# Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne, IN Carpet Road Course Racing



## jak43

We will have the road course setup this Sunday for practice and some racing. Bring your 1/12, touring car, Pro-10 or Vintage Trans-Am car out for some practice before the season starts.

www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## sportpak

Looking forward to trying my 21.5/lipo setup on mt VTA car. I'm trying to get my trusty rubber tire setup under it. Should be a lot of fun.

Ben


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm plannin' on bein' there. Might get BS to come along.


----------



## jak43

Glad to here it. Should be some good racing.

John


----------



## sportpak

Awesome time today fellas. VTA is going to be unbelievable this winter. I finally got my super-dooper rubber tire setup back on the car and it was pretty good. Getting ready to go Mergy hunting.

Hopefully next time I have the 12th going for some laps. I need to have that baby going so I can get up to speed. Leah is going to be tough this year....

Ben


----------



## jak43

Thanks for everyone coming out and racing. Special thanks to Bob and Brian for traveling from Indy. We will have to make the trip down to race with you guys sometime this season. Congrats to Jacob on a third place finish. 

I should have a 1/12 together for next time too.

John


----------



## yokman

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm plannin' on bein' there. Might get BS to come along.



whats BS? bull smacker out her a$$er?


----------



## Crptracer

jak43 said:


> Thanks for everyone coming out and racing. Special thanks to Bob and Brian for traveling from Indy. We will have to make the trip down to race with you guys sometime this season. Congrats to Jacob on a third place finish.
> 
> I should have a 1/12 together for next time too.
> 
> John



When is the next time?....What FDR are you guys running?


----------



## Crptracer

yokman said:


> whats BS? bull smacker out her a$$er?



King of the oneliner>>>.Hope things are lookin up for ya J....


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> When is the next time?....What FDR are you guys running?


We'll be back on the carpet Sunday, July 13th. 

I was running a 21.5/lipo in my Losi at around 4.4. I was coming off the track at 150F, so I was really close. I will try something a little higher next time. I wonder if a little extra lift off the corners would have picked up any time. 

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> We'll be back on the carpet Sunday, July 13th.
> 
> I was running a 21.5/lipo in my Losi at around 4.4. I was coming off the track at 150F, so I was really close. I will try something a little higher next time. I wonder if a little extra lift off the corners would have picked up any time.
> 
> Ben



Are you guys trying to run the same rollout or are you just tryin to get the best for your particular situation....Down south we are trying to run the same rollout w/each particular batt/motor combo to keep it close...Just wandering so when I come up I will be ready w/the right FDR


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Are you guys trying to run the same rollout or are you just tryin to get the best for your particular situation....Down south we are trying to run the same rollout w/each particular batt/motor combo to keep it close...Just wandering so when I come up I will be ready w/the right FDR



like it's going to make any difference for you


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> like it's going to make any difference for you


 Sorry I dont speak A$$hole....Can anyone translate.....:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Ken ....Shouldnt u be rock crawlin or somethin.....


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Are you guys trying to run the same rollout or are you just tryin to get the best for your particular situation....Down south we are trying to run the same rollout w/each particular batt/motor combo to keep it close...Just wandering so when I come up I will be ready w/the right FDR


I see... That's not a bad idea. Most of the time, though, the guys towards the front are all going to be in the same neighborhood gear-wise.



Crptracer said:


> Sorry I dont speak A$$hole....Can anyone translate.....:woohoo:


Don't mind that guy, he's a little "touched". Just smile and nod.:hat:

Ben


----------



## hussel7

Had fun sunday. Really thinking about the VTA racing. Maybe some tires and a body and i'll be ready...


----------



## sportpak

hussel7 said:


> Had fun sunday. Really thinking about the VTA racing. Maybe some tires and a body and i'll be ready...


Heck yeah dude! You looked pretty good when you were running one around. You were running that 12 around there pretty good as well. Either way, you look like you'd be very competitive in one or both classes this fall.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

I am going to try and make it on the 13th.....These cars are a blast


----------



## B-rad

The VTA car is under the knife! I hope to have it ready in a few weeks! :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak

A few weeks?!!? You have your "clean room" up and functional at the new house?

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is there any on-road racing this weekend in Fort Wayne?


----------



## Miller Time

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is there any on-road racing this weekend in Fort Wayne?


No, I think there having oval practice


----------



## nutz4rc

Correct no on road this weekend. Off Road track rebuild on Saturday and Oval on Sunday.


----------



## jak43

Next on road racing will be on July 13.


----------



## sportpak

New Pro10 car and a 1/12th scale. I like Pro10 car.

http://www.redrc.net/2008/07/vantomme-e12-m10-chassis/#more-10354

ben


----------



## sportpak

Sunday on-road racing this weekend, and I can't wait. VTA should be a strong class. If I could just get my 12th together.....

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Going to try to make it up there this Sunday. Should be a few people coming up from Indy at least.


----------



## sportpak

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Going to try to make it up there this Sunday. Should be a few people coming up from Indy at least.


That's great news! Look forward to seeing you guys.

Ben


----------



## rockin_bob13

Goin' to try a new car there this Sunday. Snail Dale, I'm comin' for ya. BC


----------



## Miller Time

rockin_bob13 said:


> Snail Dale, I'm comin' for ya. BC



:jest::lol::jest::lol:


----------



## sportpak

rockin_bob13 said:


> Goin' to try a new car there this Sunday. Snail Dale, I'm comin' for ya. BC



That's the kind of talk we need. Let's get the juices flowing, VTA is going to be a battle all year.

John, you have a PM...

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time today guys, with extra thanks going to the guys that traveled to race with us. The boys from Indy are picking up the pace. 2 weeks we'll be back at it, probably going even faster. Sounds like we could have a few potential "new" entries by that time as well.

I'll get you next time John. I think I lost a little nerve there at the end and made too many mistakes. Get run today buddy.

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Still learing a few things about running rubber tires on road course. Only other class I've ever run was F201 at TCS races, so I still have plenty of room for improvement.

I really liked the rolling start we did on Sunday in the main. Even though I got a bit excited rolling onto the straight for the start, clipped the wall and flipped on my lid. I had a so/so setup for the main so trying to catch up wasn't possible. Still I managed to work my way back up to 3rd before traction rolling and letting Bob by late in the race and ended up with 4th.

One thing that is nice is seeing how close in speed that everyone is. It really comes down to setup and driving. Dale, I hope you can track down the part you need for your JRXS.


----------



## sportpak

This looks pretty racey. Check it out....

http://www.redrc.net/2008/07/protoform-mulsanne-lmp-200mm-body/#more-10572

Ben


----------



## B-rad

Very cool Sport Pack!


----------



## Hustler

OK OK, I'll buy one....


----------



## sportpak

That thing looks great!

Hey Sean, here's a Tamiya you don't have yet......









:woohoo:

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Has there been any talk about rules for a pro-10 class....Will lipo's be allowed......


----------



## sportpak

Currently, if there's talk of Pro-10, it's going to be Cleveland rules. If we do what they do, less people have issues about it. I believe they're running them 4 cell/13.5. Should be pretty cool. We have several people talking about them, I think as soon as one guy gets one, several other will pop up shortly.


Ben


----------



## sportpak

This Sunday will be road course. Hope to see a good turn out. I'm bring the 12th scale along with the VTA. 

It looks like we won't have any road racing in August. The race calender is pretty busy and some of us have a pretty busy personal schedule too. That should give some guys a reason to come on out and make it count.

Mid-September we should be in full swing. The time to get them ready is now.

Ben


----------



## convikt

sportpak said:


> I believe they're running them 4 cell/13.5.
> 
> 
> Ben


Sadly, people will not let old technology die....no thanks


----------



## convikt

sportpak said:


> Mid-September we should be in full swing. The time to get them ready is now.
> 
> Ben



Hmmm, you guys might have to make room for one more


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> Sadly, people will not let old technology die....no thanks


I know man, we struggled last year over this BS. So to make things we work, we have to do what big races are doing on a national level. These are the rules that most places are going to follow, so staying inline is the safest way to go. It's sort of like to make people happy, you have to let someone outside of the track make the call.

That's why pro10 doesn't exactly appeal to me this year. VTA is fun and I have something to prove in 12th, so I'll spend the money in those two classes.

Check us out when you get the chance.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Is there a set schedule for this upcoming season as far as events go fall classic,New years,??Regional??...Is VTA going to be apart of these events...


----------



## Miller Time

convikt said:


> Sadly, people will not let old technology die....no thanks





sportpak said:


> I know man, we struggled last year over this BS. So to make things we work, we have to do what big races are doing on a national level. These are the rules that most places are going to follow, so staying inline is the safest way to go. It's sort of like to make people happy, you have to let someone outside of the track make the call.
> 
> That's why pro10 doesn't exactly appeal to me this year. VTA is fun and I have something to prove in 12th, so I'll spend the money in those two classes.
> 
> Check us out when you get the chance.
> 
> Ben


The real problem is most people don't realize the speed potential of 6 cell/13.5 straight axle. They don't anticipate the carnage that could occur either, A lot of people were disgruntled with the replacement cost needed to run Speed GT. Their speed would be much faster than 19t Speed GT. 

Similar to the VTA slower is better for a lot of newer racers , and that is where the Hobby NEEDS to aim its efforts. I understand the attraction to run lipo but that would be best for the masses with a 17.5 or 21.5 and the problem is nobody thinks THEY want to run that motor, and then there's the need for rediculous gears.

I think this winter session will see someone come up with an appropriate 4 cell version of lipo and that will change a lot of things for the '09'-'10 season as the old Technology dies, At least Brushless has made an almost complete takeover

I'd like to see Pro-10 take off...but I'm not going to be the 1st to spend 300 on a maybe class. I could not even get Foam T/C started back up and everyone had a T/C.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I believe they're running them 4 cell/13.5.
> 
> 
> Ben



Why is this the only option...Can we not take lessons from VTA....Why couldnt we apply the same motor batt combos to this class. I know I for one do not race at summit enough to have my 2cents have the same value as others but it seems to be a little ridiculous that there can only be one option that happens to workout very nicely for anyone running a 1/12th scale..."Can't we just get along"...Summit even though a long drive for me is a nice track and has a fun atmosphere and I enjoy running up there and cant wait to get back...Just seems to be a far drive to run 1 class... VTA of course:wave: Miller posted while I was typing...


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I could not even get Foam T/C started back up and everyone had a T/C.


Hey I will run foam T/C:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## sportpak

6 cell 13.5 would be totally ballistic. I'll pass on that one.

The big shots that are putting on the Cleveland race have a pretty good idea of what's going on and what works, with that we just have to trust them. We're following Cleveland's rules because that's what gets ran at other races. A decent percentage of our crowd either attends, or intends to attend a few larger events throughout the year, so to help keep everyone included we have to fall inside roughly the same parameters. The Pro10 class is a fresh start and everyone is looking to see what happens. The Cleveland rules are a pretty safe place to start. Like Ken said, wait a few months and see what unfolds.

We all have to be a little flexible and see the big picture. I myself have problems with that sometimes, but racing is fun. All the BS disappears when the tone sounds. If a class doesn't work for someone, there's a few other ones that are just as fun and challenging. 

Too much talk, can't wait for Sunday..........:woohoo:

Will B-rad be in the house?.....stay tuned......

Ben


----------



## kropy

What's the fall schedule looking like?


----------



## sportpak

kolors by kropy said:


> What's the fall schedule looking like?


I don't handle the official calender for large events. I'll track someone down who does. 

For regular racing, I believe mid-late September we'll be running road course officially every other Sunday. If/when the numbers demand, every Sunday will be an option. 12th scale and VTA will be the likely classes. Pro10s are more then welcome as well.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> 6 cell 13.5 would be totally ballistic. I'll pass on that one.
> 
> 
> Ben


 I was thinking 17.5 .....Aginst 13.5 or something along those lines....


----------



## sportpak

You could always bring it and practice with it. Rules will never get changed unless people try new things and show the people that it works. I personally would like to see both combinations. I don't think they could ever run together, but no one will know the alternative until someone does it.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> You could always bring it and practice with it. Rules will never get changed unless people try new things and show the people that it works. I personally would like to see both combinations. I don't think they could ever run together, but no one will know the alternative until someone does it.
> 
> Ben


I agree but tread cautiously, that statement could open the floodgates to a lot of unwanted debate. We all know how the 'debates' endup.
VTA has a fixed tire dia which makes max rollout a realistic possibility. Logistically this could turn into a nightmare. Besides I'm pretty sure it would need to be a 21.5 w/6cell to match a 4 cell 13.5. In such a light vehicle.


----------



## sportpak

We actually have to have people show up with them before we can actually form a class. When you form a class, then you can govern what gets run in whatever configuration. Let's not get all worked up, we have yet to actually see one in person. Clevelands rules are what we expect and encourage to run, so hopefully people will keep that in mind when/if they decide to field a car. Cleveland rules will probably be the most widely accepted, so if people want to run, those are the parameters that have been laid down. Any other combination will be for exhibition purposes.

To get a class to grow, we have to start right up front with organization. If we have no direction or common order, it will actually deter people from getting involved because nothing makes sense. We're laying the cards out up front so people can see what to expect or prepare for.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

I say we apply VTA rules to all classes.....cause it the truest form of competitve r/c racing goin....The only racers that dont like it are the ones that cant dominate or find way to enhance there car to win. Its the R/C pruist class...Where racing is racing and can you beleive it...ITS FUN...try it at a track near you.......PS KEN U SUCk....


----------



## sportpak

Now we're getting back to business! A little schmack talk never hurt anyone. It's going to be a great year......

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Maybe we could run a rolex series race pro10 w/vta cars out there....Just let that sink in and imagine the fun.....


----------



## B-rad

Crptracer said:


> Maybe we could run a rolex series race pro10 w/vta cars out there....Just let that sink in and imagine the fun.....


Have you ever raced with me? Fun ha!


----------



## rookie99

some of you have seen me race with 6 cell 13.5 and also 4 cell 13.5, 6 cell 13.5 no dual rate, i will talk all on, just dont get too close to me


----------



## convikt

What is this dual rate you speak of??????


----------



## Miller Time

convikt said:


> What is this dual rate you speak of??????


Dual rate is
1) The rate you pay for goods and services at the hobby shop
2) The rate you tell you wife you paid at aforementioned establishment


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Dual rate is
> 1) The rate you pay for goods and services at the hobby shop
> 2) The rate you tell you wife you paid at aforementioned establishment



That has to be the absolute best explination I've ever heard! I'll have to write that down.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Sunday, if a couple 12th scale guys show up, I'll bring some foams for my TC and do some joy riding around in the morning to try and bring a little traction to the party. Maybe John can run some old scab TC foams he has laying around too. Just a thought....

Ben


----------



## convikt

Miller Time said:


> Dual rate is
> 1) The rate you pay for goods and services at the hobby shop
> 2) The rate you tell you wife you paid at aforementioned establishment


:thumbsup:Thats what I thought


----------



## sportpak

Had a blast today. VTA was as wild as ever. 

Had the 12th running today, I must say that I am very pleased with the DB12r. For the first time I have a consistent running car. I am quietly optimistic that I will be able to put together a decent attempt this winter. I'm not quite "loaded for bear", but I'm going to work on it.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> ... I am quietly optimistic that I will be able to put together a decent attempt this winter. I'm not quite "loaded for bear", ...
> Ben


You may not be loaded for bear but I heard you are gunning for Grizzly


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> You may not be loaded for bear but I heard you are gunning for Grizzly


If your gonna hunt, you might as well go for the biggest and nastiest.:hat:

Road course will be down Monday and Tuesday for practice.

BEn


----------



## rookie99

if anyone has a used tc3 let me know, cause im plannin on runnin another class

crash


----------



## sportpak

Good practice today. Fiddled with the rear end of the car and got to see what some things do.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Good practice today. Fiddled with the rear end of the car and got to see what some things do.
> 
> Ben


 1/12 Car looked good today Ben. :thumbsup: I think your going to sneak up and surprize some of the competition this fall.


----------



## rookie99

don't count me out


----------



## Guest

So what turn motors/classes a going to be run this indoor season in 1/12th?


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat said:


> So what turn motors/classes a going to be run this indoor season in 1/12th?


You can count on 17.5 and maybe eventually some 13.5 on Sunday. What 12th does on Tuesday is really yet to be seen. 

13.5/4cell Pro10 might happen Tuesdays if a couple people get into that. Several people are talking, it seems someone has to make the move first.

I'll have class Tuesdays, so I'll have to stick to Sundays. I'll be running VTA and 12th stock.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> 1/12 Car looked good today Ben. :thumbsup: I think your going to sneak up and surprize some of the competition this fall.


Thanks Dale, but don't talk it up too much. If I end up laying the big egg I'd like it to be as gentile as possible.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Thanks Dale, but don't talk it up too much. If end up laying the big egg I'd like it to be as gentile as possible.
> 
> Ben


Leah's going to make scrambled eggs out of you:freak:


----------



## rookie99

i got faith that you will overcome you arch nemisis


----------



## nutz4rc

No carpet practice today (Thur) through Sunday. Pits are being added to oval track for the FTMS off road race this weekend. Dale says everything back to normal on Monday.


----------



## sportpak

Hey guys, last night I snuck out of town and ran down at Indy Slots. They have a really nice facility and a great group (and growing) of VTA racers. I think we may need to look into developing a working relationship with these guys and see what we can cultivate from it. Both sides have room to grow and reap benefits.

A few of us are talking about going down there in a couple weeks. We really need to make that happen. I got a pretty positive response about some of them being interested in making the trip to Summit as well this winter. The opportunity to have a lot of fun is there, a little effort could go a long way.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Ben...Thanks for comin down and hope you felt welcome. We will indeed be coming up this fall with some good car pooling we should have some good numbers...I would have liked to have stayed and ran w/Ya just to see how it would have turned out but famliy first...Let me know when you plan to return:wave:


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Ben...Thanks for comin down and hope you felt welcome. We will indeed be coming up this fall with some good car pooling we should have some good numbers...I would have liked to have stayed and ran w/Ya just to see how it would have turned out but famliy first...Let me know when you plan to return:wave:



Hell yeah man, sounds like a party! I had a lot of fun Friday. You guys have an atmosphere that's working for you. That obviously starts with a great bunch of guys.

I'll be back...


----------



## convikt

check out "the real mister hanky" (use this in the search) on youtube. It was uploaded today (Id put the link, but dont know how...go figure)


..........priceless


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Hell yeah man, sounds like a party! I had a lot of fun Friday. You guys have an atmosphere that's working for you. That obviously starts with a great bunch of guys.
> 
> I'll be back...


 Ben! I've asked you several times not to use that picture of me on the internet!


----------



## Crptracer

wallyworld said:


> Ben! I've asked you several times not to use that picture of me on the internet!



Man I know has been awhile since I have been to summit.......You must have REALLY hit the weight room Dale....:freak:


----------



## wallyworld

Crptracer said:


> Man I know has been awhile since I have been to summit.......You must have REALLY hit the weight room Dale....:freak:


 That's one of my favorite pictures. Many arguments at the track has been settled with that little piece you see in my right hand in the photo. Amazing what a water pistol can do to help straighten things out.


----------



## sportpak

Anyone see the SMC single cell lipo thread on RCtech? Things could get very interesting in the next 6 months....

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/237373-smc-5700mah-25c-single-cell-lipo.html

Not that I would even think about trying something so criminal....

Let's all shed happy tears.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Have you guys setup a schedule for the "events this season" RE: fall classic,new years race and whats up w/the roar regional? It is almost September...All events I assume will include VTA....


----------



## rockin_bob13

When are we racing on a Sunday again?


----------



## sportpak

rockin_bob13 said:


> When are we racing on a Sunday again?


Sept 21st is our first official day of the fall/winter season. Mark your calenders everyone.

Ben


----------



## rookie99

cant do it, having my hair done that day


----------



## sportpak

rookie99 said:


> cant do it, having my hair done that day


Get a buzz. Let's race.

Ben


----------



## rookie99

how do you do that


----------



## Crptracer

rookie99 said:


> how do you do that


 I would say go to break and run and then to showgirls and before you know it you will acheive "BUZZ":drunk: and another popular word "BROKE":freak:...let me know how it works out for ya...


P.S ....If you take a cab ask for the hustler night not the Millertime delight word is on the millertime delight some poor bastard spent a long confusing night in the buss station bathroom....This explains Kens "Shawshank" tattoo...


----------



## sportpak

rookie99 said:


> how do you do that



I personally was talking about the super short haircut I make sooo fashionable.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> I would say go to break and run and then to showgirls and before you know it you will acheive "BUZZ":drunk: and another popular word "BROKE":freak:...let me know how it works out for ya...
> 
> 
> P.S ....If you take a cab ask for the hustler night not the Millertime delight word is on the millertime delight some poor bastard spent a long confusing night in the buss station bathroom....This explains Kens "Shawshank" tattoo...


Yeah....but I was driving:dude:


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Yeah....but I was driving:dude:


----------



## Crptracer

Boy there are alot of references one could make about that photo and its relation to Ken...


----------



## convikt

Is vta going to be the only TC class this year? Also, what new/other classes are being planed this year


----------



## Miller Time

DIRT OVAL - track is nearly done


----------



## convikt

Miller Time said:


> DIRT OVAL - track is nearly done


Serious???
I thought that it was tried a few years back.....anyway, I was asking about the rug


----------



## sportpak

VTA as of right now is the only TC class that's planned. It's the only TC class that had positive feedback last season. It's been super popular across the midwest and continues to grow, so I don't think we can afford to be doing anything else at this time with TCs. So that we don't thin ourselves any thinner then we already are, we're pushing VTA, stock 12th, and Pro10 if anyone wants to step up and get that class going.

I really really can't wait to get started.:freak:

Ben


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> Serious???
> I thought that it was tried a few years back.....anyway, I was asking about the rug


The DO is looking pretty good. It may have been tried a few years ago, but this time there's people lined up to run on it. The PEOPLE have proven that the demand is OBVIOUSLY for a dirt oval. Sink or swim sort of thing.

There's going to be a CORR offroad track mixed into the middle of it. The Traxxas Slash trucks are very popular and affordable. CORR racing on TV is pretty cool, it's the kind of offroad we need to get people back into it. There's been a pretty strong showing of interest in them locally. I know of a few names that are talking of getting them.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

convikt said:


> Is vta going to be the only TC class this year? Also, what new/other classes are being planed this year


Yeah what he said......Thanks to the Delagate from Uranus


----------



## wallyworld

convikt said:


> Is vta going to be the only TC class this year? Also, what new/other classes are being planed this year


 You and Andy might want to take a look at this VTA class. I've talked to different track owners this year and this thing has been a big success where ever they race it.


----------



## Crptracer

wallyworld said:


> You and Andy might want to take a look at this VTA class. I've talked to different track owners this year and this thing has been a big success where ever they race it.



Oh yeah VTA is awesome.....But if enough show for another T/C race we will get to run correct cause I plan on bringin a foam car with me when I come just in case enough show....


----------



## indy-25

How many guys are going to run 12th scale this winter? What kinda rules? I've been thinking of picking one up depending on turnouts of both offroad and onroad.


----------



## Miller Time

indy-25 said:


> How many guys are going to run 12th scale this winter? What kinda rules? I've been thinking of picking one up depending on turnouts of both offroad and onroad.


There are about 7 locals who could run 1/12, it really will depend interest from others since some of those guys are also running VTA. with a small turnout for 1/12 some will opt to only run VTA and others may opt to travel. The first few race days will tell the tale. 

As for rules we run ROAR rules, it has been discussed rather to run 17.5 or 13.5, I think most will prefer 17.5 right now.


----------



## Guest

Miller Time said:


> DIRT OVAL - track is nearly done


 If thats what you call nearly done I'm not impressed.
I drove out today and it didn't look like much. I thought there would be good use of the track for long straights and an infield. With the short straights there doesn't look like theres a chance for an infield offroad now. So much for getting peeps hopes up. So sad to see the jumps go away.


----------



## Crptracer

dasupacat said:


> If thats what you call nearly done I'm not impressed.
> I drove out today and it didn't look like much. I thought there would be good use of the track for long straights and an infield. With the short straights there doesn't look like theres a chance for an infield offroad now. So much for getting peeps hopes up. So sad to see the jumps go away.


 Come Indoors....VTA is calling you.....:wave:


----------



## sportpak

dasupacat said:


> If thats what you call nearly done I'm not impressed.
> I drove out today and it didn't look like much. I thought there would be good use of the track for long straights and an infield. With the short straights there doesn't look like theres a chance for an infield offroad now. So much for getting peeps hopes up. So sad to see the jumps go away.


It's a lot of dirt to spend on 3-4 racers. What would anyone do when you compare that to the fact that 20-30 are very possible weekly for oval.

Taking a little break from the typical offroad stuff might help stimulate offroad over the long term. Things will cycle around.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

indy-25 said:


> How many guys are going to run 12th scale this winter? What kinda rules? I've been thinking of picking one up depending on turnouts of both offroad and onroad.


I'm in for 1/12 17.5..... 
We'll run ROAR/Cleveland rules to make things simple.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> There are about 7 locals who could run 1/12, it really will depend interest from others since some of those guys are also running VTA. with a small turnout for 1/12 some will opt to only run VTA and others may opt to travel. The first few race days will tell the tale.


I'll be twisting arms before too long to get someone to take the initiative. 

I thought about hanging a can of Bud Light on the end of a fishing pole........

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Beer...did someone say beer,... quick I gotta get it before the Grizzly does.


----------



## sheath

Crptracer said:


> Oh yeah VTA is awesome.....But if enough show for another T/C race we will get to run correct cause I plan on bringin a foam car with me when I come just in case enough show....


If enough show up to run a class, we will run the class. It's just that Vintage Trans-Am is where the most interest has been since the end of last season. I hope no one thinks that you will be turned away if there are 3 or more to race in a class. 
I will always have a 1/12 scale car, but I'm Mr. Tuesday night. Sundays take some planning for me, but I hope to make it out more often. Just put me in the last qualifier when I call in my entry!


----------



## Guest

sportpak said:


> It's a lot of dirt to spend on 3-4 racers. What would anyone do when you compare that to the fact that 20-30 are very possible weekly for oval.
> 
> Taking a little break from the typical offroad stuff might help stimulate offroad over the long term. Things will cycle around.
> 
> Ben


 
3-4 racers? Nice slam...you have no clue. Too bad you sold your XXXCR. You could of made it 5. Would of been nice to race with you. 
It was understood that there was going to be a infield. If that's not possible than why mention it? 20-30....your right. Now the indoor oval guys can have their cake and eat it too.
Back to you regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Miller Time

dasupacat said:


> 3-4 racers? Nice slam...you have no clue. ...
> It was understood that there was going to be a infield. If that's not possible than why mention it? 20-30....your right. Now the indoor oval guys can have their cake and eat it too.
> Back to you regularly scheduled program.


There will be an infield of sorts aimed at the CORR <sp> trucks and any vehicle with a non spiked tire so as not to tear up the surfaces.\

The track was a little more done when I left Saturday but Phil wanted to remove more rocks and get all the waves out so he turned the Dirt again then came back on Sunday and de-rocked again so it did make a little reverse progress but at least it will be done right. I would imagine track will have borders up shortly an be runnable soon. The goal is to have it hard packed, smooth and free of rocks with a burm style border. 

Not only will this cater to the Indoor oval guys but there are plenty of road course guys (you remember most of them right) who have shown an interest in running dirt oval. Can't blame Dale for wanting to try to break even, even if Ben ain't 'got a clue' Dale does as does most of the other Electric offroad tracks who report dwindling turnouts, a lot of which have closed. I work Saturdays so could not participate but did manage to stop by several times and the turnouts were dismal and all you heard in the pits was complaining about 1 think or the other. The only big turnout was the factory tracks event and even that was 1/2 the field of last year, and it don't pay to up keep the offroad on 1 or 2 events a year.

Dale an I don't always see eye to eye but I can appreciate his effort to give as many of us a place to play as he can.


----------



## Crptracer

Well said ken....:wave:


----------



## convikt

"As The Track Turns"...............who needs soaps, this is awesome


----------



## convikt

sportpak said:


> It's a lot of dirt to spend on 3-4 racers. What would anyone do when you compare that to the fact that 20-30 are very possible weekly for oval.
> 
> Taking a little break from the typical offroad stuff might help stimulate offroad over the long term. Things will cycle around.
> 
> Ben


It must have been the 3-4 that couldnt afford an 1/8 scale


........you said stimulate:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

I think Dale deserves a big pat on the back and a huge thank you from everyone... It takes alot to deal with grown children and there constant complaining about this and that....I think everyone should realize that summit is a great place to race and deserves your support and patronage...



THANKS DALE seee that wasnt so hard....quit cryin and race:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## indy-25

Whats the car of choice? I've been looking at a CRC gen X. Had a 3.1 back in the day that was good.


----------



## jak43

Many people run the CRC gen X or the SpeedMerchant cars. The SpeedMerchant cars are very predictable and easy to setup at Summit.


----------



## scottman2007

I too Will give dale a pat on the back,There isnt a big turn out for offroad,(electric) that is, Nitro is a different story.I think the 1/10th scale Slider Sprint car is going to be a big Class,And now with 1/8th electric coversion kits,I see 1/8 electric late model,and i see 1/18th scale late model and slider as well,And if people show up for this You can bet ill bring my 1/18th slider and I even will buy a 1/10 scale slider and run for sure,and I know some friends that will come up and run as well.And i really think dale is doing the right thing ,think about it, where is the nearest Dirt oval thats any good?,way over in laffeyette,way down in Cincinnati,or another Hour north of Ftwayne in fremont,so I think this will draw alot of dirt oval racers,My Two Cents.HUrry and get it done Dale,Want to bring my 1/18th scale Slider and start praticing,LOL


----------



## Guest

Miller Time said:


> There will be an infield of sorts aimed at the CORR <sp> trucks and any vehicle with a non spiked tire so as not to tear up the surfaces.\


Ken. You crack me up. LoL. That dirt gets hard as concrete when dry and will only blue groove from the SOFT rubber todays tires are made of.. I talked to Dale myself the other evening. He didn't mention the "no spike" rule...Lol. In this situation we dont run "spiked" tires.

Whatever...I wish there could be a compromise, but I'm not the track owner. That track is big enough for both IF done right.


----------



## Crptracer

I cant believe you guys race on dirt you know Dale has carpet right????

Maybe it should be called Hazard county R/C raceway...


----------



## Miller Time

Yeeeeeee Haaaaaaa


----------



## Crptracer

Hazard county R/C??? Would that make Dale Uncle Jesse? Ken could be Be Bo and Sean could be Luke not sure how Sean will handle that hood slide and we know Ben your Daisy...John could be Cudor.....what a show that would be???


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Hazard county R/C??? Would that make Dale Uncle Jesse? Ken could be Be Bo and Sean could be Luke not sure how Sean will handle that hood slide and we know Ben your Daisy...John could be Cudor.....what a show that would be???


I have spectacular legs if I say so myself.....


Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Nick is Boss Hog, and Tracey is Roscoe P. Coltrain


----------



## Crptracer

Can we please stop talkin about oval and dirt racing I am getting dizzy:freak:


----------



## sportpak

I am dying to get back to carpet racing. Everything else is pretty fun, but carpet's where it's at for me.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

It is amazing how much room I have in my race box now that all the brushed motors and equipement needed for them is now in storage


----------



## convikt

wallyworld said:


> You and Andy might want to take a look at this VTA class. I've talked to different track owners this year and this thing has been a big success where ever they race it.



Thats the plan Dale. Might not be untill Oct before I get back into it. I think Andy is ready to go


----------



## nutz4rc

After the low turnouts for offroad, I sold all my stuff and used the funds to build my 1/8th scale electric conversion. I would have run it on the offroad but no one else locally made the switch yet. I did not want to add more drive time to go to other tracks even further away. I have now converted the 1/8th to dirt oval and will run it next year. Dale will have one completed soon. The dirt oval at Summit will be fine when finished. It is larger than many and smaller than one that I know of. There will be a way to work the infield if racers and classes are present.

Dale could not continue to carry the offroad track. As was stated earlier RC goes in cycles. At this time dirt oval is gaining and offroad is dropping off. Take a close look and you will see some other Midwest offroad tracks ready to hang it up. I have never run DO but will give it a try because it is there. I will run the 1/8th electric and probably at least sprint or late model as well. I have had fun with any class I have run in the past. Carpet oval, off road, on road, 1/10th, 1/18th, 1/8th nitro, 1/10th nitro.

Rule of RC....use it or lose it


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> Thats the plan Dale. Might not be untill Oct before I get back into it. I think Andy is ready to go



Cool man. It'll be great to see you and the fellas again. VTA should be a lot of fun this year.

Since this is the onroad/carpet thread, can we please let the DO thing go. There is a thread to discuss that topic elsewhere. It sucks that some feelings are hurt over the deal. I look at this as a breath of new life for Summit Raceway. I'll race anything and have fun with it, but I need a place to do it at as well.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> It is amazing how much room I have in my race box now that all the brushed motors and equipement needed for them is now in storage


Just wait until that single cell lipo thing comes together....:woohoo:

Sept. 21 we're kicking this season off. Have 'em ready.

Ben


----------



## convikt

Im assuming that most if not all in the vta will be running 21.5/lipo. Anyone else tried any other motors than the Novak. Seems that there are a few available. Ive been considering others


----------



## sportpak

With the hope of getting at least 1 official USVTA race, we're trying to maintain official USVTA rules. Right now they only allow the Novak motor. 

HOWEVER, before anyone gets mad, it's been clearly stated that in the event that ROAR legalizes 21.5 motors, any motor on that list will be USVTA legal. At the time of this ruling, only Novak had a 21.5 motor. Now that 21.5s are being used in popular oval classes, it's expected that ROAR will have to make some ruling this year.

Basically, we're encouraging the Novak motor, but in being realistic, if someone showed up with a LRP 21.5, we're not going to send you home. We want to stay in the spirit of the class. The problem is if we get a few people doing their own thing, they have to realize that if we have a USVTA race and pack the house, those few people probably won't be able to attend.

Club racing, we can't pound too tight of fist, but still have to follow the main guidelines. On a regional or national level, we have to follow the official rules.

I've been looking at the SP motor, but since I plan to travel a little bit I'm stuck with the Novak. Either way, I can't wait to get it started.

Ben


----------



## convikt

Thanks Ben, didnt realize that the Novak was the only one legal. Thats cool. I wanted to try the Hacker, and still might (as an extra option, naturally). No problem with the Novaks other than the sensor wire hangs "permanently" from the motor. Now we just need an inductance meter and a pallet of 21.5's..............................lmfao


----------



## Crptracer

convikt said:


> Now we just need an inductance meter and a pallet of 21.5's..............................lmfao


:freak::freak::freak::drunk::drunk::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## indy-25

What kinda servos and tires is everyone running in 12th? I'm thinking about it more and more


----------



## Miller Time

indy-25 said:


> What kinda servos and tires is everyone running in 12th? I'm thinking about it more and more


JR 3650 is pretty much the standard, could use a 3550 analog.

Tires are mostly Jaco and CRC, I will be running John's BSR Racing Tires. I would recommend white, yellow, or Gray rears. For front I would run lilac, or purples, or double pink depending on the manufacture.


----------



## B-rad

indy-25 said:


> What kinda servos and tires is everyone running in 12th? I'm thinking about it more and more


I'm running KO PDS-949ICS 


Tires depends on what car you have/what front end you have on the car.


----------



## B-rad

I am hearing a lot of complaints that we the on-road crowd don't know what classes we are running and this is turning people off. I was under the impression we were going to run VTA for sure and either 17.5 and/or 13.5 1/12th scale has something changed?

My 1/12th scale is good to go just need to swap in a brussless and the VTA chassis is almost done!:woohoo:


----------



## Miller Time

B-rad said:


> I am hearing a lot of complaints that we the on-road crowd don't know what classes we are running and this is turning people off. I was under the impression we were going to run VTA for sure and either 17.5 and/or 13.5 1/12th scale has something changed?
> 
> My 1/12th scale is good to go just need to swap in a brussless and the VTA chassis is almost done!:woohoo:


You are correct. Those are the planned classes


----------



## sportpak

Classes will be VTA, and 1/12. 1/12 17.5 for sure, and 13.5 if enough people want. 

Show up, and they will come.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Summit Raceway is a great place to race everyone should come out and enjoy....I drive about 2 hours to get there and I have tracks closer to my home but luckily we run on different nights...Support your local track cause they dont pay for themselves....And POST the POSITIVE cause others may not understand.....Come out and give Summit a try you will not be disapointed.....This is not a payed advertisement....


----------



## convikt

^^^^^What he said^^^^^


----------



## B-rad

I have the Lipos in the Oven getting them warm for the first VTA race. Is 320 deg about right? The hard cases don't look so good. 


P.S. John I see you got a new car with a big wing!


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I have the Lipos in the Oven getting them warm for the first VTA race. Is 320 deg about right? The hard cases don't look so good.
> 
> 
> P.S. John I see you got a new car with a big wing!



325-330 is the sweet spot. They go critical around 340.

Everyone is buying the big wing cars it seems. Big wing racing should go on another thread though.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Everyone is buying the big wing cars it seems. Big wing racing should go on another thread though.
> 
> Ben


My VTA Paint Scheme=









On a serious note Dale mentioned that he uses Shoe Goe on the inside of his VTA body is this the best method for keeping the bodies in decent shape?


----------



## carbon madness

Lol I like the days of thunder paint.


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> On a serious note Dale mentioned that he uses Shoe Goe on the inside of his VTA body is this the best method for keeping the bodies in decent shape?



It helps to cake the front end with shoo goo. John has had some luck with adding some fiberglass mess to it while the goo is still wet. 

I never wreck, therefore, I don't use the stuff.:hat:

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> It helps to cake the front end with shoo goo. John has had some luck with adding some fiberglass mess to it while the goo is still wet.
> 
> I never wreck, therefore, I don't use the stuff.:hat:
> 
> Ben



I don't usually wreck either but I have accidently used the front bumper and moved a car out of my way, chances are very slim that an incident like that will happen again so I won't worry about it. On that note I better order a new P-Dub bumper for the VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Depending on which body you use for VTA, some are a little more fragile than others. The biggest key is to not totally follow the body line near the front spoiler. If you cut it at a bit of a curve instead of a right angle where the front spoiler meets the body, you will keep the body from splitting. If you look closely at the body below you will see what I mean. I forgot to mask that area, but if you do it is hardly noticeable. 

The HPI 'Cuda body could use some reinforcement in the front end since the lexan is very thin. Not sure if HPI can do anything to improve their process in making that body. If you want a very durable body, the HPI Camaro seems to put up with the most abuse and is a 1-piece mold.


----------



## BadSign

I can also personally attest to the Pegasus 69' Mustang. I've certainly put enough pressure on the front end the last few weeks.


----------



## convikt

I stopped by to check out the oval tonight. It certainly gave me the itch again. It was cool seeing some of the good people that you meet in this hobby.


----------



## wallyworld

convikt said:


> I stopped by to check out the oval tonight. It certainly gave me the itch again. It was cool seeing some of the good people that you meet in this hobby.


 You're right on. A few are going to be running on-road this season also so you'll be seeing a lot more of them.


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> My VTA Paint Scheme=


Great, Brad Trickle... sounds like a leaking pipe.

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Do you suppose Dick Trickle got any royalties from that picture?


----------



## rookie99

b-rad gave him the paint scheme


----------



## B-rad

Hustler said:


> Great, Brad Trickle... sounds like a leaking pipe.
> 
> -Sean


"the rule is if there are cars spinning on the track aim for them and they won't be there by time you get there" LOL

VTA car is ready to go, thanks for the advice on the body!


----------



## sportpak

Awesome man. We gonna see it next weekend? I'd like to wreck it...

Ben


----------



## rookie99

hey ben you going to be at the track this weekend


----------



## sportpak

rookie99 said:


> hey ben you going to be at the track this weekend


I might be, what's up?

Ben


----------



## rookie99

help me with my car


----------



## wallyworld

Here are the rules for the 2008 - 09 season. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## wallyworld

*2008/9 On-Road Class Rules
1/12 scale​​GTP​
! RIDE HEIGHT:*3mm.
*! WEIGHT:*28 ounces/794 grams.
*! WIDTH:*172 mm.
*! W/BODY:*174 mm.
*! MIN HEIGHT:*70 mm.
*! BODY TYPE:*ROAR approved GTP bodies only.
*! BATTERY TYPE: *ROAR legal 4 cell ( 4600 mah limit). *! MOTOR: *Stock class ( 17.5 brushless or 27T ) 13.5 class ( 13.5 brushless). Motors must be ROAR legal. *! TIRE TYPE:*foam tires only.
*! FRONT SUSPENSION:* sliding king pin style only.
*! REAR SUSPENSION:*solid rear axle only.
*! ANTENNA TYPE:* roll over antennas are allowed.
*PRO 10 GT​! RIDE HEIGHT:*4 mm.
*! WEIGHT:*40 ounces/1134 grams.
*! WIDTH:*200 mm.
*! W/BODY:*205 mm.
*! MIN HEIGHT:*95 mm.
*! BODY TYPE:*GT Sytle.
*! LEGAL BODIES:* HPI #7485 Nissan 350Z Nismo GT, HPI #7427 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R, HPI #7486 Toyota Supra GT, HPI #7428 Saleen Mustang, HPI #7488 Mazda RX-8, HPI#7423 Audi TT, HPI #7473 Dodge VIper GTS-R, PROTOFORM #1499 CHEVY C6-R CORVETTE.
!* BATTERY TYPE:* ROAR legal 4 cell nimh ( 4600 mah limit ).
*! MOTOR: *ROAR legal 13.5 brushless.*! TIRE TYPE:*foam tires only.
*! FRONT SUSPENSION:* sliding king pin style only.
*! REAR SUSPENSION:*solid rear axle only.
*! ANTENNA TYPE:* roll over antennes are not allowed. 
*! WING:*stock body wing attached to rear deck only.
*NOTE Bodies may not be cut out more then 35mm from the rear deck. Wing may not be higher than roof of the car.
* Vintage Trans-Am  CHASSIS: *1/10 4WD Touring Car.*! BODIES:HPI part numbers: 17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR ‘Cuda, 17519 - 1966 Mustang GT, 17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350, 7494 - 1968 CamaroParma part numbers: 10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro, 10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang, 10113 - 1970 ‘Cuda
Pegasus Hobbies part numbers: PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS, PGH4002 - 1970 ‘Cuda, PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang ! TIRES & WHEELS: The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
!MOTOR: **Option 1: 27-turnROAR stock motor ( 4 cell )*, *Option 2: 17. 5 brushless motor ( 4 cell ), Option 3: Novak SS 21. 5 brushless motor (2C LiPo).
Note: See official rules sheet for more VTA rules. Three or more make a class. Above are our regular weekly classes.
*


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks Dale


----------



## wallyworld

Also the front page for our website has the up coming seasons big On - Road race dates now.


----------



## Crptracer

Dale your all over it....Thanks....See ya soon...


----------



## Guest

Hmm...


----------



## Crptracer

Pro 10 GT? Does anyone have one of these yet?


----------



## sportpak

Thanks Dale.


----------



## B-rad

Looking forward to a fun season:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> Looking forward to a fun season:thumbsup:



Less talk, more action.


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Less talk, more action.


No 21.5 motors yet  Unless you are up for some LIPO 13.5 VTA? I ain't scared you shouldn't be either:thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

Crptracer said:


> Pro 10 GT? Does anyone have one of these yet?


Heath, Kissel, myself, and maybe one or two others but this is no sure thing for now. Only VTA and 1/12 is for sure. We have some 12th scale racers that want to run 17.5 and some that says 17.5 is a slug and prefer 13.5 for tuesday 12th racing. Do we want to run two classes of 12th scale or try to run just one? Anybody else want to way in on this subject?


----------



## sheath

I would vote to have both 17.5 (stock) and 13.5 (superstock) classes available for 1/12 scale. No need to corral everybody in to one class or the other. I'm talking from the Tuesday night point-of-view because that will be the majority of the my racing. I'll make some Sundays when I can, but I know I'll be there every Tuesday I'm available. My opinion for Sunday racing would be the same though.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

In a 1/12th scale 13.5 isnt much quicker than 27t brushed... the 13.5 is a little faster on the straights but the 27t brushed motor beats the 13.5 thru the infield... imo 13.5 is closer to stock than 17.5 would be. I also feel it would be more fun to get everyone running one class! It would be cool to have a large class with A, B, C mains! I will run whatever class you guys decide on! On another note, the quility of racing may be better with the slower speeds of the 17.5's tho.


----------



## sportpak

I personally don't like splitting them up. We've seen how it's worked before, and without the wealth of numbers, what's there to gain? Why take 8 guys and make two separate classes? It's an eggshell topic, so I'll leave it at that.

I don't think 17.5 is "slug slow", yeah it's a little different then brushed, but I doubt it's really that far off the pace. If you cry battery war, before long, 13.5 would have the same battery issues that the 17.5 will have. The top 3-4 guys will get the 13.5 dialed in and maxed out, then voltage becomes the difference.

Under my crunchy exterior I just want to race. I didn't get to race the "fast guys" hardly at all last year, hopefully this year will be different.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> In a 1/12th scale 13.5 isnt much quicker than 27t brushed... the 13.5 is a little faster on the straights but the 27t brushed motor beats the 13.5 thru the infield... imo 13.5 is closer to stock than 17.5 would be. I also feel it would be more fun to get everyone running one class! It would be cool to have a large class with A, B, C mains! I will run whatever class you guys decide on! On another note, the quility of racing may be better with the slower speeds of the 17.5's tho.



Finally someone with some sense!! :woohoo:

I can't wait to shake your hand!

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Do we want to run a point series for VTA and 1/12th every other week like we have the last couple of years on tuesdays? Start point series in November? Do an enduro with the VTA cars one or two nights this season? Do we want to do a two race series with Michiana and/or Indyslots or three race series with both? Should we have a meeting soon to vote/discuss these questions?


----------



## B-rad

17.5 or 13.5 doesn't really matter as long as it doesn't have brushes that need changed after every other run! :woohoo:

The enduro's were a blast so I'm all for VTA enduros!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

From talking with some people from other tracks around oh. and mi. it looks like the other tracks are leaning towards 17.5 for they're club races. I think that the racing would be better & more fun with the 17.5's.. Plus for some reason i think 17.5 will draw a bigger turnout for club races and be more controlable for new racers!


----------



## wallyworld

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> From talking with some people from other tracks around oh. and mi. it looks like the other tracks are leaning towards 17.5 for they're club races. I think that the racing would be better & more fun with the 17.5's.. Plus for some reason i think 17.5 will draw a bigger turnout for club races and be more controlable for new racers!


 This would allow 27T stock brushed motors for those with brushed type speed controls to race also.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Under my crunchy exterior I just want to race. I didn't get to race the "fast guys" hardly at all last year, hopefully this year will be different.Ben


 Maybe we'll let you run this season with the "fast guys" Crunchy.


----------



## sportpak

If everyone voted 13.5, I'd run it. I prefer the 17.5 though. 
Either way, I want to run all together, we need to keep the big picture in mind.

Ben


----------



## convikt

B-rad said:


> The enduro's were a blast so I'm all for VTA enduros!



Is that in the works or you just wishful thinking? Sounds like fun. Can you imagine a 21.5 w/ a 5000 lipo:woohoo:? That would be a enduro in itself


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> Is that in the works or you just wishful thinking? Sounds like fun. Can you imagine a 21.5 w/ a 5000 lipo:woohoo:? That would be a enduro in itself



I know I'm picturing 200 laps or a 30-40 minute feature. It has some real possibilities.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

John you have PM


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I know I'm picturing 200 laps or a 30-40 minute feature. It has some real possibilities.
> 
> Ben


 Our enduros before were 2 1/2 hours long when we ran as teams! A lot of hollering between teammates, frantic pit stops, and a blast for everyone. :woohoo:


----------



## jak43

The 4800 lipo will easily run 30 to 40 minutes. I've tested a 2400 and you can get about 10 to 12 minutes out of it before the voltage drops too much. The max I've run is 45 minutes all at once. The car stays about the same the whole run. The tires stay pretty consistent unlike what the speed gt did in the enduro.


----------



## dragrace

You may get a better crowd if you follow close to the ROAR rules which 17.5 is stock.
Also 17.5 Brushless is faster than 27 Brushed. In Indy we have all been running brushless and everyone agrees it is faster and lap times stay faster longer.


----------



## sportpak

Next week guys... Have the VTAs & 12s ready. I can't wait to get started.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Hey thanks to Ben and John for coming down to Indy Slots and runnin VTA with us cant wait to do it again....Maybe next time Dale can make the trip. Also I think it would be cool to run a point series between the tracks say once a month. Either once at both in a month or once at one in a month. Let me know what you think. B.Cordell and B.Smith will be there on the 21st I cant make it till the 5th...


----------



## convikt

Crptracer said:


> .Maybe next time Dale can make the trip.




Theres no time for that since hes retired and all


----------



## Crptracer

convikt said:


> Theres no time for that since hes retired and all



Yeah I know its hard to fit such things in w/his busy schedule and all:

5:00 am wake up,Drink coffee,read Ft.Wankle gazette
5:30 Use restroom
6:00 Take nap and tivo soaps
10:00am watch Oprah
11:00 watch Dr.Phill
12:00 lunch 
12:30 use restroom
1:00 take nap
3:00 open schedule


----------



## 1armed1

Track open this sunday?
Is there a 13.5 class for 1/12?

Thanks
Dayton


----------



## Crptracer

1armed1 said:


> Track open this sunday?
> Is there a 13.5 class for 1/12?
> 
> Thanks
> Dayton


I think they are leaning toward 17.5....Its been talked about the last couple pages....


----------



## sportpak

1armed1 said:


> Track open this sunday?
> Is there a 13.5 class for 1/12?
> 
> Thanks
> Dayton


Yes, we will be open this Sunday. Since this is the first, I think it will be sort of a test n tune atmosphere. VTA should be strong and hopefully a few 12th scales make it.

We have a few wanting 13.5, and a few wanting 17.5. Until people show up and really decide the class, we can't tell. I think 17.5 is the most logical choice, but then again, I'm the only person who's publicly made up their mind. Time will tell, hopefully in a few weeks we'll have it sorted out. Bring it out and have some fun.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Sounds good.
I just got my rs and the only motors I have are the novak 13.5, Tekin 10.5 and 7.5

a test and tune day would be good, it's been a while and it'll be a first for me with a brushless in 1/12.

later
Dayton


----------



## 1armed1

What time will the doors open?


----------



## B-rad

1armed1 said:


> Sounds good.
> I just got my rs and the only motors I have are the novak 13.5, Tekin 10.5 and 7.5
> 
> a test and tune day would be good, it's been a while and it'll be a first for me with a brushless in 1/12.
> 
> later
> Dayton



7.5 it's about time a real man entered this forum! You might want to give the diff nut a few extra turns to make sure it is tight before you set that beast on the rug!:woohoo:


----------



## rookie99

they open at 4 am


----------



## convikt

If for some reason I cant get the novak 21.5 (seem to be back ordered) by the time I get back at racing, will other 21.5's be ok (chances are most of them will be roar legal in oct anyway).


----------



## sportpak

convikt said:


> If for some reason I cant get the novak 21.5 (seem to be back ordered) by the time I get back at racing, will other 21.5's be ok (chances are most of them will be roar legal in oct anyway).



If they get ROAR legal, they should be USVTA legal shortly.



1armed1 said:


> What time will the doors open?


We plan to open at 9am. The track should be down 10 or so.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Sounds good, see you guys sunday.


----------



## sportpak

1armed1 said:


> Sounds good, see you guys sunday.



Awesome!


----------



## sportpak

I might have to get a pro10 car.....

http://www.redrc.net/2008/09/protoform-sophia-gt-world-gt-body/#more-11348

Sweeeeet....

Ben


----------



## jak43

Can't wait to get racing again this Sunday. Thanks to Ben for keeping the thread alive and answering questions. I've been very busy since early August getting a new teaching job and getting married. 

We will be racing this Sunday along with Oct. 5 and Oct 19. Look forward to see some new guys try out the VTA cars. 

John


----------



## sportpak

Someone has to be responsible around here.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Someone has to be responsible around here.
> 
> Ben


 
:lol:....Keep up the good work Ben...


----------



## Guest

Ben
Your better half came to my job today. You need to get her out on the track!


----------



## sportpak

Yeah, but then she'd figure out how much all this stuff costs.
That would be very bad......

I might put her in a Legends car or something.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Yeah, but then she'd figure out how much all this stuff costs.
> That would be very bad......
> 
> Ben


:freak: Wouldnt want that to happen  Bad Idea Dasupacat


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few racers from Indy (myself included) are planning on heading up there for some VTA action on Sunday. Hopefully there will be a good turnout for all classes.


----------



## Railroader

Let me know when the Tuesday VTA racing starts. I'll make the trip up from Indy.


----------



## nutz4rc

The October calendar shows that the first evening on-road racing will be the first Tuesday in October and each Tuesday after that.


----------



## B-rad

I'm SOL for VTA I can't find anyone who has a 21.5 Brushless motor until late Sept


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I'm SOL for VTA I can't find anyone who has a 21.5 Brushless motor until late Sept


I wonder if Dale would have one you could borrow? Either way, you should have bought one when I mentioned it 3 month ago.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A few racers from Indy (myself included) are planning on heading up there for some VTA action on Sunday. Hopefully there will be a good turnout for all classes.



Heck yeah! Hopefully our local group comes through and we have a nice crowd.

Ben


----------



## mike1985

B-rad said:


> I'm SOL for VTA I can't find anyone who has a 21.5 Brushless motor until late Sept


sent you a PM.


----------



## sportpak

mike1985 said:


> sent you a PM.


There you go dude! See you Sunday!

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> There you go dude! See you Sunday!
> 
> Ben


Motor won't be here until Tuesday  But at least I will have one! I will see if Dale wants to let me borrow on, if not I can just keep the 13.5 in it and turn down the speed for practice. 

Either way I plan on being there! I will have the 1/12 car to play with as well.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have an extra 21.5 that I'll bring with me on Sunday.


----------



## B-rad

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have an extra 21.5 that I'll bring with me on Sunday.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## rookie99

i know that prob most of you that are running tommorrow are running lipo, but if you have any 4 cell packs, is there anyway that you can bring, i only have one pack


----------



## rookie99

thanks


----------



## sportpak

Had a shload of fun today guys. Too bad it too me so long to get dialed in.

It was good to see Brian and Bob make the trip. 

Brad got beat, so I'm sure all hell's going to hit the fan next time.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

What was the finishing order?


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> What was the finishing order?


I think it was:

John
Brad M
Me
Brian
Bob
Jacob
Brad T

I also got to run the 12th around a little. John ran his a little. Some dude I didn't know practiced and looked pretty serious with his 12th scale, hopefully he'll come back and play regularly. Brad had his 12th on display, he has motors bought and on the way, next time he might be ready to try some laps.

Garth and Andy stopped in and looked pretty interested. Once the weather turns I hope they can make it regularly. Dave stopped in too. Showed some interest in stuff as well.

Once we get the weather on our side and some things play out for people, Sundays should be pretty good. It's great to be back at it.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Sweet glad to see a decent turnout and looks to pick up for sure I cant wait to get up there......C-Ya on the 5th


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Sweet glad to see a decent turnout and looks to pick up for sure I cant wait to get up there......C-Ya on the 5th


Heck yeah man! See you soon!

Keep me posted on the single cell lipo testing. Let's keep it private, though, I'd hate to completely ruin ANOTHER class....










Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Thats a big 10 4.....


----------



## B-rad

I had a blast it was good to get out and knock the dust off of the old controller. The VTA was a lot faster than I was expecting which is good!

The 1/12th scale will be ready soon.



sportpak said:


> Some dude I didn't know practiced and looked pretty serious with his 12th scale, hopefully he'll come back and play regularly.
> Ben


Frank Ulbrick he mainly runs oval but is going to play around on the road coarse this year. He had a 17.5 in and it looked pretty zippy!


----------



## Crptracer

Convikt you have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey now, I actually eeked out a 3rd place finish! 

Had fun and got some of my best laps of the day in the main. Got to say thanks to Ben and John for setting up the track. Next time we will see if we can get a few more Indy Slots racers to join the fun.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

count me for sure. Hopefully nothing else pops up that I *have *to go to.


----------



## sportpak

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey now, I actually eeked out a 3rd place finish!
> 
> Had fun and got some of my best laps of the day in the main. Got to say thanks to Ben and John for setting up the track. Next time we will see if we can get a few more Indy Slots racers to join the fun.



My fault dude. I forgot that I parked it in the main and remember racing my ass off to get away from you because you were going to put me a lap down. Everyone is going to be pretty fast before long. Garth, Larry, Justin, Mike, Zimmermans(?),.... the list goes on of people that will be fast.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I had a blast it was good to get out and knock the dust off of the old controller. The VTA was a lot faster than I was expecting which is good!
> 
> The 1/12th scale will be ready soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Ulbrick he mainly runs oval but is going to play around on the road coarse this year. He had a 17.5 in and it looked pretty zippy!



That was Frank? I should have introduced myself. 

17.5 is where it'll be at.

Wasn't my 17.5 zippy looking too?

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> That was Frank? I should have introduced myself.
> 
> 17.5 is where it'll be at.
> 
> Wasn't my 17.5 zippy looking too?
> 
> Ben


17.5 was definitly fast enough for a club race. 

Yours was zippy! NOT! looked like you were dragging a brick  



I have october 3rd penciled in for a trip down to INDY to run the VTA car. Is anyone else interested in going?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I think 17.5 is for sure the class to run for club racing 1/12th's... My car felt good but the driver needs alota work! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> Yours was zippy! NOT! looked like you were dragging a brick
> 
> 
> 
> I have october 3rd penciled in for a trip down to INDY to run the VTA car. Is anyone else interested in going?



Yeah, weeeelllllllll,,,,,, My car isn't in full race trim yet, that's why it looks slow.

I wish I could go on the 3rd, but that's the wifes birthday weekend. She deserves to be queen for the weekend. I like my odds.:woohoo:

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

You could always tell her that you need to go to Indy to pickup something for her birthday.


----------



## Crptracer

What he said^^^^:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I think I'd get dis-membered in my sleep if I tried that. She's purebred Italian man, she's crazy.:devil:

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I think I'd get dis-membered in my sleep if I tried that. She's purebred Italian man, she's crazy.:devil:
> 
> Ben


 Yeah. She's just what you need, for sure! :dude:


----------



## wallyworld

Has everyone been to this website. http://rccompetitionmag.com/ Lots of good articles and info for RC.


----------



## nutz4rc

It is a cool site, Dale.


----------



## rookie99

welcome back from vacation dale


----------



## sportpak

Brad has a PM...


----------



## sportpak

Carpet Nats this year at the Gate. Might be cool to check out. They run VTA?

Ben


----------



## B-rad

:roll::roll::roll:


sportpak said:


> Carpet Nats this year at the Gate. Might be cool to check out. They run VTA?
> 
> Ben


No, but I am sure they will be running 1/12th scale! I don't want to get too serious about VTA I just want to keep it fun and take the 12th scale cars a little more serious. I hope others do the same I personally think that will be better for the HOBBY :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> No, but I am sure they will be running 1/12th scale! I don't want to get too serious about VTA I just want to keep it fun and take the 12th scale cars a little more serious. I hope others do the same I personally think that will be better for the HOBBY :thumbsup:


I agree, then maybe we should outlaw RDXs, type Rs, 007s, and 416s. Then we can use tc3s and 2 channel AM radios.
Then we could just save the brushless and lipo batteries for 12th scale. Just a thought.:hat:

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Hey John and Brad, here is that receiver pack we'll have to use (someday) in our lipo powered 12th/pro10 cars. I pee a little bit every time I think about it.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> I agree, then maybe we should outlaw RDXs, type Rs, 007s, and 416s. Then we can use tc3s and 2 channel AM radios.
> Then we could just save the brushless and lipo batteries for 12th scale. Just a thought.:hat:
> 
> Ben


Hello, I don't have a 416, I don't even have a 415 msxx or a 415 msxx Marc edition, mine is like 3 generations old! Like 2006 edition "OLD SCHOOL" I got it off of the classics shelf at PHIL's! 

I'm not going back to getting frequency clips, NOT GOING TO HAPPEN :wave:

Don't make me bust out a LOSI streetweapon!


----------



## sportpak

I think Phil's still have one on the shelf NIB. I think they still want $300 for it.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> She's purebred Italian man
> 
> Ben


Didn't know you swung that way Ben?


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Didn't know you swung that way Ben?



It greatly improves my odds.:hat:

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Next sunday and tuesday starts our indoor on-road season so everyone try to be there so we can have racer imput so we'll know what we want to do this year.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Other than Ben, who has their kitchen passes ready for racing at Indy Slots on Friday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Oh, speaking of busting out a "lesser car" TQ was set by a TT-01R in VTA at Indy Slots on Friday by Houston Thomas. I was in second with my TC-3 by .02 seconds. I was in 1st most of the main, but had 1 bad lap and the TT-01R passed me and he was leading with less than 30 seconds to go until his original Novak SS esc went into thermal shutdown. He didn't have any fans on the speed control or a heatsink by the motor.

I should add that Houston figured out how to mod a F201 spur gear to get down to a 4.3 FDR. The only other mod was a Tamiya carbon top plate. Not to shabby for his debut of the TT-01R. His efforts convinced 2 other drivers to jump into the class with older cars. Nice to see that good driving and almost any car (at least at Slots) is good enough for a chance to win VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Projected VTA car count at Indy Slots this Friday looks to easily be 10+ (hopefully more). Any Ft. Wayne drivers going to make it down this week? Layout will probably be a little more forgiving as we expect to have a few new racers to this class but not total novices.

You can probably count Bob Cordell and myself in for at least 1 Sunday a month at Summit. I will see if we can convince a few more racers to car pool from Indy.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

ttt..........


----------



## sportpak

Carpet onroad this Sunday fellas. 

I can't race due to family obligations, but I'll be there in the morning to help setup and BS a little. Fall break is in a couple weeks, I hope to make that Tuesday night.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

John has a PM....


----------



## sportpak

It sucks I can't run today. Frank is looking pretty good with his 12th scale. John had his out and looked pretty fast, he seemed pretty pleased. Slowly but surely things will pan out.

I'll be ready for the 19th.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

I'm stuck at work  I'm want to get the 1/12 out and play too


----------



## Josh Keller

.....


----------



## jak43

4-cell 17.5 for 1/12 scale. There have been many types of cars run at Summit. I run a Speedmerchant 4.5. Most guys run the Crc Genx. There has been a couple of BMI cars run. Any of the current 1/12 scale cars can be made to run good. Nick's Hobby Shop has parts support for the CRC Genx.

John


----------



## wallyworld

Josh Keller said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to try some on-road racing a few times this year (I never have before), and have a few questions.
> 
> For 1/12th scale:
> 
> What class? 4-cell, 17.5 brushless?
> 
> What tire compounds are being used?
> 
> What are the most common 1/12th scale cars being raced?
> 
> I was looking at a BMI, but not too sure yet.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Josh


 Hi Josh. I think you're gonna like on-road. 1/12 scale is a great class to start with. Good to hear from you.


----------



## sportpak

I have the BMI car, and so far I really like it. Their customer service is absolutely outstanding. Fit and finish is top notch.

Everytime I run mine it gets better. If you did get one you wouldn't be alone, and I'd be able to help you with a few things.

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Any 1/12th scales plan on racing tonite?


----------



## sportpak

I'm stuck going to school. Next Tuesday I should be able to make it.

Ben


----------



## Josh Keller

.....


----------



## sheath

I'll be there with my 1/12 scale ... in just a few minutes actually. I still need a few things installed such as a receiver, motor... minor things, but I will be ready to run it tonight.


----------



## sportpak

Dale has a PM....


----------



## sportpak

Tracey has a PM.


----------



## hussel7

what are 12's running motor wise. stock? 19? brushless? i'd like to know about what people are running. c-ya soon


----------



## Josh Keller

.....


----------



## sportpak

We run the 17.5 brushless with 27t. I'm not sure how many 27t setups you'll see.

Tire-wise, I'm no expert, but purple fronts and white/gray rears would be a place to start. Guys are saying that the Jaco tires are the way to go. Yellow two stage rears and purple/ lilac fronts. It ultimately depends on your car/setup/preference. Tippy-toe into the tire situation. Guys at the track will be able to really dial you in. I should have you reasonably close.

Ben


----------



## darnold

Thinking of coming over to run a day of 12th mode practice since I am not going to the Halloween Classic this year, what times are open for a Saturday or Sunday practice or club race with 12th mod? BTW, I heard that we will be back at Summit for the Regionals again, I am really looking forward to that as I had a blast back in April in 12th mod.


----------



## sportpak

We will have the road course setup and running the program next on Oct.19th. Doors will open at 9am, track should be down @ 10. 
We look forward to seeing you again.

Ben


----------



## nutz4rc

Take a look at the October calendar on the first Summit page. It has everything on it. I usually just print it and keep it with my regular calendar.


----------



## sportpak

I'll be in this Tuesday to run some VTA and 12th scale. Hope to see some guys out.
I know Brad needs some VTA practice.
Ben


----------



## jak43

I'm going to try and make it on Tues. too.

John


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I'll be in this Tuesday to run some VTA and 12th scale. Hope to see some guys out.
> I know Brad needs some VTA practice.
> Ben


 The Stang will be ready! :dude:


----------



## sheath

I'll be there Tuesday night with the 1/12 scale and hopefully a fully painted and completed VTA car.


----------



## nutz4rc

Can a Mushtang really be ready??????


----------



## sportpak

It's Tuesday and the weather is crappy. Sounds like a good day for racing.

Ben


----------



## rockin_bob13

What's goin'n Sunday? Any road course racin'? BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Calendar shows road course at Summit this Sunday. Any projections on turn-outs for the different classes?


----------



## sportpak

We're doing VTA for sure. A few of us may have the 12s, whether or not we have enough to run a show of them will be a game day decision. We hope to see you.

Official onroad news to follow in a few days.

Ben


----------



## darnold

Won't be able to make it this Sunday but either next Saturday or Sunday is probably what I am looking at for some 12th modified. Anyone else interested?


----------



## sportpak

We won't be running the onroad next week. With some changes we possibly have in the works, this Sunday would have been perfect. We'll see though.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Rumor has it a past champion may be coming out of retirement and running some road course this winter. Can this be true? If he dares, will he even have a chance? Time will tell.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Looks like I will probably be there for sundays on-road. I think I got the Stang dialed in for competition and ready for a fun day. :hat:


----------



## B-rad

I plan on being there Sunday. VTA for sure 1/12 is a possible. 

Anyone have a Pro 10 car ready yet? I am very close to pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## jak43

Just to let you know there are no Past Champions Provisionals in VTA.


----------



## airborn

Hmm I have a JRX-S I have a 17.5 motor (Yeah I know:drunk:who would have thought) I have tires and rims, I have a 65 Mustang body, the only thing I do not have is sub C batterys? I am not sure if I can commit that much to actually buy sub C's

seth


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I plan on being there Sunday. VTA for sure 1/12 is a possible.
> 
> Anyone have a Pro 10 car ready yet? I am very close to pulling the trigger on one.


It's about time.
Scott has one, John has one, Dale has one, and I talked to another bozo today who said he might have to get one too. There's at least 3, maybe 4 dudes that have them. Granted those cars don't prepare themselves, but if/when someone actually puts one down and runs some hot laps, I think you'll see a heat of them show up. Be the pioneer.



jak43 said:


> Just to let you know there are no Past Champions Provisionals in VTA.


That's pretty funny, I wish I thought of that one.



airborn said:


> Hmm I have a JRX-S I have a 17.5 motor (Yeah I know:drunk:who would have thought) I have tires and rims, I have a 65 Mustang body, the only thing I do not have is sub C batterys? I am not sure if I can commit that much to actually buy sub C's
> 
> seth


I think a couple guys around the track have a lot of 4 cell packs left over from last year. You may be able to get a few at a decent price. You have to watch out for dead cells. Make sure you get a return policy.

Ben


----------



## jak43

*On Road program moving to Friday Nights!*

Beginning on Friday, November 7th Summit Raceways on road program will move to Friday nights starting at 7:00. The road course will be setup on Thurs. mornings with road course practice on Thurs. and Fridays. We will still run three heats and a main on Friday nights. We will run on an hour clock with heats starting at 7:00, 8:00, 9:00 and the mains at 10:00.

I want to thank all of the loyal racers who supported Sunday and Tuesday racing over the past years. This was a difficult decision to make, but it is the best for the track to consolidate the on road program in order to stay competitive and increase the number of on road racers. A special thanks to all those racers who traveled from out of town to race with us.

We will offer 1/12 17.5, Vintage Trans Am and eventualy a Pro-10 class. As always it only take 3 racers to make a class. Other classes are welcome. 

Our final Sunday road course race will be this Sunday, Oct. 19

We hope to have a great season. The competition should be close as always. 

John


----------



## sportpak

Well said....


----------



## sportpak

I find myself liking the Friday gig more and more. It saves the weekend for other racing and/or homework. I can race every Friday easier then every-other Sunday. That equals more racing and more free time. The available resources are a little thin to make two days out of it. I think we can have a lot of fun while selling a better product.

If Hustler comes out, I'll finally have the chance to buy him that beer I owe him.

What are you guys thinking?

Ben


----------



## airborn

I just made a deal to get sub-c batterys(a deal with the devil I think)so all I have to do is put it all together.

seth


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> I just made a deal to get sub-c batterys(a deal with the devil I think)so all I have to do is put it all together.
> 
> seth


That's awesome man. You'll like being back at road racing. When things play out for everyone, we're going to have a good core of guys again.

Ben


----------



## airborn

has any one talked to Matt or Eric Reinoehl? I bet those guys would love VTA.

seth


----------



## sportpak

I think they're MIA. I don't know when the last time someone tried contacting them. They would be a great asset to the club and would thrive in VTA.

Maybe Matt has his gas problem under control.:drunk:

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> I find myself liking the Friday gig more and more. It saves the weekend for other racing and/or homework. I can race every Friday easier then every-other Sunday. That equals more racing and more free time. The available resources are a little thin to make two days out of it. I think we can have a lot of fun while selling a better product.
> 
> If Hustler comes out, I'll finally have the chance to buy him that beer I owe him.
> 
> What are you guys thinking?
> 
> Ben


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Man of few words.


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Man of few words.



Pro 10 - I am going to push for running the spec tires! They are firmer than double pink and will last a lot longer than what we would normally want to run for example a soft white compound. This will keep cost down and work required to run the car. It will also be good for the people that want to run the car at the bigger races because the spec tires are the only ones allowed.


----------



## Miller Time

B-rad said:


> Pro 10 - I am going to push for running the spec tires! They are firmer than double pink and will last a lot longer than what we would normally want to run for example a soft white compound. This will keep cost down and work required to run the car. It will also be good for the people that want to run the car at the bigger races because the spec tires are the only ones allowed.



good idea


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> good idea


Man of few words.:woohoo:


I like the spec tire. It takes a huge and costly part out of the equation. Everyone runs the same conditions, so the guy that can wrench on a chassis and drive will have an advantage. 

I'm not sold on getting a Pro10 yet. I like 12th and VTA, adding a third class would be crazy unless we end up alternating weeks in some sort of orderly fashion like we used to on Tuesday. How far can we dilute our resources and still be fun/productive.

Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Man of few words.:woohoo:
> 
> 
> I like the spec tire. It takes a huge and costly part out of the equation. Everyone runs the same conditions, so the guy that can wrench on a chassis and drive will have an advantage.
> 
> I'm not sold on getting a Pro10 yet. I like 12th and VTA, adding a third class would be crazy unless we end up alternating weeks in some sort of orderly fashion like we used to on Tuesday. How far can we dilute our resources and still be fun/productive.
> 
> Ben



Pro 10 looks more appealing to me for Friday club races. I'm thinking Pro-10 and VTA. I will be the test rat, I am predicting that you will only have to rotate the tires once on a Pro 10 car a night and one set will last a whole month assuming you don't run 10 practice runs. I guess I will find out! 

Also for fun I just want to put a lipo and a 10.5 in that thing and pull the trigger and see what it does :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> Also for fun I just want to put a lipo and a 10.5 in that thing and pull the trigger and see what it does :woohoo:



KKKAAABBBOOOOOMM!

It's gonna be a fun winter I think.
Did you get the CRC car? The BMI car will take a saddle pack lipo if you buy the standoffs that make the clearance.
Ben


----------



## wallyworld

B-rad said:


> Pro 10 looks more appealing to me for Friday club races. I'm thinking Pro-10 and VTA. I will be the test rat, I am predicting that you will only have to rotate the tires once on a Pro 10 car a night and one set will last a whole month assuming you don't run 10 practice runs. I guess I will find out!
> 
> Also for fun I just want to put a lipo and a 10.5 in that thing and pull the trigger and see what it does :woohoo:


 I also should have my Gen X10 ready to go very soon.


----------



## sportpak

Lots of fun today. My VTA car sucked, but I took the short cut to take the win.
I also got to pace Brad with the 12th scale. I call that a small success, even if he was dragging an anchor. It's stepping up a little at a time. I got to have it ready for Friday nights.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Only at the Gayte... only at the Gate... can't believe we've signed up to go there again...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Yeeaahh.... Why don't you and Ken get a nice tall glass of that. Don't let us know how it goes, please.:hat:

Good luck out there. I wish I was going, but I have way too much going on.

You and Ken gonna be able to run some Fridays with us? Brad needs some advice on that 415. He had everything coming apart and you'd swear he never built a diff in his life.:drunk:

Ben


----------



## sheath

The November race calendar is up on the website... check it out. 
It roadcourse season ... Hustler is locating those hard to find products again.


----------



## jak43

Had lots of fun racing on Sunday. Glad the 1/12 was semi decent and the VTA finally rotated through the corner. Can't wait to run on 11/7. 

I just signed up for the VTA race up in South Bend for VTA and 1/12. Anybody else thinking of going?

Good luck to the guys going to the Halloween Classic.

John


----------



## sportpak

I wanted to go to that VTA race, but I'll be at a rock show in Columbus that day. Metallica, for my 8th time I think. I'll be the guy doing nude backflips off the front rail. The long hair still courses through my veins.

Ben


----------



## nutz4rc

As long as nothing else is coursing through your veins, you will be OK (LOL).


----------



## wallyworld

Scott Heath has all of Summits big races on our websites front page if you havent seen them yet. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/


----------



## hussel7

boo for stopping sunday racing, i got a new 12 scale thats going to set on the bench now. cant make friday nights


----------



## nutz4rc

The announcement said there would be some Sunday races. That doesn't solve your issue. I think they did what was best for the track and majority of racers. Nothing works for everyone.


----------



## sportpak

hussel7 said:


> boo for stopping sunday racing, i got a new 12 scale thats going to set on the bench now. cant make friday nights



With only a few guys showing up for either race day, I think Dale had only one choice to make, and that was to consolidate days on Friday. Friday road racing has proven to be successful at a lot of places. It does crimp some, others it helps. It's an extremely difficult decision to make, but one HAD to be made. 

Everyone has adjustments to make to make Fridays. Hopefully things will work out once in a while that lets you race with us.

There will be a few Sunday opportunities. The VTA race should be a pretty crazy race.The Region 5 race should be pretty cool too with crazy traction.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Has anyone heard how our Ft Wayne representatives are doing out in Cleavland? :dude::drunk:


----------



## sheath

I found this heat setup for round 4 of qualifying...

http://www.rc50.com/results/2008halloween/round3PrintHeats.html


----------



## Miller Time

Not a bad weekend, a little rusty not having run much lately :freak: but our goals were mainly prep work tire and brushless testing. I'd say in all we achieved our goals and improved over last years results. I managed to get my 13.5 to run respectfully against a field of 10.5's in the pro class, and Sean had an 'B' main run going at one point till a lap car disrupted it, in all were we were running against a field of guys mostly just back from Vegas and while we did not excell neither did we embarrass ourselves....completely:dude: 
looking forward to starting the indoor season:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Did the Grizzly show up to party with you guys? I heard he was in town.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

November 7th is our first Friday night feature. I can't wait to try some new stuff on the 12th scale.

Ben


----------



## jak43

Yeah, really looking forward to racing on Friday nights. 1/12 scale should be really good. Almost have the pro-10 car together too.


----------



## wallyworld

I've got a VTA ready to go and a Pro 10 also for next friday.


----------



## wallyworld

2008/9 On-Road Class Rules1/12 scale GTP
● RIDE HEIGHT: 3mm.
● WEIGHT: 28 ounces/794 grams.
● WIDTH: 172 mm.
● W/BODY: 174 mm.
● MIN HEIGHT: 70 mm.
● BODY TYPE: ROAR approved GTP bodies only.
● BATTERY TYPE: ROAR legal 4 cell ( 4600 mah limit). ● MOTOR: Stock class ( 17.5 brushless or 27T ) 13.5 class ( 13.5 brushless). Motors must be ROAR legal. ● TIRE TYPE: foam tires only.
● FRONT SUSPENSION: sliding king pin style only.
● REAR SUSPENSION: solid rear axle only.
● ANTENNA TYPE: roll over antennas are allowed.
PRO 10 GT
● RIDE HEIGHT: 4 mm.
● WEIGHT: 40 ounces/1134 grams.
● WIDTH: 200 mm.
● W/BODY: 205 mm.
● MIN ROOF HEIGHT: 100 mm.
● LEGAL BODIES: Any 2 door Sportscar GT body ( no prototypes ).
● BATTERY TYPE: ( 13.5 ) ROAR legal 4 cell nimh or nicd “5300 mah limit” ( 21.5 ) Any ROAR legal Lipo.
● MOTOR: ROAR legal 13.5 brushless or Novak SS 21.5. ● TIRE TYPE: Spec Pro 10 GT foams only ( CRC, Jaco, BSR ) .
● FRONT SUSPENSION: sliding king pin style only.
● REAR SUSPENSION: solid rear axle only.
● ANTENNA TYPE: roll over antennas are not allowed.
● WING: body wing attached to rear deck only.
*NOTE Bodies may not be cut out more then 35mm from the rear deck. Wing may not be higher than roof of the car.
Vintage Trans-Am ● CHASSIS: 1/10 4WD Touring Car. ● BODIES: HPI part numbers: 17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR ‘Cuda, 17519 - 1966 Mustang GT, 17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350, 7494 - 1968 Camaro
Parma part numbers: 10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro, 10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang, 10113 - 1970 ‘Cuda
Pegasus Hobbies part numbers: PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS, PGH4002 - 1970 ‘Cuda, PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang ● TIRES & WHEELS: The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
● MOTOR: Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor ( 4 cell ), Option 2: 17.5 brushless motor ( 4 cell ), Option 3: Novak SS 21.5 brushless motor (2C LiPo).
Note: See official rules sheet for more VTA rules. Three or more make a class. Above are our regular weekly classes.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How many VTA racers are racing at Mishawaka next weekend for the 1st race of the USVTA Great Lakes Series- Sunday Nov 9? Here is a link to the tracks website - (http://www.michianarc.com/)


----------



## sportpak

I know John is. 
I wish I could make it too, but I have buisness in Columbus that day.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

I ordered some motors today, hopefully with luck, I have them for next Friday.
Good times.

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Did any Ft. Wayne racers make it to the Cleveland race last weekend? What did they think of that event?


----------



## sportpak

2 of our guys went. They should be able to comment on it. 

I went to that race last year and had a blast. It makes you realize how a small fish feels in a REALLY BIG pond. I actually made the A in rubber TC. It's definitely a must do at least once in your life kind of thing.

I'm bummed that my 17.5 is back ordered. I guess a killer deal is worth waiting for.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Can Friday get here soon enough??? I got the 12 and VTA ready to rock. Should have new mojo for the 12 too.

Brad, did you get what you were looking for?

What's everyone else thinking?

Ben


----------



## jak43

Got the Pro-10 together and a new body for the VTA. Can't wait to race.

John


----------



## sheath

Ready to race on Friday with the 1/12 scale and the VTA. Any of you Speedmerchant pilots out there have any suggestions on how to light a fire under their parts department? Still waiting on parts since 10/10.


----------



## Corey1701

*1/12th scale*

I just picked up a crc 1/12th scale. What is a good servo to use. Also - what are most running...17.5 or 27t motors? 

thanks
Corey


----------



## B-rad

Corey1701 said:


> I just picked up a crc 1/12th scale. What is a good servo to use. Also - what are most running...17.5 or 27t motors?
> 
> thanks
> Corey


JR racing 3650 use to be the servo, it was quick, strong, small and light there maybe better out there now but this is a good one.

17.5 is where it is at.


----------



## B-rad

sheath said:


> Ready to race on Friday with the 1/12 scale and the VTA. Any of you Speedmerchant pilots out there have any suggestions on how to light a fire under their parts department? Still waiting on parts since 10/10.


Your complaining about 10/10? You must not deal with Speedmerchant much! Ken and Sean deal with 360 hobbies or something like that. It is Donny Lia's hobbyshop and he has most of the speedmerchant parts. 

What are you looking for?


----------



## B-rad

I will be running 1/12th friday and possibly VTA. Pro 10 car is MIA, probably being built somewhere in china I mean USA


----------



## Miller Time

sheath said:


> Ready to race on Friday with the 1/12 scale and the VTA. Any of you Speedmerchant pilots out there have any suggestions on how to light a fire under their parts department? Still waiting on parts since 10/10.


What do you need ? I may have it in stock, I try to keep spares of the critical items. 

or you can call, I did this morning, Talked for awhile to Donny Lia, they shipped parts this afternoon 

360 hobbies in New York, 631-920-6244, call-talk to a person-verify stock-shipps within a day


----------



## sheath

I doubt you have what I need. The parts I need are not for a 1/12 scale car... the parts are for the 1/10 Speedspec that I picked up used. Need a tweak plate and a new axle.


----------



## sportpak

It's nice seeing a little life out of everyone. 


Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sheath said:


> I doubt you have what I need. The parts I need are not for a 1/12 scale car... the parts are for the 1/10 Speedspec that I picked up used. Need a tweak plate and a new axle.


I think the tweak plate is the same....I got one 
The axle should take the same as any 1/10 oval pan car


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> It's nice seeing a little life out of everyone.
> 
> 
> Ben


From the guy who always has other obligations.......jk...se yall Friday


----------



## sheath

Miller Time said:


> I think the tweak plate is the same....I got one
> The axle should take the same as any 1/10 oval pan car


You are correct on the axle... any 1/10 oval pan car axle.
I'm not so sure on the tweak plate... it's part #SMR1539 and looks like this









If I could just cancel the order, I'd be happy. I can get by with the current tweak plate for now, (it's cracked, but useable) and pick up an axle at any number of other places.


----------



## Miller Time

looks like the body mounts are moved further out, It is different but perhaps what I have may tide you over, we can check Friday.


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> From the guy who always has other obligations.......jk...se yall Friday



JERK!


----------



## sheath

Actually, I think the outside most holes are for the damper tubes. But like you say, we can check it out Friday. Thanks.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Actually, I think the outside most holes are for the damper tubes.


C'mon Scott! This is SUPPOSE to be a family site...


-Sean


----------



## sheath

...


----------



## sportpak

Well dudes, mark me as questionable (doubtful) for tomorrow. I have two separate group projects going on at school, and everyone is dropping the ball, thus, to get the grade I want, I have to do most of the work. 

I'm out of town Sunday, and have are retirement party Saturday night. That basically spends my free time.

New motor for the 12th scale, VTA is VTA, and the crawler is finally back and better then ever. I end up with the shaft. I am so pissed off about it, next Friday I am all about it.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> It's nice seeing a little life out of everyone.
> 
> Ben





sportpak said:


> Well dudes, mark me as questionable (doubtful) for tomorrow...Ben


----------



## sheath

The Speedmerchant parts were waiting for me when I got home today!


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


>



For you the last 10 times we've raced.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> For you the last 10 times we've raced.


You should have taken you shoes off to count that high.:hat:


----------



## sportpak

Here we go.....

http://www.redrc.net/2008/11/xray-enter-the-112th-scale-market/

Sadly, on Rctech they have some spy shots of it. It has damper disks like the L4 with delrin pod sides like the Rev5. The front end appears to be dynamic, nothing totally different. The new orange color looks cool, but it looks like a frankenstein type creation of what's already out. That, and it'll prolly cost $425. I hope the picture is a early prototype. I would expect cool things from Xray. Whatever it is though, I bet it will be as capable as the rest of them.

I think I'll stick with the DB12. The updated pod coming out will help with brushless motor fitting and will allow 143 total teeth of gear. That should rollout a 17.5 nicely.:freak: It also does some fancy stuff with the shock that optimizes getting the car to roll better on carpet... whatever that means.:woohoo:

What did I miss last night?

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Here we go.....
> 
> What did I miss last night?
> 
> Ben


You missed racing at Summit... Xray XII? No big first impression, just like they copied the 414 and the 415 in TC, here's Xray's copy of a 12th...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

How many will Ken buy? THAT, is the question.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

The one thing I like about the xray car is that the front lower arms have pockets for lock nuts. That would be great for getting a positive lock down on the front without stripping the plastic. You could deform it though by dogging them down too much. Let's see if it really happens.

Ben


----------



## Corey1701

*1/12th setup*

I am getting a 1/12th scale ready to go for friday nights... wondering what compound of tires I need to run on front and rear. 
I will try to stay out of the way till I get up to speed - I promise.. 

Corey


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> How many will Ken buy? THAT, is the question.
> 
> Ben


None, its a T-bar car. I run with Sean, and X-ray parts are pricey 



Corey1701 said:


> I am getting a 1/12th scale ready to go for friday nights... wondering what compound of tires I need to run on front and rear.
> I will try to stay out of the way till I get up to speed - I promise..
> 
> Corey


Careful different companies call same thing shore rating different colors.

General rears for Summit are Gray, Yellow, Whites progressively softer and much faster wear, I like jaco/yellows BSR/white as a good compromise.

Fronts, purple, lilac, or magenta, same progression. every one has a preference depending on if you like a slower responding slight push and let up earlier purple, or the twitchy, through it into the corner and hang on magenta  

In all honesty the best I've and a few others have found (for Summit) is the Jaco 2-stage yellow rear and either the 2 stage purple or 2-stage magenta front. Excellent tire wear and plenty of traction. I currently run BSR tires which are much better all around various tracks where the 2-stage seriously lacks in high bite situations.


----------



## B-rad

Corey1701 said:


> I am getting a 1/12th scale ready to go for friday nights... wondering what compound of tires I need to run on front and rear.
> I will try to stay out of the way till I get up to speed - I promise..
> 
> Corey


Here is where I start:

Front - BSR Team Purple or Jaco Lilac
Rear - BSR White or Jaco Yellow

Glueing the tires will take a little traction away but will save you a lot of headaches with chunking the tires.


----------



## smoothie

*Getting back into racing*

A raced at Summit a few years back and thinking about getting back into the hobby. I have a few questions?? I used to run a FT TC4 with rubber tires, Quantum 2 ESC and 3300 mah nimh batteries. What is the car and electronics to have including batteries and radio. I have always liked associated cars. Is the TC5 competitive? Is there any chance of running on Tuesdays anymore. That seems to be the best for me. What batteries are everyone running? On a side note, is there anyone running the new associated 1/10 scale 2wd on road car? What about 1/12 scale. What's the car to have? Thanks guys for all of your help and I look forward to hopefully rubbing fenders again soon.
Kyle Spieles


----------



## jak43

smoothie said:


> A raced at Summit a few years back and thinking about getting back into the hobby. I have a few questions?? I used to run a FT TC4 with rubber tires, Quantum 2 ESC and 3300 mah nimh batteries. What is the car and electronics to have including batteries and radio. I have always liked associated cars. Is the TC5 competitive? Is there any chance of running on Tuesdays anymore. That seems to be the best for me. What batteries are everyone running? On a side note, is there anyone running the new associated 1/10 scale 2wd on road car? What about 1/12 scale. What's the car to have? Thanks guys for all of your help and I look forward to hopefully rubbing fenders again soon.
> Kyle Spieles


With the Vintage Trans Am class, your old TC4 would be very competitive. The TC5 is a good car. X-rays and Corallys are also very good but there is not parts support at the local hobby shops. Nick's carries and or can get parts for the Losi and Associated touring cars. 

Nobody has really tried the 2wd 1/10 cars yet. Dale has a CRC pro-10 that is ready to go. With 1/12, the CRC Gen X and Speedmerchant cars are popular at Summit. Nobody has tried Associated's new 1/12 yet. Battery wise the Ener-G 4600 are the way to go.

As for Tues. night racing, the turnout has been very low and that's why we combined our Sunday and Tuesday program to run on Friday nights. Last week we had a good heat of 1/12 and Vintage Trans Am.

John


----------



## B-rad

smoothie said:


> A raced at Summit a few years back and thinking about getting back into the hobby. I have a few questions?? I used to run a FT TC4 with rubber tires, Quantum 2 ESC and 3300 mah nimh batteries. What is the car and electronics to have including batteries and radio. I have always liked associated cars. Is the TC5 competitive? Is there any chance of running on Tuesdays anymore. That seems to be the best for me. What batteries are everyone running? On a side note, is there anyone running the new associated 1/10 scale 2wd on road car? What about 1/12 scale. What's the car to have? Thanks guys for all of your help and I look forward to hopefully rubbing fenders again soon.
> Kyle Spieles


Your best bet is to stop out Friday and see for yourself what interests you. If you still have your TC4 VTA will be an inexpensive transistion. VTA is a little more geared for fun with compatition, 1/12 is a little more serious so stop out and ask your questions and get a feel for what class you want to race then we can help you figure out what you need.


----------



## smoothie

Are the batteries nimh or lipos? Are they running foam or rubber tires on the vintage trans am class? What time are the events getting over with on Friday night? I have a little over an hour drive each time. What is the radio to have right now?


----------



## B-rad

smoothie said:


> Are the batteries nimh or lipos? Are they running foam or rubber tires on the vintage trans am class? What time are the events getting over with on Friday night? I have a little over an hour drive each time. What is the radio to have right now?


VTA is spec rubber tire. http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ click on rules.

You have options on batteries, if you are buying knew I would go LIPO. Last time we got out around ~9:30 ish.

Radio- don't know I run old school Airtronics M11.


----------



## Corey1701

*tires*

Ok.... thanks for the info. I will see how my driving style is, and like usual, buy a few sets of tires and see what fits me best.


----------



## smoothie

what speed controls and motors are you running in the touring cars? Are take off CS-27 still the tire of choice? Thanks.


----------



## wallyworld

*2008/9 On-Road Class Rules1/12 scale GTP*
● RIDE HEIGHT: 3mm.
● WEIGHT: 28 ounces/794 grams.
● WIDTH: 172 mm.
● W/BODY: 174 mm.
● MIN HEIGHT: 70 mm.
● BODY TYPE: ROAR approved GTP bodies only.
● BATTERY TYPE: ROAR legal 4 cell ( 4600 mah limit). ● MOTOR: Stock class ( 17.5 brushless or 27T ) 13.5 class ( 13.5 brushless). Motors must be ROAR legal. ● TIRE TYPE: foam tires only.
● FRONT SUSPENSION: sliding king pin style only.
● REAR SUSPENSION: solid rear axle only.
● ANTENNA TYPE: roll over antennas are allowed.
*PRO 10 GT*
● RIDE HEIGHT: 4 mm.
● WEIGHT: 40 ounces/1134 grams.
● WIDTH: 200 mm.
● W/BODY: 205 mm.
● MIN ROOF HEIGHT: 100 mm.
● LEGAL BODIES: Any 2 door Sportscar GT body ( no prototypes ).
● BATTERY TYPE: ( 13.5 ) ROAR legal 4 cell nimh or nicd “5300 mah limit” ( 21.5 ) Any ROAR legal Lipo.
● MOTOR: ROAR legal 13.5 brushless or Novak SS 21.5. ● TIRE TYPE: Spec Pro 10 GT foams only ( CRC, Jaco, BSR ) .
● FRONT SUSPENSION: sliding king pin style only.
● REAR SUSPENSION: solid rear axle only.
● ANTENNA TYPE: roll over antennas are not allowed.
● WING: body wing attached to rear deck only.
*NOTE Bodies may not be cut out more then 35mm from the rear deck. Wing may not be higher than roof of the car.
*Vintage Trans-Am* ● CHASSIS: 1/10 4WD Touring Car. ● BODIES: HPI part numbers: 17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR ‘Cuda, 17519 - 1966 Mustang GT, 17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350, 7494 - 1968 Camaro
Parma part numbers: 10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro, 10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang, 10113 - 1970 ‘Cuda
Pegasus Hobbies part numbers: PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS, PGH4002 - 1970 ‘Cuda, PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang ● TIRES & WHEELS: The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
● MOTOR: Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor ( 4 cell ), Option 2: 17.5 brushless motor ( 4 cell ), Option 3: Novak SS 21.5 brushless motor (2C LiPo).
Note: See official rules sheet for more VTA rules. Three or more make a class. Above are our regular weekly classes.


----------



## wallyworld

Vintage Trans - Am will be the TC cars we will be running weekly on fridays.


----------



## sportpak

I'm locked in and ready for some racing tomorrow night. It's been way too long.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I'm locked in and ready for some racing tomorrow night. It's been way too long.
> 
> Ben


 What there's no warrant or megadeath concert!!!!! You need to get your prorities straight!!!!:lol:


----------



## sportpak

It was Metallica thanks.

Stood outside in the cold drizzle 2 1/2 hrs. Then inside for another 2 before the show started. It's what it takes to be on the rail at the big rock show. I may be too old for some of that now. I'm still behind on sleep and my hips still hurt from standing on concrete in one place for hours. 










Ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> I'm locked in and ready for some racing tomorrow night. It's been way too long.
> 
> Ben



Practice packs are being charged  Is it too early to put the tire dope on?:woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld

B-rad said:


> Practice packs are being charged  Is it too early to put the tire dope on?:woohoo:


 New track layout this week.  Possibly the one we'll use for our Midwest VTA race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If I can please make a suggestion on track layout for the Midwest VTA race - no 1/12 scale layout. I believe the ROAR requirements for on-road carpet lanes is 8 feet. While this may limit the type of layout that you can create, I believe that it will promote better racing for the VTA class. 

I would also suggest that in fairness that you should have a new layout for the VTA race to avoid giving anyone too big of a home-field advantage. That's not to say that your current layout couldn't be similar to what you will be running for the VTA race.


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time last night. Car wasn't too bad after getting a little help from Phil & Tracey. I wrecked Brad about 4 times. Still only finished 2 laps down in the main. All in all, it was good night.

Crawler worked, which is surprising. Indoor course worked pretty good too. Free crawling is always way easier then running gates, but I can see it being a good time. My crawler worked pretty well out of the box. The OTA did what it was supposed to do. My servo might be on it's last leg. A little experimenting is in order to get it right.

Which king pins do I use on the old block front ends? I think that they have been discontinued.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Can't find kingpins anywhere. 

Start saving your pennies...

http://www.rctouring.eu/new_escs_at_the_worlds.htm

Ben


----------



## smoothie

I have an opportunity to get a factory team tc5, quantum 3 esc and a stock reedy motor all new in the package for $325. Is this a good deal and would it compete in your VTA class or would it just be a lap car?


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Can't find kingpins anywhere.
> 
> Ben



Ben I think I got some, what is the distance groove to groove?


----------



## sportpak

smoothie said:


> I have an opportunity to get a factory team tc5, quantum 3 esc and a stock reedy motor all new in the package for $325. Is this a good deal and would it compete in your VTA class or would it just be a lap car?


It doesn't sound like too bad of deal if it's all new. It would be as competitive as the you could drive it. Keep in mind that you'll have motor maintenance and 4 cell batteries.

Check us out Friday. You have about 4 weeks before our VTA race.


Ken, I'm not sure what that distance is. John gave me some ideas, I think I'm pretty close to having something to try.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

It would be awesome to run last years ROAR regional layout for the VTA race!!! That was a pretty flowing layout and seemed just fine for both 1/10th and 1/12th.....I however agree w/IndyRCracer on holding off on the layout....But its your track Dale and I am sure whatever you decide will be fine and thanks for hosting this event and cant wait to come up and run:wave:


----------



## ToddFalkowski

sportpak said:


> Can't find kingpins anywhere. :confused


For the Associated block front ends? Check CRC. If they don't have them, I have some. PM me...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Can someone please post some pictures of the facility/track? 

We are trying to get a big group of VTA racers to head up from Indy for the VTA race in Decemeber. Looks like at a minimum we should have 3, but we hoping to have 5+. One racer was asking about pictures and I think this would be a good opportunity to showcase the great facility that you have there.


----------



## Crptracer

Jak43 you have PM


----------



## jak43

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Can someone please post some pictures of the facility/track?


Check out the Summit Raceway website under road course for some pics of the ROAR race last spring.


http://www.summitrcraceway.com/roadcourse.html

John


----------



## sportpak

I look fat in those pictures.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I look fat in those pictures.


Your looking at the wrong pics, that's Sean and Mitch


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

John, thanks for posting that link to the Summit website. I obvioiusly missed that when I looked before :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Now that says it all....


----------



## sportpak

THAT, is a handsome man!


----------



## wallyworld

I want to be like that guy!


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> I want to be like that guy!


You already are Dale!


----------



## Crptracer

Mitch has finally returned to the carpet and ran last week and will be running this week.....He has offically caught the VTA bug....


----------



## jak43

Good night of racing. It's great to have some new people running both 1/12 and VTA. Had alot of fun racing with Phil in the main. Swapping the lead that many times was fun.


----------



## wallyworld

jak43 said:


> Good night of racing. It's great to have some new people running both 1/12 and VTA. Had alot of fun racing with Phil in the main. Swapping the lead that many times was fun.


 Great race in the VTA main as Larry came charging back at the end to take that one.


----------



## sportpak

It was a great night of racing. I, however, seemed to have a rare problem of not being able to finish. I know what went on and hopefully it's all taken care of now.

Oval next Friday night should be a blast. Should have some new stuff ready to roll the following Friday.:hat:

Ben


----------



## sheath

Here is the race flyer and entry form for Race #2 of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN.
*Race #2 Flyer and Entry form*​


----------



## sportpak

Dudes, have a good day tomorrow. I'll be running oval Friday night. Wish me some luck.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Dudes, have a good day tomorrow. I'll be running oval Friday night. Wish me some luck.
> 
> Ben


Have a safe and happy day Ben....but Friday it will be those on the track with you you need the luck:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Ken what are you and your life partner Sean having for thanksgiving???? Besides each others company......Cant wait till the 14th for the VTA race


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Ken what are you and your life partner Sean having for thanksgiving???? Besides each others company......Cant wait till the 14th for the VTA race



I'm going to miss the VTA weekend, I'll be racing at Fast-cats in Ontario, with out Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I'm going to miss the VTA weekend, I'll be racing at Fast-cats in Ontario, with out Sean


You do realize that summit is closer than ontario:wave:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU ALL AT SUMMIT


----------



## Miller Time

Damn, Garmin said Ontario was closer.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

That has to be a joke, that's 100% 12l3 spec.



Hustler said:


> You missed racing at Summit... Xray XII? No big first impression, just like they copied the 414 and the 415 in TC, here's Xray's copy of a 12th...
> 
> -Sean


----------



## sportpak

http://www.redrc.net/2008/11/bmi-racing-db12rr-112th-scale-chassis/#more-12902


:hat:

Ben


----------



## jak43

Racing again this Friday night at 7:00. Look forward to getting back to racing. I will be trying a few new setups on the VTA to see if I can make it better. Also painted up a new VTA body and 1/12 body too. Can't wait to try out the new car body on the white and blue Mustang. (I reinforced the front bumper!)

John


----------



## Miller Time

jak43 said:


> Ra... painted up a new VTA body and 1/12 body too. ...John


Bet I can guess the colors


----------



## wallyworld

jak43 said:


> Can't wait to try out the new car body on the white and blue Mustang. (I reinforced the front bumper!)
> 
> John


 You need to ask yourself if you feel lucky*. WELL! DO YA PUNK!!!!!! :dude: *


----------



## sportpak

Hey Scott, I should have your hub done today. I'll have it Friday with me. 

Your bill is $67.50.

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I'll be there this friday with the 1/12th ready to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath

sportpak said:


> Hey Scott, I should have your hub done today. I'll have it Friday with me.
> 
> Your bill is $67.50.
> 
> Ben


I should have read the fine print... I thought I was getting the 'black friday' special...


----------



## Miller Time

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> I'll be there this friday with the 1/12th ready to go. :thumbsup:


Looks like it should be a packed 1/12 night,
Sean
Phil
Brad
Ben
John
Scott
Frank
Leah
Myself

maybe 
Cory
Alan


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> I should have read the fine print... I thought I was getting the 'black friday' special...


I'll just put it on Ken's tab.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Dont be suprised if Ken gets held for questioning at the Canadian border....
...Good luck Ken....Hope you get that Garmin fixed....


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Dont be suprised if Ken gets held for questioning at the Canadian border....
> ...Good luck Ken....Hope you get that Garmin fixed....


No...really...it's Oregano  
Just how many liters is to many to export? :drunk:


----------



## sportpak

I hope you have a Legal US Pass Port. It took 17 weeks to get mine last year.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I hope you have a Legal US Pass Port. It took 17 weeks to get mine last year.
> 
> Ben


Passport...no problem, I know people...but my name is now Jose


----------



## B-rad

:wave:


Miller Time said:


> Looks like it should be a packed 1/12 night,
> Sean
> Phil
> Brad
> Ben
> John
> Scott
> Frank
> Leah
> Myself
> 
> maybe
> Cory
> Alan



Add Ron, Lee and full crew to the list!

It's going to be a solid A main, I am just going to focus on trying to break Frank's T-Bar :woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Just a reminder to Summit Raceway....I will be at your track on 12/14/08 to check the strength and quality of your tracks rails,walls and boards. Please make a note of it and have the track ready for testing.

Thankyou...

Rail testor #7


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> No...really...it's Oregano
> Just how many liters is to many to export? :drunk:


Make sure to hit the border at 4:20:dude:...12 liters should be plenty anymore than that would be silly....


----------



## sportpak

Should be a fun night of racing tomorrow. I can't wait to see what happens.

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

B-rad said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> Add Ron, Lee and full crew to the list!
> 
> It's going to be a solid A main, I am just going to focus on trying to break Frank's T-Bar :woohoo:


I seen how you mounted this oval body!! If your 1/12th is built anything like this pile you wont have to worry about getting anywhere near my t-bar!! lol ................. 

p.s... If you can find the squirrel that chewed your wheel wells out on this thing PRO-Built would like to hire him for knawing out prototype graphite pieces! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> ....p.s... *If you can find the squirrel that chewed your wheel wells out* on this thing PRO-Built would like to hire him for knawing out prototype graphite pieces! :thumbsup:


Hey Brad;
Is that Squirrel eying you again?


----------



## B-rad

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> I seen how you mounted this oval body!! If your 1/12th is built anything like this pile you wont have to worry about getting anywhere near my t-bar!! lol .................
> 
> p.s... If you can find the squirrel that chewed your wheel wells out on this thing PRO-Built would like to hire him for knawing out prototype graphite pieces! :thumbsup:


Wow! that hurt! We will settle this on the track. I'm feeling ill now, I am going to leave work early and start practicing :devil:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

lmao, You wont really feel ill until after the second round of qualifying tonite! :thumbsup:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

seriously tho! i will be lucky to stay outta your guys way!.. This will be pretty much my first 1/12th race!


----------



## B-rad

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> seriously tho! i will be lucky to stay outta your guys way!.. This will be pretty much my first 1/12th race!


You will be fine, everyone is pretty layed back and easy except me 

And you don't have to worry about staying out of my way I will move you out of the way :tongue:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

lol, see ya guys in a few hrs.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for staying out of everyones way tonight, Frank. You're such a considerate racer.


----------



## sportpak

Had a good time last night. Leah won the B in dramatic fashion. The new guy kicked everyone's ass in the A. Wild and crazy for sure.

My car was way better then I was, like usual. I need to change some philosophy and minimize mistakes. That would gain me a least a lap. I showed up waayy under prepared, as long as that doesn't happen again things will be smoother.

I couldn't quite get Ken last night, I was "loaded for bear" (Grizzly specifically), didn't have the right tool for the job. Next time I'll be ready.

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How is your VTA program going at Summit on Friday? We are hoping to get 6-8 racers up from Slots for the VTA race next Sunday.

If you have any racers on the fence about racing lipo/21.5 in VTA, I ran a Novak XBR with a $35 Orion 2400 battery last night. I qualified and finished 2nd out of 18 racers. Top 3 cars were (1) HPI Pro 4, (2) TC3, (3) TC5. We've seen that any car with a good setup and decent driver can make the A-main.


----------



## Crptracer

Who you callin a decent driver.....


----------



## jak43

We've been getting 5 to 8 VTA cars each week. Ben and I have been running 1/12 stock, but will run VTA next weekend. Last night we had 17 racers.


----------



## FASTPZ

Had Alot Of Fun Last Nite Congratulations To Leah For Winning The B Main! We Won't Mention Who All Got Beat By A Girl 6th Grader. As For Myself The Car Works Alot Better If You Keep All The Front End Spacers In, Ya All Just Got Lucky I Broke In The. Gotta Go Put New Screws In Both Mine And Leahs Front End Good Luck And See Everyone Next Week And Oh Yeah It Still Hurts Getting All Of Us Beat By A Oval Racer Phil


----------



## FASTPZ

Had A Great Time Last Nite! Congrats Out To Leah For Winning The B Main! We Won't Mention Who All Got Beat By A Girl 6th Grader. I Fired My Mechanic For Not Tightening My Front End Screws And The Spacers Fell Out In The Main. It Still Hurts For Us All Getting Beat By A Oval Racer. See Ya At The Raceway Phil


----------



## Miller Time

FASTPZ said:


> Had Alot Of Fun Last Nite Congratulations To Leah For Winning The B Main! We Won't Mention Who All Got Beat By A Girl 6th Grader. As For Myself The Car Works Alot Better If You Keep All The Front End Spacers In, Ya All Just Got Lucky I Broke In The. Gotta Go Put New Screws In Both Mine And Leahs Front End Good Luck And See Everyone Next Week And Oh Yeah It Still Hurts Getting All Of Us Beat By A Oval Racer Phil





FASTPZ said:


> Had A Great Time Last Nite! Congrats Out To Leah For Winning The B Main! We Won't Mention Who All Got Beat By A Girl 6th Grader. I Fired My Mechanic For Not Tightening My Front End Screws And The Spacers Fell Out In The Main. It Still Hurts For Us All Getting Beat By A Oval Racer. See Ya At The Raceway Phil



Damn, Alzheimer's is getting to Phil again.


----------



## FASTPZ

Leah Helped Me To Do It


----------



## sportpak

Blame it on the 6th grader.
You need to turn off the auto cap option thingy you got going on there.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Had a great time friday guys! I was just happy to keep my t-bar in one piece! see ya guys soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Did you guys read that the Gate lost their building? Hopefully they can get a new place secure for Nats.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/norcar-cleveland-style-gate/258099-gate.html


----------



## Crptracer

That stinks


----------



## CClay1282

Got a question about the enty form for next weekend. Do i need to mail it to ya, or just bring it with me when i come up? LMK. Thanks.


----------



## Crptracer

Just bring it with ya....Chris.....They will have pitty on you since your riding w/me.....


----------



## Crptracer

.......Will Sean be in attendance.....Just wandering if I need to bring air fresheners or not.....


----------



## sportpak

Sean has been nowhere to be seen.... I think he's Santa Claus.


----------



## Crptracer

Maybe Ken wont let him out of the house.....


----------



## Crptracer

Just a week away....Its gonna be a blast.....VTA racing....Kens in Canada....what more can ya ask for are the girls from showgirls gonna hand us are trophies....


----------



## Miller Time

Ignorant, southerner....Grizzlies drink the bellies full then hibernate for the winter.


----------



## Miller Time

and whats with the double post?


----------



## Miller Time

can't you think fast enough?


----------



## sportpak

I still believe he's Santa.


----------



## Miller Time

Why, You wanna sit on his lap ?


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Why, You wanna sit on his lap ?


He said he thinks I'm Santa, not a priest you freak...

-Sean


----------



## B-rad

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Had a great time friday guys! I was just happy to keep my t-bar in one piece! see ya guys soon! :thumbsup:



Congrats on your first on-road victory!:thumbsup: I had a lot of fun trying to chase you down.

P.S that T-bar is going to be mine! When it is broke in half I want you to sign one piece PRO and the other BUILT :devil:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

thx man,.... lol, I'll be up there to play again in a couple weeks! i'll bring extra t-plates! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Will the on-road layout be setup Saturday night after oval racing?


----------



## sportpak

I imagine we'll put it down Sunday before doors open.


----------



## Miller Time

Figures, an oval race they cancel Friday racing to set-up oval!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If it means I can get a few laps of practice in on Saturday, I'll help on Saturday night.


----------



## wallyworld

Miller Time said:


> Figures, an oval race they cancel Friday racing to set-up oval!


 There will be a warm - up race Friday for sundays big on - road race. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/December2008.pdf We are cancelling sunday oval practice so hopefully that'll be good enough for ya.


----------



## CClay1282

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If it means I can get a few laps of practice in on Saturday, I'll help on Saturday night.


Im with ya on that BS. I will help too.


----------



## Crptracer

CClay....You cant help if I dont take ya......I will help to....sat night or sunday morning


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Figures, an oval race they cancel Friday racing to set-up oval!


It's tough to turn away 50 entries these days. No one is going to get cheated out of anything. 


Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Ben dont mind Ken....His comments need not apply since he feels the need to race elsewhere......Canada......Comp is stiff at summit is that why your headin out of town lookin for the easy win....:devil:


----------



## Crptracer

Stings dont it.....


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

wow!! look at all the hate'n on the oval racers!!!! lol


----------



## Crptracer

I am a converted Oval racer....So no hate from me......Summit deserves all the support it can get.....not matter if its LTO or LT&RT...we all just want to race


----------



## Miller Time

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> wow!! look at all the hate'n on the oval racers!!!! lol


No Hate, All RC is good. I've done my share of left turns. 
But since you mentioned it, You should hear the recorded comment from Brian Deel referring to Oval Racers, ask him about it LOL


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Ben dont mind Ken....His comments need not apply since he feels the need to race elsewhere......Canada......Comp is stiff at summit is that why your headin out of town lookin for the easy win....:devil:


Not fear of any competition, but I've seen you drive and for the sake of by car I don't want it anywhere in the building.....JK wish I could manage to run VTA with you, who knows maybe I'll get a new T/C for X-mas.....but I'm not expecting it from Santa Grizzly.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wow, didn't realize you were getting such a good oval turn-out. What has the big class been on Saturday nights? I could always dust off my touring oval.


----------



## WINSEEKER

what is the ride height house rule out there for vta? 

bob


----------



## jason crist

better put some rubbers on it and a truck body 

yes that is one of the big classes

nashtruck


----------



## CClay1282

winseeker, i beleive VTA rules says 5mm.


----------



## sportpak

This sums up what 12th scale has come to. Cool.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachments/electric-road/395469d1228925136-bmis-db12r-pinion-rr.jpg

I'm up in the air for Friday. I'm working all day and have two finals next week. I may have to save it all for Sunday.

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

looks alot like my gear ratio from last friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## darnold

Hey guys, glad to see that you all are having fun in 12th!!! I get off for CHRISTmas vacation next Friday and was thinking about coming up on either that Sat., Mon. or Tues. just before CHRISTmas for some great practice with my 12th modified. How is the traction up there and when would be the best date to come practice? Also, are you guys still doing the Regional's? Thanks


----------



## Crptracer

Ken my drivin is much better.....I can make almost 2 full heats with the same body...


----------



## sheath

The region 5 on-road race is scheduled for Feb 20-22 at Summit Raceway. 
Saturdays are oval racing... practice from open until racing starts at 4 PM.
I'll leave Monday and Tuesday up to Dale (Wallyworld) to answer. Typically the oval is still down on Monday, but I don't know if that is set in stone.
Here is a link to our normal race calendar for December. There is info on upcoming races at the bottom of it also. Or check our website at www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Ken my drivin is much better.....I can make almost 2 full heats with the same body...


:woohoo::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> Stings dont it.....


Bring your wallet or something else will sting! 

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> Bring your wallet or something else will sting!
> 
> -Sean


Will you take a check..........


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Will you take a check..........


Drawn from the Bank of Mitch?


----------



## Crptracer

That was a call back from last year....Think about it youll get it


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Drawn from the Bank of Mitch?


No thats Greg....I am Steve.......


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> No thats Greg....I am Steve.......


Damn it! I better not get paid in lawn mower gas...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Damn it! I better not get paid in lawn mower gas...
> 
> -Sean


Bears get paid in picnic baskets


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Bears get paid in picnic baskets


Sooo, does that make you BooBoo?


----------



## Crptracer

Thats funny good call back Sean....lawn mower gas......How come your not going with BooBoo to canada.....OOOHHHH I know cause the ranger wont like it...


----------



## Crptracer

where is my gas


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> View attachment 71348
> where is my gas


Cuz' I'm smarter than the average Grizzly... Gotta work this weekend. No Summit, no Fastcats, do not pass go, but I will be stopping by Summit to collect...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Are you suggesting that I wasnt going to pay you??? Thats messed up sean...


----------



## darnold

sheath said:


> The region 5 on-road race is scheduled for Feb 20-22 at Summit Raceway.
> Saturdays are oval racing... practice from open until racing starts at 4 PM.
> I'll leave Monday and Tuesday up to Dale (Wallyworld) to answer. Typically the oval is still down on Monday, but I don't know if that is set in stone.
> Here is a link to our normal race calendar for December. There is info on upcoming races at the bottom of it also. Or check our website at www.summitrcraceway.com


Thanks for the info. It looks like I may need to come up there next Thursday for some practice because the day after CHRISTmas is probably a no-go. Does anyone know how late will it be open?


----------



## sheath

darnold said:


> Thanks for the info. It looks like I may need to come up there next Thursday for some practice because the day after CHRISTmas is probably a no-go. Does anyone know how late will it be open?


Open from noon to 9 PM... both the track and Nick's Hobby Shop


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> Thats messed up sean...


It's simply amazing how many times and how many different ways I've heard those 3-4 words together in sentences in my life.... "That Sean is messed up!" "Sean messed up." "Sean's messed up!" "Sean messed that up." "That's messed up, Sean." "That messed Sean up!" "Mess that up, Sean." Geez, you give a brother a complex...


-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Sorry...Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Sorry...Sean


It's amazing how many times I've heard that...."sorry...it was Sean", "Feel sorry for Sean", "Sorry Sean is running", "Sean is sorry", "that sorry squirrel is eyeing Sean", "sorry Sean but I WAS driving".


----------



## darnold

sheath said:


> Open from noon to 9 PM... both the track and Nick's Hobby Shop


Thanks Sheath, it looks like I will make it up there next Thurs. Do you think the traction will be good and will you be able to come out and run?


----------



## wallyworld

It will be the same layout that we run this sunday so traction should be pretty good.


----------



## dragrace

Any chance on getting a layout for the race this sunday that has a typical long straight with a sweeper.


----------



## sportpak

dragrace said:


> Any chance on getting a layout for the race this sunday that has a typical long straight with a sweeper.


Something like that has already been put down dude. I think most people will like it. It's a little more VTA friendly then usual, but the little cars should have a good time too. 


Jak43 has a PM...


Ben


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time today. B-Q and B main win ain't bad I guess. 

Extra thanks to Dale for hosting the show, John and Scott for making everything work, and double-dog thanks to all the cool guys that traveled in to run with us. 

Thanks to Sean for giving me a great price on some tires. Hopefully, one of these days I'll get to run with ya. DB12Rr is kicking some serious ass lately. This week it's lipo powered.

I was sad that I had the only crawler there today. It ran ran pretty good, I'd like to see some semi-organized crawling after the first of the year.

Ben


----------



## sheath

The results for the day are up on the results page of the summitrcraceway.com website, or you can just click below...
http://summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 12-14-2008.htm

Had a good time today and hopefully will have the VTA car in shape to run next time.


----------



## WINSEEKER

thank you guys at summit for a great run race. .and hospitality!! i didnt do good at all!!!! but i sure did have a lot of fun. . and surely will be back!!!!. and man!!!!!!! it took two hours for me to drive home, and the race result were already posted when i got home.!!!!!! man it dont get any better then that!!! 

bob yelle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

3 heats, 1 main, racing starting promptly at noon and was done shortly after 5pm. Summit knows how to run a good show!! 

The track layout was very good and fun to race. Thanks!!


----------



## Crptracer

As always another fantastic show put on by Summit raceway....I had a blast and blasted off the track....Thanks again to all you guys for making us all feel welcome and cant wait to do it again....


----------



## rjvk

Thanks to Dale and the rest of the guys at Summit. This was an excellent event. Hope to see some of you guys in Madison WI and for the series finale (should be a good one) north of Chicago.

Rob King


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

congrats on the 1/12th win Brad!!! looks like ur getn that asc car figured out!!! see ya guys this friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> congrats on the 1/12th win Brad!!! looks like ur getn that asc car figured out!!! see ya guys this friday! :thumbsup:


are you guys getting much of a turn out on vta on friday night?:


----------



## wallyworld

WINSEEKER said:


> are you guys getting much of a turn out on vta on friday night?:


 Yes we are Bob. Let me know when you're coming and I'll have the Ol' Stang ready for ya.


----------



## nutz4rc

It's a Mustang, what can it do (LOL)?


----------



## wallyworld

nutz4rc said:


> It's a Mustang, what can it do (LOL)?


----------



## jason crist

i know what it can do....

move over and let me bye


----------



## Scott04C5

Jason,
My Corvette will never move over for a Mustang. LOL


----------



## j21moss

Scott04C5 said:


> Jason,
> My Corvette will never move over for a Mustang. LOL


Better think again!!!!!

I work on them Rice Crispie Cars... If only you knew how they were made!!!!

Snap..Crackle..Pop.........tisk..tisk... LOL


----------



## jason crist

j21moss said:


> Better think again!!!!!
> 
> I work on them Rice Crispie Cars... If only you knew how they were made!!!!
> 
> Snap..Crackle..Pop.........tisk..tisk... LOL


were not talking about your 
R/C cars 
moss........


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

how many 1/12ths plan on racing this friday??????????


----------



## sportpak

+1 if I can run it on lipo.


----------



## jason crist

Okay racers we are checking with the Moose right now to see about a Wed. New Years Eve Practice. Racers give me some ideas on what times you would like to practice. We will not stay open all day. Maybe a noon to 5 practice or a 4 to 8 practice.
Also have the wood for the on road racing. Wes and I are getting together tomorrow and doing some cutting.
See You Saturday and New Years 

Butch

this message was from Butch at New Castle 
__________________________________________________ _________________

doors open at 8am and racing at 12 noon

classes for new years day race :
onroad:
VTA
12th scale stock
mini coopers
any 3 make a class

oval:
4 cell 17.5 run together 4 cell stock
4 cell 13.5 run together 21.5 lipo
10.5 lipo run together 10.5 4 cell
slidders
legends (new castle rules)
legends (slots rules)
any 3 make a class


the new years day race is a money race 
paid back based on the entry"s in that class.



anybody for some 
on road this saturday ?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

sportpak said:


> +1 if I can run it on lipo.


I hear lipo/13.5 & NiMh/17.5 are close. Shud be able to run em together.


----------



## sportpak

"Shud" if the hotdogs don't get tooo pissed about some no-name running 3 laps off the pace with them. :woohoo:


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> +1 if I can run it on lipo.


delete....


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> delete....


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I dont care who runs what i just need practice! :thumbsup: i'll have a touring car together in the next week or two as well if anyone wants to run some 13.5 foams.


----------



## Miller Time

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> I dont care who runs what i just need practice! :thumbsup: i'll have a touring car together in the next week or two as well if anyone wants to run some 13.5 foams.


Good luck, I tried for nearly a year to get enough to run a class of Foam tire, finally sold the car.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

honestly i dont care if peeps run or not.. i just need to get some prac for some upcoming races i wanna run!. I'll prac by myself! lol


----------



## darnold

Looking forward to coming up there to practice my 12th mod! I was planning on coming tomorrow but the incoming snow storm is going to have me come the next day (this Friday). I really want to run on the smaller, tighter track and having from noon- 7pm of open practice looks great! If anyone is interested in throwing a mod in their car and running with me Friday night I will stay and club race also. Although I don't own a 13.5 or 17.5 I do have a 5.5 and a couple of 4.5's that people could use if they would like to give them a try.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I have extra 17.5's if your interested in run'n the club race!:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Traction should be pretty decent, or at least come up quickly this Friday. Ken and/or Phil aren't scared to pull the big trigger.


----------



## Hustler

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> honestly i dont care... I'll prac by myself! lol


... makes me regret shaking your hand when we met Frank? 

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> ... makes me regret shaking your hand when we met Frank?
> 
> -Sean


But you shake hands with Ken????


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Good luck, I tried for nearly a year to get enough to run a class of Foam tire, finally sold the car.


You didnt try that hard.......I cant believe they let you back over the border....


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Hustler said:


> ... makes me regret shaking your hand when we met Frank?
> 
> -Sean


whats that supposed to mean? Do i know you?


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> ... makes me regret shaking your hand when we met Frank?
> 
> -Sean



Like you don't have "high speed internet"....:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Like you don't have "high speed internet"....:thumbsup:





Crptracer said:


> But you shake hands with Ken????


I' don't have High speed Internet. 




"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> whats that supposed to mean? Do i know you?


Probably not, count you blessings, if Brad can't get your T-bar, Hustler can definitely tweak the chassis, just ask Brad :freak:



Crptracer said:


> You didnt try that hard.......I cant believe they let you back over the border....


Who said they did, has any unlucky person actually seen me this week:woohoo:


----------



## B-rad

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> whats that supposed to mean? Do i know you?



Unfortantly yes you have had the privilage of meeting Sean, he showed up at Trion like a half hour late.


It's best to just ignore him :wave:


----------



## yokman

Its a FUNNY Frank.Sean is our "kinda guy" just in onroad form.he likes the beer and (.)(.)'s just as much as we do!!!Frank Ulbrick onroad racer huh?interesting.


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> It's best to just ignore him :wave:


Yes, because we see how well it's worked for Brad so far...




Crptracer said:


> But you shake hands with Ken????


Good point Steve. I withdraw my previous statement Frank, but "prac'ing by yourself" leaves a lot of room for interpretation, which is bad in this group...

Thanks for the oval to onroad translation Yok...

-Sean


----------



## fergie

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> how many 1/12ths plan on racing this friday??????????


I plan on being there and so is:
Phil Z.
Phil Z.
Phil Z.
(see Phil's last post,) you'll understand!!

What about Sean and Ken???


----------



## Miller Time

Sean has duty this weekend, 
Friday's is tough for me to get there at a reasonable time, I'm doubtful.


----------



## darnold

The weather advisory for your area is telling me that I shouldn't come but I'm thinking about trying anyway. Anyone know what the roads are like? I would be coming from 80 to 65 to 30? I REALLY want to come over tomorrow, what do you guys think?


----------



## sportpak

Honestly, by the afternoon, it should be fairly safe. Do what you feel is right, but I think it might warm up and actually rain today.

Either way, stay safe and maybe we see you. I plan to make it.

Ben


----------



## hacker3

Well I am at the hobby shop\track, and we have no power. I can't even answer the phones... No idea when it will be restored

Not my call on tonights racing 

-Tracey


----------



## hacker3

Ok this offical Friday night onroad racing it canceled due to power outage.. 

Nicks hobby shop and raceway closed. we will try again tomrrow

-Tracey


----------



## jak43

We had no power for 5 hours this morning. Still most of the stop lights are out and there are plenty of trees down too on the Northeast side.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Brad, if ya see this give me a call! im think'n about go'n to cincy tomorrow,, 260-348-4055


----------



## jak43

At 2:00 Summit still had no power. The road course will be left setup all this week. It is the setup we ran for the VTA race.

John


----------



## hacker3

I just checked and as of 7:00pm the track has power. Nick's Hobby Shop will be open Sunday 10am untill 6pm. 


-Tracey


----------



## darnold

hacker3 said:


> I just checked and as of 7:00pm the track has power. Nick's Hobby Shop will be open Sunday 10am untill 6pm.
> 
> 
> -Tracey


So does that mean that I could come back and practice on Tuesday with my 12th mod on the road course? If so what time will you be open and close?
Thanks. -Dave Arnold


----------



## wallyworld

darnold said:


> So does that mean that I could come back and practice on Tuesday with my 12th mod on the road course? If so what time will you be open and close?
> Thanks. -Dave Arnold


 Hi Dave. Track will be closed tues, weds, and thurs for christmas. This sun, mon, and fri on-road practice. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/December2008.pdf Also we will be racing friday so you can meet some of the guys and as they are very helpful on car set-ups. See ya.


----------



## darnold

I'm looking to make it over on Friday but we will have to see as we have family staying at our house for a few days. It looks like you will be open at noon which will certainly help for getting to bed late after the big CHRISTmas dinner!


----------



## Crptracer

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS


Hey man, go to hell why don't you.:dude:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS


Bah, Hum, Bug


----------



## B-rad

Merry Christmas! 

I have had enough of family I am ready for Friday's race :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I'm 98% sure that I'm there. Since missing last week, I'm totally ready to run.

Ben


----------



## darnold

I'm about to leave to come over also. How is the power at the track, is it on?


----------



## sportpak

Everything should be OK. I'll be there 3-4pm.

Ben


----------



## hacker3

First let me say I had a good time racing with all of you last night it was fun to get back at it, its been too long. I see now that all of you have improved and that makes it fun. Ben, Leah and Scott it was fun racing with you and I am looking forward to doing it again.

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak

It was awesome running with you Tracey. I know you'll be back up to speed before too long.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

January calender is posted now. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/January2009.pdf


----------



## tdeal823

any indoor offroad around?
I will be in fishers indiana (just north of indy) from this Tues-Friday.
Thanks Tony


----------



## Guest

tdeal823 said:


> any indoor offroad around?
> I will be in fishers indiana (just north of indy) from this Tues-Friday.
> Thanks Tony


http://www.hcrcracing.com/


----------



## sportpak

Seth has a PM....


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Seth has a PM....


Seth....Seth who?

Used to be a guy rockcrawling named Seth, he lost the point season by 1 point. :wave:


----------



## airborn

Miller Time said:


> Seth....Seth who?
> 
> Used to be a guy rockcrawling named Seth, he lost the point season by 1 point. :wave:


Oh Miller. You do know how to talk to me.


----------



## Miller Time

Good to see your still alive an kickin'


----------



## sportpak

My New Years resolution was to get rid of the 10lbs I picked up this year. Then I stumbled into this and I think I'm in love...

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/

Drive safe everyone. 

Ben


----------



## hacker3

Happy New Year

mmmmmmBacccooonnn!

-Tracey


----------



## Stateline R/C

went by the track lookin for ya today tracey i thought they would be running the day after new years road course race?


----------



## sportpak

Anyone up for some crawler tnt later?


----------



## hacker3

Sorry Kevin had the day off I'll be there around 12 noon today...

-Tracey


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Anyone up for some crawler tnt later?


Seth, how about it....



...I'll spot you a point


----------



## sportpak

Here is a great choice for you VTA racers. Brand new speedo and top of the line Pro SS motor for $150. We could have used these 6 months ago.

http://teamnovak.com/products/brushless/havoc_spec/index.html

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Good luck to all the guys going to the King of the Road race tomorrow. 

I got $5 on Leah. Those Zimmermans are known and convicted sand baggers.

Ben


----------



## 2056dennis

*summit*

does anybody have a run down on the brl race at summitraceway


----------



## sheath

Here are the results from the BRL race. They are also on the results page of the website at www.summitrcraceway.com. Pictures from the weekend will be up in a day or two.


----------



## darnold

Just curious guys. On Monday the 19th could someone come up and practice on the track even though later that evening you are going to race slot cars?


----------



## hacker3

monday night the track is open for practice although the track is set up for OVAL not Onroad...

-Tracey


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I heard a rumor that you guys are going to have the Region 5 on-road race again this year......???


----------



## FASTPZ

yes that is right murdog, February 20-22 at summit raceway, it was here last year as well. top notch permanent facility with some of the best racers around. look forward to ripping it up some more this year:thumbsup:


----------



## darnold

hacker3 said:


> monday night the track is open for practice although the track is set up for OVAL not Onroad...
> 
> -Tracey


Hmmmm, would you guys be open to me setting the track to the on-road layout for you that Monday? :thumbsup:


----------



## hacker3

hmm! call friday night 6/7pm talk to owner, call track # 260-471-2722 talk to Dale he is the only one that can say yes/no to that. personaly I don't mind but it's not my place to say 

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

darnold said:


> Hmmmm, would you guys be open to me setting the track to the on-road layout for you that Monday? :thumbsup:


 Hi David. Actually you can come and set up the on - road every monday if you like.  Just kidding. I will be there to help you set it up on monday if you can make it. See ya.


----------



## darnold

Cool! I plan to be there, I just have to get my course work done on Sunday for that day. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## sportpak

Had a lot of fun Friday. Car was a lot better. It was fun racing Leah and Tracey all night. With Leah getting fast and Tracey getting faster each time out, I need to get a move on. This next week should very exciting. I'm still just a hair faster then a 6th grader.

It was awesome to see Sean out with us. Maybe next time I'll get a qualifier with him. 

ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> It was awesome to see Sean out with us. Maybe next time I'll get a qualifier with him.


You should really value your equipment more than that:freak:


----------



## CClay1282

Lots of TC3 stuff for sale!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=241234


----------



## FASTPZ

Roll Call For This Friday Onroad, Now That I Got The Game Back On Who Is Up For The Challenge. Lets Go!!!


----------



## Miller Time

i'm running Friday...Saturday...and Sunday


----------



## sportpak

I shouldn't have too much trouble being there.


----------



## wallyworld

Track is ready and I'll be there friday. :dude: Also there will be a discussion on the ROAR Region 5 race coming up.


----------



## darnold

sportpak said:


> I shouldn't have too much trouble being there.


Going to make it Monday?


----------



## mrbighead

wallyworld said:


> Track is ready and I'll be there friday. :dude: Also there will be a discussion on the ROAR Region 5 race coming up.


Hi Wally, Willie from Mi,when will the entry form be ready? Need a list of what classes that will be ran for the Roar Region 5 race. Went last year was fun just less than a month away.


----------



## wallyworld

mrbighead said:


> Hi Wally, Willie from Mi,when will the entry form be ready? Need a list of what classes that will be ran for the Roar Region 5 race. Went last year was fun just less than a month away.


 Should be up by this weekend. Thanks for asking. We will do our best put on a good event.


----------



## sheath

*ROAR Region 5 Carpet On-Road Championships​*February 20-22, 2009 at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN​Click HERE for the race flyer. Minor changes may be made to the flyer in the next couple of days when new information comes in, but the main information is here for you. Pass the word and tell your friends.


----------



## jak43

Fun night of racing last night. That VTA main was great. When you can have 4 cars on the lead lap separated by only 4 seconds that is real racing. Glad to see Scott running good in VTA.


----------



## wallyworld

jak43 said:


> Fun night of racing last night. That VTA main was great. When you can have 4 cars on the lead lap separated by only 4 seconds that is real racing. Glad to see Scott running good in VTA.


 I agree. The VTA racing was great all night long. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

darnold said:


> Going to make it Monday?


I'll have to miss it. I could really use the practice, but work is crazy and school papers are starting to be assigned.

Ben


----------



## darnold

Sportpak- I feel your pain. I have to finish some reading and a paper today so that I am free tomorrow. If you get a chance to come by tomorrow please do as I would like to show you that modification to the Ackerman and steering throw that was done on the CRC front end. I should be at the track when it opens so I am really stoked about tomorrow.:hat:


----------



## sportpak

I'm picking a Arizona/Baltimore Super Bowl. It's in stone.....


John has a pm...


----------



## Crptracer

The ROAR race will it be Practice friday...3 quals on saturday and 4th qual and main on sunday...


----------



## darnold

sportpak said:


> I'm picking a Arizona/Baltimore Super Bowl. It's in stone.....
> 
> 
> John has a pm...


Well not quite, but good job on picking Arizona.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## FASTPZ

:thumbsup:roll call for this friday who wants to race. weather is supposed to be alot warmer, might have to get my speedo back out, leah and i will be there foor suur, race on, see ya there:wave::woohoo:


----------



## sportpak

I'll have to be there in spirit. I'm going out "date night" style to celebrate my anniversary. I'll be there Saturday to crawl though. New chassis and wheel updates to test out.

Single cell lipo is ROAR approved. Ball seems to be rolling in a positive direction. I got my booster circuit to try and a lipo receiver pack ordered. Next Friday should be interesting.

I also sold my old Orion lipos and ordered a fresh SMC 5000. What batteries can you sell that are 2 years old and has 75+ cycles on them and still get 60% of the original price?

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Single cell lipo is ROAR approved. Ball seems to be rolling in a positive direction. I got my booster circuit to try and a lipo receiver pack ordered.
> Ben


ROAR approved but for what, no legal class except outlaw tracks trying to mix. With out defining a class for it, it seems to be a DUMB ASS attack on ROAR's part and great politics by SMC.

I might be there Friday, but I won't run 1/12th.:freak:


----------



## rockin_bob13

It gives the guy who wants to save money a logical alternative to the dreaded single cell battery(4600's). I got a guy down here testing with 'em, added a couple teeth and the speed is SUPER close. Remember with lipo, you only need one. I don't run or care anything about what roar does.


----------



## wallyworld

rockin_bob13 said:


> It gives the guy who wants to save money a logical alternative to the dreaded single cell battery(4600's). I got a guy down here testing with 'em, added a couple teeth and the speed is SUPER close. Remember with lipo, you only need one. I don't run or care anything about what roar does.


 Logical! Save money! Some guys just don't like that kind of talk around here partner. :dude:


----------



## sportpak

They make perfect sense for the club racer not excited about spending a small fortune on SHIT batteries. The round cells penalize the people not willing to spend whatever it takes. I club race, therefore I'll be excited about running it. 

I bet next year there is a class. I also assume there will be more then one battery to choose from.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> They make perfect sense for the club racer...
> I bet next year there is a class. I also assume there will be more then one battery to choose from.Ben


Not much argument with the first statement....especially if the last two hold true.


----------



## FASTPZ

I can't wait to go lipo 1 cell for 1/12 scale. I think it will definately have a class or switch for next year. If nothing else I will have Lipo underware for next year!!!


----------



## wallyworld

FASTPZ said:


> If nothing else I will have Lipo underware for next year!!!


 Dang! I was hoping he wouldn't go there!


----------



## sportpak

How'd it go last night guys?


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> How'd it go last night guys?


Top secret...you had to be there. 

Sean and I ran rubber tire touring car


----------



## sportpak

I bet you guys made that look good.


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Sean and I ran rubber tire touring car


wtf?? you said you wouldn't tell!??!!! At least I was driving...

The LiPo/21.5 deal is BS compared to 4 cell stock. I was losing 8-10 lengths on the straight every lap. Atleast the XXX-S loaner is up and running. Now it's time to get serious like John did...:thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Bring big boy!

You were losing the lengths because you probably had a cell go bad. I understand the "moral high ground" issue, but you need to get with the movement man.

Don't piss John off, I think he's joy riding around. He gets mad and we're all 3 laps off.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Bring big boy!
> 
> Don't piss John off, I think he's joy riding around. He gets mad and we're all 3 laps off.
> 
> Ben


John...I'm going build a VTA for Leah....then teacher will learn from the 6th grader.:woohoo:


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Bring big boy!
> 
> You were losing the lengths because you probably had a cell go bad. I understand the "moral high ground" issue, but you need to get with the movement man.
> 
> Don't piss John off, I think he's joy riding around. He gets mad and we're all 3 laps off.
> 
> Ben


I guess it's time to get the VTA out!


----------



## Crptracer

B-rad said:


> I guess it's time to get the VTA out!


Why did you ever put it up......


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I guess it's time to get the VTA out!


I guess the "Tamiya Mafia" will be in full force.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I guess the "Tamiya Mafia" will be in full force.


Wouldn't it be the Tamiya Yakuza then?


-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Wouldn't it be the Tamiya Yakuza then?
> 
> 
> -Sean


Team Tamiya Triad


----------



## Crptracer

Ken run the Xray T2 steering knuckles that will take care of your rub....It worked for the MITCH


----------



## sportpak

Vta car looks good for tonight. 12 should be decent too. Not running onroad last week has me dying to run it all.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Great time guys. VTa needs work still. I'm faster then Ken.

A little birdie told me that an ex-champion might be rising from the ashes of Speed GT and planning on having a go at VTA. Let's all make sure we give him a fender next week.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I'll get you next time, you just keep checking that rearview and keep the bondo handy, those fenders may need it.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I'm faster then Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben


....Yeah.....Good job....Did you slay Yogi and BooBoo or just BooBoo....We are gonna have to start calling you "The Ranger".....:wave:


----------



## airborn

this will be my attempt at VTA. Using a car built from spare parts and sub-C batterys. I also mounted the body to far forward and had to cut a lot out of the rear wheel wells. I am stoked about next Friday!:thumbsup:

seth"the rubber"barrand


----------



## sportpak

Looks awesome man! It'll be great having you back.

Let me know if you need any setup suggestions.:hat:

Ben


----------



## B-rad

Seth, glad to see your running road course again :thumbsup:

Looks like Frank finally won the Snowbirds!

Main Details Pro Modified A Main 
Car No. Position Name Laps Time
Frank Ulbrik 69 4:02.10
Andy McClellan 69 4:03.33
Josh Cyrul 68 4:01.44
Pete D'Agnolo 68 4:01.59
Frank Calandra 66 4:00.53
Greg Honeycutt 65 4:00.30
BUMP MOD 54 3:27.15
Adam Liehr 38 2:14.98
Sean Cochran 16 0:59.81
Monti Panzica 2 0:06.62

congrats!!!:woohoo:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

thx Brad!.. Both my cars were awesome all week!,, I had horrible luck all week tho!.. My 17.5 car was stout but kept have'n issues with burn'n up motors & in the main my pod scre came loose & didnt finish the race. I'll be get'n my onroad program all ready to come play soon!!.. see ya this week! :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier

*Regionals*

regionals...since there is no 13.5/lipo 12th class, can it be ran as an "exhibition" type class? (I'm sure no chance in running /w/17.5..guessing)

There are a couple of us that are wanting to come down. One will not buy new nimh's... I..well, I prefer not, but will have I have too. Just wondering if there is any plan on runing it.

Seeya soon.
Aaron


----------



## Crptracer

:devil:....face It Lipo Is The Way Of The Future.....:devil:.......Embrace it..


----------



## sportpak

Being a ROAR event, I would say that would not be legal. Sorry dudes. The round cells win this one.


Any normal race day and it's a thumbs up. I like you guys' style though. Let's keep our fingers crossed for next year.

Ben


----------



## acyrier

Is there any interest in running it as an exhibition class? (13.5/3.6v lipo)


----------



## Miller Time

acyrier said:


> Is there any interest in running it as an exhibition class? (13.5/3.6v lipo)


Exhibition class can be held on the Dirt/Snow oval :wave: 

You guys just don't give up 

If it does get run as an exhibition class it should be a 17.5....the targeted audience I would think, and then it could be directly compared to the lap times of that class


----------



## hacker3

Frank You have PM...

-Tracey


----------



## airborn

I really like the idea of VTA. The slower setups and all, but there is just one thing missing. Change the name to LeMans use the same chassis and motor setup's and put one of these on it. Now I would have came out 2years ago for that! I mean its the same racing just with way cooler bodys!!! 

seth


----------



## sportpak

Dude, that might be the next big thing. Give VTA another year to mature, then trump it with LeMans. People will be ready for something new.

We could do it on a Pro10 chassis, single cell lipo, 17.5....... Whatever excludes Ken..:hat:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Xray has a new Pro-10 due to debut soon, I'll be ready 


On second thought after seeing the spy shot I may skip it


----------



## sportpak

I was crushed. That Xray Pro10 looks pretty homely. It might be fast, but man, they didn't flash anything up. Hopefully the price is reasonable.

Ben


----------



## jak43

Totally agree with Ben. Pro-10 with spec tires, lipo and brushless motors is the perfect class to run the bodies that we used to run in Speed GT. VTA is a good thing and lets try to keep it going and growing following the rules set by the USVTA.


----------



## airborn

jak43 said:


> Totally agree with Ben. Pro-10 with spec tires, lipo and brushless motors is the perfect class to run the bodies that we used to run in Speed GT. VTA is a good thing and lets try to keep it going and growing following the rules set by the USVTA.


I agree John, I was just wishing on a star. Those VTA bodys are retro and all but nothing compares to a C6R corvette.

seth


----------



## B-rad

jak43 said:


> Totally agree with Ben. Pro-10 with spec tires, lipo and brushless motors is the perfect class to run the bodies that we used to run in Speed GT. VTA is a good thing and lets try to keep it going and growing following the rules set by the USVTA.


I would recommend Associateds 10R5 

Pro-10 with lipo Batt and 10.5 motor?


----------



## Miller Time

B-rad said:


> I would recommend Associateds 10R5
> 
> Pro-10 with lipo Batt and 10.5 motor?


Will the R5 handle 2s lipo?

I tried a gen10x with a 2s lipo/27t brushed Sunday and it was ballistic, easily faster than a 10.5 T/C. I think a 13.5 Li-po would be perfect with 8 minute races


----------



## sportpak

Will the 10R take a full size lipo? Or are you referring to single cell? The problem is that not all the current cars will take a full size battery. I bet 17.5 would be plenty fast on 7.4 volts.

ben


----------



## B-rad

I was thinking single cell lipo since most cars are setup for 4 cell NIMH's. I'm not concerned with the voltage of a single cell batt as long as there are lower turn brushless motors to make up for the lose of "power" of the battery. 

As a side note if all goes as planed I will be racing friday, I really don't care which class.


----------



## sportpak

That's what John and I talked about. Not every car takes a 2 cell lipo, so hopefully we could agree on the 1 cell.

Hope you can make it tomorrow.

ben


----------



## airborn

The 1c lipo for VTA sounds good as well, Just change motor and FDR for it. I would love that, then I could use a lipo in my JRX-S cars.

seth


----------



## sportpak

Dude, you haven't even run the car yet and your already treading on thin ice.:thumbsup: I like the way you think though.


----------



## airborn

I spent a few hours running it today. I had a good time. Hey what spurs do you have for the original losi style adapter JRXS or R

seth


----------



## sportpak

I don't have any losi style spurs. i have a selection of 120's for the prs adapter. i have huge pinions too.

ben


----------



## wallyworld

B-rad said:


> I was thinking single cell lipo since most cars are setup for 4 cell NIMH's. I'm not concerned with the voltage of a single cell batt as long as there are lower turn brushless motors to make up for the lose of "power" of the battery.


 I agree with the 1 cell Lipos since most of these cars won't except 2Cs.


----------



## Denney

Looking to come down for the Div 5 race...what are most guys using for traction compound?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Miller Time

paragon


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> paragon


Your supposed to put that on your tires......Always gives me a stomach ache:drunk:.......Will there be any traction spray layed down this year....I love that stuff...:dude:


----------



## airborn

had a great time racing with you guys tonight!

seth


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the great turnout tonight everyone and the competition for 1/12th and VTA is getting tougher all the time.


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time last night. The better the car gets, the more I want to overdrive it. Easily the fastest car, but second is all I could get. I need to de-tune the speedo to smooth it out. 

Seth learned that slow is fast last night, it helps when you have a goon mugging for you too.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I have huge pinions too.
> 
> ben


Braggart


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Braggart


Don't hate.


----------



## darnold

sportpak said:


> Had a great time last night. The better the car gets, the more I want to overdrive it. Easily the fastest car, but second is all I could get. I need to de-tune the speedo to smooth it out.
> 
> Seth learned that slow is fast last night, it helps when you have a goon mugging for you too.:thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


I'm glad to hear that the BMI car is getting dialed in. 
Does anyone know if I can phone my Regional entry in (12th mod and MAYBE TC Mod)? Thanks.


----------



## Miller Time

darnold said:


> I'm glad to hear that the BMI car is getting dialed in.
> Does anyone know if I can phone my Regional entry in (12th mod and MAYBE TC Mod)? Thanks.


He's talking about the VTA.
I'm sure you can phone Dale the entry....

just fax him the cash


----------



## darnold

Miller Time said:


> He's talking about the VTA.
> I'm sure you can phone Dale the entry....
> 
> just fax him the cash


 I was actually thinking of giving him my credit card info over the phone as I've done a few times with other races in the past but I kind of like your idea; I cold photocopy a twenty spot and then fax it over to show him I'm good for it.:woohoo: :wave:


----------



## sportpak

I'll be running a tad late Friday. Save me a seat.

John has a PM...

Ben


----------



## FASTPZ

:thumbsup:zimmermans and fergusons will be there on friday in fuul force! do we need to file a M.I.A. REPORT FOR THE MERGY :wave:


----------



## airborn

Hear is my Lipo edition JRX-s. Maybe I will develop it further and sell it.


----------



## Miller Time

I'd show you how well the Lipo fits in the Xray '009......but that would just make you mad.


----------



## sportpak

Looks good Seth. Just be careful taking a hit on the side and busting those barrel connectors. Larry busted a Trackpower battery a few weeks ago like that. Bring it tonight...

Ben


----------



## jak43

Lipo looks good Seth. You might want to put a nerf wing from an oval car by the connectors. If you want one I can see what I have in my box of junk.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I'd show you how well the Lipo fits in the Xray '009......but that would just make you mad.


.......Are you actually running a lipo ken....has hell frozen over and are pigs flying......WOW welcome to 2009......


----------



## sportpak

Don't make too big a deal out of it. He'll get embarrassed.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good use of "thinking outside the box" on the JRX-S.

For the lipo mounted on its side, I'd suggest soldering the wire to the bullet connector in an "L" configuration so that it lays flatter.

You could also use a lipo battery that has the leads hard wired into the battery. Some of these batteries have the wires coming out of the side which would work well for your application because the side is actually your top. Here is an example of an SMC lipo on TowerHobbies that would work - (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXULS3&P=ML).


----------



## sportpak

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Good use of "thinking outside the box" on the JRX-S.
> 
> For the lipo mounted on its side, I'd suggest soldering the wire to the bullet connector in an "L" configuration so that it lays flatter.


Awesome idea! Having them "L" ed will make them much more resilient to battery damage as a result of side impacts. I plan to give you plenty of door tonight to test that theory.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Ben do you ever read or reply to your PM's?


----------



## sportpak

Sorry bro, back at you....

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time last night guys. VTA car was pretty fast to finish second. I drove a little tight and tried throwing a door when I should have just rode around picked a better place. Patience is scarce when Brad is glued to your bumper for 6 minutes and traffic is crazier than usual. Good learning experience either way.

The old Losi is tired of finishing second.

Ben


----------



## jak43

For the Roar region 5 race, we won't be running a single cell lipo 1/12 class. Just not enough interest. Had to dust of the Nimhs last night and run them to get ready for the race.

John


----------



## daver

What's the difference between stock 1/12 & superstock 1/12?


----------



## Miller Time

Stock is 27 brushed or 17.5

Super Stock is 13.5 only


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Stock is 27 brushed or 17.5
> 
> Super Stock is 13.5 only




27 brushed???? what is there an antique class for 1/12th next you'll tell me they run Nimh and not lipo......Antique or caveman class.....now does that take the place of sportsman......


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

whats quicker 17.5 or 27t brushed?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Wallyworld, did you get my pm?


----------



## nutz4rc

Bob,

Sometimes Dale isn't quick on PMs or e-mails. I have his number if you need it, call me. You have mine at store (I think).


----------



## rockin_bob13

Any estimated turnout for vta?


----------



## sportpak

rockin_bob13 said:


> Any estimated turnout for vta?


+1:hat:


----------



## Crptracer

3 Illinois
4 to 6 from Indy
4 to 5 @summit

Vta looks to be fun


----------



## sportpak

I've been running it exclusively, so I should be faster now then I have been in the last 6 months. We'll see if I can respond to the traction quickly enough to stay competitive.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Sportpak did you get my PM


----------



## sportpak

Which one? It's all cool man, I'm ready to race.


----------



## Crptracer

ok man...


----------



## airborn

Crptracer said:


> 3 Illinois
> 4 to 6 from Indy
> 4 to 5 @summit
> 
> Vta looks to be fun


I bet there will be more from summit.

My son and I will be running VTA

seth


----------



## sportpak

There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## wallyworld

rockin_bob13 said:


> Wallyworld, did you get my pm?


 Yes. It's taken care of Bob. Sorry, my answer must not have not been sent.


----------



## wallyworld

airborn said:


> I bet there will be more from summit.
> 
> My son and I will be running VTA
> 
> seth


 There should be 10 plus VTA's from Summit.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

So, unofficially the VTA count is....

10+...Ft. Wayne Racers
6+...Indianapolis Racers
3+...Illinois Racers
??...Mishawaka Racers
??...Other
----------
Looks like there should be at least 15 VTA racers, but likely we could see 20+. Any idea on how many cars you plan to put in a heat?


----------



## sportpak

I think 7 or 8 is the goal.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

I think Tracie may want to sign up for Rubber Tire VTA


----------



## Crptracer

looks like 7 allready for rubba/13.5 from whats on the ROAR regional thread..Loooks like will get a good turnout for ya Dale...If ya need any help friday morning I should be there before the doors open depending on road conditions as it is a ice skating rink on 465 s and on 69...


----------



## jak43

With VTA we are looking at 6 to 8 in qualifiers depending on how many entries we get. Same for the other classes too.

John


----------



## Crptracer

.......Awesome show guys as always and had a blast you can always count on us to come up and give ya some #'s wish we could have got more for ya.....Anything else in store for the season....


Thanks for the fun time

Steve


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good layout, well run show, lots of fun!! Two thumbs up.

Thanks and can't wait for the next big race at Summit.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

anyone plan'n on run'n 1/12th this friday?


----------



## fergie

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> anyone plan'n on run'n 1/12th this friday?



Cory & I will most likely be there. I'm sure Zimmerman will, too.

What about you, Brad?


----------



## Miller Time

fergie said:


> Cory & I will most likely be there. I'm sure Zimmerman will, too.
> 
> What about you, Brad?


Zimmermans will be at the Home and Garden Show.
I'm a maybe?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Brad sounded like he's in when i talked to him earlier today. most likely i'll be there.


----------



## B-rad

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Brad sounded like he's in when i talked to him earlier today. most likely i'll be there.


I'll be there, I was planning VTA but I can run 1/12th I need to get some Rear tires.

I would like to run 13.5 1/12 anyone else interested?


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there for VTA. I'm still unsure what I want to do with 1/12.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

I dont want to start a fire....But whats on the agenda for classes next year and are you guys gonna stick w/Friday's? Yes I know its early but alot of guys from Indy have enjoyed racing at Summit and would like to race up there some more but the issuie is were on the same night...We will continue to run all thru the summer as we did last year and we keep growing which is awesome, I would like to see the same thing happen for you guys. Also I did not get a chance to talk to Dale but I was wandering if you guys wanted to run a once a month summer series between the 2 tracks and in the winter add Mishiwaka (1 track per month)....I know Mishiwaka is interested....Let me know....


----------



## sportpak

Classes next year should include VTA and 12th. WGT might have the interst to try, but we have to be careful about what the exact configuration is. I would like to try WGT, but I need to see how the battery thing pans out first.

I would hope that we could work a little deal out for the summer.

ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Classes next year should include VTA and 12th. WGT might have the interst to try, but we have to be careful about what the exact configuration is. I would like to try WGT, but I need to see how the battery thing pans out first.
> 
> I would hope that we could work a little deal out for the summer.
> 
> ben



WGT does look very fun but the batt situation holds me back also....Would there be an alternate class that might interest your racers. I know its a catch 22 to start another class since you risk the ole 3 guys runnin this and 5 guys runnin that scenario...I know it seems early but for us it was a positive to keep it goin and keep the chatter going it really generated alot of racers for us. Since you guys have such a nice size facillity and track. I think its just a matter of getting guys in the door and they will be hooked....Plus I would like to be some help.....Are there any days that might be avalible say a saturday that we could come up and run if I could get ya say 7 to 10 racers to come run. Plus I could probably count on 2 to 3 from mishiwaka plus your regulars.....I know Oval runs on saturday...I would lose 2 racers to travel on a sunday at least.....So keep these things in mind I will get w/the owner of Indy Slots Friday night and I think we could run on saturday w/out issuie...:wave:


----------



## sportpak

That sounds cool. You guys have an awesome crowd of racers. Anytime we can get together is a major plus.


----------



## wallyworld

Interesting twist for low cost racing for carpet on-road. http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=26043


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> That sounds cool. You guys have an awesome crowd of racers. Anytime we can get together is a major plus.


HOPEFULLY DALE WILL AGREE WITH US......Just a thought....Sounds like fun to me....:wave:


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Interesting twist for low cost racing for carpet on-road. http://forums.londonrc.com/showthread.php?t=26043


That is interesting Dale. It looks like a marriage between what we did with Speed GT combined with a LiPo version of WGT. That would be a good ticket. We could restart a points series...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Yeah, but those rules really limit the make of cars available. Not everything out there easily fits a 2 cell lipo. I'm not stirring the shtuff, just an obvious observation. Hopefully someone else will settle the battery debate for us and we won't have to deal with it. 

I am happy that some of our big names are going to fiddle with the single cell the last few weeks of carpet season. They could help paint a picture of what we can do for next year.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Did someone say speed GT...Now that sounds like fun


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Did someone say speed GT...Now that sounds like fun


I miss 17.5 GT, but don't bring it up.:hat:


----------



## Crptracer

Absences makes the heart grow fonder.....If I would have known rubber tire was that fun I would have ran it in the begining.....There is always 17.5 foam.....I am building that car right now....A few guys at your track said they would like to try it...If it isnt going to open a can of worms what happened to GT and the 420 crew??? I miss those guy's


----------



## wallyworld

Crptracer said:


> Absences makes the heart grow fonder.....If I would have known rubber tire was that fun I would have ran it in the begining.....There is always 17.5 foam.....I am building that car right now....A few guys at your track said they would like to try it...If it isnt going to open a can of worms what happened to GT and the 420 crew??? I miss those guy's


 We switched over to VTA. The cars are more fun and are more friendly for the new racer to learn with.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> That sounds cool. You guys have an awesome crowd of racers. Anytime we can get together is a major plus.


 I agree with that also.


----------



## fergie

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Brad sounded like he's in when i talked to him earlier today. most likely i'll be there.


You guys still on for tonight?


----------



## Crptracer

Well if you guys can come to an agreement on a date perferably a saturday as I would lose about 4 to 5 guys on sunday I may only lose 1 on a sat. So just pick a date and we will schedule it around you guys! I can work around it at our track so it wont be an issue I can safely say that without disscusing it with the owner he just wants to see racers...I would like to do somethin in march if possible... Here are a list of possible classes we could bring:

1. VTA 
2. 17.5/rubber Tire
3. Minni cooper
4. 17.5 foam (maybe) at least 1 me
5. Rock crawlers(maybe)
6. 1/12th (1 or 2)

top 3 would be the biggest turnout and I am workin w/mishiwaka on there guys and what they could bring....

Give it some thought I have alot of guys askin...


----------



## Crptracer

Miller you have PM....Ben you will shortly


----------



## sportpak

I miss 17.5 rubber tire...

I cut the beard off, I bet that is worth 2 tenths. We'll see tonight.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I miss 17.5 rubber tire...
> 
> I cut the beard off, I bet that is worth 2 tenths. We'll see tonight.
> 
> Ben


 Let me know on the beard thing I could use 2 tenths....


----------



## Hustler

I shaved the Grizzly, bet that's worth another $2 while climbing the pole...:freak:

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

I will pay $4 just to get you off the stage


----------



## Crptracer

Ben you have PM if ya didnt know...


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> I shaved the Grizzly, bet that's worth another $2 while climbing the pole...:freak:
> 
> -Sean





Crptracer said:


> I will pay $4 just to get you off the stage


I here he only excepts 3 dollar bills


----------



## Crptracer

This says it all.......


----------



## Crptracer

Yokomo......bd5 http://www.teamyokomo.com/jpn/news/order_sheet/090226_bd5.pdf


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> I shaved the Grizzly, bet that's worth another $2 while climbing the pole...:freak:
> 
> -Sean


As long as your using the monkey butt stuff to prevent chaffing and the "squishy feeling." :drunk:











I almost piss laughing every time I see this add....


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Yokomo......bd5


Doesn't look lipo optimized. Next....


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Doesn't look lipo optimized. Next....


 Thats Funny....:lol:


----------



## Hustler

AMB... hmm, aren't they the transponder people as well? What a coincidence!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> This says it all.......


yeah, he's just washing the taste out of his mouth...:thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> yeah, he's just washing the taste out of his mouth...:thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


.....Sean....I knew you would finish that one off for me....:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> yeah, he's just washing the taste out of his mouth...:thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


I thought you looked like you were ready for a nap.


----------



## sportpak

Racing was fun last night even though my luck was absolutely terrible. 

Some jackass knocked the mirror off my truck this morning. 

I don't think I'm going to leave the house the rest of the weekend.


----------



## B-rad

I had a good time in VTA, it is always fun rubbing fenders! I need to do some homework on the single lipo thing, I wish I new why the electronics was shutting off!


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> .....I wish I new why the electronics was shutting off!


I use that one frequently. Your washed up man, admit it.:thumbsup:

ben


----------



## Crptracer

I use this one...."who put that board there"


----------



## sportpak

Dale has a PM. Your part is done and it aint going to be cheap.


----------



## Crptracer

Whatcha makin Ben??


----------



## sportpak

Top secret cheater stuff.


----------



## Crptracer

Situation normal^^^^ you big cheater


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the video of the VTA A-main from the Roar Region 5 race on 2/22/2009.


----------



## Hustler

sexy...


----------



## sportpak

Look at that can of worms!!! Can I open it! Maybe I just did.... is that 1/10 or 1/12? If it's 1/10 I may have a chance. That is the kind of body that I would like to run on a 1/10 pan car.


----------



## sheath

Yep, a Protoform body for the Pro-10(World Gt) chassis!


----------



## Crptracer

To quote Paris Hilton......."THATS HOT"........To bad that batt/motor combo isnt figured out yet.....Its lipo or nothin for me...You haters need to get w/the program


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> To quote Paris Hilton......."THATS HOT"........To bad that batt/motor combo isnt figured out yet.....Its lipo or nothin for me...You haters need to get w/the program


I'll run 4 cell, NiMh and let you run 2s Lipo  both with 13.5, the carnage of you bouncing of the walls will be Hilarious


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I'll run 4 cell, NiMh and let you run 2s Lipo  both with 13.5, the carnage of you bouncing of the walls will be Hilarious


 I will see you sunday...We will talk about this^^^then.....


----------



## B-rad

Sean, that is exactly what I was thinking! Although I was thinking 2 cell lipo with 17.5 and/ or single cell 10.5 :devil: Also World Gt spec tires


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> Sean, that is exactly what I was thinking! Although I was thinking 2 cell lipo with 17.5 and/ or single cell 10.5 :devil: Also World Gt spec tires


I like single cell/10.5, cool race bodies, and SPEC tires. I will sadly end up with the CRC car, so big batteries are cool too. Add big foam bumper and nerf bars. Plan on Ken wrecking a lot of stuff too regardless of battery choice.


----------



## hacker3

sportpak said:


> I will sadly end up with the CRC car.


dont hate the player, hate the game. sadly CRC will sell to anyone.

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak

hacker3 said:


> dont hate the player, hate the game. sadly CRC will sell to anyone.
> 
> -Tracey


Obviously.....


----------



## hacker3

yep


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How was your VTA turn-out last night?


----------



## Miller Time

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How was your VTA turn-out last night?


7 in VTA, a few skipped to debut VTA on the oval tonight


----------



## Hustler

Maybe we could start an F1 series using... this car ..too soon?


----------



## Crptracer

VTA on oval....I just threw up a little...:drunk:


----------



## sheath

Hustler said:


> Maybe we could start an F1 series using... this car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..too soon?


Ahhh, I remember that chassis. I had a couple back in the day. I think I still have a set of front option springs for this car.


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> VTA on oval....I just threw up a little...:drunk:


It was pretty cool. B-main and qualifiers were a little.....









But it wasn't bad, oval racing is a little different. The 150 lap feature was a blast though.

Ben


----------



## jak43

The 150 lap feature was alot of fun. Lots of give and take knowing that you are racing for 150 laps not 65. The qualifiers were ugly. Had fun though and did not destroy the car.


----------



## B-rad

jak43 said:


> The 150 lap feature was alot of fun. Lots of give and take knowing that you are racing for 150 laps not 65. The qualifiers were ugly. Had fun though and did not destroy the car.



I'm building a new VTA car that can be run on asphalt for the 3 rivers festival race and on oval including DIRT HINT HINT  awe man I think I just threw up a little too :wave:


----------



## Crptracer

:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## sportpak

B-rad said:


> I'm building a new VTA car that can be run on asphalt for the 3 rivers festival race and on oval including DIRT HINT HINT  awe man I think I just threw up a little too :wave:


What in the world do you have going on?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

All the hate'n on oval is making me throw up a lil!! lol .... Its not as easy as it looks!!! :thumbsup:
Brad knows that first hand!


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> What in the world do you have going on?


I bought two OLD SCHOOL TC3's I don't have any spares for the pretty Tamiya and after getting unjustly beaten up by Seth and John I think I need to run a car that is a more economical to race. I will have more money in the body and tires than in the car :woohoo:


----------



## sportpak

You'd be better off putting foams or rubbers on that 415 and making it a real race car. TC3s have proven themselves fast in VTA.

My oval experience was very interesting Saturday. It definitely poses it's own set of challenges and philosophy. 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> My oval experience was very interesting Saturday. It definitely poses it's own set of challenges and philosophy. Ben


 You just never know. You might be the next Ricky Bobby. :dude:


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> You'd be better off putting foams or rubbers on that 415 and making it a real race car. TC3s have proven themselves fast in VTA.
> 
> My oval experience was very interesting Saturday. It definitely poses it's own set of challenges and philosophy.
> 
> Ben




DID YOU SAY FOAM TIRE's AND REFERENCE A T/C AT THE SAME TIME......WHENS THAT CLASS START......:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> All the hate'n on oval is making me throw up a lil!! lol .... Its not as easy as it looks!!! :thumbsup:
> Brad knows that first hand!


 I used to chase my tail to and no it wasnt that easy...But thats before I realized the cars could turn right also...:freak:...And that really aint easy either


----------



## Crptracer

Check this out....


----------



## Corey1701

Crptracer said:


> I used to chase my tail to and no it wasnt that easy...But thats before I realized the cars could turn right also...:freak:...And that really aint easy either


I tried turning right a few months ago - finished last. Neither one is easy by any means. 
Hope to try my VTA on onroad yet this season.


----------



## B-rad

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> All the hate'n on oval is making me throw up a lil!! lol .... Its not as easy as it looks!!! :thumbsup:
> Brad knows that first hand!


SIGH....... I almost forgot how stupid I felt when I couldn't get the car to go around the track let alone fast. I approched the problem all wrong, I did all the work on the car and went with an out of the box setup. I have done some homework and relized I don't know crap about turning left so I am just going to hire a company to build and setup a car for me and be done with it! :wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Corey1701 said:


> I tried turning right a few months ago - finished last. Neither one is easy by any means.
> Hope to try my VTA on onroad yet this season.


 Dont give up its a blast no matter what....VTA is the most fun R/C racin I have ever had.....Dont worry so much about where ya finish just have fun:thumbsup:.....My last race I was in the Dmain and won....Problem is there was only an A and B main.........I race R/C like I play golf...-5 is a good day...Always remember a bad day at the track is better than no day at the track....:wave:....C-Ya on the rug...


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> SIGH....... I have done some homework and relized I don't know crap about turning left so I am just going to hire a company to build and setup a car for me and be done with it! :wave:


????


----------



## Crptracer

Sure is alot of oval chatter on here.....Sounds like there is gonna be some hardcore racin in the dirt oval this summer.....


----------



## sportpak

I'll see you guys tonight. VTA is ready to eat.
Sold my soul this week. Who'd a thought I had one??

Ben


----------



## B-rad

I'm running 1/12th scale. Ron is suppose to be there anyone else going to run 1/12th?


----------



## B-rad

Hustler said:


> ????



I'll get one of those for dirt as long as tire wear is acceptable


----------



## mkaye24

Is the april 24-25 race still on , roar or tropht race, i forget what i heard was going on. Also f anyone needs another TC3 for parts or VTA class i am selling one with a one way diff in it or put it back to stock, has droop screws and s nice and clean. Corey knows me from VW if anyone has any questions about car. I agree with carptracer A night on the carpet is better than not racing at all. have fun racing tonite! :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld

mkaye24 said:


> Is the april 24-25 race still on , roar or tropht race, i forget what i heard was going on. Also f anyone needs another TC3 for parts or VTA class i am selling one with a one way diff in it or put it back to stock, has droop screws and s nice and clean. Corey knows me from VW if anyone has any questions about car. I agree with carptracer A night on the carpet is better than not racing at all. have fun racing tonite! :woohoo:


 That race will be a Sat. only trophy race.


----------



## sportpak

Had a lot of fun last night. Great turnout too. 

I am hunting down a new servo for the TC. I'm locked in a couple deals, hopefully I can get'r done for next week. 

I'm also working on the Gen10, and getting ready to launch an entirely new MuMu crawler design. I thought things were supposed to chill out at the end of the season??

Good luck next week to Hustler, Miller Time, and FASTPZ up at Nats. Bring FW home some bacon guys!


----------



## Crptracer

wallyworld said:


> That race will be a Sat. only trophy race.


 What is this race??....Spring Fling????.....If Onroad what classes?


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> What is this race??....Spring Fling????.....If Onroad what classes?


I think he's talking about an oval race coming up.

Where's everyone at? Did FASTPZ forget his password again?

ben


----------



## Crptracer

....I heard Ken was TQ in practice....


----------



## sportpak

Just got my DB-9 WGT body. Holy crap that thing is slammed. I'm still waiting for my servo to show up, the Gen10 is still frontend-less, and the crawler is waiting on parts, I've been slamming the math homework, so everything way uglier then usual. 

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Michana RC END OF THE SEASON EVENT- NEXT SATURDAY!

Next Saturday, March 28th- join us at our end of season event for road course and stadium racing! Doors open at 10am, racing starts at 2pm! For just $5- all you can run! And, weather permitting, we'll be cooking out! Michiana RC will buy the burgers, dogs and buns- feel free to bring a side dish or dessert to share! It'll be a blast! Seeya there! 

Straight from there website...

Any of you guys gonna attened this??


----------



## sportpak

Had a lot of fun last night until Brad broke my car. What a jerk.


----------



## hacker3

backmarker phuck


----------



## sportpak

hacker3 said:


> backmarker phuck


No love....


----------



## hacker3

who ME!


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> Had a lot of fun last night until Brad broke my car. What a jerk.


Dude rubben's racing 

If it makes you feel better the lap right before you broke was really fast.
:wave: next time my friend!


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> ....I heard Ken was TQ in practice....


No, but he did put it 10th in the show in TC stock... anyone want to try foams now? :devil: 


-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Yeah, on a WGT car, nothing else.:hat:


----------



## Crptracer

Ken Miller finishes 8th in TC Stock Foam....Great Job Ken....


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> No, but he did put it 10th in the show in TC stock... anyone want to try foams now? :devil:
> 
> 
> -Sean



Allready on foams baby.....TC STOCK.....I will run it at summit next event if we can.....Is there still a spring fling race going to happen??


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Allready on foams baby.....TC STOCK.....I will run it at summit next event if we can.....Is there still a spring fling race going to happen??


Yes there is. I don't do the calender, maybe Scott can jump in and let us know.

Ben


----------



## sheath

April 19 is the date that I have for the Spring Fling race. It's posted on the bottom of the March calendar.
The ROAR oval race is no longer a ROAR race... but will be run as a trophy race.


----------



## Crptracer

sheath said:


> April 19 is the date that I have for the Spring Fling race. It's posted on the bottom of the March calendar.
> The ROAR oval race is no longer a ROAR race... but will be run as a trophy race.


 Can we run 17.5/foam/TC?.....Any chance this could run this on the 18th? I could get more drivers to come up from Indy for a Saturday race...Just askin....


----------



## JonnySocko

sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Had a lot of fun last night until Brad broke my car. What a jerk.


THIS JUST IN!!! NEWS FLASH! A 21 ALIVE NEWS EXCLUSIVE!!!! R/C racer Brad Mergy is a jerk! Details at 11... Now back to our regular programming.

-Sean


----------



## hacker3

LOL! Mergy referred to as a 4 letter word. hmm I been saying that for a long time HA HA!!

-Tracey


----------



## Kevin Cole

What is currently being ran on Saturday & Sundays(particular Sundays)?What ime are the programs running...hours,practice,etc.

I need somewhere to get my weekend racing fix and do not mind buying something new to run if necessary.


----------



## nutz4rc

Friday is on road (carpet) including VTA, Saturday is oval (carpet), and Sunday is oval practice. The April calendar isn't up yet but should be very similar to the March events.


----------



## B-rad

I feel the love :wave:

Ben it's not like I told you to paint your car GREEN :beatdeadhorse:

Sounds like Pro 10 is building interest! I hope to have mine out in the very near future!


----------



## rjvk

Just wanted to let you guys know, we have changed the format for the 2009 USVTA Nationals to a one day race. The response was not as high as we predicted months ago, but as you all know, times are not as good as they were. So if you are interested it will be one day on Saturday the 4th of April, and the price has been reduced to $35, with T shirt for the first 50 guys and a sticker set for all entries.

Details here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/5586344-post122.html

Thanks guys, I hope some of you can make it.

Rob King


----------



## Hustler

gotta love that Reilly Paint!


----------



## Hustler

and another Reilly Paint...


----------



## sheath

Kevin Cole said:


> What is currently being ran on Saturday & Sundays(particular Sundays)?What ime are the programs running...hours,practice,etc.
> 
> I need somewhere to get my weekend racing fix and do not mind buying something new to run if necessary.


Kevin, 
Check the www.summitrcraceway.com website for the events calendar link along the left side of the page. Here is a link to the March calendar.
http://summitrcraceway.com/pdf/March2009.pdf


----------



## B-rad

Hustler - Bodies look good I didn't know Reilly painted bodies.


----------



## sportpak

Hey dudes, I'm gonna miss tomorrow night. I have two different presentations to give next week. I'm gonna crawl Saturday if I can get the truck back together. I just got the parts to fix my TC today.

ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey dudes, I'm gonna miss tomorrow night... I just got the parts to fix my TC today.
> 
> ben


Racing against Brad can be a costly venture...:beatdeadhorse:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

It costs a lot of money if you want to run up front.

My problem is that the pace is about a lap and a half better then what I can do right now. Instead of acknowledging it, I push it and voila, I have a car that's been beat to death the last month. The car has been waving the surrender flag. 

That, or it's really the green paint job slowing me down, and I'm actually as fast I pretend I am. Hmmmmm.....

Ben


----------



## FASTPZ

:freak:Who all is up for some racing this friday?? Leah and I will be there for sure. And yes some of you may have heard I have gotten second to a sixth grader saturday at mishawaka in a tight race!!! We had alot of fun. P.S. do we need to post a M.I.A. report for Brad, Frank, and Ben! We Know where Ken and Sean are Now!!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## AMS Racing

Hey Phil,
Who'd you have to get to show you how to work the computer????

Kurt


----------



## wallyworld

Check http://summitrcraceway.com/pictures.html for the story behind the 1990 Midwest Dirt Oval Championships
Take a look at the loaded trophy table!! What a couple of HOT DOGS !!!!!  Thanks for the link Scott. I really enjoyed reading the article.


----------



## hacker3

good stuff


----------



## airborn

man phill looks HOT!! Brad you should bring back the mullet.


----------



## sportpak

They both had lovely flowing locks. Brad is dead meat next time I see him.


----------



## sportpak

Great turn out last night. VTA was pretty wild as usual. Look forward to next week already.

Ben


----------



## jak43

Just a reminder, our Spring Fling race is on Sunday, April 19th. Racing starts at noon. Doors should open at 8 AM with the track setup by 9:30 AM. 

Our summer schedule for onroad will be racing the first Friday of each month and start in May.


----------



## Miller Time

Any additional info?

Trophy race? Entry fee? Classes?


----------



## Lugnutz

jak43 said:


> Just a reminder, our Spring Fling race is on Sunday, April 19th. Racing starts at noon. Doors should open at 8 AM with the track setup by 9:30 AM.
> 
> Our summer schedule for onroad will be racing the first Friday of each month and start in May.





Miller Time said:


> Any additional info?
> 
> Trophy race? Entry fee? Classes?


??????????


----------



## jak43

Our Spring Fling race is on Sunday, April 19th. Racing starts at noon. Doors should open at 8 AM with the track setup by 9:30 AM. The classes will be VTA, 1/12 stock and Touring Stock Foam. Entry fee is $15 with $5 for each additional class. We've had great turnouts in VTA and 1/12 stock the last few weeks and want to finish off the season strong.


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks...John.....Lokkin forward to puttin you into the wall...OOHH I mean racing with ya...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Could I get somone too shoot me a PM with some details about he 12th scale stock(batts,motor,tires)class?I've never ran Summit & new to the 12th scale scene.
I will be there tomorrow at noon for the dirt oval meeting too.

I'd like to start showing up on the first Friday of every month summer gig.I might even make the Spring Fling race...I have practice at the Velodrome the following day,so we'll see.


----------



## Kevin Cole

thx for the info Ben...I'll make some of those Fridays for sure.


----------



## sheath

The first summer 'first friday of the month' indoor onroad racing night previously scheduled for this friday, May 1st, has been cancelled. A combination of the last onroad race only a couple weeks ago, and dirt oval/CORR offroad beginning this Saturday, it was decided to skip the onroad this Friday. Indoor onroad racing on the first Friday of the month will pick up again in May, June, August and September. July is not currently scheduled due to the Three Rivers Festival outdoor Vintage Trans-Am street race in July.


----------



## sportpak

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=253308

Next fall the single cell batteries are going to be way better then the ones we have now. This one might look good in my 1/10th pan car.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Should be posting info on the big Three Rivers VTA event coming soon. There are a lot of people involved working on this one and I believe this will be a great event.


----------



## rjvk

wallyworld said:


> Should be posting info on the big Three Rivers VTA event coming soon. There are a lot of people involved working on this one and I believe this will be a great event.


Make sure to contact HPI, they will probably put it on their website


----------



## sportpak

I wondered who would be the first 1 cell specific car. Kind of ironic......

http://www.redrc.net/2009/05/speedmerchant-rev5-lipo-112th-scale/#more-18991

Ben


----------



## sheath

Also announced was that the IIC race in Vegas for 2009 will be all Lipo. All 1/12 and World GT classes will be required to use 1 cell Lipos.

http://www.redrc.net/2009/05/2009-iic-las-vegas-announcement/


----------



## sheath

May as well toss these out there too...

http://www.redrc.net/2009/05/tamiya-f104-pro-chassis/

http://www.redrc.net/2009/04/hpi-racing-formula-ten/


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I wondered who would be the first 1 cell specific car. Kind of ironic......
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2009/05/speedmerchant-rev5-lipo-112th-scale/#more-18991
> 
> Ben


:beatdeadhorse:



BTW.....Mine was ordered in March !!!!


----------



## Hustler

Woot! Who wants some Summit Tamiya F1 action!!?????!!! ...er... :beatdeadhorse:???

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

The new F104 is AWESOME looking! 

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> BTW.....Mine was ordered in March !!!!



That means you might have by September. Sweet!

Ben


----------



## sheath

*Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am Race*

*Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am Race Saturday July 11
Three Rivers Festival in Fort Wayne, IN*​This official Three Rivers Festival event will be held outdoors on a street course on Calhoun street just west of Headwaters Park in downtown Fort Wayne, IN. Pit space with electricity will be available in the pavillion in Headwaters park. Three heats and a main will be run with all heats and mains being 8 minutes. Entry fee for pre-registrations will be $25 and $35 day of race. Each entry will recieve a free T-shirt and entry tickets for the door prize drawings. Trophies will be awarded. With the turnouts that Summit Raceway had at this past season's Vintage Trans-Am Midwest Super Series event, and the VTA class at the ROAR Region 5 Onroad, we are expecting a great crowd. Check out the flyer and registraion form HERE.
Links to the flyer and entry can also be found at the Summit R/C Raceway website at www.summitrcraceway.com, and at the Three Rivers Festival website at www.trfonline.org. 
Also check out the many other events taking place during the Festival. The racing will take place withing walking distance of the Verizon Events Pavillion, Arts in the Park display, the Meijer Fest Unlimited with kiddie rides, helicopter rides, bungee jumping and climbing wall, the Crafter's Market and of course Food Alley with a huge selection of festival foods to enjoy.


----------



## sheath

Got an email from Horizon Hobby and this was listed under the 'just announced' section. More companies are jumping into the fray...

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Product...e=tork&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tk090613


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> Got an email from Horizon Hobby and this was listed under the 'just announced' section. More companies are jumping into the fray...
> 
> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Product...e=tork&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tk090613



I'd say it's a done deal.

ben


----------



## B-rad

sportpak said:


> I'd say it's a done deal.
> 
> ben


Now find a reciever pack that will last the whole day or at least a good portion of it! Oh and make it Lipo too!


----------



## Crptracer

Hey i know Dale had talked about being part of the Hurricane series this upcoming season but I dint see Summit on the list??


----------



## wallyworld

Crptracer said:


> Hey i know Dale had talked about being part of the Hurricane series this upcoming season but I dint see Summit on the list??


 We will be part of the VTA series again but I believe because of our location the Hurricane series decided not to include us this year.


----------



## nutz4rc

Scott,

I can't get the link to work; what is the new product. I will check their website, it may be there.


----------



## sportpak

nutz4rc said:


> Scott,
> 
> I can't get the link to work; what is the new product. I will check their website, it may be there.


It's the Losi single cell lipo. It's like the perfect storm is brewing on the horizon. Should be a great season.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Hey i know Dale had talked about being part of the Hurricane series this upcoming season but I dint see Summit on the list??


Hey Crptracer, what are racing foam or rubber? I going to try and make it to some of Hurricane races hope to see you at a few. I switch to rubber I brought a 009 Eu.


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> Hey Crptracer, what are racing foam or rubber? I going to try and make it to some of Hurricane races hope to see you at a few. I switch to rubber I brought a 009 Eu.


 Right now both but I may be selling all my stuff as I am going to be goin out of state to work which will take up all of next season unfortunatley...


----------



## wallyworld

I received more details on the awards today for the event. Trophies will be awarded to the top 8 finishers in the A-main and the top 3 finishers in the A-main will also receive cash awards. First place $500.00, second place $250.00, and third place $100.00. Hope everyone can attend and join in the fun of the VTA racing and the festival.


----------



## sportpak

Hey Sean, that M-05 looks pretty sweet. What you think??

Ben


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Right now both but I may be selling all my stuff as I am going to be goin out of state to work which will take up all of next season unfortunatley...


 I wish you the best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Would anyone be interested in some road course practice early August? I've stared at the carpet oval long enough this summer. I have a WGT car I'd like to shake down. Some of you guys will have new lipos to try and voodoo BL stuff to figure out. What do you guys think?

Ben


----------



## sheath

Great day of racing at the Three Rivers Festival Trans-Am race. Check out the results on www.summitrcraceway.com or check out this LINK.


----------



## sheath

Check out the front page of www.summitrcraceway.com for photos from the Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am race!


----------



## nutz4rc

Scott,

Some good shots. I wish I could have been there. You may want to change the heading of the pics to VTA, right now it says TVA.


----------



## sheath

Thanks Larry... you pointed out a couple of things I needed to fix. I changed the TVA to VTA and added a line to credit Dale's wife and daughter for most of the photos. They both took a bunch of great shots.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Big thanks to the 3 Rivers Festival and Summit for putting on a great race. 

Other that some rain early, the day was beautiful in Ft. Wayne. The first few laps of the VTA A-main was some of the best r/c racing I've even been involved with. It sounded like there was a great battle for 2nd - 4th the whole race.

I hope we can be a part of the Festival next year.


----------



## sheath

I added three short videos to the 'Roadcourse' page of the www.summitrcraceway.com website. Not a lot of racing action, but a little sample. I have the first lap of the VTA A-main (I was marshalling that race, so I couldn't film any more), the first few laps of the Slash A-main, and action from a Slash qualifier.
Check them out!!


----------



## darnold

Hey everyone, how are things going? I'm thinking of coming over to do some practicing on the 30th with my 12th mod. Am I reading the schedule correctly that this would be a go?
-Dave A.


----------



## sportpak

darnold said:


> Hey everyone, how are things going? I'm thinking of coming over to do some practicing on the 30th with my 12th mod. Am I reading the schedule correctly that this would be a go?
> -Dave A.


Hey Dave, all is good. I'll check with Dale, but I hope to start putting a road course down this week. You should have something to run on the 30th. I'll keep the thread up to date on what's going on.

Ben


----------



## darnold

sportpak said:


> Hey Dave, all is good. I'll check with Dale, but I hope to start putting a road course down this week. You should have something to run on the 30th. I'll keep the thread up to date on what's going on.
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben. Looking forward to coming over. -Dave


----------



## darnold

Has anyone seen Lee Harpe? How is he doing? I tried getting in touch with him to see how he is doing and to talk shoppe about setups but haven't heard from him. Hopefully he is doing well.


----------



## darnold

Wow, I'm sure somebody has been on the thread since my last post.:tongue:


----------



## sportpak

darnold said:


> Wow, I'm sure somebody has been on the thread since my last post.:tongue:



I think our regular carpet racers are still in hibernation. Tracey might have the connections you need to find him.

Road course is down and should be functional. Its finally time for some practice.

Ben


----------



## darnold

Thanks Ben. I plan to be there Thurs. at Noon to practice. Hopefully you and others can come over after you get done with work and we can talk or maybe even practice together.


----------



## sportpak

Losi looks good on foams...


----------



## darnold

sportpak said:


> Losi looks good on foams...


And it, like all TC foam's lay down AWESOME traction for 12th's.:thumbsup: I hope to see you in a couple of days. -Dave A.


----------



## sportpak

WGT car ran pretty good today. Not bad for CRC car I guess.:hat: 13.5/single cell ran much better then expected. A 10.5 would be a little sportier, but a 13.5 is probably a better choice. I suppose it's the motor that spec'ed in the rules for a reason. A couple in traffic would get plenty dicey as they stand.

Response was pretty encouraging, maybe it'll have a chance. People liked the pan car experience with realistic-er body selections. Some dude kept going on and on about a blue/silver rattle can C6 Corvette...

Looking to run again Friday possibly if anyone is interested.

Ben


----------



## darnold

Ben, I had a great time practicing on Thursday. Thanks for everything. Tracey, my friend Chris and I enjoyed hanging out and my car was pretty fast. Maybe you guys can have some type of season opening race that includes 12th mod as a class in Sept.


----------



## jak43

A couple of us will be practicing Friday afternoon. Brad, you need to bring your genx-10 out and run. I hope to have mine ready to go.


----------



## adam04

Is there a race on Friday the calender says yes, if so any body planning on 13.5 rubber tire? , I don't have vta stuff. 

Adam Miracle


----------



## sportpak

This Friday is an open test n tune sort of night. Bring your stuff out and practice. Some of us have a lot of rubber tire experience and could possibly help you with setup ideas and what not.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

ought to consider 17.5 rubber. multiple reasons but it would be your best bet


----------



## fozzy767

when you all set up roadcourse,do you leave the same setup or do you change it every week?


----------



## hussel7

plan on coming over fri. night. GT and possible vta


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> ought to consider 17.5 rubber. multiple reasons but it would be your best bet


That makes logical sense. What's happened to the Ken we used to know.:tongue:



fozzy767 said:


> when you all set up roadcourse,do you leave the same setup or do you change it every week?


Over the summer here, we've had this layout a little while. We have to pull the road course every week for our oval program. Last year, while it weasn't exactly the same, we ran similar layouts several weeks at a time with mixed results. I like a new challenge every week, but traction is better if we run the same.



hussel7 said:


> plan on coming over fri. night. GT and possible vta



Cool man, some of us should be there.

Ben


----------



## adam04

super stock is way more fun. I have run road course here a few times before , the last couple roar races , So i have a decent setup. I might switch to vta . 

Thanks 
Adam Miracle


----------



## Miller Time

I agree SS is more fun however, Summit is a low traction track and rubber tire will only make it worse, as a whole 17.5 is better racing on the tight lay-outs and, Ben can testify to the fact that 17.5 can turn as fast as a 13.5 given the conditions and average driving ability at Summit.

Ben I'd rather run 13.5 too but reality needs to be what I can also run elsewhere and 13.5 rubber ain't happening too many other places.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hobbytown Indy North is running 13.5 TC in their parking lot on Sundays this summer. We have been also running 13.5 rubber TC vs. 17.5 foam at Indy Slots on Fridays.

Rather than worry about what motor is being run, you could always dial down the 13.5 for regular club racing. Point is that more cars = more fun, even if you have to tweak the rules a bit.


----------



## sportpak

I agree on dialing down, but it's hard to convince people with preconceived expectations that it's the best thing to do.

All I know, it's great to be back on the carpet. It's also pretty cool that there's some interest in group practice. WGT might have a chance if the planets align just right for us. These things are much faster then I expected and the response from fellow racers have been very positive.

I should be at the track about 3pm today. 

The 21st there is an decent chance I'll make the trip in Slots. The TC currently has foams on it, I may have to check that class out while I'm down there. 

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I know there is some interest from some racers in a Speed GT class in Indy. I'm going to run 13.5 with a Ford GT this weekend on the parking lot. Anyone at Summit considering running 17.5 rubber tire with sports car bodies? I would love to run that class again.


----------



## sportpak

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I know there is some interest from some racers in a Speed GT class in Indy. I'm going to run 13.5 with a Ford GT this weekend on the parking lot. Anyone at Summit considering running 17.5 rubber tire with sports car bodies? I would love to run that class again.


It would be fun, but our TC crowd is pretty thin. I don't think we have much room to wiggle in a new TC class. This season should be VTA, 12th, and maybe a WGT option. 

Ben


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> ought to consider 17.5 rubber. multiple reasons but it would be your best bet


Hey Ken, when you guy's get your program running.Can you post something so I can make a road trip.


----------



## sportpak

mrbighead said:


> Hey Ken, when you guy's get your program running.Can you post something so I can make a road trip.


We'll start around the first part of October. Hope to see you. 


Good test last night. Learned a few things, come out with some different questions too, but that's part of it. We need to plan a practice date where we can all get together. More the merrier.

Ben


----------



## adam04

I'm look for a good starting point on setup For VTA . Ft tc4 21.5, any suggestions would help. 

Thanks 
Adam Miracle


----------



## Miller Time

adam04 said:


> I'm look for a good starting point on setup For VTA . Ft tc4 21.5, any suggestions would help.
> 
> Thanks
> Adam Miracle


Post up on the Indy Slots thread there are a few guys running well set-up TC-3/4's down there.


----------



## adam04

Ok thanks


----------



## sportpak

adam04 said:


> I'm look for a good starting point on setup For VTA . Ft tc4 21.5, any suggestions would help.
> 
> Thanks
> Adam Miracle



If your 13.5 rubber setup felt pretty good, that setup would be an excellent place to start for VTA.

Ben


----------



## adam04

thanks ben

adam miracle


----------



## wallyworld

Talked to Bob Cordell today and he mentioned they were going to have a trophy race September 13 at HobbyTown parking lot. For more info go here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262594


----------



## sportpak

Talked to big Phil today. He said he's ready to get some carpet racing in. He also said something about his pit toady needing to get back in town ASAP.

We need to get another organized practice scheduled real soon. I think some oval dudes are gonna want the track back before too long.

Ben


----------



## smokefan

what size is your track up there.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Talked to big Phil today. He said he's ready to get some carpet racing in. He also said something about his pit toady needing to get back in town ASAP.
> 
> We need to get another organized practice scheduled real soon. I think some oval dudes are gonna want the track back before too long.Ben


Yeah cause those oval guys are running a different layout, their going to turn 1 direction and go straight instead of go straight and turn 1 direction :jest:



smokefan said:


> what size is your track up there.


track is about 36 x 90


----------



## FASTPZ

The oval guys turn 1 direction twice!!!! The road course guys turn right and left direction several times, someone has been south too long. Welcome back Ken.


----------



## Miller Time

Anyone thinking of going to the Trophy race in Indy on the 13th?


----------



## onefastdude

Trophy race.................? Tell me more, I could use another trophy or two.............


----------



## sdtech58

Could this be part of the scene at Summit this winter??

Looks like a riot!!


----------



## Miller Time

onefastdude said:


> Trophy race.................? Tell me more, I could use another trophy or two.............


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262594

Looks like you out of luck unless you want to run rubber tires:wave:

looking forward to mixing it up with you again with the foam at tri-state:thumbsup:


----------



## jak43

We are going to have a test and tune this Friday, Sept. 4 and Friday Sept. 11. Bring your cars out for some good road course practice. Ben and I will be there with VTA and WGT cars. IF you have not tried or seen the WGT cars run, they are really cool. After Sept. 11 the track will be turned over to the oval guys so they can practice turning left. We'd also like to see some slashes out on the carpet to see how well they will work. From the video they look pretty good. Our tentative start date for the fall road course season is Friday, Oct. 2.


----------



## B-rad

Are the trucks going to race indoors? I'm thinking more for my son than me!


----------



## jak43

Yes, we are going to try it. We will probably make some small jumps that will bypass some of the more difficult parts of the road course. There will also be carpet that will put down in the landing zone. It will be similar to what MichianaRC does with their offroad trucks on the carpet.


----------



## sportpak

~FRIDAY ROAD COURSE PRACTICE~
9-4-2009
Expect to see WGT, VTA, & 12th scale​


New cars, new batteries, new classes, new speedo software.... I know I'm not the only dude needing a little practice. Hope to see a few of you guys.

Ben


----------



## darnold

When will the doors be open this Friday for the test and tune? I'm thinking about coming over for some 12th mod practice, any other takers??


----------



## jak43

Track should be open at noon on Friday.


----------



## sportpak

darnold said:


> When will the doors be open this Friday for the test and tune? I'm thinking about coming over for some 12th mod practice, any other takers??


I would expect to start seeing guys 4pm and after.

Ben


----------



## Corey1701

Preston and I should be there around 5-ish for some VTA action! 


Corey


----------



## sportpak

Cool, I should be there 530ish myself.

Ben


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

wallyworld said:


> Talked to Bob Cordell today and he mentioned they were going to have a trophy race September 13 at HobbyTown parking lot. For more info go here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262594


Looks like there will be a decent VTA turnout for this event in Indy.


----------



## wallyworld

Going to the U S Nationals tomorrow but I should be able to make next fridays.


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time tonight guys. I think WGT might have a leg to stand on. Should be an interesting next couple weeks.

Ben


----------



## Kevin Cole

What are the rules of World GT?

What kind of chassis,body,motor,etc.

Does the class run the spec tires?


----------



## jak43

World GT is 1/10 pan car like the crc genx10, gt style body, 13.5 motor, and 1 cell battery with the spec world gt tires. I will be running a HPI porsche 911. Ben ran a parma db9. Cars are very contollable and fun to drive. They handle like a big, forgiving 1/12 car.

Slashes tested really well tonight. Corey, Preston and Brad ran theirs on the road course. We might have to allow spring changes to help keep them from rolling in the tight turns.


----------



## sportpak

Kevin Cole said:


> What are the rules of World GT?
> 
> What kind of chassis,body,motor,etc.
> 
> Does the class run the spec tires?



http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf

Here is a link to the official rules. These are pretty standard at large events it seems. We probably will allow any GT, 2-door production style body. We don't want to see any of the wedge style bodies in 1/10.

13.5/single cell lipo is looking like it will have enough pop to make this class a lot of fun. 

A few of us have been running the cars a few weeks with great results.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Wow GT bodies. Think we could run those on the touring cars, maybe with rubber tires:beatdeadhorse::jest:


----------



## Kevin Cole

thx Ben & jak43


----------



## wallyworld

Track has been changed to oval until october 2.


----------



## flamedxxx

where can i find rules for VTA?

I have a 2wd road car, but it has independent suspension, so that takes me out of WGT...


----------



## jak43

flamedxxx said:


> where can i find rules for VTA?
> 
> I have a 2wd road car, but it has independent suspension, so that takes me out of WGT...


VTA rules can be found a www.usvintagetransam.com

What kind of car do you have?


----------



## flamedxxx

No laughing....it's an old Traxxas street sport. Direct drive and the thing is actually pretty darn quick. Maybe I can get in under the, 'it's so old and outdated the 4wd cars will eat it up' symapthy clause...:lol:

I just need something to do this winter, and it's the only electric car i have....


----------



## jak43

Oct. 2 will be our first night of onroad racing. We will be running VTA, 1/12, World GT and Slashes. Hope to see a great turnout.


----------



## sportpak

Oct 2 is the wifes birthday. I'll be out until the 9th. 

That gives me a week to figure out whats going on with my motor/speedo situation in my WGT.

Can't wait to get started.

Ben


----------



## jluck

ben your just scared cause ima be there and you dont wanna be put in the wall lol


----------



## sdtech58

Spec rules apply for Slash, or run what ya brung?


----------



## jak43

Spec rules for Slash. We will look into allowing spring changes if needed. We will see how they do the first week and then make a decision on it. We will be running a point series this year for the Slash, 1/12, World GT and VTA. The point series will start in mid to late Oct.


----------



## sportpak

jluck said:


> ben your just scared cause ima be there and you dont wanna be put in the wall lol



Don't worry man, I've raced with plenty of guys like you. I think I'll be just fine.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## jak43

Our onroad season starts this Fri. night. Even heard that some oval guys might try some VTA racing on the road course this season.


----------



## Crptracer

Hope you guys get a huge turnout this season>>>Everyone should come check out summit raceway a great group of guys with a great facility>>>Best of luck guys wish i could come up and support you guys but stuck on the road for work....


----------



## rockin_bob13

Carpet, you don't even race! LMAO


----------



## darnold

Will there be any on-road this sat? Thinking about coming over and running 12th mod.


----------



## darnold

Is there going to be any on-road on sat (10-3)? I am thinking about coming over to run my 12th mod.


----------



## jak43

darnold said:


> Is there going to be any on-road on sat (10-3)? I am thinking about coming over to run my 12th mod.


Nope, they run the oval on Saturdays. Sorry.


----------



## kartracer4

Should I pre soak vta tires, like I would rubber oval tires. there are brand new , am I gonna be sliding all over? Should they be in a ziploc bag with paragon on them right now?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## nutz4rc

Like Jak 43 said, Saturdays are oval and Friday nights are road course. They do run a VTA oval class on Saturdays FYI.


----------



## sportpak

kartracer4 said:


> Should I pre soak vta tires, like I would rubber oval tires. there are brand new , am I gonna be sliding all over? Should they be in a ziploc bag with paragon on them right now?
> 
> Thanks
> Adam



I've never done that. That have a period of time when they're new that is a little slippery feeling, but they come in and have pretty good grid. The track is going to be green tomorrow, so problems you might have may have more to do with that. Just stay smooth and make small adjustments. The track will be better as the weeks go on, especially when we get the WGT cars running.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

What I miss?


----------



## Clark Kent

*Good Start to the Indoor Season*

It was a good start to the indoor season at Summit, I think there were 7 VTA and 4 1/12th scale, and 6 or 7 Slash trucks. The track was very green for everyone, but that will change over time. So come on out next Friday and have some fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I should be ready for some VTA action tomorrow. Work has slowed up a little. I hope to be ready for action regularly from here out.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I should be ready for some VTA action tomorrow. Work has slowed up a little. I hope to be ready for action regularly from here out.
> 
> Ben


 Good to see that you're regular again Ben. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Had a great time tonight guys. Justin's been practicing, man he's gotten fast!

Ben


----------



## jak43

Good racing last night. We need to get some more 1/12 guys racing so that Phil has to run through traffic more often. Scott will be a contenter soon too.

Ben bring your WGT car next week. I've got WGT tires on the way for Brad and I.


----------



## sportpak

jak43 said:


> Ben bring your WGT car next week. I've got WGT tires on the way for Brad and I.


I'll put it in the bag tonight. I plan on putting the rear end back together this afternoon.

I may have to try that Slash thing once too.:hat:

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I may have to try that Slash thing once too.:hat:
> 
> Ben


 I should have a truck for this friday. Maybe somebody can finally beat that little girl and her truck this weekend.


----------



## flamedxxx

what have you guys decided about the slash class? keeping it box-stock or are you allowing some minor changes? (springs, tires....) any restrictions on battery?


----------



## sportpak

I think the Slash trucks should be pretty much box stock. Batteries have to be ROAR approved hard cased 7.4v packs.


----------



## flamedxxx

sportpak said:


> I think the Slash trucks should be pretty much box stock. Batteries have to be ROAR approved hard cased 7.4v packs.



cool. 7 cell ni-mh's ok too?


----------



## rockin_bob13

They don't come with 7 cells, and you know it!:jest::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## sportpak

From what I've observed, more voltage probably would not make any kind of unfair advantage.


----------



## flamedxxx

has nothing to do with more voltage or unfair advantages for me, i just don't have any lipo's yet. just wanted to make sure i could run what i have is all without having to run out and spend a ton of money on more batts.


----------



## sportpak

I don't there would be any complaint. Slash racing is more about the good time then anything else.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Besides, I'd think the extra voltage would NOT be a huge advantage on a tight carpet layout.


----------



## sdtech58

The LiPo's are faster than the NiMH's (even 7 cell). More punch and lighter weight. I'm sure no one will complain. Bring it out and have some fun!!


----------



## sheath

Sportpak,
You've got a PM.


----------



## wallyworld

Hoping to have my Losi Strike by Friday to run with ya'll.


----------



## flamedxxx

those strikes are fast out of the box, quite a bit faster than a slash down the straights....


----------



## sportpak

flamedxxx said:


> those strikes are fast out of the box, quite a bit faster than a slash down the straights....



Dale is a big fat cheater.:hat:

I'll bring that 8ft. ladder tomorrow.

Ben


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Coin*

Just to take the other side, I heard they were slower, but with Wally's cunning and treachery, I'm sure you guys will need to look out for him.


----------



## wallyworld

The snail has his truck and is ready to rub fenders tomorrow! :dude:


----------



## jak43

Hey, somebody needs to give Leah some competition. She's literally been running over the rest of the competition.


----------



## jluck

fun night of racin im get n there, next week should be a fun nite get reedy ben:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Fun night of racing. 

I slayed the mighty 7th grade Queen Slash Champion. She helped me out by thrashing a spur gear, but hey, that's why we run the race.

WGT car was pretty good. Hopefully we can get everyone running in a week or two. I still think WGT would be a great class to run.

It was cool seeing old friends. Maybe they can bring their new lipo junk and race with us sometime soon.

Jluck and Justin looked awesome last night. They are stepping up their VTA game in an obvious way. I can't wait to run with them next week.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

JLuck you have a PM....


----------



## sportpak

B-rad has a pm too.


----------



## Miller Time

What you keeping secrets that you can't share with the rest of us


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> What you keeping secrets that you can't share with the rest of us


No, just not Summit related.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What on-road classes have shown the most interest so far this year?


----------



## jluck

thanks ben:thumbsup:
mostly vta and slash, and a few 12 scales


----------



## acyrier

Hey guys.
Sounds like you guys have a good start on the slash class. We have that at our place as well (www.michianarc.com). We call it short course though. I thought I'd point out Roar has some provisional class rules..can be found at: http://www.roarracing.org/downloads/2009_ROAR_SCT_Provisional_Class_Rules.pdf

We follow those rules AS well as allow a box stock truck this way nobody HAS to upgrade the speedo/motor. (even though..they will eventually..the SC10's speedo and motor are a real pos).

We've had no less then 11 on any given friday. Week before last, we had 14 and ran them all at once. Was pretty fun..those that have been out to our place..yeah, small drivers stand...we were driving from the stairs to the pit above the drivers stand. 

we split them up for the "heats" to an even or close to even number, then in the main, set them up on the "grid" according to qualifying.

Just that I'd share what were doing. Have fun!
Aaron


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

I'm interested in getting into the vta class. What would you recommend running up here?


----------



## wallyworld

260tarhellboy1 said:


> I'm interested in getting into the vta class. What would you recommend running up here?


 4WD TC car with 21.5 brushless motor and 2C lipo battery. Associated TC3-5 and Losi is what most run although any will work. Dale.


----------



## wallyworld

acyrier said:


> Hey guys.
> Sounds like you guys have a good start on the slash class. We have that at our place as well (www.michianarc.com). We call it short course though. I thought I'd point out Roar has some provisional class rules..can be found at: http://www.roarracing.org/downloads/2009_ROAR_SCT_Provisional_Class_Rules.pdf
> 
> We follow those rules AS well as allow a box stock truck this way nobody HAS to upgrade the speedo/motor. (even though..they will eventually..the SC10's speedo and motor are a real pos).
> 
> We've had no less then 11 on any given friday. Week before last, we had 14 and ran them all at once. Was pretty fun..those that have been out to our place..yeah, small drivers stand...we were driving from the stairs to the pit above the drivers stand.
> 
> we split them up for the "heats" to an even or close to even number, then in the main, set them up on the "grid" according to qualifying.
> 
> Just that I'd share what were doing. Have fun!
> Aaron


 Thanks for the info Aaron, that will help us out.


----------



## sportpak

260tarhellboy1 said:


> I'm interested in getting into the vta class. What would you recommend running up here?


I'd reccomend stopping in on a friday and check us out. You'll get to see a few different things and get a better feel which way you might want to go.

It's fun stuff man, check us out.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

~FRIDAY ROAD COURSE RACING~​
10-23-2009​

VTA, 1/12th 17.5 Lipo, and Short Course Slash Trucks

Registration @ 6:30pm Racing @ 7pm 3 Heats & 1 Main​


----------



## sheath

I have my 1/10 World GT car with me tonight... complete with a working speed control.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Hey wallyworld, would a traxxas xxxs chasis work?


----------



## wallyworld

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Hey wallyworld, would a traxxas xxxs chasis work?


 Probably will. Don't bring tires with pins on them. Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

I've heard the guys run 21.5 or 17.5 motors. Do they run the same setup for the road course?


----------



## wallyworld

260tarhellboy1 said:


> I've heard the guys run 21.5 or 17.5 motors. Do they run the same setup for the road course?


 They sure do.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Hey, can anyone tell me who makes the mini coopers


----------



## rockin_bob13

Tamiya M03 or M05 kits or RTR's.


----------



## sportpak

Good luck to the guys headed to the Gate this weekend. Bring home some gold fellas!

Ben


----------



## sheath

November 15 is the 3rd leg of the Midwest Great Lakes USVTA series at Summit R/C Raceway in Fort Wayne, Indiana.​Doors open at 8 AM and racing begins at Noon. 
The Vintage Trans-AM class is the main event, but other classes will be offered with at least 4 racers present for the class. 
Check www.summitrcraceway.com for information on the track, maps and other info. Information specific to this event will be up soon. Check out our results page for the recent results and results from last years Midwest Series race. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## jak43

Friday is the 1st week of the weekly point series for VTA. Next week will be for Slash trucks. The series will alternate between VTA and Slash for the season.


----------



## sportpak

Sad to report I won't be able to make it tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'm stuck playing the family man thing. No worries, I'll be in full force next Sunday.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Sad to report I won't be able to make it tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'm stuck playing the family man thing. No worries, I'll be in full force next Sunday.
> 
> Ben


Damn.....sounds like your scared of a 7th grader....


----------



## rockin_bob13

I hear them 7th graders have it goin' on. They're tuff.


----------



## wallyworld

rockin_bob13 said:


> I hear them 7th graders have it goin' on. They're tuff.


 Hi Bob. Congrats on you're successful outdoor season at hobbytown. If you're coming up Nov. 15 you'll find out. She can wheel it. I think we've got a great lay out planned for that day also. As always good times to be had when we all get together and put a little fender on each other.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*rules*

Do you have to have the head and is Tekin turbo allowed?


----------



## sportpak

What I miss last night?


----------



## TrickyOne

rockin_bob13 said:


> Do you have to have the head and is Tekin turbo allowed?


Bob.....for the USVTA Great Lakes Series race on the 15th you do not have to have the driver figure/head in your car....it is incouraged but its not a rule much like the paint jobs on the cars. For the rules of the series we are asking that everyone with Tekin ESC's turn off the extra turbo boost on the esc. You can still run max timing in the ESC just the additional turbo boost is what we are asking to be turned off. We just had our first race with these rules this past saturday in Green Bay, Wi and there wasnt any issues and the racing was as close as its ever been. I will have a Tekin hot wire with me on sunday to change or check anyones Tekin's and make sure they are good to go....please feel free to come by with any questions......I(Kevin kane) will be there sunday but Rob King will be unable to make it. 

Here is a link to the full series rules and information.....
http://www.rctech.net/forum/5945164-post1.html


Just to check will the track be open at all on saturday for practice or will it be set up for oval on the 14th? I think me and another race will drive out saturday so we dont have to get up so early sunday and just wanted to know if there was any chance to practice on saturday?

Thanks
Kevin Kane


----------



## wallyworld

TrickyOne said:


> Just to check will the track be open at all on saturday for practice or will it be set up for oval on the 14th? I think me and another race will drive out saturday so we dont have to get up so early sunday and just wanted to know if there was any chance to practice on saturday?
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin Kane


 There will be oval racing saturday starting at 3pm. We usually have a large turn out for VTA oval and anyone wanting to race Sat. and Sun. will only pay a $10 fee for Sat. We usually are done by 7:30 on saturdays and the competition is always great.


----------



## Miller Time

TrickyOne said:


> For the rules of the series we are asking that everyone with Tekin ESC's turn off the extra turbo boost on the esc. You can still run max timing in the ESC just the additional turbo boost is what we are asking to be turned off. We just had our first race with these rules this past saturday in Green Bay, Wi and there wasnt any issues and the racing was as close as its ever been.


That is the dumbest rule ever. Are you going to start banning Speedos, the SXX has a turbo feature built in and you can't hook it up and check it. The New CRC advanced Speedos are starting to make their way to the racers and their may be a few of them out and their software (or something) is making them ballistic. Anyone who expects to travel throughout a series should be ready to race.


----------



## sportpak

Ken, VTA a tightly run racing program like NASCAR. VTA speeds have gone WELL beyond what the original intent of the class foresaw. The speedo thing has been the largest contributing factor, dialing down might be a good thing for the class. It's just software at this point.

I'm running 198 software and feel like I give nothing up in power, and have fewer adjustments to worry about. I aint scared...

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Ken, VTA a tightly run racing program like NASCAR. VTA speeds have gone WELL beyond what the original intent of the class foresaw. The speedo thing has been the largest contributing factor, dialing down might be a good thing for the class. It's just software at this point.
> 
> I'm running 198 software and feel like I give nothing up in power, and have fewer adjustments to worry about. I aint scared...
> 
> Ben


The point is Tekin is easily tech'd due in part to their interface, there are other ESC out their that can run with Tekin that are not so easily tech. So penalize the guy that buys an upgradable ESC instead of the latest $200 investment every other month. I agree the class is a lot faster than it was intended, heck it's nearly as fast as 17.5 rubber. If the class is too fast perhaps they should think about 1cell lipo. But lopsided rules are ridiculus, not to mention they 'ASKED' for it not to be used, is it actually in the rules


----------



## TrickyOne

Miller Time said:


> That is the dumbest rule ever. Are you going to start banning Speedos, the SXX has a turbo feature built in and you can't hook it up and check it. The New CRC advanced Speedos are starting to make their way to the racers and their may be a few of them out and their software (or something) is making them ballistic. Anyone who expects to travel throughout a series should be ready to race.


Thanks for you input. We did alot of testing to make sure this was a fair and balanced way to help keep the speeds in check.....and it is. If you turn off the extra boost of the Tekin esc's the speed of the tekin is the same as every other ESC on the market at this time. Also as per the rules any new ESC will also be subject to this rule.....so the mystical CRC esc and the new Novak and the new LRP and the new SP will be subject to this rule. The goal is to keep racing fair and even. Rob is looking into many ways to keep the racing close and it very well might be 1 cell but it needs to be worked out and he needs to make sure that the main goal of cost effective close racing is reached.


----------



## sportpak

VTA has evolved so much in the last 9 months. My opinion, to keep it reasonable, or back in line with the spirit of the class, your gonna almost have to chop the class off at the knees so to say to get the speeds and cost down. That will never be easy, but it may be necessary to keep VTA viable for another couple seasons.

Either way, I can't wait until Sunday.

Ben


----------



## cwoods34

I hope to make it there this Sunday for some VTA action.

With regards to the Turbo feature...... I am glad that efforts are being made to ensure a level playing field, BUT are all non-Tekin speedo's going to be checked also? What's to stop someone from just thinking, "Ok, I'll pull out my Tekin and borrow my buddy's XXX since it won't be teched"? Just a thought. I planned to take the Tekin out of my foam car to use but I'll be more than happy to disable the Turbo on it.


----------



## TrickyOne

sportpak said:


> VTA has evolved so much in the last 9 months. My opinion, to keep it reasonable, or back in line with the spirit of the class, your gonna almost have to chop the class off at the knees so to say to get the speeds and cost down. That will never be easy, but it may be necessary to keep VTA viable for another couple seasons.
> 
> Either way, I can't wait until Sunday.
> 
> Ben


Exactly.....this is what Rob is working towards keeping the class going strong.



cwoods34 said:


> I hope to make it there this Sunday for some VTA action.
> 
> With regards to the Turbo feature...... I am glad that efforts are being made to ensure a level playing field, BUT are all non-Tekin speedo's going to be checked also? What's to stop someone from just thinking, "Ok, I'll pull out my Tekin and borrow my buddy's XXX since it won't be teched"? Just a thought. I planned to take the Tekin out of my foam car to use but I'll be more than happy to disable the Turbo on it.


There isnt an issue with the other ESC's on the market right now only the Tekin right now with the extra boost turned on has an advatange over everything else in this class. Once you turn off the extra boost all other ESC's with their max timing settings are all the same speed.....be it too fast IMO....but they are all the same speed. The Tekin has 2 timing settings one for normal timing advance and one for advance once you hold full throrttle for set amount of time.....this is the timing we are asking people to turn off as this gives a noticable advantage to the cars with this on the straight....its like having a two speed in the car. We know this fix isnt perfect but it does bring the field closer together. We had our first race under these very rules last saturday and the top 6 or 7 cars were all with in a tenth of each other....and there was SP, LRP, Tekin and Novaks all raced at the same time....so yes it does work. Like I said before any new ESC's or new software will be subject to this same rule....if we see it has an advantage we will ask you to turn it down or off like we did with the Tekin.


----------



## rockin_bob13

what speedo won?


----------



## TrickyOne

rockin_bob13 said:


> what speedo won?


Speed Passion GT 1.1


----------



## cwoods34

Ok, I thought that the LRP had a "turbo"-like feature also, but I haven't personally used one, so my bad  I didn't realize Tekin was the only one with a secondary timing mechanism so to speak.

What other classes might be ran?


----------



## sheath

Nothing set in stone regarding other classes. If 4 or more show up wanting to run a class it can be run. Any less, and the next heat will be short of turn marshalls. We have been running short course trucks on the road course with small portable jumps on our weekly Friday night racing. 12th scale single cell 17.5, World GT, touring car would all be a possibility. Even F1 was mentioned a few weeks ago, but nobody local has one.
I would suggest posting here if anyone is interested in running a specific class, and we can get a roll call going to gauge the interest.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Ok, I thought that the LRP had a "turbo"-like feature also, but I haven't personally used one, so my bad  I didn't realize Tekin was the only one with a secondary timing mechanism so to speak.
> 
> What other classes might be ran?


Actually LRP started it with their software in the SPX at Snowbirds in January, it is what prompted Tekin to add it and then SRP came out with the SXX, the only difference is it can be varied to suit the track with Tekin but it is hidden within preset profiles on the others.


----------



## dragrace

I don't run in this class but I have to make this comment. VTA is not a cheap class that everyone thinks. I am now seeing guy's purchase $600 Touring cars to run in this "so called" spec class. I think Ken is right. You have a way to tech the Tekin but not the others so Tekin is singled out.
Don't try to control the costs in some areas and let other areas go out of control......
Just my 2 cents from a 1/12 racer....

Steve


----------



## rjvk

The Tekin with the v200 "Turbo" feature is just way too fast. I have one and I have raced it in VTA and I was able to lap faster than anyone at the 1st Hurricane race this year. I also know my car was not at all 100% on the setup. In fact I know several guys had better cars than me, but the turbo easily made up for that. Some of those guys had SPX escs as well, but it is no match for the Tekin. This was very obvious outside on bigger tracks.

That being said, without the turbo, everyone is a lot closer. Kevin K TQ'ed and won last week's race with a Speed Passion. There were several SPX cars in the field, but he had the fastest run, and all the hot laps were very close (9.7-9.9 across the board). We also have another driver, John Ermer, who runs in the top 5 all the time with a GTB. His car is very dialed, however.

All we ask is that you turn the Turbo off. Other than that, you can do whatever you want. There are further steps I feel we could take to really even everything out, but for now this is what we are trying for this particular series. 

As some others have said, the cars are just going too fast for what the intention of this class is. Everyone should be able to run the car at it's limit. Right now that is beyond some guys due to the speed.
Rob King


----------



## rockin_bob13

Whatever the rules, I'm comin' for some fun.


----------



## wallyworld

I won't argue about cost or rules but the facts are VTA racing has been very popular at our track as some other tracks because the cars are controled with spec tires and other things to keep the speeds down. That makes them appealing to a lot of racers. I hope they continue to carry on with this same appoach in the future for these cars.


----------



## cwoods34

Exactly what Rockin' Bob said. I'll just leave my Sphere in the VTA and bring my foam car to at least just play with in between heats. If my Slash didn't literally have 4 pounds of mud and a VXL system in it right now I'd bring it for some carpet mayhem.


----------



## sportpak

rockin_bob13 said:


> Whatever the rules, I'm comin' for some fun.


Pssshht... I coming to be ultra serious and planning to ruin everyone else time in the process.:hat:

Ben


----------



## jluck

and im gonna come to ruin bens time haha


----------



## jak43

Just a reminder that we will be racing this Sunday for the VTA race and not this Friday. The points series will resume for Slash on Friday, Nov. 20. I am going to try my slash on the road course for Sunday if I can get the dirt cleaned off of it in time.

John


----------



## hacker3

Doh! someone said FOAM TIRE.....................

-Tracey


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Just a statement, anyone who has missed pinky, I'm coming back this weekend.


----------



## kartracer4

how much is the vta race sunday


----------



## wallyworld

kartracer4 said:


> how much is the vta race sunday


 Twenty bucks.


----------



## sdtech58

Just $0.02 from someone that doesn't race VTA and is an electric newb.

Just need everyone to buy Slashes, leave them stock and be done with it!!!

Seriously though, it will be very difficult to keep any form of racing "cheap", even "Spec" classes. It is human nature to want to be better than the next guy. Short of making everyone run the exact same equipment, it will be a daunting task to keep things "fair". I bought my Slash and a 8.4V NiMH battery thinking that I was entering a "Spec" Class for $250, until guys that were geared identically to me blew me away in the straights. What was the common denominator? LiPo!!! So I went and bought a LiPo and charger for $250, which brought my "Spec" class racing into the $500 range. Low and behold, no more getting blown out in the straights.

We all need to remember that we are racing TOY CARS. If a guy beats you because he has "better equipment", you can do one of two things. You can accept the fact that you lost and enjoy the racing anyways, or you can spend the money and buy what he has so you can beat him next time. For me, I have just as much fun if I win a race or if I finish dead last. I don't plan on racing RC cars for a career anytime soon, so winning really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## sportpak

So who is the first guy to get the new speedo?? I'm glad I run "mid" pack mentality, that SOB is a little pricey...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271791

Only Ken would spend $400 on a speedo. 

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

Only those trying to fit into the Rules for VTA need to spend that kind of money, I'll keep downloading free upgrades and utilizing the software.


----------



## rjvk

Miller Time said:


> Only those trying to fit into the Rules for VTA need to spend that kind of money, I'll keep downloading free upgrades and utilizing the software.


Don't expect the advance to ever be legal for VTA.


----------



## nitro neil

just wondering if there is any racing on the 21st of nov.


----------



## sportpak

rjvk said:


> Don't expect the advance to ever be legal for VTA.


Does that mean we should expect single cell has a possible future in VTA?


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Only those trying to fit into the Rules for VTA need to spend that kind of money, I'll keep downloading free upgrades and utilizing the software.


Hopefully it doesn't take 6 months and 14 different variations to get it right. It only takes one guy (Phil) buying one, then it's put up or shut up for everyone else. I always new there would be a learning curve, but damn...

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Hopefully it doesn't take 6 months and 14 different variations to get it right. It only takes one guy (Phil) buying one, then it's put up or shut up for everyone else. I always new there would be a learning curve, but damn...
> 
> Ben


Ben 
The problem is not what is used but whom it is used by. VTA was created as a fun, low cost, slower paced class. When Summit adopted it the fast guys discussed not taking it as serious so as not to drive out those who would be better suited to such a class. You see how that worked! Regionally speaking there are simply guys running VTA that should move on. It is no different than restricting certain fast guys from Stock, maybe it is even worse. No matter how the VTA gods slice the rules, the 'pros' will still win and the slower will be at an even larger deficit as their less than perfect set-up or driving will be a huge factor. This is what happens in every "spec" class I've seen.


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Ben
> The problem is not what is used but whom it is used by. VTA was created as a fun, low cost, slower paced class. When Summit adopted it the fast guys discussed not taking it as serious so as not to drive out those who would be better suited to such a class. You see how that worked! Regionally speaking there are simply guys running VTA that should move on. It is no different than restricting certain fast guys from Stock, maybe it is even worse. No matter how the VTA gods slice the rules, the 'pros' will still win and the slower will be at an even larger deficit as their less than perfect set-up or driving will be a huge factor. This is what happens in every "spec" class I've seen.


I totally agree with that. Unfortunately we don't have endless options because of resources and we end up with what we end up with. The "fun" classes end up serious, and the "serious" classes end up ridiculously expensive and stressful. Crawling is a good example of what happens when rules are too loose.

It still boils down as to how we act with each other at the club level. If we're responsible and keep it all accessible and approachable, we still are able to have fun with it.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Great time today guys. My car was horrible, but shtuff happens.

New speedo rocks. Small BEC problem to work out, but I'm on top of it. Out of the box it's as fast as my Tekin v198. Had way more power then the car could handle. Had a lot more to dial into it too, so the future looks way to fast. Where's my chassis tech?

Ben


----------



## cwoods34

I had a blast today, very smooth program and as always everyone was fun to race with. 

Sorry about your luck Ben  although your car did look good when it was running! 

$400 speedo?!?!?!  That's why I buy all of my stuff used....

Used 007 - $200 from ebay with TONS of parts
Used SMC - $75
Used Sphere & servo - $100
Used Novak - $40

Around $400 for a complete competitive VTA car seems like a bargain to me! The Sphere had no problems keeping up with the SPX and non-turbo'd Tekins today. 

Once again, great racing! The trucks were entertaining as well!


----------



## mrbighead

Thanks, guys had fun we have to do it again soon. Mr. 12 scale good run I have to tell Ken you drove his car better then him.LOL


----------



## FASTPZ

Thanks guys, had a great time today. Alot of fun mixing it up with the out of town racers and local guys and gals. A great job to the 7th grader (Leah) qualifying 8th to make the A main, sorry i didn't get the bolt tightened up for her in the c-hub. Looking forward to more racing. Phil Z


----------



## Lugnutz

Any results?


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Any results?


I wasn't there but from those I've talked to the 7th grade GIRL made the 'A' main and Phil Z finished 2nd and John Kissel was 5th.


----------



## wallyworld

Click on this for VTA results: http://www.summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 11-15-2009.htm


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks everyone for coming this sunday and making this a great day of racing at our track. Also thanks to John Kissel, Scott Heath, Phil Z. and all the other locals that helped out. Wally.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Traction was up, my car sucked, but still managed to have a lot of fun in the VTA B-main racing the cars that were equal to mine. Summit ran a smooth program (as usual) and got us out earlier than I expected. Another good day of racing VTA!


----------



## nutz4rc

I see a link to Oval Rules but none for On Road. Are they on the site? If so, where? 

Or, what are rules for 1/12th on road?


----------



## BigShow4u

I do a lot of off road racing but i am looking into getting into Road course racing and was just wondering what car i should consider buying. I am going to get a used one so if i dont like it i wont be to deep into it.
I have been looking at the TC5 but want to research other cars as well. Any help is great. Thanks


----------



## sportpak

nutz4rc said:


> I see a link to Oval Rules but none for On Road. Are they on the site? If so, where?
> 
> Or, what are rules for 1/12th on road?


12th scale is 17.5, single cell lipo, any speed control, and basically all other ROAR rules.



BigShow4u said:


> I do a lot of off road racing but i am looking into getting into Road course racing and was just wondering what car i should consider buying. I am going to get a used one so if i dont like it i wont be to deep into it.
> I have been looking at the TC5 but want to research other cars as well. Any help is great. Thanks


We have a few guys with TC5s. It's a good car that has parts available at a fair price. It wouldn't take much to get it flying. Some of the more exotic stuff is popular, but parts are a premium price, usually mail order only. I would give two thumbs up for a TC5.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

> We have a few guys with TC5s. It's a good car that has parts available at a fair price. It wouldn't take much to get it flying. Some of the more exotic stuff is popular, but parts are a premium price, usually mail order only. I would give two thumbs up for a TC5.
> 
> Ben


cool. I would rather have parts available since i would be new. LOL 
I have a Clone TC4 but nothing worth racing. A buddy gave it to me and i cant say no to free RC stuff. 

Are there diff classes?
what are the spec's.

Thanks for the help


----------



## sportpak

BigShow4u said:


> cool. I would rather have parts available since i would be new. LOL
> I have a Clone TC4 but nothing worth racing. A buddy gave it to me and i cant say no to free RC stuff.
> 
> Are there diff classes?
> what are the spec's.
> 
> Thanks for the help



We basically run VTA and Slash Corr trucks for onroad. 

VTA is 21.5 brushless and 7.4 lipo or 6 cell nimh. We run the vintage HPI wheels, tires, and bodies. It's a good time. You should check us out some night and see it in person.


----------



## sportpak

Hey Phil.

I still can't find that kind of tool for foams. If we can't find anything, A Main Hobbies say they have the Hudy in stock.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

When is the next VTA race? 

I was trying to make it up for the slash races but stuff always came up.


----------



## jak43

We run both slash and vta on Friday nights with racing starting at 7:00. This week is a slash points night, but we will also run vta and 1/12.


----------



## wallyworld

TC5 is a good way to go. Vintage Trans-Am seems to be the rage right now for on - road racing.


----------



## FASTPZ

thanks ben i will try a-main. i will be practicing thursday night at summit, how about any others? ben and john are you interested? want to get some more practicing in before cleveland. thanks guys. see ya at the track


----------



## jak43

I will be able to make it Thurs. to practice. Found a couple of things wrong with my vta and 1/12 that should make them much better.


----------



## sportpak

Good show last night. Slash is getting faster, but not quite fast enough.
Leah needs to fix her Slash, she's missing out on a lot of fun.

Hope to have VTA car ready for next Friday.

Ben


----------



## jak43

Lot's of fun racing yesterday. Learned some things on the 1/12. Good racing with Phil and Scott. Look forward to some vta action on Friday. It is a vta points night. Might even try some oval racing next Saturday.

John


----------



## sportpak

jak43 said:


> ...Might even try some oval racing next Saturday.
> 
> John



Say it aint so! I remember how pissed you were after running oval the last time.:hat:
Good luck man, maybe I swing out and see what going on Saturday. See you Friday for sure.

Ben


----------



## jluck

ben we should run oval too that way i can beat you 
and i still need that new software:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

jluck said:


> ben we should run oval too that way i can beat you
> and i still need that new software:thumbsup:



I sent Vegas 200 to your email. It's legit this time.

Me and oval don't do too well.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I sent Vegas 200 to your email. It's legit this time.
> 
> Me and oval don't do too well.
> 
> Ben


Vegas 200....man you need to get with the current times


----------



## FASTPZ

Yea Ben I didn't think the mamba max needed the new software!!! Had a great time racing friday night and the slash does look like alot of fun. Leah said ya all better get some more practice in before she pulls her stuff out. Good racing and see ya at the track phil z


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Vegas 200....man you need to get with the current times


I'm over the "most current" software fiasco.

I hope to be in Friday early-ish for practice before the big show. My new servo is in the mail, so I'm hoping to have the Losi ready to rock.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

FASTPZ said:


> Yea Ben I didn't think the mamba max needed the new software!!! Had a great time racing friday night and the slash does look like alot of fun. Leah said ya all better get some more practice in before she pulls her stuff out. Good racing and see ya at the track phil z



I told Leah to get her Slash going. Everyone is going pretty fast and it would be awesome having her running with us.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

ok, well i didn't get the car i wanted so i am looking at a losi JRX-S pro. is this a good car for VTA. I just don't want to buy something thats just gonna let me down. What other cars do you guys suggest?

still looking for either a Xray T2 or T2R or TC5 but what other's should i look into?


----------



## badlands boy

Anyone showing up this Friday? I don't know if I'll be there. I might be going to Muncie to see Chris Huston who is in from Kentucky. Have a good Turkey day gang!


----------



## wallyworld

This friday is points night for VTA so there should be a good turn out.


----------



## BigShow4u

well i found a deal i couldn't pass up. JRX-S pro with Novak Havoc w/ SS 17.5

I need to get some pinion gears but not sure what to get. 

Has a 128t 64p spur so what pinion sizes would i need to consider getting?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## sportpak

BigShow4u said:


> well i found a deal i couldn't pass up. JRX-S pro with Novak Havoc w/ SS 17.5
> 
> I need to get some pinion gears but not sure what to get.
> 
> Has a 128t 64p spur so what pinion sizes would i need to consider getting?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


You'll have to stop in Friday and see us. We have a guy (Justin) that has set his father in law up with a JRXS. He has a lipo working in it and everything. That car is not really all that lipo friendly. He will be the guy you need to talk to about getting your combo working. A lot of us can help with general things, but Justin will have the specific insight you need.

Your 128 spur will be too big I imagine. Losi makes a 118 that would help get you in the range you need to be. A lot of that will depend on your motor/battery situation.

Do you plan to get a 21.5, or were you going to make the 17.5 work a while? We could probably get a gear ratio figured out to get you running a safe speed. This would work for casual club nights, but if you quickly become competitive and want to run for points, or when we have official VTA races, you will need to get a 21.5. 

Let's no sweat the details, get it running and come racing. I have pinions you can experiment with.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

Thanks for the info. Not sure when my car will get here but i imagine Friday or sat because of the holiday. 

Ill try to make it up friday but because of the holiday I'm not sure what the wife has planned for us. LOL


----------



## jak43

Remember, tonight is a VTA points night.

John


----------



## badlands boy

jak43 said:


> Remember, tonight is a VTA points night.
> 
> John


I'll be there! Let's race!:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

How'd our home town crew do at Cleveland?


----------



## jak43

Phil called and said he was 4th in Masters A-main and won the B for 13.5. Ken was second in the Masters B.

Congrats to both.


----------



## wallyworld

Point series for 1/12 and SC Trucks this friday night.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Hey, wallyworld, what are the rules for the mini late model class up in fort wayne?


----------



## wallyworld

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Hey, wallyworld, what are the rules for the mini late model class up in fort wayne?


 Click on this for the oval class rules. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/OvalRules.html


----------



## sportpak

So is FASTPZ going to bring that fancy speed control tomorrow? I would like to see it in action. John was pretty even when it was Tekin vs Tekin, I'm interested in seeing a difference or a bunch of hype.

Ben

Castle is making a single cell Mamba Pro. Don't know it this tank will fit in a 12th scale.

http://www.castlecreations.com/products/mamba_max_pro-onecell.html


----------



## Miller Time

It's not hype, when the fastest are forced to switch it says something. It is easily .3+ per lap. What's more it is more immpessive on the tight sections so it will likely be a larger factor at Summit. Well see tomorrow. I'll be there perhaps running 1/12 or just wrenching for some Hustler and I'll bring Devon for VTA or Slash


----------



## sportpak

Does anyone really know what exactly it does yet? If it were a software thing, I think Tekin would have had something close by now. It'll be fun to watch the mystery unravel.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

wallyworld said:


> Click on this for the oval class rules. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/OvalRules.html


Do you allow cvds, aluminum shocks and other after market parts like that?


----------



## BigShow4u

Well i have my car ready other than VTA body and tires. I'm gonna try to make it up there Friday and just play around with it and get the feel for it.


----------



## sportpak

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Do you allow cvds, aluminum shocks and other after market parts like that?


If you need oval attention, the oval thread is where your going to find it. Try your luck over there.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267262


----------



## wallyworld

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Do you allow cvds, aluminum shocks and other after market parts like that?


 Yes we do.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

sportpak said:


> If you need oval attention, the oval thread is where your going to find it. Try your luck over there.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267262


Ok, what should I be asking about in this thread? Maybe help with my VTA setup so I can get it up and running. I have a car, but I need a motor, speed controller and radio. What you guys recomend? I'm looking to run it on the road course along with the oval.


----------



## sportpak

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Ok, what should I be asking about in this thread? Maybe help with my VTA setup so I can get it up and running. I have a car, but I need a motor, speed controller and radio. What you guys recomend? I'm looking to run it on the road course along with the oval.



VTA is much easier language for some of our onroaders to speak...

The Novak 21.5 Pro SS or Novak 21.5 Ballistic are the motors you want to have. They are legal in any VTA configuration. Many could be had used for $50.

Speed control is a touchy issue. It seems that a speed control will eventually be spec'ed. Most likely this summer sometime. That being said, you could go after new fancy timing advancing speed control for the rest of year, then maybe have to change it for next year. If your new to onroad racing, I would recommend a Novak Havok or a refurbed GTB. They are very solid speed controls that most likely would be included (and accepted) in next years speed control ruling. The advancing speed controls add complexity and will greatly distract from driving and chassis setup.

Lot's of radio choices. Many used on here and RcTech. Anything 2.4ghz is what I would recommend. Tower Hobbies has a nice looking one with some trim adjustments for $80 I think.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

i bought a refurbed motor and ESC. I bought the Havoc and a brushless motor for $122. Saved about $30. They look brand new and go through the same tests as the new electronics do. They even have the same warranty.


----------



## sportpak

BigShow4u said:


> i bought a refurbed motor and ESC. I bought the Havoc and a brushless motor for $122. Saved about $30. They look brand new and go through the same tests as the new electronics do. They even have the same warranty.


That's a prime example. I have had several refurbed Novak products and all of them were flawless.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

associated has refurb cars, and ones that have the box damaged but the cars are 100% fine. You just have to keep checking the website for them cause they sell fast. not sure if any other companies do this but it saves $$ to look into it. I remember looking at a TC5F that was $250 and the box was the only damage. 

There are great deals out there but you just need to search for them.


----------



## FASTPZ

SUMMIT RACEWAY IS HAVING A TROPHY RACE SUNDAY JANUARY 3RD. SEE THE WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO, LOOKING FORWARD TO SOME GREAT RACING ACTION IN SLASH, VINTAGE TRANS AM AND 17.5 1/12 SCALE. IF YOU GOT IT YOU BETTER BRING IT BECAUSE IT IS GONN BE ALOT OF FUN. THANKS TO LEAH FOR TYPING THIS FOR US. SEE YA AT THE TRACK :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## onefastdude

Can I come race with you guys?  :wave:


----------



## FASTPZ

SURE ELI WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YA UP FOR SOME GOOD ROAD COURSE RUG ACTION. BETTER BRING YOUR A GAME AS LEAH IS GETTING PRETTY FAST TOO. SEE YA AT THE TRACKS PHIL Z.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sheath

The Return... Summit R/C Raceway's New Years Race
Carpet Roadcourse Racing
Sunday January 3, 2008 - Racing starts at Noon
17.5 Single Cell Lipo 1/12 Scale
Vintage Trans Am
Short Course Truck
Other classes will run with enough interest (4 or more racers)
Let us know what you want to run...

$20 first entry, $10 additional entries​


----------



## jak43

VTA points night tonight. Ben will be running a new car. Hopefully, he retired that green Camaro before the fenders fall off of it.


----------



## sportpak

jak43 said:


> VTA points night tonight. Ben will be running a new car. Hopefully, he retired that green Camaro before the fenders fall off of it.


Yes I did, and obviously I ended up with an equally ugly 66 Mustang.

First day out with new car wasn't bad. Little inconsistent yet, but it got better as the night went on. I wanna try a different body to see if that helps. I've had zero luck or confidence with these VTA tires as of late. I'll keep mumbling and grumbling to myself.

I feel really bad for breaking Brad's (I think) finger. He was in a bad spot and I didn't see him until a foot before impact. I was obvious broken and split at the tip pretty bad. The broken Kydex bumper and blood/guts on the hood of my car makes me cringe thinking about it. 

Ben


----------



## badlands boy

sportpak said:


> Yes I did, and obviously I ended up with an equally ugly 66 Mustang.
> 
> First day out with new car wasn't bad. Little inconsistent yet, but it got better as the night went on. I wanna try a different body to see if that helps. I've had zero luck or confidence with these VTA tires as of late. I'll keep mumbling and grumbling to myself.
> 
> I feel really bad for breaking Brad's (I think) finger. He was in a bad spot and I didn't see him until a foot before impact. I was obvious broken and split at the tip pretty bad. The broken Kydex bumper and blood/guts on the hood of my car makes me cringe thinking about it.
> 
> Ben


Who knew that VTA was a contact sport?! You won't regret the '70 Mustang body. Hopefully you can get one before the race on the 3rd.


----------



## wallyworld

badlands boy said:


> Who knew that VTA was a contact sport?! You won't regret the '70 Mustang body. Hopefully you can get one before the race on the 3rd.


 Great to see you doing so well with your car Jeff. Looking forward to more close racing with ya.


----------



## ashxxxnt

id the vta season all year long or just winter time. i need something to do what time usally does the races end at night.


----------



## sheath

Well.... a little of both. The main season for VTA is the indoor on the carpet(basically October thru April). We do have a big VTA summer race scheduled for a street course in downtown Fort Wayne this summer. In 2009 it was during Three Rivers Festival, and this coming summer of 2010 it will be during Ribfest. No regularly scheduled outdoor VTA races scheduled for the summer though.

The Friday night roadcourse racing starts at 7 PM and is usually wrapped up around 11 PM. We try to stick to a 1 hour clock for the heats and the main. Heats begin at 7, 8 and 9 with the mains at 10PM.


----------



## wallyworld

I hope everyone is enjoying Christmas today. Thanks for everyones friendship through the years and hopefully there will be many more years of the same. Dale


----------



## J.O.

hey,

when are you guys planning on running the region 5 race?


----------



## Miller Time

Not sure but the Second weekend in Feburary or 1st weekend in March would be the most practical with all the surrounding race dates.

2st week of Jan is Novak Race
3rd Week of Jan is Grandslam race in Cincinnati
5th week of Jan is Snowbirds

3rd weekend of Feburary is the Final GrandSlam race in Canada which will bring a lot of Ohio and Michigan racers

4th weekend in March is Carpet Nationals and little happens after that


----------



## sportpak

J.O. said:


> hey,
> 
> when are you guys planning on running the region 5 race?


Is there confirmation that Summit has this race again? Are we getting the cart ahead of the horse?

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Is there confirmation that Summit has this race again? Are we getting the cart ahead of the horse?
> 
> Ben


 I believe we are. Let's see if we can get the race first before Ken arranges a date for us.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Not sure but the Second weekend in Feburary or 1st weekend in March would be the most practical with all the surrounding race dates.
> 
> 2st week of Jan is Novak Race
> 3rd Week of Jan is Grandslam race in Cincinnati
> 5th week of Jan is Snowbirds
> 
> 3rd weekend of Feburary is the Final GrandSlam race in Canada which will bring a lot of Ohio and Michigan racers
> 
> 4th weekend in March is Carpet Nationals and little happens after that


 Man that is a tough schedule to work around.....But keep us posted Dale....I am gonna be there to rail test.....Back in town for some limited racing....:wave:.......I would say nice research Ken but I bet your attending all but 1 of those races......


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Man that is a tough schedule to work around.....But keep us posted Dale....I am gonna be there to rail test.....Back in town for some limited racing....:wave:.......I would say nice research Ken but I bet your attending all but 1 of those races......


Yeah can't find anyone to go to Snowbirds with.....say what are you doing the last week in January


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Yeah can't find anyone to go to Snowbirds with.....say what are you doing the last week in January


 Huh....You never know.....


----------



## onefastdude

I thought that Filo (Tri-State Hobbies) was going to put a bid in, or has put a bid in for the region 5 race!


----------



## Crptracer

onefastdude said:


> I thought that Filo (Tri-State Hobbies) was going to put a bid in, or has put a bid in for the region 5 race!


 Wouldnt doubt that.....One would think this race would have been awarded already they already awarded region 12 out in california....last time i checked 5 comes before 12.....but we are talking about ROAR.....


----------



## sportpak

It's good to see Steve has started figuring out his numbers. :hat:


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> It's good to see Steve has started figuring out his numbers. :hat:


 It took a while but I is good up to 20....I can even keep my shoes on....:tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

Ben....You and Jhon Petty should come down for this race on the 2nd at the "Big Rug"..


----------



## Crptracer

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf



New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced


----------



## J Blaze

25.5 is that a typ-o!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Nope...Its from NOVAK


----------



## J Blaze

I thought we were sup to run 21.5s didnt know they made a 25.5?


----------



## Crptracer

Its something new for 2010....I guess Novak is going to have some specific things on there site for VTA racers....


----------



## J Blaze

nice just got into the vta and now I have to buy another new motor.


----------



## sportpak

The big thing now will be transitioning our current VTAers to the SPEC rules. 

We have 10 months or so to get with the program, so there doesn't need to be any freaking out. I don't want to invalidate anyone's displeasure or fear, but let me try and keep things in perspective. Where there is a will, there is a way. 

Think of it like this, if you end up buying 2 less sets of tires and few less bodies, your actually ahead in terms of $$, plus the racing will be better.

I sold a Tekin the other day for $135 (in less then 10minutes). That is almost enough to cover the complete Havoc system. Most of us have at least a full season and a half on the motors, so I would guess a fair portion of us were ready to retool to a Ballistic anyway. If you already have a Ballistic, the stator is only $40. 

It appears Novak will have some special provisions in place just for VTA, so perhaps there will be specific trade-in programs for some of our old 21.5s.

If Tekin owners want to keep their ESCs, I propose they use v183 software, in dual mode. I think that would be a pretty close combo.

We will have to get our "weeklys" together and discuss things. 

Ben


----------



## J Blaze

is it going to be that much slower?


----------



## sportpak

It will .5 or better. It doesn't sound like much, but it will help 95% of our current racers. 

I'm all for going a little slower, your chassis setup window becomes a little larger. It will keep the car a little farther from the "edge". It will help our newer (and future new racers) turn more consistent and higher quality of laps. 

I think it's a positive move for onroad as whole having a truly speed friendly class.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Ben-Knobi has spoken.......Thank you oh wise one.....Solid advice as always


----------



## sportpak

Here is a post from NovakTwo on RcTech......

Originally Posted by NovakTwo View Post
We, here at Novak, have been in contact with Rob offering ideas about what we could provide to help level the playing field in the Vintage Trans Am series. Our concern--long term--is making affordable (understandable..) products available to attract new customers to both the R/C hobby, and also this series.

Here is the overview of our proposed TeamNovak/VTA program:

~ Offer the Havoc 2S/25.5 Spec System priced (in our store) at 129.99---lowest price offered for any Novak customized, Spec system.

~ Special Vintage Trans Am section in our store including the 25.5 systems, components, accessories and service items geared towards the series racers.

~ VTA 25.5T motors, both SS Pros and Ballistics. will be offered with a blue sleeve, rather than the standard color sleeve.

~ We will add the SS Pro 25.5 motor to our Service Options program, so those with Novak motors can exchange them for the blue-sleeved, VTA motors for 39.00 plus 5.00.

~ I will start a thread here on R/C Tech, so that series members can ask questions about the electronics/accessories, etc. we offer (I have a difficult time tracking Novak questions in this master VTA thread....)

~ Establish, dealer-direct pricing for our new Havoc 2S/25.5 Spec System, SS Pro 25.5 motor (VTA version) and Ballistic 25.5 (VTA version) so that your LHSs can support and help this series grow.


I think Novak is willing to take care of us. We all be OK>:hat:

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

I've read the new rules and 100 percent agree with them. Any time the racers at Summit Raceway are ready to change that will be fine with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

THANKS! after thinking about it and talking about it its not a bad thing.
just started driving and racing rc about a year ago. had never run on carpet or drove 4wheel drive until 2 weeks ago so Im fairly new at this and think it might be a good thing!


----------



## nutz4rc

You can use the trade in program at Novak and trade your current 21.5 motor in for a new 25.5 when the time is right.


----------



## sportpak

JUst getting the boost turned down/off or having the Havoc speed controls will greatly improve Summits VTA scene. We have plenty of time to get adjusted. No one needs to rush out and get a motor for the time being.


----------



## jluck

slower again :freak:
im all for gettin new people into the hobby but whens the line gonna be drawn if we have to go slower every year how long till your car can go the same speed as it does just siting on the bench?


----------



## wallyworld

jluck said:


> slower again :freak:
> im all for gettin new people into the hobby but whens the line gonna be drawn if we have to go slower every year how long till your car can go the same speed as it does just siting on the bench?


 Actually this will probably return the cars back to the original speed they were running when the class got started and got to be so popular.


----------



## sportpak

jluck said:


> slower again :freak:
> im all for gettin new people into the hobby but whens the line gonna be drawn if we have to go slower every year how long till your car can go the same speed as it does just siting on the bench?


Take it easy man. We have 9 months to see what happens. Going a little slower takes the edge off of the car and it's much more driveable for more people. The fast guys will always be fast, but the slow guys have a better go at it and hopefully continue to do it. I would rather run a little slower with 10 guys, then go as is with 5.


9 months, ....lots of time yet to finish this season strong. I plan to transition over to new rules rather quickly as we go through the winter. That way people can see what to expect out of the new rules. Trust me, I plan to be reasonably competitive under the new rules package, and hopefully this will help encourage others to give it a chance.

Ben


----------



## kartracer4

You can only go so slow before its just a parade. I understand keeping things manageable speed wise, but thats not what they are doing, they are just creating another spec class. Soon there will be a spec chassis, a spec spring , a spec shock oil. Spec is fine to a point , i guess. Essentially I am being spec'd out of the hobby, first slash killed 2wd truck now vta is killing on road, for me .

Adam


----------



## sportpak

kartracer4 said:


> You can only go so slow before its just a parade. I understand keeping things manageable speed wise, but thats not what they are doing, they are just creating another spec class. Soon there will be a spec chassis, a spec spring , a spec shock oil. Spec is fine to a point , i guess. Essentially I am being spec'd out of the hobby, first slash killed 2wd truck now vta is killing on road, for me .
> 
> Adam


I think it's going to dial back the speed a little, or at least not as much as people think. It's far from a perfect system, but I ran v203 today and I am very happy something has been done. The class has gotten out of control as far as speed is concerned.

It's going to be a 9 month process, let it evolve first, and then see if it's something you want to do. It isn't my most ideal TC scenario either, but I am willing to give it a chance.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

How do we do this???

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277478

AND......

This appears to be internally boosted. 6v BEC output on 1 or 2 cell operation. I bet it has little timing built in too.

http://aedownloads.com/press/in_123009_SXX-Stock-Spec.pdf


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> How do we do this???
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277478


 Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

BigShow4u said:


> associated has refurb cars, and ones that have the box damaged but the cars are 100% fine. You just have to keep checking the website for them cause they sell fast. not sure if any other companies do this but it saves $$ to look into it. I remember looking at a TC5F that was $250 and the box was the only damage.
> 
> There are great deals out there but you just need to search for them.


where all do i look, I know that im goin with the havoc system, so whats the best places to find deals?


----------



## BigShow4u

260tarhellboy1 said:


> where all do i look, I know that im goin with the havoc system, so whats the best places to find deals?


Novak has a refurb section on there site. Thats where i bought my Havoc system.

You could do a search for the item you want and say refurb and it might pop somthin up for ya.

Hope this helps.


I found a site that has Batteries and Chargers for Cheap. http://www.hobbypartz.com

Lipo Battery 30C 4000Mah Hard Case for $24.70
B6AC Charger is EXACTLY like the Trinity I Balance but for $59.95.


----------



## smoothie

Hi guys thinking about getting back into some road course racing. I have started to run a little oval as well but kind of have the bug for some road course as well. I have been out of it for a few years and was wandering what the car to have is as far as 1/10 touring. I was looking at the TC5. Anyone know the difference between the tc5f and the tc5r? A couple of years ago when I was racing there, I was running a Tc4 with rubber tires and had a blast. 

Also, my day off during the week is Tuesday. Which track is set up on Tuesday? Is it the oval or roadcourse? Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jak43

I'm not expert on TC5s but I would assume that the F is foam and the R is rubber. Ben recently bought a tc5r and has had good luck with it in VTA.

The oval is usually setup on Tues. yet. Dale will be able to answer for sure.


----------



## wallyworld

smoothie said:


> Also, my day off during the week is Tuesday. Which track is set up on Tuesday? Is it the oval or roadcourse? Thanks for all the input.


 If you let me in advance I can have the on-road set up for you on tuesday. I recommend that you show up on a friday and get some set up ideas from our TC5 racers before you come in on tuesdays though.


----------



## sportpak

John is right. R stands for rubber, F stands for foam.

I have two races on my Tc5R and it keeps getting better. I have no doubt it'll get much better with a few more races. The new rules package will also help settle the car.

Bring it out some Friday and we'll get a look at what you got going on and go from there.

Ben


----------



## BigShow4u

ok well i need help again. Does anyone know of any ROAR approved Lipo's that will fit in a JRX-S Pro. Since VTA has changed the rules, i need to find a Lipo that will fit and I don't want to buy NiMh if i just have to buy more batteries later in the yr. That and now i will have to invest into ANOTHER Motor! 

I dont see why they wont let a 6cell NiMh run with Lipo's as long as the motor is the same. I really don't see any advantages to it. Maybe some one here can help me on that.


----------



## sportpak

Nothing will fit in a JRXS. Bring what you have and you'll be fine to race. I don't consider a 6 cell any kind of advantage, I really doubt anyone would have any issues. I even we have a couple guys just getting started who were running nimh still.


----------



## smoothie

I haven't bought anything yet for road course racing. Is it better to get the foam version or the rubber version of the TC5? I remember last time I raced there we were running Take Offs CS27 rubber tires and I had a blast. Are you guys still running those?


----------



## wallyworld

smoothie said:


> I haven't bought anything yet for road course racing. Is it better to get the foam version or the rubber version of the TC5? I remember last time I raced there we were running Take Offs CS27 rubber tires and I had a blast. Are you guys still running those?


 I believe you would want the TC5-R kit. Rules for our TC racing are here: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/. When looking at the rules you'll notice there is an updated rules to go to. I would probably reccomend building your car to those rules.


----------



## wallyworld

Also USVTA is on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/USVTA This class has been very successful at every track it's been run at. Hope to see you at the raceway soon.


----------



## wallyworld

BigShow4u said:


> ok well i need help again. Does anyone know of any ROAR approved Lipo's that will fit in a JRX-S Pro. Since VTA has changed the rules, i need to find a Lipo that will fit and I don't want to buy NiMh if i just have to buy more batteries later in the yr. That and now i will have to invest into ANOTHER Motor!
> 
> I dont see why they wont let a 6cell NiMh run with Lipo's as long as the motor is the same. I really don't see any advantages to it. Maybe some one here can help me on that.


 Running six cell in your VTA car will be fine for weekly club racing


----------



## BigShow4u

i might end up doing that till i can figure out what im gonna do. i will have to run 4cell since i have a 17.5 motor. Wont be till tax time but i have waited this long so far, What's a little longer gonna harm. LOL

I think i may have found a ROAR approved LiPo (Pro Tek 3800) that will fit with minor mods to the car. Has the smallest foot print I have found so far. So i am Going to make up a model of the battery and see. Ill post the results if it will benifit anyone else who has the same problem as i do.


----------



## BigShow4u

well i made a wooden mock up of the lipo i found and with some minor mods......IT FITS!!! LOL i am taking photos while i do this and will post this on rcnet.com under the JRX-S topic, so if anyone else here has a JRX-S they can do the same. But i will be a little bit till i get the battery to do any final fitting (Tax time). 

i'll make it up there one of these days to race!

real TA paint schemes.

http://www.trans-amseries.com/racephotos.htm


----------



## sportpak

Here is a link the the Novak VTA store. It has a nice selection of new and re-manufactured items.

http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/135.0.1.1.69593.0.0.0.0?

Ben


----------



## sheath

Everyone ready for some Friday night roadcourse? After a couple weeks off for Christmas and New Years day, and then off last week for the BRL weekend, I'm ready to get back on the track.
Not sure but I think it's Short Course Truck and 1/12 scale points night.


----------



## sportpak

I'm ready to go. I hope to have my SC10 ready. I might have to do a Bushnell scramble to have it ready. Either way, a crappy night at the track is WAAYYY better then any day at work or school.

Ben


----------



## jak43

sheath said:


> Everyone ready for some Friday night roadcourse? After a couple weeks off for Christmas and New Years day, and then off last week for the BRL weekend, I'm ready to get back on the track.
> Not sure but I think it's Short Course Truck and 1/12 scale points night.



I think it should be VTA points as the last race before Christmas was 1/12 and SC truck. Dale will know for sure.


----------



## wallyworld

jak43 said:


> I think it should be VTA points as the last race before Christmas was 1/12 and SC truck. Dale will know for sure.


 Ah-h yes. You are correct wise school teacher.


----------



## rookie99

just to let everyone know that i a proud father of a 8lb 7oz baby girl, and i miss racing so much, hope to be back soon


----------



## sportpak

rookie99 said:


> just to let everyone know that i a proud father of a 8lb 7oz baby girl, and i miss racing so much, hope to be back soon


Congratulations!

Get back when you can, Slash racing is missing you.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

Anyone going to have their little cars subjected to some abuse on Friday? :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Friday is 1/12 and short course truck point night. We should have a few 1/12 cars.


----------



## sheath

I'll be there with the 1/12 scale...


----------



## mike1985

tonight's racing

A couple of us are coming into town tonight. What time does racing start ? what classes are running tonight ?

thanks

Hammer


----------



## sheath

Classes typically running are 
17.5 1/12 scale
Vintage Trans-Am
Short Course Truck

Hope to see you there!


----------



## jak43

VTA points night this Friday.


----------



## sportpak

I've got points to make up this week.


----------



## tcb22185

Hey Guys. Thanks for the Great time. on Jan15th we wanted to try carpet Short course for the 1st time. so we did and 2 out of the 3 teams truck's ended up in bags. lol Thanks for the good time. 

Father of a baby girl 8lb 13oz born jan22 at 8:18... thanks again!
Tim


----------



## wallyworld

tcb22185 said:


> Hey Guys. Thanks for the Great time. on Jan15th we wanted to try carpet Short course for the 1st time. so we did and 2 out of the 3 teams truck's ended up in bags. lol Thanks for the good time.
> 
> Father of a baby girl 8lb 13oz born jan22 at 8:18... thanks again!
> Tim


 Thanks for coming and congrats on that new baby!.


----------



## sportpak

Had a blast last night fellas. Looking forward to showing off the MuMu Ed. Sc10 next week.


----------



## rookie99

i will be back to racin friday


----------



## jak43

Friday night is 1/12 and short course truck points night.


----------



## mike1985

*JRXS Type R in VTA*

Have any of you guys run the JRXS type R in VTA ? The one I have has a FDR of 5.7 on it. 116/45. I need to get it lower. Can I just put another spur on it or do I need something called a layshaft ? If so where can I get one ?


----------



## sportpak

mike1985 said:


> Have any of you guys run the JRXS type R in VTA ? The one I have has a FDR of 5.7 on it. 116/45. I need to get it lower. Can I just put another spur on it or do I need something called a layshaft ? If so where can I get one ?


5.7 is a little high for a 21.5. You need to find one of these....

http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/products/17

It will let you use any brand spur gear. When I had a type R (same ratio), I was running a 108/47. That had me in the 4.4s and it was good. ***That works with a non-boosted speed control.*** What electronics are you going to run? That will help me get you dialed in.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> 5.7 is a little high for a 21.5. You need to find one of these....
> 
> http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/products/17
> 
> It will let you use any brand spur gear. When I had a type R (same ratio), I was running a 108/47. That had me in the 4.4s and it was good. ***That works with a non-boosted speed control.*** What electronics are you going to run? That will help me get you dialed in.
> 
> Ben


Non-bossted speed control.....Do they make such a thing


----------



## Crptracer

Man wish you guys would have got that Region 5 race...Not sure I can afford to pay $60 bucks to run 2 classes....Not to mention the membership fees,hotel,travel...ughh...Gettin hard out here for an R/C racer...


----------



## jak43

mike1985 said:


> Have any of you guys run the JRXS type R in VTA ? The one I have has a FDR of 5.7 on it. 116/45. I need to get it lower. Can I just put another spur on it or do I need something called a layshaft ? If so where can I get one ?


Flying Fox r/c makes a layshaft that widens the pulleys and allows you to run regular size lipos. It has a built in spur gear adapter. It is well worth the money. You can get it at:

http://www.skyrocketbatteries.com


----------



## badlands boy

For those of you that have Itunes accounts, they have a Lemans documentary called (The Truth in 24). The best part is..... it's free! I downloaded it to my Ipod last night. Go to Itunes, then go to movies. Once you get to the movies, go to sport movies, and it' about 3/4 of the way down. ENJOY.


----------



## FASTPZ

Congratulations out to Brian Deel for winning 13.5 oval at the Snowbirds!!!!!!! Great to see the talent out of Fort Wayne area and thanks to Dale for the Great Facility of Summit Raceway to build more talent. Keep up the good work guys and gals so we can show what we have up here!!!!! Phil Z.


----------



## rookie99

i will be bringing my laptop to the track tonight so i can show off my daughter that is 16 days old, and if anyone has an extra specktrum receiver, can i borrow it for the night, i think i can repeat what i did last time


----------



## sportpak

I am out for tonight again. Gotta work tomorrow @5am. Can't complain too much about working 50+ hrs consistently this year so far.

The SC10 will have to wait.......

Ben


----------



## sportpak

I'll be sketchy this Friday again. I'm working Saturday again and on pace to maybe 60hrs. Plus the school work for two classes and now a bunch of good ol' fashion snow shoveling. I'm fried and it's only Tuesday.

I miss the racing...


Ben


----------



## rookie99

im close to what i need to contend ben so watch out

crash course racing


----------



## Slashski

New to RC and was wondering where I can find the rules for the indoor short course trucks. There seems to be quite a variety of trucks. Sorry if this is wrong place to post, just a newbie and don't want to make any more mistakes. Thanks for your time.

Jeffrey


----------



## hacker3

Jeffrey bring it run it HAVE FUN with it that is about all their is to the rules.

LHS has all the parts in stock but these darn truck don't break hardly at all, the short course trucks are a fun class and they have made a big impact on getting new racers to the track and we are all happy to have you racing

come out and give it a try your truck is going to be fine as long as it is CLEAN for the carpet......


-Tracey


----------



## Hustler

What points week is this?


----------



## wallyworld

Hustler said:


> What points week is this?


 12th scale and trucks.


----------



## sportpak

I'm back. Sc10 ready.


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> 12th scale and trucks.


Very cool, ty Dale...

-Sean


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Hey guys, which 25.5 motor are we allowed to use. I'm gonna buy one, I just need to know if I need to get the SS or the ballistic.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Oh, and can we use the havoc pro or are we only allowed to use the havoc spec.


----------



## sportpak

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Oh, and can we use the havoc pro or are we only allowed to use the havoc spec.


I would reccomend the Havok Pro or GTB. Both are legal. 

The motor is your call. I would go with the Ballistic because you can buy a stator and change the wind of the motor for a reasonable cost.

Ben


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Not to sound stupid, but what do you mean when you say wind?


----------



## sportpak

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Not to sound stupid, but what do you mean when you say wind?


The stator dictates what the motor is...21.5, 17.5, 6.5, ect. The Ballistic motors let you swap stators. So for $50 you can completely change what your motor actually is. It's a little cheaper to experiment with different classes/motors.

They look cool and the sensor harness plugs in perpendicular to the motor shaft. Makes for a little nicer looking installs, and you can change sensor harnesses to longer/shorter ones.

Ben


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

sportpak said:


> The stator dictates what the motor is...21.5, 17.5, 6.5, ect. The Ballistic motors let you swap stators. So for $50 you can completely change what your motor actually is. It's a little cheaper to experiment with different classes/motors.
> 
> They look cool and the sensor harness plugs in perpendicular to the motor shaft. Makes for a little nicer looking installs, and you can change sensor harnesses to longer/shorter ones.
> 
> Ben


Thank you. I think I will go with the ss pro motor system. Mainly cuz its cheaper to start with.


----------



## FASTPZ

Congratulations to Ken Miller for taking 1st place in the Northeast Grandslam points Series.Great Job!!!!!! Too bad that first loser "slacker" couldnot keep up. That got second Yours truly PZ :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## wallyworld

Way to go guys. :thumbsup: Hey Phil. It was nice to see you beating up on the competition at the other tracks and give us local guys a break every once in a while. Now they know what we have to deal with on most fridays.


----------



## Miller Time

FASTPZ said:


> Congratulations to Ken Miller for taking 1st place in the Northeast Grandslam points Series.Great Job!!!!!! Too bad that first loser "slacker" couldnot keep up. That got second Yours truly PZ :thumbsup::wave:


I owe it all to the fast guys (and Sean) at Summit who pushed me to the limits of my ability and put up with me. Wish we could get that 1/12th crowd pack to full strength.


----------



## wallyworld

Don't forget this friday is VTA points night. Also it looks real good for SC trucks as more guys are showing interest each week. :wave:


----------



## sportpak

FASTPZ said:


> Congratulations to Ken Miller for taking 1st place in the Northeast Grandslam points Series.Great Job!!!!!! Too bad that first loser "slacker" couldnot keep up. That got second Yours truly PZ :thumbsup::wave:


Guys like that should be running MOD.:hat:
Good job man.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Great on-road turnout again last night. Also great to see close racing in the VTA class again. :thumbsup:


----------



## jak43

Novak has the 25.5 in stock now. Who will be the first to get one and try it?

Vta racing was close especially the battle for 2nd place. Truck racing looked like everyone had a lot of fun. 

That's two weeks in a row with 20+ entries. Good to see a lot of new people enjoying the trucks. 

Next Friday is 1/12 and Short Course Truck point night.


----------



## jak43

30 entries! Great racing in every class.


----------



## jak43

Vta points night this Friday. Last week we had 22 Short Course truck entries. We will be racing vta, 1/12 and short course trucks. I will also be testing my RCCOT (17.5 rubber tire NASCAR touring car). We had lots of people last week ask about it.


----------



## sportpak

I really miss racing. 
I hope these 65 hour work weeks go away soon.
I think I'll cry now......


----------



## rookie99

congrats to the winners of last nights races, another 20+ trucks came out and welcome new racers


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the great turn out friday. VTA A-main was awesome and the truck racing was as wild and fun as usual.


----------



## badlands boy

*GT is for me!*

After driving Larry's 17.5 Friday night, I've decided that it's GT time baby. :thumbsup:


----------



## FASTPZ

What happened to handling the vta with the 21.5 action first. I guess that is what all nitro guys think though is more power!!!! go fast LOL LOL :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## FASTPZ

Oh yea was this the same guy that got beat by the snail!!!!:hat:


----------



## Miller Time

FASTPZ said:


> What happened to handling the vta with the 21.5 action first. I guess that is what all nitro guys think though is more power!!!! go fast LOL LOL :thumbsup::wave:


Leah, does your dad know your still using his account  cause we know Phil can't even remember his password


----------



## FASTPZ

Thanks for the old time support Ken I can still remember my last name some days when leah reminds me


----------



## hacker3

Great job at the Region 5 Onroad Champs Ken, Sean and Phil all three in the A main 

Nice work guys

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

FASTPZ said:


> Oh yea was this the same guy that got beat by the snail!!!!:hat:


 Watch who you're calling snail you old fart! :dude:


----------



## Hustler

hacker3 said:


> Great job at the Region 5 Onroad Champs Ken, Sean and Phil all three in the A main
> 
> Nice work guys
> 
> -Tracey


Thanks Tracey. 2nd, 4th, and 6th respectively. It was a TC race run with 12th scales (bashfest), that's the only reason I finished well.



-Sean


----------



## hacker3

I watched it and it looked rough but don't sell your self short you all did great it takes skillz to get through the tight spots.

It's great to see the guys from town due well.

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

FASTPZ said:


> Congratulations to Ken Miller for taking 1st place in the Northeast Grandslam points Series.Great Job!!!!!! Too bad that first loser "slacker" couldnot keep up. That got second Yours truly PZ :thumbsup::wave:


 Way to go guys. Hey Phil, I'm glad those driving lessons I gave you are finally paying off! :dude:


----------



## FASTPZ

I don't need driving lessons to drive a snail!!! I have already graduated to a rabbit!!! The turtle was the longest learning curve I had.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sportpak

I think I'm going to sell all my stuff and start scrap booking....:dude:


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I think I'm going to sell all my stuff and start scrap booking....:dude:


Where are they racing scrap books!!!


----------



## badlands boy

:


Miller Time said:


> Where are they racing scrap books!!!


Novak is running a special right now for Scrapbook motors. The new motor comes with a new Cricket cartridge!

I found a great new recipe book for cooking up SNAILS. My favorite so far is "PUTHIM INTHEWALL CASSEROLE!":tongue:


----------



## Miller Time

badlands boy said:


> :
> 
> Novak is running a special right now for Scrapbook motors. The new motor comes with a new Cricket cartridge!
> 
> I found a great new recipe book for cooking up SNAILS. My favorite so far is "PUTHIM INTHEWALL CASSEROLE!":tongue:


:lol::jest::lol::jest:


----------



## Hustler

FASTPZ said:


> I don't need driving lessons to drive a snail!!! I have already graduated to a rabbit!!! The turtle was the longest learning curve I had.:thumbsup::wave:


Don't need any training at all to learn the grizzly bear... :freak:

-Sean


----------



## hacker3

badlands boy said:


> :
> 
> I found a great new recipe book for cooking up SNAILS. My favorite so far is "PUTHIM INTHEWALL CASSEROLE!":tongue:


I don't care who you are that's funny Sh_t. LMAO and it is a big Azz to:tongue:

-Tracey


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Anyone got the 25.5 yet? I'm gonna buy one here in a couple of weeks and wanted to know if anyone had a gearing suggestion to start with.


----------



## wallyworld

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Anyone got the 25.5 yet? I'm gonna buy one here in a couple of weeks and wanted to know if anyone had a gearing suggestion to start with.


 If your going from a 21.5 to 25.5 I would start out three more teeth on your pinion gear


----------



## sportpak

Hello everyone!! I miss racing with everyone terribly and hope to be back soon. There's signs of work letting up possibly. Fingers and toes are crossed, I hate not being able to support the local track and crew.

Ben


----------



## jak43

34 entries again. Great night of racing.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

How many guys gonna run the 25.5 vta next year? How many runnin road course r interested in running oval?


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks for coming down fellas, you guys are always welcome to join us!

Kissel the VTA Missile strikes again! (did I spell it right?)


----------



## jak43

cwoods34 said:


> Thanks for coming down fellas, you guys are always welcome to join us!
> 
> Kissel the VTA Missile strikes again! (did I spell it right?)


Had a good time racing. Very nice track. Setup was similar to Summit with just a little more traction overall in the track.

Cody, I'll have to work on the rcgt setup a little bit more to give you some competition.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

Hey leah, chris mason wants to know if ur interested in selling ur mini late. Pretty sure he is gonna be at the track sat, if u could, show up and let us know. I think it would be cool if u ran sat, but that's up to u too.


----------



## FASTPZ

sorry, i can't race friday or saturday i am going to flordia for spring break with my aunt so my dad will be there on Friday and he can bring the mini late model. from, LEAH Z.


----------



## 260tarhellboy1

FASTPZ said:


> sorry, i can't race friday or saturday i am going to flordia for spring break with my aunt so my dad will be there on Friday and he can bring the mini late model. from, LEAH Z.


Kewl, have fun!


----------



## jak43

Friday is the last night for VTA points. There is a great battle between Jeff, Dale and Larry for third place in the points.


----------



## badlands boy

jak43 said:


> Friday is the last night for VTA points. There is a great battle between Jeff, Dale and Larry for third place in the points.


It's all fun and games until the tone sounds. Bring your A-game boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

badlands boy said:


> It's all fun and games until the tone sounds. Bring your A-game boys. :thumbsup:


 If A stands for attitude I'll have that there friday for sure Dude! :dude:


----------



## badlands boy

Congrats to John and all the other racers in the VTA point series. I had a great time racing with you guys this winter. I hear Ben is working hard on scrapbooking the entire season! LOL (We missed ya bro!) The Mustang is headed off to the stables for the season, but don't worry, she'll be back. RCGT will be the where she's eating next year. (You can only eat so much ESCARGOT). I can't wait to drop in the 17.5 and watch MYCARGO!!! It's off-road time baby:wave:


----------



## wallyworld

badlands boy said:


> Congrats to John and all the other racers in the VTA point series. I had a great time racing with you guys this winter. I hear Ben is working hard on scrapbooking the entire season! LOL (We missed ya bro!) The Mustang is headed off to the stables for the season, but don't worry, she'll be back. RCGT will be the where she's eating next year. (You can only eat so much ESCARGOT). I can't wait to drop in the 17.5 and watch MYCARGO!!! It's off-road time baby:wave:


 It was great racing with ya all indoor season. You really got your act together on that VTA car and that really made for a close point series and fun for all of us.


----------



## sheath

Check out the final points positons...
http://summitrcraceway.com/results/VTA On-Road Standings 04-09-2010.htm


----------



## Crptracer

Hey not to hijack the thread but April 25th is the last trophy race of the season at the Big Rug hope some of ya guys can come down...1/12th...VTA...RCGT....WGT....17.5/rubber...Come on down....Hope ya guys can make it....


----------



## sheath

Also just posted a thread for this summers RibFest Grand Prix Sunday June 20, 2010. This was last summers Three Rivers Festival race in downtown Fort Wayne. Vintage Trans-AM and RCGT racing. Check out the thread at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289556

For you Short Course truck racers that have been racing with us this indoor season, check out the RibFest Truck Bash run on Saturday June 19, 2010 on the same street course to be used for the Sunday Grand Prix.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have the event flier's for both the truck bash & ribfest posted in several spots at our track in Indy.I'm hoping that a lot guys come up and support the fine folks at Summit.


----------



## wallyworld

Kevin Cole said:


> I have the event flier's for both the truck bash & ribfest posted in several spots at our track in Indy.I'm hoping that a lot guys come up and support the fine folks at Summit.


 Thanks Kevin. I hear nothing but good things about the Big Rug at the Fair Grounds. You guys keep up the great work! :wave:


----------



## sheath

1/12 scale and short course truck tonight! Last points night PLUS end-of-season trophy race.


----------



## Miller Time

Last Sunday race in INDY this weekend, and it's a trophy race. 
It looks like rain in Ft Wayne this weekend so you might as well bring those RC-GT's and VTA's down, last week we had a group from Il getting ready for the VTA Nats and they should be back as well.


----------



## sportpak

How can we incorporate this new SPEC system into this fall? This price is way too reasonable to pass on.

http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?id=9620

Ben


----------



## sheath

So as not to create any confusion for practice on the indoor carpet track at Summit, it will remain set up as a roadcourse for the remainder of June. All of July it will be set up for carpet oval practice. It will alternate this way a month at a time until indoor season begins this fall.


----------



## Domenic Reese

sheath said:


> So as not to create any confusion for practice on the indoor carpet track at Summit, it will remain set up as a roadcourse for the remainder of June. All of July it will be set up for carpet oval practice. It will alternate this way a month at a time until indoor season begins this fall.


what are the practice days and times?


----------



## sheath

The track is open Mon. Tues. Thurs. Fri. Noon to 9 PM. Closed Weds. and Sun. Saturdays open for outdoor offroad and dirt oval, but the carpet track is also avaliable for practice.
You can also check out our monthly calendar on the front page of the website www.summitrcraceway.com. Here is the June Calendar.


----------



## sheath

Photos from the RibFest Grand Prix on Sunday. Both RCGT and Vintage Trans-Am.

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d... RibFest Race/Grand Prix/?albumview=slideshow

Here are some photos from the RibFest Truck Bash on Saturday. Look for pics from the RibFest Grand Prix after that event is completed.

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d... RibFest Race/Truck Bash/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## wallyworld

A huge thanks goes out to Nicks Hobby Shop and the others that help make this event happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Domenic Reese

Is the onroad layout still up? Would like to practice onroad if it is.


----------



## sportpak

I believe they are switching it back to oval for July.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Domenic Reese said:


> Is the onroad layout still up? Would like to practice onroad if it is.


 Track has been set up for oval practice this month and will be changed back to on-road 1st of August.


----------



## sportpak

John you have EMAIL....
I'm not high, so I might just be crazy....

Ben


----------



## Brian McGreevy

*New in Fort Wayne*

Hey everyone,

I just moved to Fort Wayne and I'm planning on racing some on-road with you all this year. I don't know if many (or any) of you know me, but I'm originally from the northern Chicago area and have raced with that group for about 10 years. I've got a lot of TC and some 1/12th scale racing under my belt, and have attended many national level events with some good finishes. I'm looking forward to meeting the racers here and I'll be glad to help anyone with anything.

I just stopped by the track for the first time over the weekend and it looks great. I can't wait to get on the track. It looks like the main classes this year will be RCGT and VTA. I'll probably run RCGT and 1/12th scale or VTA, depending on who's there on the day. Dale has been in touch with my friends and the organizers of the Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series, an indoor series at the IL and WI tracks. They want to come back here to race this season!
Here is a link to the series website (facebook):
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hurricane-All-Star-Carpet-Series/102677532856

See you in August when the on-road layout goes down!


----------



## sportpak

Welcome to Fort Wayne! We look forward to racing with you. WGT might get a little action this year as well, but we'll have to see how things develope.

August will be road course practice. I think a couple of us want to practice, so stay tuned to this thread so we can all get on the same page try something semi-organized.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Hey Ben. I'm looking to buy another JRXS-R. Do you still have yours and is it for sale? Dale.


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> Hey Ben. I'm looking to buy another JRXS-R. Do you still have yours and is it for sale? Dale.


Sorry Dale, it's been sold. I currently do not have any TC stuff.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Brian McGreevy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved to Fort Wayne and I'm planning on racing some on-road with you all this year. I don't know if many (or any) of you know me, but I'm originally from the northern Chicago area and have raced with that group for about 10 years. I've got a lot of TC and some 1/12th scale racing under my belt, and have attended many national level events with some good finishes. I'm looking forward to meeting the racers here and I'll be glad to help anyone with anything.
> 
> I just stopped by the track for the first time over the weekend and it looks great. I can't wait to get on the track. It looks like the main classes this year will be RCGT and VTA. I'll probably run RCGT and 1/12th scale or VTA, depending on who's there on the day. Dale has been in touch with my friends and the organizers of the Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series, an indoor series at the IL and WI tracks. They want to come back here to race this season!
> Here is a link to the series website (facebook):
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hurricane-All-Star-Carpet-Series/102677532856
> 
> See you in August when the on-road layout goes down!


 Hi Brian. We're getting a lot of new interest for the on road this up coming season and I'm really excited about Summit being considered for part of the Hurricane series. This should be a great season for us this year and I will be trying to get the ROAR Region 5 race back for us also. Dale.


----------



## Brian McGreevy

Also, 

What rules structure are we going to use for RCGT? There seems to be quite a bit of confusion on which sets of rules are run where. Will it still be open 17.5 with X-patterns and GT body (i.e. basic rules?). I'm for this, but if anyone feels like there are some changes needed, let's discuss.


----------



## wallyworld

Brian McGreevy said:


> Also,
> 
> What rules structure are we going to use for RCGT? There seems to be quite a bit of confusion on which sets of rules are run where. Will it still be open 17.5 with X-patterns and GT body (i.e. basic rules?). I'm for this, but if anyone feels like there are some changes needed, let's discuss.


 Hi Brian. Scott Heath will be posting the "suggested" rules for this class today and will have an icon to click on to go to them. Feel free to discuss these or any class rules here on the forums. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## sheath

Here is a link to the proposed rules for RCGT this winter.
http://summitrcraceway.com/RC GT Rules.htm

Similar rules are proposed for a Latemodel class to be run on the carpet oval this indoor season.
See the oval thread at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267262&page=29


----------



## jak43

Here is a link for the list of ROAR sportsman legal speed controls.

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/ROAR_Sportsman_Control_ESC_List.pdf


----------



## badlands boy

I say basic rules fellas! That way we can focus on whats important and that's the racing. I've got two more full months of off road racing yet, but don't you all worry... the teach will be back to do some schoolin' on the carpet.


----------



## wallyworld

badlands boy said:


> I say basic rules fellas! That way we can focus on whats important and that's the racing. I've got two more full months of off road racing yet, but don't you all worry... the teach will be back to do some schoolin' on the carpet.


 Lookin forward to racing with ya again teacher. I'm building up a JRXS-R Ford GT to do battle with ya this year. :dude:


----------



## Brian McGreevy

wallyworld said:


> Lookin forward to racing with ya again teacher. I'm building up a JRXS-R Ford GT to do battle with ya this year. :dude:


911 GT3 RS for me.


----------



## TrickyOne

*2010/2011 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series*

Thanks Dale for being a part of this years series. I look forward to getting back out and racing with you guys. If you have any questions or anything feel free to PM me or post in our thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298252


*October 2nd*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

*November 6th*- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN
http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/index.html

*December 4th*- Summit RC - Ft. Wayne, IN
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/

*January 22nd*- Hobby Town USA of Oshkosh, WI
http://www.hobbytownoshkosh.com/

*February 26th*-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

B McG I hope to see you out there on the 4th.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for letting us be a part of the series Kevin. It's good to see you included 12th scale in your classes as we usually have a few here at Summit. Hopefully we can be a benefit and help the series grow. Dale.


----------



## Brian McGreevy

TrickyOne said:


> Thanks Dale for being a part of this years series. I look forward to getting back out and racing with you guys. If you have any questions or anything feel free to PM me or post in our thread.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298252
> 
> 
> *October 2nd*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
> http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
> 
> *November 6th*- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN
> http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/index.html
> 
> *December 4th*- Summit RC - Ft. Wayne, IN
> http://www.summitrcraceway.com/
> 
> *January 22nd*- Hobby Town USA of Oshkosh, WI
> http://www.hobbytownoshkosh.com/
> 
> *February 26th*-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
> http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
> 
> B McG I hope to see you out there on the 4th.


Kevin, I am going to try to make a good chunk of the series, perhaps just not Oshkosh, and definitely Summit on the 4th. I'm going to probably do mostly RCGT here but might prep the car for Expert Sedan before the races, we'll see.


----------



## TrickyOne

Brian McGreevy said:


> Kevin, I am going to try to make a good chunk of the series, perhaps just not Oshkosh, and definitely Summit on the 4th. I'm going to probably do mostly RCGT here but might prep the car for Expert Sedan before the races, we'll see.


Awesome...save us all a spot on your couch when we come to town....:hat:


----------



## sportpak

Maybe I'll have to borrow a Hustler tuned cheater Mini for this occasion.

Ben


----------



## Domenic Reese

Next sunday onroad practice right?


----------



## wallyworld

Domenic Reese said:


> Next sunday onroad practice right?


 We're closed on sundays. On-road track will be set up that week on tuesday.


----------



## Crptracer

Congrats gentlemen on your picking up a leg in the ever growing Hurricane series.....You guys deserve it and hope u guys see ton's of growth this season!! All the best guys....


----------



## wallyworld

Crptracer said:


> Congrats gentlemen on your picking up a leg in the ever growing Hurricane series.....You guys deserve it and hope u guys see ton's of growth this season!! All the best guys....


 Thanks. We're pretty geeked about getting a Hurricane race here and I'm sure Indy getting one is going to be a big plus for the series also.


----------



## jak43

Road Course is setup and ready to go. Track is open at noon on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday for practice. Those wanting to practice their short course trucks can set out the jumps. I'll be there Tues. and Thurs. afternoon practicing 1/12 and WGT.


----------



## sportpak

I guess that puts the pressure on me to finish mounting and painting that body.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I guess that puts the pressure on me to finish mounting and painting that body.
> 
> Ben


 Are you still getting your ideas for paint schemes from the Home & Garden channel?


----------



## dragrace

jak43 said:


> Road Course is setup and ready to go. Track is open at noon on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday for practice. Those wanting to practice their short course trucks can set out the jumps. I'll be there Tues. and Thurs. afternoon practicing 1/12 and WGT.


Hey Jon,

If I come up and practice 1/12 on Saturday, do you think traction would be ok or would it be "green". Didn't want to come up if I was the only one on the track and a grove never came in....

Steve Dunn


----------



## jak43

dragrace said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> If I come up and practice 1/12 on Saturday, do you think traction would be ok or would it be "green". Didn't want to come up if I was the only one on the track and a grove never came in....
> 
> Steve Dunn


The track is very green. I am running this afternoon and Fri. afternoon. Running a couple of packs on Tues. really added to the grip. Hopefully by Sat. the grip level should be up to normal for Summit. 

John


----------



## Domenic Reese

Came up and practiced sat. Nice layout. The bite wasnt to bad. Me and steve dunn had fun. Maybe someone could put a different layout down after next weekend. Just a suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Big Race Soon!*

I'm having my annual onroad trophy race September 12th. Here is the info. We would love to see you guys. Racers from the tri-state have shown interest. Come on down and show 'em how Hoosiers do it.

http://redirectingat.com/?id=2091X5...ww.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300085


----------



## badlands boy

*Team Associated Gearning*

A couple of people have asked me what I geared my TC5 at. Vintage gearing for TC5 was 84 spur / 49 pinion. It was fast on the straight away and thru the middle sections.:thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

Thanks for the info Jeff. That should give us a place to start from and then see what happens with the new motors.


----------



## wallyworld

FYI. There will be a carpet on-road test and tune Friday evening August 27. John and I will be there along with others for anyone needing help with car set-ups and info on new rules for 2010-11 season.


----------



## sportpak

I have the 27th on my calander. I'm in for pizza.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Friday Night Summit Raceway Onroad Practice
8-27-2010 12-10pm
17.5 1/12th
13.5 World GT
RCGT
USVTA
CORR Trucks​


----------



## PBRman

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your help in getting my car set up on Friday night. Looking forward to racing on the carpet this season.


----------



## badlands boy

The new TC6 is looking pretty sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## badlands boy

*Tc5r*

I am selling my TC5R if anyone is interested. It's got an Exotek chassis and Lipo battery brace. It has two seasons on it. It's in excellent shape, no cracks in the carbon, you guys know how I take care of my stuff! Rolling chassis, with maybe vintage tires if you are interested. :thumbsup: $250 It's a great car for beating snails!


----------



## wallyworld

badlands boy said:


> I am selling my TC5R if anyone is interested. It's got an Exotek chassis and Lipo battery brace. It has two seasons on it. It's in excellent shape, no cracks in the carbon, you guys know how I take care of my stuff! Rolling chassis, with maybe vintage tires if you are interested. :thumbsup: $250 It's a great car for beating snails!


 H-m-m-m-m! :dude:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Hey!*

Fellow racers from the north, (my friends) are invited to our "Trophy Race" this Sunday. VTA and RCGT, same rules as the "Rib Fest" to finish the summer racin' series. Trophies, good raffle prizes, free hotdogs, good racin'. Dave and Busters in the same lot!

http://indyhobbies.com/AsphaltAttackFlyer2010.pdf


----------



## sportpak

badlands boy said:


> I am selling my TC5R if anyone is interested. It's got an Exotek chassis and Lipo battery brace. It has two seasons on it. It's in excellent shape, no cracks in the carbon, you guys know how I take care of my stuff! Rolling chassis, with maybe vintage tires if you are interested. :thumbsup: $250 It's a great car for beating snails!


I remember that car worked very well. You looking TC6 this coming season?

Ben


----------



## badlands boy

sportpak said:


> I remember that car worked very well. You looking TC6 this coming season?
> 
> Ben


Yes... I absolutely love my TC5R. It handles like a dream. But I am looking at the TC6. Only have room for one road course car. :thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

"Yes... I absolutely love my TC5R. It handles like a dream." So would you happen to have a set up sheet for the TC5 that worked well in VTA??? It's amazing to me that it is impossible to find the "standard" set up for the TC5 anywhere online. Everything I've found is some pro racers set up sheet. So if you have a set up that worked well for VTA at Summit I'd love to see it. 
Have there been many people practicing on the oval on Saturdays? I'd like to get some more wheel time on the car but get bored turning left all the time.:tongue: I'm not thinking setting up a full course but maybe drop a few of the discs to mark out some differnt turns.


----------



## badlands boy

PBRman said:


> "Yes... I absolutely love my TC5R. It handles like a dream." So would you happen to have a set up sheet for the TC5 that worked well in VTA??? It's amazing to me that it is impossible to find the "standard" set up for the TC5 anywhere online. Everything I've found is some pro racers set up sheet. So if you have a set up that worked well for VTA at Summit I'd love to see it.
> Have there been many people practicing on the oval on Saturdays? I'd like to get some more wheel time on the car but get bored turning left all the time.:tongue: I'm not thinking setting up a full course but maybe drop a few of the discs to mark out some differnt turns.


I started with the basic set-up for the rubber and mixed in some of the foam set-up. I am running the diff up front instead of the spool. I can fill out a set-up sheet based off of my car and give it to you at the last shortcourse race at Stateline. Bottom line, you have to find the set-up that matches your driving style the best. :wave:


----------



## hussel7

What compound and make of tires do the guys run in 12 scale? I need to order some tires, and need to know what to get. thanks


----------



## indymodz

What will be the onroad schedule this fall/winter? I am gonna try to make it up that way as much as I can this season.

Thanks


----------



## jak43

Racing on Friday nights starting at 7:00. We should start racing in Oct.

Classes include short course trucks, VTA, RCGT (17.5), 1/12 stock (17.5) and WGT.

John


----------



## sheath

hussel7 said:


> What compound and make of tires do the guys run in 12 scale? I need to order some tires, and need to know what to get. thanks


I may not be the norm, but I have found that Jaco Lilac in the front and Yellows in the rear work great for me. I have used both Jaco and CRC yellows. I don't know what would compare to the Jaco Lilacs from CRC or another company.


----------



## jak43

sheath said:


> I may not be the norm, but I have found that Jaco Lilac in the front and Yellows in the rear work great for me. I have used both Jaco and CRC yellows. I don't know what would compare to the Jaco Lilacs from CRC or another company.


That is a good place to start for at Summit. If you are going to race other tracks the compounds would change. It also depends on what car you have.


----------



## sportpak

Everyone put Oct. 1 on your calender. I am happy to be back road racing.
So happy I put my finger in the surface grinder this week. Little surgery and a few stitches on the knuckle and I'm all good coach.

Ben


----------



## PBRman

So you're setting up the excuses before the season even starts. Nice. PBR Racing will make it's track debut next week. Can't wait.


----------



## sportpak

PBRman said:


> So you're setting up the excuses before the season even starts. Nice. PBR Racing will make it's track debut next week. Can't wait.


It wasn't my trigger finger, so I'm still WOT! 

Ben


----------



## sheath

I'll be ready for anything. Even World GT. Watching you guys practice at the test-n-tune a few weeks ago got me going and I got hold of a WGT chassis.


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> I'll be ready for anything. Even World GT. Watching you guys practice at the test-n-tune a few weeks ago got me going and I got hold of a WGT chassis.


Good news man!


----------



## wallyworld

sheath said:


> I'll be ready for anything. Even World GT. Watching you guys practice at the test-n-tune a few weeks ago got me going and I got hold of a WGT chassis.


 I'll have a VTA and an RCGT car ( watch out Badlands Boy). :dude:


----------



## sportpak

This should mean we'll have a few other WgT possibilities? 
This thing won Vegas and sounds very competetively priced.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> This should mean we'll have a few other WgT possibilities?
> This thing won Vegas and sounds very competetively priced.


 Looks good to me Dude!


----------



## TrickyOne

Dale...I have something to mail to your Track what address should I use to ship it to?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## wallyworld

TrickyOne said:


> Dale...I have something to mail to your Track what address should I use to ship it to?
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


 Kevin. You have a P.M.


----------



## Hustler

So, what is Summit's 2010 on road schedule and classes?

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> So, what is Summit's 2010 on road schedule and classes?
> 
> -Sean


What ever night you can't make it, and whatever class you not running........so gidchabitchin and lets take Brad for more beer and wings:freak:


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> So, what is Summit's 2010 on road schedule and classes?
> 
> -Sean



VTA, RCGT, 1/12th and/or WGT, and SC10/SLASH.

Fridays 7pm to close. Try to make when you can buddy.

Ben


----------



## FASTPZ

NEWS FLASH!!!!! SUMMIT RACEWAY is switchin to tuesday Morning Racing starting at 9 am so that the old farts can be done in time to go play bingo and cribbage then to have wings and ice tea. Who all is in!!!!!!!


----------



## Miller Time

I'm in as long as I get time to stop for my morning Senior coffee


----------



## sportpak

Cool, you can mall walk in the afternoon.


----------



## sportpak

Awesome time tonight guys. Cool to see the touring cars and all of our new truckers. WGT was pretty spectacular too.

Spektrum junk kept the Copperhead down all night. Hope it doesn't take too long to get it fixed up.


Ben


----------



## jak43

Very good way to start the season with 28 total entries. RCGT and WGT racing was very close in the mains. Short Course truck guys looked like they had fun too.


----------



## indymodz

I see you guys race on-road on Fridays, are there any other days for on-road? Im about to make a trip up that way and wanna come check it out.

Thanks


----------



## B-rad

Miller Time said:


> What ever night you can't make it, and whatever class you not running........so gidchabitchin and lets take Brad for more beer and wings:freak:


I'm always up for wings and beer  

WGT looked to be the class that you guys would be interested in running. There were some 1/12th scales brought but not raced last night.


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> I'm always up for wings and bear


????!!!?? Wow, didn't know you cared that much bro!

-Sean


----------



## B-rad

Hustler said:


> ????!!!?? Wow, didn't know you cared that much bro!
> 
> -Sean




Good thing they don't pay me to proof read or spell check :wave:

I might have a factory 1/12th scale CRC car to borrow friday night if anyone wants to run. I hope I have better luck with the adjusting the boost in the toy cars than I have with the real cars or there is going to be a lot of smoke and one really fast lap time


----------



## jak43

I think we are planning on running 1/12 this week instead of wgt.


----------



## Hustler

I'm game for 12th or WGT. Bring it. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hey John, please remember to bring your spare radio. I want to race the truck Friday and our Spektrum junk hasn't been fixed yet.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Great turnout again last night. Really considering trading the truck in for a Mini....

I like the idea of keeping the Mini class basically box stock, but I do feel that we need to possibly consider the TCS rules package in the near future. It's basically the golden standard these cars are raced under. It's what we would find at another track and most certainly be expected by visiting racers. 

It's all cool though. I hope we can keep it going.

Ben


----------



## hussel7

Have they started running mini's up there?? If so then its about time i bring mine and have some fun.


----------



## sportpak

We currently have 3 solid guys with them, 1 casual guy with one, and I'm working on it. Hopefully in a couple weeks we have a solid heat of them on a biweekly or better basis.

Ben



hussel7 said:


> Have they started running mini's up there?? If so then its about time i bring mine and have some fun.


----------



## sportpak

WGT tomorrow if Spektrum comes home...


----------



## sportpak

Spektrum just arrived. I am in for WGT. Mini is close, but a week away.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Spektrum just arrived. I am in for WGT. Mini is close, but a week away.


 Good luck with that new mini cooper. It should be a lot of fun!


----------



## LetsGo

Hi I am in town for winnter vacation do you or any one run any slash truck race?


----------



## jak43

We race slash trucks on the carpet every Friday night. Racing starts at 7:00 pm. We have two heats of slash trucks each week and the competition is really good.

John


----------



## LetsGo

That sounds great. Is the track a road course with jumps, or oval? What is the rule on height. Cant wait to get there


----------



## flamedxxx

Tonight was awesome! Aside from my battery malfunction in the slash main, I had a great time. Your track is excellent, the layout is great and the jumps and obstacles are not so overbearing that you wonder whats going to happen when you land. Great program ran through nice, quick and orderly without being rushed whatsoever. Can't wait to make it back in a few weeks hopefully and give it another go! The touring car action was great to watch, too!

@LetsGo...it's a road course with jumps and discs for whoops, it's perfect!


----------



## buckeye dan

I so agree with ted we( Team Buckeye 5) had great time last nite. We need more Slash racers .come join the fun great slash spec ...


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the good words guys. Word of mouth from racers will always be the best thing for our business. I know I have a great bunch of racers helping out also and I really appreciate the great atmosphere we have on race nights.


----------



## wallyworld

FYI: Nicks hobby shop is selling JRXS - R kits for $205 with tax included.


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> FYI: Nicks hobby shop is selling JRXS - R kits for $205 with tax included.


That is the deal of the decade folks. Great car for sure for half the price.


----------



## Hustler

flamedxxx said:


> ...it's a road course with jumps and discs for whoops, it's perfect!


Just like the old 12th days @ Holland Elementary! My how much time has gone by, yet we're still doing the same thing... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## B-rad

*12th scale*

If everything works out, ok if anything works out I'll be running 12th scale friday! Any other 12th scales planning on being there?


----------



## jak43

I'll be there with 1/12. Scott probably could also.


----------



## FASTPZ

Slow pz will be there running 1/12 leah is going back to running vta as she says 1/12 is too easy and we all need to get some practice. Ha Ha she will be running 1/12 as well for now until she moves to modified:thumbsup:see ya at the track


----------



## wallyworld

FASTPZ said:


> Slow pz will be there running 1/12 leah is going back to running vta as she says 1/12 is too easy and we all need to get some practice. Ha Ha she will be running 1/12 as well for now until she moves to modified:thumbsup:see ya at the track


 That's pretty bad when you bring your secret weapon to the track and it turns out to be a little school girl! Dang! I think I'll hide her radio friday night so guys might have a chance of winning.


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there Friday, but I'll have all the wrong stuff. I'll make my own fun. They don't call me Funner for nothin!

Ben


----------



## kartracer4

Hey guys looking to sell my sc10, to buy the parts to build my gt car. I have an sc 10 with proline bead lock wheels proline tires . stock sc10 tires and wheels. It has threaded body shocks , 2 used bodys and a few misc. parts. will get a better inventory if needed. looking for $140. 

Thanks 
Adam Miracle


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye dan said:


> I so agree with ted we( Team Buckeye 5) had great time last nite. We need more Slash racers .come join the fun great slash spec ...


Careful what you wish for, I know that there will be four guys running slashes this Friday that wasnt there last week.


----------



## sportpak

Hey Adam, I'd say bring it out Friday and see if anyone is interested. The place is crawling with truck racers. I'd say you'd have a good chance.


----------



## kartracer4

Sounds Like a good idea Ben, I will have to do that .


----------



## buckeye dan

Team Buckeye five will be there nov 5 looking forward to full class


----------



## buckeye dan

I went to track last nite to watch and locate a slash for sale. i enjoyed watching 1/12 guys race and banter back and forth . i would enjoy racing 1/12 but may be too old well wait how old are u phil? lol


----------



## buckeye bullet

The Buckeye Five should be pretty stout this coming friday, we already have one win under our belt, lookin to make it two this friday. The more spec slash racers the better! Thanks to Buckeye Dan for sacrificing his time giving us team members some helpful set up advice. And SUMMIT SPEEDWAY IS A TOP NOTCH FACILITY, VERY IMPRESSED.


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye bullet said:


> The Buckeye Five should be pretty stout this coming friday, we already have one win under our belt, lookin to make it two this friday. The more spec slash racers the better! Thanks to Buckeye Dan for sacrificing his time giving us team members some helpful set up advice. And SUMMIT SPEEDWAY IS A TOP NOTCH FACILITY, VERY IMPRESSED.


 Great having you guys show and up providing great competition for us hoosyars! The SC trucks has been a fun way to race indoors this year and has really livened up our friday night program big time. :thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

*kart racer sc10 still for sale?*

Adam, Is that sc10 still for sale? I'd like to take a look at it this Friday if so.

Paul


----------



## sportpak

Mini and WGT tomorrow. Can't wait!

Ben


----------



## kartracer4

yeah Paul I still have it , I can be there friday night. any particular time work better for you.


----------



## buckeye dan

*friday nite race slash race*

Well Buckeye 5 had great showing last nite at summit speedway Dave Brown 3rd A main Ted Bailey 4th A Main . Sam Bailey 1st B Main and with his new Slash Michael Hissong 3rd B main . Then in the pic you will see Colton and myself Colton is 9 years old he andI I battled back and forth for the whole race swapping the lead back and forth.I finally won at the end when Colton had a battery problem. Thanks to summit speedway and teammates of Buckeye 5 for the great time.


----------



## sportpak

Colton has developed into a very good racer. Race him clean, and he'll race you clean. Rough him up and he'll bring pain. I've learned the hard way.:hat: His ol'man aint half bad either.


----------



## buckeye dan

sportpak said:


> Colton has developed into a very good racer. Race him clean, and he'll race you clean. Rough him up and he'll bring pain. I've learned the hard way.:hat: His ol'man aint half bad either.


yes i agree we raced clean and i told him after race he was clean driver and fun to race with . hope his dad will join us soon.


----------



## slash76

When will the slash spec class point series begin?


----------



## Miller Time

check out this celebrity, won't be long before it'll be Leah the factory driver :thumbsup:


----------



## onefastdude

Does she always look that happy? :wave:


----------



## wallyworld

slash76 said:


> When will the slash spec class point series begin?


 November 19. We'll have the schedules for the point series in the raceway later this week. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## sportpak

onefastdude said:


> Does she always look that happy? :wave:


Looks like she been pitting next to Sean & Ken all day.:hat:


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Looks like she been pitting next to Sean & Ken all day.:hat:


Across from Ken and out of sight and earshot of Sean, so she wasn't completely miserable... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## hacker3

fast one if you were sitting next to the guy standing there would you look happy or what 

_Tracey


----------



## onefastdude

hacker3 said:


> fast one if you were sitting next to the guy standing there would you look happy or what
> 
> _Tracey


 
Mostly *"or what"* I imagine........ :tongue:


----------



## buckeye dan

*slash body rules*

i just need clarification on body rule would a jconcept body made for a slash be legal?


----------



## caalvord

If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated what gearing are you running in the slash spec class I ran a 19/86 combo motor seemed to be too hot then ran 23/86 and still seemed hot what temps are normal? It was my first time racing sc had a blast thanks for the help


----------



## jtsbell

We plan on coming up on the 6th.for the big race, what are the rules for short course as we have Losi Strikes.


----------



## Indymike5353

caalvord said:


> If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated what gearing are you running in the slash spec class I ran a 19/86 combo motor seemed to be too hot then ran 23/86 and still seemed hot what temps are normal? It was my first time racing sc had a blast thanks for the help


Hey Corey, Mike here(gunmetal truck with the yellow flames) I was running a 18/86 and was topping out right at the end of the backstretch so I switched to a lower gear and now I am running an 18/90. It gives good acceleration out of the corners and I am at top speed about half way down the backstretch. It makes that motor run alittle cooler too.


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye dan said:


> i just need clarification on body rule would a jconcept body made for a slash be legal?


Yep, I run a JC truth body on my slash.


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye dan said:


> i just need clarification on body rule would a jconcept body made for a slash be legal?


 Here is a copy of the rules for the Slash spec. class. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/SlashSpecRules.pdf As far as I'm concerned if nobody protests the body I don't have a problem with it as I see no real performance advantage but if there would be then you may have two weeks to replace it. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## caalvord

*Thanks mike*

Thanks mike just making sure I was heading in the right direction hard to tune without smoke lol see ya Friday night wait I had smoke in first qualifier lmao oops


----------



## wallyworld

jtsbell said:


> We plan on coming up on the 6th.for the big race, what are the rules for short course as we have Losi Strikes.


 We are only running the Slash spec class on the Dec.4 Hurricane race. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/SlashSpecRules.pdf We would need to approve the Losi trucks by asking the other slash drivers before we could run them that day. Dale.


----------



## Indymike5353

wallyworld said:


> We are only running the Slash spec class on the Dec.4 Hurricane race. http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/SlashSpecRules.pdf We would need to approve the Losi trucks by asking the other slash drivers before we could run them that day. Dale.


Hey Dale, why do you call it a hurricane race?


----------



## kwiksi

Has there been a turn out for SC mod? I have been getting the itch to race my Ultima SC lately....


----------



## racer357

Because it is promoted by the Hurricane series that weekend.


----------



## Lugnutz

Dale,what time will the track open for practice the day before the Hurricane race? any hotel info? Thanks


----------



## flamedxxx

kwiksi said:


> Has there been a turn out for SC mod? I have been getting the itch to race my Ultima SC lately....



sc mod has been pretty decent the weeks i've been there, a good 6-8 trucks each night.


----------



## kwiksi

Well I got a good deal on a used touring car. I will set it up for the RCGT per rules. What is tire wear like on the HPI #4495's? Can't wait to get back on the rug. It's been a few years....


----------



## jak43

kwiksi said:


> Well I got a good deal on a used touring car. I will set it up for the RCGT per rules. What is tire wear like on the HPI #4495's? Can't wait to get back on the rug. It's been a few years....


Tire wear is really good. I think most are still on their first set of tires even after running some last season and outdoors.


----------



## badlands boy

Look out.... I'm coming back to the track. I wanted Dale to get a head start in the point series. I will need to borrow a 48 tooth pinion tomorrow if someone is willing. See you all at the track!


----------



## Lugnutz

Lugnutz said:


> Dale,what time will the track open for practice the day before the Hurricane race? any hotel info? Thanks


Anybody?


----------



## wallyworld

Lugnutz said:


> Anybody?


 Sorry, busy week. Friday will be set up for oval racing starting at 7PM. We will run 2 heats and a main and will have a class for the 17.5 sedans. Motels are at I69 exits 109 and 111. The ones at exit 111 being the nicer ones.


----------



## jonesy112

So there will be no road course practice available until Saturday morning correct?


----------



## racer357

Yes, please confirm regarding Friday practice on 12-3. It seems that no one will get any quality track time on Sat morning if you get 100 entries like Indy had.


----------



## kwiksi

jak43 said:


> Tire wear is really good. I think most are still on their first set of tires even after running some last season and outdoors.


Do these come with inserts? Whats a good insert to use?



badlands boy said:


> Look out.... I'm coming back to the track. I wanted Dale to get a head start in the point series. I will need to borrow a 48 tooth pinion tomorrow if someone is willing. See you all at the track!


What class you running? I think Barron may join in RCGT...he's got a touring laying in the shadows...
Can't wait just ordered up some wheels, tires, and body.


----------



## Lugnutz

wallyworld, pm


----------



## Miller Time

wallyworld said:


> Sorry, busy week. Friday will be set up for oval racing starting at 7PM. We will run 2 heats and a main and will have a class for the 17.5 sedans. Motels are at I69 exits 109 and 111. The ones at exit 111 being the nicer ones.


Why don't the Oval guys run on Sunday ??? or cancel completely When we used to run on Sunday's and the BRL came to town on-road got bump. I would think for a quality event, Friday practice for the on-road would be more productive than having Oval on Friday not to mention loosing the Groove that would have been laid Thursday and Friday.


----------



## slash76

Look,last week we had 42 entries on saturday. For there not to be oval Dale would lose some money. See unlike the years past with onroad there was very little racers, so it didn't mater if you guys raced or not. So stop complaining and be happy that you guys even have a big racing series at summit. Just my two cents.


----------



## jetmechG550

slash76 said:


> Look,last week we had 42 entries on saturday. For there not to be oval Dale would lose some money. See unlike the years past with onroad there was very little racers, so it didn't mater if you guys raced or not. So stop complaining and be happy that you guys even have a big racing series at summit. Just my two cents.


Great attitude:drunk: Even if there's only 70 entries, he will not lose money from what is made off the entry for Hurricane


----------



## racer357

Good to see that the attitude at this facility is exactly the same as it was when I chose to stop supporting them 5 years ago. 

Explain to me how we should stop complaining and be thankful that we get to come to this track, pay double the regular entry fee and then have to fight to get a few minutes of crowded track time?

Do the math Indy had 107 entries.

100 entries @15.00 per head for the track = 1500.00

42 x 10 = 420 

I am no mathematician but it seems like the Hurricane series would take priority to me?


----------



## jonesy112

slash76 said:


> Look,last week we had 42 entries on saturday. For there not to be oval Dale would lose some money. See unlike the years past with onroad there was very little racers, so it didn't mater if you guys raced or not. So stop complaining and be happy that you guys even have a big racing series at summit. Just my two cents.


Slash, maybe you havent noticed that its not the weekly regular racers "complaining" about practice. Its people that dont normally race at summit or will be coming up for the first time (like myself). Way to welcome a bunch of new racers to the track, by saying we should be grateful for having any big race at all. Not the attitude I choose to welcome new racers to my home track with, but to each their own.


----------



## jonesy112

racer357 said:


> Good to see that the attitude at this facility is exactly the same as it was when I chose to stop supporting them 5 years ago.
> 
> Explain to me how we should stop complaining and be thankful that we get to come to this track, pay double the regular entry fee and then have to fight to get a few minutes of crowded track time?
> 
> Do the math Indy had 107 entries.
> 
> 100 entries @15.00 per head for the track = 1500.00
> 
> 42 x 10 = 420
> 
> I am no mathematician but it seems like the Hurricane series would take priority to me?



You forgot about the 60 opr 70 guys practicing at 5$ s head on friday. Thats another 300 in revenue :thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx

I'm not sure who slash76 is, but I have never seen anyone with an attitude like that when I've been to summit. All of the guys I've raced with on Friday nights for on road and slash have been super friendly and easy to get along with. 

That being said, there are 7 guys from NW Ohio coming down tonight to run spec slash. Ready for some fun!


----------



## trackdog

The Saturday crowd is fine... Dale had approached us about a fri night oval race since Sat was taken by the Series. I thought it was relayed to him that most of the oval crowd would not be attending so it would make more sense to give the track to you guys for practice. We will let him know the crowd will be light for friday and maybe he will rethink the decision and get you guys on for practice.


----------



## flamedxxx

my 'saturday crowd' comment came across wrong, so I removed it......slash76 needs an attitude check apparently


----------



## caalvord

*Summit*

Well I am new to summit but have been spending my money at nicks for about 2 years for the simple reason that Tracey is very polite and knows his stuff, and I can say nothing less about Dale who took the time to answer my questions while being very busy you can't please everyone all the time but I will say that the staff and racers are top notch and very helpful see you all tonight.......


----------



## sportpak

I believe practice will be organized for the Hurricane race. Especially so if a fair amount of racers show up.


----------



## jak43

kwiksi said:


> Do these come with inserts? Whats a good insert to use?


You have to use the stock inserts. They are belted and hold up fine.


----------



## Lugnutz

slash76 said:


> Look,last week we had 42 entries on saturday. For there not to be oval Dale would lose some money. See unlike the years past with onroad there was very little racers, so it didn't mater if you guys raced or not. So stop complaining and be happy that you guys even have a big racing series at summit. Just my two cents.


WOW.......you must be new to the Ft. Wayne group because I have never seen a statement like that from anyone there. I have always had a great time and been treated great when I have raced with the Ft. Wayne group. This was a simple question about practice and a comment about if there could be a compromise.


----------



## sheath

Here are a couple links to maps and a list of motels at both I-69 exit 109A and exit 111B.

Exit 109A

Exit 111B

Exit 109A is the Goshen Road exit and exit 111B is the Hwy 3 exit about 2 miles north on I-69.


----------



## Indymike5353

caalvord said:


> Well I am new to summit but have been spending my money at nicks for about 2 years for the simple reason that Tracey is very polite and knows his stuff, and I can say nothing less about Dale who took the time to answer my questions while being very busy you can't please everyone all the time but I will say that the staff and racers are top notch and very helpful see you all tonight.......


I second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Mini was awesome last night. A few tweaks and we'll be ready for the Hurricane race.


----------



## caalvord

*Friday night*



Indymike5353 said:


> I second that! :thumbsup:


Great turn out last night with a full field of cars and great racing. Didn't see ya last night you going to run spec points mike?


----------



## racer357

Has there been a confirmation that there will be no Friday practice for the Hurricane race?


Just trying to verify so I can plan that weekend.


----------



## kwiksi

Dunno if anybody has seen this. Vid shows how much the suspension on touring works. Pretty cool!


----------



## sportpak

racer357 said:


> Has there been a confirmation that there will be no Friday practice for the Hurricane race?
> 
> 
> Just trying to verify so I can plan that weekend.



As of last night it's still advertised as a 1 day event.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> As of last night it's still advertised as a 1 day event.


Both the previous segments were "1 day races" but it is generally expected that unless against an events rules, a big race would have practice the day before.


----------



## racer357

No worries Millertime, they can run it without me. With my lack of time with the carpet cars, I cannot see driving 6 hours, only getting a couple practice sessions, a total of 32 mins guaranteed track time for the heats and main. Not to mention 200+ dollars in travel, food and hotel.


I think the differnce in entries will show how important having practice on Friday is when you compare the numbers to Round 2


----------



## flamedxxx

I thought I saw something about friday being a 'pratice' night on the calendar they had printed up, I can't be 100% on that, but pretty sure. I would suggest calling or emailing Dale to clear up any questions. I only say that because the next points series race for spec slash isn't until the 17th, and it would have been the 3rd (every other week for points), and it got pushed back because of the hurricane race....


----------



## racer357

It is pretty simple. Someone with AUTHORITY from this facility needs to answer the question. I am not trying to be a pain in the rear. I simply want to know what to tell my wife to expect on this race weekend. If there is track time available Friday the group I travel with will attend. If not we wont.


----------



## jak43

Yes, it is pretty simple. The track owner on page 93 of the thread in the midst of the great debate on the topic answered the question. You might not agree with the decision, but that is the decision. I just talked to Dale and that is the way it is. 

Here is what he said in the original post.



wallyworld said:


> Sorry, busy week. Friday will be set up for oval racing starting at 7PM. We will run 2 heats and a main and will have a class for the 17.5 sedans. Motels are at I69 exits 109 and 111. The ones at exit 111 being the nicer ones.


The idea was to keep it to a 1 day race. The track has less traction than the Big Rug in Indy and more than what Michiana had on their old carpet. If you have traveled to those tracks that will give you an idea of where to start. The track will gain traction and get a nice groove. With 12 cars running foam tires last night the track grooved in fairly well and with a good turnout will do the same.

Let's get back to talking about the racing. We had a record 48 entries last night. Yeah we had trucks--not typical for on road. But the racers were having fun and our other classes are starting to grow (VTA and RCGT). Trucks are bringing new people into the track. We had a nice turnout of 1/12 and 4 wgt cars. 

John Kissel


----------



## jetmechG550

This is one for the skip column shitty attitudes are the clincher


----------



## racer357

Agreed, good luck to all the hurricane series racers that attend. Your skills for promoting your facility are impeccable.


----------



## caalvord

*Hurricane series*

Quit complaining you have stated several times you won't be there. We get the point you won't be there because you can't practice here is a concept for ya remember the last time you drove your car? Dec 4 it will drive the same unless some gypsy reverses your servo. Grab your car set it on the carpet pull the trigger you will quickly know what tires and adjustments are needed......


KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK @ SUMMIT RACEWAY MOST OF US REALLY APPRECIATE IT DALE AND CREW


----------



## racer357

Another great attitude from the Summit racers. Remember how you have treated the racers asking questions on here when your entries are half what Indy had.

I have not approached your thread in a rude fashion, I simply stated my reasons why Friday practice is valuable to the out of town racers.


----------



## kwiksi

I forgot to ask this about Fri. night club racing? Is boost allowed in RCGT or do we have to run Speedos with zero timing software?


----------



## sportpak

kwiksi said:


> I forgot to ask this about Fri. night club racing? Is boost allowed in RCGT or do we have to run Speedos with zero timing software?


No boost allowed in RCGT. I think most current softwares have a Sportsman profile.


----------



## sportpak

racer357 said:


> Another great attitude from the Summit racers. Remember how you have treated the racers asking questions on here when your entries are half what Indy had.
> 
> I have not approached your thread in a rude fashion, I simply stated my reasons why Friday practice is valuable to the out of town racers.



Most local racers agree with you, but we don't make the decisions. Be careful throwing every Summit racer under the bus. The decision has been made and it has to be carried out that way. 

Every Hurrican race will have it's own signature. Ft Wayne will just be a single day race with a Slash class. In town or out of town, we all race the same conditions. I hope to see you there, but if you can't make it I understand.


----------



## Indymike5353

caalvord said:


> Great turn out last night with a full field of cars and great racing. Didn't see ya last night you going to run spec points mike?


Nah, I am more interested in just having fun with guys that just wanna race. Plus, payday is only every other week! lol


----------



## caalvord

Indymike5353 said:


> Nah, I am more interested in just having fun with guys that just wanna race. Plus, payday is only every other week! lol


Exactly friendly competition and alot of fun


----------



## kwiksi

sPortpak ygpm.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

- When will the on-road track be setup for the 3rd leg of the Hurricane race? 
- Will it be setup Friday after the club oval racing? 
- If not Friday, how early will the layout be up on Saturday and how early will the facility open on Saturday?
- How late will the facility be open on Friday? I would at least like to setup my pit spot early if possible (would prefer to do this after the oval club race).


----------



## jak43

Track should be setup after the oval on Friday night. Doors open at 8:00 am. When the oval is done is hard to say. Probably be done around 11:00 or so.


----------



## Hustler

Are we racing on 11/26?

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Yes, we are running our regular Friday night program. Points should be for VTA, 1/12 and Open Short Course Truck.

There should be lots of practice time for those wanting (or needing) extra practice. 

John


----------



## Hustler

jak43 said:


> Yes, we are running our regular Friday night program. Points should be for VTA, 1/12 and Open Short Course Truck.
> 
> There should be lots of practice time for those wanting (or needing) extra practice.
> 
> John


Good deal. Thanks, John.

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Mini will be in full race mode, set on KEEL YA.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Mini will be in full race mode, set on KEEL YA.


If anyone has a spare round cell lipo and a silver can motor, I could drop an additional mini on the track with y'all?  

BTW, drove Miller's new F104 @ the Big Rug and it's a blast. Very easy to drive...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> .....drove Miller's new F104 @ the Big Rug and it's a blast. Very easy to drive...
> 
> -Sean


You make everything look easy to drive.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> You make everything look easy to drive.


 Yeah... BAM! BAM!! BAM!!!! :freak: Maybe I should date Pebbles?

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Oval track will be set up every day this week for practice through late friday night. When friday night oval races are over on-road track will then be set up every day through next friday night for practice.


----------



## hacker3

ok I just have to ask LOL is friday before big or not so big race practice ?????

i love this stuff at least our thread is near the top I hate looking back 2 or 3 pages for it 

see you all at the races 

-Tracey


----------



## jonesy112

Nope, it seems to be an oval race the night before the hurricane race. But the whole week following the race is on road practice.


----------



## racer357

LOL Jonesy and Tracey.... You can get all the run time you want on the road coarse.... The Week AFTER the big race. Next Fridays club race will be the track record weekend.

Good luck to everyone attending the Hurricane race. It should be a fun time.


----------



## TrickyOne

jak43 said:


> Track should be setup after the oval on Friday night. Doors open at 8:00 am. When the oval is done is hard to say. Probably be done around 11:00 or so.


If we make it in early on Friday can we come in and work on our cars and setup our pits for Saturday? A couple of us are going to get into town on Friday and I would much rather unload all my stuff at the track then unload it into the hotel room and then back out to the track in the AM on saturday. Also what classes do you guys race on the Oval?


----------



## Miller Time

TrickyOne said:


> If we make it in early on Friday can we come in and work on our cars and setup our pits for Saturday? A couple of us are going to get into town on Friday and I would much rather unload all my stuff at the track then unload it into the hotel room and then back out to the track in the AM on saturday. *Also what classes do you guys race on the Oval?*


Lots of classes so long as there is not more than 3 cars in each....that way every one makes the podium:jest::lol::jest:


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Lots of classes so long as there is not more than 3 cars in each....that way every one makes the podium:jest::lol::jest:


Ken, I think some of the MI guys are coming Saturday. If I come tell my best freind Phi he's buying lunch.


----------



## cwoods34

Does the hobby shop have any rubber tires in stock? And.... if so, what brands/compounds? Thanks! Should be there at 7:59 Saturday knocking on the door.


----------



## jak43

cwoods34 said:


> Does the hobby shop have any rubber tires in stock? And.... if so, what brands/compounds? Thanks! Should be there at 7:59 Saturday knocking on the door.


Give Tracey a call at 260-471-2722. He probably needs something to do. They had some cs tires the last time I looked. I know they had some other tires too. I'm just not sure what they had. 

John


----------



## sportpak

Scott has a PM...


----------



## TrickyOne

*Later Start time for Round 3 in Ft Wayne @ Summit RC*

Hey Guys.....with the forcast for some Snow tomorrow night into Saturday we are going to bump back the qualifying start time to 12:30pm....and maybe shorten up the day if the snow is really bad to get everyone out at a reasonable hour to head back home. I know they are saying that we might get 3in to 6in tomorrow night into satuday and with this race just south of the big blue snow machine it could be more in Indianna I just want to make sure everyone has a chance to get there safe and not feel rushed.


Any questions feel free to ask.....but the race will still go on we will just adjust the schedule as needed.

Thanks


----------



## wallyworld

TrickyOne said:


> If we make it in early on Friday can we come in and work on our cars and setup our pits for Saturday? A couple of us are going to get into town on Friday and I would much rather unload all my stuff at the track then unload it into the hotel room and then back out to the track in the AM on saturday. Also what classes do you guys race on the Oval?


 We have a class for the RCGT's if you're interested. Our other classes are listed on our website front page. www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## racer357

How's the turnout?


----------



## jonesy112

75ish total entries. I think the biggest class is slash with 19 of those


----------



## FASTPZ

Great Day of racing with the hurricane series. For a 1 day race the no practice prior to that day made for a even playing field for the competitors coming in from out of town. Track had great traction, great tech, and alot of fun racing with the fellow racers.Thanks again to Dale and The summit crew for a another great race. Even had a hot chick in the concession stand selling nachos, burgers, and dogs.


----------



## wallyworld

FASTPZ said:


> Great Day of racing with the hurricane series. For a 1 day race the no practice prior to that day made for a even playing field for the competitors coming in from out of town. Track had great traction, great tech, and alot of fun racing with the fellow racers.Thanks again to Dale and The summit crew for a another great race. Even had a hot chick in the concession stand selling nachos, burgers, and dogs.


 Woo Hoo-o-o-o-o! I can see Kary blushing now!


----------



## kwiksi

Dale
Sent you pm.


----------



## sportpak

I need clarification..... this body is not legal....











but this body is...










Both are HPI 190mm.


----------



## Miller Time

Legal for what???
If you mean ROAR it could be the Global Body Spec guidelines implemented last year. The attempt was to be more in line with IFMAR and to prevent bodies from getting to outlandish. A byproduct was, the need to resubmit (at a price) for approval, so perhaps not everybody goes to submission......


----------



## dragrace

Hey Ken,

I may try to come up Friday and race with you guys if your still running on Friday's..

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

OR it could be because one is a two door and one is a four door which really isnt a " sports car"


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> I may try to come up Friday and race with you guys if your still running on Friday's..
> 
> Steve Dunn


They are.....I'm not


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I need clarification..... this body is not legal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this body is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are HPI 190mm.


 The 2 door M3 body is legal.


----------



## sportpak

Alright guys.... I won't have the right body posts for tomorrow, so I may have to run a completely illegal body... that's if I even have one that will work with my current body posts. I do have the right tires, motor, and software though. I'm not going for points, and really not interested in hurting someones feelings, so I'll play it by ear.

If I can't get it going maybe I run the mini with the VTA guys? 

Ben


----------



## racer357

there are several hobbyshops in Ft Wayne including the one at the track. I would think body posts would be easy to find?


----------



## sportpak

racer357 said:


> there are several hobbyshops in Ft Wayne including the one at the track. I would think body posts would be easy to find?


I hope to be able to scab something together. Tamiya parts are a little scarce locally.


----------



## racer357

true.... tamiya parts are tough almost anywhere. great cars, limited support in the US...


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I hope to be able to scab something together. Tamiya parts are a little scarce locally.


What are you missing, bro? I still have parts of a rolling Tamiya hobbyshop. :thumbsup: PM me...

...and we might have a pair of minis running tomorrow night.

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> What are you missing, bro? I still have parts of a rolling Tamiya hobbyshop. :thumbsup: PM me...
> 
> ...and we might have a pair of minis running tomorrow night.
> 
> -Sean


Get a pair and we may make it triplets,


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> What are you missing, bro? I still have parts of a rolling Tamiya hobbyshop. :thumbsup: PM me...
> 
> ...and we might have a pair of minis running tomorrow night.
> 
> -Sean


Ha! Yeah, I'm just waiting on a new bumper/body mount set. I have an old ratty cheater body fitting reeeal good on there now. It'll be good for some shake down/parade laps. This takes some pressure off me, so I'm good with that. All work and no play has been the norm lately.

Mini is loaded for bear whenever you can make it.

Ben


----------



## flamedxxx

7 or so of us coming in from ohio to race slash tonight...looking forward to the mayhem!


----------



## Indymike5353

Last night was fun. We had a good turn out of the slash class. Thanks Dale for keeping things moving and getting us outta there before midnight. :thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx

Last night was a real good time! Over 40 entries for a friday, pretty good, and we still got out of there in real good time. Sorry I got a little excited about my transponder problem there after the main, my own fault admittedly, shoulda checked it after the third heat when I noticed some lap time discrepancies on the scoring sheet. I still had a great time and thank you Dale and the rest of the Summit racers for being such a great group to race with.


----------



## sportpak

Lot's of fun. Team Tamiya is headed to the front.


----------



## caalvord

Friday night was awesome so good clean racing and fun rough and tumble qualifing great program setup dale and crew also what time does the jan 2 race start


----------



## jak43

Race starts at 12:00 with doors open at 8 AM.

Official count for Friday night was 53 entries. Thanks everyone for promptly getting ready to race and keeping the program rolling. Getting done at 11:30 was outstanding.


----------



## kwiksi

When will the results be posted?


----------



## wallyworld

flamedxxx said:


> Last night was a real good time! Over 40 entries for a friday, pretty good, and we still got out of there in real good time. Sorry I got a little excited about my transponder problem there after the main, my own fault admittedly, shoulda checked it after the third heat when I noticed some lap time discrepancies on the scoring sheet. I still had a great time and thank you Dale and the rest of the Summit racers for being such a great group to race with.


 No sweat. Everyone has those kind of nights. Also I updated the skill levels for the truck racers so the qualifiers should be more in line for the guys to run together and get good ones in. Thanks everone for helping the program to run smooth last friday. Don't forget sunday Jan. 2 will be our next truck and on road car race. Doors open at 8AM and racing starts at noon.


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> Last night was a real good time! Over 40 entries for a friday, pretty good, and we still got out of there in real good time. Sorry I got a little excited about my transponder problem there after the main, my own fault admittedly, shoulda checked it after the third heat when I noticed some lap time discrepancies on the scoring sheet. I still had a great time and thank you Dale and the rest of the Summit racers for being such a great group to race with.


Gee flamed xxx, you are a swell guy:tongue: look forward to stuffing you in the wall next year!


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> Last night was a real good time! Over 40 entries for a friday, pretty good, and we still got out of there in real good time. Sorry I got a little excited about my transponder problem there after the main, my own fault admittedly, shoulda checked it after the third heat when I noticed some lap time discrepancies on the scoring sheet. I still had a great time and thank you Dale and the rest of the Summit racers for being such a great group to race with.


Just for the record, I had my daughter video taping the whole A main. Unfortunately the battery on the video died on the lap 24. But up to that point, flamedxxx WAS in the lead. So unless there was some major mishap on the last lap (there wasn't) flamedxxx won the race. I'll take the win (reluctantly) but thought everyone would like to know. Good job everyone!:thumbsup: See ya the 2nd!


----------



## flamedxxx

Hey, thanks for that Mike, I appreciate it...and no need to be reluctant about the win, you made sure your equipment was working properly, something I failed to do. Are you going to upload that video to youtube or anything? I have some people I would like to show us racing so they would be more interested in coming down...


----------



## caalvord

hey mike shoot me a text I lost your number when my iphone turded out maybe someday I will be fast enough to be in your video lol

Merry Christmas to all you racers


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> Hey, thanks for that Mike, I appreciate it...and no need to be reluctant about the win, you made sure your equipment was working properly, something I failed to do. Are you going to upload that video to youtube or anything? I have some people I would like to show us racing so they would be more interested in coming down...


See if this link works for the video. The camera lasted 24.5 laps.
http://cid-dae7a7b9a4e4fbd7.office.live.com/browse.aspx/Public?uc=1


----------



## BoydS

I hear ya Cory someday we might get to play with the big boys, until then we will have our own fun.

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you all. I've had a blast racing with all of you. I can't wait until the 2nd.


----------



## buckeye dan

*thanks mike*



Indymike5353 said:


> See if this link works for the video. The camera lasted 24.5 laps.
> http://cid-dae7a7b9a4e4fbd7.office.live.com/browse.aspx/Public?uc=1


That was great vid mike u just need lipo for camera


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye dan said:


> That was great vid mike u just need lipo for camera


Or kids that will plug it back in after messing with it! lol


----------



## flamedxxx

My brother just bought a TC3 to run VTA with, and we were wondering about gearing. Could someone help us out with a baseline to work from, neither of us has done anything with brushless before. Thanks in advance!

Finally had time to watch the video, good stuff! Thanks Mike and family. :thumbsup:


----------



## jak43

flamedxxx said:


> My brother just bought a TC3 to run VTA with, and we were wondering about gearing. Could someone help us out with a baseline to work from, neither of us has done anything with brushless before. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Finally had time to watch the video, good stuff! Thanks Mike and family. :thumbsup:


I would start with a 3.9 final drive or so. I would put the smallest spur gear you could find on it and go from there.


----------



## sportpak

Merry Xmas Summit racers! You too Ken.:dude:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Merry Xmas Summit racers! You too Ken.:dude:
> 
> Ben


:jest:LMAO...but seriously , the last 2 times I ran there YOU were no where to be found  :beatdeadhorse: I'll have to get a mini just to race with you next time  

Ohh yeah...Merry Christmas


----------



## jak43

We have racing this Sunday with doors opening at 8:00 am and racing at noon.


----------



## B-rad

jak43 said:


> We have racing this Sunday with doors opening at 8:00 am and racing at noon.


Looking forward to another great New Years race!!!


----------



## sportpak

Last post of the decade suckers. Hope to see some of you Sunday. Stay safe in the meantime.

Ben


----------



## PBRman

Well first post of the New Year back at ya. Hope everyone has a safe and happy new year.


----------



## Indymike5353

Getting ready to head to the track for the first race of the year. Cant wait!


----------



## sportpak

I would like to see that Grizzly Edition M03 in tech inspection please.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I would like to see that Grizzly Edition M03 in tech inspection please.


LOL...I told you what boost and turbo I was using  The real secret is the Foam tires I was running.


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> LOL...I told you what boost and turbo I was using  The real secret is the Foam tires I was running.



I was having issues getting the rollout dialed in. 
It's nice racing another mini that's dialed, it gives me a feel to look for. Maybe I'll be a little better next time.


Did Phil get that alternator changed for you?


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I was having issues getting the rollout dialed in.
> It's nice racing another mini that's dialed, it gives me a feel to look for. Maybe I'll be a little better next time.
> 
> 
> Did Phil get that alternator changed for you?


I got the Alternator changed Sunday night.....it did not do any good  so I bit the bullet and just signed my RC collection over to the finance company and now have a NEW 2011 minivan......ROAD TRIP time


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> I got the Alternator changed Sunday night.....it did not do any good  so I bit the bullet and just signed my RC collection over to the finance company and now have a NEW 2011 minivan......ROAD TRIP time


ouch... That might put a dent in the ol' tire budget.


----------



## B-rad

Miller Time said:


> I got the Alternator changed Sunday night.....it did not do any good  so I bit the bullet and just signed my RC collection over to the finance company and now have a NEW 2011 minivan......ROAD TRIP time


That or a new X-ray they cost about the same LOL


----------



## Miller Time

B-rad said:


> That or a new X-ray they cost about the same LOL


X-ray's warranty sucks, and the insurance is really expensive for a sport sedan with that kind of horsepower.


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> X-ray's warranty sucks, and the insurance is really expensive for a sport sedan with that kind of horsepower.


Yeah, try getting a 100k bumper to bumper when you tell them your gonna run 10.5 foam.


----------



## caalvord

does anyone have a brushed motor dyno taking up space that they would want to get rid of or any way of checking rpm


----------



## sportpak

caalvord said:


> does anyone have a brushed motor dyno taking up space that they would want to get rid of or any way of checking rpm


Sounds like someone's coming mini racing!!


----------



## caalvord

sportpak said:


> Sounds like someone's coming mini racing!!


Actually slash spec but those minis look like a lot of fun I have several titan12t and would like to try some different break in methods and would like to be able to measure results and it would be another cool toy in my garage lol 

What is the cost of a mini and what


----------



## sportpak

Work has me out for tonight. 55hrs down, 11 to go tomorrow.


----------



## buckeye dan

*Friday nite slash race*

Buckeye 5 plus 1 headed to summit for nite of racing and fun


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye dan said:


> Buckeye 5 plus 1 headed to summit for nite of racing and fun


Before long they are gonna have to give us slash guys our own night.


----------



## Miller Time

Indymike5353 said:


> Before long they are gonna have to give us slash guys our own night.


That is an awesome idea :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

Points night this friday for Slash, RCGT, and Mini. Action starts at 7PM sharp. :dude:


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Work has me out for tonight. 55hrs down, 11 to go tomorrow.


Ben, you going to be there Friday? Sean and I are planning to bring the Mini's out again :hat:


----------



## sportpak

Miller Time said:


> Ben, you going to be there Friday? Sean and I are planning to bring the Mini's out again :hat:


I doubt it. I'm on a 60+ hr pace again. 5am saturday comes waayyy to early. The mini-mu will ride again very soon I promise.

Ben


----------



## BoydS

Can't wait to see the group tonight. Should be another fun night racing it out with slash guys.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> I doubt it. I'm on a 60+ hr pace again. 5am saturday comes waayyy to early. The mini-mu will ride again very soon I promise.
> 
> Ben


That Mini-Mu better practice cause my new ride is even faster than the Grizzly edition M-03


----------



## Indymike5353

Good racing last night, we had 25 slash racers and everyone had fun I think. I gotta give a shout out to the Buckeye 5, _ALL_ you guys are a bunch of stand up guys and alot of fun to race with. :thumbsup: See ya all next time


----------



## buckeye dan

*Friday Night racing*

I would like to thank dale and his crew for another nite of racing.


----------



## buckeye dan

*thanks mike*



Indymike5353 said:


> Good racing last night, we had 25 slash racers and everyone had fun I think. I gotta give a shout out to the Buckeye 5, _ALL_ you guys are a bunch of stand up guys and alot of fun to race with. :thumbsup: See ya all next time


On behalf of Buckeye 5 thanks to Dale and all the racers. when we race every other week it is a good way to release the bull crap that happened at work.
slash is quickly becoming a huge class. I love that it is affordable and still very competitive. " LIFE IS SHORT TOY CAR RACING IS GREAT"


----------



## buckeye bullet

Indymike5353 said:


> Good racing last night, we had 25 slash racers and everyone had fun I think. I gotta give a shout out to the Buckeye 5, _ALL_ you guys are a bunch of stand up guys and alot of fun to race with. :thumbsup: See ya all next time


Thanks Mike, we all love summit and appreciate the effort Dale puts in to his track, making every week super fun. I apologize for being a little too verbally agressive last night. Sometimes i do note engage my brain before engaging my mouth. See you all next time!


----------



## Brian McGreevy

Great racing with you all last night. It was my first time racing in about 2.5 years and I had a blast. See ya next weekend for more!


----------



## flamedxxx

Friday's quote of the night..."They're called Slashes for a reason ya know, they aren't exactly Q-Tips!" :lol:

Friday was a good time, lots of trucks, and lots of on road excitement to watch as well. RCGT seems to be growing quite a bit. A big thanks to Justin for helping get the esc programming and gearing set-up straightened out on Sam's VTA so he could at least get a few laps turned by the time the main came around. A couple more tweaks here and there and we should have that thing figured out a little bit...I think we're getting closer. That thing is harder to drive than it looks!

Thanks Dale and everyone else who makes this happen so smoothly each week. Keep up the great work!


----------



## caalvord

a lot of fun as usual but I am ready for some dirt, also is the any trick to putting new gears in SERVOs I had 2 go out on me friday bought my truck used and found the SERVO saver glued call me crazy but super glue costs more than a SERVO saver


----------



## wallyworld

caalvord said:


> a lot of fun as usual but I am ready for some dirt, also is the any trick to putting new gears in SERVOs I had 2 go out on me friday bought my truck used and found the SERVO saver glued call me crazy but super glue costs more than a SERVO saver


 Changing gears in a servo is normally no sweat. You just need a small phillips srewdriver to pull it apart and then just replace the gears. Gear sets are reasonable to purchase also. :wave:


----------



## wallyworld

Starting this friday night we're going to be running these classes only: _*Open SC, Slash, VTA, RCGT, and 1/12 GTP.* _This should help out with the problem of having enough turn marshals for certain qaulifiers and help speed up the program. Also the on-road track is set up every thursday and I will be happy to meet and discuss having another on-road night of racing for other or existing classes if there is enough interest to do so. Thanks everyone for making this on-road season the best ever at Summit Raceway. Dale.


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Mr. MuMu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I'm on a 60+ hr pace again. 5am saturday comes waayyy to early. The mini-mu will ride again very soon I promise.
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> That Mini-Mu better practice cause my new ride is even faster than the Grizzly edition M-03
Click to expand...

...I guess none of this matters now, huh?


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> ...I guess none of this matters now, huh?


Yeah, when we aren't there week in and week out it's hard to argue the ruling. We aint butterin' no bread.

I am optimistic about this week though.:hat:

Ben


----------



## jak43

Slash and RCGT points night this Friday.


----------



## Indymike5353

*House Transponders*

Dale asked if everyone to please check their truck and see if they have any house transponders. I believe he was missing 2 Black House Transponders when we left last night. Thanks. Great Racing last night. Congtrats Dan on the win in the A main!:thumbsup: (Lucky first lap LOL)


----------



## caalvord

had a blast the snake race was alot of fun thanks leah we should do that more often


----------



## buckeye dan

*"rather be lucky than good any day "Tom Landry*

did they look at possible people that had it let me know if anyone in my group could have had it. yes had great first lap ty and thanks to all the racers who gave me space when needed . class act guys out there.


Indymike5353 said:


> Dale asked if everyone to please check their truck and see if they have any house transponders. I believe he was missing 2 Black House Transponders when we left last night. Thanks. Great Racing last night. Congtrats Dan on the win in the A main!:thumbsup: (Lucky first lap LOL)


----------



## BoydS

Dan, Dale thought that maybe Sam had it. It was the black eight. HE looked on the puter and it showed Sam was the last to run it.


----------



## BoydS

caalvord said:


> had a blast the snake race was alot of fun thanks leah we should do that more often


That was a ton of fun, next time I might spend more time racing and less time trying to flip people back over. It was fun though.


----------



## tnpracing

Snake racing was sweet, next time "stickers" and me won't have the stupid reverse locked out though, lol

BTW, guys Tucker loves his new nickname. You make it so much fun for him! (even when his dad takes him out of the running in the B Main, man it was long trip home for me after that)


----------



## buckeye dan

*trans*

I am asking sam now bout transponder if he has it wil have dave bring friday


BoydS said:


> Dan, Dale thought that maybe Sam had it. It was the black eight. HE looked on the puter and it showed Sam was the last to run it.


----------



## wallyworld

Transponder has been returned. Thanks guys for your help. I'll be looking forward to this friday, points night for VTA and Open SC. Also thanks to all for helping the program run so smooth on fridays. Dale.


----------



## BoydS

tnpracing said:


> Snake racing was sweet, next time "stickers" and me won't have the stupid reverse locked out though, lol
> 
> BTW, guys Tucker loves his new nickname. You make it so much fun for him! (even when his dad takes him out of the running in the B Main, man it was long trip home for me after that)


We have fun racing with Tucker also, He is a great kid and a good driver.

On a side note, keep your eyes open for a set of PL Power strokes for my 4x4.

See ya friday


----------



## tnpracing

May have power strokes for you, I should know by Friday. Thinking of giving up mod class, I'm too slow!!! If I do I will be parting out the truck.


----------



## BoydS

tnpracing said:


> May have power strokes for you, I should know by Friday. Thinking of giving up mod class, I'm too slow!!! If I do I will be parting out the truck.


If I was worried about being too slow, i would have stopped several months ago. Its about having fun, not being the fastest. For me, when I worry about trying to be the fastest it takes the fun out of it. I just want to show up, hang out with the crew, talk smack, race, and talk more smack. It's all good. Besides, that's about all I can do with Mike, Dan, Mark, Dave, and Dave in the mix. Those guys are fast. I show up so that they can realize it! Your welcome guys, LOL


----------



## Indymike5353

BoydS said:


> I show up so that they can realize it! Your welcome guys, LOL


Thanks! Its appreciated! lol


----------



## tnpracing

Slow in Slash is fine and fun, slow in Mod = always in the way of the racers. I think slow in VTA is gonna be fun too though!!!


----------



## shiznickd

dont worry about bein to slow its about having fun.speed will come in time,and for the guys who are fast they need slower people so they can practice passing,becouse itll make them a better racer!!!!


----------



## sportpak

90% of the racing community would actually go FASTER if they slowed down just a little. Your doing yourself a favor in the long run by running your own pace. 

There's my useless thought of the day. 

Ben


----------



## caalvord

tnpracing said:


> Slow in Slash is fine and fun, slow in Mod = always in the way of the racers. I think slow in VTA is gonna be fun too though!!!


bring it friday pete and we can be in the way together i am running my lcg slash friday night give the ole spec truck a break 

see yall friday


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> 90% of the racing community would actually go FASTER if they slowed down just a little. Your doing yourself a favor in the long run by running your own pace.
> 
> 
> Ben


 Young grasshopper speaks the truth. :dude:


----------



## BoydS

Should I get the 4x4 set up and run it?


----------



## caalvord

*heck yeah*



BoydS said:


> Should I get the 4x4 set up and run it?


bring it boyd we always have a good race we can have the loser buys a pop championship........lolo


----------



## BoydS

Had a great time Friday night. I liked racing the mod SC class more than I thought I would. I apologize to anyone I crashed or bashed.:freak: I have some setup things to work out but really had a good time racing. It was a good finish to the main also.


----------



## caalvord

BoydS said:


> Had a great time Friday night. I liked racing the mod SC class more than I thought I would. I apologize to anyone I crashed or bashed.:freak: I have some setup things to work out but really had a good time racing. It was a good finish to the main also.


I secoond that boyd mod was fun I got me a decent servo and some new front tires and put a much smaller motor in gonna try it again friday


----------



## Indymike5353

Well despite having my truck handle like it was on ice, I had fun too. Hopefully I can figure out what the heck is going on so I can get out of the corners instead of drifting and getting into everyones way.


----------



## big_dave_man

Look out - Dale is a local celebrity now!

http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20110207/BIZ05/302079939


----------



## tnpracing

Wonder if he will do autographs!? I hope fame doesn't go to his head.


----------



## Hustler

Somebody post up the RCGT rules Summit is following please? thx

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> Somebody post up the RCGT rules Summit is following please? thx
> 
> -Sean


Would you like that in a .GIF file


----------



## jak43

Hustler said:


> Somebody post up the RCGT rules Summit is following please? thx
> 
> -Sean


Any 17.5 motor, sportsman speed controls (off Roar list--Tekin in 212 blinky mode etc.), 2 door body, tires are the hpi belted ones off the HPI rcgt tire list (I don't remember the part number), and 4 wd chassis. 

Justin has also run 21.5 boosted as it is no difference in speed. 

Hope that helps. I'll get the specific part number later. Out of time and have to go teach.


----------



## Hustler

jak43 said:


> Any 17.5 motor, sportsman speed controls (off Roar list--Tekin in 212 blinky mode etc.), 2 door body, tires are the hpi belted ones off the HPI rcgt tire list (I don't remember the part number), and 4 wd chassis.
> 
> Justin has also run 21.5 boosted as it is no difference in speed.
> 
> Hope that helps. I'll get the specific part number later. Out of time and have to go teach.


Perfect. Thanks, John!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Miller Gayte Time said:


> I would like that in a .GIF file


Here's that pic you were asking for, Ken... 

-Sean


----------



## caalvord

*mini late model Esc question*

The rules state mamba 4200 if running brushless are mamba the only allowed brushless combos allowed or can I run a hobbywing combo? Just checking 

Thanks cory


----------



## wallyworld

caalvord said:


> The rules state mamba 4200 if running brushless are mamba the only allowed brushless combos allowed or can I run a hobbywing combo? Just checking
> 
> Thanks cory


 Hi Cory. Mamba 4200 is the only brushless allowed in that class. That's really a nice class for oval night. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

tnpracing said:


> Wonder if he will do autographs!? I hope fame doesn't go to his head.


 Don't worry. I'm sure life will have me already humbled by this friday night. :dude:


----------



## tnpracing

Life has a funny way of doing that!!


----------



## goop

is the roar region 5 race ever coming back to summitt


----------



## Miller Time

goop said:


> is the roar region 5 race ever coming back to summitt


it is going to be in Indy this year. Exact weekend TBD, but it should be around mid April


----------



## caalvord

*wow*

Well a big thanks to Jerry Springer for sponsoring tonight races.....had a good time thanks to all got home to a box of mini latemodels and a slider now to figure these out the few laps made last weekend were a blast if anyone has a 4200mamba motor for sale let me know both cars have 6400kv motors.....


----------



## buckeye dan

*thanks dale*

another fun nite of racing in the slash class. had good race with the 2 daves .awesome pa sound system was a lil unnerving hearing how close dave brown was lol . only thing in drivers meeting maybe let drivers know they should stay off throttle when being turn marshaled I mean we didnt put you on ur lid.


----------



## Indymike5353

I have to say, the A main was the best main I have ever ran. Not personal performance, but just the most fun. Very clean racing, alot of good competition and just alot of fun alltogether. :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye bullet

I agree Mike, that was good clean racing! The best main I have ever been in as well. I was a little distracted by the royal rumble going on in the middle of the main, but it just added a little spice to the night! THANKS TO DALE FOR SUCH A GREAT TRACK! and thanks to my Buckeye Five team members, you guys are all the best!


----------



## tnpracing

Darn it, between the taping of the Springer show and trying to marshal, I totally missed the race. lol Oh well, Stickers had fun (usually doesn't when he is in the A, gets too nervous) and sounds like everyone else in the A main had fun too.


----------



## flamedxxx

Hoping to make it down this week for slash racing...

Which touring car class has points this week?


----------



## jak43

It is rcgt points this week.


----------



## buckeye dan

*wow*

wow that would be nice lol


flamedxxx said:


> Hoping to make it down this week for slash racing...
> 
> Which touring car class has points this week?


----------



## redbaron

Planned layout for outdoor offroad.


----------



## Indymike5353

looks good. No oval huh?


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Planned layout for outdoor offroad.


 Looks great John. Looks like a good layout for racing buggies and truck. I've been eyeing the Ass. RC8e. It should be a fun season.


----------



## buckeye dan

ok i have a suggestion for slash spec points racing . what about hand out motors each racer wanting to get in points series would give 25 dollar fee. motors would be purchased and numbered. each point race drivers would draw for a motor. that way each week you have a different motor for each race . I love the competition of slash racing and would like to see something done to avoid a stock motor war.


----------



## caalvord

buckeye dan said:


> ok i have a suggestion for slash spec points racing . what about hand out motors each racer wanting to get in points series would give 25 dollar fee. motors would be purchased and numbered. each point race drivers would draw for a motor. that way each week you have a different motor for each race . I love the competition of slash racing and would like to see something done to avoid a stock motor war.


Could not agree more dan there are a lot of tracks doing that i have also seen tracks doing claimer motors in the spec classes


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye dan said:


> ok i have a suggestion for slash spec points racing . what about hand out motors each racer wanting to get in points series would give 25 dollar fee. motors would be purchased and numbered. each point race drivers would draw for a motor. that way each week you have a different motor for each race . I love the competition of slash racing and would like to see something done to avoid a stock motor war.


A stock motor war? I cant help but think that this is a result of a short conversation that took place on the driver stand. hmmmm.


----------



## caalvord

*spec*

Some
People
Excell
Cheating

One thing for sure dans idea would eliminate any tweaked motors but there is no doubt some excellent drivers in the spec class


----------



## wallyworld

17.5 brushless motors with sportsman speed controls was discussed last friday for the slash class also.


----------



## caalvord

wallyworld said:


> 17.5 brushless motors with sportsman speed controls was discussed last friday for the slash class also.


do that and i think you will see alot more racing and alot less bashing those titan motors are great for the money but have too much variable i dynoed 4 motors and had a high/low of 3,000 rpm thats alot if the controller is in the right hands......in less than a year it would pay for itself in cost savings of motor replacement especially when we hit the dirt


----------



## Indymike5353

Sounds like there may be enough interest to make a stock short coarse class. that way the SC10s and Blitz's have a class to run in too. If your gonna have a slash spec class, leave it at that. If you start allowing everything, its not spec slash anymore. There are plenty of sct to make a class everone belongs in. just my .02


----------



## flamedxxx

I have no interest in putting a brushless kit in what is supposed to be an easy, affordable, RTR kit spec class. Handout motors for the points series I can understand, may as well mandate gearing while we're at it. Some tracks do that from what I read on the forums here. 

If some racers are going the extra lengths to get an advantage in a series class that is run mostly for a good time, then that's their problem. The plastic trophy at the end of the year must mean a LOT more to them than it does me.


----------



## big_dave_man

I agree with not moving up to brushless. I don't know of anyway to modify a titan motor other than different break in procedures. Even then, a strong motor is only part of the equation. You still have to maintain a good setup and have good driving skills.


----------



## flamedxxx

I need to rephrase a bit of what I wrote...I have no intentions of putting a _17.5_ brushless kit in my truck. If I'm going brushless, it's going to be a mamba max and all kinds of better parts will go in it as well to run mod class....which won't happen because I run more than one track, and the other tracks don't run 2wd mod seperate from 4wd....so I'm keeping it in the spec class.

The 'their problem' comment was more aimed as an "I'm here for fun, not NASCAR style competition."-type comment. I could honestly care less about who does what to their truck so long as they don't hack me intentionally during a race for position...that's what really grinds me.


----------



## Hustler

redbaron said:


> Planned layout for outdoor offroad.


That's hot. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## buckeye dan

*titan motor*

ok guys here is my thinking on the motor thing . i got of rc car racing because of the cost to keep up. after last friday i realized I may be back to buying a motor dyno and lots of motors to keep honestly dont know if i wanna go there . I know that dynoing motors is within the rules. that is why i discussed with a few of my teammates different ideas of how to deal with this issue. I am just saying what about the spirit of the rule .


----------



## buckeye bullet

Ok, so i have read all of these posts about the slash spec class, and i have a few comments. As far as the engines go, no matter what rules the track attempts to enforce, there will competitors trying to bend the rules, find the "grey" areas, and in some cases just flat out cheating. Its that way in any form of racing. In the past few weeks i have watched a few guys at summit go from B-main racers to up front every week- guess they just magically improved their car control ability and found some extra power. Maybe a new lipo pack? Im gonna play by the rules and run whatever Dale decides is best. BUT IN THEORY THE SLASH SPEC CLASS SHOULD BE STOCK, OUT OF THE BOX RACING, NO MAGICAL MOTOR DIPS, OR DYNO TESTING, BLAH BLAH BLAH. TRUE STOCK RACING. I think that theory has went strait down the toilet in my opinion with a few guys. I just want it to be a good time for all, maybe i should just stick to powerlifting, i can take my rage out much easier in the gym, then at the rc track! see you all very soon! LETS ALL JUST SIT BACK AND RELAX


----------



## Indymike5353

Dan, Just because we dyno'd the our motors, doesnt mean that we have some super motors now. I am running the same motor I started the season with. We were more curious as to the difference between stock motors(I've heard people say that there is a big difference) If anyone wants to trade me, go into Nicks, buy me a motor and I will throw it on and give you my old worn out one. Guess I wont be "revealing our race winning secrets" on the driver stand anymore. The only secret is it doesnt matter how fast your motor is, if you cant drive, you wont win. The dyno thing was just for fun. I do like the idea of drawing house motors though. Probably ought to do it from the beginninng of the season though.


----------



## big_dave_man

Well, I'll assume I'm the "B-main racers to up front every week- guess they just magically improved their car control ability and found some extra power." I started racing indoor Slash in October of last year and have learned a lot since starting. You or anyone else can't fault me for becoming a better driver because it's sure not some "magical motor dip" as you would like to believe. Besides, the "magical motor dip" is sold right there in Nicks and is available to any racer.

Now, on to the dyno. I am the one with the dyno and I guarantee you that I haven't done anything illegal to my motor. It's never been opened or adjusted whatsoever. I bought the dyno because I thought it was a neat little tool. I am more than willing to remove my motor and let anyone/everyone inspect it. That is the same motor I have used since day one. The only thing I've done to it, is oil it. Suggesting otherwise isn't fair to me, let alone any of the others.

Obviously, some people are going to try and gain an edge. That happens with anything. I do research on different setups, etc. The biggest thing I learned is by watching other racers. The good ones stay cool and calm. When you get nervous, you make mistakes and cause wrecks. I'm not perfect and I crash people, but I don't feel I do so more than anyone does me.

I really enjoy racing on a weekly basis. It gets me out the house for an evening and allows me to hang with some buddies. Let's not make this a huge deal. We can all give each others truck the once over if needed, but let's not lose sight of what this is supposed to be - FUN.


----------



## Hustler

lol, anyone else hear something ticking?

-Sean


----------



## buckeye bullet

ok, feathers have been ruffled........lets all just have fun


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye bullet said:


> ok, feathers have been ruffled........lets all just have fun


I agree!


----------



## slash814

Well, here's another .02 on the motor debate. I agree with everyone else that feels it should remain a box stock class. It makes it easy for people that are just getting started. Besides the truck classes are more about driving than anything else. It's trucks on a roadcourse, slow is fast. Just got to keep the rubber side down. I don't think anyone is winning because of a motor, only good driving. On a big outdoor track a fast truck can help out alot but on this small indoor roadcourse you can have all the motor you want but if you can't drive forget it. Maybe some people are improving on the track and that's great and it can not be due to motor alone, especially if that motor still falls within the rules of the class.


----------



## jak43

Last year on the dirt, they allowed sportsman speed controls and 17.5 motors. They were the same speed according to Dale. I only ran my sc10 a few times. The slashes were very competitive and even probably handled a little better than a stock sc10. 

Slash still comes down to not over driving, not wrecking and managing your way through traffic. Last week there were three guys within striking distance of the lead. 1st and 2nd battled on the last two laps and finished nose to tail. 

I'm good at tuning brushed motors and I've tried a lot of things with the 12t slash motor. Keeping it oiled, clean and as cool as you can is the best advice. Keeping the drive train clean and oiled is a key too. There is a lot of power to gain or lose there. 

Let's just have fun and enjoy the fact that everyone has a competitive heat to race in whether it is the a, b or c from the kids to us old guys who have raced a long time. We've got new guys racing, enjoying the hobby and some moving onto vta or rcgt. Look how well Sam did in VTA last week. I've never seen anyone pick it up that quick. Tucker is gaining on the vta car too. 

Any slash guys who want to drive my vta car this week let me know and I'll let you run it in practice.


----------



## buckeye dan

we need strippers and booze at the track lol


----------



## jak43

I always was in favor of Hooter girl turnmarshals. Wrecking would be encouraged!


----------



## flamedxxx

buckeye bullet said:


> ok, feathers have been ruffled........lets all just have fun


agreed, game on!

Speaking of VTA, Sam hooked me up with a TC3...soo, I'm gonna start bringing it once I get my brushless kit. Unless you guys are cool with me running a brushed 27t for the rest of the indoor season...Sam's still faster than me, though...and I have the wrong body...and tires...yeah, better wait a little while longer...lol


----------



## redbaron

4WDSC will definetly run their own class outside on the dirt. With all the new 4wd kits, Losi & AE, 4wd should be huge this year.
I got my tail kicked by a few stock slashes last year. They are good on dirt.

The Dyno is a good way to find out if your motor is wornout and thats all. 

There definetly seems to be enough SC trucks at Summit to run Spec, Stock, mod, and
4WD. Should be an awesome summer!


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye dan said:


> we need strippers and booze at the track lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

Dear Santa,

We have endured a very long winter. Please have the decency to send us directly to summer now, so that Barron can build our track and off-road season may start in March. No more tire dope, no more truers, no more lap cars that Miller skewers...

-Sean


----------



## modeltech

Bring it Barron!!! Alot of these guys will find out motor is certainly not the answer on a real offroad track! its more set-up and patients in the driver seat!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hacker3

ok is this where i say something?????


TOY CARS GOT TO LOVE EM........

-Tracey


----------



## tnpracing

I've read all the Slash banter and all I got out of it was Hooter girls. Tucker and I race for some good father-son bonding time, the Hooter girls will help that, um will they be there this Friday, if so I won't even bother to bring the cars, somebody has to help train the new marshals right?! :hat::thumbsup::wave:

BTW, I had the "hottest" motor on the infamous dyno day, but I still can't drive so it didn't matter a bit, I don't even know where I finished, but somewhere in the B as usual, and I'm happy with it, cause I had fun. Just wish I wouldn't have bought the silly motor dip that caused all the commotion! Sorry, I am en engineer its what I do.


----------



## flamedxxx

tnpracing said:


> .... Tucker and I race for some *good father-son bonding time*....I don't even know where I finished, but somewhere in the B as usual, *and I'm happy with it, cause I had fun*....


and that's about all that needs said ladies and gentlemen...pretty much what it should be all about, right? 
I just can't wait until one of mine is old enough and interested in racing with me :thumbsup:


----------



## tnpracing

flamedxxx, you inadvertently forgot about the Hooters girls. Don't loose sight of this most excellent of ideas.


----------



## wallyworld

We have an off-road thread started for our outdoor track this summer to have info and updates and as well as discussion on it. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320834. Dale.


----------



## caalvord

The tire doPe is affecting our brains we need dirt time soon hopefully can make it down there again soon I am having withdrawls but work pays for play may I recommend TILTED KILT turn marshalls lol...a


----------



## Indymike5353

Its amazing how competitive competition can get.


----------



## flamedxxx

tnpracing said:


> flamedxxx, you inadvertently forgot about the Hooters girls. Don't loose sight of this most excellent of ideas.


I didn't forget, I thought it was pretty much a given...:lol:


----------



## BoydS

*My .02*

OK, I haven't been on the site lately since I have been working like stupid hours out of state. Here are my comments.

1. The dirt track proposal is excellent. Love it and think it will be fun on both the 4WD and spec.
2. The Spec Slash debate wow. If anyone is worried about stock motors vs anything else, look at my Mod class times vs my Spec times. Not very much difference there. I do feel that I can drive the 4WD better since I can pull the truck around when it starts to slide out but that's about it. I can tell you the motor in that is a ton harsher than the spec. as for big Dave, he bought his truck used and it had some crazy kung fu going on, parts on upside down, wrong parts, etc. Once he got that figured out and got the truck set up is when he started doing a lot better, not to mention I think he learned alot as well as I have.
3. I love racing the trucks both mod and spec, I like the camaraderie that goes along with it and if I have to trade the fun and social for the competition I would in a minute now we have both so it is fun.

Now all that's being said by someone who hasn't finished on the lead lap of an A-Main yet. :freak:

Go Hooters Girls, If they wont do it then the tilted kilt girls would be just as good.:dude:


----------



## caalvord

Well said boyd


----------



## flamedxxx

I'm gonna have to check out this Tilted Kilt place sometime...I hear it advertised on the bear all the time....must be good if everyone here keeps mentioning it...:lol:


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> I'm gonna have to check out this Tilted Kilt place sometime...I hear it advertised on the bear all the time....must be good if everyone here keeps mentioning it...:lol:


this friday, im game if you are? you better get a permission slip from your wife first


----------



## redbaron

Options are endless.


----------



## caalvord

Like that layout maybe a high speed double on straightaway with enought spacing to single it


----------



## Indymike5353

Personally, I like the 1st layout. Either would be good though.


----------



## BoydS

I have to agree with Mike, I like the first track, its a bit tighter and looks more technical. I assume it would be a bit more challenging to build though. either way the tracks look like fun.


----------



## slash814

+1 to Mike. I prefer the first layout as well.


----------



## flamedxxx

I see there is an r/c swap meet this weekend at the coliseum...does anyone ever go to this? Is it worth attending?


----------



## jak43

Scott and I will have two tables of stuff for sale. Sometimes there is a lot of stuff. It just depends. It used to be big a big show before ebay (even had some manufactureres there years ago). You never know what will be there. Some years there have been "sponsored" drivers who are selling out. Two years ago I bought $1000 worth of capped tires for $75. The last few years it has been more planes than cars, but it still worth the trip if you are not doing anything on a Saturday. 

Here is a link to the flyer. We used to roll out carpet there and race. Phil's usually has a big booth there and demonstrates flying planes.

http://www.cpishows.com/pdf files/RC Flyer 2011.pdf

There is also a big one in Toledo. 
http://www.toledoshow.com/

It too is mostly planes, but one year the Carrubas of Powerpush batteries were cleaning out their shop and I picked up some cool stuff.


----------



## Fixitrod

Good evening, my name is Rodney. I'm new here. I was reading about peoples concerns about the stock class. Although I'm new I do have some opinions to add. 

Racing of any kind takes an edge that every racer needs to look for. Thats half the fun. Running your motor in breakin solution might be one of them. It's still a stock motor. As long as it's not opened thats great. If your good enough to take advantage of more power I'm guessing you wouldn't be in the b class Anyway. I'm in the b class and still learning. I don't have a dynoed motor. I'd probably just wreck more if i did!!! Lol

If I practice and others don't have time that's my edge. Is it wrong if I prActice 10 hrs a week and others don't have the time. Nope!

If you put a different body on your car it's no longer stock out of the box... Where do we draw the line?

Suspension adjustments... Do we all use the same settings, oil weight and brand. I would put a paycheck that suspension adjustments are way superior to a broke in moto... Should we forget suspension adjustment?

Tires?... Do we all need the same brand and age of tires that have been cleaned the same? 

Radios? Hmmmm ... Does a spectrum give racers an advantage? Maybe... That's an edge that may work for them... Good .. Have fun with it.

Gearing, bearings, maintenance intervals. Battery type andmounting location, etc... Etc... Etc..., 

So my point is why is it such a big deal that somebody ran there motor in a solution that polishes the brushes and parts when there are so many other adjustments that everyone is having fun improving. I also don't want to see cheaters but how can this be cheating. When people first start, as one of the concerns I read was, more power is the last thing we need ...lol.

I'm not trying to undermine anyone, just trying to understand the difference of the motor Breakin versus everything else. Thanks for any explanations. I'm new and learning ... Thanks

Rodney


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Options are endless.


 I think this layout would be easier to maintain through the spring rains. :dude:


----------



## wallyworld

Fixitrod said:


> Good evening, my name is Rodney. I'm new here. I was reading about peoples concerns about the stock class. Although I'm new I do have some opinions to add.
> 
> Racing of any kind takes an edge that every racer needs to look for. Thats half the fun. Running your motor in breakin solution might be one of them. It's still a stock motor. As long as it's not opened thats great. If your good enough to take advantage of more power I'm guessing you wouldn't be in the b class Anyway. I'm in the b class and still learning. I don't have a dynoed motor. I'd probably just wreck more if i did!!! Lol
> 
> If I practice and others don't have time that's my edge. Is it wrong if I prActice 10 hrs a week and others don't have the time. Nope!
> 
> If you put a different body on your car it's no longer stock out of the box... Where do we draw the line?
> 
> Suspension adjustments... Do we all use the same settings, oil weight and brand. I would put a paycheck that suspension adjustments are way superior to a broke in moto... Should we forget suspension adjustment?
> 
> Tires?... Do we all need the same brand and age of tires that have been cleaned the same?
> 
> Radios? Hmmmm ... Does a spectrum give racers an advantage? Maybe... That's an edge that may work for them... Good .. Have fun with it.
> 
> Gearing, bearings, maintenance intervals. Battery type andmounting location, etc... Etc... Etc...,
> 
> So my point is why is it such a big deal that somebody ran there motor in a solution that polishes the brushes and parts when there are so many other adjustments that everyone is having fun improving. I also don't want to see cheaters but how can this be cheating. When people first start, as one of the concerns I read was, more power is the last thing we need ...lol.
> 
> I'm not trying to undermine anyone, just trying to understand the difference of the motor Breakin versus everything else. Thanks for any explanations. I'm new and learning ... Thanks
> 
> Rodney


 Thanks for the post Rodney. looking forward to seeing you around the raceway. Dale.


----------



## big_dave_man

I've never raced outside at Summit. What short course classes are there?


----------



## wallyworld

big_dave_man said:


> I've never raced outside at Summit. What short course classes are there?


 Classes as of now will be Slash Spec, 2WD and 4WD Open Short Coarse, 1/10 2WD Stock and Mod. Buggy, and 1/8 Buggy. Here's a link to our outdoor thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320834


----------



## redbaron

What class does a rtr losi xxx-sct race in?

Thanks


----------



## modeltech

spec i would suppose. its stock out of the box.:wave:


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> What class does a rtr losi xxx-sct race in?
> 
> Thanks


 Open SC. Hopefully it can keep up with the SC10s.


----------



## redbaron

modeltech said:


> spec i would suppose. its stock out of the box.:wave:


Last night it was.... Today is gonna have to be mod sct. we will be there around 6:30


----------



## modeltech

Ok fellas who all is interested in a practise day on the dirt this saturday if the weather corporates? Barron and me are down if you all want to blow the cobwebs off your offroad equipment.


Shannon


----------



## BoydS

We had another great night of racing the other night. I had a lot of fun, must say it was probably one of the funnest nights I have had in a while. Congrats to Rod for winning the Slash B-Main. Might not sound very impressive to alot of people but it is a big improvement and the first step to getting faster and he showed a lot of patients. 

We missed ya Dale! Thank you John for filling in and making it a good night.


----------



## tnpracing

Dale was gone? Didn't even notice, lol, thanks for covering for him John! It was a nice, calm, fun night of Slash racing. Rod may deserve the quickest improver of the year award, nice job.


----------



## sportpak

Hello, I'm new in town. I was wondering if you run any mod foam sedan??:hat:


----------



## BoydS

Dudes, can't wait for this Friday. In Kentucky right now on business so hope like Heck I make it back in time for the first heat.


----------



## tnpracing

Nice Boyd, I should have my electron exciter valve dialed in and installed between my ESC and motor for this weekend too! :drunk:


----------



## big_dave_man

I just ordered a continuim transfunctioner. I am hoping it gets here by Thursday! I've never put one on before. Anyone have some tips?

Also, I found a great deal on blinker fluid. PM me for details.


----------



## tnpracing

Come on Boyd, no fair, you started it.


----------



## tnpracing

Big Dave, I hope you went with the release 6.09a, the darned 6.08c and below won't work with the XL-5 ESC.


----------



## big_dave_man

tnpracing said:


> Big Dave, I hope you went with the release 6.09a, the darned 6.08c and below won't work with the XL-5 ESC.



Shoot! I have to cancel my order! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BoydS

Sorry guys I chickened out and edited my post, thought there was enough accusations going on as it is. besides My conscience got the best of me (thanks mike)


----------



## BoydS

Besides, I didn't want people looking to hard into my truck, they might find my multi-quad disconbobbulator


----------



## Indymike5353

hahahahaha


----------



## BoydS

Come on Mike you can do better than that. Hey Pete, can't wait to show you my new F150. Its bad a$$. at least I think so.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indymike5353

*Foulk racing fleet*

Here's a couple pics of the ever growing fleet. (The redish stripes are actually orange)


----------



## sportpak

See ya'll tomorrow! I may need help setting gear mesh or setting steering end points or something. It been a long time.

BEn


----------



## airborn

sportpak said:


> Hello, I'm new in town. I was wondering if you run any mod foam sedan??:hat:


LOL! I get it, so your comment wanst waisted.:wave: 

seth


----------



## sportpak

airborn said:


> LOL! I get it, so your comment wanst waisted.:wave:
> 
> seth


Thanks. I thought it was funny. Good seeing you last night. 

I was great seeing everyone actually. Hope to be back to semi/mostly regular. Car needs work though.


----------



## buckeye dan

*vta trial run*

thanks to justin and john had fun racing vta thanks again for the ride


----------



## slash814

Hey Dan. Looked great Friday night for your first time wheeling a car. Looks like maybe we've converted another truck driver. Hope to see you with your own car soon.

Mark


----------



## PBRman

Yeah Dan looked really good Friday night. Now in the words of Rowdy Gaines "Go get your own ride". Thanks John for getting me sorted out on Friday. I think I need to get a new set of rears mounted up and broken in before Friday and it should be a lot better.


----------



## flamedxxx

it's Rowdy Burns man, geez...

hopefully I'll make it back down soon, been pretty hectic the past couple of months...how many more weeks of indoor left? good 4-6 weeks or so?


----------



## PBRman

I knew that didn't sound right. Thanks for the correction. :thumbsup: Must be time to watch that flick again.


----------



## flamedxxx

it's always a good time to watch DoT...:lol: Harry knows you can do it...he knows it in his heart :thumbsup


----------



## buckeye dan

*ya i hear ya*



PBRman said:


> Yeah Dan looked really good Friday night. Now in the words of Rowdy Gaines "Go get your own ride". Thanks John for getting me sorted out on Friday. I think I need to get a new set of rears mounted up and broken in before Friday and it should be a lot better.


wel at least the tires werent smoking lol:tongue:


----------



## buckeye dan

*still looking*



buckeye dan said:


> wel at least the tires werent smoking lol:tongue:


still looking for sponsers any takers can put ur names on car... thinking shellby cobra blk of course


----------



## buckeye bullet

The Buckeye Five will be at Summit this friday, in full force, with a new game plan. All others have been warned.:devil:


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye bullet said:


> The Buckeye Five will be at Summit this friday, in full force, with a new game plan. All others have been warned.:devil:


----------



## BoydS

The weathers getting nicer!:thumbsup: Soon we will be racing the trucks on Dirt!


----------



## BoydS

buckeye bullet said:


> The Buckeye Five will be at Summit this friday, in full force, with a new game plan. All others have been warned.:devil:


You all take this way too serious.  Why not just show up and race? What's the game plan thing all about? .

Anyway can't wait to see everyone there.


----------



## buckeye bullet

BoydS said:


> You all take this way too serious.  Why not just show up and race? What's the game plan thing all about? .
> 
> Anyway can't wait to see everyone there.


The new game plan is to go out and have a blast! Enjoy everyones company and relax.......what were you thinking? LOL


----------



## BoydS

buckeye bullet said:


> The new game plan is to go out and have a blast! Enjoy everyones company and relax.......what were you thinking? LOL



Haaaa You got me! Sounds like a good time, We'll see ya there on Friday.


----------



## big_dave_man

FYI - The final Spec Slash points race is next Friday. (4/15) A few of us were under the impression it would be in two weeks. See you all next Friday!


----------



## flamedxxx

Things I learned at Summit Speedway friday night:

1. I can't drive VTA worth a crap. :lol:

2. I can't set-up my VTA worth a crap.  (Really hoping this was the majority problem of number 1 lesson.)

3. Slash racing is a LOT more fun when you don't take it so dang serious. I laughed for the entire second half of the main, and to be quite honest, can't remember the last time I had so much fun racing. If it bothered a couple of you guys, my apologies that you weren't having as much fun as I was....

4. Even though I've been out of the loop for a while down there, Dale still puts on a hell of a show, and everyone racing friday nights are a great group of racers. :thumbsup:

Hopefully see you all again soon!


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> I laughed for the entire second half of the main, and to be quite honest, can't remember the last time I had so much fun racing. If it bothered a couple of you guys, my apologies that you weren't having as much fun as I was....


Ted, Don't ever apologize for having fun. You guys were getting me laughing. Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## badlands boy

*Tc5r*

You want to be a champion, dont you? You want to stand on the podium. You want to rule the carpet. What better way than with a TC5r? And I just happen to have one for sale. Peer pressure, peer pressure.... come on. Don't tell the wife. Just do it. :wave:


----------



## BoydS

I had a blast racing Friday night. My apologies to Mark for taking him out. I guess thats why they call it the Snake race. Sometimes your the snake and sometimes your the mouse. Felt good to be the snake for a change. 

As for the spec slash, that was a whole lot of fun. Glad to see everyone had a good time I know I do. All the guys that we race with are a good group. It was good to see Ted and Sam back at the track. 

See you all this Friday I hope!


----------



## BoydS

I had a blast racing Friday night. My apologies to Mark for taking him out in the snake race. I guess thats why they call it the Snake race. Sometimes your the snake and sometimes your the mouse. Felt good to be the snake for a change. :jest: 

As for the spec slash, that was a whole lot of fun. Glad to see everyone had a good time I know I did. All the guys that we race with are a good group. It was good to see Ted and Sam back at the track. 

See you all this Friday I hope!:thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

Congrats to Indymike5353 for 1st place in Spec Slash this year! A great driver and a stand up guy!


----------



## BoydS

big_dave_man said:


> Congrats to Indymike5353 for 1st place in Spec Slash this year! A great driver and a stand up guy!



I second that, and congrats to Big Dave for Second, you showed huge improvement from the first couple of races. 

And I apologize if the taunting and Joking got out of Hand.


----------



## Indymike5353

Thanks guys! Congrats to you guys too. Great Rookie season to all of us I think. :thumbsup: NOW ON TO CONQUER THE DIRT!!!!


----------



## buckeye dan

*mike*

congrats mike !!!! fun racing with u this winter now lets do it in the dirt


----------



## Indymike5353

Dan, We missed you guys Friday. Make sure you and Dave make it this Friday, Dale will have our Plaques. Unofficially, You finished 3rd and Dave B finished 4th:thumbsup:.


----------



## buckeye dan

*yep*

we plan on being there


Indymike5353 said:


> Dan, We missed you guys Friday. Make sure you and Dave make it this Friday, Dale will have our Plaques. Unofficially, You finished 3rd and Dave B finished 4th:thumbsup:.


----------



## hacker3

Letter to all: Nick's hobby shop will be CLOSING our last day of business will be May 9th,2011. Effective April 25th all sales will be discounted 20% OFF, Note ALL SALES ARE FINAL. 

Nick, Karen and I(Tracey) would like to thank you all for your patronage over the years, we hope to remain friends and wish you all good luck. 

Thanks for you business.

-Tracey


----------



## big_dave_man

hacker3 said:


> Letter to all: Nick's hobby shop will be CLOSING our last day of business will be May 9th,2011. Effective April 25th all sales will be discounted 20% OFF, Note ALL SALES ARE FINAL.
> 
> Nick, Karen and I(Tracey) would like to thank you all for your patronage over the years, we hope to remain friends and wish you all good luck.
> 
> Thanks for you business.
> 
> -Tracey



That's a shame! We'll miss seeing you around the track Tracey!


----------



## Indymike5353

big_dave_man said:


> That's a shame! We'll miss seeing you around the track Tracey!


:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

hacker3 said:


> Letter to all: Nick's hobby shop will be CLOSING our last day of business will be May 9th,2011. Effective April 25th all sales will be discounted 20% OFF, Note ALL SALES ARE FINAL.
> 
> Nick, Karen and I(Tracey) would like to thank you all for your patronage over the years, we hope to remain friends and wish you all good luck.
> 
> Thanks for you business.
> 
> -Tracey


What is the shops location? Do you stock 1/12 foam.


----------



## wallyworld

PDK RACING said:


> What is the shops location? Do you stock 1/12 foam.


 Yes they do.


----------



## sportpak

Back to the 60hr+/week grind and I miss racing.


----------



## caalvord

*offroad*

checked out the offroad track last night look slike it should be alot of fun....look crazy in there with the corner open what are the track hours for indoor practice since the hobbu shop is gone


----------



## jtsbell

Is the ribfest on this year and if it is when and what are you going to run.


----------



## jak43

From what I know, there will not be a ribfest race. The turnout last year was too low to make it profitable. The dirt oval/slash racing on a Saturdays last year had 3 to 4 times the turnout of the ribfest. It's great publicity, but the time and cost is too much. There are not enough guys wanting to run touring cars on pavement here.


----------



## wallyworld

caalvord said:


> checked out the offroad track last night look slike it should be alot of fun....look crazy in there with the corner open what are the track hours for indoor practice since the hobbu shop is gone


 Hi Cory. Give me a call at 471-2722.


----------



## slash76

when is the carpet oval going to switch to raod course?


----------



## sportpak

slash76 said:


> when is the carpet oval going to switch to raod course?


They had one down last night actually.


----------



## Domenic Reese

when will the roadcoarse be setup inside?


----------



## slash76

cool! because i will be running vta this year and figured that it wouldnt be a bad idea to start working on my car


----------



## martini13

You guys still runnin roadcourse?If so what days and what times? (carpet)


----------



## wallyworld

martini13 said:


> You guys still runnin roadcourse?If so what days and what times? (carpet)


 Roadcoarse will start racing the first friday in october. Track is set up for roadcoarse practice through the rest of the month.


----------



## wallyworld

I was just informed by Kevin Kane that the Hurricane Series will be returning to Summit Raceway January 21.


----------



## jonesy112

wallyworld said:


> I was just informed by Kevin Kane that the Hurricane Series will be returning to Summit Raceway January 21.


cant wait to make the trip back up there from Indy and race with you guys again


----------



## TrickyOne

Dale....here is the first post of the series thread along with the series flyer so you can see the rest of the dates. See you guys in January....:thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3838930&postcount=1


----------



## caalvord

If anyone could help I would appreciate it. I purchased a losi jrxs type r to run 17.5 latemodel oval and maybe so roadcourse it has a tekin rs and tekin redline 17.5 and I need to buy spurs and pinions and was wondering what a good starting point wout be thanks alot 

Cory Alvord


----------



## buckeye dan

*rcgt*

hey john i hear new rules coming for rcgt let us know what we can run...


----------



## sportpak

caalvord said:


> If anyone could help I would appreciate it. I purchased a losi jrxs type r to run 17.5 latemodel oval and maybe so roadcourse it has a tekin rs and tekin redline 17.5 and I need to buy spurs and pinions and was wondering what a good starting point wout be thanks alot
> 
> Cory Alvord


I cannot comment on your oval question, but for NON_BOOSTED road course, running a typical 63mm tall rubber tire, I find a final drive 4.4 - 4.0 to work pretty good. Final drive is calculated by: 

(Spur/pinion) x internal ratio

Your Losi int. ratio is 1.83.

Doing the math, I would try a 110t spur and have 44t thru 50t pinions. That will get you 4.58 - 4.03 on your final drive. The Losi will require a PRS spur adapter as well. Losi doesn't make spur gears that short. Hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

buckeye dan said:


> hey john i hear new rules coming for rcgt let us know what we can run...


I believe Sweep 32 tires and ANY ROar legal race bodies have been legalized. The Sweep tires will be the preferred tire by a long shot. Bodies are open to opinion, so run that 2-door if that's what you like. I look forward to running some RCGT this fall/winter.

Ben


----------



## buckeye dan

*gears*

ok where should i start for pinions and spurs for vta and rcgt in 64 pitch


----------



## caalvord

Thanks ben got me a great deal on a pinion lot and racks ready to let it rip just need to get a hot-wire for my tekin system now isn't there a certain profile you have to run on the tekin systems to be legal


----------



## sportpak

buckeye dan said:


> ok where should i start for pinions and spurs for vta and rcgt in 64 pitch


Use the formula above for figuring your final drive. The formula will work for either pitch gears. RCGT look for starting 4.4 or so. I don't know what VTA guys are running. I bet they're in the 3.8 range. What car are you running?



caalvord said:


> Thanks ben got me a great deal on a pinion lot and racks ready to let it rip just need to get a hot-wire for my tekin system now isn't there a certain profile you have to run on the tekin systems to be legal


I believe Dale has a Hotwire setup available at the track. You need to be on the latest version and in profile 1. It'll be pretty easy getting you setup.

BEn


----------



## buckeye dan

*pinions*

I am running tc5


----------



## sportpak

buckeye dan said:


> I am running tc5


Your int. ratio is 2.0.

So you could start with a 88t spur and 40t pinion. That would be 4.40 final drive. A larger pinion would then be a lower final drive from there.
You also have to watch how small of spur you start with. Too small and your motor may not be able to slide forward enough to engage a small pinion. I think a TC5 will fit an 88t ok.

Ben


----------



## buckeye dan

*rcgt wheels*

will there still be certain wheels u have to run on rcgt?


----------



## sportpak

I know Sweep 32s will be the tire. I don't know if they have to be pre-mounts though.


----------



## caalvord

hey can anyone help me out i am looking for lipo packs to fit my jrxs-s and was wondering what packs fit well my current 2s packs are little big but can be made to fit with a little grinding


----------



## TrickyOne

*Change to the First race date of the Midwest All-Star Series.*

Everyone....We have now been able to move the date of the first race to October 1st. There were some conflicts on the previous date that we were looking to find a way to avoid and now because of some changes in our personal schedules the 1st is now the date we will kick off the series. I hope this is plenty of time to get the word out. Please make a note of the first race date change. I hope this change works out for everyone and everyone is able to make all the races they wanted to.

*OCTOBER 1st*


----------



## Indymike5353

TrickyOne said:


> Everyone....We have now been able to move the date of the first race to October 1st. There were some conflicts on the previous date that we were looking to find a way to avoid and now because of some changes in our personal schedules the 1st is now the date we will kick off the series. I hope this is plenty of time to get the word out. Please make a note of the first race date change. I hope this change works out for everyone and everyone is able to make all the races they wanted to.
> 
> *OCTOBER 1st*


Is this indoor or outdoor?


----------



## TrickyOne

Indymike5353 said:


> Is this indoor or outdoor?


The whole series is on carpet.


----------



## wallyworld

Here are the rules for the VTA and Spec Slash classes for the friday night on-road season: http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/2011_12_VTA_Rules.pdf http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/2011_12_Slash_Spec_Rules.pdf The RCGT class we ran last year has been changed to what I believe is an Expert Sedan class. I will have details on that later.


----------



## wallyworld

Another new class that will be added this year will be a Traxxas 1/16 4WD car class. This will be any 1/16 Traxxas car with the Vinlenion system set on sport mode. I would like the original equipment 2.4 radio, reciever, pinion & spur gear & size, springs, shocks, etc. be used only. This is a quality car so there isn't much excuse for replacing parts for durability and these things really perform well out of the box with one exception, the tires. Standard TC wheels and tires fit so I'm recommending a spec tire like the HPI X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound. We ran this tire last year in the Super Latemodel and RCGT classes and they had good grip and wear plus offers the benifit of fitting any of HPI's huge assortment of 26mm GT or Nascar type rims.  Because of the situation in Japan the HPI 4495's are not availible right now so we are going to allow the HPI 4790's also as they are availible. I also believe we should limit the HPI 26mm wheels to zero offset. Other than different shock oil or diff grease I don't see any reason we can't leave the rest of the car box stock. This should allow a racer to bring this car for friday on-road or saturday oval and be competitive as weight ballist will be not allowed either night. These cars are being sold for $275 -$285 ready to run in the hobby shop and the batteries required for them are cheap no matter what the brand.


----------



## wallyworld

Don't forget indoor season starts October 7.


----------



## Indymike5353

wallyworld said:


> Don't forget indoor season starts October 7.


OCT 7th?! Were did the summer go? lol. Dale, Ill be keeping an eye on that new class:thumbsup: sounds interesting


----------



## tnpracing

Dale, I think Tucker and I (one or both) will be all over the new class! Only concern, the radio, selling the stock Traxxas 2.4 system gives a bit of income to offset the cost of needed tires/wheels for those of us who already have an extra receiver laying around. Just a thought, what do you think?

Hmm, I wonder if they make a 1/16 VW body, JUST KIDDING!


----------



## tnpracing

One more question on the 1/16 class. Batteries, two in parallel or just one?


----------



## caalvord

Pro-Line VW Body 3238 for 1:16 E-REVO
3238-31 | VW Baja Bug Body. VW® Style and Baja look make this the perfect 1: 16 E-REVO® upgrade; Extremely round profile make ...
prolineracing.com/.../volkswagen-1-... - Options 

HERE YA GO PETE TELL STICKERS I SAID HELLO


----------



## wallyworld

tnpracing said:


> One more question on the 1/16 class. Batteries, two in parallel or just one?


 Just one. They're plenty fast that way.


----------



## sportpak

Dale has a pm...


----------



## wallyworld

tnpracing said:


> Dale, I think Tucker and I (one or both) will be all over the new class! Only concern, the radio, selling the stock Traxxas 2.4 system gives a bit of income to offset the cost of needed tires/wheels for those of us who already have an extra receiver laying around. Just a thought, what do you think?
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if they make a 1/16 VW body, JUST KIDDING!


 You make a good point. The problem is a pro radio on the road coarse will give racers an advantage over ones with the Traxxas radio and will add to the cost of being competitive for some. I think we need to keep the cars and electronics as out of the box stock as we possibly can for this class. My belief is this class will be great for new racers and as a second class as long as we keep it cost effective and simple.


----------



## edonsohc

wallyworld said:


> You make a good point. The problem is a pro radio on the road coarse will give racers an advantage over ones with the Traxxas radio and will add to the cost of being competitive for some. I think we need to keep the cars and electronics as out of the box stock as we possibly can for this class. My belief is this class will be great for new racers and as a second class as long as we keep it cost effective and simple.


what about the center diff? or can only run a slipper?


----------



## tnpracing

I think this 1/16 class is gonna be a fun class! Which body you all think will be the best? I'm voting Fiesta (only cause Dale has a 'Stang).


----------



## sportpak

edonsohc said:


> what about the center diff? or can only run a slipper?


My guess would be whatever comes in the box. I think it will be an awesome class.


----------



## buckeye bullet

This 1/16 traxxas class is gonna be great! lets not screw this up.......leave the cars box stock (other than tires) just as Dale had said, this is a great idea and a chance for everyone to have fun......and to see who can really drive!!! my 2cents worth


----------



## edonsohc

buckeye bullet said:


> This 1/16 traxxas class is gonna be great! lets not screw this up.......leave the cars box stock (other than tires) just as Dale had said, this is a great idea and a chance for everyone to have fun......and to see who can really drive!!! my 2cents worth


u can't drive anyway! :wave:


----------



## buckeye dan

*cal is number 2*

dave is hoping i don't buy one lol


edonsohc said:


> u can't drive anyway! :wave:


----------



## nutz4rc

Dale,

I tested the Rally last night at our track. We have decided to race them box stock as drift cars on our high banked oval. They are a blast. I have the HPI tires ordered so I can run them at Summit.

The Hobby Shop told me the radio box would not hold any receiver other than a Traxxas due to its size. I have not checked but the box does appear to be small. If that is true another radio could only be used if the radio box is removed. Just a thought. 

Bob had ordered his and Jorge is looking for one now. I think we will have some more pick them up. We will mix the brushless and brushed due to size of our track the motor won't make a difference especially with everyone sliding sidways through the turns and half way down the straights. LOL
I did see that the brushed version has the 27 MGZ radio not the 2.4.


----------



## buckeye bullet

edonsohc said:


> u can't drive anyway! :wave:


never said i was a good driver! but i can say i am not a hack, which is what you typically race with up north! :lol:


----------



## xtreme

rally class going to be sweet!


----------



## caalvord

Dale,

What tires are rcgt going to use this year???????
X-pattern radial pro compound on backorder can we use tq compound????????


----------



## wallyworld

caalvord said:


> Dale,
> 
> What tires are rcgt going to use this year???????
> X-pattern radial pro compound on backorder can we use tq compound????????


 RCGT class has been changed to an Expert Sedan Class that the Hurricane Series is running this year. Basically the same rules except for pro race bodies and tires.


----------



## wallyworld

nutz4rc said:


> Dale,
> 
> I tested the Rally last night at our track. We have decided to race them box stock as drift cars on our high banked oval. They are a blast. I have the HPI tires ordered so I can run them at Summit.
> 
> The Hobby Shop told me the radio box would not hold any receiver other than a Traxxas due to its size. I have not checked but the box does appear to be small. If that is true another radio could only be used if the radio box is removed. Just a thought.
> 
> Bob had ordered his and Jorge is looking for one now. I think we will have some more pick them up. We will mix the brushless and brushed due to size of our track the motor won't make a difference especially with everyone sliding sidways through the turns and half way down the straights. LOL
> I did see that the brushed version has the 27 MGZ radio not the 2.4.


 Thats great Larry. I'm hearing lots of people are buying them around hear are excited to start the indoor season so they can start wheeling them in competition.


----------



## caalvord

*Tires*



wallyworld said:


> RCGT class has been changed to an Expert Sedan Class that the Hurricane Series is running this year. Basically the same rules except for pro race bodies and tires.


Ok the same rules except body and tires. So What tires are you requiring or is it open?


----------



## jak43

Sweep 32s for the old RCGT class. They are a good tire that lasts and are about $30 for a set of 4 premounted.


----------



## sportpak

We still on for practice Thursday?? Ta06 is looking pretty dialed on the work bench....


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> We still on for practice Thursday?? Ta06 is looking pretty dialed on the work bench....


 Thursday test and tune for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Sky is falling at work. I stuck working 11s at night all week. It's like the universe likes keeping me down. Oh well, I'm on vacation the week we start. I'll have to run the car then.


----------



## gravedigger765

wallyworld said:


> You make a good point. The problem is a pro radio on the road coarse will give racers an advantage over ones with the Traxxas radio and will add to the cost of being competitive for some. I think we need to keep the cars and electronics as out of the box stock as we possibly can for this class. My belief is this class will be great for new racers and as a second class as long as we keep it cost effective and simple.


traxxas nastruck with our controlers is the way to go. traxxas radio is junk and to confusing imo. most of the people going to run this class will alrady have a radio.


----------



## caalvord

yes they are tuff to program but are very durable, EPA is set to be adjusted thru multiple function knob from the factory, I am not positive but considering horizon sells the rx and tx on their website I think it would be safe to say it is a spektrum based product. 

Has anyone ever tried to bind one with a spektrum tx


----------



## xtreme

Great here we go. Guy with the most money wins


----------



## caalvord

xtreme said:


> Great here we go. Guy with the most money wins


My thoughts exactly xtreme....


----------



## sportpak

xtreme said:


> Great here we go. Guy with the most money wins


Box stock and just wheel it man. Road course driving helps balance the finacial strain of being a hot shot. If someone is going to spend a fortune to be the best at 1/16 entry level racing, that's their problem.:hat:


----------



## flamedxxx

sportpak said:


> Box stock and just wheel it man. Road course driving helps balance the finacial strain of being a hot shot. If someone is going to spend a fortune to be the best at 1/16 entry level racing, that's their problem.:hat:


I think what you meant to say was;

"If someone is going the lengths to find an edge at entry-level 1/16th scale spec class racing, they are a complete dork and need a life outside of racing toy cars."

Keep it box stock or keep it at home. :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> I think what you meant to say was;
> 
> "If someone is going the lengths to find an edge at entry-level 1/16th scale spec class racing, they are a complete dork and need a life outside of racing toy cars."
> 
> Keep it box stock or keep it at home. :thumbsup:


YES FLAMED XXX SPEAKS WISELY AGAIN.......KEEP IT BOX STOCK PEOPLE!!!.....NO REASON TO SCREW THIS CLASS UP, AND AS FAR AS THE FACTORY RADIO GOES, I HAVE WON MANY RACES USING THIS SETUP, BEATING GUYS WITH THE $300 PLUS UNITS. BUCKEYE DAN HAS TOO! SO STOP THE BITCHIN  AND LETS RACE! LOL


----------



## flamedxxx

BTW, there is nothing 'junk' about the traxxas 2.4 ghz Link radio. It's not the old am 27mhz TQ radio they used to send out with their kits. This radio has multi-model capability, it's 'spectrum' (i.e. 2.4 ghz), exponential settings are there, and not hard to make changes -IF YOU TAKE THE TIME TO LEARN HOW TO DO IT. It's a quality radio setup at an affordable price, big deal. Just because it doesn't say 'Spektrum' on it doesn't make it a POS. 

That being said, I understand the want to use a radio you already have. BUT, The class is designed to keep EVERYTHING equal. It's really that simple...


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> BTW, there is nothing 'junk' about the traxxas 2.4 ghz Link radio. It's not the old am 27mhz TQ radio they used to send out with their kits. This radio has multi-model capability, it's 'spectrum' (i.e. 2.4 ghz), exponential settings are there, and not hard to make changes -IF YOU TAKE THE TIME TO LEARN HOW TO DO IT. It's a quality radio setup at an affordable price, big deal. Just because it doesn't say 'Spektrum' on it doesn't make it a POS.
> 
> That being said, I understand the want to use a radio you already have. BUT, The class is designed to keep EVERYTHING equal. It's really that simple...


PREACH IT BROTHER! WELL SAID!:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Eat my dust suckers. LOL!


----------



## tnpracing

Wow, sorry my initial question about radio went so horribly far south. I am just a cheap skate with an extra rx laying around who was hoping to sell the stock stuff. 

This box stock road rally is gonna be fun, especially with these short wheelbase twitchy cars. 

I say we go one step further and toss these things in a locked cabinet at the track during the week to keep the tweakers from tweaking! Then draw numbers, grab a car and go! :thumbsup:


----------



## gravedigger765

i cant afford batteries for 2 radios. and i dont want to lug another radio around. if the traxxas works the same as a spektrum then it dont matter. lets run a novice box stock with stock radio and run a pro box stock with our radios we already saved up to buy.


----------



## buckeye bullet

gravedigger765 said:


> i cant afford batteries for 2 radios. and i dont want to lug another radio around. if the traxxas works the same as a spektrum then it dont matter. lets run a novice box stock with stock radio and run a pro box stock with our radios we already saved up to buy.


ya those radios are such a lug to carry around! so bulky and heavy, and those aa batteries at walmart are sucking my budget dry!!! i see your point, lol!!


----------



## gravedigger765

buckeye bullet said:


> ya those radios are such a lug to carry around! so bulky and heavy, and those aa batteries at walmart are sucking my budget dry!!! i see your point, lol!!



You failed to notice the part, that if the Traxxas radio is so good, why does a different radio matter. Do you guy's really think your getting beat by the better gear and not the better driver. Seriously? I think you implied this rule to keep the better drivers out that would race this class, by not allowing better transmitters.

All other stock classes i have ever raced have allowed better transmitters because stock transmitters are gay.:wave:


----------



## caalvord

Ok enough crap about the radios. Last time I checked Dale Monroe owns Summit therefore the rules he has set forth ARE THE RULES. this is ridiculous be glad we have a place to race also known as PLAYING WITH OVERPRICED DAMN TOYS. yes I too would love to be able to use a common transmitter for convenience but that is not the rule set forth. sorry for the attitude but this is getting really old. Rules are in place for the class I say we either run with the rules set forth for the class or if you feel the rules are not reasonable there are plenty of other classes to run. Maybe Anthony can make us some wraps and then our stock controllers won't be gay lmao.

THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO FOR THE HOBBY DALE!!!


----------



## tnpracing

Gay like "Happy" or Gay like Elton John?


----------



## gravedigger765

caalvord said:


> Ok enough crap about the radios. Last time I checked Dale Monroe owns Summit therefore the rules he has set forth ARE THE RULES. this is ridiculous be glad we have a place to race also known as PLAYING WITH OVERPRICED DAMN TOYS. yes I too would love to be able to use a common transmitter for convenience but that is not the rule set forth. sorry for the attitude but this is getting really old. Rules are in place for the class I say we either run with the rules set forth for the class or if you feel the rules are not reasonable there are plenty of other classes to run. Maybe Anthony can make us some wraps and then our stock controllers won't be gay lmao.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO FOR THE HOBBY DALE!!!



Now thats funny:dude:. Love the wrap the crappy 
controller remark. Last I heard 3 or more make a class and I have friends that don't run gay rtr transmitters that are wanting to run the truck version anyways.

P.S. Not starting anything but didnt know Hpi tires came in the box.


----------



## flamedxxx

All of this pot-stirring BS is exactly why I don't race every week. It really kills the fun having to deal with this garbage on a consistent basis. I have run spec slash for two+ years at three different tracks. I've seen my fair share of rule bending and tweaking enough to have no desire to run the class anymore. I was really amped when Dale first talked to a few of us about this, because he was going to make it stricter than what was being done in spec slash. I thought finally, some honest-to-God 'spec' racing. A certain spec tire, and a certain rtr car/electronics. No gray area at all. And here we are, bitching about this and that before we even hit the carpet.

Sorry for the ruckus Dale, the concept as you originally told a few of us is stellar, please don't derive from it.


----------



## caalvord

Lol I laughed when I typed it.....

Are the trucks the same as the cars except for the bodies? Haven't seen one up close the wheels look pretty cool on them. Has anyone heard if trucks and cars will be run together


----------



## flamedxxx

same thing Cory...truck, rally, mustang, fiesta, ken block...all the same underpinnings...a couple different styles of tires (hence the tire ruling), but all the same aside from the bodies...and i believe they are to all be run in one class together...at least for road course


----------



## xtreme

*new rally class*



wallyworld said:


> You make a good point. The problem is a pro radio on the road coarse will give racers an advantage over ones with the Traxxas radio and will add to the cost of being competitive for some. I think we need to keep the cars and electronics as out of the box stock as we possibly can for this class. My belief is this class will be great for new racers and as a second class as long as we keep it cost effective and simple.


thanks for clearing all this mess up dale. different tires are a good idea to! keep cars from slamming into any part of the track under braking or acceleration BRILLIANT!


----------



## buckeye bullet

maybe gravedigger should run a monster truck class, with the radio of his choice......hey and maybe dennis anderson will show up and sign autographs! that would be awesome! lol......ok enough talking, lets race


----------



## caalvord

Thanks for the info


----------



## flamedxxx

now, all the BS aside, we'd better tone this down a bit before the thread gets locked up or removed...or we all get banned :lol:

see ya on the carpet!


----------



## sportpak

Box stock, stock radio, cheapy lipo, & hpi tires. Thats about it fellas.


----------



## buckeye dan

*LOL u guys crack me up*

WTF haven't even hit the track and lots of BS... hey Grave digger didn't know are sexuality is determined by the radios we use . i guess i am a flaming **** lol i love the traxxas radios.. I am with dale his track his rules so just show us how well u can run a **** radio. 
I am so glad for summit raceway it helps me escape life so quit your bitching ...Oh ya will be running VTA with my **** traxxas radio and pink lil cute car... so don't think i won't be checking out that big bad grave digger wink wink!!!!


----------



## gravedigger765

LOL. You admitted your a ****. Everyone needs to change their diapers. You guys are bashing me for my opinions of an obvious inferior transmitter. I think I hear Obama Crying LOL. MY bad. Sounds like a great class.

Wished i would have choosen another adjective other than gay.
Know Buthole Dan is winking at me. Just kidden buddy. I was just defending my right to a good radio. Didn't think it was going to get me bashed, cussed, and winked at.
Seriously your vta car is pink? Just kiddin again. Was just a joke. You can put away your traxxas antenna before you put someones eye out. LOL. Again just trying to steer this traxxas ship in a new direction. I'll play by the rules. Sorry again its who I am.


----------



## sportpak

I race pink cars.


----------



## gravedigger765

And God bless the pigmees:thumbsup:

On a more serious note I'm sorry if I offended you guys. I really want to be friends with everyone and race. I wanted to use my $200 radio instead of a hetrosexual Traxxas controller. Seriously you guys are way to serious. It was a suggestion not a terrorist demand.:thumbsup:


----------



## gravedigger765

Once again I'm sorry. Geesh!


----------



## caalvord

I miss the charming frequency flags and painted clothes pins, oh what memories our bickering has brought me.......


----------



## Indymike5353

Wow, Im almost ready to pull the trigger on a car for this class, but all the arguing has made me rethink my decision. How can BOX STOCK cause so much controversy? I applaud Dale for what he does for us. Thanks Dale.


----------



## thee wheel

*bs*



Indymike5353 said:


> Wow, Im almost ready to pull the trigger on a car for this class, but all the arguing has made me rethink my decision. How can BOX STOCK cause so much controversy? I applaud Dale for what he does for us. Thanks Dale.


i have not raced their in 5 years and this thread explains it all ,the biggest problem is the rules were always changing ,on everything you guys need to pick classes to run make rules for them classes and then leave it alone,I SAY EVERYONE RACE WHAT YOU BROUGHT ,AND HAVE FUN ,BUY A BRUSHLESS MOTOR AND HAVE AT IT ,HELL I USE TO DO PRETTY GOOD IN MOD CLASSES WITH 13.5 MOTORS SO IT IS NOT THE EQUIPMENT IT IS THE DRIVER (IT IS NOT THE ARROW IT IS THE INDIAN ) YOU GUYS [email protected]%CH TO MUCH THAT IS WHY RACING DIED THEIR


----------



## flamedxxx

Indymike5353 said:


> Wow, Im almost ready to pull the trigger on a car for this class, but all the arguing has made me rethink my decision. How can BOX STOCK cause so much controversy? I applaud Dale for what he does for us. Thanks Dale.


my sentiments exactly Mike. I haven't gotten mine yet either, and here we are...

I am sure tonight's meeting at the track will clear all this up, and everyone can make their decisions from there. 

Now....I say less whining, more racing. Time to hit the carpet and let the smack talk get laid to rest there.


----------



## sportpak

After checking around, Dan in there at the hobby shop has the best price locally. He should have mine tomorrow.:hat:


----------



## flamedxxx

dare i ask how much? fleabay ranges from 280-320 shipped depending on the 'model'...i would rather pick it up local though...


----------



## sportpak

flamedxxx said:


> dare i ask how much? fleabay ranges from 280-320 shipped depending on the 'model'...i would rather pick it up local though...


YOu have PM


----------



## buckeye dan

*no worries*

don't think u have to worry mike pretty sure dale will stick to his rules.... i was just funning ... i think it will be fun class ...


Indymike5353 said:


> Wow, Im almost ready to pull the trigger on a car for this class, but all the arguing has made me rethink my decision. How can BOX STOCK cause so much controversy? I applaud Dale for what he does for us. Thanks Dale.


----------



## buckeye bullet

Had an awesome test and tune night at Summit! Ran the vta car with great success right away.....and more importantly I ran the traxxas 1/16 scale car, BOX STOCK WITH TOURING CAR TIRES AND WHEELS AS RECOMMENDED BY DALE, STOCK RADIO AS WELL!! AND WITH A FEW MINOR SUSPENSION ADJUSTMENTS I HAD THE TRUCK DIALED IN! WAS VERY SMOOTH AND FUN TO DRIVE, ANY DOUBTERS CAN ASK DALE HIMSELF! TRUCK WAS LIGHTENING FAST, IF YOU ARE PONDERING ON WHETHER TO GET INVOLVED WITH THIS CLASS I SUGGEST DOING IT, THIS IS GONNA BE A TON OF FUN!! THANKS DALE FOR A FUN NIGHT OF PRACTICE!!


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the great turnout for test and tune on thursday guys. It looks like our on-road racing is going to be really exciting this year with a couple of new classes (rally car and expert sedan) and a lot of new racers. This new rally car class is going to be huge for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye bullet said:


> Had an awesome test and tune night at Summit! Ran the vta car with great success right away.....and more importantly I ran the traxxas 1/16 scale car, BOX STOCK WITH TOURING CAR TIRES AND WHEELS AS RECOMMENDED BY DALE, STOCK RADIO AS WELL!! AND WITH A FEW MINOR SUSPENSION ADJUSTMENTS I HAD THE TRUCK DIALED IN! WAS VERY SMOOTH AND FUN TO DRIVE, ANY DOUBTERS CAN ASK DALE HIMSELF! TRUCK WAS LIGHTENING FAST, IF YOU ARE PONDERING ON WHETHER TO GET INVOLVED WITH THIS CLASS I SUGGEST DOING IT, THIS IS GONNA BE A TON OF FUN!! THANKS DALE FOR A FUN NIGHT OF PRACTICE!!


 Great job tonight Dave. You were making yours look a bit smoother and faster than all the rest of us.  I don't think I've seen anyone throw two news cars on the track in one night and have everything go that well the first time out. Looking forward to racing with ya this season.


----------



## caalvord

*Test n tune*

Damn wish I would of known this was a group thing was standing at my workbench watch it rain all night wishing I could drive my cars lol is this going to be a every Thursday thing


----------



## xtreme

big smiles is all i had running the rally and vta last night! thanks dale.see you oct 7


----------



## wallyworld

caalvord said:


> Damn wish I would of known this was a group thing was standing at my workbench watch it rain all night wishing I could drive my cars lol is this going to be a every Thursday thing


 Just this week. If there is enough interest we'll schedule another.


----------



## wallyworld

Tuesday Oct. 4 the track will not be open for practice as we will be having the carpet steam cleaned. The following day the on-road track will be set up.


----------



## buckeye bullet

wallyworld said:


> Great job tonight Dave. You were making yours look a bit smoother and faster than all the rest of us.  I don't think I've seen anyone throw two news cars on the track in one night and have everything go that well the first time out. Looking forward to racing with ya this season.


thanks Dale, appreciate the compliment.......should be a fun indoor season!!:thumbsup:


----------



## caalvord

Hey if anyone is looking for a touring car I just picked up a jrx-s type r I was going to use for parts but this thing looks brand new I hate to tear it apart appears all stock except has a spool or one way front diff roller $125...... artr with gtb and 17.5 ss and used protoform body $225 it had like new slicks also but I don't think they are sweeps...


----------



## Indymike5353

Dale, can you post exactly what wheels and tires we are allowed to run in the rally class? Thanks.


----------



## edonsohc

buckeye bullet said:


> thanks Dale, appreciate the compliment.......should be a fun indoor season!!:thumbsup:


That's because dave's cheating already! Jk dave. I think I'm going to pick up a rally today if I make it to the hobbyshop in time. Can't wait to munch some carpet this winter.


----------



## caalvord

Do any of you guys or gals have the terminals and crimper to replace the Terminals and connector that plug into the esc? If so how much to do one for me


----------



## buckeye bullet

edonsohc said:


> That's because dave's cheating already! Jk dave. I think I'm going to pick up a rally today if I make it to the hobbyshop in time. Can't wait to munch some carpet this winter.


no, i do not plan on cheating until the actual races start........there is no point in cheating when its just practice!! Give me a call and i will give you all of my "secret illegal tips":tongue:


----------



## tnpracing

When you guys had the test and tune night, did you see much difference between lipo and NIMH on the rally's? Handling or speed, my guess is not a big difference. Just curious.


----------



## wallyworld

Indymike5353 said:


> Dale, can you post exactly what wheels and tires we are allowed to run in the rally class? Thanks.


Sure thing Mike. Tires ( HPI #4495 OR HPI#4790 ) X pattern tires. Wheels ( Any HPI TC wheels with 0 offset).


----------



## sportpak

Dale has PM


----------



## edonsohc

Is the stock gearing for the rally 28p/ 45 spur?


----------



## nutz4rc

Rally has a 29 tooth pinion; at least that is on my new one.

Dale,
I tested at LTR on high banks with HPI X Patterns on HPI wheels. Had so much traction (without tire dope) that the car would barrel roll in the turns. I put back stock tire on right front and the car will really work well then.

We are continuting to run as drifters with the stock tires at this time. I will save the Xs for when I come to Summit and run the road course or oval if you add it to your oval classes.


----------



## tnpracing

On the rally's does tire dope do anything for the stock tires, or are they just a lost cause?


----------



## nutz4rc

I know this is going to sound really crazy but it seems to do something. One of the racers put Paragon on his and it definitely helped. He only applied it once and it worked all night. However we are so new to these, more testing needs to be done to see final results. Two of us were running cars that had been run some previously. A third one was there last night with a brand new out of the box car and it stuck to track very well. I don't know if more run time will make his tires as slick as ours. We have decided to run them box stock, no tire dope, as a drift class. Our track is short and high banked so they are a handful but fun. Last week we ran them in Figure 8 and that was even more fun.


----------



## tnpracing

Cool thanks, I don't think we will have our x treads in time, and don't want to miss the first race. Don't want to be causing too much havoc on stock tires either. I am thinking that using x treads on front and stock on rear might be an interesting option on the road course.


----------



## flamedxxx

see y'all in a week...first one to stuff buckeye_dan in the wall in spec slash gets a soda....:lol:


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> see y'all in a week...first one to stuff buckeye_dan in the wall in spec slash gets a soda....:lol:


I like Pepsi


----------



## nutz4rc

tnpracing said:


> Cool thanks, I don't think we will have our x treads in time, and don't want to miss the first race. Don't want to be causing too much havoc on stock tires either. I am thinking that using x treads on front and stock on rear might be an interesting option on the road course.


I think you will find the rear end coming around on you with that combination. I don't know whether Dale has said anything about adjusting the slipper but it can be used to direct power more to front or more to rear. I haven't messed with it yet on our track. More to learn.


----------



## buckeye dan

*bring it on*

there will be no soda pops given out flamedxxx


flamedxxx said:


> see y'all in a week...first one to stuff buckeye_dan in the wall in spec slash gets a soda....:lol:


----------



## buckeye bullet

The only thing i plan on giving out is a giant can of whoop ass! :devil: see you all on friday!!!! may run slash so i can stuff that cole trickle wanna be in the wall myself!:woohoo:


----------



## tnpracing

Stickers doesn't drink soda, but he says a water or lemonade will do!


----------



## caalvord

STIIIIIIIIIICKERS my boy is in training
Now you better watch out lol how u guys been I am taking him tomorrow to drive on the oval if you guys are going to b there stop by


----------



## flamedxxx

buckeye bullet said:


> may run slash so i can stuff that cole trickle wanna be in the wall myself!


did ya ever notice that the same guy who played Cal Naughton Jr. in Talladega Nights is Cole Trickle's crew chief Buck Bretherton in Days of Thunder?...just a little useless movie trivia for ya...:lol:


"Hang on, Baby Jesus, this is gon' get bumpy!"


----------



## MDB

Just a thought---From reading various on-road threads it seems there is a possibly shortage of rubber t/c tires that tracks are considering for the 1/16th scale Traxxas class so---A while back someone found out that putting VTA fronts all the way around a 1/16th scale Slash performed well and looked goood too.

Now I know it is the same chassis on both cars but I am unsure if one car is wider than the other as well as the body width and if the tires would fit under the boby.

I don't have a dog in this fight,I'm just trying to provide some info or a possible option/solution to the tire shortage.

Later,

Mark


----------



## sportpak

These are the preferred tire we plan to use. They seem available....
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM980&P=ML
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM979&P=7


Or these, maybe less desirable though....
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBSZ2&P=7

Get a set of them now and your all set. I can't see these cars murdering the tires. We're not running 3s in race mode....yet.:hat:


----------



## nutz4rc

I have the Xs but they are on chrome HPI rims. I hope that is going to be OK. They come in white, black, and chrome that I have seen. I got mine through A-Main Hobbies and they were premounted. 

On my testing they stuck really well to our high banked oval. In fact I had so much traction that I had to put the stock tire back on the right front to keep from barrel rolling in the corners every lay. That was with no traction compound added. LOL

We are running as drift (at least right now) stock out of the box with no traction compound allowed.

How you been Mark?


----------



## sportpak

The chromes work too. The trick is having the #4495 tire. Pre-mounted or not.


----------



## caalvord

John Moore from moorehobbies.com has the hpi tires in stock


----------



## MDB

nutz4rc said:


> How you been Mark?


 Not bad Larry,you know just living life day to day.

You and doing OK?

Good to hear the tire issue was resolved (maybe I read more into a internet comment or two than there actually was).

Later,

Mark


----------



## nutz4rc

Hope to see you around Mark.


----------



## flamedxxx

everyone ready?

I'm only racing slash spec class tomorrow night, but stoked to watch my buddies run VTA and the new 1/16th class...:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I'll be ready for 1/16 and "expert" sedan.


----------



## tnpracing

2 Ken Blocks ready to come try our hand at 1/16 class. New tires glued, transponders mounted, lipos charged, lets roll!


----------



## sportpak

Practice tonight was constructive. 1/16 cars need a little tuning, but there's a ton of potential. We shouldnt have too much trouble making this a fantastic class for all skill levels.


----------



## edonsohc

What tires can u run in the gt/ expert sedan class?


----------



## buckeye dan

*friday nite fun*

i will be there for My rookie season for VTA, and sophmore season in slash. Buckeye 5 team will be there looking for fun !!!!! Right Dave.....:tongue:


----------



## flamedxxx

Last night was great! The nice weather obviously kept some guys away, but still a great turnout for first night of on-road. The rally class is going to be fun this year, I imagine it will only grow from there.


----------



## sportpak

Rally was great. A little more dialing in and we'll be flying.


----------



## tnpracing

Great night last night! Looking forward to a fun filled season of rally madness. Too many green and black cars though, gonna have to spray bomb the outside of my Block body, lol.


----------



## caalvord

You guys have got to try the MOORE GRIP rubber tire compound it is designed especially for rubber tire racers. I used it tonight in oval and was very impressed with performance it came in very quick and lasted the whole heat I have used muddslide and paragon in the past and like this alot more. I do believe John is going to get a bottle to one of the racers for you all to sample next Friday! It's good stuff


----------



## wallyworld

Starting the week of October 16 the hobby shop and raceway will be closed sundays and mondays and will be open tuesday through saturday. Regular weekday hours will be 1 to 8 pm ( later on nights of weekly club events such as slotcar and on - road racing, helicopter night, or special practice. ) There will be no changes made to saturdays schedule.


----------



## jcboof

Will the road course be set up during the week?? I'd like to get out there to practice a little with my VTA and 1/16th Boss. I missed racing on Friday due to a party my wife conned me into going to. Want to make sure the changes I made to the Traxxas are going to work.


----------



## wallyworld

jcboof said:


> Will the road course be set up during the week?? I'd like to get out there to practice a little with my VTA and 1/16th Boss. I missed racing on Friday due to a party my wife conned me into going to. Want to make sure the changes I made to the Traxxas are going to work.


 Roadcoarse will be set up Thurs. and Fri. every week.


----------



## sportpak

Does anyone know if the 1/16th truck body is available clear?


----------



## tnpracing

I have seen no clear 1/16 Nastrucks


----------



## flamedxxx

The only clear body I've found for the 1/16th scales are the offroad ones for the revo version, and the clear fiesta body. no trucks yet.  

The vinyl I wrapped on mine worked ok, took some time, didn't lay the greatest, and rubs off when you tag the wall...but at least it doesn't say "Rowdy Busch" all over it...:lol: Kinda wish I hadn't done the Monster Energy colors though, didn't realize we were going to have 4 or 5 of the same looking cars out there...


----------



## edonsohc

tnpracing said:


> I have seen no clear 1/16 Nastrucks


they are due out oct. 25th according to my local hobbyshop.


----------



## jak43

If you use solid color Tamiya polycarbonate paint, you can paint on the outside of the body. I did that with my Losi slider and it held up well. Just make sure all of the sticker gummy stuff is off and that the body is clean. I have also done that with a vta body that I messed up painting. It gave it a flat look and when you rubbed fenders you left paint on the other guys car.


----------



## flamedxxx

edonsohc said:


> they are due out oct. 25th according to my local hobbyshop.


 
thats funny, I just called Phil's about them and got the usual 'can't get it' response, did you call Spratt's?


----------



## wallyworld

Mustang clear bodies will be out soon.


----------



## edonsohc

flamedxxx said:


> thats funny, I just called Phil's about them and got the usual 'can't get it' response, did you call Spratt's?


yep. i don't even bother w/ phil's anymore unless i really really really have to. kurt said it would be the end of the month before they were available.


----------



## flamedxxx

cool, I have a paint scheme in mind already :lol:

gotta check on color availability though...and find some masks or get some vinyl cut for numbers and 'sponsors'...


----------



## edonsohc

flamedxxx said:


> cool, I have a paint scheme in mind already :lol:
> 
> gotta check on color availability though...and find some masks or get some vinyl cut for numbers and 'sponsors'...


they make bright pink paint for ya!


----------



## flamedxxx

Nah, Ben drives the pink cars...I'm thinking something from Days of Thunder....either the #46 City Chevrolet, or the #51 Mello Yello schemes...the Hardees and Superflo cars aren't nearly as cool...:lol:

Might go for the City Chevrolet paintjob, easier to pick it out of a crowd...the Mello Yello looks a bit close to all the Monster Energy bodies out there with the colors...:thumbsup:


----------



## edonsohc

flamedxxx said:


> Nah, Ben drives the pink cars...I'm thinking something from Days of Thunder....either the #46 City Chevrolet, or the #51 Mello Yello schemes...the Hardees and Superflo cars aren't nearly as cool...:lol:
> 
> Might go for the City Chevrolet paintjob, easier to pick it out of a crowd...the Mello Yello looks a bit close to all the Monster Energy bodies out there with the colors...:thumbsup


u gonna be like "change my tires. but the race is over cole. change my tires!"


----------



## flamedxxx

edonsohc said:


> u gonna be like "change my tires. but the race is over cole. change my tires!"


 
consider yourself Russ Wheeler......:freak:

'uh-oh, this is gonna hurt.'


----------



## nutz4rc

Windtunnel makes a 1/12 to 1/16th NASTRUCK body. We used them for a class at our local track then switched to NASCAR bodies.


----------



## sdtech58

How much jack am I looking at to get a decent VTA setup?? I have battery and radio gear already. Just looking at chassis, motor/ESC and some tires to get going. Want something to race for the winter. Am I better off with one of these Traxxas Rally cars?


----------



## flamedxxx

sdtech58 said:


> How much jack am I looking at to get a decent VTA setup?? I have battery and radio gear already. Just looking at chassis, motor/ESC and some tires to get going. Want something to race for the winter. Am I better off with one of these Traxxas Rally cars?


 
The chassis is what's gonna hurt the most in the back pocket. TC5 seems to be a favorite along with the Losi (JRXS?), you can find them in the sales forums here, sometimes guys at the track have them for sale...Novak has the 25.5 VTA combo on their site for around $165...The HPI wheels and tires will run ya about $40 new...then you'll need a body. My brother did VTA all last year on a TC3 chassis and enjoyed it/did respectable enough that he pulled the trigger to upgrade the chassis to a TC5. It's a great class, I don't run it, but it's great to watch and the racing is clean.

The rally is $300 (roughly) then you'd be smart to get a Lipo to fit it since the Nimh pack it comes with doesn't have a lot of power, and the 4495 HPI tires we are running...say $350 ready to race. A bit of bumping and banging going on because they are twitchy on the carpet, but they are a blast!

Both classes seem to have gained in popularity this year, I think there were 8 or 9 VTA's last friday, and 9 rally cars/trucks. Expert sedan, slash, and mod sc all had 4 i think.

The guys to ask for sure would be buckeye_bullet, edonsohc, and xtreme...they all run both VTA and rally...:thumbsup:


----------



## sdtech58

Does anyone know anything about these HPI Sprint 2 touring cars? Worth even looking at them? Probably just like any other class. Everyone runs good equipment for a reason, right?


----------



## wallyworld

flamedxxx said:


> The chassis is what's gonna hurt the most in the back pocket. TC5 seems to be a favorite along with the Losi (JRXS?), you can find them in the sales forums here, sometimes guys at the track have them for sale...Novak has the 25.5 VTA combo on their site for around $165...The HPI wheels and tires will run ya about $40 new...then you'll need a body. My brother did VTA all last year on a TC3 chassis and enjoyed it/did respectable enough that he pulled the trigger to upgrade the chassis to a TC5. It's a great class, I don't run it, but it's great to watch and the racing is clean.
> 
> The rally is $300 (roughly) then you'd be smart to get a Lipo to fit it since the Nimh pack it comes with doesn't have a lot of power, and the 4495 HPI tires we are running...say $350 ready to race. A bit of bumping and banging going on because they are twitchy on the carpet, but they are a blast!
> 
> Both classes seem to have gained in popularity this year, I think there were 8 or 9 VTA's last friday, and 9 rally cars/trucks. Expert sedan, slash, and mod sc all had 4 i think.
> 
> The guys to ask for sure would be buckeye_bullet, edonsohc, and xtreme...they all run both VTA and rally...:thumbsup:


 The hobby shop has TC5s for $225.00.


----------



## sportpak

Good night tonight. Rally is dialed in and hopefully I can help get others dialed in too. More hooked up the merrier. 

Tip #1 BIG BOYS CAN & SHOULD RUN TRAINING MODE.PERIOD.(unless your a zimmerman):hat:


----------



## Indymike5353

Yep, we could make it even more fun if we could all get our rallys handling like yours. :thumbsup: ( guess Im to F'ing stupid to figure out how to delete a double post)


----------



## Indymike5353

sportpak said:


> Good night tonight. Rally is dialed in and hopefully I can help get others dialed in too. More hooked up the merrier.


yep, we can definitly make it more fun if we get our rallys handling like yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnpracing

Ben has proven that there is more to fast than just pink!

I am having a heck of a time getting that darn peanut butter into my shocks though.

Great Rally night, future rally nights will be even better thanks to some easy tuning tips.


----------



## flamedxxx

tnpracing said:


> Great Rally night, future rally nights will be even better thanks to some easy tuning tips.


Looking forward to next friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Jiffy smooth is .2 faster then any Skippy product hands down.

Tip #2 300000 or 500000 silicone diff lube in the front diff.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the tuning tips Ben. Has anyone tried adjusting the center diff?


----------



## edonsohc

wallyworld said:


> Thanks for the tuning tips Ben. Has anyone tried adjusting the center diff?


They don't come with a center diff. Are we allowed to put one in?


----------



## tnpracing

I think Dale was talking about the slipper.


----------



## slash814

I was kind of down on this rally class in the beginning but I am man enough to admit when I'm wrong. It looks pretty fun. So I bought a couple of sets of tires from Larry and stole my nephews ken block edition and I'll be trying it out this Friday. May have to retire from the truck class if I stick with this though so Leah will have to find someone else to battle with.


----------



## flamedxxx

So, just change the oil in the front diff? How much of a pain is it to do that? I really didn't want to tear this thing apart, but gotta do what I gotta do to keep up I suppose.

I'm cool with it, I just really don't want to go the route of changing 'hard parts'....


----------



## sportpak

Doing the diff is basically completely disassembling the front half of the car. Doing the shocks and lowering the body would be the first two things I would do. Setting the radio to adjust steering dual rate helps smooth the car out too.

I have yet to buy a part for it.


----------



## flamedxxx

Doing the shocks? What did you do to the shocks? My body is almost too low as it is being the truck body...so no problems there. You'll have to help me with the radio adjustment on friday, please. You have any more of those Lipo's available Ben? I would like to put my name on another if you do...


----------



## sportpak

I put .060" shims under the shock pistons. That takes about .250" of droop out of the car. That keeps it flatter through corners. Without, the car rolls around making it lazy. I also put 100wt oil in there too.

I have several lipos left. I will bring them Friday.

Ben


----------



## flamedxxx

Thanks Ben, anything else I should be looking to tweak? Have you done anything with the slipper? I literally took mine out of the box the thursday before I raced two fridays ago, haven't touched it since we raced aside from a quick run on the street to get some more of the compound off the tires.


----------



## sportpak

I haven't done anything with the slipper. I'm not sure how a center slipper would work. We're still spinning the tires like crazy all over the place. Maybe some our offroad guys could help us with understanding the center slipper/diff thing. I imagine a diff would be more tuneable, but I don't want to spend the money yet and wouldn't know how to tune it.


----------



## nutz4rc

You are correct the slipper can shift the bias between the front and rear diffs. I have been experimenting with mine at our local track. It can be adjusted without taking the receiver box completely out as the instructions say; but it is a bit of a hassle. I am trying to find an easier way to adjust it. We are trying to keep our Ralleys as stock as possible and I didn't want to start opening the front and or rear diffs. 

You will spin the wheels due to the huge amount of power in such a small light car. For drift I am running on training mode and using a combination of brake and throttle to slide the corners. I have changed the radio to make the adjustment knob for dual rate. I sometimes need to adjust this depending on how sticky the track is. Still a lot of fun.


----------



## nutz4rc

Just to illustrate the difference in stock tires (we use for drift) and X Patterns:

Running the stock tires on our short banked dirt oval makes the car a 100% drift car. You actually crab down the straights and slide the turns. The track is 15% banking all around. I then switeched to four X Patterns for testing, no traction compound. Car barrel rolled in every turn. Replaced the right front with stock tire and the rolling stopped immediately. 

These small light overpowered cars are very delicate when it comes to set up. However more than one set up will work.


----------



## flamedxxx

Well, I finally made the decision to do the non-man type thing and read the manual that came with my truck. Apparently the trucks come with 50,000wt oil in the front, and 30,000wt oil in the rear already, so I don't have to split the thing apart. The manual also said a lighter weight oil in the rear diff will help it track through turns better. I also learned how to adjust camber and toe by reading the manual. Amazing the things you learn when you take the time to do that. :lol:


----------



## sportpak

I bet that's the second un-manly thing you've done today.


----------



## flamedxxx

Hey now, be nice...but I did do the dishes last night 

:tongue:


----------



## flamedxxx

FWIW, I found a couple other bodies for the 1/16th scales...McAllister has them available, and I'm sure Dale will be all over the one... #287 1969 Mustang 

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page773.htm


----------



## buckeye bullet

I wish i had a job like flamedxxx! I could post stuff on hobby talk all day, and get paid for it!!!!! Just kidding Teddy, thanks for the useful tips:thumbsup:


----------



## Indymike5353

I have to throw my opinion out here. The rallys dont come with a center diff and I dont think we should allow them. Keep them box stock.


----------



## flamedxxx

Indymike5353 said:


> I have to throw my opinion out here. The rallys dont come with a center diff and I dont think we should allow them. Keep them box stock.


totally agree...:thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx

Hey Ben, 

I just tore apart a shock, and it already has a good sized spacer in it (.155/4mm). I'm beginning to think the nastruck version is pretty much set-up for what we want them to do aside from the shock oil...did your rally have a spacer in it from the factory like this, or do I need to add more?


----------



## sportpak

Indymike5353 said:


> I have to throw my opinion out here. The rallys dont come with a center diff and I dont think we should allow them. Keep them box stock.


You got my vote on that.



flamedxxx said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> I just tore apart a shock, and it already has a good sized spacer in it (.155/4mm). I'm beginning to think the nastruck version is pretty much set-up for what we want them to do aside from the shock oil...did your rally have a spacer in it from the factory like this, or do I need to add more?


Yeah, mine had a spacer. I added an _*additional*_ .060. The shock ends up with about .100 total stroke. It doesn't sound like much, but the rocker setup magnifies it. Fiddling with the radio, Jesse showed me how to adjust steering dual rate. The made the squirley "tank slappin" steering to next to nothing.


----------



## C5Vette

Are you guys racing on the carpet yet? What are your race days? Do you race 17.5 TC Blinky? 1/12th? WGT?


----------



## PBRman

Friday nights are road course and Saturday is oval racing. THe roadcourse classes are VTA, expert sedan, Traxxas Rally, Slash and Open SC. Rules for the VTA and Rally classes are in post #1701 pg 114 I think. Oval classes aren't my thing can't help with any of those.


----------



## flamedxxx

finished up the shock adjustments...gettin eager for friday already...


----------



## sportpak

C5Vette said:


> Are you guys racing on the carpet yet? What are your race days? Do you race 17.5 TC Blinky? 1/12th? WGT?


Fridays we have a 17.5 blinker TC class. There currently are no solid interest in 1/12th or WGT racing.


----------



## C5Vette

Thanks guys. I'm near you guys every Wed night and sometimes Thursday. I was hoping for a race night on those two nights, although, I might sneak by for a Friday night sometime soon.....

Ray


----------



## flamedxxx

Good night of racing last night! Big thanks to Ben for all the rally setup tips, they were a vast improvement from what they were. :thumbsup:

see ya in a few weeks!


----------



## sportpak

I have a couple buddies who are thinking about running the rally class with us. They were asking about the brushed model. Since they are $100 less, I wonder if this would be a viable option? We can't effectively run the VXLs wide open anyways. They would have an added "engine brake" effect due to the brushed motor drag, but I don't see it as any kind of advantage. Thoughts?


----------



## sportpak

flamedxxx said:


> Good night of racing last night! Big thanks to Ben for all the rally setup tips, they were a vast improvement from what they were. :thumbsup:
> 
> see ya in a few weeks!


Heck yeah man. It was awesome my car went straight to chit last night. I'm looking for something broken it was so bad. More cars dialed in the better. I'll get mine back in order.


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I have a couple buddies who are thinking about running the rally class with us. They were asking about the brushed model. Since they are $100 less, I wonder if this would be a viable option? We can't effectively run the VXLs wide open anyways. They would have an added "engine brake" effect due to the brushed motor drag, but I don't see it as any kind of advantage. Thoughts?


Do they know they come with a junk radio system and that little car's going to handle like crap with that big motor setting high in the chassis. Tell them to check ebay for a good deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc

There have been several of the VXL versions for sale on Hobby Talk and RC Tech as well. Jorge and I both got ours on Hobby Talk for good price and they were hardly used. You must watch the sellers ratings but there are deals to be found. Good luck.


----------



## Indymike5353

sportpak said:


> I have a couple buddies who are thinking about running the rally class with us. They were asking about the brushed model. Since they are $100 less, I wonder if this would be a viable option? We can't effectively run the VXLs wide open anyways. They would have an added "engine brake" effect due to the brushed motor drag, but I don't see it as any kind of advantage. Thoughts?


Yeah, I thought about the brushed version, but they come with a AM radio. By the time you buy the a traxxas 2.4 version, your only saving around $60. Then it seems like I have to buy 2 or 3 titan motors through out the year (running spec slash). So for me, it was worth it to spend the extra in the beginning. I think they would be competitive though.(until we all get good enough to run on sport mode and not training mode LOL)


----------



## Moore Hobbies

*Moore grip rubber tire traction compound*

See mark miller to try some Moore grip rubber tire traction compound.
Everybody that tries it says it's the bomb


----------



## flamedxxx

Indymike5353 said:


> Yeah, I thought about the brushed version, but they come with a AM radio. By the time you buy the a traxxas 2.4 version, your only saving around $60. Then it seems like I have to buy 2 or 3 titan motors through out the year (running spec slash). So for me, it was worth it to spend the extra in the beginning. I think they would be competitive though.(until we all get good enough to run on sport mode and not training mode LOL)


good points Mike, the titan motors are very inconsistent in their quality. I don't think they would be happy with them if they bought brushed versions, especially if we were to have another fast layout like we did this past week, the brushless ones would really walk away from them. I tried training mode in one heat this week, and while it was nice to be able to throttle the car all the way around the track, you simply can't make up lost ground if you get tangled with someone(regardless of who's 'fault' it is) like you can in sport mode. I put it back in sport mode for the main and enjoyed having to actually drive the car more than letting the car limit itself. The more time I get in wheeling the thing the easier it will hopefully become to drive...I'm new to the 4wd thing, and it drives a lot different than anything else I've driven. I just need a better charger apparently...my lipo dropped off right at the end, and my Ice charger said it had a full charge on it...so, who knows...

I'm pretty much done running slash, too. If someone wants it, pm me and we'll talk money and options...


----------



## jbrracer

rules for expert sedan please thanks jeff


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> I'm pretty much done running slash, too. If someone wants it, pm me and we'll talk money and options...


I'm with ya Ted, after getting to race with the rally guys and then jumping on the track with slashes.......well lets just say the rally racing is less frustrating.  Plus trying to switch back and forth in driving style makes it interesting.


----------



## caalvord

Moore Hobbies said:


> See mark miller to try some Moore grip rubber tire traction compound.
> Everybody that tries it says it's the bomb


GREAT STUFF TIRES COMING OFF TRACK AT 90degrees + on my jrx-s type r on the oval


----------



## sportpak

jbrracer said:


> rules for expert sedan please thanks jeff


17.5 blinker, any 2 door / ROAR approved race body, Jaco Blue, Sorex 32s, or Sweep 32 tires.


----------



## jbrracer

sportpak what is blinker


----------



## sportpak

jbrracer said:


> sportpak what is blinker


Sorry, "blinky" is a term used to describe the ROAR approved non-timing speed controls and non-timing approved software versions of flashable speed controls. Motor timing is open, electronic/dynamic timing is not.


----------



## jbrracer

*sportpak*



sportpak said:


> Jaco Blue, Sorex 32s, or Sweep 32 tires.


whats your pick sport


----------



## jbrracer

Indymike5353 said:


> I'm with ya Ted, after getting to race with the rally guys and then jumping on the track with slashes.......well lets just say the rally racing is less frustrating.  Plus trying to switch back and forth in driving style makes it interesting.


that feels like an attack against the less experienced drivers in the slash class...

we were all at that point and if everyone ran away from the class we would of never learned anything. if its too rough take the young/inexperienced drivers under your experienced wing, give them a complement the give them a few tips with hints about driving style or yielding to fast drivers/cars. it always helps to also after tho's secret tips to let them know what your car looks like they seem to then keep their distance


----------



## slash814

Moore Hobbies said:


> See mark miller to try some Moore grip rubber tire traction compound.
> Everybody that tries it says it's the bomb


We'll be there Friday night. Come see me or Paul and we'll hook you up! Pun intended.


----------



## hacker3

slash814 said:


> we'll hook you up! Pun intended.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indymike5353

jbrracer said:


> that feels like an attack against the less experienced drivers in the slash class...
> 
> we were all at that point and if everyone ran away from the class we would of never learned anything. if its too rough take the young/inexperienced drivers under your experienced wing, give them a complement the give them a few tips with hints about driving style or yielding to fast drivers/cars. it always helps to also after tho's secret tips to let them know what your car looks like they seem to then keep their distance


Its not an attack.....its a simple observation as what the slash class is. Ask Gavin how much he has learned from me and my pit buddies. As a friend of mine said " they're called slashes for a reason, its not Q tip racing!" LOL


----------



## flamedxxx

jbrracer said:


> that feels like an attack against the less experienced drivers in the slash class...
> 
> we were all at that point and if everyone ran away from the class we would of never learned anything. if its too rough take the young/inexperienced drivers under your experienced wing, give them a complement the give them a few tips with hints about driving style or yielding to fast drivers/cars. it always helps to also after tho's secret tips to let them know what your car looks like they seem to then keep their distance





Indymike5353 said:


> Its not an attack.....its a simple observation as what the slash class is. Ask Gavin how much he has learned from me and my pit buddies. As a friend of mine said " they're called slashes for a reason, its not Q tip racing!" LOL


Mike is right, and I know his comment wasn't an attack against the 'noobs' in any way. Slash is a rough and tumble kind of class, and you have to go into it with that mindset. 'Clean' racing just isn't going to happen in slash. I am guilty of taking it too serious at times, other times I don't take it serious enough and just crash anything that comes my way, attitude is the prevailing factor. Walk on the stand with a smile, walk off the stand with a smile, that's where it's at. :thumbsup:

If any of the younger/newer guys want tips or tricks for any car I drive, I encourage them to come up and ask! I'd love to help them in any way I can...but I'll be honest, I'm no wizard at this stuff. I'm even open to letting others race my slash if they want, I've loaned it out numerous times with the only rule being if you break it, you fix it...


----------



## jbrracer

alrighty guys thanks for the courteous replies made me smile and feel much better


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> Mike is right, and I know his comment wasn't an attack against the 'noobs' in any way. Slash is a rough and tumble kind of class, and you have to go into it with that mindset. 'Clean' racing just isn't going to happen in slash. I am guilty of taking it too serious at times, other times I don't take it serious enough and just crash anything that comes my way, attitude is the prevailing factor. Walk on the stand with a smile, walk off the stand with a smile, that's where it's at. :thumbsup:
> 
> If any of the younger/newer guys want tips or tricks for any car I drive, I encourage them to come up and ask! I'd love to help them in any way I can...but I'll be honest, I'm no wizard at this stuff. I'm even open to letting others race my slash if they want, I've loaned it out numerous times with the only rule being if you break it, you fix it...


If you new racers want expert advice on how to wreck someone without it looking intentional, then Ted Bailey is your man, he is the master of that.....I heard he is actually producing a dvd showing step by step instructions....


----------



## buckeye bullet

Is there any other guys planning on running vta this winter? I was kind of hoping for more than 5 or 6 cars on friday nights, and half of those are us Ohio guys.


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye bullet said:


> Is there any other guys planning on running vta this winter? I was kind of hoping for more than 5 or 6 cars on friday nights, and half of those are us Ohio guys.


 hoping to have the boss ready for racing friday. :dude:


----------



## jbrracer

buckeye bullet said:


> Is there any other guys planning on running vta this winter? I was kind of hoping for more than 5 or 6 cars on friday nights, and half of those are us Ohio guys.


the two camaro's from phil's hobby shop will be there:wave:


----------



## jbrracer

great great great night of racing! just seconds between ever driver in every class see you guys next week


----------



## big_dave_man

jbrracer said:


> great great great night of racing! just seconds between ever driver in every class see you guys next week



I agree! Great group of guys to race with! Great show as always!


----------



## Indymike5353

Its amazing how much fun you can have when everyone doesn't take it so seriously. :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

Indymike5353 said:


> Its amazing how much fun you can have when everyone doesn't take it so seriously. :thumbsup:


By the way, you owe me two-tenths! :tongue:


----------



## flamedxxx

wish I'd been there, stuffin mike in the wall in slash woulda rounded out my week quite nicely :lol:

just kiddin buddy :thumbsup: hope to be there next week or a couple after that, gotta see what the week brings...


----------



## wallyworld

Raced the VTA and Rally car friday. Going to be a lot of fun this year racing both. Racing Rally car is a real walk on the wild side for sure.


----------



## flamedxxx

looking forward to friday, rally and slash will both be on the track again. does the hobby shop have any bodies for the rally cars yet? 

Dale, any more thought to a 'special' after thanksgiving race?? I'll have to work my usual hours that day, so the usual start time would be great!


----------



## sixramsalot

whats the rules for mini lates there?


----------



## nutz4rc

Go to the website: www.summitrcraceway.com

On the upper left side of front page, click on oval, then click on late model rules and you will see the 1/18th LM rules.

I assumed you wanted them for oval since I don't think they run them on on road night.


----------



## wallyworld

nutz4rc said:


> Go to the website: www.summitrcraceway.com
> 
> On the upper left side of front page, click on oval, then click on late model rules and you will see the 1/18th LM rules.
> 
> I assumed you wanted them for oval since I don't think they run them on on road night.


 Thanks for your help Larry.


----------



## edonsohc

sixramsalot said:


> whats the rules for mini lates there?


u got to much motor. think they run a 4200kv.


----------



## jbrracer

it is the 4200 i have a brand new one if your intrested


edited


----------



## wallyworld

flamedxxx said:


> looking forward to friday, rally and slash will both be on the track again. does the hobby shop have any bodies for the rally cars yet?
> 
> Dale, any more thought to a 'special' after thanksgiving race?? I'll have to work my usual hours that day, so the usual start time would be great!


 Yes and we'll start the usual time. Any ideas what you would like to see us do? What kind of Rally bodies are you interested in?


----------



## buckeye dan

*buckeye 5*

buckeye will be there in full force!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## jbrracer

Ihop meal and some spec slash racing now that's a good night. No more vta although traded it for a trex 600


----------



## gravedigger765

jbrracer said:


> Ihop meal and some spec slash racing now that's a good night. No more vta although traded it for a trex 600




trex awesome. dont think the will let u fly indoor on there flying days. if they do ill bring my vibe 50cc


----------



## jak43

Scott Heath you have a pm.


----------



## sprintcarracer

what classes are run for road course. I race 17.5 rubber touring car at Michiana RC.


----------



## sheath

We are running a class called 'expert sedan' which is basically a 17.5 rubber touring class. Here are the basic rules I copied from an earlier post in this thread.

17.5 blinker, any 2 door / ROAR approved race body, Jaco Blue, Sorex 32s, or Sweep 32 tires.

With 'blinker' meaning any non-timing adjustable speed control, or an adjustable speed control that has a non-timing, non-boost setting(typically indicated by a blinking LED when in that mode).

Also running a stock Slash truck class, an open Short Course truck class, a Vintage Trans-Am class and a Traxxas Rally Car class which includes any of the Traxxas brushless 1/16 rally cars, Ken Block rally car, Boss Mustang or Kyle Busch truck. Rules for the Rally class can be found in post #1702 on page 114 of this thread. VTA and Slash Spec rules can be found at http://summitrcraceway.com/roadcourse.html on our website.


----------



## sixramsalot

edonsohc said:


> u got to much motor. think they run a 4200kv.


4200? why would i want to go slower? that aint racing...lol


----------



## edonsohc

sixramsalot said:


> 4200? why would i want to go slower? that aint racing...lol


would be like driving a legend! lol! sorry, i had to say that.


----------



## sixramsalot

lmao!...right!


----------



## Crue

I apologize if this is answered elsewhere, but in your 1/16 traxxas rally class, do you run with or without jumps? I stopped down there last winter and watched an hour of racing as I was interested in the vta class. While I was there, I seen you had small jumps for the SC class. Was wondering if you had something similiar for the rally class. I live just over an hour away so its hard for me to just stop in some night. Thanks!


----------



## flamedxxx

'rally' class is run without jumps...basically just a 1/16th scale on road class


----------



## Crue

flamedxxx said:


> 'rally' class is run without jumps...basically just a 1/16th scale on road class


Thanks!


----------



## sprintcarracer

sheath said:


> We are running a class called 'expert sedan' which is basically a 17.5 rubber touring class. Here are the basic rules I copied from an earlier post in this thread.
> 
> 17.5 blinker, any 2 door / ROAR approved race body, Jaco Blue, Sorex 32s, or Sweep 32 tires.
> 
> With 'blinker' meaning any non-timing adjustable speed control, or an adjustable speed control that has a non-timing, non-boost setting(typically indicated by a blinking LED when in that mode).
> 
> Also running a stock Slash truck class, an open Short Course truck class, a Vintage Trans-Am class and a Traxxas Rally Car class which includes any of the Traxxas brushless 1/16 rally cars, Ken Block rally car, Boss Mustang or Kyle Busch truck. Rules for the Rally class can be found in post #1702 on page 114 of this thread. VTA and Slash Spec rules can be found at http://summitrcraceway.com/roadcourse.html on our website.


Thank you for the TC rules. Thats what we run at Michiana RC but due to the lack of on road cars our groove really never comes in so our spec tire is the Sweep EXP 30 kitty rug. 

Are there tires for sale at the track, I'm planing on making a trip over to race before Christmas time.

Whats a good FDR for TC and what time does the track open?


----------



## flamedxxx

if the hobby shop doesn't have any, many of the guys who run touring cars usually have an extra set or two they would either sell or loan out. I'm not sure what all they have in the hobby shop, but if you call i'm sure they'd make sure to have a set ordered and set back for you when you come to race. Racing starts at 7, but I know of guys getting there as early as 2...


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> if the hobby shop doesn't have any, many of the guys who run touring cars usually have an extra set or two they would either sell or loan out. I'm not sure what all they have in the hobby shop, but if you call i'm sure they'd make sure to have a set ordered and set back for you when you come to race. Racing starts at 7, but I know of guys getting there as early as 2...


Did you also inform him that you are a team driver for TRAXXAS and that you normally refuse to sign autographs at the track?........what a prick:wave:


----------



## flamedxxx

buckeye bullet said:


> Did you also inform him that you are a team driver for TRAXXAS and that you normally refuse to sign autographs at the track?........what a prick:wave:


I'm sorry, you seem to have me confused with 'buckeye dan' hissong. The only team I drive for is mid-pack motorsports. We dominate 4th-7th on any given night. :lol: BTW, autographs are free, because they are absolutely worthless. LMAO!


----------



## Adam B

I see you run a Traxxas Rally class. I have the Kyle Bush truck (brushed). Played with it once or twice on the track. I will sell it for $100. Remember Traxxas offers the power up deal to switch it to brushless. This is Adam from MSI, PM me if interested.


----------



## Indymike5353

Adam B said:


> I see you run a Traxxas Rally class. I have the Kyle Bush truck (brushed). Played with it once or twice on the track. I will sell it for $100. Remember Traxxas offers the power up deal to switch it to brushless. This is Adam from MSI, PM me if interested.


PM sent


----------



## buckeye dan

*spur eating tc5*

thanks to everyone that tried to help with my gear munching Tc5. john justin ben jesse . i think jesse may be right about pinions gear. so i will put on another pinion and hope for best.. oh ya why is it so hard to get 64 p gears grrrrr frustrating . could use 48and 49 tooth pinions. thanks agian everyone:thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

buckeye dan said:


> thanks to everyone that tried to help with my gear munching Tc5. john justin ben jesse . i think jesse may be right about pinions gear. so i will put on another pinion and hope for best.. oh ya why is it so hard to get 64 p gears grrrrr frustrating . could use 48and 49 tooth pinions. thanks agian everyone:thumbsup:


You didn't have a very good night last night. Hope you get the bugs worked for next Friday.


----------



## Indymike5353

big_dave_man said:


> You didn't have a very good night last night. Hope you get the bugs worked for next Friday.


Yeah, we feel for ya man. We've been there. Hang in there it will get better.


----------



## buckeye dan

*thanks*

well i found problem in tc5 there was a screw missing that holds motor plate to rear bulk head. so motor would flex away when under pressure. prolly y the guy sold on ebay .LOL well 50 dollars worth of spurs , tears ,anger all because of one damn screw.... so buckeye dave brown better loook out now...lol


Indymike5353 said:


> Yeah, we feel for ya man. We've been there. Hang in there it will get better.


----------



## tnpracing

buckeye dan said:


> well i found problem in tc5 there was a screw missing that holds motor plate to rear bulk head. so motor would flex away when under pressure. prolly y the guy sold on ebay .LOL well 50 dollars worth of spurs , tears ,anger all because of one damn screw.... so buckeye dave brown better loook out now...lol


Yep dumb little cars have a lot of extra screws, just gotta pick the right ones to delete. Glad you got her figured out!


----------



## jak43

buckeye dan said:


> well i found problem in tc5 there was a screw missing that holds motor plate to rear bulk head. so motor would flex away when under pressure. prolly y the guy sold on ebay .LOL well 50 dollars worth of spurs , tears ,anger all because of one damn screw.... so buckeye dave brown better loook out now...lol


Glad that you got it figured out. Many years ago, I raced with a guy who kept losing his pinion gear. He could not figure it out. Turns out he did not know what the flat spot on the motor shaft was for. 

With racing weird things happen. I ran at the Velodrome years back and kept getting a radio glitch coming out of turn 2. I changed everything in the car (rec., esc, battery, motor, wires, and moved everything). Losing the car at 50 mph is not good. It turns out the servo was bad and causing interference. You just never know.

With touring cars everyone goes through something like that whether it is setup or something breaking. I ran Corallys in VTA when we first started running VTA and hated them. Picked up a Losi and loved it. Now I can take what I learned from the Losi and transfer it to other cars and get a consistent setup that is better than the Losi.


----------



## buckeye bullet

Im looking to sell my 1/16 traxxas kyle bush truck, I will sell it complete with a traxxas 25c lipo, only raced 3 nights at summit, asking $225.......pm me if interested

sold truck


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye dan said:


> well i found problem in tc5 there was a screw missing that holds motor plate to rear bulk head. so motor would flex away when under pressure. prolly y the guy sold on ebay .LOL well 50 dollars worth of spurs , tears ,anger all because of one damn screw.... so buckeye dave brown better loook out now...lol


Glad you fixed it Dan, it was hard for us to see you struggle like that....and im ready for your challenge.....i think sam is the one we both better worry about! lol


----------



## xtreme

thats right! bwa ha ha ha !


----------



## jbrracer

gentlemen i have two losi jrxs-r's to sell one with ball diffs other has rear ball diff and spool front.


Can come with expert sedan tires or i can get you discount vta tires.
same with a body. 

either one, 175 obo. 

both plus all spares 300.00

will bring friday or pm me -jeff b


----------



## nutz4rc

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to Dale and everyone at Summit.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks Larry. Same to you and yours.


----------



## buckeye bullet

big thanks to Dan, i needed help with a motor swap in vta, and i had no time due to running two classes. Thanks Dan for taking the time to help out. Glad to see your night was trouble free for a change. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcboof

Hey guys, Jesse here.

Quick question for the Expert Sedan racers. I just got a car and I'm shopping for tires. I talked to Larry and Justin a bit yesterday but I just cant seem to remember their advice. What tires are allowed in this class and are there certain compounds you can use or is that open?

Any good tips on tires?? Larry mentioned Solaris tires but I can't seem to find any info on them. Cant find any Sweeps in stock anywhere in the US....

If I order a set from Japan or where ever, would anyone have a set they could borrow me for next Friday night??

Also, what kind of rollout or FDR are you guys running on these cars? Wanna get all my ducks in a row before friday night.

I had talked to so many different people about this class last night that my head is still spinning from all the info!! LOL!!

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## buckeye dan

*sweeps 32*

sweeps 32 i know justin has some or can get hem from phils online shoud be there in time for friday


jcboof said:


> Hey guys, Jesse here.
> 
> Quick question for the Expert Sedan racers. I just got a car and I'm shopping for tires. I talked to Larry and Justin a bit yesterday but I just cant seem to remember their advice. What tires are allowed in this class and are there certain compounds you can use or is that open?
> 
> Any good tips on tires?? Larry mentioned Solaris tires but I can't seem to find any info on them. Cant find any Sweeps in stock anywhere in the US....
> 
> If I order a set from Japan or where ever, would anyone have a set they could borrow me for next Friday night??
> 
> Also, what kind of rollout or FDR are you guys running on these cars? Wanna get all my ducks in a row before friday night.
> 
> I had talked to so many different people about this class last night that my head is still spinning from all the info!! LOL!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## buckeye dan

*ur welcome*

kinda had ur hands full with kids too lol i always try to pay forward


buckeye bullet said:


> big thanks to Dan, i needed help with a motor swap in vta, and i had no time due to running two classes. Thanks Dan for taking the time to help out. Glad to see your night was trouble free for a change. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrracer

jesse phils can't get sweeps or solaris we can get take offs jacos and much mores.

you can run any premounted rubber tires






jcboof said:


> Hey guys, Jesse here.
> 
> Quick question for the Expert Sedan racers. I just got a car and I'm shopping for tires. I talked to Larry and Justin a bit yesterday but I just cant seem to remember their advice. What tires are allowed in this class and are there certain compounds you can use or is that open?
> 
> Any good tips on tires?? Larry mentioned Solaris tires but I can't seem to find any info on them. Cant find any Sweeps in stock anywhere in the US....
> 
> If I order a set from Japan or where ever, would anyone have a set they could borrow me for next Friday night??
> 
> Also, what kind of rollout or FDR are you guys running on these cars? Wanna get all my ducks in a row before friday night.
> 
> I had talked to so many different people about this class last night that my head is still spinning from all the info!! LOL!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jcboof

Gotcha. What are take offs?? Are they a good tire?? What kind of prices on the much mores?? I'm looking to get two sets, just not sure on the compounds though.


----------



## wallyworld

Congrats to Black Friday race A-mains winners: Jesse Leboeuf ( Traxxas Rally), John Kissel ( Expert Sedan), Leah Zimmerman ( Open SC ), Cory Johnson ( Slash SC), and Justin Gross ( VTA ). Also B-main winners: John Taylor ( Slash SC ) and Sam Bailey ( VTA ). Thanks for the great turnout. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowboy

i just started racing at summit in vta i need some help with setting up my tc3. i have no traction in the corners. thanks john


----------



## jcboof

lowboy said:


> i just started racing at summit in vta i need some help with setting up my tc3. i have no traction in the corners. thanks john


Is your car oversteering or understeering?? Does the front end push in corners or does it spin out in corners?

Are you using traction compound? What condition are your tires in?? 

If it is pushing(understeer) Trying to soften the front end may help. Softening the front springs will give the front end more bite.

If it is spinning out(oversteer) You can try softening up the rear end. Or even stiffening up the front a little. 

I'm still learing about car setup myself, but these are some pretty common solutions to getting your car around the track a little better.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowboy

jcboof said:


> Is your car oversteering or understeering?? Does the front end push in corners or does it spin out in corners?
> 
> Are you using traction compound? What condition are your tires in??
> 
> If it is pushing(understeer) Trying to soften the front end may help. Softening the front springs will give the front end more bite.
> 
> If it is spinning out(oversteer) You can try softening up the rear end. Or even stiffening up the front a little.
> 
> I'm still learing about car setup myself, but these are some pretty common solutions to getting your car around the track a little better.:thumbsup:


The rear is slidding out. I tryed softening the rear it got worse. My tires are brand new two fridays ago.


----------



## jcboof

lowboy said:


> The rear is slidding out. I tryed softening the rear it got worse. My tires are brand new two fridays ago.


Droop could have something to do with it. It might not be even on both sides or be too much. Are your shocks OK?? making sure they are smooth through the whole travel is important. If they are low on oil, they will have a dead spot and that can greatly affect things.

Less rear camber can help with oversteering also. What is your rear camber?


----------



## lowboy

jcboof said:


> Droop could have something to do with it. It might not be even on both sides or be too much. Are your shocks OK?? making sure they are smooth through the whole travel is important. If they are low on oil, they will have a dead spot and that can greatly affect things.
> 
> Less rear camber can help with oversteering also. What is your rear camber?


what is droop first. i rebuild them friday at the track. they seam ok. my camber is about 1 degree.


----------



## jcboof

droop is the amount of downtravel in your suspension. Too much downtravel will cause the car to transfer weight too much and cause instability. 

I should be there on friday getting my 17.5 blinky car ready and I'll have my setup tools out. I normally sit along the north wall and have a Blue and White Mustang VTA car.

We can check your car and see what needs to be done.

One other quick question first. Have you tried cleaning your tires?? If you don't clean the tires, they will actually get worse as the traction compound and rubber build up on them. I clean my tires after every heat and apply traction compound and let it soak in for 15-20 mins. Usually works well.

If its not a suspension issue in you car, it has to be in the tires.


----------



## lowboy

my name is john taylor i have the yellow 70 camaro i come with dave brown. what do u clean tires with.


----------



## jak43

lowboy said:


> i just started racing at summit in vta i need some help with setting up my tc3. i have no traction in the corners. thanks john


I can bring my setup station this Friday. I can get you going with a basic setup that you can tune from there.

John Kissel


----------



## lowboy

ok if dave goes friday ill be there.


----------



## jcboof

lowboy said:


> my name is john taylor i have the yellow 70 camaro i come with dave brown. what do u clean tires with.


I normally clean my tires with simple green after every heat or I'll use motor cleaner spray too. Both work well. I'm gonna switch to just simple green or zippo fluid here shortly because motor spray is messy and expensive.


----------



## lowboy

jcboof said:


> I normally clean my tires with simple green after every heat or I'll use motor cleaner spray too. Both work well. I'm gonna switch to just simple green or zippo fluid here shortly because motor spray is messy and expensive.


ok thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye bullet

I have no idea who this John Taylor guy is??? lol

We had john stiffen the front end and soften up the rear, he was still complaining of being very loose in the b-main.......maybe you guys can solve the problems, lol


----------



## Indymike5353

lowboy said:


> my name is john taylor i have the yellow 70 camaro i come with dave brown. what do u clean tires with.


Dont tell everyone you hang out with Dave Brown, you'll never get any help that way! LOL JK Dave.:tongue:


----------



## flamedxxx

well, pending no sick kids or some kind of impending doom, i actually get to come racing this friday! i've heard about a bunch of new tricks to get the rally's to handle better, if anyone would like to elaborate i would greatly appreciate it...:thumbsup:


----------



## jcboof

flamedxxx said:


> well, pending no sick kids or some kind of impending doom, i actually get to come racing this friday! i've heard about a bunch of new tricks to get the rally's to handle better, if anyone would like to elaborate i would greatly appreciate it...:thumbsup:


First. 500k diff fluid in the front diff. 100wt oil in the shocks. Internally limit shocks an additional 1.5-2mm so they are a bit shorter. -1.5 camber all the way around. Toe in the rears a bit. Mine was on rails on Friday and won me the A-main. Start with completely clean tires and dope 1/4 of the rears on the inside only. Each heat add 1/4 more dope to the rears and start at a 1/4 on the fronts after the first heat. By the mains you should be at full dope on the rear and half on the fronts. Biggest improvement my far was superglueing the entire sidewall of all 4 tires. Make it look like tire shine!! Put a good cost on all 4 and try it out, Traction roll should be non-existant. I normally run a good bead around the entire sidewall and then smooth it out with a piece of paper or something


----------



## flamedxxx

I've got the shock work done already(100wt and an extra o-ring in there), the tire tricks are more what I was after. Sam told me something about taping them up in the front as well. I had better luck last time out running without using tire dope at all considering how much the carpet changes over the night, except I put a little on the inside rears for the main. Ended up pushing real bad. I'll pick up some super glue for the sidewalls.

Splitting the diff isn't really something I'm looking forward to doing. Is it really that much of an improvement?


----------



## jcboof

The superglue trick works great and is easy to do. The tape on the tires is too much From what I've tried. It's hard to get just the right amount of tape on them. . The superglue does wear off a bit and is easy to touch up. 

The front diff comes apart pretty easy. I think it took me maybe 20 mins to take I apart and change fluid and put it back together. And YES it really does make a noticeable difference. The car really pulls hard through corners and braking is straight as an arrow though hard braking. It doesn't unload and diff out at all.


----------



## tnpracing

On another note: Dale - Thanks for a great night of trophy racing!! Great time had by all. Great plaques, great fellow racers, and great track owner. "Stickers" really enjoys getting the plaques (actually the kid in all of us enjoys getting the plaques). :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye bullet

Indymike5353 said:


> Dont tell everyone you hang out with Dave Brown, you'll never get any help that way! LOL JK Dave.:tongue:


Now i HAVE to plow you into the wall friday night......no hard feelings ok? lol:thumbsup: btw did you and Dave decide to fill your chassis full of holes? I heard its the hot set-up in slash...


----------



## jbrracer

buckeye bullet said:


> Now i HAVE to plow you into the wall friday night......no hard feelings ok? lol:thumbsup: btw did you and Dave decide to fill your chassis full of holes? I heard its the hot set-up in slash...


bahahahahahahahhahhahaha


i just bought the lower cg chassis for my slash jk


----------



## Indymike5353

buckeye bullet said:


> Now i HAVE to plow you into the wall friday night......no hard feelings ok? lol:thumbsup: btw did you and Dave decide to fill your chassis full of holes? I heard its the hot set-up in slash...


LOL thats what I hear!


----------



## flamedxxx

I'm ready for some racin!


----------



## jcboof

Did someone follow me home tonight from Ft. Wayne ?? Had a car follow me from Summit all the way to Kimmel and try to get me to pull over on a dark county road intersection in the middle of nowhere. Kinda freaked me out. Didn't know if it was anybody from Summit.

Anywhoo.... Has fun racing tonight though!! 17.5 sedan was fun! Just got to get things dialed in a little better on it.


----------



## flamedxxx

I had a great time last night! Battling it out with Mike in spec slash was awesome! I really wish I could find a 'neutral' set-up for that twitchy little 1/16th scale though. It's frustrating how much it can change from one heat to the next. The main was over half done before it started driving like it had in the heats. Too much crap build-up on the tires?? I'm lost...

See everyone in a couple weeks hopefully!


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> I had a great time last night! Battling it out with Mike in spec slash was awesome! I really wish I could find a 'neutral' set-up for that twitchy little 1/16th scale though. It's frustrating how much it can change from one heat to the next. The main was over half done before it started driving like it had in the heats. Too much crap build-up on the tires?? I'm lost...
> 
> See everyone in a couple weeks hopefully!


Yep, thats the most fun I've had racing slash in awhile! Jesse (jcboof)had his rally pretty dialed in through out the night last weekend. He gave his secrets a couple postes back.

_First. 500k diff fluid in the front diff. 100wt oil in the shocks. Internally limit shocks an additional 1.5-2mm so they are a bit shorter. -1.5 camber all the way around. Toe in the rears a bit. Mine was on rails on Friday and won me the A-main. Start with completely clean tires and dope 1/4 of the rears on the inside only. Each heat add 1/4 more dope to the rears and start at a 1/4 on the fronts after the first heat. By the mains you should be at full dope on the rear and half on the fronts. Biggest improvement my far was superglueing the entire sidewall of all 4 tires. Make it look like tire shine!! Put a good cost on all 4 and try it out, Traction roll should be non-existant. I normally run a good bead around the entire sidewall and then smooth it out with a piece of paper or something_

As far as keeping them consistent though out the heat, I have no idea.


----------



## buckeye dan

*it ould have been*

it could have dave brown.... oh wait they didnt ram in th rear end... welll not sure who it was then lol


jcboof said:


> Did someone follow me home tonight from Ft. Wayne ?? Had a car follow me from Summit all the way to Kimmel and try to get me to pull over on a dark county road intersection in the middle of nowhere. Kinda freaked me out. Didn't know if it was anybody from Summit.
> 
> Anywhoo.... Has fun racing tonight though!! 17.5 sedan was fun! Just got to get things dialed in a little better on it.


----------



## xtreme

dan sounds like you hade a bad experience? hope your 'ass'tro vans ok! lol


----------



## buckeye bullet

"dirty" Dan finally got a good night of racin under his belt.......hope he can fit through the door at summit next time, with his swollen head and all......lol


----------



## flamedxxx

Indymike5353 said:


> Yep, thats the most fun I've had racing slash in awhile! Jesse (jcboof)had his rally pretty dialed in through out the night last weekend. He gave his secrets a couple postes back.
> 
> _First. 500k diff fluid in the front diff. 100wt oil in the shocks. Internally limit shocks an additional 1.5-2mm so they are a bit shorter. -1.5 camber all the way around. Toe in the rears a bit. Mine was on rails on Friday and won me the A-main. Start with completely clean tires and dope 1/4 of the rears on the inside only. Each heat add 1/4 more dope to the rears and start at a 1/4 on the fronts after the first heat. By the mains you should be at full dope on the rear and half on the fronts. Biggest improvement my far was superglueing the entire sidewall of all 4 tires. Make it look like tire shine!! Put a good cost on all 4 and try it out, Traction roll should be non-existant. I normally run a good bead around the entire sidewall and then smooth it out with a piece of paper or something_
> 
> As far as keeping them consistent though out the heat, I have no idea.


I have all of that done except for the 500k front diff fluid. I think it's more to do with the tires themselves. I'm going to clean them real good before I come down next time, get absolutely all the crap off of them maybe even run some fine sandpaper across them and start over. Regardless, I'm over-analyzing driving a toy car. :lol:

Off to put up the Christmas tree with the kiddos....


----------



## kartracer4

what are the traxxas rally rules?


----------



## Indymike5353

kartracer4 said:


> what are the traxxas rally rules?


Bone stock traxxas rally car chassis. Stock radio (2.4). HPI Xpattern tires on 0 offset wheels either pro compound or D compound. Single battery. Lipos are allowed. What ever fluids you want (I.E. shocks, diff). No center diff. allowed It think thats about it. Oh yeah, HAVE FUN!


----------



## buckeye dan

*dont worry dave*

the black hemi cuda will make it thru door cant wait to give u the door lol... hope u get ur probs figured out seriously


buckeye bullet said:


> "dirty" Dan finally got a good night of racin under his belt.......hope he can fit through the door at summit next time, with his swollen head and all......lol


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye dan said:


> the black hemi cuda will make it thru door cant wait to give u the door lol... hope u get ur probs figured out seriously


well Dan, unlike you, i will fix my problems and be back to full speed next time.....it wont take a month to diagnose my issues! lol! :thumbsup: JK, seriously


----------



## buckeye dan

*at least*

at least i tried helping u to find ur problem lol u just sat and laughed at me lol:dude:


buckeye bullet said:


> well Dan, unlike you, i will fix my problems and be back to full speed next time.....it wont take a month to diagnose my issues! lol! :thumbsup: JK, seriously


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye dan said:


> at least i tried helping u to find ur problem lol u just sat and laughed at me lol:dude:


thats bs.........ok, i laughed a little the first week, but seriously you looked good friday night, car was handling great, good job:woohoo:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Are you guys running much VTA at your track? USGT seems to be the main scale class at R/CAR these days where I race.


----------



## xtreme

vta is growing here. 10 to 12 cars on fri nights?


----------



## CreativeIndy

xtreme said:


> vta is growing here. 10 to 12 cars on fri nights?


Nice, might have to make the trip from Indy to Summit to check that out one night


----------



## xtreme

*vta*



CreativeIndy said:


> Nice, might have to make the trip from Indy to Summit to check that out one night


how far is your track from ft wayne my friends and myself may cruise to yours sometime. summit is a great place with good people! doors always open to anyone:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its a couple of hours. Couldn't do it all the time, but occasional might work.

I'm hoping to come for the Hurricane when Summit hosts it on January 21st.


----------



## flamedxxx

How often do you guys clean your tires? I spent a few minutes last night cleaning the x-patterns on my rally and was amazed at how filthy they were, which is what I'm hoping contributed to most of my problems in the main friday (way loose). They are actually kinda sticky now having cleaned them up, which will hopefully not lead me into traction-roll issues. I have the sidewalls all glued up and even a little of the tread surface of the fronts glued at the outside edge. Should I be cleaning them between heats before putting compound on them?


----------



## guppy

what all classes will been ran at Hurricane when Summit hosts it on January 21st?


----------



## wallyworld

guppy said:


> what all classes will been ran at Hurricane when Summit hosts it on January 21st?


Here is the link to the info on class rules. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333200 We also plan on running a Traxxas Rally Car class that weekend.


----------



## buckeye dan

*vta*

i have friend looking for vta car ... anyboby have one setup for beginer?


----------



## edonsohc

buckeye dan said:


> i have friend looking for vta car ... anyboby have one setup for beginer?


got a roller tc3 dan. $50.


----------



## jbrracer

flamedxxx said:


> How often do you guys clean your tires? I spent a few minutes last night cleaning the x-patterns on my rally and was amazed at how filthy they were, which is what I'm hoping contributed to most of my problems in the main friday (way loose). They are actually kinda sticky now having cleaned them up, which will hopefully not lead me into traction-roll issues. I have the sidewalls all glued up and even a little of the tread surface of the fronts glued at the outside edge. Should I be cleaning them between heats before putting compound on them?


i did just do it the same way evertime -jeff b


----------



## jbrracer

results from friday night. 12-2-11

B main 
Traxxas Rally Car

1. Jeff Barney 21
2.Chad Harshbarger 20
3. Tucker Reinoehl 19
4.Steve Gieseking 19
5.Pete Reioehl 18
6. Bill Alday 16

A main
expert sedan

larry gross 28 5:03
Mike Smyth 28 5:09
Jesse Leboeuf 26
Jeff Barney 25 
John Kissel DNS

Open sc A Main
Justin Good 24
Stephen Nichols 23
Nathon Boothman 22
hillis boothman 17
bill alday 17
jason boothman 16

slash spec B main
greg micheal 20 6:06
Brad Gieseking 20 6:09
Chad Harshbarger 19
Jake Smyth 18
deven gieseking 17
garret ranney 15
jason boothman DNS

slash spec A main
justin good 24
dave hart 23 :02
mike foulk 23 :12.5
ted bailey 23 12.8
stephen nichols 21 :00
dave brown 21 :21
Tucker reinoehl 20
nathon boothman 17


----------



## slash76

what time does the track open today?


----------



## shiznickd

they are open now. i think they open at 1 pm


----------



## buckeye dan

*64 pinions*

looking for 48 and 49 pinions having no luck any one been able to find pinions?


----------



## flamedxxx

Dan, I found some on ebay, but they are coming out of China...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rc-Super-Duralumin-Pinion-Gear-64P-48T-/170664163620?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27bc607924

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-10-RC-540...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a139b51a4

I can find Robinson 47's and 50's all day long, but no 48 or 49...are they that odd or that high of demand?


----------



## caalvord

Lefthander or powerpush batteries has them just email tony at powerpush


----------



## buckeye dan

*64 pitch*

i have found trinity has them but shipping kinda high


----------



## sportpak

Awesome time last night. Really cool running the little cars again.


----------



## slash76

I agree with you sportpac. It was fun to run old faithful again. I realized how much i missed it last night. Cant wait til this friday already.


----------



## lowboy

*traction compounds*

what are the new traction compounds are going to being used.


----------



## buckeye dan

*happy birthday*

happy birthday buckeye dave brown .... anyone racing give him a good door for his birthday lol.....:hat:


----------



## qscrc

Can anyone please tell me what time summit opens on Friday?


----------



## flamedxxx

racing starts at 7, I know some guys have gotten there as early as 2...hopefully Dale will post up and give you a definite...

see everyone tomorrow...:thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

Doors open weekdays Tues. thru Fri. at 1pm.


----------



## qscrc

Thank you For the update.


----------



## wallyworld

Jack the Gripper, Muddslide Traction Action, STX, Niftech, Zip Grip.


----------



## buckeye bullet

:QUOTE=buckeye dan;3993250]happy birthday buckeye dave brown .... anyone racing give him a good door for his birthday lol.....:hat:[/QUOTE]

lol....thanks buckeye dan, glad to know you are looking out for the buckeye bullet:thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye dan said:


> happy birthday buckeye dave brown .... anyone racing give him a good door for his birthday lol.....:hat:


 I may just do that. Might give one to his buddy also.


----------



## buckeye dan

*np*

np buckeye dave what are team mates for lol:thumbsup:


buckeye bullet said:


> :QUOTE=buckeye dan;3993250]happy birthday buckeye dave brown .... anyone racing give him a good door for his birthday lol.....:hat:


lol....thanks buckeye dan, glad to know you are looking out for the buckeye bullet:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## redbaron

So what " Race Bodies" are allowed in expert sedan? I have read 2 door and ROAR approved. Idk??


----------



## slash76

so what is a good fdr for a vta car here at summit?


----------



## buckeye dan

*here is link*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-333200.htm hi john hope this helps looking forward to seeing u at summit carpet racing...:wave:lQUOTE=redbaron;3996644]So what " Race Bodies" are allowed in expert sedan?]


----------



## sportpak

redbaron said:


> So what " Race Bodies" are allowed in expert sedan? I have read 2 door and ROAR approved. Idk??


Any of the roar approved 190mm bodies are allowed. You can also run a 2 door GT style body as well. It's pretty open, blinker 17.5 is the common denominator.


----------



## jbrracer

slash76 said:


> so what is a good fdr for a vta car here at summit?


no car is better than any other the guy winning is on an Mi4 if it means anything


----------



## BoydS

*Apologies*

I want to apologize to everyone at the track Friday night for my immature outrage. I am not quite sure why I got so frustrated which isn't important. I am sorry if I made anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## slash76

jbrracer said:


> no car is better than any other the guy winning is on an Mi4 if it means anything


yeah, well i was looking at a ball park number for gear. More just to get started and the find what works best for me.


----------



## caalvord

It scared me Boyd.and I wasn't even there.......


How the hell you been long.time no see


----------



## jak43

slash76 said:


> so what is a good fdr for a vta car here at summit?


A 3.6 to a 3.8 will get you close depending on the track. Any car can win in VTA it is setup right with a good driver. Big thing is not overdriving through the turns.


----------



## jak43

BoydS said:


> I want to apologize to everyone at the track Friday night for my immature outrage. I am not quite sure why I got so frustrated which isn't important. I am sorry if I made anyone uncomfortable.


I've seen two different people throw radios and one throw a car across a gym over the years. I was just amazed at how durable the rally car is.


----------



## buckeye dan

*np*

np problem boyd we have all been there toy car racing can drive u crazy lol


BoydS said:


> I want to apologize to everyone at the track Friday night for my immature outrage. I am not quite sure why I got so frustrated which isn't important. I am sorry if I made anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## tnpracing

BoydS said:


> I want to apologize to everyone at the track Friday night for my immature outrage. I am not quite sure why I got so frustrated which isn't important. I am sorry if I made anyone uncomfortable.


It seemed like a bit of a crazy night overall, I think that All State mayhem guy was hanging out in the back room. :dude: It was a tough track, hectic time of year, etc, etc. T and P Racing hope to see you next week for some FUN, relaxing, Rally racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

BoydS said:


> I want to apologize to everyone at the track Friday night for my immature outrage. I am not quite sure why I got so frustrated which isn't important. I am sorry if I made anyone uncomfortable.


It happens man. We've all been there. Hope to see you next Friday!


----------



## slash76

i honestly forgot how fun it is to race rc cars. I really like on road more then oval now. I believe that it is so cool to see a car that i couldnt even to run right on oval run excellent. Just to see how much of a better tuner i have become, for example, I basicly bench tuned my tc3 to be 80 percent there. it just blows my mind how much i have learned in these 3 short years. i cant wait to race with you guys this friday!


----------



## flamedxxx

tnpracing said:


> It seemed like a bit of a crazy night overall, I think that All State mayhem guy was hanging out in the back room. :dude: It was a tough track, hectic time of year, etc, etc. T and P Racing hope to see you next week for some FUN, relaxing, Rally racing! :thumbsup:


You nailed it, Pete. Just a crazy night at the craziest time of the year, with the tightest track a few of us have raced on yet. I personally souldn't have even been there, and it showed a bit after the rally main. I thankfully have some real good friends I race with that helped me gather myself and come out for the slash main and have a damn good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

caalvord said:


> It scared me Boyd.and I wasn't even there.......
> 
> 
> How the hell you been long.time no see


Yes sir it has been awhile. Been pretty good for the most part. Been working like a dog. You racing on Saturdays?


----------



## BoydS

Thanks to everyone for the understanding


----------



## BoydS

I will be there this Friday, As long as I can get away from my mother in laws Christmas Party. I will make sure I am medicated also. LOL

In hind site, you just got to remember its for fun. Sometimes I get caught up wanting to run towards the front. 
That was only my second outing with the rallies. What was I thinking

I know, obviously I wasn't. I have the rest of the year off from work so I will be there Thursday trying to figure this thing out as well.


----------



## slash76

Is anybody else gonna come and practice on Thursday? I plan on being there with my slash and vta cars


----------



## flamedxxx

BoydS said:


> In hind site, you just got to remember its for fun. Sometimes I get caught up wanting to run towards the front.


Amen brother.



BoydS said:


> ...so I will be there Thursday trying to figure this thing out as well.


You get that thing figured out, please let me know! :lol: I have yet to find a combination that will work the whole night. Dope the tires, don't dope the tires, super glue the sidewalls, clean the tires between each round, you name it, I've tried it. It's all in the tires versus the track conditions, IMO. I never doped my tires friday night, just cleaned them between rounds and had super glue on the sidewalls and maybe a 1/16th in on the tread up front. I had three great heats, but when the main came around, she was loose again and was a handful. In hindsight, I wonder if training mode would have been a better option for friday's tighter track...oh well, there's always next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## tnpracing

Ted, good call on the training mode, where were you with that idea Friday, that would have worked great without a full back stretch. lol

Boyd, "running up front", come on I thought we were the Kings of Mediocrity!


----------



## buckeye dan

*1/12 cars*

looking for 1/12 car tha have esc and servo drop me or buckeye bullet a pm.


----------



## BoydS

Pete

Settling for Mediocrity is the death of the American Spirit. I at least have to try to do better.:thumbsup: Besides, I at least need to be able to get out of the way without crashing.


----------



## caalvord

Yes sir racing.17.5 truck and rally once in awhile for fun


----------



## caalvord

Happy holidays to you all


----------



## flamedxxx

caalvord said:


> Happy holidays to you all


 
right back at ya Cory :thumbsup: 

you gonna come run any onroad with us this year? you need to try that rally on the roadcourse...it's pret-near excruciating to drive :lol:

Merry Christmas Dale and the rest of the racers!


----------



## guppy

what are u running in your 12 scales for motors ? and what are your rules


----------



## wallyworld

guppy said:


> what are u running in your 12 scales for motors ? and what are your rules


 21.5 motors with speed controls set on blinky mode. The guys seem to really enjoy this class.


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> You nailed it, Pete. Just a crazy night at the craziest time of the year, with the tightest track a few of us have raced on yet. I personally souldn't have even been there, and it showed a bit after the rally main. I thankfully have some real good friends I race with that helped me gather myself and come out for the slash main and have a damn good time. :thumbsup:


ok, next week its my turn to get insanely pissed and beat the hell out of somebody......Buckeye Dan perhaps? lol :dude:


----------



## buckeye dan

*dans christmas gift*

i guess i all get taser to take care of buckeye bullet lol SERIOUSLY


buckeye bullet said:


> ok, next week its my turn to get insanely pissed and beat the hell out of somebody......Buckeye Dan perhaps? lol :dude:


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye dan said:


> i guess i all get taser to take care of buckeye bullet lol SERIOUSLY


Your defense weapons will have no effect on me Buckeye Dan! (evil laugh) just like the russian said in Rocky 4...."i must break you"......LOL buddy, seriously


----------



## BoydS

buckeye bullet said:


> ok, next week its my turn to get insanely pissed and beat the hell out of somebody......Buckeye Dan perhaps? lol :dude:


You want me to bring some happy pills for you? 

Wait, that may be illegal.


----------



## big_dave_man

BoydS said:


> You want me to bring some happy pills for you?
> 
> Wait, that may be illegal.



You still planning on racing tomorrow?


----------



## buckeye dan

*u no*

u know rocky won right ... and i have been told i look like stallone..:dude:


buckeye bullet said:


> Your defense weapons will have no effect on me Buckeye Dan! (evil laugh) just like the russian said in Rocky 4...."i must break you"......LOL buddy, seriously


----------



## flamedxxx

buckeye dan said:


> ... and i have been told i look like stallone..:dude:


wow, now that's a stretch...:lol:

something tells me you're a bit more...fragile...than stallone:jest:


----------



## tnpracing

buckeye dan said:


> u know rocky won right ... and i have been told i look like stallone..:dude:


No you miss understood, not Stallone, Stalin! 

OK, tonight we go over to the Alley at 6:45 and pound 3 shots, then back to racing, racing "meds" for all! Boyd, don't mix with your meds though, could get ugly.


----------



## Dasmopar

How many 1/12th scale you getting for a average race?


----------



## flamedxxx

there were 8 1/12th's last week, possibly growing from there...i know a couple guys looking for them to run...


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye dan said:


> u know rocky won right ... and i have been told i look like stallone..:dude:


If my memory serves me correctly, Stallone did not have back hair, or as much forward ballast as you do.....so that comparison would be very incorrect.....maybe Al Bundy or George "the animal" Steel perhaps....SERIOUSLY:thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx

buckeye bullet said:


> .....maybe Al Bundy :thumbsup:


PEG!!!!

do you still have your high school football letter jacket, too? LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## buckeye dan

*dave didnt*

dave didn't play football cause he was a scrawny lil bean pole.. fast fwd to today thank you steroids....


flamedxxx said:


> PEG!!!!
> 
> do you still have your high school football letter jacket, too? LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## buckeye bullet

QUOTE=buckeye dan;4003361]dave didn't play football cause he was a scrawny lil bean pole.. fast fwd to today thank you steroids....[/QUOTE]

LMAO, Danny boy is that as good of a come back you could think of? my weight gain has been progressive through the years.....and not fueled by the drive through at Wendy's woo woo wooo YOU KNOW IT!!! LOL:dude::thumbsup:


----------



## kwiksi

Not being able to race offroad anymore this winter has got me the urge to hit the rug...again. What's the latest rules on TC...not VTA.


----------



## jak43

For touring cars we run 17.5 motors with speed controls in blinky mode. Rubber tire is open. Most run 32s like Sweep or Much More for tires. Bodies are touring car sedan bodies.


----------



## jak43

59 entries tonight. That is a new record for Friday night racing.


----------



## buckeye dan

*awsomw*

awesome had great time would have had 60 if i had signed up for 1/12


jak43 said:


> 59 entries tonight. That is a new record for Friday night racing.


----------



## BoydS

some of the funnest racing so far also.


----------



## DOTHEDEW7

Good racing by everyone in the sprotsman truck class. Had alot of fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx

Dale, I bought a new JConcepts HiFlow body for my slash that has all the vent hole cut outs in it. Is it ok to run this body at your track? I know the vent holes won't much matter on the carpet, but was mainly curious about running it outdoors this summer...


----------



## PBRman

*Hakko FX-888 for sale*

I screwed up the Christmas list this year and ended up with two soldering stations. Before I go to the trouble of sending the duplicate back would any of you be interested? $85 and it's yours. Let me know by this weekend please. I can't race this weekend but can send it with Mark Miller. Now back to your regularly scheduled programming 

Paul Richardson


----------



## shiznickd

hey paul as far as i know they arent running road course this friday due to the brl oval that is going on.might want to let mark know so he doesnt show expecting to race road course.


----------



## Indymike5353

shiznickd said:


> hey paul as far as i know they arent running road course this friday due to the brl oval that is going on.might want to let mark know so he doesnt show expecting to race road course.


Yep, What he said.


----------



## PBRman

Thanks for the heads up. I'll let Mark know. We were both planning on racing until my wife reminded me I would go to her work holiday party.


----------



## buckeye dan

*1/12 ready*

my 1/12 scale ready to rock and roll friday nite


----------



## flamedxxx

new body is on the slash, got a new setup under the 1/16th, ready for some fun...


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> new body is on the slash, got a new setup under the 1/16th, ready for some fun...


Ted, wait until you see my new 1/16th body.


----------



## flamedxxx

Indymike5353 said:


> Ted, wait until you see my new 1/16th body.


 
did ya get a truck? you didn't paint it the same color as the carpet did ya? :lol:

I've really been wanting to find a beetle(non-baja) body that would come close to fitting it...anyone have any ideas??


----------



## buckeye dan

*u racing friday ted*

u racing friday ted?


----------



## tnpracing

Ted, Tamiya makes some VW bodies that will work wheelbase and width wise. I think they even make a micro bus that could work. I saw a "Lunch Box" body done up like the "Mystery Machine" once, which means the "Midnight Pumpkin" would also work, hmm that might be cool.


----------



## caalvord

Midnight pumpkin body means paint it.black and.red and make a A-TEAM VAN


----------



## Indymike5353

caalvord said:


> Midnight pumpkin body means paint it.black and.red and make a A-TEAM VAN


Thats the Lunch box. (my second choice. Gotta love the Ateam van idea) The midnight pumpkin is the 53 ford pickup truck....like mine......


flamedxxx said:


> did ya get a truck? you didn't paint it the same color as the carpet did ya? :lol:


Umm yeah! 
The midnight pumpkin fits right on the Traxxas rally chassis with some body mount modifications to make the fronts tall enough.:thumbsup:


----------



## caalvord

That's awesome mike!!!!


----------



## xtreme

bad azz!!! mike.


----------



## flamedxxx

NICE!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

hmmm, decisions...a-team van, or old school air-cooled vw...I always thought an a-team van body for the slash would have been awesome, seeing that thing flying across an offroad track would be hilarious. :lol:

I'm off to find a new body for the 1/16th now...


----------



## Indymike5353

I would love to see an A team van out there!! Boyd said I should have painted it like mater. lol


----------



## PBRman

That truck looks awesome Mike. I've got a new Camaro to unveil tomorrow as well. Can't wait to race tomorrow after not racing the last two weeks.


----------



## caalvord

Does anyone make a late model camaro body or 70's Chevy truck I want a new body for mine


----------



## jak43

I think mcallister makes a Camaro and Monte Carlo that might fit.


----------



## flamedxxx

Hey Cory, since you run oval, there's a mini latemodel body out there that fits the rally chassis...a friend of mine runs one up in hillsdale...or are you going to come run some road course with us?


----------



## tnpracing

Ya Cory come and play with us Friday nighters! We miss you.


----------



## Indymike5353

Thanks for all the good comments. yeah Corey. Come play with us.


----------



## flamedxxx

Last night was an absolute blast, most fun I've had racing in a LONG time!


----------



## Indymike5353

Yep, after a bad week at work, A good day of racing makes it all better! :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye dan

*had fun*

had good time last nite thanks to paul for helping with esc problem . and john for helping with 1/12 setup thanks


----------



## caalvord

Will see what I can do in the next couple weeks


----------



## xtreme

mikes truck was sweet!.. since when did rally become a car show? lol . a lot of new bodies out there. had a good time over all. thanks summit and fellow racers


----------



## guppy

Im thinking about coming to race how many 12th scales are u getting and what tire and roll out are u running and you are running 21.5 right


----------



## Indymike5353

xtreme said:


> mikes truck was sweet!.. since when did rally become a car show? lol . a lot of new bodies out there. had a good time over all. thanks summit and fellow racers


The car show is over after the 1st turn! LOL


----------



## kwiksi

Had fun in sedan. Will be back.


----------



## buckeye dan

*yep*

yep running 21.5 s not sure on roll out sure john can help with that i was running 54 pinoin 74 spur usLLY 5 OR MORE RACERS HOPING FOR MORE SOON.


guppy said:


> Im thinking about coming to race how many 12th scales are u getting and what tire and roll out are u running and you are running 21.5 right


----------



## jtsbell

What time is the track open next Sat morn.


----------



## Crptracer

Fellas what time do you anticipate the mains wrapping up for the hurricane race? Thinkin about comin up to see everyone...


----------



## jak43

Doors open at 8 am on Saturday with racing starting at noon. We will keep the rounds moving and try to get everyone out by at least 6:00 depending on the number of entries.

Friday night we will also be running our regular program, but it will only be 2 heats and a main. Classes for Friday night are Traxxas Rally Car, open short course truck, stock Slash, VTA, 17.5 rubber tire tc blinky mode, and 1/12 sportsman 21.5. Racing starts at 7 pm. We usually get 50 to 60 entries on a Friday night.

Summit is also odorless tire traction compound only. The hobby shop has some.


----------



## jak43

guppy said:


> Im thinking about coming to race how many 12th scales are u getting and what tire and roll out are u running and you are running 21.5 right


For 21.5 1/12 a roll out between 3.6 and 3.8 will get you close depending on the track. We will run it on Friday, but not at the Hurricane race as it is 17.5 boosted for that race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What odorless compound does the hobby shop at Summit stock/sell?


----------



## jak43

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What odorless compound does the hobby shop at Summit stock/sell?


As of last Friday, the hobby shop had Jack the Gripper, Corally SXT 3.0, Paragon Traction Action and Mudd Slide.


----------



## JCarr20142

What hotels are close to the track? We are coming from dayton on friday. Thanks


----------



## buckeye dan

*hotels*

http://www.therealplaces.com/hotels-on-street/IN/Fort Wayne/Goshen RoadQUOTE=JCarr20142;4035181]What hotels are close to the track? We are coming from dayton on friday. Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks for the reply, some useful info there. :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117

Does the Hobby shop at the track have Solaris wheel/tire packages in stock? I will be heading there Sat for the Hurricane race and need tires. USGT class


----------



## edonsohc

does the hobby shop @ the track have any tires for the rally?


----------



## sheath

Jcarr,
Here is some info I 'borrowed' off of the BRL thread for Summit. It's a good variety of hotels in the nearby area, and the track address in case you need to do a search on your favorite map website.

*Summit R/C Raceway
*1421 Goshen Ave.
Ft. Wayne, IN 46808
http://summitrcraceway.com/

Hotel Info:

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511


----------



## JCarr20142

Cool, thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Railroader

We have five of us coming from the Indy area for this Saturday's race. I'm looking forward to seeing the track for the first time.


----------



## Indymike5353

edonsohc said:


> does the hobby shop @ the track have any tires for the rally?


The last time I checked, He had one set.


----------



## charlie2755

Is there a chance of tomorrow's race being postponed due to weather?


----------



## cwoods34

charlie2755 said:


> Is there a chance of tomorrow's race being postponed due to weather?


I was just wondering the same thing......


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> I was just wondering the same thing......


me too


----------



## wallyworld

We are racing tomorrow. 53 entrees for tonights warm-up race.


----------



## scootr117

I'm out for the race....weather looks bad


----------



## Railroader

wallyworld said:


> We are racing tomorrow. 53 entrees for tonights warm-up race.


Excellent, see you all in about 12-14 hours.


----------



## starrx

scootr117 said:


> I'm out for the race....weather looks bad


im out as well...dang!


----------



## jak43

The snow is supposed to stop around 4 am Saturday morning.


----------



## martymiller35

I'm out


----------



## caalvord

Antwerp to fort Wayne clear roads get to summit and race Angola south clear roads to fort Wayne south of fort Wayne


----------



## buckeye bullet

*Associated tc5 for sale*

My TC5 for sale, complete less radio, hobbico steering servo (titanium gears) set up for VTA, with two motors with very limited run times, extra one way front diff., two bodies and some other misc. spares. Asking $325, PM me if interested, car is ready to go, just add your radio. Can bring it to track next friday. I'm offering this to Summit racers first, thats why i posted here. Resonable offers will not be refused!


----------



## flamedxxx

I'm going to offer this up here before I post it in the classifieds since it's a house class vehicle...

For Sale: My super duper fast pizza delivery truck! 1/16th scale Traxxas Kyle Busch truck with a slightly shoddy vinyl wrap on it to cover up the Nastruck scheme it came with. The factory paint is all intact, simply pull the vinyl off and there it is. Body has a couple cracks up around the front fenderwells. It has the HPI 4495 X-Patterns on it, and the receiver box has a slight notch in it so I could plug a transponder extension into it..i.e., no longer waterproof. Shocks have 100wt oil and extra spacers to lower it and limit travel in them. Comes with the stock NiMh pack and 2 lipo's. I have maybe 6 race nights on this truck. 

$275, or pm me with reasonable offers, will deliver to Summit

Selling only because I'm headed a different direction with the toys in the garage...


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for hosting the Hurricane race today, I had a great time meeting you guys and hope to make it up again. There was a lot of fierce wicked good competition and a ton of grip in the groove, great fun.


----------



## Indymike5353

I had the most fun racing today. Them Bailey Boys sure do make it alot of fun for us Foulk Boys. Sorry to here Teds selling the pizza delivery truck The best days of racing has been against that truck! ( No matter if Ted or Sam was driving:thumbsup


----------



## buckeye dan

*yep i had fun at race today too.*

i had fun today too,


----------



## flamedxxx

Indymike5353 said:


> I had the most fun racing today. Them Bailey Boys sure do make it alot of fun for us Foulk Boys. Sorry to here Teds selling the pizza delivery truck The best days of racing has been against that truck! ( No matter if Ted or Sam was driving:thumbsup


I heard Sam gave you quite a run today! Also sounds like he did a good job sandbagging the first two rounds...LOL!! He told me he changed my setup a bit, so I just might have to get back down there to try it out. He's a helluva wheelman these days, my driving leaves a lot to be desired compared to his... Congrats on the podium finish:thumbsup:


----------



## sheath

Thanks to everyone that made it out to the Hurricane All-Star series race at Summit R/C Raceway on Saturday. Check out the results of the mains.


----------



## trackratt3

Thanks for hosting the Hurricane race. I had a great time at your track for my first time. The club race on Friday night was also allot of fun running 17.5 with everybody.:thumbsup: 

Blake Keulen


----------



## buckeye bullet

Mike Foulk you have a PM


----------



## buckeye dan

*good nite racing*

had good time last nite ... really liking new chassis in vta .thanks john and justin. 1/12 is great fun too. dale thanks for what u do for us giving us to play. i know how hard it is :wave:


----------



## sportpak

Check out the new tool chest. I could have bought a few "luxury" sedans for what this thing cost.


----------



## tnpracing

sportpak said:


> Check out the new tool chest. I could have bought a few "luxury" sedans for what this thing cost.


Nice, and of course its a Gerstner. I have never actually seen a new one. :thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

That seems like it might be kind of heavy to transport to and from the track.


----------



## Lee Harpe

Just wanted to let everyone know their are 4 of us going to run 17.5 blinky 1/12 scale friday night , hope to see you their .


----------



## wallyworld

Lee Harpe said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know their are 4 of us going to run 17.5 blinky 1/12 scale friday night , hope to see you their .


 Thanks for coming Lee. Your sidekick had a great run in Expert Rally Car.


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Thanks for coming Lee. Your sidekick had a great run in Expert Rally Car.


Holy turn marshals Batman!!


----------



## redbaron

Hustler said:


> Holy turn marshals Batman!!


LOL! :lol::lol:


----------



## wallyworld

Hustler said:


> Holy turn marshals Batman!!


 Golly gee whiz! I thought those tights looked familier.


----------



## sportpak

I'm hoping to have the 12th scale ready for Friday.


----------



## callmotorsports

I was wondering what most guys are running for motor in their short course trucks? I am hoping to make it down tonight but want to make sure I bring enough motor! Thanks


----------



## callmotorsports

Also do I need to bring a table.


----------



## big_dave_man

callmotorsports said:


> Also do I need to bring a table.


Not sure about motors. I don't believe it's anything too crazy.

There are tables and numerous outlets to use already.


----------



## wallyworld

13.5 is the hotest motor most Open SC trucks run.


----------



## callmotorsports

Thank you


----------



## callmotorsports

Thanks everyone I had a great time last night. Great group of guys to run with. I will be back.


----------



## big_dave_man

callmotorsports said:


> Thanks everyone I had a great time last night. Great group of guys to run with. I will be back.


Glad you had a good time! Summit is a great place to race.


----------



## MDB

Had fun running with you guys Fri. nite. Just what I needed.

Later,

Mark


----------



## caalvord

Anybody know of a good alternative to the junk stock servo in the rally cars I have replaced 2 and have very limited runtime on car


----------



## Indymike5353

caalvord said:


> Anybody know of a good alternative to the junk stock servo in the rally cars I have replaced 2 and have very limited runtime on car


Some of us have had good luck(knock on wood), Chad has went through 4 I think so for. Im not sure why certain people would have trouble and others wouldnt. Hmmm


----------



## buckeye dan

*does anyone have*

does anyone have esc willing to sell for vta class?


----------



## sportpak

buckeye dan said:


> does anyone have esc willing to sell for vta class?


You have a PM


----------



## wallyworld

caalvord said:


> Anybody know of a good alternative to the junk stock servo in the rally cars I have replaced 2 and have very limited runtime on car


 I spoke to a technician at Traxxas and he said the EPA (end point adjustments) need to be reset when installing a new servo in your rally car. What's happening is the servo is trying to go beyond it's capability when steering fully to the left or right and causing damage to the electronics. He recommends that when you adjust the EPA that you steer the servo all the way one direction and when you hear it straining adjust it until it stops. Then back it off another 5 -10% and then do the same the other direction. This is in your instuctions on the bottom of the radio and I believe in your manual also. Hopefully this will resolve the problem as these cars are so much fun on the carpet both friday and saturday nights and such a great bargain!


----------



## caalvord

Thanks dale I did not do that for the second one


----------



## Indymike5353

Thanks Dale, I'll have to let Chad know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentjoe76

Hello all, 
I'm looking to get into some traxxas rally racing soon. Right now it's looking like another three weeks though unless some one happens to have a rally they'd like to part with. Hope someone can help, regardless I'll see you all on the track soon!

Joe


----------



## xtreme

sent you a pm silentjoe76


----------



## caalvord

*servos*

traxxas finally returned email and said they can exchange servos under lifetime replacement plan for $15.00 plus shipping each way $6.85 roundtrip. doing the math we are better off junking them they can be bought off ebay for $20 or no more than $25 at track hobby shop....


----------



## sportpak

caalvord said:


> traxxas finally returned email and said they can exchange servos under lifetime replacement plan for $15.00 plus shipping each way $6.85 roundtrip. doing the math we are better off junking them they can be bought off ebay for $20 or no more than $25 at track hobby shop....


Yours always better off supporting your local shop, especially when it's at your local rc racing facility.


----------



## tnpracing

sportpak said:


> Yours always better off supporting your local shop, especially when it's at your local rc racing facility.



True that, as long as your into old technology equipment, and poor in stock selection. 

If I can at least find it at an online store that stocks it stateside, I figure I did good!


----------



## BoydS

I sent Dale an E-Mail with an analog servo I found from Hitec that is $30 and looks to fit right in. Specs are very close. The part number is HS-85mg. 

I dont know what you all think of analog servos but should be fine for this class. Here is a spec comparison. Ultimatly its up to Dale and the racers to determine if they want to allow it though. It is supposed to be a box stock class.

The stock servo specs are: 41.7 oz-in of torque and .11 sec/60° speed, with a weight of .67 oz

The HS-85MG specs are: 48.6 oz-in of torque and 0.14 sec/60° speed, with weight of .77 oz. (@6.0 volts) the MG stands for Metal Gears:thumbsup:


----------



## hacker3

sportpak said:


> Yours always better off supporting your local shop, especially when it's at your local rc racing facility





tnpracing said:


> True that, as long as your into old technology equipment, and poor in stock selection. !


Maybe its time for Wally to start looking for a new hobby shop to move in to track...:thumbsup::freak:


----------



## 26Raceway

*New Track with Calandra Carpet in Hartford City, IN*

We have just started running R/C races on our tri oval in Hartford City , IN. We've been running a lot of 1/18 sliders and mini sprints. We plan on starting up more classes ASAP. Classes would be pan cars, touring cars, legends and sliders and sprints. We welcome all racers so come out and join the fun. Also visit us at www.26raceway.com.

Thanks,
26 Raceway


----------



## wallyworld

26Raceway said:


> We have just started running R/C races on our tri oval in Hartford City , IN. We've been running a lot of 1/18 sliders and mini sprints. We plan on starting up more classes ASAP. Classes would be pan cars, touring cars, legends and sliders and sprints. We welcome all racers so come out and join the fun. Also visit us at www.26raceway.com.
> 
> Thanks,
> 26 Raceway


 Good Luck with your raceway guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixramsalot

what about some mlm's?


----------



## sheath

I love mlm's ... especially the peanut kind.


----------



## Harsh78

*HS-85mg*

Hi Everyone
I have installed the hs-85mg in my rally car. So far I'm not happy with it's Proformance its glitchy and sticks to one side sometimes. Maybe I have a setting wrong or something I'll keep messing with it and see what I can do if ya have any ideas I would appreciate it.


----------



## nutz4rc

They have started racing MLMs (Mini Late Models) in the last week. The 26 Raceway guys travel to Muncie on Thursday nights and run at LTR. We are running Mini Sprints and Late Models there also in addition to other classes.


----------



## sixramsalot

Any mod class's for the mlm's?


----------



## nutz4rc

Everyone is running stock or 4200 mambas. These tracks probably would be tough to run with a mod in a 1/18th. 26 is flat tri oval with 100' run line and LTR is 15degree banked oval with a 90' run line.

I tested a 6900 castle in a mini slider and it was a real handful on LTR. If three show up with mods, either track will make a class for them. In earlier post I failed to say that some LTR racers head to 26 and run with them as much as we can. We all just want to have fun and run fast.


----------



## caalvord

Harsh78 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have installed the hs-85mg in my rally car. So far I'm not happy with it's Proformance its glitchy and sticks to one side sometimes. Maybe I have a setting wrong or something I'll keep messing with it and see what I can do if ya have any ideas I would appreciate it.


I am ordering a airtronics will let you know how it is Chad, when www going to do some H.U.R.L rally racing


----------



## sixramsalot

6900? is that the super stock class? i;ll see if i can gather up a couple more cars,thanx!


----------



## nutz4rc

I just tested with a 6900 Mamba. If three show up with motors other than stock or Mamba 4200 they will be in mod. Three will make a class.


----------



## edonsohc

Harsh78 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have installed the hs-85mg in my rally car. So far I'm not happy with it's Proformance its glitchy and sticks to one side sometimes. Maybe I have a setting wrong or something I'll keep messing with it and see what I can do if ya have any ideas I would appreciate it.


i run this in my rally...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Traxxas-min...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a716c7499
works great so far. had to grind the chassis just a tad. maybe a 1/16th of an inch. other than that, dropped right in.


----------



## sportpak

Is this awesome or what!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320861042560?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1202

It has a gun rack.


----------



## tnpracing

sportpak said:


> Is this awesome or what!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320861042560?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> It has a gun rack.


WOW! That is cool.


----------



## Indymike5353

sportpak said:


> Is this awesome or what!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320861042560?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> It has a gun rack.


That looks exactly like something I would build...if I had any ambition! LOL


----------



## sportpak

Indymike5353 said:


> That looks exactly like something I would build...if I had any ambition! LOL


On top of spare time and money.


----------



## hacker3

yea prolly the next big class at Summit dont let Wallace see it:freak:


----------



## flamedxxx

Who had the white Baywindow Westy on friday night? That's a good lookin old bus!


----------



## tnpracing

flamedxxx said:


> Who had the white Baywindow Westy on friday night? That's a good lookin old bus!


I know, I know.... but I don't know the name. It is coooool though! Same folks have a Schwinn Orange Crate, saw them cruising Coliseum Blvd. with it on Saturday! Troy Kneflekamp's (sp?) bro and dad I think.


----------



## PBRman

Who's racing tonight???


----------



## Harsh78

Everybody!


----------



## Indymike5353

Awesome racing last night in the rally class. It more than made up for the slash class debacle. lol Thanks to Mark Miller for the some of best racing I've ever had.


----------



## Crptracer

Hey what time is the track open on Friday?


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> Hey what time is the track open on Friday?


Sometime in the afternoon and racing doesn't start until 7 PM.

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> Sometime in the afternoon and racing doesn't start until 7 PM.
> 
> -Sean


Thanks sweetie I miss ya!! My schedule is clear Friday so I'm heading up for some 17.5/blinky/TC.. Tell Larry and Justin to prepare! I will come early and help layout the track if needed would be great to get some practice in if possible!


----------



## slash814

Indymike5353 said:


> Awesome racing last night in the rally class. It more than made up for the slash class debacle. lol Thanks to Mark Miller for the some of best racing I've ever had.


Yeah Mike that was a lot of fun. Makes me want to put the SC10 into permanent retirement right now.


----------



## Crptracer

Had a blast last night seeing everyone and racing! It's not a complete racing season if I don't run at Summit!


----------



## sportpak

I know, we had Steve and Sean show up on the same night. It's like you guys planned it like that. It was awesome until the the whole sausage thing came about.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I know, we had Steve and Sean show up on the same night. It's like you guys planned it like that. It was awesome until the the whole sausage thing came about.


Well Sean has always liked sausage!


----------



## flamedxxx

can somone either verify that the hobbyshop has a titan 12t in stock or post up the number so i can call them, that would be uber-swell, thanks!


----------



## big_dave_man

I know they had 2 titans last Friday. I think they are $20.95 each.


----------



## big_dave_man

flamedxxx said:


> can somone either verify that the hobbyshop has a titan 12t in stock or post up the number so i can call them, that would be uber-swell, thanks!


I stopped by there after work. They had two left. I had them put one back for ya. Their number is (260) 223-9583. Paul's wife has it behind the counter.


----------



## Hustler

Sportpak said:


> I know, we had Steve and Sean show up on the same night. It's like you guys planned it like that. It was awesome until the the whole sausage thing came about.
> 
> 
> Crptracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sean has always liked sausage!
Click to expand...

Spoken like true RC pros. Only seasoned veterans of the Gate would ever speak like this in a public forum. Oh, for shame...

BTW, is there racing tomorrow night?

-Sean


----------



## jak43

Yes we are racing on Friday with the regular schedule.


----------



## flamedxxx

big_dave_man said:


> I stopped by there after work. They had two left. I had them put one back for ya. Their number is (260) 223-9583. Paul's wife has it behind the counter.


SCHWEET! thanks man!

see ya all tomorrow...


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> SCHWEET! thanks man!
> 
> see ya all tomorrow...


THE BUCKEYE FIVE RETURN ONE MORE TIME THIS INDOOR SEASON, MINUS BUCKEYE DAN, I WILL CRASH A COUPLE OF EXTRA GUYS TO MAKE UP FOR DANS ABSENCE.:wave:


----------



## sheath

*Spring Fling results and pictures up on the website*

Pictures of the top finishers from the 2012 Spring Fling roadcourse trophy race are now posted on the Summit R/C Raceway website. Check our the roadcourse page from the menu.
The results are also up on the results page.


----------



## Mackin

Hustler said:


> Spoken like true RC pros. Only seasoned veterans of the Gate would ever speak like this in a public forum. Oh, for shame...
> 
> BTW, is there racing tomorrow night?
> 
> -Sean


 Sean, If you are coming to the regionals we'll make sure there is sausage on the menu.


----------



## jak43

The hobby store at the track has the Speed Passion Cirtix esc in stock. They are VTA legal and also make a great speedcontrol for 1/12 21.5. Paul will be stocking more onroad stuff in the future months. He can also order just about anything if it is in stock from the distributers and with good prices.


----------



## BoydS

I am considering moving into VTA in the fall. I have read through the rules and it seams pretty straight forward but I will most likely be bugging some of you experienced VTA guys. I will be looking at putting together a ride over the summer so look out for newbie questions.


----------



## big_dave_man

BoydS said:


> I am considering moving into VTA in the fall. I have read through the rules and it seams pretty straight forward but I will most likely be bugging some of you experienced VTA guys. I will be looking at putting together a ride over the summer so look out for newbie questions.


WooHoo! Welcome to the club! :wave:


----------



## BoydS

OK first VTA newbie question. It appears there are several kits to choose from. What is a good starter that our hobby store has parts for?


----------



## BoydS

Is the TC4 still competitive enough for our club races? I know I wont be able to come out and win, but I would like to get something that would feed my tuning addiction and still be able to stay out of the way of the faster drivers. At least until I become one of them. Ha Ha:drunk:


----------



## jak43

BoydS said:


> Is the TC4 still competitive enough for our club races? I know I wont be able to come out and win, but I would like to get something that would feed my tuning addiction and still be able to stay out of the way of the faster drivers. At least until I become one of them. Ha Ha:drunk:


You can be competitive with just about any car. If you can get a good deal on one that comes with parts you could go that way. The hobby shop can get anything by Associated withing 3 days if the distributer has it in stock. If you are buying used, look for one that comes with a nice selection of parts. There is a nice xray 007 on hobbytalk right now for $100. You would have to order your own parts though. Larry runs them and has lots of parts. 

I've run a corally and losi in vta. I've setup others peoples cars and a tc5 or tc6 can be great vta cars. After getting them setup, they drove as good as my losi or corally did. 

The plan is to have the road course setup some this summer. We want to have at least one Friday night a month for "organized practice" to try and build the on road program. 

Whatever car you get I will be glad to help you get it setup. I am working on a vta setup guide and should have it done this summer.


----------



## buckeye dan

*welcome aboard vta*

welcome boyd and big dave to vta .. have fun with it


----------



## Indymike5353

Hmm.....interesting.....


----------



## big_dave_man

Indymike5353 said:


> Hmm.....interesting.....


C'mon Mike! Everyone's doing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Indymike5353 said:


> Hmm.....interesting.....


You wheel the chit out of that ralley car. You would/will have great success in VTA.


----------



## Indymike5353

big_dave_man said:


> C'mon Mike! Everyone's doing it! :thumbsup:


So Much Peer Pressure!! LOL



sportpak said:


> You wheel the chit out of that ralley car. You would/will have great success in VTA.


Thanks, I have been eye balling those VTA cars. They would be alot closer to driving the rally than the slash making it easier to transition driving styles between heats.


----------



## BoydS

I am the proud owner of a slightly used Losi, Now all I need is a body, tires/wheels, and a 25.5 motor. Anyone willing to part with a 25.5? I have a 17.5 i will trade.


----------



## xtreme

nice! great to hear all of us are going to rock the vta scene.Couldnt ask for a better group of racers!That being said.
Come n get some! lol


----------



## tnpracing

Mike's time is a coming, all the peer pressure and sibling pressure is too much for him. That and all that OT he has been working!


----------



## big_dave_man

tnpracing said:


> Mike's time is a coming, all the peer pressure and sibling pressure is too much for him. That and all that OT he has been working!


You're next Pete!


----------



## sportpak

F1 race today was awesome. Makes we wish we had a F1 class....


----------



## sportpak

Ok, I know everyone hates the F1 thing, I get it... but what about this?!?


https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=TAM84255


----------



## Indymike5353

*Another VTA entry for next year*

We thanks to Steve, I'm throwing my VTA hat in the ring. I bought a Losi roller last night at the track. SO, If any one has a 25.5 motor and ESC for VTA, let me know.


----------



## buckeye dan

*congrats*

congrats i think lol... u will enjoy it not as much bashing as slash... a lil more time in setup but guess u coulld have john set up ur car and it will be gold. guess i will have to get used to b main lol


Indymike5353 said:


> We thanks to Steve, I'm throwing my VTA hat in the ring. I bought a Losi roller last night at the track. SO, If any one has a 25.5 motor and ESC for VTA, let me know.


----------



## buckeye dan

*dale need to post on dirt thread*

dale needs to post on dirt thread dates and times and practice times....


----------



## wallyworld

Off-Road season starts this saturday at Summit R/C Raceway. Doors open at 10am and racing will begin at 1pm. Joe laws, Brad Mergy, and Johnathon Barron has done an excellent job building the track for us and everyone that's seen it has told me they think the layout and design is awesome. Should be a lot of fun and great competition in the dirt this summer and I will be posting our big summer races on here very soon.


----------



## sportpak

Indymike5353 said:


> We thanks to Steve, I'm throwing my VTA hat in the ring. I bought a Losi roller last night at the track. SO, If any one has a 25.5 motor and ESC for VTA, let me know.


We're hoping to have a couple organized practice evenings this summer. Get it ready to go so you can get some laps this summer.


----------



## martini13

You guys still running on-road on Fridays? 17.5 and USGT? If so what time racing start.?


----------



## shiznickd

they dont run indoors during the summer


----------



## jak43

martini13 said:


> You guys still running on-road on Fridays? 17.5 and USGT? If so what time racing start.?


The road course is down for practice right now. It will be down in May, June and July and then switch over to oval in Aug. and September from what Dale told me the other week.

John


----------



## martini13

darn..thanks guys.


----------



## Indymike5353

jak43 said:


> The road course is down for practice right now. It will be down in May, June and July and then switch over to oval in Aug. and September from what Dale told me the other week.
> 
> John


Hopefully I can get my VTA ready and get some laps in during that time. Would it be out of the realm of possibility to have a carpet night during the summer before we tear down the road coarse and setup the oval? It would a good way to get some help pulling up the road coarse!


----------



## jak43

Indymike5353 said:


> Hopefully I can get my VTA ready and get some laps in during that time. Would it be out of the realm of possibility to have a carpet night during the summer before we tear down the road coarse and setup the oval? It would a good way to get some help pulling up the road coarse!


The plan is to schedule a practice night for sometime in June or July on a Friday. It will be nothing formal--just a time that we can help those who have gotten new cars get them setup. 

I am trying to get through the school year and then will get something setup for a Friday. Once school is done, send me a pm and I can meet you at the track to help get your car setup.

John


----------



## Indymike5353

jak43 said:


> The plan is to schedule a practice night for sometime in June or July on a Friday. It will be nothing formal--just a time that we can help those who have gotten new cars get them setup.
> 
> I am trying to get through the school year and then will get something setup for a Friday. Once school is done, send me a pm and I can meet you at the track to help get your car setup.
> 
> John


Sounds good.


----------



## sportpak

F1 anyone??

http://www.redrc.net/2012/05/t-o-p-rebel-r-f01-formula-one-chassis/#more-55399


----------



## sheath

If nothing else, I want a set of those thumbwheel tweak screws for my 1/12 scale. Those fall under the category of 'why didn't I think of that?'.



sportpak said:


> F1 anyone??
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2012/05/t-o-p-rebel-r-f01-formula-one-chassis/#more-55399


----------



## wallyworld

*For those that are interested. *Some of you know that we've been talking about ressurecting asphalt racing for this summer. Last years turnouts were unremarkable. I won't deny, it was a very hot summer starting in May.
But with the unfortunate demise of the other track, many have shown interest to run a large asphalt track and not have to drive long distances to get there.
We have had great turnouts in the past, and there are new participants, those that did not race a year ago that want to give the great outdoors a try.
Fox 59 Jim (Weather Man) tells me that next Sunday, we may have temperatures in the 70's!

Classes would be what we race:
Stock Slash
Mini Cooper
TT-01/Sportsman
USGT/ Solaris or HPI X Pattern 
Expert Sedan TC
Open Mod TC

$10 1st entry, $5 for 2nd.

Track ready @ 10:15 for practice. Racing @ 1:00PM. 2 heats and the Mains.

So please chime in if you want to make it.
_Last edited by rockin_bob13; 05-27-2012 at 04:23 PM.. _


----------



## caalvord

When and where Dale??????


----------



## nutz4rc

That would be at Hobby Town parking lot in Indianapolis on north side just west of Castleton Square. You could call and ask for Bob Cordell as he heads up the racing and works at HT.


----------



## wallyworld

*Next friday ( June 29 ) Summit Raceway will be having a test and tune for on-road racing. John Kissel and I will be at the track at 1pm and will be open until 9pm.*


----------



## sportpak

wallyworld said:


> *Next friday ( June 29 ) Summit Raceway will be having a test and tune for on-road racing. John Kissel and I will be at the track at 1pm and will be open until 9pm.*


I'm in!!


----------



## longbeard

Hey all,
Sorry to jump in on the wrong thread, but I'm trying to get some information about running off road there on Saturdays and your off road thread doesn't seem as active as this one. Is the program on Saturday strong? If some of us show up will there be racing for sure?

Again,
sorry to intrude on the on road thread.


----------



## jak43

longbeard said:


> Hey all,
> Sorry to jump in on the wrong thread, but I'm trying to get some information about running off road there on Saturdays and your off road thread doesn't seem as active as this one. Is the program on Saturday strong? If some of us show up will there be racing for sure?
> 
> Again,
> sorry to intrude on the on road thread.


The last two weeks they had 29 and 27 entries. Check out the results page at www.summitrcraceway.com for the turn out in different classes. 2wd buggy had an A and B main.

John


----------



## Indymike5353

wallyworld said:


> *Next friday ( June 29 ) Summit Raceway will be having a test and tune for on-road racing. John Kissel and I will be at the track at 1pm and will be open until 9pm.*


Im there!:thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

I'll be there as well. Hopefully my new shock for the 1/12th comes in time. If not I'll be putting in time with the VTA at least. 

John I'm sending you a PM with a few questions.


----------



## Indymike5353

Saturday I got the VTA atleast making some laps. (Had to work so I couldnt race, 2nd weekend in a row) Let me tell ya, it felt good.


----------



## 26Raceway

Myself and a couple friends are coming up earlier in the day. We're bringing 12s and TCs. Looks like fun..I've never run the roadcoarse @ Summit just the oval 10 years ago.


----------



## xtreme

Dale please tell me the A/C is in good working order going to
be a hot one! See ya friday night for some vta action


----------



## wallyworld

xtreme said:


> Dale please tell me the A/C is in good working order going to
> be a hot one! See ya friday night for some vta action


 Yep. Air conditioning works fine.


----------



## Indymike5353

xtreme said:


> Dale please tell me the A/C is in good working order going to
> be a hot one! See ya friday night for some vta action


Alright! :thumbsup: Is the other Bailey brother going to make it?


----------



## flamedxxx

probably not this time around...nothing to drive. I smoked either a lipo, esc, motor, or all three in the slash...i haven't even had time to check it out yet to be sure what the problem really is...


----------



## Indymike5353

flamedxxx said:


> probably not this time around...nothing to drive. I smoked either a lipo, esc, motor, or all three in the slash...i haven't even had time to check it out yet to be sure what the problem really is...


Ive got one of each to try out if you want me to bring them so you can figure out what you need. Let me know.


----------



## sportpak

My electric still out thanks.....


----------



## xtreme

Dale how about another practice night for vta?


----------



## Indymike5353

xtreme said:


> Dale how about another practice night for vta?


I'd be up for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye dan

*yep glad*

me too may be stopping by track thursday for some practice and setup


----------



## buckeye dan

*f1*

So who would be interestedin f1 racing this winter at summit? http://os.3racing.hk/carkits_web.php?carkits_web_key=15


----------



## sportpak

buckeye dan said:


> so who would be interestedin f1 racing this winter at summit? http://os.3racing.hk/carkits_web.php?carkits_web_key=15


dont temp me dan so help me....


----------



## redbaron

Can I race this in VTA?


----------



## xtreme

Dale will dig it but its his call. My "guess"is no? He sticks to usvta rules. Bring it to the track give it a shot


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Can I race this in VTA?


 Sweet looking 1970 240Z body. I personally won't have a problem with it for club racing. It's a lot about what a takes to have a good time racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## caalvord

Dale your alive hows it going, anybody find a good alternative to the rally car servos?


----------



## wallyworld

I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## tnpracing

Wallyworld, how about on road rally this fall. Gonna be training mode or not? If not my rally is moving on to a new owner, if so, I am in again.


----------



## buckeye dan

*go for it*

My personal opinon is body is ok for club racing 
plus really want jb to race with us this winter.


redbaron said:


> Can I race this in VTA?


----------



## wallyworld

tnpracing said:


> Wallyworld, how about on road rally this fall. Gonna be training mode or not? If not my rally is moving on to a new owner, if so, I am in again.


 I agree with you. We drove them this summer and the cars are much better for on-road racing in the slower mode. Not sure about the oval yet but the on-road will be that way.


----------



## tnpracing

Great Dale, I think that will be a lot of fun! Also, :thumbsup::thumbsup: for Mr. Barron and the Nissan in VTA club racing!


----------



## wallyworld

http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/August2012.pdf *This is the august calender. It shows we will be closed for remodeling the 5th thru 16th and the new Summit RC Raceway hobby shop opening on august 17th. Also we will start being open on tuesdays and our hours will be longer on week days than before. Tomorrow (august 1) will be the start of a new beginning as Jeremy Hardesty and I will both be co-owners of the raceway and hobby shop. We're very fortunate also to be having Aaron Donovan join us as manager of the hobby shop. For those that don't know Aaron he has several years experience in the hobby shop business and RC racing and has just graduated from IPFW and is continueing more education. Thanks so much for everyones support over the last ten years as I know you racers have had a "huge" part of making this raceway successful and having Jeremy as a partner is going to help take it to next level.*


----------



## nutz4rc

Go for it! Hope everything works out well for all of you.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks, see everyone in two months when on-road starts.


----------



## Clark Kent

The remodel is well underway. Stay tuned for further details.
Aaron Donovan


----------



## B-rad

Looking forward to seeing the new bling!


----------



## A Skillman

Just to be offical, Summit will have carpet road course racing at some point after the remodel? Just the way I read things on here...makes me wonder.


----------



## BoydS

I am pretty sure the road course will still start in October. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath

The racing carpet is still there... only the blue carpet in the pits, hobbyshop area and everywhere else is gone. Roadcourse racing and oval racing will begin this fall as always.


----------



## sportpak

sheath said:


> The racing carpet is still there... only the blue carpet in the pits, hobbyshop area and everywhere else is gone. Roadcourse racing and oval racing will begin this fall as always.


Man, the pits carpet was sweet.


----------



## jtsbell

Are they racing in the streets for rib fest this year?


----------



## PBRman

Ribfest was like 4 weeks ago I think. But I don't think they did the race last year either the fees that the festival wanted were a bit steep, if I remember correctly.


----------



## sportpak

I miss my racing buddies......


----------



## hacker3

sportpak: I miss my racing buddies...... 

:thumbsup: ME 2! :wave:


----------



## B-rad

The Track is looking really nice! Can't wait to get the carpet program going!!


----------



## xtreme

To all my racing buddies! Pretty decent article in R/C Driver magazine. September issue covers.
Usvta rules and getting started in this spec class.
See you all soon for onroad season!!!


----------



## Waltss2k

I would love to come up and check this place out. What do you run on Saturday.


----------



## slash814

Stock Slash
Open 2WD short course
4WD open short course
1/10 buggy
1/10 truck - If there's enough
1/8 buggy - If there's enough

Doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00


----------



## slash814

Off road thread is here;

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320834&page=36


----------



## Clark Kent

The carpet track is getting steam cleaned Wednesday (8/29) and will need time to completely dry. Stop by the track and see the changes and look for indoor season updates soon.


----------



## Waltss2k

slash814 said:


> Stock Slash
> Open 2WD short course
> 4WD open short course
> 1/10 buggy
> 1/10 truck - If there's enough
> 1/8 buggy - If there's enough
> 
> Doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00


Sorry not wanting to run trucks, on road or oval.


----------



## jak43

Waltss2k said:


> Sorry not wanting to run trucks, on road or oval.


Saturday is oval and Friday night is on road in the fall once the offroad season is finished. The oval thread would be better able to answer the oval class questions. For on road we run VTA regular VTA rules, 17.5 tc rubber tire, 21.5 1/12, Traxxas Rally cars and slash trucks without jumps.


----------



## xtreme

Can you give us a heads up when road coarse and carpet is ready to practice on thanks!


----------



## shawn00sa

I had the opportunity to visit Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne, Indiana on Saturday. Summit has just undergone some major changes and is much improved. They have new owners involved, remodeled the entire facility from the inside out and made a new dedication to making this one of the best RC facilities in the Midwest.

The entire article can be found here......http://ovalrc.com/index.php?option=...ghlight-summit-rc-raceway&catid=34&Itemid=142


----------



## wallyworld

xtreme said:


> Can you give us a heads up when road coarse and carpet is ready to practice on thanks!


 Oct. 3 track will be availible for on-road pactice.


----------



## Clark Kent

*Summit's NEW phone #(260)471-0440*

The hobbyshop is open and ready to take your special orders. 
Our NEW phone number is (260) 471 - 0440 or e-mail Summit at [email protected]
Look for new products on our shelves this Wednesday and every week.

Our hours of operation are:
Sunday Closed
Monday Closed
Tuesday 12:00 - 9:00pm
Wednesday 12:00 - 9:00pm
Thursday 12:00 - 9:00pm
Friday 12:00 - 9:00pm
Saturday 10:00 -9:00pm


----------



## buckeye bullet

ok so summit has undergone a facelift i hear, Buckeye Five members have reported to me that the place looks awesome, I have two questions about the upcoming indoor season....

FRIDAY NIGHTS WILL STILL HAVE SPEC SLASH RACING, BUT WITH NO JUMPS???
and will this be the only friday night truck class? 
AND DOES ANYONE HAVE A GOOD USED VTA CAR FOR SALE? LOOKING TO POSSIBLY RUN THAT CLASS AGAIN. thanks for any input or info


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye bullet said:


> ok so summit has undergone a facelift i hear, Buckeye Five members have reported to me that the place looks awesome, I have two questions about the upcoming indoor season....
> 
> FRIDAY NIGHTS WILL STILL HAVE SPEC SLASH RACING, BUT WITH NO JUMPS???
> and will this be the only friday night truck class?
> AND DOES ANYONE HAVE A GOOD USED VTA CAR FOR SALE? LOOKING TO POSSIBLY RUN THAT CLASS AGAIN. thanks for any input or info


 Classes for sure will be Spec Slash Trucks with no jumps (jumps will be used on thursday truck and buggy night), 1/12 scale with 21.5 sportsman, VTA, Traxxas Spec Rally Car, and any car class where their are four or more entries.


----------



## sportpak

Anyone wanting to run 1/12th scale this, I have a MINT CRC gen xi for sale. 
It's flawless and needs a new home. 
I'm giving the home team first dibs. I'm asking $120.
For a small extra fee we can work out a deal on a 1s battery and 21.5 motor too.


----------



## flamedxxx

If anyone is looking to get into the rally class at a reasonable price, it's your lucky day, I have a car I'm looking to sell. It has the truck body, the HPI X patterns for the class, 2 NiMh stick packs, 2LiPo's, and the factory 2.4ghz Tq radio. Solid ready to race truck/car, proven winner/frontrunner. I'll even throw in the bottle of 90wt shock oil I bought for it, and all the spacers for the shocks to get it low and stuck to the carpet like glue.

PM me for details. :thumbsup:


----------



## B-rad

Can't wait to get back to the rug! Anyone interested in 17.5 blinky 1/12th scale?


----------



## sportpak

Anyone have a couple 2s lipos thet want to get rid of. I'm looking for 5-6000mah and for cheap. I don't need killer numbers or low IR, I am using them for testing power supplies at high amp rates. Deans or bullet connectors too.


----------



## Hustler

B-rad said:


> Can't wait to get back to the rug! Anyone interested in 17.5 blinky 1/12th scale?


Amen, Brad. I'm game for some Friday night action. Get Harpe and the Old Man and we're in business. 

Folks, if you haven't stopped by Summit in awhile you have GOT to go there now. Dale and Jeremy have been busy transforming this place and it is very impressive. Maybe these changes have already been addressed earlier in this thread, but I have raced at a LOT of tracks and Summit looks so professional. The racer experience at Summit this season will be greatly improved. This winter carpet season will be their best yet, no doubt. 

Great job, Summit Crew. I'll see you guys in two weeks. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Hardesty

Thanks Sean. We are looking forward to a very successful season.

We have many big races scheduled for this season and will have the schedule up soon.


----------



## hacker3

I would like to wish you all a great season. I haven't been to the track in a while but i have seen the pictures and the place looks very nice and yes professional the addition of Jeremy and the huge improvement in the building will surely add to the "racer experience" plenty of big races and all the improvements is a recipe for success. well done...

-Tracey:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Offroad put on a good show this summer. It's time for onroad to step up and do the same.


----------



## martini13

Just wondering, is the track still the same size and is the driver stand still the same?


----------



## wallyworld

martini13 said:


> Just wondering, is the track still the same size and is the driver stand still the same?


 Yep. Those are the two things that remain the same this year.


----------



## flamedxxx

sportpak said:


> Offroad put on a good show this summer. It's time for onroad to step up and do the same.


Every onroad race I attended last year was a good show, maybe we went on different nights....

Anywho, got a few more local guys rounded up for spec slash, sold the rally and looking into the possible purchase of a t/c for vta...looks to be quite a few of us showing up from nwo for some fun. :thumbsup:

I also saw the rules for slash, rally, and vta on the summit website, but no sedan/gt rules...anyone have a link for me on that please?


----------



## Hardesty

VTA is going to be HUGE this year.

I know about 30 locals who are in. Should be an awesome season.

See you guys in 2 weeks.


----------



## xtreme

30 locals in vta? Wow.!


----------



## Indymike5353

What!? Both Bailey Brothers racing this year? :thumbsup: And yes, about 30 of us racing VTA....D main here I come! LOL


----------



## sportpak

I remember when VTA was boosted 21.5.:hat:


----------



## 26Raceway

Where was it that Dale posted the current VTA rules?


----------



## jak43

26Raceway said:


> Where was it that Dale posted the current VTA rules?


Rules are in the middle of the roadcourse page at www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## shawn00sa

Hardesty said:


> VTA is going to be HUGE this year.
> 
> I know about 30 locals who are in. Should be an awesome season.
> 
> See you guys in 2 weeks.


I say this post and immediately thought about Sam....what do you know the next post was his.....lol

We have guys up here in Michigan asking about this all the time. Any more details?


----------



## shiznickd

http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/2011_12_VTA_Rules.pdf


----------



## wallyworld

Congratulatios to Sam Bailey. His Challeger T/A won concours at the Southern USVTA Nationals. :thumbsup: http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s-54.html .


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I remember when VTA was boosted 21.5.:hat:


I remember when someone decided to run 17.5 and then 21.5 instead of the 10.5 specified for the class and was ridiculed for it. Yesterday's mockery is today's fast class. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> I remember when someone decided to run 17.5 and then 21.5 instead of the 10.5 specified for the class and was ridiculed for it. Yesterday's mockery is today's fast class. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


Awwww, why you being so sweet?


----------



## xtreme

Thanks Dale! Dan deserves a big hand for his hard work! 
Thanks Buckeye Dan!


----------



## buckeye dan

*im happy for u*

the decals roll bars and figures really finished it out awesome.:thumbsup:


xtreme said:


> Thanks Dale! Dan deserves a big hand for his hard work!
> Thanks Buckeye Dan!


----------



## buckeye bullet

*the buckeye five*

The Buckeye Five will be back in action this friday night! Should be a good time. Are you ready Dale?


----------



## wallyworld

buckeye bullet said:


> The Buckeye Five will be back in action this friday night! Should be a good time. Are you ready Dale?


 Oh yeh! Bring on that carpet racing! :dude:


----------



## flamedxxx

looking forward to hitting the rug friday night, been a while...unfortunately the vta won't be ready for this week though, just gonna be running the slash. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What type of race program is going to be run on Friday nights - specifically...

- When will facility open/be available for practice
- Start of racing
- Number of rounds
- Race entry fee(s)

Thanks for the response. Please feel free to direct me to previous post or webpage if this information was already discussed.


----------



## anr211

- When will facility open/be available for practice
Open at 12 pm

- Start of racing
7pm

- Number of rounds
3 heat races and 1 main

- Race entry fee(s)
$15 first entry, $10 2nd entry, $5 for each additional entry


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the quick reply. If the VTA class count estimates are accurate, I will try to make it up there more often.


----------



## Hardesty

We have a few guys still getting vta ready, so not sure how first night out is going to be. Hopefully good!

For all those interested Summit RC Raceway is holding the usvta nationals march 1st-3rd.

Its a long way away so we still have a lot of details to iron out.
I can assure this will be an event to be remembered. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

VTA isn't being run anywhere in Indianapolis right now. So I'm up for the road trip too at least monthly. VTA is what got me to race on-road on the first place! 

Went to the USVTA Southern Nationals two weekends ago and had a great time. I will be happy to help you promote the event on www.IndyHobbies.com too. 

Photo from Nashville event. Great turnout!


----------



## flamedxxx

The two Mopar cars in the top left of that photo will be at Summit most every week...right Sam? :lol:


----------



## starrx

Hardesty said:


> We have a few guys still getting vta ready, so not sure how first night out is going to be. Hopefully good!
> 
> For all those interested Summit RC Raceway is holding the usvta nationals march 1st-3rd.
> 
> Its a long way away so we still have a lot of details to iron out.
> I can assure this will be an event to be remembered. Stay tuned for more info.


that sounds sweet!!
usvta-triple A mains
usgt-triple A mains
17.5
or
F1'S
would be a great line up


----------



## Hardesty

Thanks for the insight guys. We will be doing everything we can to promote this race as much as possible. Feel free to contact me any time with ideas. 

Jeremy Hardesty


----------



## BATTMAN

give me a call...615-851-1876...Battman


----------



## slash814

*12th scale*

Anyone have the hobbywing 1s speedo and a programming card so that you can download the blinky software? Paul and I are running it but as of right now have no way to change to blinky.


----------



## jak43

slash814 said:


> Anyone have the hobbywing 1s speedo and a programming card so that you can download the blinky software? Paul and I are running it but as of right now have no way to change to blinky.


Ask Ben (sportpak). I think he has one.


----------



## sportpak

slash814 said:


> Anyone have the hobbywing 1s speedo and a programming card so that you can download the blinky software? Paul and I are running it but as of right now have no way to change to blinky.





jak43 said:


> Ask Ben (sportpak). I think he has one.



I won't be able to race tomorrow, but I plan to swing by. I'm not sure if Dale has the right software on a computer there or not. I can loan you the programmer though. You will need to download the software to your computer also. The box is just for changing settings. To actually change firmware you need the box and computer. I will see what version software I have at home. I can put it on a thumb drive for you. You have to get the right stuff, the newer V3 stuff will not work with the 1S controller.

It sounds crazy, but it's pretty slick once you get the correct software on your computer. I'll see what exact version I have. I think it's v1.8, but I'll report back.


----------



## sportpak

EDIT software stuff.
You will need the newest Hobbywing software update for your computer. It is version 3.1. Extract and run the exe file as administrator.
http://www.hobbywing.com/upload/software/Hobbywing_USB_Link_V3.1_setup_120808.rar

I have my LCD box programmed to work on older HW esc hardware, like 2.0 and 2.1. Our 1s controllers are 2.1.

With the box and computer you can then change the esc firmware to " v3_508_No timing "

Then you will have to reset your radio/esc stuff. Then you can plug back into computer/box and fiddle with your brakes and punch control stuff. I can get better details to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## slash814

Thanks Ben. I have the software downloaded on my laptop. Hopefully, we can get it done tomorrow.


----------



## sportpak

slash814 said:


> Thanks Ben. I have the software downloaded on my laptop. Hopefully, we can get it done tomorrow.


Easy breezy man. Ill see you later.


----------



## Hardesty

Great racing last night. Congratulation to all the winners. See you guys next week:wave:


----------



## xtreme

So far i have to say VTA class has upped the game from last year!


----------



## sportpak

xtreme said:


> So far i have to say VTA class has upped the game from last year!


Just wait until the old dogs come down off the porch.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Just wait until the old dogs come down off the porch.


...hope they built a ramp for their walkers. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> ...hope they built a ramp for their walkers. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


It's like that Yoda guy in that one movie where he all old and dried out, then he goes ninja kickin ass all over the place.


----------



## buckeye bullet

sportpak said:


> Just wait until the old dogs come down off the porch.


better take your viagra, and make sure you dont trip and fall when getting off the porch.....lol :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye dan

*Screwed*

hopefully next time i wont loose screw holding spur gear again. Zero was handling good. a few tweaks and better driver input will result in better finish.


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye dan said:


> hopefully next time i wont loose screw holding spur gear again. Zero was handling good. a few tweaks and better driver input will result in better finish.


I have no doubt you will be a threat for an Amain win next time! I will be in the dreaded Bmain again im sure! :hat:


----------



## flamedxxx

B-main it is for you and me both. can't complain though for my first night out with a 'real' vta car. a better radio should help a bit too...i don't think the traxxas TQ is doing me any favors in that class...:lol:


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> B-main it is for you and me both. can't complain though for my first night out with a 'real' vta car. a better radio should help a bit too...i don't think the traxxas TQ is doing me any favors in that class...:lol:


yes i agree, radio would help out quite a bit.....besides those traxxas rtr radios are so big and bulky, takes a real man to wheel one of those things lol :lol:


----------



## Hardesty

Join us for the first annual fall classic friday october 26th.

Check out the flyer for classes and info.

We look forward to a great turnout!


----------



## xtreme

NW Ohio will be in the house for sure!


----------



## Hardesty

Cool! 

You guys did well last week


----------



## flamedxxx

Hardesty said:


> Cool!
> 
> You guys did well last week


thanks for the compliment, although I admittedly had a couple free passes friday night. If Paul hadn't flipped in the one corner I would never have bumped to the a. I need to concentrate on just the vta for a while before trying two classes again...it's not near as forgiving as the slash...


----------



## buckeye bullet

flamedxxx said:


> thanks for the compliment, although I admittedly had a couple free passes friday night. If Paul hadn't flipped in the one corner I would never have bumped to the a. I need to concentrate on just the vta for a while before trying two classes again...it's not near as forgiving as the slash...


quit being such a girl and run both classes :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye bullet

Hardesty said:


> Join us for the first annual fall classic friday october 26th.
> 
> Check out the flyer for classes and info.
> 
> We look forward to a great turnout!


yes "the buckeye five" will be there for that!


----------



## BoydS

TZR Should be there for that as well. 

For those of you who don't know TZR stands for Team Zero Racing, it is a not for Profit organization consisting of Six members currently. Pete, Tucker, IndyMike, BigDave, Adam, and Myself. The Zero comes from the fact that we get zero sponsorship dollars there for have zero wins in the sanctioned non club races (at least that's what were blaming it on, it cant be that we are mediocre at best drivers). So Zero dollars = zero wins. Team Zero Racing. Not to mention for my part Zero Talent:tongue:


----------



## flamedxxx

BoydS said:


> TZR Should be there for that as well.
> 
> For those of you who don't know TZR stands for Team Zero Racing, it is a not for Profit organization consisting of Six members currently. Pete, Tucker, IndyMike, BigDave, Adam, and Myself. The Zero comes from the fact that we get zero sponsorship dollars there for have zero wins in the sanctioned non club races (at least that's what were blaming it on, it cant be that we are mediocre at best drivers). So Zero dollars = zero wins. Team Zero Racing. Not to mention for my part Zero Talent:tongue:


I like it! :thumbsup: :lol:

I know the zero dollars part all too well!


----------



## buckeye bullet

BoydS said:


> TZR Should be there for that as well.
> 
> For those of you who don't know TZR stands for Team Zero Racing, it is a not for Profit organization consisting of Six members currently. Pete, Tucker, IndyMike, BigDave, Adam, and Myself. The Zero comes from the fact that we get zero sponsorship dollars there for have zero wins in the sanctioned non club races (at least that's what were blaming it on, it cant be that we are mediocre at best drivers). So Zero dollars = zero wins. Team Zero Racing. Not to mention for my part Zero Talent:tongue:


allright i like it too! yes all members of the buckeye five are sponsorship less as well.....:thumbsup:


----------



## tnpracing

BoydS said:


> TZR Should be there for that as well.
> 
> For those of you who don't know TZR stands for Team Zero Racing, it is a not for Profit organization consisting of Six members currently. Pete, Tucker, IndyMike, BigDave, Adam, and Myself. The Zero comes from the fact that we get zero sponsorship dollars there for have zero wins in the sanctioned non club races (at least that's what were blaming it on, it cant be that we are mediocre at best drivers). So Zero dollars = zero wins. Team Zero Racing. Not to mention for my part Zero Talent:tongue:



Tucker and I are proud members! Unknowingly members, but proud ones none the less. Now we need our membership stickers to proudly display!


----------



## BoydS

Pete, you and Stickers were grandfathered in. You racing carpet this winter?


----------



## xtreme

Is everybody from the Zero racing running the 26th?


----------



## BoydS

I am pretty sure Mike, Dave, Adam, and myself will be there. Not sure about Pete and Tuck


----------



## tnpracing

BoydS said:


> I am pretty sure Mike, Dave, Adam, and myself will be there. Not sure about Pete and Tuck


T and P Racing, the B-Main side of TZR racing will officially be out all of October. Last weekend of soccer is the 26th though, so November is looking up!


----------



## xtreme

Pete you and tuck pick up. VTA'S?


----------



## tnpracing

xtreme said:


> Pete you and tuck pick up. VTA'S?


Nope, both gonna run Slash (Tucker and I have not raced against each other much, so that will be fun), and I still plan on Rally.


----------



## xtreme

Has anybody heard if there's going to be a black Friday trophy race like last year?


----------



## Hardesty

Yes, we will be running our Turkey shootout the Friday after Thanksgiving. It will be a trophy race. More details around the first of the month .


----------



## BoydS

The Turkey Shootout was originally an Oval Race ran on Saturday. the black Friday event is the road course trophy race on the Friday After. Has it been changed?


----------



## Hardesty

Yes, we will be running both races.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Do you guys get any interest in F1 or USGT up there?

Jeremiah


----------



## wallyworld

ThrottleKing said:


> Do you guys get any interest in F1 or USGT up there?
> 
> Jeremiah


 No so far but we're always open to new car classes.


----------



## buckeye dan

*fun at summit*

sure had fun last nite at summit in vta . gonna be some tight racing this year from top to bottom. jeremy did nice job with his first time out in vta. i was also proud of buckeye 5 team results .


----------



## buckeye dan

*selling a short course body*

custom painted body for sale
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4330442#post4330442


----------



## FASTPZ

Wow what a great time we had at summit last nite. The hobbyshop is really coming along. Big thanks to Dale and Jeremy and for the awesome motors for 17.5 we bought in the hobbyshop for Leah and I. We are going to be there for the classic. So lets Boogety Boogety Boogety go racing starting with the classic. See ya at the track!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slash814

*Tc6 diffs*

Hey Sam. Tc6 gear diff won't fit the tc5. That guy on rctech is full of it. You can make the ball diff work but no way on the gear diff. If you put the bearing on the gear diff it wouldn't even reach the cam holder and there's no extra length like on the ball diff out drives to make it work.


----------



## xtreme

Sorry Mark! Thought it was good info? Goes to show you can't believe everything on the internet. Hope you found it before you bought a new diff!


----------



## slash814

I'd like to see darksides car to see what it really is. He seems convinced its a tc5. Thanks for helping me confirm weather this switch was an option or not.


----------



## wallyworld

FASTPZ said:


> Wow what a great time we had at summit last nite. The hobbyshop is really coming along. Big thanks to Dale and Jeremy and for the awesome motors for 17.5 we bought in the hobbyshop for Leah and I. We are going to be there for the classic. So lets Boogety Boogety Boogety go racing starting with the classic. See ya at the track!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Phil. Looks like you and Leah are going to be very tough to beat again this year.


----------



## slash814

For those of you that read through these posts I do know the difference between weather and whether


----------



## ercwhtsd

slash814 said:


> Hey Sam. Tc6 gear diff won't fit the tc5. That guy on rctech is full of it. You can make the ball diff work but no way on the gear diff. If you put the bearing on the gear diff it wouldn't even reach the cam holder and there's no extra length like on the ball diff out drives to make it work.


I believe the Spec-R gear diff for the yokomo bd-5/6 will though, with a minor mod to the cups for the ball end of the axle.


----------



## slash814

ercwhtsd said:


> I believe the Spec-R gear diff for the yokomo bd-5/6 will though, with a minor mod to the cups for the ball end of the axle.


Thanks. I've heard that about that diff fitting before and I think I may give it a try.


----------



## xtreme

Who's all in for some racing tonight!


----------



## Hardesty

Lets get it on!

If anyone is running late give us a call and we will put you in.

See you all there!


----------



## sportpak

I actually get the weekend off, so I am racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN

slash814 said:


> Hey Sam. Tc6 gear diff won't fit the tc5. That guy on rctech is full of it. You can make the ball diff work but no way on the gear diff. If you put the bearing on the gear diff it wouldn't even reach the cam holder and there's no extra length like on the ball diff out drives to make it work.


never full of it..sorry...but it worked in my TC5r just fine...and believe it or not..I own every TC AE makes..x2..so I know my cars...maybe Im just lucky..lol..

just passing info..thanks Myron "DARKSIDE" Kinnard...

ps..I also posted pics..


----------



## xtreme

Cool thanks Myron! Just trying to get VTA up to speed with the latest info available! Thanks Sam. 
Did see Von this weekend do some impressive driving in VTA he's a great driver


----------



## slash814

Well Sam I guess I'll have to try dropping your 6 diff in my 5 if we ever get enough time to do so. I'm glad it worked for darkside but I just cant be convinced until I see it personally. Just doesn't seem possible to drop right in as the bulkheads are several millimeters narrower on the 6. I must be missing something.


----------



## xtreme

That's no problem at all I'm switching to a spool in the front. Seems to be the hot setup from all the cars I've looked at and read on the forums.
Worth a shot I'll have it for you on Friday.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Is your on-road program on Saturday? How is the VTA turnout if you run them? I Have a free Saturday and might make my way there. :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

VTA is Friday nights 7pm
Average turnout 12 to 20 so far?


----------



## 26Raceway

How bout 1/12 scale turnout for Fridays? And what bodies and motors size are they running? Or where can I find the classes and rules?


----------



## sheath

We have been running 21.5 1/12 scale with a pretty consistent turnout. Anywhere from 4 to 7 each week in that class, except for this last week. We have also had a good turnout of 17.5 1/12 scale racers too. Again from 4 to 7 each week. The first week of the season was all 21.5 racers and last week a few of our 21.5 drivers we missing so the rest of us stepped up to 17.5 to make it a single heat.
ESC is blinky/zero timing for both 21.5 and 17.5 classes, and both are running the typical GTP style 1/12 scale bodies. I am working on getting the classes we run and the rules posted on our website, but it's not there yet. That one is on me, it will be up soon.
You can take a look at our results page at http://summitrcraceway.com/results.html to check out the racing so far this season.


----------



## Hardesty

Thanks Scott.


----------



## 26Raceway

I did check out the results page last night so that gave me a good idea. Thanks for the additional info. Maybe my buddy and I can make it up tomorrow.


sheath said:


> We have been running 21.5 1/12 scale with a pretty consistent turnout. Anywhere from 4 to 7 each week in that class, except for this last week. We have also had a good turnout of 17.5 1/12 scale racers too. Again from 4 to 7 each week. The first week of the season was all 21.5 racers and last week a few of our 21.5 drivers we missing so the rest of us stepped up to 17.5 to make it a single heat.
> ESC is blinky/zero timing for both 21.5 and 17.5 classes, and both are running the typical GTP style 1/12 scale bodies. I am working on getting the classes we run and the rules posted on our website, but it's not there yet. That one is on me, it will be up soon.
> You can take a look at our results page at http://summitrcraceway.com/results.html to check out the racing so far this season.


----------



## sportpak

I'm in for whatever 1/12 class you have tomorrow.


----------



## hacker3

Come on, Scott get the lead out!

:wave:


----------



## Hardesty

Friday November 23rd is our annual Black Friday Trophy Race.

Come join us for fun racing and extra special low prices!

I will have a flyer for this race in a couple of days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

Here is the flyer for the black friday race.

See you all there.


----------



## BAD007SUZUKI

*17.5*

Hi, 

How many 17.5 sedans would be there for the black friday race? I'm interested in running that and vta. Never been to your track and its about an hour and a half for me.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've got some Indy guys thinking about coming for the Black Friday zoom. I know in my case, it will depend on family stuff. I've been to your track, but never have bad a chance to run there.


----------



## Hardesty

Not sure exactly how many 17.5 cars we will have. We will be racing that class and have trophies as well. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## anr211

Come for the vta! We had 20 vtas last week with a few of our regulars missing. I can see enough cars to have a D main in vta if we get some out of town guys to show up.




BAD007SUZUKI said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many 17.5 sedans would be there for the black friday race? I'm interested in running that and vta. Never been to your track and its about an hour and a half for me.


----------



## Nitro baby

*VTA blk friday*

we are coming for VTA on blk friday. this will be our first time racing there. What FDR are most the VTA guys running ?


----------



## Hardesty

Most guys are around 3.7


3.5-4.0


----------



## BAD007SUZUKI

*.*

Thanks, we have three guys coming. So thats 2 cars in vta and two cars for 17.5 rubber. Can't wait!






Hardesty said:


> Not sure exactly how many 17.5 cars we will have. We will be racing that class and have trophies as well. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Hardesty

Cool. This is shaping up to be a great event.

Sounds like we will have a big turnout!

We have some awesome trophies being made. I think most will be impressed.


----------



## Nitro baby

*blk friday*

do we need to bring tables and chairs ?


----------



## big_dave_man

Nitro baby said:


> do we need to bring tables and chairs ?


No. Should be plenty of pit space available.


----------



## Hardesty

Sounds like we will have quite a few guys from out of town with 17.5 touring cars, so bring em out guys.

Table space should be fine. We can go 2 to a table if needed.


----------



## sportpak

Happy Thanksgiving. I will see most of you tomorrow for Black Friday racing.


----------



## Hardesty

Happy Thanksgiving guys.

See everybody tomorrow.

Sign ups close at 6:30. If your going to be latter please call ahead to sign up.


----------



## Hardesty

Thanks to everyone who came out this weekend.

Checkout our Facebook page for photos of the winners.

Results of the race will be posted soon on the website.:wave:


----------



## FASTPZ

Ready for some 17.5 action for fri nite who all is in? LETS BRING EM OUT GUYS AND FILL THIS PLACE UP FOR SOME FAST PACE RACING ACTION. SEE YA AT THE TRACK:wave:


----------



## hacker3

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

I think im ready for some tc action.


----------



## Indymike5353

Hardesty said:


> I think im ready for some tc action.


Ive got a body and some tires I could make you a hell of deal on if you want to give it a try.


----------



## xtreme

Jeremy way to good for vta! He needs a new challenge 17.5 tc!


----------



## Hardesty

Haha. Good one Sam. Hardly the case. I would just like to see that class grow.


----------



## sheath

Race results from the Black Friday Race HERE


----------



## Hustler

Mr. Hardesty, the information we discussed tonight is located here. The file you are looking for is called; Edge/GTB2 ESC Track Guide.

http://novak.dev.hdrm.us/public_html/downloads/index/1/6

That was good fun tonight with those silly old big cars. Thanks fellas. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## buckeye dan

*oh that manual*

yep i have that manual thought u need one for edge esc:wave:


----------



## buckeye dan

*roar vta race*

havent heard anything on march race for roar vta race . think we need to start a thread here and on rctech.


----------



## Hardesty

Flyer should be up in a week or so.


----------



## Hustler

Hustler said:


> Mr. Hardesty, the information we discussed tonight is located here. The file you are looking for is called; Edge/GTB2 ESC Track Guide.
> 
> http://novak.dev.hdrm.us/public_html/downloads/index/1/6
> 
> That was good fun tonight with those silly old big cars. Thanks fellas. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean





buckeye dan said:


> yep i have that manual thought u need one for edge esc


The Novak programming described here also works on the Edge, but Jeremy might not have seen it because you bumped it down a page with your post. Next time you two are at the track, please let him borrow it? Thanks, Dan. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## FloorIt

*Black Friday VTA A Main*

The video from the VTA A Main Black Friday Race is posted on youtube. Search: "Summit RC Raceway VTA Black Friday Race"


----------



## Hardesty

Here is the link. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nitro baby

buckeye dan said:


> havent heard anything on march race for roar vta race . think we need to start a thread here and on rctech.


Is it roar or USVTA race ?


----------



## xtreme

Should be usvta!


----------



## Hardesty

Usvta


----------



## Bolio 32

I use VTA when I post videos on you tube ... I also post USGT so it helps to to quickly tell the difference ...


----------



## Bolio 32

Ever run USGT at summit ?


----------



## xtreme

No USGT cars show up? Use to be a popular class. Plus its tough to get 17.5 cars lately. Dominant classes are VTA and 12th scale


----------



## Hardesty

Great job to Dale and Sam last Friday! The two bump ups from the B to be 2nd and 3rd in the A. Way to go guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Hey! Thanks Jeremy! I was completely wired for my hour drive home. That was a great race. Believe me i saw that silver stang coming up fast. Think i heard my radio crack from the death grip i had on it! LOL.


----------



## Indymike5353

Hardesty said:


> Great job to Dale and Sam last Friday! The two bump ups from the B to be 2nd and 3rd in the A. Way to go guys.:thumbsup:


Just goes to show how competitive the VTA class is. The lap times are close from the bottom of the B to the top of the A.


----------



## slash814

Hey Phil, I've got the bottle of jack in my race bag if you still need it.


----------



## buckeye dan

*wow*

I didnt know phil was a drinker a bottle of Jack lol
:drunk:


----------



## slash814

Thought someone's mind might go there after I posted that.


----------



## sportpak

I have work xmas party obligations this week. After this week i hope to make a few fridays in a row.


----------



## xtreme

By far "THE BEST" VTA main of the season tonight! 17 car field 9 in the A.
2,3,4,5 places battling for each others positions. Awesome run guys! See ya next Friday for a rematch.


----------



## sportpak

This has a bullet proof box built in...WTH?
http://www.redrc.net/2012/12/venom-stronghold-25a-dc-charger/#more-60537


----------



## flamedxxx

How many Summit Racers would it take to get GT/Touring Car back in the program? I have a coworker who seems more interested in that than USVTA...is there a rule set listed somewhere for it, or is it the USGT set on the USVTA website?


----------



## xtreme

USGT?? This is a good reason to purchase a new ride n pickup a second class! I'm in LOL! So that's two one more any takers?


----------



## BoydS

xtreme said:


> USGT?? This is a good reason to purchase a new ride n pickup a second class! I'm in LOL! So that's two one more any takers?


I could be persuaded


----------



## Brad Boling

I may have to take a trip up tomorrow evening and check out the road course scene. I'm wanting to put me together a 21.5 12th scale. It may take some getting used to turning left and right.


----------



## Hardesty

You got half of it Brad.lol


----------



## xtreme

Hey Jeremy how many challenger body's and cuda body's do you have in stock?


----------



## Hardesty

Sam,

1 or 2 of each.


----------



## Hardesty

*Summits 10th Anniversary Winterfest Race!*

Come celebrate Summit R/C Raceways 10th anniversary and Winterfest race on January 11th 2013.

We will be giving a 10 dollar gift certificate to the hobby shop with every entry, and having cake and ice cream.:hat:

We will also have trophies for top three in all classes.

View attachment 166129

View attachment 166130


----------



## Hardesty

Race flyer

View attachment summitwinterfestonline.pdf


----------



## buckeye dan

*what are rules*

what are rules for usgt class?


xtreme said:


> USGT?? This is a good reason to purchase a new ride n pickup a second class! I'm in LOL! So that's two one more any takers?


----------



## buckeye dan

*usgt*

esc check, 21.5 check i would be interested in that class too. buy another zero and add tires im good to go.


----------



## Hardesty

Lets do it! We need to get that class going.


----------



## flamedxxx

A lot of great racing last night! Wish I lived closer to get more track time, but had a great time in vta last night....hopefully see ya in a couple weeks for the big race on the 11th. :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

flamedxxx said:


> A lot of great racing last night! Wish I lived closer to get more track time, but had a great time in vta last night....hopefully see ya in a couple weeks for the big race on the 11th. :thumbsup:


what is this big race you speak of??


----------



## flamedxxx

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=381761 this one! :lol:


----------



## xtreme

Does the track hobby shop have a Novak vta 25.5 combo in stock?


----------



## Hardesty

Yes. We have the club combo, edge combo, spec esc, 25.5 motors and anything else vta relatedSee you Friday, Sam.


----------



## xtreme

Sweet! Think we have another new VTA racer on the way. See ya Friday.


----------



## Waltss2k

Would love to come up and run VTA just have to get a early day off to make it up since on road is on Fri.


----------



## flamedxxx

Are driver figures going to be required in VTA for the Winterfest race? I know they will be for the USVTA National event, wasn't sure about this race since on normal club nights we don't need them...


----------



## Hardesty

They will not be required for winterfest race.


----------



## edonsohc

xtreme said:


> Sweet! Think we have another new VTA racer on the way. See ya Friday.


everything should be good to go by next friday. i'm going to apologize to everyone (except Dave Brown) for me running into them in advance. my onroad skills are very rusty.:freak:


----------



## flamedxxx

edonsohc said:


> everything should be good to go by next friday. i'm going to apologize to everyone (except Dave Brown) for me running into them in advance. my onroad skills are very rusty.:freak:


It's all good Mike, we can crash each other in the B...well...C probably being next Friday is a trophy race


----------



## xtreme

How many guys would be interested in running


----------



## xtreme

Never mind lol vta nats that weekend. Sorry


----------



## BoydS

xtreme said:


> Never mind lol vta nats that weekend. Sorry


Good cause I hate running!


----------



## xtreme

Lol thanks boyd! To races conflicted on same date tried to edit last post


----------



## xtreme

*vta*



Hardesty said:


> We have a few guys still getting vta ready, so not sure how first night out is going to be. Hopefully good!
> 
> For all those interested Summit RC Raceway is holding the usvta nationals march 1st-3rd.
> 
> Its a long way away so we still have a lot of details to iron out.
> I can assure this will be an event to be remembered. Stay tuned for more info.


Is this date set in stone i had a couple people pm me on this Thanks Sam


----------



## Nitro baby

....racing is fun


----------



## Hardesty

our race is march 1st -3rd. we will have flyer up this week.


----------



## Nitro baby

Hardesty said:


> our race is march 1st -3rd. we will have flyer up this week.


looking forward to schedule/ flyer


----------



## Waltss2k

Hardesty said:


> our race is march 1st -3rd. we will have flyer up this week.


What race is this in March.


----------



## flamedxxx

Waltss2k said:


> What race is this in March.


Summit will be hosting a National USVTA Event that weekend. Classes are USVTA, USGT, and probably 1/12th scale, and maybe a host track choice(just what I've seen from other nat. event flyers). I'm sure the flyer will spell it out in better detail when Jeremy posts it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm in. This will make it 3 VTA national events for this year.


----------



## Hardesty

Touring car is also included. Flyer will be posted this week. Just waiting on my guy to get back from out of town.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My son and I are hopeful to make it too unless we get "wifed" at the last minute. 

Racing starts at 7 pm, right? If we want a decent pit, how early do we have to be? 

We'd be in for VTA and USGT.


----------



## Hardesty

You should be good. We can seat over 90. Give us a call if your running late and we will put you in.


----------



## xtreme

Plenty of pit space! Shouldn't even be a concern. Yes racing at 7pm. 
USGT might be a problem? Maybe? Haven't had anyone show up with any yet this year. Only need 3! Any other takers? Hope to see ya indyhobbies!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's good to hear that there's typically plenty of places to pit. (Last guy in normally gets next to the bathroom at most places .)

I was thinking that USGT was one of the classes that was being offered? That's what the flyer said a few pages back anyway? 

In Indianapolis at Indy RC, we are running VTA, USGT, TT-01 (Tamiya), F1 and sometimes Mini Coopers. The track isn't big enough for 17.5 touring cars but its perfect for VTA. That class it making a big comeback after being gone for a while.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's good to hear that there's typically plenty of places to pit. (Last guy in normally gets next to the bathroom at most places .)
> 
> I was thinking that USGT was one of the classes that was being offered? That's what the flyer said a few pages back anyway?
> 
> In Indianapolis at Indy RC, we are running VTA, USGT, TT-01 (Tamiya), F1 and sometimes Mini Coopers. The track isn't big enough for 17.5 touring cars but its perfect for VTA. That class it making a big comeback after being gone for a while.


Are you referring to the VTA National event or the Winternationals?


----------



## edonsohc

i know it says somewhere in here. but what days are summit open for practice? and what days are set up for what? and lastly, do u still run offroad on thursdays? thanks.


----------



## nutz4rc

There is a calendar on their website that lists days open and what is running. The website is www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## nutz4rc

I took a quick look and it is oval practice on Tuesday, on road on Thursday, and no off road listed anymore. It apparently didn't have enough show.


----------



## Hardesty

Tuesday is oval practice, 

Wednesday and Thursday are on-road practice, 

Friday on-road race, 

Saturday oval race.


----------



## nutz4rc

The calendar only listed slot car racing so I didn't list the practice...my bad.


----------



## Hardesty

Summit R/C Raceway is holding the USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals March 1st -3rd

35$ for first entry and 15$ for the second

Classes:
USVTA
17.5 1/12 scale Blinky
USGT
17.5 stock spec Touring Car
Traxxas Rally

Friday 12pm-10pm: open practice

Saturday: open at 8am heats start at 1pm

Sunday: open at 8am racing at 11AM

Saturday is 3 qualifiers

Sunday is 1 qualifier and mains, triple A mains for VTA

Great prizes from our sponsors and trophies!

Check out flyer for details. Please feel free to print flyer and mail it in to allow us to get people into the system and get an accurate head count.








View attachment Summit VTA.pdf


----------



## big_dave_man

I apologize for the noob question but what does triple A mains mean?


----------



## nutz4rc

Usually it means you run the A-Main three times and accumulate points. For instance 0 for first 1 for second place finishes, etc. Most I have seen the lowest point total of the three combined races is the winner. But there are other ways of scoring as well. Major events are often run this way.


----------



## big_dave_man

nutz4rc said:


> Usually it means you run the A-Main three times and accumulate points. For instance 0 for first 1 for second place finishes, etc. Most I have seen the lowest point total of the three combined races is the winner. But there are other ways of scoring as well. Major events are often run this way.


Cool! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## wallyworld

nutz4rc said:


> The calendar only listed slot car racing so I didn't list the practice...my bad.


 Calender doesn´t list on road practice because we have home school groups and other things going on wednesday also. On road track is set up later that day so I would call first.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> Are you referring to the VTA National event or the Winternationals?


I was referring to this one...but I see that I misunderstood. I saw "21.5" and my brain converted that to thinking it was USGT because that's the motor for that class. Sorry! Doh! My mistake. :


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, this is a cool find. Thought I'd share it with you...

Just as an FYI, I stopped by Meijer the other day for some stuff. I saw this Plano "Ammo Field Box" in the sporting goods section. They are $9. I wondered if it would fit the new Spektrum DS3C Radio that I got for my son Kyle for Christmas. Turns out, it is a PERFECT fit! Its like it was built for this radio. I know there are other models in the Spektrum line that share the same case/housing, so they should fit fine too! Great protection for an expensive piece of electronics.

Here's a link to the mfr's site: http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?BCCID=157&PID=1189


----------



## nutz4rc

Nice. That would certainly reduce the probability of getting the antennae broken (which I have seen many times). I have the Venom case but this is just as good and less expensive. Sounds like a win, win.


----------



## xtreme

Lol mine too! Mine is flopping in the breeze now.- fail-


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm really trying to make it up there this Friday, but its not looking good.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Still have three from Indy that I know of coming even if Walt doesnt make it. Hopefully more. 

Is there food within walking distance from the track, or do we need to plan ahead to take care of that before we arrive?


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Still have three from Indy that I know of coming even if Walt doesnt make it. Hopefully more.
> 
> Is there food within walking distance from the track, or do we need to plan ahead to take care of that before we arrive?


There is a Subway, Papa Johns and a bowling alley restaurant in the same shopping center, a McDonalds just down the road and also a Dollar General right next door for drinks/snacks.


----------



## buckeye dan

*pro bowl west*

pro bowl west is right next door awsome food there good prices.


IndyHobbies.com said:


> Still have three from Indy that I know of coming even if Walt doesnt make it. Hopefully more.
> 
> Is there food within walking distance from the track, or do we need to plan ahead to take care of that before we arrive?


----------



## caalvord

well i see all you guys still go both ways lol j/k calm down....have a guy at work looking for a couple slashes for him and his boy anybody have any rtr stuff for sale he is new to the hobby lmk thanks ...................

hi beav


----------



## big_dave_man

Someone mentioned running open short course tonight. Bring your trucks if you got em! I heard Jeremy say the entry fee will be regular price since there won't be any trophies for that class.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The flyer says "SLASH" so I was assuming that meant stock Slash? I have an SC10, so I need to know which to bring. 

Thanks on the food stuff. Nice to know my stomach will be happy too!


----------



## big_dave_man

There is a spec Slash trophy race tonight. 

However, we did have some people this week who wanted to run their mod trucks as well. Jeremy said we can run the mod trucks if enough show up. There won't be any trophies for the mod trucks though. (So a regular race fee will be charged assuming there are enough mod trucks to run)

Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## xtreme

Open sc is available if three or more no trophy's.
Stock slash is a trophy class tonight is the way I'm taking it?


----------



## anr211

There is a spec slash class that will have trophys. There is also an open short course class that we run if we have 4 or more entries, but there were no trophys made for that class (I guess because we don't always have enough to make a class).

There is always an A and B main for the spec slash class if you're interested in the bigger class.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks. Clear now. Looking forward to a fun evening.


----------



## xtreme

20+ VTA's what a night.... morning! Lol Had fun! Thanks Summit!


----------



## xtreme

So this is hobby talk.... Lets talk hobbies, Did any of my fellow racers find there #2 hobby lacking attention??? "sleep" LOL! ALL worth it for great racing. Thanks to everyone that came to Summit RC from out of town.


----------



## edonsohc

Sleep is overrated. Rc racing is better.


----------



## xtreme

edonsohc said:


> Sleep is overrated. Rc racing is better.


Agreed!


----------



## caalvord

Friday home from racing up north 2am , work 7am off at 12 on my way to summit now wooooohoooo


----------



## xtreme

That's a +1 for me also. Minus racing today.lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We got back to Indianapolis at 4:30 AM. Ug! But, it was worth it. What a great time last night! Thank you Summit RC for packing it with good racing and a really well run program. Can't wait to come back! 

Below are some of the photos I had on my camera, the ones I liked the best anyway. Congratulations to Brian Smith on the VTA win! 

Brian is one of those racers who is always happy to help other people (like me and many others) even when it means he's not as focused on his own racing as he'd probably like to be. At our track in Indianapolis, he's often the guy you see helping newbies. It was great to see him win VTA with a a well-used TC4 too. He's proof that you don't need to spend a ton of money to run VTA successfully. 

The cake and ice cream at a race was a first for me. That was really nice.

See you guys soon again I hope!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A few more...

Loved the "Lost & Found" tray. Why don't all tracks do that! Often the part you lose is really hard to find even in the hobby shop. 

I really liked the paint on the truck. Wanted a pic of that!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Last ones...

Some pictures in the pits. I like the picture of me working on my car...it actually _looks_ like I know what I'm doing! 

Third picture is of Brian Smith getting his VTA tweeked for the A Main. Wonder if he puts a MoJo on it, or what?


----------



## tnpracing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> A few more...
> 
> Loved the "Lost & Found" tray. Why don't all tracks do that! Often the part you loose is really hard to find even in the hobby shop.
> 
> I really liked the paint on the truck. Wanted a pic of that!


Gosh, thanks for the kudos on my paint, wish we could just get that cool purple to show purple on screen instead of blue, lol! 

And, as for the lost and found tray, what kind of horrible scenario occurs on track that a spring ends up in there..... OUCH!? :freak:


----------



## crispy

Hey Summit Raceway,

I'm looking all over your website but I can't find rules for all of the classes that will be running in March. Only the link to the VTA rules.

Probably means that you're running the National USGT rules as well, but I'd be interested in reading the rules for the 17.5 stock touring car and the Traxxas Rally Car.

Thanks,


----------



## Hardesty

crispy said:


> Hey Summit Raceway,
> 
> I'm looking all over your website but I can't find rules for all of the classes that will be running in March. Only the link to the VTA rules.
> 
> Probably means that you're running the National USGT rules as well, but I'd be interested in reading the rules for the 17.5 stock touring car and the Traxxas Rally Car.
> 
> Thanks,


Just to clear any confusion for classes, here is the breakdown.

VTA: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

USGT: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Traxxas Rally: Box stock and ran on 50% mode.

17.5 Stock spec TC: ESC: No-Timing ESC (Roar Approved)
Motor: 17.5 (Roar Approved)
Battery: 2s Lipo (Roar Approved)
Minimum Weight: 1380g
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm

17.5 1/12 Scale: ESC: No-Timing ESC (Roar Approved)
Motor: 17.5 (Roar Approved)
Battery: 1s Lipo (Roar Approved)
Minimum Weight: 730g
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm

please feel to pm me with any questions.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had at lot of fun Friday, although I missed the old carpet in the pits (not). Thanks to everyone at Summit for providing us a great place to race for so many years.


----------



## tnpracing

Hardesty said:


> Just to clear any confusion for classes, here is the breakdown.
> 
> Traxxas Rally: Box stock and ran on 50% mode.
> 
> (But HPI X-patterns are allowed/recommended, right Hardesty?)


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Wow! Place looks good Dale!


----------



## Hardesty

Yes, Hpi x patterns are allowed.


----------



## crispy

Hardesty said:


> Yes, Hpi x patterns are allowed.


That's good to know.  

From what I've seen on youtube, the stock tires are pretty much drifting tires.

How many of these do you get on a normal Friday?


----------



## sportpak

Hustler has a PM.....


----------



## caalvord

pete you should come to a oval race more than springs fly,,,,,,,,,,,lol paint does look good how i stickers doing these days


----------



## regets ama

*vta*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Brian Smith won the VTA A-Main! He was on it last night. That old TC4 of his was just perfect. And, he only made a couple tiny mistakes.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO BRIAN, this is a very competitive venue with a dozen drivers capable of a podium finish. I suspect a few were even working on the upcoming USVTA Nationals there in March. Super job Brian!


----------



## tnpracing

Cory, Oval racing makes me dizzy, well dizzier.... Stickers is doing good, well except for last Friday's fiasco. Find the picture of him on Summit's FB page and read about it..... He is consistently knocking on Dave Brown's door in Slash though, good times!


----------



## flamedxxx

tnpracing said:


> .... Stickers is doing good, well except for last Friday's fiasco. Find the picture of him on Summit's FB page and read about it..... He is consistently knocking on Dave Brown's door in Slash though, good times!


He's doing AWESOME Pete, no two ways about it. His driving has come a long way in the past few times I've been able to make it down to race. I don't think I could keep up with him these days...:lol: Bummer about the main Friday for sure...


----------



## xtreme

Hey fellow Summit racers. Im getting a USGT car around in preparation of the race in March this is a 21.5 class ,4wd tc chassis ,with a two door sports car body. No 4 door cars such as 17.5 touring car. Just throwing it out there in hopes to spike some interest.
Thanks Sam.


----------



## crispy

xtreme said:


> Hey fellow Summit racers. Im getting a USGT car around in preparation of the race in March this is a 21.5 class ,4wd tc chassis ,with a two door sports car body. No 4 door cars such as 17.5 touring car. Just throwing it out there in hopes to spike so interest.
> Thanks Sam.


Did you guys not run this class at your big race last Friday? 

I'll be bringing mine. I know another Indy guy that is coming up has one.


----------



## xtreme

No? Now this was a trophy club race starting at 7pm. We got four 17.5 tc. 
Over 20 VTA and multiple 12th scales. They are the big hitters. Plus we run slash sc.
I know track owners want to make this USGT class happen.


----------



## Nitro baby

*Usgt*

Sam, we have 3 guys with them at MRCR. We put them together to run at your USVTA nats. So far we like them and are having fun. 

We are talking about seeing you guys sooner than March, just have to work on the work schedule.

I have the Nissan 350z body, anthony has the Subaru, and Joe has the BMW m3 and the Honda 2000. I bought the 3mm off set mounted HPI xpatterns on chrome spoke wheels. The car drives great.

Mike


----------



## Hardesty

I know larry has his ready and a couple others that are close to ready.


----------



## ercwhtsd

had fun last night jeremy, trying to find a day and a half in the schedule to come back down by you guys if the "boss's " will let me.


----------



## Hardesty

Me too Eric. Good clean racing.

Hope you and some of the crew can make it in march.


----------



## FloorIt

*Trophy Race?*

Will Summit be hosting any more road course Trophy Races before the Nationals event in March? Any Trophy Races after the Nationals?


----------



## Hardesty

We will not have anymore before, but we are looking into having one more t the end of April.


----------



## flamedxxx

Hardesty said:


> We will not have anymore before, but we are looking into having one more t the end of April.


Cool, will this be the 'Spring Fling' race?

Also, anyone know if you can put the steering setup from the TC4 into a TC3 right off hand? It seems to be a bit more refined than the TC3 setup...


----------



## BoydS

Hey Sam, I can't speak for Adam completely but He and I are closing in on USGT. Dave is lending me an old JRSX chassis to setup so all I need now is a rcvr, motor, and esc. I will be out of town the next few weeks but hope to be back and get one going after that, so sometime in Feb. if all goes well.


----------



## BoydS

Anyone have a 21.5 and ESC?


----------



## xtreme

BoydS said:


> Hey Sam, I can't speak for Adam completely but He and I are closing in on USGT. Dave is lending me an old JRSX chassis to setup so all I need now is a rcvr, motor, and esc. I will be out of town the next few weeks but hope to be back and get one going after that, so sometime in Feb. if all goes well.


Boyd , Awesome news! The guys from Michiana are coming on the 25th with there usgt cars to shake em down. Mine should be here today
Thanks for responding to my original shout out on pumping up this class. March is going to be huge for Summits onroad program!


----------



## B-rad

flamedxxx said:


> Cool, will this be the 'Spring Fling' race?
> 
> Also, anyone know if you can put the steering setup from the TC4 into a TC3 right off hand? It seems to be a bit more refined than the TC3 setup...


TC4 is a lightened up version of the Nitro TC3 steering rack. Back in the day I did a lot of testing and and the slider TC3 rack always performed better. Newer isn't always better


----------



## flamedxxx

B-rad said:


> TC4 is a lightened up version of the Nitro TC3 steering rack. Back in the day I did a lot of testing and and the slider TC3 rack always performed better. Newer isn't always better


Good to know, thanks! I'll just look into new parts to rebuild what's there then, it's awful sloppy...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

B-rad said:


> TC4 is a lightened up version of the Nitro TC3 steering rack. Back in the day I did a lot of testing and and the slider TC3 rack always performed better. Newer isn't always better


+1

I like my TC3 steering rack better too. Just getting harder to find TC3 parts except on-line. The good part about the TC4 is that since Associated rereleased it, parts will be available for a long time. I run my TC3 as my primary VTA chassis. Shaft drive seems more punchy too.


----------



## xtreme

I like to thank Adam for pulling over during the A last night after we got tangled up. Good sportsmanship and follows the spirit of the vta class.
P.S. Adam I'm removing the plastic magnetic that attracts our cars together. It was as all over 4th place but you would have thought it was for 1st after all that battling for position. Rematch next week! Lol! Good racing with ya.


----------



## FloorIt

Great racing action at Summit RC Raceway last night.


----------



## FloorIt

*Video: VTA A Main 1.18.13*

The video from the VTA A Main held on 1.18.13 is posted on youtube


----------



## xtreme

Paul Richardson pm me i found a tc5


----------



## xtreme

Great video! Thanks for posting!


----------



## anr211

xtreme said:


> I like to thank Adam for pulling over during the A last night after we got tangled up. Good sportsmanship and follows the spirit of the vta class.
> P.S. Adam I'm removing the plastic magnetic that attracts our cars together. It was as all over 4th place but you would have thought it was for 1st after all that battling for position. Rematch next week! Lol! Good racing with ya.


No problem Sam. I wanted around you really bad, but I would rather spend the whole race behind you if it took wrecking you to make the pass.


----------



## Nitro baby

We have been running the USGT for 2 weeks now. You guys will really like this class. I would rather drive this car over my USVTA car.

See you guys friday

Mike


----------



## rcrookie

*12th Scale*

I run my Slash at Summit every now and then(not nearly as much as I would like to...wife, kids,...etc) but I couldn't help but love the 12th scale cars. They look like a riot. I'm wondering what a good baseline for a beginner would be to get into this class. I asked the guys I was pitted around Fri. night about them and got some good info. VTA looks awesome too. but the cost in those cars are a little saltier than I can swing. Are 12th scale the same? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcrookie said:


> VTA looks awesome too. but the cost in those cars are a little saltier than I can swing.


Its really one of the most affordable classes! You can get a used chassis for less than $100, then the hobby shop can fix you up with a motor/ESC combo for about $150. You need wheels/tires for another $45 and a radio and steering servo. Body will cost you about $25 plus paint. The bargin part is that you don't need a $400 chassis. In fact, its really a waste of money. If you want to go with a new chassis, the hobby shop can fix you up with the re-released TC4. Some of the best VTA racers I've seen run them. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcrookie

I didn't realize it could be affordable. Where can you get a good used chassis?


----------



## crispy

rcrookie said:


> I didn't realize it could be affordable. Where can you get a good used chassis?


You just got to put feelers out and keep your eyes open. I've bought two used. One for $80 and one for $85. Both had options and/or parts that made them better than the $150 kit. A guy down here in Indy bought one for $100 at the track. Had front and rear sway bars and a brand new ball diff.


----------



## xtreme

+1 on vta! First initial investment is a shock but well worth it in the end.


----------



## Nitro baby

*used tc 4*



rcrookie said:


> I didn't realize it could be affordable. Where can you get a good used chassis?


I don't know this guy, but this looks likea great place to start.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/694335-tc4-club-racer-ft-shocks.html

If your on a budget see if one of the guys has a used body and tires to get you started up. The guys at summit are a great group to help get you started

Mike


----------



## rcrookie

What motor/esc are guys using? Thanks for that heads up on the TC4. Gotta sweet talk the wife now!


----------



## rcrookie

I've got a Losi mini late model and mini sprint if you all know of anyone wants them. Could use the funds to get me started.


----------



## xtreme

rcrookie said:


> What motor/esc are guys using? Thanks for that heads up on the TC4. Gotta sweet talk the wife now!


Jeremy has 25.5 combo kits at the track witch makes it easy or there is a full list of approved esc's and a complete list of rules.
Google "Vintage trans-am " or the list is posted at the track


----------



## buckeye dan

*yep*

i concour 1/12 is fun but vta is a little easier to get used to. vta is mre affordable than you would believe. good luck and keep it fun !!!!


IndyHobbies.com said:


> Its really one of the most affordable classes! You can get a used chassis for less than $100, then the hobby shop can fix you up with a motor/ESC combo for about $150. You need wheels/tires for another $45 and a radio and steering servo. Body will cost you about $25 plus paint. The bargin part is that you don't need a $400 chassis. In fact, its really a waste of money. If you want to go with a new chassis, the hobby shop can fix you up with the re-released TC4. Some of the best VTA racers I've seen run them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

VTA is way cheaper then my 1/12


----------



## big_dave_man

rcrookie said:


> What motor/esc are guys using? Thanks for that heads up on the TC4. Gotta sweet talk the wife now!


I have an old(er) set of tires I'd be willing to donate if that would help.


----------



## Hustler

Waltss2k said:


> VTA is way cheaper then my 1/12


This is a nonsensical statement. It's like saying, "A house costs less than my Bentley, therefore, houses are cheaper than cars." 

Racing 12th scale is more affordable than racing TC hands down. The chassis kits are cheaper, bodies are cheaper, tires are cheaper, 1s vs 2s lipos, less wear on motors due to lower voltage and 12th scales have fewer parts to break. It's only the people who run 12th at, or near the top that spend entirely too much (Brad) that gives the perception that 12th is expensive.

This doesn't preclude you from spending more on your 12th than you did on VTA. I don't run VTA, so my 12th scale is infinitely more expensive. lol 

All this being said, VTA is a good class for a beginner, just not for the reason Walt stated... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Sportpak has PM.

-Sean


----------



## Waltss2k

I can say that I got my VTA chassis for cheep, I have two complete sets of wheels and tires for it, I am on my second body and I run two 5000 spec Lipos. Now for the 1/12 th I bought the car as a whole, have about every compound of tire that jaco makes, I am on my fourth body and its way more technical then my VTA. So for me 1/12 has cost me more.


----------



## xtreme

Friday night is the first run of USGT class anyone ready ??


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looks like no work this weekend for me so I will be there this week for some VTA.


----------



## xtreme

So far 6 guys for Michiana "MRCR" track are coming Friday night. All 6 are in for VTA, 3 in USGT and 1 for 12th scale. Ten extra entries !!! Summits onroad program is growing fast!


----------



## Hardesty

I know Dicky will be ready for USGT. I think Larry will be as well, and I will be up and running by next weekend. Oh, and Adam too.Should start having a nice turnout for the class.


----------



## buckeye dan

*im in*

vta and 1/12 friday night.


----------



## BoydS

Hardesty said:


> I know Dicky will be ready for USGT. I think Larry will be as well, and I will be up and running by next weekend. Oh, and Adam too.Should start having a nice turnout for the class.


I am not sure how soon I will be back in Town, but once I am back, Give me two weeks and I should have mine ready to go as well.


----------



## anr211

There is a small chance I will have something for tomorrow and I will have a car ready next week for sure.

Adam


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Like new Legend ARTR*

Like new Legend for sell. 2013 Legend ran one night. Comes with new Futaba MC230CR speedcontrol, Futaba 9650 servo, Ball bearings, Titanium tie rods, SMC 2 cell Lipo, Strong Johnson 540J motor. Will come with box, manual and all original unused kit parts. The car itself race ready is 5g over the 38oz minimum weight with the 2oz of steel weight added to the inside rail. You will just need a receiver and a transponder to race. $150 at the track or $160 shipped

I am selling due to not enough racers in Sportsman showing up and I can't justify coming for just Legends class.

I accept paypal or cash at the track. I am at Indy R/C most Friday nights.
Paypal address: [email protected]

Thanks,

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Whoops, I just noticed this is your on road thread. Well I guess if you interested it might be ok. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## xtreme

Big dave man, you jumping in the ring on usgt?


----------



## big_dave_man

Probably not this year. I want to focus on VTA. I made some real progress last night thanks to Adam. Warning - I'll have my game face on Friday boys.


----------



## edonsohc

For only being in the c main in vta, I still had a blast. Car is getting better and I think the driver is to. Lol.


----------



## Nitro baby

we had a great time last night. Really enjoyed the first USGT race. Got home 3:30 am.


----------



## caalvord

So its your guys fault I am sitting in the cold waiting on track to open


----------



## edonsohc

caalvord said:


> So its your guys fault I am sitting in the cold waiting on track to open


Yes, yes it is. But that's because no one wants to run oval. Most guys like to turn right to. Lol.


----------



## FloorIt

*VTA A Main 1.25.13*

VTA A Main 1.26.13


----------



## buckeye dan

*yep i had fun too*

yes i had great time in b main also. shaking so much hard to hold on to wheel lol


----------



## caalvord

edonsohc said:


> Yes, yes it is. But that's because no one wants to run oval. Most guys like to turn right to. Lol.


I only go both ways in the dirt


----------



## caalvord

Vta could be fun on oval


----------



## xtreme

caalvord said:


> Vta could be fun on oval


Ahh No! Lol


----------



## scaleracr

*Oval*

Is there oval racing this upcoming Saturday February 2nd?


----------



## Hardesty

scaleracr said:


> Is there oval racing this upcoming Saturday February 2nd?


yes. We are racing saturday.


----------



## Hustler

caalvord said:


> I only go both ways in the dirt


 that's a foul...

-Sean


----------



## caalvord

Hustler said:


> that's a foul...
> 
> -Sean


Lmao took longer.than expected for someone to run.with.that comment


----------



## xtreme

Snowbirds onroad live broadcast today!


----------



## big_dave_man

FYI - BRL Series next week. No road course practice or racing.


----------



## xtreme

Booo! Lmao


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> Booo! Lmao


A few of us are headed to Indy next Friday. Leaving Ft. Wayne if you (or anyone else) is interested.


----------



## xtreme

*indy*



big_dave_man said:


> A few of us are headed to Indy next Friday. Leaving Ft. Wayne if you (or anyone else) is interested.


dave you got pm . thanks


----------



## regets ama

*schedule*

sorry to ask, but can you tell me what days and times are your on road practice and racing days.
when i open your Summit web site calendar it doesnt sync with my system.

thanks


----------



## Hardesty

No practice or racing onroad this week. We have BRL oval race.

We normally race on Friday and practice on Wednesday and Thursday.

Wednesday is the day we switch over track so practice may start a little latter.


----------



## hacker3

Just to let everyone know that we have *Lost a racer and friend *many of you know or remember Arron Donovan, Arron Past away Monday Feb. 4th, he was 41. He worked for Summit raceway and Nick's hobby shop, Arron was their in the beginning and was instrumental in making the place a success, As a racer he was very competitive and great to be around he will surly be missed. 

Services will be Sunday 7pm at Feller Funeral home 1860 Center St. Auburn, IN.

Preferred Memorials to National Kidney Foundation

To send condolences Visit www.fellerandclark.com


R.I.P. Arron Donovan 1971/2013


----------



## big_dave_man

That is terrible! I only knew Arron from the brief time he worked at the hobby shop. His family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## FASTPZ

Aaron will truly be missed, he was truly a inspiration to the raceway and rc racing!!!!!!!!!!! He tried to beat that stuff for several years and last i seen Him he seemed to be doing very well and so glad to be back racing!!!! God Bless he is in a better place now and always remember he who goes with the most toys WINS!!!!!!! Sincerely Phil Z


----------



## Hardesty

Aaron played a big part in the remodel and ideas of the new summit raceway. His hard work was and vision will always be appreciated. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## wallyworld

That is really sad news. My prayers are with his family. I am sure he in a better place now and will not have to be battling health problems all the time any more.


----------



## buckeye dan

Anyone racing usgt criday night


----------



## big_dave_man

buckeye dan said:


> Anyone racing usgt criday night


Both Adam and Dicky did last Friday in Indy. I imagine they will run them Friday. Boyd said his will be ready Friday as well.


----------



## Hardesty

I should have mine ready as well.


----------



## xtreme

I did some testing/tweeking this last weekend on mine in prep for nats how far off is your lap times from vta?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Was nice to see the Ft. Wayne guys in Indy last Friday. Did you have to change your setups very much? The traction level was up for the mains, so I would guess you didn't have to change muich.


----------



## BoydS

big_dave_man said:


> Both Adam and Dicky did last Friday in Indy. I imagine they will run them Friday. Boyd said his will be ready Friday as well.


Unfortunately I just got handed a small project that I have to do in Lafayette this weekend so I will have to miss another Friday of racing. Sorry guys.

The USGT is coming along, need to rebuild the shocks and do some minor setup and it will be good to go, I hope.


----------



## sheath

*Driver figure*

Bought my HPI driver/interior for VTA today. I have the second of the two part set available if anyone is needing one. Send me a PM if you are interested.

Scott


----------



## buckeye dan

mine will be there usgt
oh ya i will have my new glasses too so look out lol


----------



## xtreme

*Indy vs Summit*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Was nice to see the Ft. Wayne guys in Indy last Friday. Did you have to change your setups very much? The traction level was up for the mains, so I would guess you didn't have to change muich.


Ran the exact same setup as Summit gearing ect. But had new skins on all four corners.:thumbsup:


----------



## anr211

I raised the rear roll center 1 washer. The car was a little slippery early but acted very nice in the main.




IndyRC_Racer said:


> Was nice to see the Ft. Wayne guys in Indy last Friday. Did you have to change your setups very much? The traction level was up for the mains, so I would guess you didn't have to change muich.


----------



## BoydS

for those of you who added a USGT to their PIT, Are you able to run a similar setup as your VTA? Assuming of course you are running a similar chassis. I would guess the suspension would be a little stiffer. Just wanting to get a head start.

Thanks


----------



## xtreme

I was told to clone my vta. Seems to be working out rather well..other than gearing of course.


----------



## anr211

I started with my vta setup and its really good on power. Off power it has way way too much steering and it makes the rear end loose. I will let you know what it took to settle it down once I figure it out.


----------



## BoydS

Thanks for the Info. I set mine up very similiar with the exception of making the rear springs a little heavier. That's an easy change out though. I may need to run the same or lighter in the rear of the USGT since I am using a mid motor mount instead of a rear motor mount. 

Its done, so I guess I just need to throw it on the Carpet and see what she does, and make adjustments to dial it in. Is everyone running x-patterns?


----------



## Hardesty

2013 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals
Track Address:

Summit R/C Raceway
1421 Goshen Ave.
Ft. Wayne, IN 46808
http://summitrcraceway.com/

Hotel Info:

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511

Friday, March 1st

12:00pm door open
12:00pm - 9:00pm Open Practice /possibility for controlled if needed

Saturday, March 2nd 

8:00 - 10:00am Open Practice 

Controlled Practice Round 1 
10:00 - 10:30am VTA
10:30 – 11:00am USGT
11:00 - 11:15am Rally Car
11:15 – 11:35am 12th Scale
11:35 - 11:55am 17.5 TC

Controlled Practice Round 2 
11:55 - 12:25pm VTA
12:25 - 12:55pm USGT
12:55 - 1:10pm Rally Car
1:10 – 1:30pm 12th Scale
1:30 - 1:50pm 17.5 TC

1:50pm Drivers Meeting 

2:00 pm Qualifying Round 1 - Round 1 and 2 will be run back to back. 
4:00 pm (Approx.) Qualifying Round 2 (Resort After) 
There will be a 30 minute break before round 3 starts. 
6:00 pm (Approx.) Qualifying Round 3 (Resort After) 
7:45 pm (Approx.) End of Qualifying - 60 Minutes of Open Practice then the track will close 

Sunday, March 3rd

8:00am Doors Open 
8:00 - 9:00am Open Practice 

Practice Round 
9:00 - 9:20am VTA
9:20 - 9:40am USGT 
9:40 – 9:50am Rally Car
9:50 - 10:05am 12th Scale 
10:05 - 10:20am 17.5 TC

10:30am Qualifying Round 4 

1:00pm Mains 

Awards to follow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What were the fees again? 

Hoping to come! I really enjoyed your track at Winterfest. 

Scott


----------



## ThrottleKing

Are these the rules you are giong by for USGT? 

Will you elect to use Solaris as a premount or stay with treaded tires only?

Thanks,
Jeremiah Ward


USGT Class Rules and Specifications


Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted or belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Must used a nonmolded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

While the above is the ideal for this class, a track, event, or series may approve a premounted tire, slick tires being acceptable. A spoked wheel is encouraged if possible for premounted tires


Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.



Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs: 
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What were the fees again?
> 
> Hoping to come! I really enjoyed your track at Winterfest.
> 
> Scott


PDF that I found on their website says $35 for first class and $15 for the second.


----------



## Hardesty

indyhobbies.com said:


> what were the fees again?
> 
> Hoping to come! I really enjoyed your track at winterfest.
> 
> Scott


35 and 15


----------



## Hardesty

ThrottleKing said:


> Are these the rules you are giong by for USGT?
> 
> Will you elect to use Solaris as a premount or stay with treaded tires only?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremiah Ward
> 
> 
> USGT Class Rules and Specifications
> 
> 
> Chassis Specification:
> Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.
> 
> Weight Specification:
> 4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight
> 
> Body Specifications:
> Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
> Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
> Scale type race liveries encouraged
> 
> Tire & Wheel Specifications:
> Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted or belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Must used a nonmolded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> 
> While the above is the ideal for this class, a track, event, or series may approve a premounted tire, slick tires being acceptable. A spoked wheel is encouraged if possible for premounted tires
> 
> 
> Ride Height Specification:
> Minimum ride height is 5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Specifications:
> 21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm
> 
> Approved ESCs:
> ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list
> 
> Race Specification:
> 6 minute qualifiers
> 8 minute mains
> 
> Battery Specifications:
> ROAR approved



Yes, these are the rules, NO slicks, treaded tires only.


----------



## caalvord

Heads up to any racers staying from out of town DO NOT STAY AT TRAVEL INN its a hell hole at best. Knights inn is clean and cheap and close to track


----------



## FrankNitti

caalvord said:


> Heads up to any racers staying from out of town DO NOT STAY AT TRAVEL INN its a hell hole at best. Knights inn is clean and cheap and close to track


Thanks for the warning.. :thumbsup: I got it narrowed down between the Knights Inn and the Red Roof Inn


----------



## Matt P.

Sorry if this has been answered already...

For the USVTA nationals, is the Trinity D3.5 17.5 motor legal for the 17.5 TC class?

Thanks


----------



## Hardesty

Yes. D3.5 will be allowed for all our races for the rest of the season. We do not want to make guys go out and have to buy a new motor mid season.


----------



## Brad Mergy

Hardesty said:


> Yes. D3.5 will be allowed for all our races for the rest of the season. We do not want to make guys go out and have to buy a new motor mid season.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Brad Mergy said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey Brad, hope you guys are having a great season.:thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

Ran the USGT for the first time the other night, the car was pretty good, what a fun class to run! I had a blast with it, not too bad for an almost 10 yr old chassis! 

Hoping to make it to Nationals this weekend, I was making the plans and realized that's the weekend we planned on celebrating my oldest daughters birthday. Lets hope I can still get it in, If not (whole weekend thing), I will still show up when I can and help out with who needs it.


----------



## Hardesty

Trophies and prizes are in for this weekend! Lets see who's going to be the champ.








[/IMG]


----------



## BoydS

Those are Nice! Unfortunately, I am a definite no-go for the whole weekend, I will be there Saturday if you guys need me to help with anything, but Friday and Sunday are out since those are the days we will be doing stuff for my daughters birthday.:hat: 

Sucks, but Family first...Didn't have a chance for one of those nice trophies anyway!


----------



## caalvord

lol boyd loan me a helmet ride..........j/k


----------



## BoydS

The VTA is down and out but your welcome to the USGT if you want. It needs some minor tweaks, but its pretty fast!


----------



## Hardesty

Boyds gt car is fast. You should do it Corey.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm looking for some VTA redemption from this past Sundays region 5 in cincy.


----------



## xtreme

I bet Von will be happy to read that. Lol see ya Friday!


----------



## Waltss2k

xtreme said:


> I bet Von will be happy to read that. Lol see ya Friday!


He didn't get beat on like I did all three heats and the main.


----------



## xtreme

Thought you came in second place or something? I just saw his post on fb that he won it. Figured you gave him a run for the money and wanted a rematch. lol


----------



## BoydS

Hardesty said:


> Boyds gt car is fast. You should do it Corey.



If your still running your spektrum all we have to do is bind the receiver to your radio and your off and running. It does have a Mustang body though so you may not be able to handle it


----------



## Waltss2k

xtreme said:


> Thought you came in second place or something? I just saw his post on fb that he won it. Figured you gave him a run for the money and wanted a rematch. lol


I drove my butt off to get third. I didn't get to run with him because I kept getting taken out at the start of every run in the third or fourth turn.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I wish everyone up there good luck this weekend and to remind everyone that this is for fun. Especially Walt with the massacre he went through.

I will not be coming as I had previously thought.  I lost my travel buddy and the whole weekend is just too cost prohibitive to me. I have a spring break trip coming up in a few weeks and I am sure the family will sufficiently drain me then. :drunk:


Jeremiah


----------



## rcrookie

Hey guys. I'm the guy with the new orange and black Camaro VTA that was there last week. I know this is a BIG race this weekend, but I would like to come Fri. night and practice and get advice about setups and driving. Should I come then or wait until a regular Friday night event?


----------



## Hardesty

Come on out. Im sure we can get you set up.


----------



## rcrookie

Cool....looking forward to getting some laps in and seeing the really GOOD guys lay it down.


----------



## big_dave_man

rcrookie said:


> Cool....looking forward to getting some laps in and seeing the really GOOD guys lay it down.


This is Dave - work at the hobby shop. As Jeremy said, come on out. There will be a lot of fast guys there. I know all of the locals would be happy to help and I'm sure the out of town guys are just as friendly. I'll be there around noon on Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I DO get to come play at Summit tomorrow! 

My son's high school jazz band competition was scheduled for tonight instead of Saturday. He still has to volunteer Saturday, so it will just be me. 

Still, I'm looking forward to coming. Should be a really fun day.

If anyone needs a new VTA body, I'll have this '66 Mustang with me. I bought it at Summit when I was there for Winterfest. It's been airbrushed with Faskolor red. Stripes, chrome bumpers and window trim are all paint. Just a few of the detail decals were added for the photo. The rest of the decals, including the white circles for numbers, are of course included. PM me if interested or see me at the track Saturday. I paint bodies to help cover my race fees and ongoing racing obsession.  

Scott Black


----------



## wallyworld

If any of you have extra tables or chairs please bring them. We have some areas that would well for extra pit space.


----------



## rcrookie

I just want to thank Jeremy and Dave(hope that is your name) for all their help and advice to get my VTA car up and running good finally tonight. They took the time out of their practice session and running the track to help a totally green VTA newbie get his going. I absolutely appreciate their help and I love the VTA class. I don't get to the track as much as I'd like to, but when I do it is always one of my favorite places to hang out. Can't wait till next time. My name is Wade by the way. Thanks guys!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Loaded and heading north! 

My alarm went off at the same time as work days, yet for some reason I had no problem getting out if bed this morning. Wonder why that is... Oh ya, RACING today!


----------



## Hardesty

rcrookie said:


> I just want to thank Jeremy and Dave(hope that is your name) for all their help and advice to get my VTA car up and running good finally tonight. They took the time out of their practice session and running the track to help a totally green VTA newbie get his going. I absolutely appreciate their help and I love the VTA class. I don't get to the track as much as I'd like to, but when I do it is always one of my favorite places to hang out. Can't wait till next time. My name is Wade by the way. Thanks guys!


No problem Wade. That's what we are here for.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Hardesty said:


> No problem Wade. That's what we are here for.:thumbsup:


Thanks to everyone up at summit for a great event. It was run very well and I look forward to making it back up soon. The place looks great after the remodel


----------



## FloorIt

*VTA A3 Main 2013 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals*

Video - VTA A3 Main 2013 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals held on 3/3/13


----------



## FloorIt

*VTA B Main 2013 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals*

Video - VTA B Main 2013 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals held on 3/3/13


----------



## xtreme

Thanks for posting the VTA mains!


----------



## Nitro baby

Thanks for a great weekend of racing. It was nice seeing so many guys i haven't seen for years. Lots of great cars and fast drivers.

Mike H


----------



## mikel33

Thanks for a really fun event guys. All of us from Harbor Hobbies had a great time and hope to come back soon. Looking forward to seeing some of you up at our place next Month for the Scale Nats.

michael larson.


----------



## Waltss2k

Had an awesome time this weekend at Summit for my first VTA Nationals, I did better then expected. Want to thank Dale & Jeremy for putting on a great event and well ran show, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## sheath

*Results - USVTA INDOOR CARPET NATIONALS*

Here are the results from the USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals

Results HERE


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry I was not able to come back on Sunday (family stuff). But, I did enjoy Saturday for sure! You guys run a great race at a nice place.

I am not a very good racer. Average on my best day. But on top of that I was fighting set up problems that I apparently had with my TC5's. Some more experienced racers started giving me a hand with my cars later on Saturday and found problems I wouldn't have even known to look for. Oh well. Live and learn. 

Regardless, it was worth the trip and the fees. Thanks again!


----------



## Hardesty

USGT A-Main Winners

1st RJ Whiteside, 2nd David Franklin, 3rd Mike Hardin








[/IMG]


----------



## Hardesty

USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals

A-Main 1st Michael Larson, 2nd Jeremy Hardesty, 3rd Anthony Reed, 4th Dan Cook, 5th Mark Miller, 6th Mike Hardin, 7th Walt Arthur, 8th Richard DeVroeg, 9th Zac Donathen, 10th Larry Gross








[/IMG]

VTA A-Main Top 3. Champion Michael Larson, 2nd Jeremy Hardesty, 3rd Anthony Reed 








[/IMG]

VTA B-Main Winner Adam Russell








[/IMG]

VTA C-Main Winner Mike Mitchell








[/IMG]

VTA D-Main Winner Gary Crispin








[/IMG]

Rally Car Winners

1st Mark Miller, 2nd Mike Foulk, 3rd Aaron King








[/IMG]

17.5 1/12 Scale winners

1st Lee Harp, 2nd Ron Ferguson, 3rd Walt Arthur








[/IMG]

17.5 Touring Car Winners

1st Michael Jones, 2nd Michael Larson, 3rd Andy Liu








[/IMG]




Thanks again to all those who attended. Hope to see you all in the near future!


----------



## FrankNitti

I had a great time this past weekend, had fun racing with a good bunch of racers and special thanks to Jeremy, Dale and the rest of the Summit crew for putting on a great event. 
I'm planning on comming back up to race a couple of Fridays before the season is over. :thumbsup:

David


----------



## rcrookie

Is the roadcourse going to be left up the entire week? Looking to come run some laps and keep dialing my VTA so I can run a race soon.


----------



## BoydS

Great Job to all the Racers this weekend! I didn't have the opportunity to run with you but I am glad I got to spend the day Saturday watching and Helping Out. Looks like we may have gained a few new racers so that's cool as well. Once again great job to everyone who raced and special Kudo's to Dale, Jeremy, Dave, and Aaron and all who helped out, I think it went well and ran smooth.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Thank you Dale and Jeremy and the crew for hosting this great event. I had a great time for sure, despite some car issues during qualifiers and the main. Thank you Mike, Mike, and Mike (yes, three different Mikes) for helping me out at the race. Greatly appriciated. The facility is top notch, great job Dale!!! I'll definitely go back in the future for sure.

Thanks again!!!

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## wallyworld

A huge thanks to all the racers that came in from out of town to support our Event. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

I had a great time up there guys. First class facility all the way around. Very well run. Well stocked hobby shop. Ample elbow room. Well lit. Easy viewing when not racing. All these little things add up to an A+ atmosphere.

I have a question about your carpet. I'm recording and sharing my Spec-R setups for the limited number of Spec-R racers in the RC world. Would you consider that to be low or medium bite?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## wallyworld

rcrookie said:


> Is the roadcourse going to be left up the entire week? Looking to come run some laps and keep dialing my VTA so I can run a race soon.


 Yes. We have a home school group that uses the track Wednesday 12-3pm then on road track will be available.


----------



## Hardesty

crispy said:


> I had a great time up there guys. First class facility all the way around. Very well run. Well stocked hobby shop. Ample elbow room. Well lit. Easy viewing when not racing. All these little things add up to an A+ atmosphere.
> 
> I have a question about your carpet. I'm recording and sharing my Spec-R setups for the limited number of Spec-R racers in the RC world. Would you consider that to be low or medium bite?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


Somewhere in-between, closer to medium.


----------



## fiveothis

Is there on road racing tonight? And what time do heats start?


----------



## Hardesty

fiveothis said:


> Is there on road racing tonight? And what time do heats start?


Yes, 7pm


----------



## yukadas

I heard a rumor that Dave Hart would be racing Slash this Friday. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## big_dave_man

yukadas said:


> I heard a rumor that Dave Hart would be racing Slash this Friday. Is there any truth to this?


Dave Hart doesn't have anything to prove since the bet is off. However, if you want a piece, step on up and getcha some! :thumbsup:


----------



## anr211

Sounds like Dave Hart is scurrrred


----------



## yukadas

The bet is off? I guess I'll just have to run my Cuda body with the Ford oval on my Slash and return that pack of black socks.


----------



## xtreme

What?.... Dave coming out of retirement! Whats next Dan,Mike or Boyd?


----------



## big_dave_man

Why would the bet still be on? You already have a VTA. Are you proposing a new challenge?


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> What?.... Dave coming out of retirement! Whats next Dan,Mike or Boyd?


VTA is still my main class. I was going to bet Aaron that if I beat him in Slash, he would buy a VTA. However, he already bought one (and won another one) so the bet is off. 

I am open to a different challenge though.


----------



## yukadas

I believe that the bet was, if you beat me, I'd race VTA. Who says I'm not going to turn that TC4 into a drift car?


----------



## rcrookie

Ok frustration has set in.....my VTA TC4 slides the rearend around when I go around corners and give it throttle. I changed the blue rear springs to green as Jeremy suggested and lowered my ride height to 5mm. I also lengthened the wheelbase, changed my expo and end points. Tires are getting broke in slowly. What to do???


----------



## anr211

rcrookie said:


> Ok frustration has set in.....my VTA TC4 slides the rearend around when I go around corners and give it throttle. I changed the blue rear springs to green as Jeremy suggested and lowered my ride height to 5mm. I also lengthened the wheelbase, changed my expo and end points. Tires are getting broke in slowly. What to do???


Make sure you're using traction compound if you aren't. Let it soak on the tires for 5 to 10 minutes before running. If it only spins out when you turn one direction but it does ok the other way its probably an uneven shock length or uneven droop setting.

To add more rear traction here are some things you can try, but only try one at a time so you know what actually made a difference for you. 

Check your rear camber, you will probably want it set at 1 to 2 degrees

Raise the front ride height to 6mm and leave the rear at 5mm (helps keep more weight over the rear of the car)

Move the rear shock mounting location in (tip the top in more towards the center of the car)

If you are running your battery towards the front of the car move it to the rear

Remove the washers under the rear inner camber link ball stud (this raises the rear roll center)

If the problem is only on throttle adding more front droop will help.


----------



## Hardesty

anr211 said:


> Make sure you're using traction compound if you aren't. Let it soak on the tires for 5 to 10 minutes before running. If it only spins out when you turn one direction but it does ok the other way its probably an uneven shock length or uneven droop setting.
> 
> To add more rear traction here are some things you can try, but only try one at a time so you know what actually made a difference for you.
> 
> Check your rear camber, you will probably want it set at 1 to 2 degrees
> 
> Raise the front ride height to 6mm and leave the rear at 5mm (helps keep more weight over the rear of the car)
> 
> Move the rear shock mounting location in (tip the top in more towards the center of the car)
> 
> If you are running your battery towards the front of the car move it to the rear
> 
> Remove the washers under the rear inner camber link ball stud (this raises the rear roll center)
> 
> If the problem is only on throttle adding more front droop will help.



This is great advice. Thanks Adam.


----------



## Brad Mergy

rcrookie said:


> Ok frustration has set in.....my VTA TC4 slides the rearend around when I go around corners and give it throttle. I changed the blue rear springs to green as Jeremy suggested and lowered my ride height to 5mm. I also lengthened the wheelbase, changed my expo and end points. Tires are getting broke in slowly. What to do???


Raise front roll center and put a bigger front swaybar on it.


----------



## sg1

Brad Mergy said:


> Raise front roll center and put a bigger front swaybar on it.


Brad,

Do you have any advise you could give to me to make my 1/12 faster??

-Wayne 


P.S. Hows things going?


----------



## yukadas

rcrookie said:


> Ok frustration has set in.....my VTA TC4 slides the rearend around when I go around corners and give it throttle. I changed the blue rear springs to green as Jeremy suggested and lowered my ride height to 5mm. I also lengthened the wheelbase, changed my expo and end points. Tires are getting broke in slowly. What to do???


Tonight would be an excellent night to come down and work on things. My sources tell me there may be some people who could advise you. You will have to deal with the higher volume of short course trucks trying to muddle around the track...but, D. Hart can't drive all night.


----------



## anr211

Brad Mergy said:


> Raise front roll center and put a bigger front swaybar on it.


Oh Brad you messed up! You let it slip you can help with touring car adjustments, we'll have all sorts of questions for you now. Out of curiousity what makes you suggest loosening the front as opposed to tightening the rear in his particular case?


----------



## big_dave_man

yukadas said:


> but, D. Hart can't drive all night.


Kepp on barking. You know where to find me.


----------



## FrankNitti

When do you guy's shut down your Friday onroad program for the season? I want to make it over (I'm in Indpls) there at least a couple of times to run VTA and USGT.
Thanks,
David


----------



## rcrookie

Thanks for the help......couldn't make practice tonight but I'll be there tomorrow night and tune on the fly. Hopefully I can get it comfortable and be able to run a good race.


----------



## big_dave_man

FrankNitti said:


> When do you guy's shut down your Friday onroad program for the season? I want to make it over (I'm in Indpls) there at least a couple of times to run VTA and USGT.
> Thanks,
> David


First weekend in May we switch to outdoors. Come on up, we always have a good showing in VTA and USGT is growing.


----------



## Hardesty

FrankNitti said:


> When do you guy's shut down your Friday onroad program for the season? I want to make it over (I'm in Indpls) there at least a couple of times to run VTA and USGT.
> Thanks,
> David


We race inside every Friday night until the 1st weekend in may.


----------



## Hardesty

big_dave_man said:


> First weekend in May we switch to outdoors. Come on up, we always have a good showing in VTA and USGT is growing.


Woops! Little over kill. I missed this post


----------



## FrankNitti

big_dave_man said:


> First weekend in May we switch to outdoors. Come on up, we always have a good showing in VTA and USGT is growing.


Thanks for the info, Looks like I have a few Friday's of working half day's ahead :thumbsup: I'm going to try and get a few more of the Indy crew to come up also...see ya soon!!!


----------



## anr211

There are probably 50 vta racers between Summit, Indy, and Michiana. I have been thinking how much fun it would be if we arranged some sort of traveling series where we all try and race together at each of the tracks at least once next season. Possibly some other tracks around here too, I just named those 3 tracks because we seem to see each other the most.

Any interest guys? It doesn't even have to be a formal event really just try and pick a date the most people can be at any given track and go to a club race night. I know its way too late this season to do anything like this, but I wanted to mention it before I forgot about it again.


----------



## big_dave_man

I like this idea. I'd be down!


----------



## FrankNitti

big_dave_man said:


> I like this idea. I'd be down!


+1...have car, will travel :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Adam that's a sweet idea! I'm in! +1 for me


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I usually succumb to peer pressure. So I would be up for it too. Besides you guys need me so that you always have someone to beat!


----------



## Nitro baby

Great idea, BUT why wait till next year ? Do you guys pull the carpet up in summer or close the doors ? seriously i don't know. If the carpet stays down, how about a round of mod 2wd buggy followed by a USVTA or USGT round ? Not sure if guys would like that or not. It would definatly be different and a first as i know of.

Mike H


----------



## Fred Knapp

anr211 said:


> There are probably 50 vta racers between Summit, Indy, and Michiana. I have been thinking how much fun it would be if we arranged some sort of traveling series where we all try and race together at each of the tracks at least once next season. Possibly some other tracks around here too, I just named those 3 tracks because we seem to see each other the most.
> 
> Any interest guys? It doesn't even have to be a formal event really just try and pick a date the most people can be at any given track and go to a club race night. I know its way too late this season to do anything like this, but I wanted to mention it before I forgot about it again.


Rapid competition Raceway is down for that if you'd like.


----------



## xtreme

Carpet is down yr round in Ft Wayne


----------



## anr211

Fred Knapp said:


> Rapid competition Raceway is down for that if you'd like.


Definantly. Your Saturday races may bring the biggest crowd since people wouldn't have to travel friday after work.


----------



## xtreme

Mr Mahoney whats the word? How you doing? Wasn't the same without a black n gold camaro out there tearin up the carpet!


----------



## ThrottleKing

anr211 said:


> Definantly. Your Saturday races may bring the biggest crowd since people wouldn't have to travel friday after work.


I love the idea. Saturdays or Sundays are good for me. D. Franklin and I for sue can travel on those days. Put me down for USGT. Only thing though is make sure we all are on the same page with the tires. Monti allows us to run Solaris tires down there at his track and they are good for a tenth or two per lap as well as being 1-1.5 grams lighter per tire depending on what rims you put the HPI's on.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k

I would be down for some VTA racing, and I am now running usgt as well if it's on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## PBRman

I'd like to see some different tracks. I've only raced indoors at Summit or Michiana once last year. I'd be up for VTA and probably USGT. I think the outdoor(buggy)/indoor(VTA) idea would be interesting to see as well, but are there other tracks besides Summit where this can work?


----------



## xtreme

How many guys are running Friday the 22nd before the grand rapids race on Saturday 23


----------



## Hardesty

xtreme said:


> How many guys are running Friday the 22nd before the grand rapids race on Saturday 23


Everyone! 62 entries last Friday night.


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> How many guys are running Friday the 22nd before the grand rapids race on Saturday 23


What's better than one VTA race? Two VTA races! :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

big_dave_man said:


> What's better than one VTA race? Two VTA races! :thumbsup:


Lol agreed !  what was I thinking ?


----------



## Waltss2k

Will Summit be racing on Good Friday. If so I will be up to run VTA and USGT.


----------



## Hardesty

Waltss2k said:


> Will Summit be racing on Good Friday. If so I will be up to run VTA and USGT.


Yes, we will be open and racin.


----------



## FrankNitti

Hardesty said:


> Yes, we will be open and racin.


Road Trip !!!!! :thumbsup: What time do you open?


----------



## Hardesty

FrankNitti said:


> Road Trip !!!!! :thumbsup: What time do you open?


12:00 pm


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks... I'll be there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have a B4.1 that I like to race. Do I have to run VTA tires on it? Could make it into a street buggy! Ya, that's the ticket!

My kids are on Spring break the 29th. So maybe I will take some time off work that week. That would make early afternoon arrival possible.

Update 3/21/13: We are good to go for the 29th! My son Kyle will be able to come too. So, that's 2 VTA and 2 USGT cars to add to the lineup that night. May bring a truck too if you are racing those that night?


----------



## JoshKeller

.....


----------



## FASTPZ

Hey Josh 3.80 to 4 should get ya really close pending on your motor and timing. phil Z.


----------



## redbaron

I have been asked to sell a RJS2031 Speedway Sprint car kit that belonged to Aaron Donavan. I will bring it to Summit tonight if anyone is interested. It is new in box and the family would like $40 for it.


----------



## Waltss2k

Can't wait to come up next Friday and run VTA and USGT. I am also going to bring my F1 and see how ot likes the track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We could bring our F1's too Walt. Is that a class at Summit or were you just going to run for fun?

Scott


----------



## Waltss2k

Run for fun Scott, but I think that if there is three we can race.


----------



## Indymike5353

Id like to see those F1's on the track. Never seen them run.


----------



## Waltss2k

We will bring them.


----------



## yukadas

Indymike5353 said:


> Id like to see those F1's on the track. Never seen them run.


I agree. I've seen them in pictures and always thought they looked awesome. I'd love to run one over with my Slash...er...I mean, see them in person.

Sorry, you know how short course drivers are...I hate explaining to my wife that her flower bed did look very nice and that is why my truck ended up there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These are our two. We'll bring 'em!


----------



## FASTPZ

Who all is in for some 17.5 1/12 action friday night? Lets bring em out boys!!!!!! Someone has to knock Brad off the SARC Nationals Champ!!!! LOL


----------



## FrankNitti

FASTPZ said:


> Who all is in for some 17.5 1/12 action friday night? Lets bring em out boys!!!!!! Someone has to knock Brad off the SARC Nationals Champ!!!! LOL


Coming over from Indpls this Friday, bringing a few of the "Indy Crew" guy's.... I'll have my 17.5 12th scale as well as USGT and VTA. Looking forward to running with you guy's again. :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

Would there be any interest in running on the carpet over the summer? Possibly every other Tuesday?


----------



## Indymike5353

big_dave_man said:


> Would there be any interest in running on the carpet over the summer? Possibly every other Tuesday?


I would definitely like to get some carpet time in over the summer. It would probably be more popular on Friday nights though.


----------



## xtreme

I would like to run every other week this summer. Unfortunately Tuesdays won't work for me either.


----------



## anr211

I'm in and can make tuesdays, but would much prefer fridays.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are still on board for the trip up to Summit Friday night. My son hasn't been there yet and I'm looking forward to him having some fun too on such a nice track. He's on Spring Break, and I'm off work tomorrow so we should be able to get up there at a decent time and practice. (Sa-weet!)

Do you run 17.5 Touring Car normally? I know you did at Winterfest, but wasn't sure what classes were run on a typical Friday night.


----------



## big_dave_man

anr211 said:


> I'm in and can make tuesdays, but would much prefer fridays.


Not sure they would go for Fridays. (Might take away from the Saturday crowd)


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are still on board for the trip up to Summit Friday night. My son hasn't been there yet and I'm looking forward to him having some fun too on such a nice track. He's on Spring Break, and I'm off work tomorrow so we should be able to get up there at a decent time and practice. (Sa-weet!)
> 
> Do you run 17.5 Touring Car normally? I know you did at Winterfest, but wasn't sure what classes were run on a typical Friday night.


Schwing! We don't normally get many 17.5 touring cars unfortunatley.


----------



## jak43

big_dave_man said:


> Would there be any interest in running on the carpet over the summer? Possibly every other Tuesday?


I think it would work on Tues. if the program would be kept short. Run 2 heats and the main on an hour clock. We used to do that and could be done in time to go have a drink and still make it to work the next day. Maybe run VTA and USGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> Schwing! We don't normally get many 17.5 touring cars unfortunatley.


We don't see 17.5 either down here since RCAR closed. Indy RC is not a large enough track for it. I still have our 17.5 motor, but its just a paper weight. I don't have it installed in anything right now. I could convert one of the USGT cars to 17.5 for Friday, but I won't worry with it then. Thanks for the info, that's what I was wondering about. 

Looking forward to tomorrow night!


----------



## anr211

No need to convert the usgt car, we have a usgt class now and normally get 5 or 6 entries.



IndyHobbies.com said:


> We don't see 17.5 either down here since RCAR closed. Indy RC is not a large enough track for it. I still have our 17.5 motor, but its just a paper weight. I don't have it installed in anything right now. I could convert one of the USGT cars to 17.5 for Friday, but I won't worry with it then. Thanks for the info, that's what I was wondering about.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow night!


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We don't see 17.5 either down here since RCAR closed. Indy RC is not a large enough track for it. I still have our 17.5 motor, but its just a paper weight. I don't have it installed in anything right now. I could convert one of the USGT cars to 17.5 for Friday, but I won't worry with it then. Thanks for the info, that's what I was wondering about.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow night!


You could throw that 17.5 in a buggy and run the stock buggy class in the dirt with us this summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## yukadas

big_dave_man said:


> Not sure they would go for Fridays. (Might take away from the Saturday crowd)


I'm definitely up for summer carpet racing. I'd prefer Fridays as well. 

It might take a couple guys away from Saturday, but I have no plans to race in the dirt, so it's only keeping my money in Fort Wayne.


----------



## yukadas

jak43 said:


> I think it would work on Tues. if the program would be kept short. Run 2 heats and the main on an hour clock. We used to do that and could be done in time to go have a drink and still make it to work the next day. Maybe run VTA and USGT.


I think limiting the program to cars only would be advantagous. I understand all too well that Slash/Open SCT is a large chunk of the Friday on road now, but I don't think they should be included over the summer. Too much chance for muddy/dusty trucks to show up on the carpet.

It'll be bad enough that they come inside and use the air hose to blow dust onto the racing surface.


----------



## Waltss2k

So you guy's run Slash's and SCT on road with no jumps?


----------



## tnpracing

Waltss2k said:


> So you guy's run Slash's and SCT on road with no jumps?


Yep, and it is a blast, and much kinder to the carpet than when we ran with jumps. Also quicker between heats, as no track changes to make.


----------



## Waltss2k

tnpracing said:


> Yep, and it is a blast, and much kinder to the carpet than when we ran with jumps. Also quicker between heats, as no track changes to make.


But why would you want to run a truck on a road course.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Racing is racing. We raced road course trucks at the Indy Hobbytown North in the parking lot last summer Walt. It was a blast!


----------



## anr211

Waltss2k said:


> But why would you want to run a truck on a road course.


Road course slash is actually alot of fun. Sure they handle terrible but since its a spec class everyone else's truck handles just as bad.


----------



## Waltss2k

I have a Slash that is built for oval, but I couldn't see running on a road course with it or my sct. Just me I geuss. I will be there tonight so I will get to see for myself.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

anr211 said:


> Road course slash is actually alot of fun. Sure they handle terrible but since its a spec class everyone else's truck handles just as bad.


They lean so much that we were laughing and joking that they look like Armadillos racing around the track. They had sprayed the asphalt with white grape juice so it was really sticky!


----------



## wallyworld

Slash's are cool whether it dirt or carpet, jumps or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

wallyworld said:


> Slash's are cool whether it dirt or carpet, jumps or not. :thumbsup:


I agree! It's always nice to break the Slash out every once in a while and throw down!


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be the first to admit that I love a slash. I sold the first one I ever bought last year and last week for my birthday I told my wife that I wanted another one and she bought me one.


----------



## BoydS

I am in for some summer carpet. Heck I could probably be talked into selling all my dirt stuff and running carpet all the time........:drunk:.

OK thats going to far but I would like to run them through the summer just to keep them fresh.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks for a really fun night last night at Summit. We ran too many classes doing trucks too, but road course trucks was something Kyle and I both wanted to try. We were late to the driver's stand a couple of times because of being so busy. I apologize for that 

Got home about 3:30. That was not fun but the trip was worth it. Thanks again!


----------



## Waltss2k

I had a awesome night lastnight at Summit and racing with all the guys in VTA and USGT. What a great group of guys to race with. Look forward to racing with you all again soon.


----------



## FrankNitti

Well worth the two hour drive to race with a good group of guy's, plan on making the trip back up on the 19th for some more USGT and VTA action. :thumbsup:


----------



## anr211

Here is another summer carpet idea that may work better for some people. How about after the offroad racing is done on saturday try running the carpet race? Most of the people interested would already be there and would save them a trip down to the track. The people that don't race offroad would have a better chance to make it too because it will be saturday evening. I can't take credit for this idea, I was talking to Mark Friday night and he mentioned it and everyone we talked to about it seemed to like it.

The offroad racing is normally done by 6pm. If we started the carpet racing at 7 with a new round starting every hour we could be done before 9:30 with 2 heats and a main.


----------



## xtreme

Great idea! still every other week plan?


----------



## yukadas

I just wanted to thank the guys for coming up from Indy and bringing along the F1 cars. Those things looked awesome on the track. I loved the flashing red light in the back. I wanted to ask some questions, but it seemed like I never found the time.

Are those things very durable? Those open wheels look kinda scary for parts replacement.


----------



## BoydS

anr211 said:


> Here is another summer carpet idea that may work better for some people. How about after the offroad racing is done on saturday try running the carpet race? Most of the people interested would already be there and would save them a trip down to the track. The people that don't race offroad would have a better chance to make it too because it will be saturday evening. I can't take credit for this idea, I was talking to Mark Friday night and he mentioned it and everyone we talked to about it seemed to like it.
> 
> The offroad racing is normally done by 6pm. If we started the carpet racing at 7 with a new round starting every hour we could be done before 9:30 with 2 heats and a main.


shortcourse then vta...awesome. i like it as that gives me an opportunity to race in the evening if for some reason i cant make it out for the outdoor.


----------



## Waltss2k

yukadas said:


> I just wanted to thank the guys for coming up from Indy and bringing along the F1 cars. Those things looked awesome on the track. I loved the flashing red light in the back. I wanted to ask some questions, but it seemed like I never found the time.
> 
> Are those things very durable? Those open wheels look kinda scary for parts replacement.


I can't speak for any other type of F1 chassis, but as for the Tamyia chassis it is very durable. I haven't broken a part yet. And I was for sure that the first thing to break was going to be the front wing and it has taken a lot of hits and it alone hasn't broke yet. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Waltss2k

No disrespect but I would have to say that running the trucks on on road kills the on road program. With three heats and a main and running trucks it made for a long night considering that we live 2 hours away and didn't get home till 3:30 am. I love that fact that Summit runs three heats because we don't have that down here, but we also don't run trucks onroad.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, see it all depends on your perspective... 

We really did like the trucks and enjoyed racing them that night. I didn't think it killed the program. Indy RC (where we normally race) can't add any more classes, but I wish there was room for an on-road truck class so off-roaders can get exposed to on-road like at Summit. 

There were three heats of trucks and that made for (25+) additional entry fees? That has to go a long way towards keeping the track healthy in terms of money. All those trucks brought in a lot of income for the track which is good for everyone long term. 

I would also have to think that by letting the trucks run on-road, many guys get introduced to on-road touring cars and exposed to that kind of racing. That likely helps them to eventually switch over or at the least do both. (Those who race at Summit all the time will have to chime in on that.)

Personally, Kyle and I should have done two classes only each instead of three. I couldn't keep batteries charged since there were no breaks between heats. I didn't like getting home so late either, but that's just a matter of geography because of where we live. If I lived in Ft. Wayne, getting done at 1:30 am would have been fine with me.

Like I said, just another viewpoint.


----------



## FrankNitti

anr211 said:


> The offroad racing is normally done by 6pm. If we started the carpet racing at 7 with a new round starting every hour we could be done before 9:30 with 2 heats and a main.


If you guy's do decide to run onroad on Saturday eve that would be well worth the trip, don't have to take off work to make the drive and getting home early would be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## yukadas

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I would also have to think that by letting the trucks run on-road, many guys get introduced to on-road touring cars and exposed to that kind of racing. That likely helps them to eventually switch over or at the least do both. (Those who race at Summit all the time will have to chime in on that.)


Last year, VTA was rarely more than six entries. I can think of six VTA drivers who came from the ranks of Spec Slash.

Adam Russell, who finished right behind Walt in the VTA A Main, was a full time Spec Slash guy at this time last year. The Slash was his introduction to carpet racing.

It's a lot easier to talk someone into joining the ranks of the carpet racers when a $250 investment gets you going...nothing to assemble.


----------



## anr211

xtreme said:


> Great idea! still every other week plan?


I hope so. Really nothing for sure until Dale and Jeremy are on board.



Waltss2k said:


> No disrespect but I would have to say that running the trucks on on road kills the on road program.


It definantly makes for a longer night. Its worth it at least to me to get the extra entry money coming in to the track and help insure we have a place to race at for years to come. Also like Indyhobbies said I personally wouldn't be rc racing at all if it weren't for spec slash. It got me in the door and racing because of the low start up cost.

Edit: Would also like to add almost the entire mod short course class on friday night was made up of guys that started racing spec slash last summer. Now they've moved up to a faster class and race in the winter with us too.


----------



## edonsohc

I like the idea of racing after the Offroad in the summer. Saves me an extra hour of drive time each way on another night.

And it's the only way I can get Sam Bailey to maybe come back and run some dirt with me!


----------



## sportpak

Saturday night sounds fun, but that ends up being a looooooong day for the guys running the show. That and if it's 100F, dang, that's long for the racers too. We aint exactly conditioned athletes.


----------



## xtreme

Run dirt? Lol seriously? You just want to serve me an old fashion ass whooping.lmao


----------



## Indymike5353

sportpak said:


> Saturday night sounds fun, but that ends up being a looooooong day for the guys running the show. That and if it's 100F, dang, that's long for the racers too. We aint exactly conditioned athletes.


 Yeah, thats probably the biggest draw back is for Dale and crew would be there 12+ hours easy. Other than that, Im in.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> We aint exactly conditioned athletes.


 MOM! Ben's talkin' about me again!

-Sean


----------



## buckeye bullet

Waltss2k said:


> No disrespect but I would have to say that running the trucks on on road kills the on road program. With three heats and a main and running trucks it made for a long night considering that we live 2 hours away and didn't get home till 3:30 am. I love that fact that Summit runs three heats because we don't have that down here, but we also don't run trucks onroad.


Well my reply to you is that the trucks draw a lot of entries most weeks and is a great entry level class as well as a class for some of the experienced guys. Three seasons ago the slash class rejuvenated Summit Speedway. So you may not like the class, but its a shot in the arm for the facility :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye bullet

Is there going to be anyone running open sc this friday night???


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> MOM! Ben's talkin' about me again!
> 
> -Sean



:hat:


----------



## anr211

xtreme said:


> Run dirt? Lol seriously? You just want to serve me an old fashion ass whooping.lmao


I have a buggy and a short course truck, you're welcome to race either if you wanna come get dirty with us.


----------



## Waltss2k

buckeye bullet said:


> Well my reply to you is that the trucks draw a lot of entries most weeks and is a great entry level class as well as a class for some of the experienced guys. Three seasons ago the slash class rejuvenated Summit Speedway. So you may not like the class, but its a shot in the arm for the facility :thumbsup:


No its not a shot in the arm to Dale, Jeriame or the Summit facility. It is merialy my option. I haven't been anywhere that races trucks onroad. First for me. I commend Dale on keeping the program going with little to no breaks.


----------



## buckeye bullet

Waltss2k said:


> No its not a shot in the arm to Dale, Jeriame or the Summit facility. It is merialy my option. I haven't been anywhere that races trucks onroad. First for me. I commend Dale on keeping the program going with little to no breaks.


The term "a shot in the arm" is a play on words, which means a financial boost for the facility. You apparently didnt understand what i was getting at.:wave:


----------



## buckeye bullet

xtreme said:


> Run dirt? Lol seriously? You just want to serve me an old fashion ass whooping.lmao


yes i will also loan you a sc truck anytime you wanna play in the dirt Sam :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

buckeye bullet said:


> The term "a shot in the arm" is a play on words, which means a financial boost for the facility. You apparently didnt understand what i was getting at.:wave:


The Slash was and still is a financial boost for a lot of tracks. It is down here, and I have two myself. I'm just saying that I have never been anywhere that ran them on a onroad track, day what have you. Down here onroad has there day/night, oval has there's and off road has two days of racing and three days of practice. And as I stated running the trucks in with onroad just made for a longer night. It's not going to keep me from coming up there in a couple weeks to run onroad again. Hell I might even bring one of my Slashes.


----------



## jak43

The big thing is the slash is a very cheap way to get into the hobby. Oval has some cheaper ways to get in than what on road does. With slash it took about two years for guys to switch over to run vta. We even had some original slash guys run 1/12 21.5 and usgt. plus the trucks are nearly indestructible. I know down in Indy you had some tamiya classes that worked to get new people.

This season they tried running trucks on their own night and it did not go at all. It's just great that we can have the discussion about having too many people and not be worried about not having enough. Vta and slash really brought the onroad program back and gave it the exposure to new people that we have needed for years.


----------



## rcrookie

Being basically a year or so into the hobby I too was introduced to the Slash in the beginning and they are truly a riot and very cost friendly to a new guy(or gal) that want to get into racing or just bashing. I own two and eventually they will be my son's if he shows interest. Because of the exposure to on-road through the Slash I am now running a VTA car and I must say it is unbelievably cool.....frustrating at times, but still cool. I unfortunately have yet to race off-road, but a buggy may not be too far away in my future.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcrookie said:


> Being basically a year or so into the hobby I too was introduced to the Slash in the beginning and they are truly a riot and very cost friendly to a new guy(or gal) that want to get into racing or just bashing. I own two and eventually they will be my son's if he shows interest.


We got started in R/C racing about six months before the Traxxas Slash hit the market. So, we started at Planet R/C (in Indy, now closed) running Associated RC10T4 stadium trucks. 13.5 brushless was the class motor. It cost me about $500.00 x 2 for my son and I to "try" R/C racing. Man, I sure wish the Slash had been available! I would have saved $500.00. Not to mention that we literally broke about 5 A-arms a night on those T4 trucks learning. It was expensive!

We did get Slashes as our second class as soon as it took off. Can't beat how bullet proof they are. I wish I could hang a sign at every Walmart and Kmart in front of the RC car section that says, "DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY ON TYCO, GO BUY A SLASH!" for parents. All that retail R/C garbage runs people away from the hobby I bet.


----------



## Indymike5353

jak43 said:


> It's just great that we can have the discussion about having too many people and not be worried about not having enough. Vta and slash really brought the onroad program back and gave it the exposure to new people that we have needed for years.


:thumbsup:+1


----------



## buckeye bullet

buckeye bullet said:


> is there going to be anyone running open sc this friday night???


anybody???


----------



## lharpe

This week we are going to have another good group of 1/12 17.5 cars , if you have one bring it out ,lets see if we can get two good heats , if you need a motor or some help to get through the night we would be glad to help.


----------



## sportpak

With a little luck, I hope to be running a USGT car this week.


----------



## xtreme

sportpak said:


> With a little luck, I hope to be running a USGT car this week.


Be a good week to do it! With five of us headed to Chicago less traffic to contend with this week.


----------



## sportpak

xtreme said:


> Be a good week to do it! With five of us headed to Chicago less traffic to contend with this week.


Well, if 5 of you are going out of town it most likely will be a practice night. Eh, either way I hope to show up.


----------



## sportpak

Anyone running USGT tomorrow?


----------



## sheath

I'll have my USGT car there...


----------



## BoydS

I will have mine also, we can take a look at how many, I can be persuaded into running it.


----------



## sportpak

I'll be back for more USGT action this week.


----------



## BoydS

Not that I have much for you, but I am hoping to be back in town in time to race as well. Im not holding my breath though


----------



## kwiksi

Will carpet racing continue on Fri during summer?


----------



## sportpak

kwiksi said:


> Will carpet racing continue on Fri during summer?


They're talking about touring car Tuesday nights every other week. 
Could also see racing if the Saturday show is rained out.


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> They're talking about touring car Tuesday nights every other week.
> Could also see racing if the Saturday show is rained out.


Tuesday night T/C alright, I may have to run that......I think I still have some CS-27's and a money motor :dude: Any one seen the Reinoehl's later, remember "Theres no-one to blame when they all look the same"


----------



## kwiksi

I would do tue night.


----------



## Hardesty

David, I didn't know you had an on road car?

We will continue to run on the carpet throughout the the summer.

We will race every other Tuesday, and will race on Saturday when the offroad gets rain out.

We will be keeping everyone updated through facebook, textmessaging, and hobby talk.


----------



## kwiksi

Looking to get more wheel time. What classes are there for sedan and rules?


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Count me in for Tues Road Course. I have been racing Oval with my Sportsman Truck (even won my first trophy in Novice Class - 2nd Place! :thumbsup: Looking forward to some wheel time so I can be ready when Oval opens back up.

Looking for a VTA car. 

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hardesty

kwiksi said:


> Looking to get more wheel time. What classes are there for sedan and rules?


I think you would like the usgt class best.

Any sedan chassis, 21.5 motor, any blinky ESC, treaded tires, 

I can fill you in more next time your at the track


----------



## Hardesty

Thanks for a great season guys and gals!

Remember, on road racing all summer long every other Tuesday starting may 7th and any Saturday we get heavy rain that cancels our offroad program.


----------



## Waltss2k

I will be looking forward to coming up in the fall to run some onroad with you all. Big thanks to Dale and Jeremy.


----------



## Hardesty

As some of you already know, Summit Raceway has gone through many changes over the past several
months. We are now embarking on another big change to the raceway. Dale Monroe is stepping down
as part owner and passing the torch to Dave Hart. This change was made official as of April 24, 2013.

I would personally like to thank Dale Monroe for all his hard work and dedication over the past decade.
Fort Wayne is lucky to have such a devoted individual to keep the raceway open for so many years. It
has been a pleasure partnering with him, and although he will still be around as a racer, we wish him
nothing but the best in all his future endeavors.

Dave has been working hard in the hobby shop to help grow it to what it is today. Please welcome him
as my new partner and feel free to contact either one of us with any questions, concerns or ideas you
may have.

We look forward to growing Summit R/C into one of the Midwest’s premier raceways, and continuing to
supporting everyone from the casual racer to the most serious racer.

Jeremy Hardesty

Summit R/C Raceway


We will have new store hours starting in May 

Tuesday 5pm-9pm
Wednesday 5pm-9pm
Thursday 5pm-9pm
Friday 5pm-9pm
Saturday 10am-9pm


----------



## Hardesty

Tuesday night on road racing is this Tuesday May 7th

Doors open at 5pm and racing starts at 7pm. 

Two heats and a main 10$. 

We should be done around 9:30

We will be running all our usual on road classes.

See you all there!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Tueday Night On-Road Begins!*

Good to see all who showed up Tues for On-Road Racing, even though we had a light crowd. For those who couldn't make it, you missed some great racing in the VTA and Slash Classes. Mark Miller was the VTA A-Main Victor followed by Lindsay Windsor Winner for the A-Main Slash.

For Mark, he had got TQ with 35 Laps in 6:08.269. During the one of VTA Heat Races, he pulled a great move on the last lap for the win. The 8 Minute A-Main concluded as follows: 1st - Mark Miller, 2nd - Scott Windsor, 3rd - Larry Gross, 4th - Dickey Mahoney, 5th - Steve Buell, and 6th - Doug Brock. Great racing between the 6 drivers! :thumbsup:
(I definitely got to get me a VTA Car!)

Slash On-Road, the class I raced in, was totally controlled by Lindsay. 
She won all heat races becoming TQ with 18 Laps in 5:15.422. The A-Main was also her Victory. It was just no contest. I kept getting Off-Road during On-Road Carpet Race, while she just screamed around the track. I could tell her Slash had power just by sound it made down the front stretch. Time to rebuild mine and get MORE and MORE practice
for Road Course. A frustrating night, but whatever it takes, I will master it. Thanks to all for the help and getting me back on the track. All of you are Awesome! :thumbsup:

Again, congrats to all Winners and drivers for some great racing @ The Summit.
See you all this weekend. :wave:


*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY -- GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Hi Everyone,

Looking for a VTA Car to race. If you have one or know someone who does and are willing to accept payment installments, let me know.

After work, grab the Racing Gear and head to the Summit - the best racing facility you will ever find! :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Yeah, its Tuesday! After work, grab the Racing Gear, and head to the Summit R/C Raceway -- the best track ever! :thumbsup:

Hope to see you all there! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY -- GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## sportpak

Any USGT racing tomorrow?


----------



## Hardesty

sportpak said:


> Any USGT racing tomorrow?


Turnout has been mostly vta. I've got a 25.5 you can borrow if you wanna race.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Looking forward to Racing On-Road Coarse tomorrow!!!
(Will be doing some work on my Slash tonight, Oh Yeah!!! :thumbsup:

Let's Go Racing Everyone at the best track anywhere - :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! *_:thumbsup:

PS > Still looking into a VTA Car. Have one potential seller right now..


----------



## big_dave_man

Tonight is On Road Race Night!


----------



## xtreme

Thinking im in for some VTA june 4th?


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Everyone Grab Your Racing Gear -*

IT IS RACE DAY @ THE SUMMIT!!!...OH YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

LET'S GO RACING EVERYONE!!! .... :wave:

Drivers Ready, Marshals Ready...Less than 5... BEEP!

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_


----------



## kwiksi

What's the tire to run in the GT class? Treaded? What make/model?


----------



## xtreme

Hpi 4495's


----------



## kwiksi

Hardesty.....these avail at the track? Seem to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Hardesty

kwiksi said:


> Hardesty.....these avail at the track? Seem to be out of stock everywhere.


Yes, we have them in stock.


----------



## kwiksi

Hardesty said:


> Yes, we have them in stock.


Put my name on 2 pairs. I'll be there Fri or Sat to pick em up. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Was really hoping to race last Tuesday...Had to get things for work that had to be done by Wednesday.

I WILL be at the next On-Road Coarse Race for sure and of course practice!

See you all soon! - :wave:  LOOKING FORWARD TO IT - 'CAUSE I AM READY TO RACE!!! :thumbsup: 



Hopefully to have a VTA car by end of June! :thumbsup:

_SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY!!! GOTTA LOVE IT!!!_


----------



## Hardesty

So far the track looks good for off road racing tomorrow. 

We will be racing our indoor on road program if off road gets rained out. VTA, USGT, Slash, short course etc. 

See you guys in the morning


----------



## Hardesty

Too much rain last night guys. Sorry to say, but we will not be racing offroad today. We will race our carpet program today at 1:30


----------



## Waltss2k

Hey didn't know if you all knew or not but we are having a trophy race on the 28th of this month down here in Indy.


----------



## Hardesty

Waltss2k said:


> Hey didn't know if you all knew or not but we are having a trophy race on the 28th of this month down here in Indy.


Where and for what classes?


----------



## Waltss2k

Down here at Indy RC in Indy. Trophy classes are VTA, USGT, and TT-01. Plus all other classes will run too.


----------



## Hardesty

Waltss2k said:


> Down here at Indy RC in Indy. Trophy classes are VTA, USGT, and TT-01. Plus all other classes will run too.


OK. I will let guys know.


----------



## Waltss2k

All the information is on the Indy RC tread.


----------



## modeltech

Spent about 4 hours at the track Saturday with me and the sons VTA car and man what a blast!!! Got it Dialed in and havin some fun. Cant wait till Tomorrow to race.


----------



## big_dave_man

There has been some discussion about a VTA endurance race. 

I'm thinking we get a list of racers and draw teams out of a hat. Three racers per team. (One person racing, one person in the pits and the third person marshalling)
Race based on first team to hit 500 laps? That would allow each racer roughly 2 sessions of 15 minutes. (I'm figuring 500 laps x 11 second lap times = 90 minutes give or take) Or maybe we drag this out to 1000 laps? This would allow each racer 4 sessions of 15 minutes?

Each team must use the same transponder = mandatory "pit stop". This would also simplify the timing/scoring system. 

Maybe have trophies for the top three teams? Fastest lap time?

Possibly have this on a Sunday afternoon? What do you guys think? Any interest?


----------



## xtreme

Im in! All i need is a time n date Dave


----------



## Hardesty

I'm in also. 

We will need at least 6-10 teams for a total I8-30 people. I bet some Indy guys would be interested as well.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

I was real bummed out that I missed the last few races and should make it for the rest along as nothing comes up. (We had a birthday dinner for my Niece on Saturday.)

Definitely count me in the Endurance Race I know I a very inexperienced when comes to Indoor Road-Coarse, but I willing to learn everything I can about racing so I can be competitive. (Hopefully Nationally someday! :thumbsup.
(Thanks Dave H. for putting my Slash Motor on the Dyno; can't wait to try it out!!!) :thumbsup:

See you all tomorrow at the best track ever! :wave:
*
SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Forgot to mention...

Proudly wearing my Summit R/C Raceway Hat @ work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

On-road racing tomorrow night at 5pm


----------



## FloorIt

Hardesty said:


> On-road racing tomorrow night at 5pm


Racing at 5??? Are the heats at 5 or do you open at 5?


----------



## big_dave_man

Open at 5. Racing at 7.


----------



## BoydS

I am in for the endurance, unless of course I get sent out of town that weekend. with enough heads up, I should be able to schedule around it though. If we have our full group along with some other teams we should be good for at least six teams, maybe seven. I just came up with 22 names of guys who were pretty regular last winter. I know there are a few more getting back into it or just starting out as well.


----------



## Indymike5353

Count me in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

RACE DAY!!! OH YEAH!!!! :thumbsup:

See you all there at the greatest R/C Track ever!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*__*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Waltss2k

I would be down for a endurance race, and I'm sure I can get some Indy guys involved for sure. What date are you looking to do this on and will it be a weekend or week night.


----------



## modeltech

I had an awesome time racing last night!!! Man, what a fast group of guys. My car felt real good and i was floored to see i made the A, even though i just squeeked in. Sorry for a few hits towards the end of the main just chalk it up to inexperiance. Got to give a huge thanks to Sawn Bushnell, for all the help with the car on Saturday. I am hooked and in for more tuesday night racing and this fall Friday nights.


----------



## sheath

Results from Tuesday night on-road are up on the website.

http://summitrcraceway.com/results/6_4_13.pdf

Check the Facebook page for round-by-round results including lap times.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Good to see everyone last Tuesday! :wave:

Well, I was bummed that I left my newly broke in motor for my Slash at home, but was glad I the spare and got everything assembled in time for the 1st Qualifier. Boy, do I need MORE and MORE practice on Road Course as my qualifiers showed, but as the went on, I was getter better. I got started in Oval at the til end of season, and was getting into a sweet rhythm, then...boom - switch to Road Course, which has been a quite challenge for me. That's okay, I am bound and determined to find the sweet spots here as well.

Well, a tip of the Summit R/C Hat to Dave (I see you getting smaller in my rear-view mirror) Hart being the Slash King of the Night. Good racing everyone in all classes.

I am looking forward to getting a VTA car hopefully before the Endurance race. 

Well later everyone, I will be there tonight (Thurs) for practice! Hope to see you there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, Jeremy said it was ok to post this on the Summit thread because it doesn't interfere with your carpet program. This is the event flyer for the upcoming race at Indy RC if you are interested. I plan on going for sure, which means all of you will at least have one guy you can beat! 

Scott


----------



## RGTRacing41X

The Indy Carpet race sounds cool! (Sure wish I had a Road-Course Racing Vehicle (and the experience to attend.)
Sure do love R/C Racing and one day (long-term goal win a Championship.) Aim high, right?

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## xtreme

Info on the Southern VTA nats are up on Rc Tech. Get time off and pack your
"Summit" T-shirts.


----------



## BATTMAN

can somebody from Summit call me...615-851-1876, thx Battman


----------



## RGTRacing41X

xtreme said:


> Info on the Southern VTA nats are up on Rc Tech. Get time off and pack your
> "Summit" T-shirts.


Sounds Cool...Hope to make it!!! :thumbsup:
I will be sporting my Summit R/C Shirt and Hat as well... :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumpy-fw

Needing a little help

I have a Hobbywing 1S esc that I need to get set for blinky.

I don't have the programer 

Thanks,


Bumpy


----------



## Hardesty

Bumpy-fw said:


> Needing a little help
> 
> I have a Hobbywing 1S esc that I need to get set for blinky.
> 
> I don't have the programer
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Bumpy


We have one in stock. They are cheap!


----------



## shanem6943

*Car pool from Summit to INDY race*

I was thinking about heading down to indy to race on friday june 28th at indy rc raceway, I get of work at 3 if anyone is interested in car pooling down, just let me know.

Thanks,

Shane aka Fensler's Nightmare


----------



## xtreme

Great idea Shane im still working on my boss ill let you know asap.... Sam


----------



## big_dave_man

I might be in as well. I'll be in touch!


----------



## shanem6943

If I am nice to my wife I am sure she will let me use the van, there will be plenty of room with all of our stuff in there


----------



## big_dave_man

Tables cleaned, floors swept/mopped and carpet vacuumed. Who's ready for some carpet racing tomorrow night?


----------



## Indymike5353

big_dave_man said:


> Tables cleaned, floors swept/mopped and carpet vacuumed. Who's ready for some carpet racing tomorrow night?


Man I hope so


----------



## PBRman

Bag is packed and ready to go! Should have all the bugs worked out of the USGT car. Time to start working on set up and balancing the weight.


----------



## PBRman

Talking about balance. Justin can you get your dad's board with the 4 scales for tonight?

Is there a limit on battery size for USGT like VTA?


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Road Coarse Racing tonight - OH YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see all of you there at the best track ever!!! :wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## xtreme

*battery*



PBRman said:


> Talking about balance. Justin can you get your dad's board with the 4 scales for tonight?
> 
> Is there a limit on battery size for USGT like VTA?


 USGT Only any 2s lipo roar approved


----------



## xtreme

I may have a couple extra vta cars coming available soon pm me if your looking. 
Thanks Sam


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Good Racing last night everyone....
Seemed that I did better in the Qualifiers than the Slash A-Main.
(But I do like how my Slash was handling..felt sweet!)

What was cool, my Sister, Nieces, and Nephew surprised me and showed up to give my own personal cheering section...

Well, would of been nice to win one. Congrats to everyone who won and good to see you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## kwiksi

Should have my USGT ready to go next time around.


----------



## xtreme

Anyone else thinking of going down to indy on the 28th?


----------



## big_dave_man

Sounds like there is a new VTA motor available - http://teamnovak.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_126&products_id=519

It "meets the Trans-Am Association's guidelines" but doesn't say VTA approved. Maybe that's the same thing?


----------



## BATTMAN

xtreme said:


> Anyone else thinking of going down to indy on the 28th?


I hope so since I missed you guys at the Carpet Nationals


----------



## Hardesty

big_dave_man said:


> Sounds like there is a new VTA motor available - http://teamnovak.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_126&products_id=519
> 
> It "meets the Trans-Am Association's guidelines" but doesn't say VTA approved. Maybe that's the same thing?


I'll take two!


----------



## shanem6943

*Car pool from Summit to INDY race*



xtreme said:


> Anyone else thinking of going down to indy on the 28th?


Sam, I am definetely going I get off work at 3 I plan on leaving Fort Wayne at 3:30 at the latest we can car pool if you would like my phone number is 260-615-2516, if anybody else would like to go I have room for 2 more in my van

thanks
Shane


----------



## buckeye dan

xtreme said:


> I may have a couple extra vta cars coming available soon pm me if your looking.
> Thanks Sam


so what does this mean sam?


----------



## Hardesty

buckeye dan said:


> so what does this mean sam?


I think he is retiring!? Lol


----------



## xtreme

Lol Dave n Ted are "out" on VTA this next season. This why I said "extra" on my previous
Posts. Who knows maybe I'll win one this next season? Lmao.


----------



## buckeye dan

huh dave out again hmmmmm


----------



## RGTRacing41X

To all going to the Indy Race this Friday:

Hope all you have a safe trip and a awesome race day - BRING THE TROPHIES BACK TO SUMMIT!!! :thumbsup:
(If I wasn't going out of town with my great Dad and I had a VTA car, I would be going for sure. Next
time!!!)

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!!*_ _*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## shanem6943

*Its an Old Fashion Convoy from Summit Raceway*

Anyone who is planing on going to Indy tomorrow just a reminder that we plan on leaving Summit Raceway at 3:30 pm sharp


Thanks,

Shane Mills


----------



## buckeye dan

is there room for me shane?


----------



## Hardesty

buckeye dan said:


> is there room for me shane?


Better hurry! Lol


----------



## big_dave_man

Great Job Sam Bailey for his 6th place finish in the Amain! Calm, cool and smooth!


----------



## Monti007

While in Indy I talked to a few racers from Ft. Wayne about the regionals this weekend. Check it out here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=394975

Thanks!

Monti


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> Great Job Sam Bailey for his 6th place finish in the Amain! Calm, cool and smooth!



Way to go Sam!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

Just a heads up - On Road Racing tomorrow night! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> Just a heads up - On Road Racing tomorrow night! Hope to see you all there!


For sure, I will be there at the best R/C Track ever!!!
See you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! *_:thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

It's Road Course Racing tonight - Oh Yeah!!! Looking very forward to it!!! :thumbsup:
Let's go racing everyone at the best R/C Track ever!!! :wave:


_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*__*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Hustler

Mr. Hardesty has a PM.

-Sean


----------



## Scottyfw

Had a great time tonight, although during my second qualifier I managed to hit every wall on the track. But I managed to calm down and finish strong in the main! Thanks to Dave and Jeremy for a great night of racing!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Glad to see we had a good turn out last night. Sure wish I felt better...Wow...Lees hit me hard last night. (Whew!)

Anyway, I got to figure out why my radio lost some settings. A week ago last Tuesday, my Slash ran perfect during 
practice both on the On-Road and Off-Road Courses. Maybe it was due to the low battery warning I got last Thursday.
One thing I noticed the voltage indicator on the tenths side seems to flicker. Sign the battery needs to be replaced? 

The handling was not there like I had before but, I did seem to get the speed issued resolved. Looking forward to Friday 
and Saturday, cause I will be there at the track getting things dialed in!!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see all of you there at the best track ever!!! :thumbsup:

PS > (Thanks to Dave Hart for getting my Futaba Radio set up so I could race, Scott Windsor for getting me ready for the A-Main
and for everyone who waited for me. Thanks!!!!)

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Thanks Dave! I had a pretty good cheering section! Smooth Tho?? You would have thought I had a glitching servo as much as I was shaking up on the drivers stand. lol
Next time we'll stay over at the bar for just one more. lmao


----------



## RGTRacing41X

I will be building a VTA Car soon so I can race with you guys... :wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye dan

*1/12 scale speed merchant*

if anyone is interested in 1/12 scale will be selling my speed merchant 4.5 ver
with lots of extra parts and chasis battery and servo and battery booster. $80.00 obo


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Going to the track tonight to PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!!! 

Hope to see you all there!!! 


_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*__* :thumbsup:*_


----------



## xtreme

Have any of you guy's seen the youtube post on Indys forum? Pretty cool slash racing. Not much difference from our class other than tires and the body's more agressive looking!


----------



## shanem6943

listen up gents, I am planning another old fashion convoy to the southern vta nats in Nashville TN, I am taking my van I have room for 3 more passengers plus all of our stuff comfortably, I am planning on staying at the La Quinta inn which is 2.5 miles from the track for $65 a night I am leaving from the track on Friday September 20th around 3:30 PM qualifiers are on Saturday September 21st at 11am, mains are on the following Sunday at noon. Make sure you register early to make sure you secure an entry as they may sell out here is the link to register http://tracks.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3280

If anyone has any questions or concerns please let me know at 260-615-2516

Thanks
Shane Mills


----------



## Hardesty

Shane, a bunch of us have already talked about taking marks conversion van and pulling a trailer behind. You may be able to jump in. Also we may want to double check where we stay. I hear its kinda shady right by the track.


----------



## shanem6943

*vta nats*

That would be cool, we can stay anywhere, when I travel I usually stay at the la Quinta and I always have had good luck, but if its shady around there we can stay somewhere further out that hotel was one of the hotels that they recommended from their website


----------



## xtreme

Think Shane can handle the single car one minute qualifier? All eyes on you buddy! Lol


----------



## shanem6943

*vta nats qualifier*

I am shaking already


----------



## big_dave_man

Shane - it's a piece of cake! Next time we meet up, I'll give you some tips. :lol:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

I would love to go the VTA NATS in TN!!! Should have my VTA Car by then. Looks like Mark's Van will be full, so I will Convoy down in my Cruz. 

Sure, you Veteran VTA drivers have way more experience than I do, but my goal is to win a championships in one or several R/C Classes (Oval, Road Course, and Off-Road). I realize that dream is a long way off, but I need to start somewhere. So let's get fired up Summit Team (knee shaking and all) and let's show them our driving grit!!! :thumbsup:

*SUMMIT R/C - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc

If you are thinking about going to this race, I expect you should pre-register as this calibre of events usually has enough entries that they close before the race. 

I am not certain but it does happen. Here is the thread for the VTA Nats where you can check things out. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=397166

Here is the one on RC Tech. http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/736730-2013-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Road Course Racing tonight...Oh Yeah!!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Good Racing last night..and love the new layout. It is awesome!!! :thumbsup:
Especially like the placements of the straightaways:



one on the Front Stretch,
one in the middle
one on the back.
Mix the straights with the turns and you got a great layout!!!
Sure was a lot of fun to drive. I sure wish though I did better in the A-Main. 
Qualifers seemed better. Oh well, that's racing. Next time for sure!!!

Later everyone...Hoping to have a VTA Cart built soon.

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## xtreme

Does anyone know what day Mark would like to leave for the Nationals?
Need to get my vacation time in at work asap. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Hardesty

xtreme said:


> Does anyone know what day Mark would like to leave for the Nationals?
> Need to get my vacation time in at work asap. Thanks Sam.


Practice starts Thursday. I would like to leave Thursday morning but its up to mark.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Wanted to say a quick hi to the everyone... would love to be there tonight, but I will be out of town...see you this Friday and Saturday!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ _*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## xtreme

All paid up for the Southern Nats. Who all is going? Jeremy, Dave, Mark ,Paul, Shane, myself and Larry? Anyone else?


----------



## big_dave_man

Jeremy and I were kicking around the idea of having a carpet race next Friday night. (One week from today) The outdoor track will be closed because of the remodel. How many of you guys would be interested?


----------



## xtreme

+1 I'm in!! I need to dust off the cob webs in prep for Sept.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

I am in for next Friday night, so count me in too!!! :thumbsup:

As far as the NATS coming up, I hoping to have my VTA car by then.
Hopefully, it won't be to later register. I also realize, I will get destroyed with no VTA experience, but I have to got to start somewhere...

Some day a Championship in (Oval/Road Course/Off-Road)!!!: thumbsup:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY -- GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Indymike5353

big_dave_man said:


> Jeremy and I were kicking around the idea of having a carpet race next Friday night. (One week from today) The outdoor track will be closed because of the remodel. How many of you guys would be interested?


I will be if Im not working


----------



## BoydS

+1 VTA & possibly USGT


----------



## Hardesty

Next Saturday Off-road track will Be CLOSED for track build

We will be having a Friday night on-road race this Friday August 2nd.

Doors open at 5pm and racing starts at 7pm.

3 qualifiers and a Main.

We are still having our Tuesday night on-road program this Tuesday as well. 

Feel fee to contact us with any questions.


----------



## kwiksi

I should be able to make this tues for some USGT.


----------



## ashxxxnt

Thinking of trying carpet out this winter whats a better class to star with.


----------



## Hardesty

ashxxxnt said:


> Thinking of trying carpet out this winter whats a better class to star with.


VTA or USGT

You can start with vta and switch over to gt fairly easy.

You should come check out the racing either this Tues or Fri.


----------



## big_dave_man

Jeremy Hardesty is now a proud father again! Mother, new daughter and Jeremy are all doing well! More details to follow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

Congratulations to the Hardesty family!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Congratulations Jeremy on the birth of your baby girl!!! GOD blessings to you and your family for happiness and good health in the years to come. :thumbsup:

If you need anything, let me know...

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ _*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Racing tonight!!! Hope to see you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ _*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Hardesty

Tuesday night on the rug. Bring em out for some carpet racing.

Doors open at 5pm 

Racing starts at 7pm

2 heats and a main 10$


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Up in Smoke...*

It is a really quite ironic that my favorite NASCAR Race Driver is Tony Stewart, a.k.a "Smoke", and you would think that after last night, I was trying obtain that nickname myself. 
Tony got his nickname from not being to good at slipping the right-rear tire. This obviously caused smoke, and thus, began his "Smoker" name calling. But is wasn't until he went 
to Indy Car Racing, that his nickname "Smoke" really became permanent. This was due to the fact that he kept blowing engines. I can relate w/Tony.

This season, it seems that I have been plagued with numerous issues racing On-Road and Off-Road, most caused by my rookiness. Yeah, racing Oval had it's host of problems, 
but not this many. And at least I had some solid finishes with a 2nd in the Novice Trophy Race. The issues for this season seem to pile up and could be avoided. For example, 
like not securing or charging the battery. Last week, one my tires came off due to I forgot to tighten the lug-nut. And last night, I plugged the battery with the wrong polarity, 
and yup, you guessed it, my Slash was on fire, with smoke emitting from the chassis. Unbelievable!!! What next? Not sure, but as I told Jeremy H., good has got to be coming my 
way eventually.

Well, I am in this for long haul for my goal is to win a few Championships. Sure, it is huge mountain to climb, but at this point, I can only see up.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. Scott W. - nice job for being the Fire Marshall and for the shock tips. 
(My apologies for the downer attitude I had. I am sure you all understand.)

One final note: The Transponder, ESC, Motor, etc. seem okay. I put another battery in, fired it up (pun intended - LOL), it sounded / operated fine.
(Will see this Thursday + Friday!)

See you all then!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ _*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Hardesty

Awesome Rick! Glad to hear that most of your equipment is doing OK.

You'll be back on the road to success in no time.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Hardesty said:


> Awesome Rick! Glad to hear that most of your equipment is doing OK.
> 
> You'll be back on the road to success in no time.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, Jeremy...Glad to hear everything is good with your Wife and new born baby girl. See you soon!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Will be at the Track tonight to make sure my Slash is perfect running order and to get some solid practice in before the Race on Friday. 

Hope to see you all there at the best track ever...:wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

REMINDER-

Outdoor track is being rebuilt this weekend and will be closed. 

Join us Friday night August 2nd for Indoor Carpet Racing! Doors open at 5pm and racing at 7pm. 

Hope to see you then!


----------



## xtreme

Big thanks to Dave for running a great program last night! Sure do miss running onroad on Friday's!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Advice Well Taken...*

Last night was a good turn out at Summit, the best R/C Track ever! :thumbsup:
Good racing on the Road Course, with VTA, USGT and Slash. Competition tough and tons of excitement, for sure.

For me, a little frustrating for the first heat, but that is par for the "Road Coarse" this season. But, with the best support from people who really care to ensure all have a great time and be competitive, keeps me going, along with sustaining spirit to win several championships. Don't worry, I will stick with it no matter how many incidents happen, I here for the long haul. Remember, I started in Oval, and I am used to going full throttle.

Anyway, I want to personally thank Sean for the bet for the Second Slash Heat. The bet was that I would get more laps in Training Mode, than the 1st Heat in Race Mode. Yup, he was right, And actually, even though I was last and kept getting lapped, I was able to control the Slash with less marshalling. It was fun!!! (1st Heat - 9 Laps, 2nd Heat - 11 Laps, 3rd Heat -13 Laps, and the A-Main I think 17 Laps) :thumbsup: 

For the 3rd Heat and A-Main, I put in Race Mode with throttle at 77%. The lesson learned here is fast doesn't mean wins. Better control means less mistakes and less marshalling which results in faster laps times. My day is coming. Til then, PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE!!!

Thanks also to Adam and Aaron for the guidance and to everyone. You have been awesome!!! 

Well, I did notice my bearings are worn so that is on the list to repair as well as replace the motor and rebuild the shocks. 

Later everyone...See you at the track soon!!!

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> Big thanks to Dave for running a great program last night! Sure do miss running onroad on Friday's!


Thanks Sam! We need to put together a Friday night VTA practice or two before the Nats. A test and tune so we can all dial our cars in before the big race.


----------



## xtreme

Sorry that I cant swing Tuesdays...but..
Yes i do agree! A group pratice would be beneficial to all participating in the Nats. Kick it around and let us know. Perhaps after the ROAR race on the 17th?? Thanks Dave.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> Thanks Sam! We need to put together a Friday night VTA practice or two before the Nats. A test and tune so we can all dial our cars in before the big race.


I will have a VTA soon, but I don't know if I will have one by the NATS. Sure would love to go even though I am novice.

(Will also run Vintage Stock car in Oval this season. 
-- Will have the best of both worlds, Road Coarse on Fridays, Vintage Stock Car for Oval on Sat just by switching the body and tires. How cool is that?! :thumbsup

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## BATTMAN

come on down...we will have a lot of 1st timers this year...a lot of them...put that VTA car together and have some fun


----------



## xtreme

Mark M could you pm me. Thanks Sam


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Are you guys running carpet on-road racing Tuesdays or Fridays? Looks like both? 

I have to come up from Indy for a meeting to Fort Wayne week of 8/19. Looks like its up to me to pick the date and time that week. So, I might just have to be sure the meeting falls on the right day of the week...


----------



## PBRman

Next week we will be racing on Tuesday night. 2 heats and a main. We only ran on Friday last week since the outdoor track was closed for a rebuild. VTA, USGT , and usually a slash class.

Almost forgot to mention that Tuesday nights are only an every other week thing during the summer.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's what I needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## Hardesty

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's what I needed to know. Thanks!


We are racing this Tuesday night.


----------



## jak43

I'm done teaching at IvyTech for the summer and will be there to race tomorrow night.

John


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I will see if I can get my meeting set for a future Tuesday. It will be something like, "gosh, I'm just so busy that week. The only thing that works for me is Tuesday afternoon."


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Looking forward to racing tonight!!!
See you all there at the best R/C Track ever!!! :wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Man, I was really hoping to come up this Tuesday since I am so pumped to race after spending all day at the MotoGP. I was going to ask if John S. would like to car pool up there to run. I haven't been up to you track in a few years and I have really been bitten by the racing bug here of late. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Hardesty

ThrottleKing said:


> Man, I was really hoping to come up this Tuesday since I am so pumped to race after spending all day at the MotoGP. I was going to ask if John S. would like to car pool up there to run. I haven't been up to you track in a few years and I have really been bitten by the racing bug here of late.
> 
> Jeremiah


Sorry. No racing this Tuesday. We don't race again until the following Tuesday August 27th


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Worth the drive Jeremiah. The improvements are really nice too. Several Indy guys went to Summit last winter. Really had a great time too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Worth the drive Jeremiah. The improvements are really nice too. Several Indy guys went to Summit last winter. Really had a great time. 

I don't race any better in Fort Wayne than I do in Indy, but they still let me race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Worth the drive Jeremiah. The improvements are really nice too. Several Indy guys went to Summit last winter. Really had a great time.
> 
> I don't race any better in Fort Wayne than I do in Indy, but they still let me race.


That last line was funny. Seriously though, what are you still doing up at Midnight on a Sunday. A little more sleep would help out the driving.LOL Just kidding. 

I want to go but I can't justify the trip unless I can carpool and offset the cost to fun ratio. It's about the same for when i go to Monti's.

Unfortunately due to work I can't take the Friday off to go down to the Southern Nationals to race with everyone so I had to cancel my hotel and ask for my entry fees back. I hope they can give them back as money is not always gonna be easy to come by.

Jeremiah


----------



## FrankNitti

Hardesty said:


> Sorry. No racing this Tuesday. We don't race again until the following Tuesday August 27th



Perfect!!!! I'm on vacation that week, do you guy's still run USGT and VTA ? 

David


----------



## big_dave_man

FrankNitti said:


> Perfect!!!! I'm on vacation that week, do you guy's still run USGT and VTA ?
> 
> David



Yep! Bring em out!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'll be in Fort Wayne on Thursday this week. Anything going on? Can I bring on-road cars and practice a little in the late afternoon before going home or is the track set up for off road beasts?


----------



## FrankNitti

big_dave_man said:


> Yep! Bring em out!



Road Trip!!!!!! Thanks, I plan on being there :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'll be in Fort Wayne on Thursday this week. Anything going on? Can I bring on-road cars and practice a little in the late afternoon before going home or is the track set up for off road beasts?


We had to remove the on road layout to make more pit space. We have a guy stopping tonight to give us an estimate on steam cleaning it. We're trying to decide if we should clean it now or wait until off road is completey done. I'm not sure we will have another layout down by this Thursday.


----------



## FrankNitti

What time does the track open on Tuesday 8/27 ?


----------



## big_dave_man

FrankNitti said:


> What time does the track open on Tuesday 8/27 ?


5:00 pm. We usually finish up around 9:30 or so.


----------



## ThrottleKing

One way or the other I believe myself, David Franklin, Steve Martin, John Steger will be coming up to mix it up with you guys. I think all will be running USGT. I will bring a 17.5 TC too. Do you guys run 17.5 or 13.5 1/12?  Not sure if my 1/12 bodies are done yet though. Do you guys stick to the treaded tire rule for USGT? I ask only because we ran the Solaris at Harbor and at Monti's. If I can't run them I won't pack them.

Thanks for the info.
Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> One way or the other I believe myself, David Franklin, Steve Martin, John Steger will be coming up to mix it up with you guys. I think all will be running USGT. I will bring a 17.5 TC too. Do you guys run 17.5 or 13.5 1/12? Not sure if my 1/12 bodies are done yet though. Do you guys stick to the treaded tire rule for USGT? I ask only because we ran the Solaris at Harbor and at Monti's. If I can't run them I won't pack them.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Jeremiah


I may head up there too, and if thats the case then I will have my 17.5 with me as well.

And your 1/12th scale body will be done by then


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> I may head up there too, and if thats the case then I will have my 17.5 with me as well.
> 
> And your 1/12th scale body will be done by then


Excellent, Man it's gonna be like the old R/Car days again.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## shanem6943

Yes we run tires with tread in usgt


----------



## big_dave_man

ThrottleKing said:


> One way or the other I believe myself, David Franklin, Steve Martin, John Steger will be coming up to mix it up with you guys. I think all will be running USGT. I will bring a 17.5 TC too. Do you guys run 17.5 or 13.5 1/12? Not sure if my 1/12 bodies are done yet though. Do you guys stick to the treaded tire rule for USGT? I ask only because we ran the Solaris at Harbor and at Monti's. If I can't run them I won't pack them.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Jeremiah


Over the summer the three main classes have been VTA, USGT and Slash. I have no problem adding 1/12 scale but you may need to bring a couple of racers with you to make a class. We run 17.5 1/12 but haven't had any signups for that class over the summer.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sounds good.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

What does your schedule look like when the season begins? Will you still have Tuesday racing?

Jeremiah


----------



## Hardesty

ThrottleKing said:


> What does your schedule look like when the season begins? Will you still have Tuesday racing?
> 
> Jeremiah


We will most likely stick to every Friday and every other Tuesday


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks, I hope that us Indy guys can come up with a routine to visit on Tuesdays and the occasional Friday. Especially with Ft. Wayne and Indy having the highest gas spikes in the nation right now according to the Star paper.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> We had to remove the on road layout to make more pit space. We have a guy stopping tonight to give us an estimate on steam cleaning it. We're trying to decide if we should clean it now or wait until off road is completey done. I'm not sure we will have another layout down by this Thursday.


NP. I'll stop by anyway just to say hi and hopefully find something to buy that I don't need.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Looking forward to the next Road Course Race.... Oh yeah!!! :thumbsup:


_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ _*:thumbsup:*_


----------



## xtreme

With all the guys from Indy coming up to Summit. I may have to play hookie from work on tuesday. Hmm? race or work..... RACE!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I look forward to meeting you all. Last time I was there was for some series race between The Hobby Barn and your track, that was probably 6-8 years ago.

Jeremiah


----------



## RGTRacing41X

ThrottleKing said:


> I look forward to meeting you all. Last time I was there was for some series race between The Hobby Barn and your track, that was probably 6-8 years ago.
> 
> Jeremiah


Looking forward your visit, Jeremiah for great racing and fellowship!!! See you then!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

OK, Franklin and I are leaving for Ft. Wayne tomorrow afternoon assuming nothing else changes. Not sure about the others since I have not talked to them yet.

I am looking forward to it.

This will be a great racing week for me.

Tuesday--Summit
Friday----Indy RC
Sunday---Red Mosquito 

Three tracks all less than 2 hours away from me.

If I can I will try to make it a habit of visiting you guys on the Tuesdays that you run. Really depends on carpooling though to offset travel costs.:thumbsup:


Jeremiah


----------



## RGTRacing41X

ThrottleKing said:


> OK, Franklin and I are leaving for Ft. Wayne tomorrow afternoon assuming nothing else changes. Not sure about the others since I have not talked to them yet.
> 
> I am looking forward to it.
> 
> This will be a great racing week for me.
> 
> Tuesday--Summit
> Friday----Indy RC
> Sunday---Red Mosquito
> 
> Three tracks all less than 2 hours away from me.
> 
> If I can I will try to make it a habit of visiting you guys on the Tuesdays that you run. Really depends on carpooling though to offset travel costs.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah


Have a safe trip...We look forward to racing with you!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Watching the clock tick down till race time.


Jeremiah


----------



## RGTRacing41X

We would love to race tonight....but I won't be able to make it.
I will be back at the track, this Thursday, Friday, and Saturday...

Have some great racing everyone...See you soon... :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Scottyfw

We had a blast tonight in the VTA class. Thanks to all who came to race. I qualified and finished second after a crash in the first qualifier caused my esc receiver wire to come off. Looking forward to Saturday and stock buggy! Special thanks to the indy guys that up came to race tonight. See you Saturday morning!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Had a very nice time for my return visit. You guys run a nice program and I enjoyed the positive atmosphere. Thanks to all the drivers that I competed against last night for driving very clean and for just racing with me. I am terrible with names until I get to know people better so next time if I can't come up with your names I apologize. I plan to return in a few weeks once the season really takes off. Best part of the night was during the main when the announcer was trying to describe Dave's car and what it was, I think it was little blue foreign thingy or something along those lines. Cracked me up on the stand and I had a bad corner or two till I re-composed myself. Good Times. 

Thanks again for making Dave and I feel at home.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## RGTRacing41X

ThrottleKing said:


> Had a very nice time for my return visit. You guys run a nice program and I enjoyed the positive atmosphere. Thanks to all the drivers that I competed against last night for driving very clean and for just racing with me. I am terrible with names until I get to know people better so next time if I can't come up with your names I apologize. I plan to return in a few weeks once the season really takes off. Best part of the night was during the main when the announcer was trying to describe Dave's car and what it was, I think it was little blue foreign thingy or something along those lines. Cracked me up on the stand and I had a bad corner or two till I re-composed myself. Good Times.
> 
> Thanks again for making Dave and I feel at home.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Glad you had a great time Jeremiah...I have been going to Summit for a quite a while and your words are so true. Summit is a first class operation with first class people. Jeremy and Dave put a great amount of effort to enure there is a high level of competitive racing coupled with a friendly atmosphere. And the people...just a great bunch of folks to hang out with at the track. All willing to help someone when needed.

Look forward to your next visit... See you soon... :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

ThrottleKing said:


> Had a very nice time for my return visit. You guys run a nice program and I enjoyed the positive atmosphere. Thanks to all the drivers that I competed against last night for driving very clean and for just racing with me. I am terrible with names until I get to know people better so next time if I can't come up with your names I apologize. I plan to return in a few weeks once the season really takes off. Best part of the night was during the main when the announcer was trying to describe Dave's car and what it was, I think it was little blue foreign thingy or something along those lines. Cracked me up on the stand and I had a bad corner or two till I re-composed myself. Good Times.
> 
> Thanks again for making Dave and I feel at home.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


The announcer would have been me. Hope I didn't mess you up too bad! :jest:

Glad you guys had a good time. Tuesday nights are something new this year. It's more laid back than a regular Friday night program in the fall/winter. The local guys really like it. Thanks again for joining us! We look forward to having you guys back!


----------



## ThrottleKing

big_dave_man said:


> The announcer would have been me. Hope I didn't mess you up too bad! :jest:
> 
> Glad you guys had a good time. Tuesday nights are something new this year. It's more laid back than a regular Friday night program in the fall/winter. The local guys really like it. Thanks again for joining us! We look forward to having you guys back!


No problem, I was having a ball drifting it around the corners due to the little bit of dust on the surface. Reminded me of my old Customworks LateModel back in my dirt oval days.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I ended up cooking my left side tires, especially the front left. I have never seen an X pattern melt that way and not split. Very cool. A proper way to retire an old set of tires. A lot of hard and fast right handers.

Jeremiah


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Videos*

Videos from Tuesday, 8-27-2013, have been posted on YouTube for your viewing pleasure. 

They are VTA and USGT mains. Enjoy! 

youtube.com/users/summitrcraceway

(Jesus... I still can not post links because of my n00b status, sorry)


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Sure hated to miss last Tuesday...

Looking forward to next Road Coarse Race for sure!!! Oh Yeah!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ashxxxnt

Thinking about 12 th scale how's the turnouts on them. Any body got one set up they wana sell pm me


----------



## buckeye dan

ashxxxnt said:


> Thinking about 12 th scale how's the turnouts on them. Any body got one set up they wana sell pm me


my friend has one he has been wanting to sell not sue on price


----------



## Hardesty

ashxxxnt said:


> Thinking about 12 th scale how's the turnouts on them. Any body got one set up they wana sell pm me


Mark Miller has one for sale in the hobby shop.


----------



## ThrottleKing

ZI just checked your guys web page and could not find your rules on the 1/16 brushless rally cars. Did you do away with the class? I was told you had ran it in the past.

I have been talking with several down here in Indy about getting one going for down here and we were talking about he rules. I don't know what you guys were running but we were thinking along the lines of like the Slash rules. Can use any radio and reciever. Any pinion and any of the three spurs they make for it. 2cell lipo( I have found them for as little as $9.00 online) way cheaper than the Traxxas nimh battery. We also thought about keeping the tire bill down too by either running any of the three compounds Traxxas has for the rally or using Solaris Premounts since all these options are less than $30 a set. Is that anything like what you guys were running? Me personally I like the Traxxas tire options since it lets you drift the car and that adds to the fun. Oh yes I love the 1/16 lipo's low price too vs our 1/10 cars.

Jeremiah


----------



## nutz4rc

Not wanting to butt into this conversation but we run the Traxxas Rally class at our track in Muncie. High banked carpet oval. Our rules are the stock chassis (most run the VXL brushless system as the stock brushed motor ESC doesn't seem to last long). We also run the small two cell lipo with a 2500 MAH and 65C limit. We started with the stock gearing and running in training mode as the cars were too fast too keep on the track (smaller oval). Now we allow gearing changes but still running in training mode. We use the stock tires for drifiting (not very popular) and HPI X Pattern tires are the tire of choice. We use the stock radio since brushless system car has 2.4 Traxxas radio. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ThrottleKing

nutz4rc said:


> Not wanting to butt into this conversation but we run the Traxxas Rally class at our track in Muncie. High banked carpet oval. Our rules are the stock chassis (most run the VXL brushless system as the stock brushed motor ESC doesn't seem to last long). We also run the small two cell lipo with a 2500 MAH and 65C limit. We started with the stock gearing and running in training mode as the cars were too fast too keep on the track (smaller oval). Now we allow gearing changes but still running in training mode. We use the stock tires for drifiting (not very popular) and HPI X Pattern tires are the tire of choice. We use the stock radio since brushless system car has 2.4 Traxxas radio.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does, Thank you 
I think we want some kind of conformity. I do however think most that I have talked to want their own radios though because if the familiarity and less stuff to haul to the track.


----------



## Hardesty

ThrottleKing said:


> ZI just checked your guys web page and could not find your rules on the 1/16 brushless rally cars. Did you do away with the class? I was told you had ran it in the past.
> 
> I have been talking with several down here in Indy about getting one going for down here and we were talking about he rules. I don't know what you guys were running but we were thinking along the lines of like the Slash rules. Can use any radio and reciever. Any pinion and any of the three spurs they make for it. 2cell lipo( I have found them for as little as $9.00 online) way cheaper than the Traxxas nimh battery. We also thought about keeping the tire bill down too by either running any of the three compounds Traxxas has for the rally or using Solaris Premounts since all these options are less than $30 a set. Is that anything like what you guys were running? Me personally I like the Traxxas tire options since it lets you drift the car and that adds to the fun. Oh yes I love the 1/16 lipo's low price too vs our 1/10 cars.
> 
> Jeremiah


We stopped running this class.

Low turnouts and they don't handle very well.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Rally-less*



Hardesty said:


> We stopped running this class.
> 
> Low turnouts and they don't handle very well.


And so now we have two Rally cars sitting at home with no where to play...


----------



## ThrottleKing

SaMiEPaGe said:


> And so now we have two Rally cars sitting at home with no where to play...


I am really working on the guys down here to get it going. I just ordered one from Tower since I had a $50 coupon. I also ordered two lipos from Hobby King for $30. 

This class shouldn't be looked at like a beginners class but as a drivers class where the cars have more power than the chassis/tires can really handle, all the chassis are the same and the powerplants are the same

I am talking to Walt about the rules set now. 
So far her is what I have proposed.

Traxxas has about three kinds of tires they make for it and they are cheaper than buying HPI tires and wheels. The car is supposed to drift a little anyway, It is a rally after all.LOL Any combo of the Traxxas tires and wheels for the rally are ok. We might look at Solaris med too since they are $25-$30 a set premounts.

I am going to get a min weight rule for the car by using the smallest pinion and spur using a lipo and removing the receiver.

I want a maximum weight rule too. Guys shouldn't be turning them into tanks for traction but use enough ballast weight to balance them. Brushed motor guys should have different weight rules.

I like using stock brushed or brushless esc, motors and servos. Any radio or receiver is allowed.

I proposed any Traxxas brand parts/hop ups that are made for the rally should be allowed. It would make the cars more durable and castor camber tunable as well as eliminate the stock plastic shocks that develop leaks over time. I asked for this one because I wanted the cars to be more track friendly but without making them too expensive and still relatively equal to stock. Turnbuckles, pushrods, shocks, hex's, and springs are about the only things they make for them.

Bodies must be car bodies, no LM, wedge, truck, oval bodies. 

I hope we can be running these soon.

These are just my suggestions to our local track and not the official rules. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Indymike5353

Hardesty said:


> We stopped running this class.
> 
> Low turnouts and they don't handle very well.


I always bring mine, just in case.


----------



## regets ama

*2013 T4 XRAY for sale*

IF you are into XRAY products I have my XRAY 2013 T4 TC 17.5 roller chassis for sale. This has the same set up as my VTA which is very competitive at Slots and TQ'd by a lap in VTA at the ROAR region 5 race.

Lock in your electronics and go racing for $300.00

XRAY Certificate included.

J Steger
Location, Cicero, In
Face to face transactions only, will travel to Summitt to deliver on-road race day if interested.


----------



## Hardesty

SaMiEPaGe said:


> And so now we have two Rally cars sitting at home with no where to play...


Don't worry. 3 to make a class. Bring them out. We just won't be pushing to grow the class. Too many other better affordable options.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hardesty said:


> Don't worry. 3 to make a class. Bring them out. We just won't be pushing to grow the class. Too many other better affordable options.


Great news. Thank You. I'll have it with me the next Tuesday night I come up there. 

Jeremiah


----------



## big_dave_man

It's a HOT one today! Why not come out for some carpet racing in the air conditioning tonight!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> It's a HOT one today! Why not come out for some carpet racing in the air conditioning tonight!



ABSOLUTELY....I AM IN!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

I wish I could...


----------



## dragrace

Hardesty said:


> Don't worry. 3 to make a class. Bring them out. We just won't be pushing to grow the class. Too many other better affordable options.


Thank God. We don't need any more classes for people to spend money and then the class goes away. They leave the hobby with a bad feeling and never return.

Steve


----------



## Waltss2k

I hear ya on that one. We have the same problem down here.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Dry Spell Over?*

The Road Coarse Season (both On-Road and Off-Road), has been quite challenging to me to say the least.

My Slash has been experiencing some issues here lately, making it very hard to handle. I was so frustrated during one of the heats last night, 
I just drove the truck to me and pulled it of the track. It was like there was delay in the radio. (My apologies for my display of frustration.)

After changing the Steering Servo, make the necessary changes in the radio, it ran like a champ!!! :thumbsup: 

Qualifying 3rd out three drivers was expected during the dial-in process and who knew, that after I have been through this season, that I would 
actually win the A-Main in Slash Short Course. FINALLY!!! :thumbsup:

I guess you have to hit bottom before you can appreciate the victories. And boy, did that Victory Pizza taste good last night. (As a side note, 
when my great Dad had his share of issues when racing his stock car, his perseverance finally paid off when he won Semi-B Main Event. Boy, did we have a party!!!)

I would like to thank EVERYONE has helped me in the past. And to all my R/C Racing Friends..You all rock!!! :wave:

To Adam and Dave H. -- Thanks for EVERYTHING you did to get my Slash back on track. Sure I suck as driver, but I have been getting practice in lately, so I beginning 
to understand when my truck handles right or when it doesn't.

Great Racing everyone and thanks all the racers who where patient while Dave and Adam got it dialed in before the start of the A-MAIN.
(I really appreciate it!!!)

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

When do you think Friday night Onroad season will start?


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> When do you think Friday night Onroad season will start?


October 4th. Doors open at 5 and Racing at 7.


----------



## Hardesty

Summits new weekly winners plaques. We will be giving these out each week to the top 3 in each class. Just a little something to show our racers appreciation.


----------



## Indymike5353

Hardesty said:


> Summits new weekly winners plaques. We will be giving these out each week to the top 3 in each class. Just a little something to show our racers appreciation.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Videos*

Videos from Tuesday, 9-10-2013 are on YouTube. 

Highlights include: 

*Rick Taylor* winning his First Slash In-Door Main. Congrats, Rick!

The fast and exciting *VTA's* slip-sliding around on the carpet. 

And, lastly, the top three *USGT* battle it out for all the bragging rights. 

www.youtube.com/users/summitrcraceway


----------



## RGTRacing41X

SaMiEPaGe said:


> Videos from Tuesday, 9-10-2013 are on YouTube.
> 
> Highlights include:
> 
> *Rick Taylor* winning his First Slash In-Door Main. Congrats, Rick!
> 
> The fast and exciting *VTA's* slip-sliding around on the carpet.
> 
> And, lastly, the top three *USGT* battle it out for all the bragging rights.
> 
> www.youtube.com/users/summitrcraceway


Thanks Lindsey!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Go Get em' at the NATS...*

Just wanted to say I sure wish I was going with all of you at the NATS (for sure next time!!!). :wave:

May all of you have safe travels and a wonderful race weekend!!!

Go show em' them what kinda racers we are from Summit R/C Raceway!!!
May all of you bring home the hardware!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## shanem6943

*opening night*

sweet thats my birthday


big_dave_man said:


> October 4th. Doors open at 5 and Racing at 7.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

shanem6943 said:


> sweet thats my birthday


That's cool, Shane!!! :wave:

Should be an awesome night of racing!!!
Looking forward to racing with everyone!!! 

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

Join us this Saturday September 28th for our final off-road race, and FREE BBQ.

Summit RC Raceway will be providing burgers and hotdogs to everyone who comes out to race. We would like to say thanks for all the support we have gotten from our racers this summer.

October 4th and 5th starts our carpet season!


----------



## big_dave_man

Jeremy and I put a new layout in last night. Should be a fun track tonight! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Hardesty said:


> Join us this Saturday September 28th for our final off-road race, and FREE BBQ.
> 
> Summit RC Raceway will be providing burgers and hotdogs to everyone who comes out to race. We would like to say thanks for all the support we have gotten from our racers this summer.
> 
> October 4th and 5th starts our carpet season!


Looking forward to it - should be fun!!! Maybe my first SLASH A-Main victory!!! :thumbsup:

If you have an Off-Road racing vehicle, bring it out and LET'S RACE!!! :thumbsup:

See you all there... :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> Jeremy and I put a new layout in last night. Should be a fun track tonight! Hope to see everyone there!


I will be there, but I have a major fix before I can race...(got to tear down the transmission - shaft attaching to the Spur Gear broke a pin.)

See you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Just in time for the A-Main...*

Since I broke a pin that is in the Spur Gear Shaft last Saturday, I would have to take the whole transmission apart and fix before I could race. 
It took two heat races to disassemble the transmission and put in new shaft. Sure glad my great Dad give me a model vice - came in handy to 
get the pin out that was stuck in the one of the gears!

Thanks to Matt Meeks for his help when I needed it. :wave:

Well, I started last for the A-Main and finished 5th. Not bad considering, since I hadn't put one lap down on the new layout, which by the way 
is quite challenging!!! Had fun racing on it, even though I didn't have Slash dialed in.

Good to see everyone... :wave: Can't wait 'til we race again at the best R/C track ever...

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Special Event*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*9-24-2013 VTA A-Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*9-24-2013 Slash A-Main*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

More photos from the USVTA Race in Nashville from last weekend if you guys want to see them. Many of the pit area and racers getting ready: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.525402714207866.1073741833.456519857762819&type=1


----------



## RGTRacing41X

IndyHobbies.com said:


> More photos from the USVTA Race in Nashville from last weekend if you guys want to see them. Many of the pit area and racers getting ready: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.525402714207866.1073741833.456519857762819&type=1


Just looked at the pics for the NATS...very cool!!! :thumbsup:
(I am so going next year!!!)

Even saw some cameos of my homey's from Summit!!!

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Don't Forget!*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Looking forward to racing On-Road this season!!!

LET'S RACE EVERYONE!!! :wave: 

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

*Pm*

bid dave you have a PM Thanks


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think we will be making the trip back up there real soon. 

Jeremiah


----------



## Hardesty

Carpet is clean and traction is up.

We will be racing on road every Tuesday and Friday night starting this Friday.


----------



## xtreme

Mmm Traction! 
See all of ya Friday night for the start of the 2013/14 season.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Hardesty said:


> Carpet is clean and traction is up.
> 
> We will be racing on road every Tuesday and Friday night starting this Friday.



Cool!!! Can't wait to go racing at the best R/C Track ever!!!
(See you all soon... :wave

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*New Hours*


----------



## Indymike5353

xtreme said:


> Mmm Traction!


Probably nothing like what you guys had at the Nationals! :tongue:


----------



## B-rad

Hardesty said:


> Carpet is clean and traction is up.
> 
> We will be racing on road every Tuesday and Friday night starting this Friday.


:thumbsup:

I can't believe it is carpet race season all ready! Ron and myself will have the WGT cars if anyone else is interested in running them.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

B-rad said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't believe it is carpet race season all ready! Ron and myself will have the WGT cars if anyone else is interested in running them.


Yup...Carpet Season is here...OH YEAH!!! Look forward for you guys coming out!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

Fridays the raceway will open at 3:00 pm.


----------



## Hustler

RGTRacing41X said:


> Look forward for you guys coming out!!!


Don't worry, they've been "out" for quite a while now.  See you all on Friday...


-Sean


----------



## xtreme

I knew somebody was going to run on that one! That's a quote you don't say around the guys from Chicago! Lol .That will get you burned for the next year. So on that note I will be traveling to Summit for racing only.


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> Don't worry, they've been "out" for quite a while now.  See you all on Friday...
> 
> 
> -Sean


----------



## kwiksi

Looking forward to running some USGT this evening!


----------



## sportpak

Got my "update" parts today in the mail. Pencil me in for USGT next week!


----------



## xtreme

Man that was some serious vta action! Till next week " IndyMike"! Lol!
First night of Summit onroad is in the books and is showing people are hungry for victory. 
Thanks Jeremy and Dave for a great night of racing.


----------



## buckeye dan

yep yep cant wait for next race!!!!will have to get vta up to speed .. and prolly a another amb transponder.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-4-2013 12th Scale*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-4-2013 Slash*


----------



## Indymike5353

xtreme said:


> Man that was some serious vta action! Till next week " IndyMike"! Lol!
> First night of Summit onroad is in the books and is showing people are hungry for victory.
> Thanks Jeremy and Dave for a great night of racing.


I always enjoy racing with ya Sam (even when I dont win:thumbsup
Great run last night Adam!


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-4-2013 VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-4-2013 VTA A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-4-2013 USGT B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-4-2013 USGT A Main*


----------



## Hustler

LOL @ being photo bombed by a track owner... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Congrats to all the winners!!! :thumbsup:

Would of stayed and raced, but my neice had to play in the HS Band that night. I will be racing my Slash this Tuesday and Friday for sure.

(I plan to race other classes, once I get the cars!!!)

See you all the track!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Just watched the vta A main 30sec to go CHOKE !! Cough, Cough!


----------



## Hardesty

New layout is in for Tuesday night on-road racing!

Doors open at 5pm and racing starts at 7pm

2 heats and a main

10$ for the first class and 5$ for the second


----------



## Hardesty

Hardesty said:


> New layout is in for Tuesday night on-road racing!
> 
> Doors open at 5pm and racing starts at 7pm
> 
> 2 heats and a main
> 
> 10$ for the first class and 5$ for the second


And on that note.

We will be racing every Tuesday night this carpet season!


----------



## Hardesty

kwiksi said:


> Looking forward to running some USGT this evening!


you looked like you picked it up pretty quick.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hardesty said:


> And on that note.
> 
> We will be racing every Tuesday night this carpet season!


Sounds great. Now I won't have to try to plan ahead for every other week.

Jeremiah


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Hardesty said:


> And on that note.
> 
> We will be racing every Tuesday night this carpet season!


Looking very forward to racing my Slash tonight and other cars soon!!! :thumbsup:

See all tonight at the best track ever!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Good to see all that came out last night to race On-Road. Hope we draw more people to our great track at Summit R/C Raceway!!! :thumbsup:

First, I would like to apologize for demonstrating my frustration for the inverted start of the Slash A-Main. I know I suck as a driver (for now), 
but I didn't want to be given any advantage. I want to earn my victories. If I get lapped a 100 times and come in last, that means I need to step
up the practice (and yeah I need the practice). Someday, I do want to win a championship and I want to do it right. Anyway, sorry to all my 
fellow Summit Racers for my lack of enthusiasm and congrats to Lindsey for winning the A-Main! Matt, your Slash body was really cool! 
To both of you...:thumbsup:

On a lighter note, Dave H. had texted me earlier to see how things I had been going...I responded "Not too bad other than I need to get a 
liposuction bat for my Futaba Radio." Yes, you read that right - liposuction. I didn't notice the auto correct until after I sent the text. Now, 
that is funny!! :wave:

I will be racing other On-Road vehicles other than my Slash. In about a month or two. Looking VERY forward to it... Don't you just love Summit?!

Oh Yeah....

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT*__*!!!*_ :thumbsup:​


----------



## regets ama

*Summit Racway, 10-8 racing*

Thanks to all the local drivers who provided assistance in VTA Tuesday and to Brad for some 1/12 tuning and tips and tire true-ing. I should have something to work with now.

As a "non-local" I must commend the VTA group as talented and professional RACERS. Clean passing and courteous driving. As the winter approaches I hope to make it up there more often.

If the race is on video somewhere, let me know.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-8-2013 VTA Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-8-2013 12th Scale Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-8-2013 Slash Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown - Road Course*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Will be in tonight to get my Slash dialed before Friday nite racing and to get some serious practice in and after watching the video for Slash A-Main, I NEED it!!!

Hope to see you all there at the best track ever!!!! :wave:
(Looking very forward the SMACKDOWN NOV 1st- should be a good fight between Dave and Jeremy!!! lol)

_Lets get ready to RRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMBLE!!!_ :thumbsup:



*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## OC_u812

*Here comes a Newbee*

Hey guys,

Haven't seen u all in a while. Been busy w/family stuff and kids sports. Finally got my VTA together and hope to be out tonight to give 'er a go. Hope it stays together and does what it's supposed to do, lol! Thanks For all ur advice & parts as i rebuilt this thing. Thanks to Adam for the old body to start with too. I'm still gonna need some help w/the fine tuning on set-ups and such.

- Chrys O


----------



## RGTRacing41X

OC_u812 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't seen u all in a while. Been busy w/family stuff and kids sports. Finally got my VTA together and hope to be out tonight to give 'er a go. Hope it stays together and does what it's supposed to do, lol! Thanks For all ur advice & parts as i rebuilt this thing. Thanks to Adam for the old body to start with too. I'm still gonna need some help w/the fine tuning on set-ups and such.
> 
> - Chrys O


Welcoime to Summit, Chrys!!! I am so sure you will have a blast racing with us. The people at the track are very friendly and are always willing to help. Looking forward to meeting you...

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:

-- Rick


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Item of the Week!*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

As a reminder, we open Fridays at 3:00 PM. So, if you got the time, come early to get your pit area setup and your cars and trucks dialed in for another great night of Road Course Racing!!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see you there at the best R/C Track ever... :wave:


_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hoping to make the "SMACKDOWN" race on November 1st. You guys going to use real fake blood and everything?


----------



## big_dave_man

"Whatcha gonna do when SUMMITmania runs wild on you brotha?"


----------



## Hustler

big_dave_man said:


> "Whatcha gonna do when SUMMITmania runs wild on you brotha?"


...get tested for another STD? /sigh

-Sean


----------



## big_dave_man

Hustler said:


> ...get tested for another STD? /sigh
> 
> -Sean



You told me you were clean? See if I ever trust you again!


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-11-2013 VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-11-2013 USGT Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-11-2013 Slash Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-11-2013 VTA A Main*


----------



## Hardesty

*Summit Smackdown November 1st*

First On-road trophy race of the season. Bring em out guys!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*The smackdown nov 1.*

Can't wait for the first Trophy Race of the season!!!
Hopefully, we some serious practice, I will trophy....
we will see...

Will be a great night of racing for sure at the best
R/C Track ever!!! See you there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Road Course Racing tonight....OH YEAH!!! Time to get my Slash into the Winner's Circle!!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

on-road racing tonight. New layoit is in. This one should be a lot of fun.

Doors open at 5 and racing starts at 7

10$ first entry and 5$ for the second

2 heats and a main. Usually done by 9:30


----------



## FrankNitti

*Smackdown*

I'll be making the trip up to run in the "Smackdown" and bringing Walt with me :thumbsup: 

David


----------



## Hardesty

FrankNitti said:


> I'll be making the trip up to run in the "Smackdown" and bringing Walt with me :thumbsup:
> 
> David


Sounds good! should be a good one.


----------



## starrx

i plan on coming too:thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

starrx said:


> i plan on coming too:thumbsup:


Glad you are coming to Summit to race the SMACKDOWN...It will be night of great racing!!! :thumbsup:

See you then at the best R/C Track ever... :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> I'll be making the trip up to run in the "Smackdown" and bringing Walt with me :thumbsup:
> 
> David


Walt has that Hulk Hogan style mustache so he will be prime for the Smackdown! 

I'm hoping to make it too, not that I'm much of a threat. But the good racers need someone to pass.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Walt has that Hulk Hogan style mustache so he will be prime for the Smackdown!
> 
> I'm hoping to make it too, not that I'm much of a threat. But the good racers need someone to pass.


That's what makes good racing...multiple skill levels to balance it out!!!. Yeah, I am with you...but let's layout it down and bring home some hardware!!! :thumbsup:

See you then at the best R/C Track ever!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-15-2013 12th Scale*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-15-2013 Slash*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-15-2013 vta*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-18-2013 VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-18-2013 12th Scale Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-18-2013 USGT Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-18-2013 Slash Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-18-2013 VTA A Main*


----------



## edonsohc

will Summit be requiring the new "spec" tire for usgt that everyone is talking about going to? or will it be required at just the "big" events?


----------



## Hardesty

edonsohc said:


> will Summit be requiring the new "spec" tire for usgt that everyone is talking about going to? or will it be required at just the "big" events?


Just ordered 20 sets. They will be here this week.We will eventually get to it being a spec tire all the time, but of course it doesn't happen overnight. We will give guys time.

After seeing them run this weekend, I would say they are a faster tire then most other tires anyway.


----------



## edonsohc

Hardesty said:


> Just ordered 20 sets. They will be here this week.We will eventually get to it being a spec tire all the time, but of course it doesn't happen overnight. We will give guys time.
> 
> After seeing them run this weekend, I would say they are a faster tire then most other tires anyway.


are they 24mm or 26mm? I just bought new rims and need to figure out what tires to Mount. or not Mount.


----------



## Nitro baby

I just read the rules and there's NO spec tire listed. Why are u guys calling it a "spec" tire? there is no spec tire in the rules...just talk about it.

I'm wondering what's going on in the rules lately.

1- last year the USVTA motor rules were no vented endbells..period! Now novak comes out with a "boss" motor with a vent in it and it's legal ?? why the change in rules ?How can they be so strick one year and changed for no reason the next. Did novak stop making the regular ballistic 25.5 ? Seriously this is a question.

2- USGT i thought was doing fine as a class and for us locally just starting to grow. Guys were leaving USVTA because they had alot more options to their liking in this class. Now you guys are talking about a spec tire for USGT, Why ? i can understand offering another tire as an option and if it's better most guys will go to it anyway. No need to force everyone to use it. My thinking is a "spec" tire will at best help the good tuner and hurt the average guy. Lets say it has more grip...does everyone want more grip ? Can everyone tune for more grip ? Lets say it has less grip. Same argument, can every adjust for that with their set up driving style ?


----------



## Hardesty

Nitro baby said:


> I just read the rules and there's NO spec tire listed. Why are u guys calling it a "spec" tire? there is no spec tire in the rules...just talk about it.
> 
> I'm wondering what's going on in the rules lately.
> 
> 1- last year the USVTA motor rules were no vented endbells..period! Now novak comes out with a "boss" motor with a vent in it and it's legal ?? why the change in rules ?How can they be so strick one year and changed for no reason the next. Did novak stop making the regular ballistic 25.5 ? Seriously this is a question.
> 
> 2- USGT i thought was doing fine as a class and for us locally just starting to grow. Guys were leaving USVTA because they had alot more options to their liking in this class. Now you guys are talking about a spec tire for USGT, Why ? i can understand offering another tire as an option and if it's better most guys will go to it anyway. No need to force everyone to use it. My thinking is a "spec" tire will at best help the good tuner and hurt the average guy. Lets say it has more grip...does everyone want more grip ? Can everyone tune for more grip ? Lets say it has less grip. Same argument, can every adjust for that with their set up driving style ?


Mike,

We are not making the rules. It sounds as if they are trying to find a spec tire partly because the most popular hpi tire has become unattainable . This has not yet become an official rule and until it does run what you want. I think it is also to keep people from playing the tire guessing game. That can get costly. What tires do you guys run at your track?

Novak does still make the regular 25.5 motor, which I have actually seen produce better numbers.

Usgt is growing nicely here as well and will continue to either way they decide to go with tires. Nice speed for smaller tracks.

Hope to see you guys for the summit smack down November 1st


----------



## Nitro baby

*Racing*

Rob replied to me in the rc tech USGT thread the rule will take place Jan 1 2014.

I would rather see it listed as a "recommended" tire instead of mandatory..aka "spec". We are currently running a range of tires, from x pattern pro's, x pattern D compound,4 fron USVTA tires and wheels and one guy is running an 15 yr old set of 26 mm tires and their working great.

I can appreciate the effort for a lower cost tire that works. What about the guys that have 3 or 4 sets of the previously allowed tire ? That's wasted money right there.

We would like to race with you guys and somewhat on a regular basis. Unfortunatly driving to FT Wayne and back at 2AM is a rough deal after a long work day Friday. We will definatly be making the Sat. onroad programs. We are running more sat. races this year. 

I see Adam is giving you guys fits in USVTA ??? That's what happens after a visit to the loft at MRCR..HAHA

See u soon my friend


----------



## Hardesty

Nitro baby said:


> Rob replied to me in the rc tech USGT thread the rule will take place Jan 1 2014.
> 
> I would rather see it listed as a "recommended" tire instead of mandatory..aka "spec". We are currently running a range of tires, from x pattern pro's, x pattern D compound,4 fron USVTA tires and wheels and one guy is running an 15 yr old set of 26 mm tires and their working great.
> 
> I can appreciate the effort for a lower cost tire that works. What about the guys that have 3 or 4 sets of the previously allowed tire ? That's wasted money right there.
> 
> We would like to race with you guys and somewhat on a regular basis. Unfortunatly driving to FT Wayne and back at 2AM is a rough deal after a long work day Friday. We will definatly be making the Sat. onroad programs. We are running more sat. races this year.
> 
> I see Adam is giving you guys fits in USVTA ??? That's what happens after a visit to the loft at MRCR..HAHA
> 
> See u soon my friend


Yep, sounds good!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Nitro baby said:


> Rob replied to me in the rc tech USGT thread the rule will take place Jan 1 2014.
> 
> I would rather see it listed as a "recommended" tire instead of mandatory..aka "spec". We are currently running a range of tires, from x pattern pro's, x pattern D compound,4 fron USVTA tires and wheels and one guy is running an 15 yr old set of 26 mm tires and their working great.
> 
> I can appreciate the effort for a lower cost tire that works. What about the guys that have 3 or 4 sets of the previously allowed tire ? That's wasted money right there.
> 
> We would like to race with you guys and somewhat on a regular basis. Unfortunatly driving to FT Wayne and back at 2AM is a rough deal after a long work day Friday. We will definatly be making the Sat. onroad programs. We are running more sat. races this year.
> 
> I see Adam is giving you guys fits in USVTA ??? That's what happens after a visit to the loft at MRCR..HAHA
> 
> See u soon my friend


Yup...I noticed that too...Adam is doing some great driving...Good job, Adam!!! :thumbsup:

By the way, Adam has been very helpful to me when I needed and of course keeps more focused by telling me exactly what I need to do without pulling any punches. Thanks Adam for keeping me in line to be a better R/C racer!!!
:wave:

Road Course Racing tonight...OH YEAH!!!

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

On road racing tonight

Tuesday night series in the works

Flyer coming soon


----------



## Hustler

Rumors of some pan car action showing up tonight... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Summitmasters, the article I wrote for RC Car Action on the USVTA Southern Nationals has been published. Summit had a big group of racers that attended and you can see your cars and some of your mugs in the photos too. I don't know if it will make it in the print edition. Waiting to hear about that. Sure does help promote VTA racing!

Scott

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2013/10/22/all-american-muscle-on-display-at-2013-usvta-southern-nationals/#


----------



## xtreme

Great article on the Nats Scott! Well done!


----------



## big_dave_man

Nice article Scott!!


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-22-2013 VTA Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-22-2013 12th Scale Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-22-2013 Slash Main*


----------



## BoydS

looks like I'm going to miss another weekend of racing bummer!!! what's this new tire mentioned for USGT? is that the Associated tire? Have a good time racing and hopefully ill see you soon.


----------



## anr211

Its these. http://www.teamgravityrc.com/store1/#!/~/category/id=6824082&offset=0&sort=normal The hobby shop has lots in stock. They're supposed to work better and wear better than x patterns.


----------



## ashxxxnt

I got a amb transponder for sale if anybody needs one 70 I can meet in fort Wayne .


----------



## Hardesty

Yes, hobby shop has plenty in stock for the same price as on line. Don't forget to support the place you race:thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

nice sales pitch Jeremy! The hobby shop is doing a great job of stocking up on stuff we need. I would like to see more JRX-s parts though, lol. Maybe you could buy all the existing parts out there and keep them on hand for those of us who still run the old stuff.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-25-2013 Slash B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-25-2013 VTA B Main*

Sorry No Video - GoPro Technical Issues


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-25-2013 USGT Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-25-2013 Slash A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-25-2013 VTA A Main*


----------



## Hardesty

Get ready for the smackdown! This Friday night. Doors open at 3:00pm and racing starts at 7:00pm Get there early to get a pit spot. Its gonna be a packed house. 

Door prizes and Gift certificates from Associated, Tekin, Viper, ModX, and Summit Raceway.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Waltss2k

We will be there


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Tuesday Night Series Racing - Series 1*


----------



## BATTMAN

whats the GT and VTA turnout looking like this Friday?...I might be free for a road trip


----------



## jonesy112

BATTMAN said:


> whats the GT and VTA turnout looking like this Friday?...I might be free for a road trip


I'll have my VTA there myron. What else do ya need ;-)


----------



## Hardesty

BATTMAN said:


> whats the GT and VTA turnout looking like this Friday?...I might be free for a road trip


I would say c or d main for vta and a b or c main for gt.


----------



## xtreme

Myron and Jonesy! 
Here's the main event people! 
Cage match in Ft Wayne Friday night.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'll be ready.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Looking foward for tonite's racing and of course, THE SMACKDOWN...
Hope to take home some hardware!!! :wave:

_LET'S GET READY TO RRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMBLE!!! :thumbsup:_

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## edonsohc

Does the motor for usgt have to be roar legal? and what's a good motor to run? I know I'll get a dozen different answers on what motor, but looking for a decent one. The one I have is a turd. I've geared it up down & adjusted the timing every way I can think of. It's a trinity pulse motor by the way.


----------



## Nitro baby

Any idea what time the program would end with a full house on friday night ?


----------



## BATTMAN

Nitro baby said:


> Any idea what time the program would end with a full house on friday night ?


ditto...Ive got to have an excuse...lol


----------



## crispy

Waltss2k said:


> We will be there


Who is the "we"?

I guess I'll try and make the trip up. I was gonna race at Walt's track, but if he's not even going to be there...


----------



## Hardesty

BATTMAN said:


> ditto...Ive got to have an excuse...lol


Should be done between 12 and 1 am


----------



## Waltss2k

crispy said:


> Who is the "we"?
> 
> I guess I'll try and make the trip up. I was gonna race at Walt's track, but if he's not even going to be there...


Me, Franklin, Scott for sure that I know of.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

In their supreme arrogance, most of the towns in and around Indianapolis have decided that they will reschedule Halloween to Friday night. Apparently kids can no longer suck it up and trick or treat in the rain. (Great life lesson there). As a result, my Friday plans will be to stay home. My kids aren't going to be kids much longer, so spending time with them Friday will have to be my priority.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the list of towns and cities so far: http://fox59.com/2013/10/29/2013-trick-or-treat-times/

My youngest daughter said, "if you are a kid, and you want candy, you suck it up and go get it!" Good life lesson there. . We live in Brownsburg.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's the list of towns and cities so far: http://fox59.com/2013/10/29/2013-trick-or-treat-times/
> 
> My youngest daughter said, "if you are a kid, and you want candy, you suck it up and go get it!" Good life lesson there. . We live in Brownsburg.


Sorry to hear that Scott! Can't fault you for being with your family though. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hate having to choose. Hope you guys have a great race! I'll be back up soon and with Kyle now that marching band is done for the year.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*TC4 CHASIS...Woo Hoo!!!*

Last night, I was a given a TC4 Chassis by Dave and Jeremy for all my hard work and dedication to Summit, which means I will be racing a VTA soon --- Oh Yeah!!! :thumbsup: 

I wasn't really expecting it last night, even though they offered several times to compensate me. All the work was for free cause I enjoy doing it, plus I want to help to promote our great track anyway I can. I have surely enjoyed helping and the way I figured it, if I want to be a National Champ some day, I need to be completely absorbed in it all capacities. There is a lot learn in R/C Racing, I want to excel at it.

*Thank you so much Dave and Jeremy for the nice gift. * You are both first class owners and I look forward to giving you both many years of service and National Title for Summit.

Also, to my fellow Summit Racers. You are a great bunch of people to hang out with. I sure enjoy the laughs and appreciate all the help you given me. :thumbsup: :wave:

(Should have my VTA ready in about three weeks!!!)

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!! *_ :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

What is the USGT tire rule in effect for this Friday's race?


----------



## Waltss2k

The spec tire rule doesn't go on effect till Jan 1


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-29-2013 Slash Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*10-29-2013 VTA Main*


----------



## BoydS

I am really starting to Miss racing. Its only been three weeks but it feels like forever. Once again work is getting in the way of fun. When I return, i will have to get rookie stripes back on the cars.

Also just checked out the new website. Man that looks nice. Great job to everyone at the smackdown. Wish I could have been there and don't give up on me yet, As soon as I get this project done, I should be back.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown 12th Scale A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown Slash A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown Slash B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown Slash C Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown USGT A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown USGT B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown VTA A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Summit Smackdown VTA C Main*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Road Coarse Racing Tonight...Woo Hoo!!! :thumbsup:

See you all there!!! :wave:

(Nice touch on the videos Lindsay!)

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

[QUOTE
(Nice touch on the videos Lindsay!)

QUOTE]

+1 on the Videos, I ilke the way you have the positions noted.
And thanks for posting the results sheets and winners pictures. Great Job!!!!! :thumbsup:

David


----------



## Hardesty

Its that time of year again. Join us for our 4th annual "Black Friday" Trophy race.

We will have some great deals in the hobby shop you wont want to miss!

Trophies for top 3 in all classes and door prizes!


----------



## starrx

Hardesty said:


> Its that time of year again. Join us for our 4th annual "Black Friday" Trophy race.
> 
> We will have some great deals in the hobby shop you wont want to miss!
> 
> Trophies for top 3 in all classes and door prizes!


what time is this event


----------



## xtreme

I'm sure doors open at noon or 3 pm Friday just like the smack down Von.


----------



## starrx

xtreme said:


> I'm sure doors open at noon or 3 pm Friday just like the smack down Von.


o ok didnt know if it would start early...because alot of ppl are off that day


----------



## regets ama

*1/12*

Sean, thanks again for your interest in my 1/12 set up, taking the time to work on my car, true the tires and show me some driving lines.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm in Fort Wayne today for work. My RC stuff accidentally wound up in the car. Might have to practice at Summit this evening. Open at 5 PM right?


----------



## Hustler

regets ama said:


> Sean, thanks again for your interest in my 1/12 set up, taking the time to work on my car, true the tires and show me some driving lines.


No worries and I'm glad to be of some service to anyone running at Summit. :thumbsup:

I should be able to make it on Tuesday again to help you wrench it up further. If I can't, I'll PM ya'.

-Sean


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Track looked great last night. Dave had the place in ship shape condition.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Road Coarse Racing at Summit...the best R/C Track ever!!! :thumbsup:

Doors open at 3:00 PM if you want to get dialed in!!! Hope to see you there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

Man that was some crazy s##t last night.:freak: The SLASH and VTA A-mains were a mess. I know that I got in the way a few times during the VTA A-main and I apologize. None of it was intentional. I know some of you may feel that I should not of been in the race, but I earned my way in via the bump up. I came up on the losing end of some driving incidents during the A-Main so I was way off pace. No biggie, it happens. When the fast guys caught me, I let them buy. Racing with the fast group is the only way some of us are going to get better. We have a very competitive club and I enjoy the hell out of hanging out and racing with everyone. Tempers flare, it happens were human. Lets not forget that we race to have fun, enjoy some camaraderie, and cure our racing fever.:thumbsup: If its all about winning, then go to the roar sanctioned races and leave us club racers alone. Bragging rights are not worth losing the friendship.

Now can't we all just get along? 

Oh and by the way I am installing rub rails on my mustang:tongue:


----------



## BoydS

Now more importantly, I would like to thank Everyone that makes the track run smooth. Dave and Jeremy are putting a lot into it to make it a nice facility, and keep the night moving quickly, Scott H. is taking care of the hobby shop, Lindsey is our resident photographer, and videographer.

Good job to all and thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## flamedxxx

How about separating the VTA class up a bit? Maybe a 'novice/beginner' vta, and 'pro' vta. Same rule sets, same amount of cars on any given night(I.E. no extra heats really), but give us slower guys a chance to have some fun and learn how to drive them better. Not all of us can make it to the track multiple times per week or for some of us even weekly to be able to get track time. Once you've proven you can run fast like the pro class, or win x-amount of heats/mains, you bump in with pro for good. It may help attract younger kids into racing the 'fast cars' instead of them feeling confined to slash, too. Dave and Jeremy do a good job at trying to keep everyone racing clean, I heard both of them on the PA last week asking people to give the leaders space and telling some to slow up and wait for the guy they crashed. I had some good guys in my slash heats last week that were good sports and cleared the road when I was leading and actually allowed me to TQ for the first time ever at summit. A little sportsmanship goes a long way fellas, lets keep that in mind. I was a bit taken aback to hear of last nights events and all I have to say about that is I hope some lessons may have been learned and priorities put in check. I'd hate to see good people leaving and not coming back because of over-inflated egos or vendettas. (I know full well I've been on both ends of the temper flares, so take this post with the assurance that I know I'm not perfect.) 

Thanks to Jeremy and Dave for doing what you do giving us a place to go have a little fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

This is something we have talked about in the past and think now is maybe a good time to give it a shot. So, starting this friday night we will start a "SPORTSMAN VTA" and a "EXPERT VTA" . This is something we hope will allow new guys to jump into vta without feeling like they are getting in other guys way.

I usually try and split drivers up in heats according to skill level, but this should allow some of the newer guys and less experienced an opportunity to take home some hardware on trophy night.

This is something we will try on a trial basis. If it works, great! If it doesn't seem to help the overall program then we wont continue to do it.

This friday when you go to sign up make sure you specify "sportsman" or "expert".

On our Tuesday night series which starts this Tuesday we will be just running one VTA class.

We hope this helps.........now lets have some fun!


----------



## flamedxxx

Very cool! count me in for sportsman next time I'm down, hopefully this Friday :thumbsup:

Thanks guys


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Tuesday Night Series Racing - Series 1*



Series 1 - Starts Tomorrow Night! You must race 4 of the 8 weeks to qualify. Classes include VTA, USGT, 12th Scale, and Slash!

Points are based on RC Scoring Pro's own Points Series software. You will be able to view your point standings every week after racing.

Please visit www.summitrcraceway.com to view our calendar of events.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

BoydS said:


> Man that was some crazy s##t last night.:freak: The SLASH and VTA A-mains were a mess. I know that I got in the way a few times during the VTA A-main and I apologize. None of it was intentional. I know some of you may feel that I should not of been in the race, but I earned my way in via the bump up. I came up on the losing end of some driving incidents during the A-Main so I was way off pace. No biggie, it happens. When the fast guys caught me, I let them buy. Racing with the fast group is the only way some of us are going to get better. We have a very competitive club and I enjoy the hell out of hanging out and racing with everyone. Tempers flare, it happens were human. Lets not forget that we race to have fun, enjoy some camaraderie, and cure our racing fever.:thumbsup: If its all about winning, then go to the roar sanctioned races and leave us club racers alone. Bragging rights are not worth losing the friendship.
> 
> Now can't we all just get along?
> 
> Oh and by the way I am installing rub rails on my mustang:tongue:


Well said, Boyd...Well Said.... :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

flamedxxx said:


> Very cool! count me in for sportsman next time I'm down, hopefully this Friday :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks guys


Cool...Since Jeremy and Dave gave me TC4 Chassis for my all my hard work, I should have my VTA ready in a few weeks to start racing... Count me in to for Sportsman!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_


----------



## big_dave_man

BoydS said:


> Man that was some crazy.....


I believe you when you say it was not intentional Boyd. Sometimes we get so caught up in the race that we lose sight of what the original intent of the night is. I am 100% at fault for this as well. I want to win just like everyone else and I let my emotions get the best of me sometimes. I have made many great friends racing over the last few years. I would hope that I keep my temper in check and don’t damage any of those friendships I’ve made. I’m sure whoever/whatever happened on Friday was forgotten by Saturday morning. :thumbsup:

Jeremy and I try hard to provide a nice, clean, organized racing program for everyone involved. That’s only part of the equation though. You guys as the racers are the other half. I truly feel we have a GREAT group of people that race at Summit. Anyone that knows me can vouch that I have been saying that since day 1. For instance, there are the regular weekly racers who have no problem rolling up their sleeves to give a new person setup help. There are the Friday Night racers that stay over and help us tear down the track. There are the racers who help out behind the counter, take videos/photographs and help with computer related issues. Jeremy and I are truly lucky to have such a great group of people to share Summit R/C Raceway with. 

Jeremy had mentioned to me in the past about splitting up the VTA. His major concern was that the Sportsman class would be racing each other and therefore not be learning from those racing the Expert class. However, we do have a wide variety of skill levels in that class so it may be time to split them up. Hopefully guys won’t feel as intimidated to join VTA. It truly is a great class to race in. We have some great people in that class to learn from. (Anyone from Adam to Mark, Jeremy to Scott, heck even I catch a good finish every now and then. :tongue I am confident that anyone in that group is willing to offer some help if needed. 

Feel free to track Jeremy or me down if you have a problem/concern, and we’ll see what we can do to help solve it. We are all ears to any suggestions you guys may have.

Thanks to everyone who makes Summit R/C Raceway what it is!


----------



## Hardesty

Another thing we are going to start implementing is heads up racing. This will teach everyone how to race people better and make good passing decisions. Also, heads up racing is part of the vta rules and everywhere else in the country does it.

This does not include slash or 1/12 scale


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Tonight is the start of the On Road Series Racing!!! WOO HOO!!!

Be racing my Slash of course and if I get my VTA done with at least 4 races left, count me in!!! :thumbsup:

Yes, Summit R/C Raceway is great track to race!!! :thumbsup: With great and caring managment like Jeremy and Dave to all the cool people that come and race, Summit is raising the bar to what a great R/C Raceway should be.

Well, may everyone racing in the Series, have fun and experience good racing. Till then, see you tonight!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

Hardesty said:


> Another thing we are going to start implementing is heads up racing. This will teach everyone how to race people better and make good passing decisions. Also, heads up racing is part of the vta rules and everywhere else in the country does it.
> 
> This does not include slash or 1/12 scale



ok, I'm a dummy, can you elaborate on heads up racing? Also, for the sportsman/expert class, I feel that I am probably more of a sportsman but have an occasional good run. Where do I fit in with this new grouping? I in know way feel like an expert.  There is probably a hand full of people asking themselves the same question.


----------



## Hardesty

BoydS said:


> ok, I'm a dummy, can you elaborate on heads up racing? Also, for the sportsman/expert class, I feel that I am probably more of a sportsman but have an occasional good run. Where do I fit in with this new grouping? I in know way feel like an expert.  There is probably a hand full of people asking themselves the same question.


Heads up racing is every race is a main. we will get you clued in when you get here.

As far as where you fit and anyone for that matter.......It will go , anyone is allowed to run expert but if you start winning sportsman weekly then you will need to bump up to expert. The whole reason for this is to make new guys feel more comfortable with where they are racing.

We hope this helps


----------



## Hardesty

Only two weeks away! Open at 3pm Race at 7pm


----------



## Hardesty

*Summit Raceway Black Friday, Saturday and Sunday Deals​*
RTR Slash (TRA58064 Retail: $264.99 Black Friday: $244.99 (Savings $20)
TC4 (ASC30101 Retail: $149.99 Black Friday: $134.99 (Savings $15)
HPI Tires (4797): Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
HPI Tires (4793 Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
Trakpower Soldering Station (TK950): Retail $79.99 Black Friday $64.99 (Savings $15)

-Save $0.50 off all shock oil 
-Save $1.00 off all spurs/pinions
-Save $1.00 off all paint
-Save $5.00 of all bodies

Don't like any of the above deals? Make your own deal! Take 5% off any* in-store purchase!

*Limited to in-stock items only. Discount applies to retail prices only.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Sportsman VTA Class*


----------



## BoydS

the racing Friday night was fun and back to normal ( I think ). The Sportsman VTA class had a good turn out and it looks like the split was pretty good between the expert and Sportsman class. I have one question/suggestion to pose that will only make the racing in the sportsman class more fun for everyone and help us all learn a bit more car control and patients. The idea of the class is to get our cars handling better, learn to drive the lines, and be smooth. How about we make it a Ladies and Gentleman agreement that it is not necessary for slower cars to pull out of their line if a faster driver comes up on them. This does a few things. One, it allows everyone to get into the groove and run their lines. It also teaches the faster driver to be more patient when approaching traffic, and it makes them learn how to pass cleanly. If your a faster driver and you wreck someone while passing (even if it isn't for position) you must still wait for that person to be recovered. Think of it as a penalty for not being smooth. 

I think this will tighten up the group of sportsman racers and make it more fun for everyone. Remember, if your in the class to win it and that's what's important, then the expert class is more for you. 

Even though I won the other night, the tight racing and fun we had was more important to me.

Let me know what you think and maybe we should discuss it Friday night.


----------



## Hardesty

BoydS said:


> the racing Friday night was fun and back to normal ( I think ). The Sportsman VTA class had a good turn out and it looks like the split was pretty good between the expert and Sportsman class. I have one question/suggestion to pose that will only make the racing in the sportsman class more fun for everyone and help us all learn a bit more car control and patients. The idea of the class is to get our cars handling better, learn to drive the lines, and be smooth. How about we make it a Ladies and Gentleman agreement that it is not necessary for slower cars to pull out of their line if a faster driver comes up on them. This does a few things. One, it allows everyone to get into the groove and run their lines. It also teaches the faster driver to be more patient when approaching traffic, and it makes them learn how to pass cleanly. If your a faster driver and you wreck someone while passing (even if it isn't for position) you must still wait for that person to be recovered. Think of it as a penalty for not being smooth.
> 
> I think this will tighten up the group of sportsman racers and make it more fun for everyone. Remember, if your in the class to win it and that's what's important, then the expert class is more for you.
> 
> Even though I won the other night, the tight racing and fun we had was more important to me.
> 
> Let me know what you think and maybe we should discuss it Friday night.


I agree Boyd. You shouldn't be pulling over anyway......Its heads up racing.


----------



## flamedxxx

well, for the first time in a very long time, I actually enjoyed running vta Friday night. I even pulled one of my brother's old tricks and bumped from the b to the a, lol. I felt it necessary to pull over in the a though, I was way down on power and my steering servo has apparently taken a dump or something else is acting up. In hindsight I should have just pulled it. Hopefully I can get it sorted relatively easily and get back out there in a few weeks. Thanks for implementing the sportsman class, I can see it bringing guys in or back that may have been a bit intimidated by it before.


----------



## Indymike5353

Hardesty said:


> I agree Boyd. You shouldn't be pulling over anyway......Its heads up racing.


Even if your being lapped or only for position?


----------



## Hardesty

Indymike5353 said:


> Even if your being lapped or only for position?


If you are being lapped for position you should give the person that is lapping a little room. However, it doesn't have to be the first turn that they come up on you. The general rule would be within 3 turns.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 12th Scale Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 Open Short Course Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 Slash A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 Slash B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 USGT Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 VTA A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-8-2013 VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-12-2013 12th Scale Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-12-2013 Slash Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-12-2013 VTA Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Series 1 - Race 1 Points*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 12th Scale Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 Slash A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 Slash B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 Slash C Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 Sportsman VTA A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 Sportsman VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 USGT Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-15-2013 VTA Main*


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Road Coarse Series tonight, at yes, the best R/C Track ever!!!
Be interesting to see if anyone who came last week can better their position or at the very least keep it.

See you all tonight!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

Summit Raceways Black Friday Weekend Specials!

RTR Slash (TRA58064 Retail: $264.99 Black Friday: $244.99 (Savings $20)

TC4 (ASC30101 Retail: $149.99 Black Friday: $134.99 (Savings $15)

HPI Tires (4797): Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
HPI Tires (4793) Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)

Trakpower Soldering Station (TK950): Retail $79.99 Black Friday $64.99 (Savings $15)

-Save $0.Summit Raceways Black Friday Weekend Specials!

RTR Slash (TRA58064 Retail: $264.99 Black Friday: $244.99 (Savings $20)

TC4 (ASC30101 Retail: $149.99 Black Friday: $134.99 (Savings $15)

HPI Tires (4797): Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
HPI Tires (4793) Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)

Trakpower Soldering Station (TK950): Retail $79.99 Black Friday $64.99 (Savings $15)

-Save $0.50 off all shock oil 
-Save $1.00 off all spurs/pinions
-Save $1.00 off all paint
-Save $5.00 of all bodies

Don't like any of the above deals? Make your own deal! Take 5% off any* in-store purchase!

*Limited to in-stock items only. Discount applies to retail prices only.
50 off all shock oil 
-Save $1.00 off all spurs/pinions
-Save $1.00 off all paint
-Save $5.00 of all bodies

Don't like any of the above deals? Make your own deal! Take 5% off any* in-store purchase!

*Limited to in-stock items only. Discount applies to retail prices only.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Road Coarse Series Race 3 of 8*

Tuesday night battle continues for Race 3 in the Summit Road Coarse Series. You can throw out you worst 4 race finishes and keep the 4 of the best. Plaques given to the Top 3 in each class!!! :thumbsup:

So, what will the ranking be after tonight? Will you claim the top spot in week 3? Pack your racing gear and ahead out to the track for some great racing. Hope to see you all there!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

Summit Raceway would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!

We hope you all enjoy your day and stay safe.

We are very thankful to have you all as racers and friends.

See you all this Friday at our Annual Black Friday On road race.

We will have a packed house, so get there early to get your pit spot.

Doors open at 3pm and racing starts at 7pm


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*11-22-2013 Friday Night On-Road Results*

11-22-2013 Friday Night On-Road Racing Results have been posted on Summit RC Raceway's Facebook Page. 

Please use the following link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Road Coarse Series Race 4 of 8 Tonite!*

Hi Roadsters...

Tonight is Race 4 of our 8 race series. Who will be in the top spot in their class? Will it be you? Grab your gear and head to one the best R/C Track
ever...

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT*__*!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Black Friday Race 11-29-2013 Results*

Black Friday Racing Results from 11-29-2013 have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's FaceBook page. Please use the following link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## Hardesty

*Midwest Grand Slam Rd 3 Midwest Summit Slam 1/3-5*

ROUND 3 OF THE MIDWEST GRAND SLAM IS AT SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY!


----------



## dragrace

SARC Nationals this Friday. Who will be there to watch the upset. 

Steve Dunn


----------



## xtreme

What is the SARC nationals?........Is there no onroad this Friday?


----------



## Hustler

xtreme said:


> What is the SARC nationals?........Is there no onroad this Friday?


SARC Nationals IS Friday onroad @ Summit. The 12th scalers show up loaded for bear, so we call it the SARC Nationals because we take Friday club racing way too seriously.

Summit Area Radio Car Club is an old (now defunct because Summit replaced it) club that used to be the onroad organizing body in FtW. Some of us were members back then, others are so old that they started racing when electricity was invented...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

dragrace said:


> SARC Nationals this Friday. Who will be there to watch the upset.
> 
> Steve Dunn


 I will and I hope you will too, or I'll be on old tires... lol.

-Sean


----------



## big_dave_man

SARC Nationals, VTA Nationals, Midwest Summit Slam, ROAR Regional Races..... the list goes on and on! Summit is truly a top notch racing facility! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> SARC Nationals, VTA Nationals, Midwest Summit Slam, ROAR Regional Races..... the list goes on and on! Summit is truly a top notch racing facility!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:



Yup...Summit is a World Class R/C Racing Facility without a doubt!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

Now if I could just get my driving up to top notch. See you guys tonight.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

If you hadn't been down since last Friday...you need to grab your R/C Gear and head to the track. We have a new layout that is unorthodox in comparison to what we have done in the past. Quite technical and fun to drive!!!

Hope you to see you where? At the best R/C Track, of course!!! :thumbsup:
(I will racing after all; family engagement got cancelled.)

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## edonsohc

Great track layout. something different. Not just the usual long straight into a sweeper. I enjoyed running it, even running it backwards was fun.


----------



## flamedxxx

edonsohc said:


> Great track layout. something different. Not just the usual long straight into a sweeper. I enjoyed running it, even running it backwards was fun.


^^^^+1000000 to this!!^^^^

Thoroughly enjoyed racing last night, especially that sportsman vta main. Running it backwards really leveled the field out. Gotta send a big shout out of thanks to big brother Sam for bailing me out yet again when my club esc took a crap with not just a replacement esc, but a whole chassis ready to rock that he just put my motor in. Also want to thank Preston and Cory for helping me diagnose my issues with it that led to the swap. 

Anyone else have any issues with the club esc?

The drive home in 'snowpocalypse' was fun.


----------



## FrankNitti

flamedxxx said:


> Anyone else have any issues with the club esc?


I was one of three guy's that bought the club combo to run in VTA and all three ran fine the frist week we ran them, the second week we ran them ALL THREE went poof that night.
I have since started running the Justsock Hobbywing with zero problems. I still run the SS Novak motor.

David


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*12-6-2013 Friday Night On-Road Racing*

12-6-2013 Friday Night On-Road Racing results and videos have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's Facebook page. Please use the following link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Road Coarse Series Race 5 of 8 Tonite!*

Hi Summit Roadsters....

Well, Lindsay the Slash Queen has secured 1st Place in the series; there is no catching her ( Way to go Lindsay on a perfect run!!!! :thumbsup: )

Right now, with 3 races left, 2nd and 3rd are up for grabs. Yours truly, is in 2nd, but after analyzing the points, this is any ones game.

I will be ready to race with game face on....Let's get a good turnout for the rest of the series...Sure, we have tons of snow, but "Oh what fun is to race at Summit R/C Raceway - Hey!!!!" ( Couldn't resist!) :wave

See you all at the best R/C Track ever and getting better!!! 

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

Its that time again! More info to follow.


----------



## edonsohc

There any racing the Friday after Christmas?


----------



## Hardesty

edonsohc said:


> There any racing the Friday after Christmas?


Yes.

Open at 3pm

Race at 7pm


----------



## jonesy112

I'm pretty sure me and john are planning on coming up this Friday. Have those 17.5 TCs ready


----------



## BoydS

Hardesty said:


> Yes.
> 
> Open at 3pm
> 
> Race at 7pm


Maybe I can finally make one. I am scheduled to work but I am going to try like heck to get out of their early enough to make it.

Starting to suck, work is getting way in the way of racing. I wish Alliances (place of employment) priorities aligned with mine.


----------



## Hardesty

jonesy112 said:


> I'm pretty sure me and john are planning on coming up this Friday. Have those 17.5 TCs ready


Sounds good! Sounds like we will have more than enough for class.


----------



## daver

Just wondering if anybody has a 25.5 laying around they might sell at a good price? I wouldn't mind coming and running roadcourse every now and then, just won't make it often enough to spend any money on it.
LMK,
Dave


----------



## Hardesty

daver said:


> Just wondering if anybody has a 25.5 laying around they might sell at a good price? I wouldn't mind coming and running roadcourse every now and then, just won't make it often enough to spend any money on it.
> LMK,
> Dave


Come see me on Saturday Dave . I've got one for you.


----------



## daver

Thanks Jeremy,
I might come race tomorrow night then.


----------



## Hardesty

daver said:


> Thanks Jeremy,
> I might come race tomorrow night then.


Ok. Sounds good. See you then.


----------



## Hardesty

*USVTA Indoor Carpet Nats RD 2 Tripple Crown Series*

Here's the link to rcsignup to get your entries in. When submitting payment, please choose friends and family option.

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3627

We only have the the space for 75 bodies, so get your entries in.

Any questions feel free to contact me.

Jeremy Hardesty


----------



## Hardesty

This weekend! Doors open tomorrow at noon.


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Midwest Summit Slam Race Results*

Pictures, Videos, & Results from the Midwest Summit Slam 2014 Race have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's Facebook page. 

Here's a link!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## Hardesty

get signed up guys! Pits are filling fast!

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3627


----------



## edonsohc

new local celebrity & Summit rc racer Shane Mills got a picture published in the March 2014 issue of rc car action. I wonder if he will be signing autographs at the next race? lol.


----------



## Hardesty

edonsohc said:


> new local celebrity & Summit rc racer Shane Mills got a picture published in the March 2014 issue of rc car action. I wonder if he will be signing autographs at the next race? lol.


Awesome! Do you have a link?


----------



## edonsohc

no link, but here's a picture of the picture. lol.


----------



## RCmiller

I see they didn't mention the name Sprinkles in the write up on Shane's car. Might have to send them some additional information to publish. Sorry Shane. I'm sure you knew that was coming though. Congrats on getting in the mag!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

edonsohc said:


> no link, but here's a picture of the picture. lol.


Congrats - Shane!!! :thumbsup: I knew you had the right stuff....I would be most honored if you sign a copy.... Just think, I got to pit with the one and only!!! AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

I am hoping to get some 17.5 TC action in this Friday. :hat:


----------



## Hardesty

sportpak said:


> I am hoping to get some 17.5 TC action in this Friday. :hat:


Good! We have 6 on Tuesday. We should have about as many this friday


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*RGT Racing / Master Spas Shirts...*

Just got my RGT Racing Shirts today with the logo of my great company Master Spas. Definitely proud to be representing them at R/C Race events, for sure! :thumbsup: 
If you are inline to purchase a new spa, go checkout http://www.masterspas.com/ to see our current models...I'm sure you will be impressed. Til next time...

(Should have my Slash read to race on Friday!!!) :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*1-17-2014 Friday Night On-Road Racing Videos Posted*

The videos from 1-17-2014 Friday night On-Road have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's Facebook page. Check 'em out!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## xtreme

Why are we still here? All of us should be down in Florida where the temps are at lest 60°+. None of this record cold crap. All of us could be racing our cars at the biggest event we could ever attend. Bet you I remember this weather this time next year. Lol. My .02 cents just getting a little stir crazy setting in the house almost the entire month of January. I'm Planning on racing Friday see you then. 

Best of luck to all my racing buddies that get to run the Birds!


----------



## buckeye dan

i will be there too.. hope greg g will be there too with his vta… u gonna get Big Ted there ?


----------



## regets ama

going to get all the way up to a balmy 3 degrees today, will the track be open toinght for on road?


----------



## Hardesty

regets ama said:


> going to get all the way up to a balmy 3 degrees today, will the track be open toinght for on road?


No, unfortunately, the heater can not keep up and doesn't make for enjoyable race conditions. We have decided to close tonight


----------



## regets ama

Hardesty said:


> No, unfortunately, the heater can not keep up and doesn't make for enjoyable race conditions. We have decided to close tonight


Thanks for the quick response, good executive decision. After this week it appears to be warming past the freezing point and we will be racing again.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Hopefully, I will have my Slash ready...(VTA soon..)
See you all the track on Friday.... :wave: 

[email protected] the best R/C Track ever....

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

To all going to Snowbirds: Good racing to you and may you all bring back some hardware!!! :wave:

Also to Adam and Aaron (Lemons Racing) who will be racing full scale Road Coarse in Alabama: You've got this; fine the line and race hard!!! :thumbsup:


_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_


----------



## xtreme

Vta is up next on snowbirds web cam!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

How many Summit guys went? I think there are several from Indy down there. I would love to go someday even if it was just to watch and then soak up a little Disney too.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> How many Summit guys went? I think there are several from Indy down there. I would love to go someday even if it was just to watch and then soak up a little Disney too.


A handful of oval guys went. I'd love to go sometime as well. Maybe we can all rent a bus next year and head down.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

big_dave_man said:


> A handful of oval guys went. I'd love to go sometime as well. Maybe we can all rent a bus next year and head down.



I would of love to gone down this year to race Oval and Road Coarse, but the the timing was not right. DEFINITELY NEXT YEAR!!! Bring home some hardware Summit Racers!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> Maybe we can all rent a bus next year and head down.


Now THAT's an idea. ROADTRIP!


----------



## nutz4rc

Rent a van not the family "truckster"..... LOL


----------



## big_dave_man

Shotgun!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish we could make it to the USVTA Indoor Nationals event on 2/21 - 2/22. I'm sure its going to be a good one. 

He and I had hoped to go, but found out his jazz band performance schedule the same weekend is goofing that up. Darn Darn Darn Darn!


----------



## xtreme

Scott you have to make a appearance! 
Who else will report to rc action on the second leg of usvta series? 
Feel free to use that for a excuse for at least one day.lol


----------



## Hardesty

xtreme said:


> Scott you have to make a appearance!
> Who else will report to rc action on the second leg of usvta series?
> Feel free to use that for a excuse for at least one day.lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## PBRman

who's racing tonight? Trying to decide if we should brave this horrible storm


----------



## Hardesty

PBRman said:


> who's racing tonight? Trying to decide if we should brave this horrible storm


We are racing tonight. Bring em out.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

I will be there working in the Shop with Scott...See you there!!! :wave:
Will be back on the track soon!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## mik555

What wieght shock oil do you guys run in the vtas at summit?


----------



## xtreme

I used 30 wt in vta


----------



## mik555

xtreme said:


> I used 30 wt in vta


Thank you


----------



## RCmiller

Corey or Preston. Don't know your usernames to PM you so hope you happen to see this. Where did you guys get the braided cable sleaving you used on your charger cables? Someplace local or do I have to order it? If anyone else knows please reply as well. Thanks.


----------



## mik555

Get ahold of rielly53 in the summit oval.. He had some for sale saturday..hardesty mite know.


----------



## mik555

Ill txt corey also to check this question for you


----------



## RCmiller

Thanks


----------



## Corey1701

*Charging leads*

Try this link... I think I used 1/2 inch size. It's so cheap that I bought a bunch of different sizes and used what fit best and then had extra for other things. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-cable-sleeving/=qmsw3m

Then click on expandable sleeving..


----------



## xtreme

Nolan Porter sells those leads Mark. Porterhouse Motorsports.com up near Chicago. 
Think he had them for sale down in Nashville.
He runs with the crew from harbor hobbies im sure Eric Whiteside has some on hand.
Nolan maybe racing at summit next weekend?


----------



## Mackin

One of the guys that was at The Gate on Sat had a power supply that someone was building down your way. Does anyone know who that might be? I would like to buy one if possible.

thanks 
chuck


----------



## Hardesty

Mackin said:


> One of the guys that was at The Gate on Sat had a power supply that someone was building down your way. Does anyone know who that might be? I would like to buy one if possible.
> 
> thanks
> chuck


If it was a HP 47amp pc power supply, it was probably from us. We make them here and sell them for 49.99. Let me know if you want one and i will have one for you when you get here on the 21st.

Jeremy


----------



## Mackin

Hardesty said:


> If it was a HP 47amp pc power supply, it was probably from us. We make them here and sell them for 49.99. Let me know if you want one and i will have one for you when you get here on the 21st.
> 
> Jeremy


I sure that is what it was. I'll take one. Thanks, See you one the 21st. Really looking forward to it.

chuck


----------



## regets ama

*2-11*

if possible, let us know if you will be racing Tuesday knowing that the weather is still forecast for zero,


----------



## Hardesty

regets ama said:


> if possible, let us know if you will be racing Tuesday knowing that the weather is still forecast for zero,


We will be racing. The heater has been fixed and we will not need to close because of temperatures anymore.:thumbsup:


----------



## anr211

Hardesty said:


> We will be racing. The heater has been fixed and we will not need to close because of temperatures anymore.:thumbsup:


I will save you our best window seat John!


----------



## RGTRacing41X

I will be there working in the shop w/ Scott Heath to make sure you all have what you need during the NATS. (VTA needs assembled and I need tons of practice). Slash also is in the pits... (Will be in tonight as well.)

Hope to see all at the best track ever!!! :wave:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*Usvta indoor nationals @ summit*

Well, today is the day!!!! :wave: The Summit Crew has worked hard in preparation for this big event. I must say that the Shop/Track are in tip top shape; everything looks AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Love to be racing this weekend, but my VTA is not ready and I have not raced in a high caliber VTA race such as this; next time for sure.

Anyway, I will be working with Scott Heath behind the counter to make sure you all have everything you need.

May everyone have an AWESOME time!!! *GOOD RACING TO ALL OF YOU!!! *:wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*2014 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals Results*

Videos and Results from this past weekends 2014 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's Facebook page. 

Here is the link:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732?ref=stream

Enjoy!


----------



## Hardesty

Due to scheduling conflicts we will not be racing this Tuesday night. See you guys Friday to race on the nats layout with tons of traction.


----------



## regets ama

*2014 ROAR Carpet Nationals*

Our Indy celebs are partaking in the 2014 Carpet ROAR Nationals this weekend. You can catch it on your PC at Live RC.
Jonesy has qualified P 5 in 13.5 TC and P 10 in 17.5 TC for the triple A Mains while Cody W has qualified P 8 in Mod TC for his triple A Main. Good luck to the both of them (and the drive back home)!


----------



## xtreme

Keep us updated on the crew!


----------



## regets ama

*BREAKING NEWS (not a winter advisory)*

2014 ROAR US Carpet Nationals are in the books. Our Indy celebs both qualified for the A Mains. Jonesy finished his triple A Mains with an impressive overall 6th in both 17.5 TC and 13.5 TC. Cody Woods finished his triple A Mains with a great debut and finished 6th in Mod TC. Congratulations to both of them.

(say goodbye to the D3,5)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There's a general hobby show in Fort Wayne this weekend. I've not been, but some of the guys here in Indy I know say its worth the drive. Any of you been?

http://www.cpishows.com/pdf%20files/RC%20Flyer.pdf


----------



## Hardesty

IndyHobbies.com said:


> There's a general hobby show in Fort Wayne this weekend. I've not been, but some of the guys here in Indy I know say its worth the drive. Any of you been?
> 
> http://www.cpishows.com/pdf%20files/RC%20Flyer.pdf


Summit will have a booth there.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

*GO TEAM!!! :thumbsup:

*_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hardesty said:


> Summit will have a booth there.


Well how about that! :thumbsup:

I'll come find you if I'm able to go. 

Scott


----------



## regets ama

*Report*

Local Ft Wayne driver, Adam Russell takes home 2nd place in 17.5TC at the Madison Outlaw On road event 3-8-14. Jonesy took the first place honors.
David Franklin TQ and Win in USGT and John Greenwell covered the 10 car A main VTA with his win and $100 cash prize.

Congratulations to all!


----------



## regets ama

*Breaking news*

Local Indy talent, Cody Woods, signs with Serpent as factory sponsored TC driver!

Traveling to various circuits with steady results = factory recognition, Congratulations!

Who's next?


----------



## Hardesty

Last Trophy race for the season! Bring em out guys!

25 for the first class and 15 for the second


----------



## Mackin

Wish I could make it. I had a great time when I was there a couple of weeks ago.

chuck


----------



## RGTRacing41X

regets ama said:


> Local Ft Wayne driver, Adam Russell takes home 2nd place in 17.5TC at the Madison Outlaw On road event 3-8-14. Jonesy took the first place honors.
> David Franklin TQ and Win in USGT and John Greenwell covered the 10 car A main VTA with his win and $100 cash prize.
> 
> Congratulations to all!


Way to go Adam, Jonesy, David, and John!!! Congrats on your podium finishes!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty

sorry for the confusion, we are running 17.5 touring car as well at our Anniversary race next friday.


----------



## Indymike5353

*TC4 shocks*

He all, Im looking for a set of threaded shock bodies for my TC4. If you hear of any let me know. Thanks
Mike Foulk


----------



## Hardesty

This weekend! Looks like we will have a good turnout. Bring em out for the last trophy race of the season.:thumbsup: We will be adding a sportsman VTA and 17.5 TC is offered


----------



## regets ama

*Local Talent Sponsorship*

Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded. 

Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


----------



## Hardesty

regets ama said:


> Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded.
> 
> Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


I heard he will be blessing us with his talent this Friday night for our 11th anniversary race:tongue:


Congrats Jonesy. Well deserved.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

regets ama said:


> Terrific news for another of our local Indy talented on road drivers. Michael Jones of Rock Star Paint has accepted factory sponsorship with the XRAY-RCAMERICA Team. Competing at multiple venues across the country with consistent quality results has been recognized and rewarded.
> 
> Proudly, Congratulations to Michael.


Awesome...Way to go Jonesy!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Looking forward to racing tonight and 11th Anniversary Race (Hopefully, I will podium!). But it will tough, because of the great talent all of you are!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Scottyfw

Nice to see your slash back on the track rick! Keep it up and you'll get battling for a victory soon!


----------



## Indymike5353

Thanks Adam and Matt for all the help on the TC4 last night. One practice session, one qualifier and got up to second in the Main. Pretty amazing.
GO TEAM ASSOCIATED! LOL


----------



## microed

Hardesty said:


> This weekend! Looks like we will have a good turnout. Bring em out for the last trophy race of the season.:thumbsup: We will be adding a sportsman VTA and 17.5 TC is offered


This may be a dumb question, but what is sportsman VTA?


----------



## big_dave_man

microed said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what is sportsman VTA?


Basically a beginner VTA class. Same rules and everything.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

Scottyfw said:


> Nice to see your slash back on the track rick! Keep it up and you'll get battling for a victory soon!


Thanks, Scott...It is definitely good to get back on the track...Got a keep in mind throttle control (thanks Adam for the advice).

I will bw getting ready for this Friday...I will settle for a 2nd or 3rd. Lindsay is really tough to beat in Slash...

Thanks again, Scott for the encouragement. :wave: On to Victory Lane!!! :thumbsup:

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew1984

Rick it was good seeing you running that white 41X machine again. Glad to see you back on the track. Keep it up and remember practice makes perfect. See you friday.


----------



## RGTRacing41X

matthew1984 said:


> Rick it was good seeing you running that white 41X machine again. Glad to see you back on the track. Keep it up and remember practice makes perfect. See you friday.


Thanks Matt.... :wave: Yup...Great to be back!!! Maybe a podium in Slash this Friday? Will see...Let's go racing everyone!!! 

_*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*3-21 on road*

will the event this friday be a 2 or 3 qualifier


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> will the event this friday be a 2 or 3 qualifier


3 qualifiers and a main


----------



## Mackin

I see you open at 3 on Fridays. What time are you done racing Friday nights.

thanks
chuck


----------



## big_dave_man

Mackin said:


> I see you open at 3 on Fridays. What time are you done racing Friday nights.
> 
> thanks
> chuck


We start racing at 7 and usually finish by 11:30 or 12:00.


----------



## Hardesty

Mackin said:


> I see you open at 3 on Fridays. What time are you done racing Friday nights.
> 
> thanks
> chuck


We usually finish around midnight.


----------



## Mackin

Thanks, Planning on coming down some Fri night.


----------



## Hardesty

Mackin said:


> Thanks, Planning on coming down some Fri night.


Only 5 Fridays left


----------



## microed

Hardesty said:


> Only 5 Fridays left


When is the last Friday you are racing? It looks like there are 7 Fridays left according to your website.


----------



## Hardesty

microed said:


> when is the last friday you are racing? It looks like there are 7 fridays left according to your website.


we start racing outdoors first weekend in may


----------



## Hardesty

This week’s schedule March 31st-April 6th

Monday Closed

Tuesday 5:30pm-9:00pm On-road practice NO RACING

Wednesday 5:30pm-9:00pm On road practice

Thursday 5:30pm-9:00pm On-road practice

Friday 3:00pm till On-road racing Starts at 7pm

Saturday 11:00am till Oval Racing Starts at 4pm

Sunday 1:00pm-6:00pm Oval Practice


----------



## regets ama

*4-8*

Just curious if Tuesday program will be test and tune again.


----------



## microed

I am coming up tomorrow to race with you all. What traction compound(s) do you allow?

-Ed


----------



## jonesy112

microed said:


> I am coming up tomorrow to race with you all. What traction compound(s) do you allow?
> 
> -Ed


Its Odorless only for the traction compounds Ed. SXT3.0 is the most common there, LCG & Jack the Gripper & Muddslide are also allowed.


----------



## microed

jonesy112 said:


> Its Odorless only for the traction compounds Ed. SXT3.0 is the most common there, LCG & Jack the Gripper & Muddslide are also allowed.


Thanks MJ!


----------



## microed

Had a good time racing with you all last night. That mudslide traction compound made my VTA tires way to sticky causing me all kinds of problems. I should have just ran my 17.5 car because it was dialed in. I plan on coming back this fall. See you then.

-Ed


----------



## Miller Time

Anyone running 17.5 TC This Friday?


----------



## RCmiller

I'll have mine so I hope so. Just need one more. Adam? Paul? Scott?


----------



## B-rad

I will run 17.5.


----------



## PBRman

I'll probably run 17.5 again. If it can stay in one piece long enough we'll have to wait and see??? Those walls aren't as forgiving at that speed.


----------



## big_dave_man

Nice day for racing.......INSIDE! Doors at 3 and racing at 7. Final carpet race of the season.


----------



## sportpak

I wish I was making it tonight.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I wish I was making it tonight.


There's a mental picture I could have done without.

17.5 TC SARC Nationals folks, bring it... :thumbsup:


-Sean


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> Nice day for racing.......INSIDE! Doors at 3 and racing at 7. Final carpet race of the season.


Darn! I was hoping to get there one last time bedore summer season started. Oh well, life gets busy sometimes.


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> There's a mental picture I could have done without.
> 
> 
> -Sean


yeah, you could take that a few different ways. it wont be near as scandalous as I'd like. Frozen pizza and asleep by 830 most likely. I have an awesome life. lol


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Darn! I was hoping to get there one last time bedore summer season started. Oh well, life gets busy sometimes.


We will be racing on the carpet some over the summer. We haven't put together a schedule yet though. Watch this thread and Facebook for updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Nice meeting you guys yesterday and talking for a bit. I hope I can come up some Friday this summer when you race inside.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> We will be racing on the carpet some over the summer.


----------



## big_dave_man

Anyone interested in running indoors next Friday? (5/23/14)


----------



## Hardesty

:thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> Anyone interested in running indoors next Friday? (5/23/14)


Sure would like to have an occasional Tuesday night open for on road.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> Sure would like to have an occasional Tuesday night open for on road.


Racing or practice? I'm flexible. If we can get everyone to agree on a night, I'm down.


----------



## xtreme

big_dave_man said:


> Anyone interested in running indoors next Friday? (5/23/14)


I'm down for the 23rd! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCmiller

big_dave_man said:


> Anyone interested in running indoors next Friday? (5/23/14)


I'm in!


----------



## BoydS

me too!


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> Racing or practice? I'm flexible. If we can get everyone to agree on a night, I'm down.


yes, practice or racing, just something that breaks up the work week, maybe one night every other week but doesnt affect your off road events would be terrific. thanks for considering


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> Anyone interested in running indoors next Friday? (5/23/14)


Wish I could but that's Carb Day at the IMS track. I promised Kyle we'd go there for that in the afternoon.


----------



## big_dave_man

big_dave_man said:


> Anyone interested in running indoors next Friday? (5/23/14)


We have a handful of guys already. Anyone else interested?


----------



## BadSign

If you have some weekdays in June or July, I'd be interested.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> yes, practice or racing, just something that breaks up the work week, maybe one night every other week but doesnt affect your off road events would be terrific. thanks for considering


Indoor track is open for practice during regular hours. You might give us a call or post on here to make sure the oval isn't set up though.

*The road course will be set up this week for our race on Friday if you're interested.


----------



## Hardesty

Racing this Friday! Doors open at 3pm and racing starts at 7pm.

See you guys Friday!


----------



## big_dave_man

Looking for something to do tonight? Come on out and race on the carpet with us! Doors at 3 and Racing at 7. See you there!


----------



## xtreme

Info is up on the 2014 VTA southern nationals!
(Ron Burgundy voice).. Summit team assemble! Lol
Sept 17-21 Music City! Nashville Tenn.


----------



## jonesy112

xtreme said:


> Info is up on the 2014 VTA southern nationals!
> (Ron Burgundy voice).. Summit team assemble! Lol
> Sept 17-21 Music City! Nashville Tenn.


Does this mean I get to race under the Team Summit banner this year?!


----------



## xtreme

I thought you were team captain! Lol of course you're Rollin with us!


----------



## big_dave_man

We need to defend our VTA title from Chicago! Mark your calendar boys! It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## big_dave_man

FYI - Shop/Track will open at 5pm today. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Scottyfw

Count me in this year!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm beginning to think the Summit guys are going to have quite the road trip to the Southern Nationals!


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to have to find a team banner to race under.


----------



## big_dave_man

Don't forget to sign up for your VTA/USGT membership! 

https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/home?pli=1


----------



## xtreme

Done! Fastest $15 I've ever spent.


----------



## Scottyfw

Ditto Sam!!


----------



## Adam B

Hey guys, how's the new carpet project looking?


----------



## big_dave_man

*Please email me your name and vta/usgt number so I can update our scoring software - [email protected]


----------



## big_dave_man

Adam B said:


> Hey guys, how's the new carpet project looking?


We discussed it last night actually. We're going to make some calls today. It's not going to happen overnight but we are getting the wheels in motion.


----------



## big_dave_man

Time to break out those Slashes! This event is limited to the first 10 teams. Prizes to the top 3! Send message on Facebook or email ([email protected]) to sign up or ask questions!


----------



## Scottyfw

Slash 500. Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## big_dave_man

5 Teams signed up. 5 more spots available.


----------



## xtreme

Two teams from Ohio coming.


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> Two teams from Ohio coming.


Down to three open spots now!


----------



## BoydS

The Slash 500 is going to be alot of fun. I think we should require a two beer chug at each driver change for all three drivers!

If my calculations are correct that would be 16 beers in just over two hours.:drunk:


----------



## xtreme

Challenge accepted! Who's bringing the solo cups?


----------



## Indymike5353

BoydS said:


> The Slash 500 is going to be alot of fun. I think we should require a two beer chug at each driver change for all three drivers!
> 
> If my calculations are correct that would be 16 beers in just over two hours.:drunk:


That would be awesome! lol


----------



## big_dave_man

BoydS said:


> The Slash 500 is going to be alot of fun. I think we should require a two beer chug at each driver change for all three drivers!
> 
> If my calculations are correct that would be 16 beers in just over two hours.:drunk:


Easy now! I may have to run this by the legal dept. lol


----------



## big_dave_man

Fellow VTA Racers - Myron (promotor for the Southern Nats) has offered to let all the Summit guys pit together. However, we need to let him know the total number. Please text me (260-402-9108) or email me ([email protected]) and confirm your entry so we can give Myron a final headcount. Thanks!


----------



## big_dave_man

big_dave_man said:


>


UPDATE: 

- We have 8 teams signed up. Room for two more. 
- Slight change - Mandatory pit stops will now be every 10 minutes. I ran mine for 15 minutes the other night and I feel that may be pushing the battery limits. 
- REMINDER: Must be a Stock Slash as per the rules on summitrcraceway.com. 

Please let me know if there are any questions.

Thanks and I'll see everyone on August 8th!


----------



## big_dave_man

Only one spot left now!


----------



## big_dave_man

big_dave_man said:


> Fellow VTA Racers - Myron (promotor for the Southern Nats) has offered to let all the Summit guys pit together. However, we need to let him know the total number. Please text me (260-402-9108) or email me ([email protected]) and confirm your entry so we can give Myron a final headcount. Thanks!


Here is what I have:

1. Michael Jones
2. Cody Woods
3. Adam Russell

4. Dave Hart
5. Mark Miller
6. Paul Richardson
7. Scott Windsor
8. Larry Gross
9. Mike Mitchell
10. Matt Meeks
11. Sam Bailey

Michael/Cody/Adam are finding their own way and assume taking care of their own rooms. That leaves 8 of us. 

I have four rooms reserved for the host hotel (Sleep Inn). Total comes out to $148 per person for 3 nights.

I've heard that the hotels are questionable near the track - This hotel is 10 minutes away. However, it is the host hotel so I assume it's on the up and up. Realistically, we only need a place to lay our heads at night anyway.

Let me know if anyone has any questions/concerns.


----------



## FrankNitti

big_dave_man said:


> I've heard that the hotels are questionable near the track - This hotel is 10 minutes away. However, it is the host hotel so I assume it's on the up and up. Realistically, we only need a place to lay our heads at night anyway.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions/concerns.


Dave,
Me and Walt stayed at the Sleep Inn (Host Hotel) last year and we had no problems at all. We are staying there again. 

David "Indy-Dave" Franklin


----------



## big_dave_man

FrankNitti said:


> Dave,
> Me and Walt stayed at the Sleep Inn (Host Hotel) last year and we had no problems at all. We are staying there again.
> 
> David "Indy-Dave" Franklin


Thanks for the reassurance Dave! We'll see you guys down there!


----------



## big_dave_man

I'm thinking of putting together a test/tune night in preperation for Nashville. Any thoughts? Maybe a Friday evening? We can knock the dust of our cars and run some laps. I'll hook up the timing/scoring and spray the track for a little extra grip.

I'm thinking 8/15/14? We open at 3 and can run until 10 or 11 if needed?


----------



## jonesy112

big_dave_man said:


> I'm thinking of putting together a test/tune night in preperation for Nashville. Any thoughts? Maybe a Friday evening? We can knock the dust of our cars and run some laps. I'll hook up the timing/scoring and spray the track for a little extra grip.
> 
> I'm thinking 8/15/14? We open at 3 and can run until 10 or 11 if needed?


I wouldnt be able to make that night, I fly out to Oregon for a week and a half that evening. (I know, everyone feels so horrible about that LOL).

For totally personal reasons and so I could make it, id vote for 8/29 instead. (although thats the start of Labor Day weekend isnt it?, not sure if thats a good or bad thing)

If I miss this one, Im sure I would make it up to Summit at least once before nashville


----------



## big_dave_man

jonesy112 said:


> I wouldnt be able to make that night, I fly out to Oregon for a week and a half that evening. (I know, everyone feels so horrible about that LOL).
> 
> For totally personal reasons and so I could make it, id vote for 8/29 instead. (although thats the start of Labor Day weekend isnt it?, not sure if thats a good or bad thing)
> 
> If I miss this one, Im sure I would make it up to Summit at least once before nashville


Not that you need any practice :tongue: but I am open to any date really. Maybe we can do 8/1 and 8/29?


----------



## jonesy112

big_dave_man said:


> Not that you need any practice :tongue: but I am open to any date really. Maybe we can do 8/1 and 8/29?


id be there for both of those!

What works for everyone else?


----------



## xtreme

I'm in for both dates!


----------



## PBRman

I could make those dates work as well.


----------



## big_dave_man

Sounds like we have our dates. 8/1 and 8/29. We'll open at 3 and stay open until 10 or 11.


----------



## FrankNitti

big_dave_man said:


> Sounds like we have our dates. 8/1 and 8/29. We'll open at 3 and stay open until 10 or 11.


I'm there on the 1st !!! :thumbsup:

"Indy Dave"


----------



## big_dave_man

Still room for one more team.....


----------



## edonsohc

do u have a list of teams entered? or can u post them? just curious to see who all is running.


----------



## big_dave_man

edonsohc said:


> do u have a list of teams entered? or can u post them? just curious to see who all is running.


I do have a list. I will post the teams tonight.


----------



## big_dave_man

REMINDER: This Friday we will be open late for some carpet testing and tuning! Knock the dust off your cars and lay down some laps in preperation for the upcoming events/season!


----------



## big_dave_man

Sorry for the delay. Here are the nine teams so far:

Scott Windsor
Lyndsey Windsor
Mark Miller

Michael Jones
John Steger
Unknown

Boyd Foulk
Mike Foulk
Adam Russell

Matt Meeks
Aaron King
Wade Colklasure

Bobby Goodman
Unknown 
Unknown 

Rick Taylor
Brian Hartman
Unknown

James Staton
Unknown
Unknown

Sam Bailey
Dave Brown
Dan Hissong

Mike Mitchell
Jeff Mitchell
Merrill Mitchell


----------



## Scottyfw

Shaping up to be some some serious competition!!! Awesome


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like a blast. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## jonesy112

Well, since he refused to dress up like the stig and wear a helmet all night, we might as well announce that the third driver to John and myselfs team is Mr. Cody Woods. 

See you all tonight for the first night of the season back on the carpet.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Well, since he refused to dress up like the stig and wear a helmet all night, we might as well announce that the third driver to John and myselfs team is Mr. Cody Woods.
> 
> See you all tonight for the first night of the season back on the carpet.


You kidding me? I'd do that in a heartbeat!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> You kidding me? I'd do that in a heartbeat!


You shouldn't have said that. You forget that I own plenty of racing suits and helmets?


----------



## cwoods34

You forget that I have no shame in wearing a sponsor shirt that has kittens on it?


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks Dave for opening up last night for a early practice session to kick off the season. I had an absolute blast last night, and surprisingly didnt break my mod car in half, despite me and codys best efforts.

It was good to see so many faces there last night, and im really happy to see a few new 17.5 cars out and about. If anyone else is still on the fence about building one, just got for it. There is plenty of knowledge and help wandering around summit that is more than willing to help to get you sorted out and heading in the right direction.

Hope everyone else had a good time and got some rust knocked off. Already looking forward to the 29th for a final tune up before southern nationals.


----------



## edonsohc

jonesy112 said:


> Thanks Dave for opening up last night for a early practice session to kick off the season. I had an absolute blast last night, and surprisingly didnt break my mod car in half, despite me and codys best efforts.
> 
> It was good to see so many faces there last night, and im really happy to see a few new 17.5 cars out and about. If anyone else is still on the fence about building one, just got for it. There is plenty of knowledge and help wandering around summit that is more than willing to help to get you sorted out and heading in the right direction.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good time and got some rust knocked off. Already looking forward to the 29th for a final tune up before southern nationals.


I greatly appreciated the help with my 17.5 car u and Cody gave me. it's great advice and willingness to help people that make this hobby great. thanks again!


----------



## jonesy112

edonsohc said:


> I greatly appreciated the help with my 17.5 car u and Cody gave me. it's great advice and willingness to help people that make this hobby great. thanks again!


You are very welcome. We both enjoy helping out as much as possible. Just ask Adam how his vta car was handling from the start to the end of the night.


----------



## regets ama

*2013 xray t4 for sale*

For Sale is my current USGT 2013 XRAY T4. This set up sat on the pole at Indy Slots a couple of weeks ago, the last time I ran the class. It is available either as a ROLLING CHASSIS (PREFERRED method) or complete RTR:

SOLD


----------



## matthew1984

*Sold!!!*

I would like to purchase that chassis if you still have it.



regets ama said:


> For Sale is my current USGT 2013 XRAY T4. This set up sat on the pole at Indy Slots a couple of weeks ago, the last time I ran the class. It is available either as a ROLLING CHASSIS (PREFERRED method) or complete RTR:
> 
> Rolling Chassis includes:
> - 2013 T4 XRAY chassis
> - Your choice of springs
> - Front Spool, Rear Gear Diff
> - 98 Spur
> - Current USGT settings
> $175.00
> 
> This chassis would make an excellent 17.5 TC
> 
> RTR includes:
> - all the above plus
> - Wurks R1 21.5 motor
> - Tekin RS ESC
> - Futaba S9452 Steering Servo
> - Gravity Tires/Wheels for USGT
> - 44 Pinion
> - Car weighs in at legal USGT measurement
> - No Receiver
> $375.00
> 
> J Steger
> 
> Electronics are not for sale separately.


----------



## big_dave_man

jonesy112 said:


> Thanks Dave for opening up last night for a early practice session to kick off the season. I had an absolute blast last night, and surprisingly didnt break my mod car in half, despite me and codys best efforts.
> 
> It was good to see so many faces there last night, and im really happy to see a few new 17.5 cars out and about. If anyone else is still on the fence about building one, just got for it. There is plenty of knowledge and help wandering around summit that is more than willing to help to get you sorted out and heading in the right direction.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good time and got some rust knocked off. Already looking forward to the 29th for a final tune up before southern nationals.


Not a problem at all! I'm glad you guys came up. I appreciate you taking a few laps in my car and offering some tips!


----------



## big_dave_man

matthew1984 said:


> I would like to purchase that chassis if you still have it.


Hopefully you end up with it Matt! I know you've been wanting one!


----------



## big_dave_man

Here is the official Slash 500 layout! Carpet has been swept and is ready for action! 

Note: Designated Pit Area. Details will be explained tomorrow evening.


----------



## regets ama

*Sold*



matthew1984 said:


> I would like to purchase that chassis if you still have it.


Thanks Matt,
I will bring it with me to the slash race for your consideration


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I imagine tracks are different, but typically how often do you vacuum the track? That's got to be a chore. Not to mention gumming up a vacuum with all the fuzz reinforced rubber.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I imagine tracks are different, but typically how often do you vacuum the track? That's got to be a chore. Not to mention gumming up a vacuum with all the fuzz reinforced rubber.


The carpet doesn't get too bad in the winter. In the summer though, it can get a little ugly. We vacuum as needed and we always have the carpet professionally shampooed each fall before the start of carpet season.


----------



## Scottyfw

Wow. The Slash 500 was epic! Thanks to everyone that came out. It was awesome.


----------



## Indymike5353

Scottyfw said:


> Wow. The Slash 500 was epic! Thanks to everyone that came out. It was awesome.


I second that! Quite the work out :thumbsup:


----------



## SaMiEPaGe

*Traxxas Slash 500 Winners!*

Drum roll please.... 

*1st Place*

Scott Windsor, Lindsay Windsor, Mark Miller

*2nd Place*

Team Mitchell - Mike, Merrill, Jeff

*3rd Place*

Mike Foulk, Boyd Foulk, Adam Russell

Congratulations to all of the other teams as well. It was a chaotic dance of driving ability, pit speed, and team strategy. As well as not setting yourself on fire...


----------



## regets ama

*500 Slash*

Congratulations to Team Lindsey, all the laps and racing last season in Slash certainly paid off for her and team. 
Quite the event and everyone went home with two new(er) motors!
Maybe next year Team Indy will have a newer model than the 2009 original and finish the race or was it just the hidden agenda to get in some Mod Touring laps later that evening?


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> Congratulations to Team Lindsey, all the laps and racing last season in Slash certainly paid off for her and team.
> Quite the event and everyone went home with two new(er) motors!
> Maybe next year Team Indy will have a newer model than the 2009 original and finish the race or was it just the hidden agenda to get in some Mod Touring laps later that evening?


At least that 2009 slash had a sexy looking body on it. It looked newer than it was


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sure sounds like a blast. I put the photos up on the IndyHobbies.com facebook site. Hope you don't mind. I think other racers will love this idea. 
http://www.facebook.com/indyhobbies


----------



## BoydS

Great Job to Dave Hart for putting this together from Concept through fruition. He deserves a great big applaud.:thumbsup:

Thanks Dave it was a blast.


----------



## xtreme

Thanks Dave that race was awesome. I hope this is the sign of a great indoor carpet season!


----------



## big_dave_man

I'm glad everyone had a good time! I really enjoyed putting it on.


----------



## edonsohc

big_dave_man said:


> I'm glad everyone had a good time! I really enjoyed putting it on.


we had a really good time too. my legs still feel like jello from all the marshaling and running back to the pits. thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## xtreme

We still on for open practice Friday night 8/29?


----------



## big_dave_man

We will be open from 3-9. Not sure who all is coming. Adam is out. I think Jonesy is still on vacation.


----------



## big_dave_man

*New carpet has been ordered!! *

*We would like to have an informal gathering about the carpet/subfloor. We would like to get opinions from the racers about our plans for the track. If you would like to provide some input, please plan on joining us next Tuesday (9/2/14) around 5:30pm.


----------



## Hustler

Congratulations Summit! Definitely got your money's worth out of the old stuff. A lot of us are really looking forward to a new racing surface. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## jonesy112

big_dave_man said:


> We will be open from 3-9. Not sure who all is coming. Adam is out. I think Jonesy is still on vacation.


Nope, get back to Indy on Thursday so I'll be there on Friday!! Been 3 weeks since I got some wheel time so I'll need the practice


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> We will be open from 3-9. Not sure who all is coming. Adam is out. I think Jonesy is still on vacation.


Thanks Dave for opening up the track for us Friday. It will be good to have the test and tune session for the evening.

Maybe see if enough interest/car count is available at 8:30 or 9 or 9:30 for one Main race of each class, no qualifiers, just random sort, make sure Jonesy is last in line.


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> Thanks Dave for opening up the track for us Friday. It will be good to have the test and tune session for the evening.
> 
> Maybe see if enough interest/car count is available at 9:30 for one Main race of each class, no qualifiers, just random sort, make sure Jonesy is last in line.


I'm down for that. And don't worry, I'm pretty sure the summit version of rc scoring pro is already programmed for that


----------



## PBRman

Great to hear that the new carpet is on the way!!! I'll be there Friday night. Putting the last colors on a new tc body tonight.


----------



## big_dave_man

Unfortunately, I will not be there tomorrow night. However, Mr. Rick Taylor has agreed to stay open late for you guys. Please be sure to thank him tomorrow evening.


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is in the market for a new radio, I have my RadioPost Ts-401 for sale, with one reciever and a rechargeable LiFe pack for $175. This has been a great radio for me, making multiple national A-mains with it. I have just switched over to Ko Propo so I no longer need it and am offering it to locals first. 

I can deliver tomorrow since I am heading there to pick up some stuff i ordered if anyone is interested. 

Thanks

Michael Jones

Here are the specs for the radio system

This is the G2 Radiopost TS401 2.4 GHz DSSS Radio system, equipped with 1 x G2 version of RP24RA5DX receiver. VERSION 4.11

This unique system uses SDS(Signal Direct Sequence) that performs at a high signal transmission rate, increasing consistency and minimizing interference unlike other systems that hop channels.

Overview
First Ever Color LCD Screen (6 color modes to choose from)
LCD Swivel
·Our LCD can swivel vertical or horizontal to expose the menu keys.
Internal Antenna
·High efficiency antenna provides excellent performance and no more antennas to break. Another first from Radiopost
Direct Sequence 2.4 gHz Technology.
·No more frequency hopping, a direct digital signal provides excellent feel and ultra fast response.
3 Selectable Modes of Transmit Speeds
·You have the option to increase or decrease the speed allowing the use of analog and digital servos
Easy to Use Interface
·No more searching through long complicated menus. The ability to scroll and find what you need when you need it is our goal.
Light Weight Performance
·Our transmitters were designed to have a balanced feel when operated. The radios efficiency allows you to use 5 dry cells or a Radiopost 6.6V LiFe (sold separately) making it one of the lightest and efficient transmitters in the market
Customizable Settings
·The steering and throttle trigger spring tension can be infinitely adjustable to customize the feel.
·The drop down can be angled to the users preference.
Drop Down Included
·We have included a drop down to enhance the comfort in those long mains. We optimized the wheel drop down for increased comfort and performance.
Easy Left Hand Adjustability
·We made the process of adjusting the drop down from right to left handed a breeze. Just 4 screws and the included wire is all you need. No more fishing the wires from one side to the other. No more dealing with extra parts and screws.
Performance
The new TS401 radio is the most advanced 2.4 gHz radio system bringing you comfort and performance. The TS401 introduces the first ever swivel color screen and built in internal antennae combined with our own proprietary 2.4 Ghz Signal Direct Sequence (SDSTM) technology bringing a powerful direct signal to your car or boat. This technology enables the user to have direct control of their vehicle making every movement of the throttle and steering wheel more accurate than other radios. The 5.5ms frame rate balances both performance and consistency. No artificial accelerated programs are used.

Ergonomics
We focused on ergonomics and the TS401 feels naturally balanced for those long mains. The weight is balanced 50/50 from top to bottom allowing your hands free from pressure points. Radiopost SDS systems use considerably less power so we are able to use a smaller battery reducing the overall weight of the radio. The control wheel can be switched from right-hand to left-hand usage with 4 screws. Our software was developed with the beginner and serious user in mind providing all the functions you need. Easy to navigate buttons and a color screen all provide a user experience not found in any other 2.4 GHz system.

Receivers
Small and incredibly light weight Radiopost 5-Channel receivers deliver a high performance package that can be used for many applications. They use our Quick Sync (QSTM) technology and deliver high resolution data without diminishing speed and precision of our Transmitters.. Our receivers are durable and proven to work under various temperatures and conditions.

Specifications:
Model: TS401
Channel:4 Ch - 9 Ch Receivers can be used
Frequency: 2.4GHz Band SDS
Operating Voltage: 4.4V ~ 8.4V
Frame Rate Speed: 5.5ms, 10.5ms & 16.5ms
Screen Resolution: 240 x 400 (WQVGA)
Power Supply: 5 AA Alkaline Dry Cell DC 7.5V
Weight: 1.42 lbs / 646g (Without Battery)
Dimension (HxWxD): 9.05x7.08x5.5"


----------



## big_dave_man

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new radio, I have my RadioPost Ts-401 for sale, with one reciever and a rechargeable LiFe pack for $175. This has been a great radio for me, making multiple national A-mains with it. I have just switched over to Ko Propo so I no longer need it and am offering it to locals first.
> 
> I can deliver tomorrow since I am heading there to pick up some stuff i ordered if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael Jones


Include an autographed picture?


----------



## jonesy112

big_dave_man said:


> Include an autographed picture?


of course! The picture is even of me holding the radio itself


----------



## BoydS

Old Track is tore down, next step is sub-floor! It may seem like progress is slow but please be patient.


----------



## Adam B

That's great to hear you guys are getting new carpet. I haven't been there yet, but hope to this year. I hear you run a great program with a great place. Your friday road racing is almost impossible for me to make the trip down in time, but I will figure out a way to pull it off.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Forgive me if this question has already been answered...

Other than carpet, what improvements to the track are being made? I understand the physical limits inside the building, but is there anything being done to make the track wider and/or improve the driver's stand?

Anyone other improvements/changes being made in the facility in general?


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been answered...
> 
> Other than carpet, what improvements to the track are being made? I understand the physical limits inside the building, but is there anything being done to make the track wider and/or improve the driver's stand?
> 
> Anyone other improvements/changes being made in the facility in general?



The track will be slightly deeper (+/- 1ft) and longer (+/- 10ft). The driver stand will be moved directly across from where it was. The stand will be taller and wider.


----------



## [email protected]

*Dale was quite Craftmen.*

Hi everyone...

Just wanted to put a quick comment about the old track construction since we are in the process of getting a new one...

The other day, I was helping Boyd who made a comment about how Dale put a lot into Summit. I conclude fourfold. Dale was quite the craftsmen for sure. I realized that myself as Boyd and I starting taking down the track. Let me tell you it was WELL constructed as we realized trying to take it down. You could tell Dale put some thought into and had the skill put it all together. Just wanted to give credit where it was do. Good Job Dale, we miss you!!! :thumbsup:

With that said, the new owners Dave and Mark have put a lot of thought into the new track as well by taking in account drivers concerns and questions. For sure once it is all done, we will have a premier track that will be legendary. :thumbsup: Can't wait!!! :thumbsup: Kudos for Boyd for all is hard work!!! :thumbsup:

Will have my VTA build soon. Looking forward to the carpet season!!! Make sure you pass along to everyone you know that into R/C Racing to come race with us.

Till next time - See you at the best R/C Track ever!!! :thumbsup:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

Thanks Rick for the accolades and the Help.


----------



## [email protected]

BoydS said:


> Thanks Rick for the accolades and the Help.


My pleasure Boyd...Glad I could help. Just say the word, I will be there to assist you further.

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

A's, B's and C's for Summit's grade card from this past weekends National event in Nashville.
160+ entry's and we're towards the top!


----------



## regets ama

xtreme said:


> A's, B's and C's for Summit's grade card from this past weekends National event in Nashville.
> 160+ entry's and we're towards the top!


You are right on point, you ft wayne guys probably had the best showing of any track group racers! Congrats to all of you.


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> A's, B's and C's for Summit's grade card from this past weekends National event in Nashville.
> 160+ entry's and we're towards the top!


I think we really have a good group of guys. We're always willing to help each other out with setup advice or spare parts. 

I had a blast! A BIG thanks to Mark for the van and driving!


----------



## crispy

Where did Adam end up finishing in VTA? 

Sucks to think that two 3rds puts you in 4th (or lower).


----------



## anr211

I finished 4th. Cory Parsons had 2 wins, Dan Cook had two seconds and beat Jonesy's 1st and 3rd in a tie breaker.


----------



## big_dave_man

OK Summit racers we have good news and bad news. The good news is soon we will have a new subfloor, new carpet, a new driver's stand and the racing is going to be awesome! The bad news is that the first indoor race weekend will be pushed back to Friday, October 10 & 11. We apologize for the delay.


----------



## edonsohc

would summit be willing to run a stock sc class on the carpet? could do a 17.5 blinky w/ stock style tires, ie. stock ae, kyosho, traxxas. no pin tires. I don't think it will hurt the carpet anymore than stock slash or vta for that matter? it would give the guys running stock slash a different class to bump up into and be able to run a lcg or different truck. could spread out some of the carnage in slash and maybe get some new people in to race that don't own a slash and don't want to buy one. just a thought.


----------



## [email protected]

*Good Job - Summit Roadsters!!!*



xtreme said:


> A's, B's and C's for Summit's grade card from this past weekends National event in Nashville.
> 160+ entry's and we're towards the top!


Congrats to all the Summit Roadsters for their Achievements!!! I am sure the competition was tough with that many in your respective classes. Just goes to show how true our Slogan is - _SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!_ :thumbsup:

To show how proud I am of all you, there will be dinner and a beer or two for all of you in the near future. I will let you know the details.

GREAT JOB RACERS!!! :wave: :thumbsup:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Its kinda hard to believe that a week ago we were cutting laps in Nashville.


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> Its kinda hard to believe that a week ago we were cutting laps in Nashville.


I would do it all over again. That was tiresome but fun! Couldn't ask for a better group to hang out with all weekend.


----------



## big_dave_man

New racing surface is in full swing! We have a couple of guys going to start working on it Friday. We'll have guys there on Saturday as well. If anyone has some free time and would like to be a part of the transformation, feel free to stop in either day. We'll have some Sloppy Joes, chips and drinks on Saturday.


----------



## big_dave_man

Reminder - Lumber is being delivered tomorrow morning! If anyone wants to swing by and take a peek (or give us a hand), we'll be there Friday and Saturday. Lunch will be provided for those that are helping on Saturday.


----------



## PBRman

Will you guys be working into the evening? I was planning on coming down after work tomorrow.


----------



## big_dave_man

I'll be there Friday evening from 5:00 on.


----------



## edonsohc

do I need to bring any tools, screws, etc?


----------



## big_dave_man

Cordless screwdriver if you have one. Thanks!


----------



## Scottyfw

It's coming along.


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## ThrottleKing

Loooking pretty good.:hat:


----------



## big_dave_man

Here is the latest update – We have a guy planning to install the carpet this Saturday. (We may have been a tad optimistic about racing this weekend) So, please hang in there one more week. I guarantee it will be worth the wait!


----------



## [email protected]

*New Track Coming Along Nicely!!!*

After some long hours, the track is taking shape. Can't wait to race on it for sure!!! I have no doubt that this upgrade is just going to make Summit stand out as a Top-Notch R/C Track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks to all for hard work thus far, you all rock!!! :wave:

Make sure to spread the word!!!

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Does elevating the OSB on top of the 2x6's help with moisture, warping, levelness? All? Moisture barrier apply first?

These are great photos of the process.


----------



## big_dave_man

Elevating the OSB gets the carpet off the floor. Before the carpet was glued to the concrete and subject to minor temperature changes. Plus, the 2x6's allow us to get a near perfect surface for the carpet. We do not have a moisture barrier but we did leave the old carpet down as a barrier.


----------



## sportpak

Looks great guys! Great traction means I'll be a little farther off the pace. See ya'll soon.
Ben


----------



## big_dave_man

If anyone can spare some time Saturday we can use a few extra people to help with the carpet. We have someone coming down from MI around noon to lay the carpet. However, he requested 3-4 people to help if possible. Shouldn't be very difficult work.


----------



## BATTMAN

looks really great guys...cant wait to get back up there


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its the late night drive back to Indy that keeps me from coming more often. With the big remodel, maybe you could put in some cabins too?


----------



## big_dave_man

Carpet was delivered yesterday and is much better than the first batch. Carpet is going down Saturday. No reason we shouldn't be up and running for next weekend. (10/31 & 11/1)


----------



## [email protected]

big_dave_man said:


> Carpet was delivered yesterday and is much better than the first batch. Carpet is going down Saturday. No reason we shouldn't be up and running for next weekend. (10/31 & 11/1)



Cool Deal! It will be worth the wait for sure! Thanks to all for their hard work thus far! :wave:

Can't wait to race at the best R/C Track ever.....

*SUUUUUMMMMMIIIIITT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

what big races yall have plan for 2014/2015??


----------



## starrx

starrx said:


> what big races yall have plan for 2014/2015??


hello?? anybody


----------



## regets ama

*new track*

How likely is it that this Tuesday is an on road shakedown for the new carpet in preparation of the grand opening for Friday?


----------



## big_dave_man

starrx said:


> what big races yall have plan for 2014/2015??



Not sure yet. Will advise shortly.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> How likely is it that this Tuesday is an on road shakedown for the new carpet in preparation of the grand opening for Friday?


Not likely. I'm thinking Thursday. We still have a lot of misc. to do yet.


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## FrankNitti

Looking good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys gotta be proud of all your hard work. Looks first class.


----------



## [email protected]

Very nice work and thanks to all who contributed their time and money. I have no doubt that Summit R/C Raceway will be hailed as one of the best R/C Tracks out there!
Looking forward to racing on it! :thumbsup:

Also, my radio painting is complete with 5 coats of glossy white and several clear coats...Now all I have to do is put the radio together and the blue stripes and 41X (My Great Dad's racing number).
It will be sweet when all assembled with decals. (A big thank you to Mark Berke who took the driver board and display for my Futaba 3PK to work and got it fixed. When you turned on the radio, it 
would display horizontal lines. Had a bad inductor. All fixed and good as new!) Thanks Mark!!! :wave: (Mark also painted his radio and we are going to submit pics to Car Action Magazine.)

I will be taking my Niece Trinity and Nephew Trey Trick or Treating Friday so I will miss opening night. Hopefully, I will have my racing vehicles ready to race sometime in November.
Till then, I will assist you in the Hobby Shop for whatever you may need. Good racing to you all of you!!! :wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

Thursday - Open practice from 5-9
Friday - Doors at 3 and Racing at 7

(I've been wanting to say this for a month now!)


----------



## edonsohc

big_dave_man said:


> Thursday - Open practice from 5-9
> Friday - Doors at 3 and Racing at 7
> 
> (I've been wanting to say this for a month now!)


:thumbsup: I know Bailey has been foaming at the mouth to hear that too!


----------



## xtreme

Mitchell couldn't wait to stop playing in the dirt. He started getting the shakes from the lack of SXT in his system.


----------



## regets ama

*first night of the new track*

SUPER job by all involved in the new construction of the track. The added length certainly will attract some MOD participation! Even in just the one night brought the grip level up to manageable runs.

Well done.


----------



## Scottyfw

Had a blast running on the new carpet and subfloor. The track is super smooth and traction came up very quick!!! Thanks Dave and Mark. It was worth the wait


----------



## big_dave_man

Anyone up for some Tuesday evening racing? $10 for 2 heats + main.


----------



## anr211

I'm down if there will be any other 17.5 touring cars there.


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> Anyone up for some Tuesday evening racing? $10 for 2 heats + main.


yes, 17.5 and/or vta,,,,,,,or at least some practicing.

let's see if a yokomo can stay with that Halloween classic serpent anr112


----------



## anr211

The snake was definitely fast at the classic, problem was with the pilot.


----------



## big_dave_man

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages...mark your calendar for the annual *Black Friday Trophy Race *on 11/28/14! More info to follow shortly.


----------



## big_dave_man

*New Event - Sunday, Nov. 23rd!*

Well Throttle Junkies!! Our first event is scheduled for Sunday November 23 at Summit RC Raceway!! This will also serve as a great warm up race for the upcoming Indoor Champs, so get it into your schedule now.
Here is the roughed out info, and details will follow as they become finalized
Entry fees are $15 per class
Doors open at 8:00am, Qualifying at 12:00. Depending on time we will discuss weather we want to run 2 quals or 3 since we are a traveling group.
Rubber tire is open to any SPEC TIRE. Jaco Blue, Sweep 32, Solaris Medium Be prepared to bring your own tires, or call ahead to Summit to check their stock.
Traction Compound will be SXT and will be available for purchase on site.
Feature classes will be:
Mod TC and 1/12
Stock TC and 1/12
World GT
ALL other classes will be welcomed provided there are 5 or more cars.


----------



## jonesy112

Ill be there, stock and mod TC.


----------



## FrankNitti

Road Trip!!! :thumbsup: I'm in for stock TC


----------



## xtreme

Is anyone still interested in running GT? I know a few guys have moved up to 17.5 since the new carpet has been installed. Just asking because I would like to add points to GT as well as VTA.


----------



## FrankNitti

xtreme said:


> Is anyone still interested in running GT? I know a few guys have moved up to 17.5 since the new carpet has been installed. Just asking because I would like to add points to GT as well as VTA.


I'll bring my GT on the 23rd in case it's needed to make the min of 5 cars. I'm in the point's chase also.
-David


----------



## xtreme

OK cool thanks Dave! How about Friday night club guys? Any takers to run GT?


----------



## starrx

any info on the black friday race


----------



## BoydS

xtreme said:


> OK cool thanks Dave! How about Friday night club guys? Any takers to run GT?


I might be into that in the future if I can get another T4. It probably wont be until January or so though.


----------



## big_dave_man

starrx said:


> any info on the black friday race



What info you looking for?


----------



## big_dave_man

CARPET UPDATE - In my opinion, the track has been good but not great yet. I wasn't sure if this was normal so I asked around. I've had a few different people say that we should NOT be spraying the track. We didn't know that. In our efforts to bring the traction up, we have been spraying, which resulted in a slippery track. So, we will not be spraying the track and this should bring the traction levels to where it should be. A BIG thank you to everyone who has been out and to everyone that has helped us. We wouldn't have this amazing facility without you guys!


----------



## starrx

big_dave_man said:


> What info you looking for?


um..time it will start..how much...spec tire for tc..any trophys...what classes...will mike jones be there...just the basic rc racing questions


----------



## big_dave_man

starrx said:


> um..time it will start..how much...spec tire for tc..any trophys...what classes...will mike jones be there...just the basic rc racing questions



Doors at 3 and Racing at 7. Classes are $25 1st/$15 2nd/$10 3rd. We have not officially designated a spec tire yet. We're leaning towards Jaco Blues. Classes will be the usual - Slash, VTA, 17.5 TC and 12th scale. Open to any other classes with enough interest. Not sure on Jonesy. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## edonsohc

big_dave_man said:


> CARPET UPDATE - In my opinion, the track has been good but not great yet. I wasn't sure if this was normal so I asked around. I've had a few different people say that we should NOT be spraying the track. We didn't know that. In our efforts to bring the traction up, we have been spraying, which resulted in a slippery track. So, we will not be spraying the track and this should bring the traction levels to where it should be. A BIG thank you to everyone who has been out and to everyone that has helped us. We wouldn't have this amazing facility without you guys!


would it help to vacuum the edges of the track? that way when you get out of the groove, your not dragging loose carpet back in? just asking.


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> CARPET UPDATE - In my opinion, the track has been good but not great yet. I wasn't sure if this was normal so I asked around. I've had a few different people say that we should NOT be spraying the track. We didn't know that. In our efforts to bring the traction up, we have been spraying, which resulted in a slippery track. So, we will not be spraying the track and this should bring the traction levels to where it should be. A BIG thank you to everyone who has been out and to everyone that has helped us. We wouldn't have this amazing facility without you guys!


super place and look. i'd ask an expert if vaccuming the carpet is appropriate when new. there is alot of the loose fibres being picked up in the cars.


----------



## edonsohc

I know a few people have been asking about a stock sc class. I talked w/ Dave and he said he is not opposed to running a class if enough people show up. the class would consist of any chassis, 17.5 motor or brushed equivalent, blinky esc, and stock style tires. no pin tires. I personally greatly appreciate the opportunity to run stock sc, as the slash class is usually a little to "rough" for me. and I don't own spec slash. just throwing that out there and if anyone wants to run, bring em.


----------



## starrx

big_dave_man said:


> Doors at 3 and Racing at 7. Classes are $25 1st/$15 2nd/$10 3rd. We have not officially designated a spec tire yet. We're leaning towards Jaco Blues. Classes will be the usual - Slash, VTA, 17.5 TC and 12th scale. Open to any other classes with enough interest. Not sure on Jonesy. Let me know if you have any other questions.


thanks for the info


----------



## jonesy112

starrx said:


> .will mike jones be there...


Whats the correct answer for this to draw the most people, including yourself?  LOL


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> super place and look. i'd ask an expert if vaccuming the carpet is appropriate when new. there is alot of the loose fibres being picked up in the cars.


I swept the carpet last night. (Beater bar removed obviously) We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> I swept the carpet last night. (Beater bar removed obviously) We'll see what happens tonight.


THANK YOU!
see you friday we hope


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> *New Event - Sunday, Nov. 23rd!*
> 
> ALL other classes will be welcomed provided there are 5 or more cars.


Do you expect a VTA class or USGT class that day? My calendar is open and I think my son's too.


----------



## xtreme

I'll be in for both.


----------



## big_dave_man

I'm in for VTA.


----------



## PBRman

I'm finally in town for a Friday night. Batteries are charged and it's time to race!!! See you guys tonight.


----------



## big_dave_man

PBRman said:


> I'm finally in town for a Friday night. Batteries are charged and it's time to race!!! See you guys tonight.


Paul - Look me up when you get in. I have something for you.


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## big_dave_man

Full tech will be enforced up to and including SPEC Slash. Now is the time to ask questions.


----------



## anr211

Will D3.5 motors be allowed?


----------



## big_dave_man

anr211 said:


> Will D3.5 motors be allowed?



No. Must be ROAR approved 17.5.


----------



## crispy

big_dave_man said:


> Full tech will be enforced up to and including SPEC Slash. Now is the time to ask questions.


What are your SPEC Slash rules?


----------



## edonsohc

slash rules in the link below...

http://summitrcraceway.com/TrackInfo.html


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is looking for a used TC, i have my xray t4'14 from last season that I am selling. It is the car that i ran stock with all last year, and was freshened up before this carpet season. It will come with the center post, carbon upper bumper brace, and a new front bumper installed. The only slight issue is a small chip out of the side of the chassis that is missing on the bottom side of it. It doesnt affect handling at all, in fact this is the car i ran 2nd with in 13.5 TC at the halloween classic a few weeks back.

first 300$ takes it, and i will have it with me this sunday.


----------



## crispy

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is looking for a used TC, i have my xray t4'14 from last season that I am selling. It is the car that i ran stock with all last year, and was freshened up before this carpet season. It will come with the center post, carbon upper bumper brace, and a new front bumper installed. The only slight issue is a small chip out of the side of the chassis that is missing on the bottom side of it. It doesnt affect handling at all, in fact this is the car i ran 2nd with in 13.5 TC at the halloween classic a few weeks back.
> 
> first 300$ takes it, and i will have it with me this sunday.


Shawn was looking to buy something last week.


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> Shawn was looking to buy something last week.


was it an xray he was after?


----------



## regets ama

*11-23*

is there a time frame established for the sunday throttle J's race/practice/etc


----------



## Indymike5353

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone is looking for a used TC, i have my xray t4'14 from last season that I am selling. It is the car that i ran stock with all last year, and was freshened up before this carpet season. It will come with the center post, carbon upper bumper brace, and a new front bumper installed. The only slight issue is a small chip out of the side of the chassis that is missing on the bottom side of it. It doesnt affect handling at all, in fact this is the car i ran 2nd with in 13.5 TC at the halloween classic a few weeks back.
> 
> first 300$ takes it, and i will have it with me this sunday.


Boyd was wanting another Xray.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> is there a time frame established for the sunday throttle J's race/practice/etc


Doors at 8 and qualifiers start at 12.


----------



## big_dave_man

VTA Racers - I have been sending in our results each week. You can find the most current standings here - https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/why


----------



## crispy

edonsohc said:


> slash rules in the link below...
> 
> http://summitrcraceway.com/TrackInfo.html


Thanks for the link. I've rebuilt my oval Slash into an on-road Slash and would like to come race with you guys. The Indy crowd thumbs their noses at Slashes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Thanks for the link. I've rebuilt my oval Slash into an on-road Slash and would like to come race with you guys. The Indy crowd thumbs their noses at Slashes.


Correction: SOME of the Indy crowd does. Not me! :thumbsup:

That's how Kyle and I got started racing...we had a blast with them back when HCRC was open. 

http://youtu.be/OwIPdAaIRZ0?list=UU7mrINeeUxTgfhQYGx8T6gw


----------



## Indymike5353

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Correction: SOME of the Indy crowd does. Not me! :thumbsup:
> 
> That's how Kyle and I got started racing...we had a blast with them back when HCRC was open.
> 
> http://youtu.be/OwIPdAaIRZ0?list=UU7mrINeeUxTgfhQYGx8T6gw


It seems those of us that got started with the slashes understand what Traxxas did for the hobby.


----------



## big_dave_man

I still have my Slash. Not sure I'll ever part ways with it. I still throw it down sometimes to duke it out with the others. 

That's where a lot of guys got there start.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> I still have my Slash. Not sure I'll ever part ways with it. I still throw it down sometimes to duke it out with the others.
> 
> That's where a lot of guys got there start.


They deserve a lot of credit for getting people into R/C. Our first purchase was an Associated T4, then another one for Dad. With brushless systems, they rang in at about $500 each to "try" R/C racing. A year later, the Slash came out. You could try racing for $250. Big difference! And, the durability is great for newbies. Buying all those Associated A-Arms for the T4 about wore me out. I bet I purchased 30 of them the first year at Planet RC.

We are "go" for Sunday to Summit. Looking forward to seeing the new track!


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are "go" for Sunday to Summit. Looking forward to seeing the new track!


Sweet! See you guys on Sunday!


----------



## big_dave_man

big_dave_man said:


> *New Event - Sunday, Nov. 23rd!*
> 
> Well Throttle Junkies!! Our first event is scheduled for Sunday November 23 at Summit RC Raceway!! This will also serve as a great warm up race for the upcoming Indoor Champs, so get it into your schedule now.
> Here is the roughed out info, and details will follow as they become finalized
> Entry fees are $15 per class
> Doors open at 8:00am, Qualifying at 12:00. Depending on time we will discuss weather we want to run 2 quals or 3 since we are a traveling group.
> Rubber tire is open to any SPEC TIRE. Jaco Blue, Sweep 32, Solaris Medium Be prepared to bring your own tires, or call ahead to Summit to check their stock.
> Traction Compound will be SXT and will be available for purchase on site.
> Feature classes will be:
> Mod TC and 1/12
> Stock TC and 1/12
> World GT
> ALL other classes will be welcomed provided there are 5 or more cars.


----------



## big_dave_man

We are hoping you guys can take a couple of minutes and fill this survey out for us. It shouldn't take more than a minute or two and the results are anonymous. Thanks in advance!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/6G337FC


----------



## Hustler

There's going to be some WGT action at Summit tonight, hold onto your hats!

-Sean


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A nice day at the track today. Guys traveled quite a distance to be there! Soggy drive home, but the racing was worth it. Here's some photos I took today: 




























https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...412_728660437215425_1619252370898527214_o.jpg


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry the pics are so big. They are links.


----------



## Scottyfw

Thanks for the pics. I unfortunately had to work all weekend and could not make it.


----------



## RCmiller

We will not be racing this Tuesday, the 24th. We will be open for on road practice though so if you need to do some testing before the trophy race on Friday come on out. We'll be open from 5-9.


----------



## RCmiller

Sorry, no racing on Tuesday, the 25th.


----------



## regets ama

Thanks for hosting the Throttle Junkies event, seemed all had a good time. AND NO SNOW for traveling! The rain was a SOB but better than the alternative!

Will you be posting Results this year as you have done in the past seasons, weekly races, event races, etc?

Good seeing Team Orange (IH), if Scott would bring Kyle out more we'd be chasing him.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> Will you be posting Results this year as you have done in the past seasons, weekly races, event races, etc?


We normally update our website with the results but we've fallen behind this carpet season. I will make sure they get updated asap.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Good seeing Team Orange (IH), if Scott would bring Kyle out more we'd be chasing him.


He gets distracted by girlfriend and gaming. But, I always offer. I can't compete against the girlfriend, but racing on a real track has got to be more fun that on a screen.


----------



## THE READER

has there been any 12 th scale car running out ther at anytime? I would like to come out to run them .

Bob Yelle 
Lebanon ind


----------



## RCmiller

THE READER said:


> has there been any 12 th scale car running out ther at anytime? I would like to come out to run them .
> 
> Bob Yelle
> Lebanon ind


Yes, we generally get a class of 17.5 12th scale every Friday night but can be a little hit or miss.


----------



## THE READER

thank you sir!. ill be out someday soon


----------



## big_dave_man

We have now made it easier for you to place an order with us:

1. Email us at [email protected]
2. Text us at (260) 402-9108 or (260) 402-3385.

Also, feel free to call the shop during normal business hours. (260) 471-0440.

Thank you for the continued support of your local hobby shop!


----------



## big_dave_man

New layout is in! Bring em out tonight for two heats + main for $10!


----------



## big_dave_man

You guys spoke and we're listening! Starting this Friday, we're going to split up the Slash class. There will be a novice Slash class and a Pro Slash class. This will help split up the drivers based on skill and should make for better racing. See you all Friday night!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> You guys spoke and we're listening!


We demand massage chairs, cold beer, prime rib and baked potato (with all the fixin's) dinners at each race. 

Still listening?

:wave:


----------



## Hustler

You had me at "cold beer" :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## crispy

My request is simple. Move Ft. Wayne one hour closer to Noblesville...


----------



## [email protected]

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We demand massage chairs, cold beer, prime rib and baked potato (with all the fixin's) dinners at each race.
> 
> Still listening?
> 
> :wave:



Ok...I know you were just kidding, but it got me thinking. So instead of pizza that we have done, how about some chicken? I am sure I get a 
good deal with Lee's Catering. Everyone knows I frequent Lee's a lot and I am sure I can get a great deal. 

Now, why did I think of that before? Ok, I am so doing this now... Get ready to Chow....

(With all the fingers messy, this will make for some good racing!!!) :thumbsup:
Thanks for taking time to fill out the survey...Without you, there is No Summit!

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!*


----------



## Cory Alvord

[email protected] said:


> ok...i know you were just kidding, but it got me thinking. So instead of pizza that we have done, how about some chicken? I am sure i get a
> good deal with lee's catering. Everyone knows i frequent lee's a lot and i am sure i can get a great deal.
> 
> Now, why did i think of that before? Ok, i am so doing this now... Get ready to chow....
> 
> (with all the fingers messy, this will make for some good racing!!!) :thumbsup:
> Thanks for taking time to fill out the survey...without you, there is no summit!
> 
> *summit r/c raceway - where the competition is!!!*


tilted kilt turn marshals!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol get your cars ready rick or we will lock you in your pit room


----------



## [email protected]

Cory Alvord said:


> tilted kilt turn marshals!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol get your cars ready rick or we will lock you in your pit room


Wow! Will do... :wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Timmymontoya

How many 17.5 touring cars are going to make it out to race this Friday the 19th? Thanks


----------



## crispy

Hey, when is the big race up there? You know, the one that is traditionally part of the triple crown? Just need a month for 2015. Dates would be icing on the cake.


----------



## regets ama

*2013 Yokomo BD7*

Looking for good starter 17.5 TC - VTA - USGT roller chassis? My BD7 is for sale with lots of spare parts. $100 takes all. (Set up board not included)

SOLD


----------



## Scottyfw

The summit nationals are usually held at the end of February or beginning of March.


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> Hey, when is the big race up there? You know, the one that is traditionally part of the triple crown? Just need a month for 2015. Dates would be icing on the cake.


Dates are 2/20/15 - 2/22/15.


----------



## crispy

big_dave_man said:


> Dates are 2/20/15 - 2/22/15.


Thanks. I'll put it on my calendar.


----------



## big_dave_man

Mark your calendars! Summit Slam on January 3rd! Doors at 10 and Racing at 2. More details to follow!


----------



## xtreme

So we get 2 days of on road! .. Sweet!


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> So we get 2 days of on road! .. Sweet!


Sorry - Friday (1/2/15) is just open practice.


----------



## big_dave_man

FYI - Hobby Shop/Track will be closed this Sunday. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## edonsohc

there any racing the Friday after Christmas?


----------



## big_dave_man

edonsohc said:


> there any racing the Friday after Christmas?


Yes. Doors at 3 and racing at 7.


----------



## big_dave_man

Summit RC Raceway is proud to present the 2015 U.S.V.T.A. Indoor Carpet Nationals! 

Sign ups are now live at http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=4158


----------



## crispy

You're not paying through RCSignup? It didn't ask me for money. Is there a way to PayPal the entry fee to someone?

Also assuming that I can add an entry day of the race as long as I've signed up for and paid for at least one now to guarantee my spot right?


----------



## regets ama

*12-23*

Finally, the days are getting longer already, winter solstice is past us.

Just checking to see if this tuesday on road will be available.


----------



## ThrottleKing

regets ama said:


> Finally, the days are getting longer already, winter solstice is past us.
> 
> Just checking to see if this tuesday on road will be available.


I am wondering too.

John I am sending you a PM


----------



## big_dave_man

No onroad this Tuesday. Mark and I are meeting at 5 to put a new layout in. Sorry!


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> You're not paying through RCSignup? It didn't ask me for money. Is there a way to PayPal the entry fee to someone?
> 
> Also assuming that I can add an entry day of the race as long as I've signed up for and paid for at least one now to guarantee my spot right?


No paypal this year. Just pay once you arrive. You can add as many classes as you'd like.


----------



## regets ama

*2014 xray t4*

For Sale:
2014 XRAY T4 roller chassis $280.00

Add to above front gear diff (1.0 million cst) & Savox low provide 1251 servo & 30 gram center xray weight all for $325.00

Add to above R1 Wurks 17.5 or 21.5 motor, Tekin RS ESC all for $400.00 Install your reciever/lap counter and go racing. Speed 6 body, Jaco Blue tires and body included.

John S

SOLD


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## regets ama

will your summitt on road slam layout be available for practice tuesday, 12-30-14 and doors open at ?


----------



## Waltss2k

Will there be any WGT at either of the Big races ?


----------



## dragrace

There are a number of us coming to run 1/12 Stock and Mod for the Summit Slam on Saturday. If you could make the sweeper just a little wider than it was Friday it would be great. In Mod we need a little more runoff in that part of the track. Other than that the layout was great. See everyone Saturday.

Steve Dunn
Pro One R/C


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> will your summitt on road slam layout be available for practice tuesday, 12-30-14 and doors open at ?


Since the big oval race is Thursday, we are leaving the oval up Monday and Tuesday. However, the road course layout will be available for practice on Friday evening. Doors open at 10 on Saturday.


----------



## big_dave_man

Waltss2k said:


> Will there be any WGT at either of the Big races ?


Which "Big" races? This Saturday? We can add it but we won't have trophies.


----------



## cwoods34

SUMMIT SLAM. Can't wait. As Steve said, make the sweeper comfortable. Word is a pack of mod TC's will also be there.


----------



## jonesy112

I can get the car outta the ballpark no matter how narrow or wide the sweeper is......


----------



## BoydS

Whats all this about widening the sweeper. Geez! Just race Oval for God Sakes!

Only blowing you guys some crap! Don't take it with any amount of seriousness.


----------



## xtreme

Good to see all the people who drove in from out of town Saturday for a great day of racing. A big thanks to Dave and Mark for putting on another awesome show. Congrats to all the winner's!


----------



## big_dave_man

xtreme said:


> Good to see all the people who drove in from out of town Saturday for a great day of racing. A big thanks to Dave and Mark for putting on another awesome show. Congrats to all the winner's!


Thank YOU guys for making it a great event. We had 70 entries for oval and 71 for road course. Those numbers make for some close racing!


----------



## bpalmer

q1 lost a receiver
q2 esc burned up do to wrong polarity (on me)
q3 lost pinion gear
finished a disapointing 4th in bmain
halfway home from the race i get pulled over for 67 in a 50....verbal warning !

would I do it again ??

hell yea !!:thumbsup:


----------



## edonsohc

new track layout this Friday?


----------



## big_dave_man

edonsohc said:


> new track layout this Friday?


One more week on this layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## BoydS

edonsohc said:


> new track layout this Friday?


Why, Do you Like this Layout?


----------



## edonsohc

BoydS said:


> Why, Do you Like this Layout?


nope, was horrible. lol. I want to try something w/ my car and didn't want to throw in a new layout variable.


----------



## big_dave_man

edonsohc said:


> nope, was horrible. lol. I want to try something w/ my car and didn't want to throw in a new layout variable.


Well in that case...... :tongue:


----------



## xtreme

Yep switch it up! Let's see what he's got! Big shoes to fill for 2015. Since we all know what he pulled last Saturday. Lol


----------



## edonsohc

xtreme said:


> Yep switch it up! Let's see what he's got! Big shoes to fill for 2015. Since we all know what he pulled last Saturday. Lol


what's the saying? the sun shines on a dogs a$$ every once in awhile.  I just got lucky. I was content w/ running in 3rd place. for once, I was in the right place at the right time. its usually the other way around for me. lol


----------



## anr211

I heard Dave was shopping for an H4E now.


----------



## big_dave_man

anr211 said:


> I heard Dave was shopping for an H4E now.


The only thing Dave is shopping for is a new spur gear! :tongue:


----------



## edonsohc

anr211 said:


> I heard Dave was shopping for an H4E now.


where's the like button! :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## regets ama

curious if your on road track will be available tuesday, 1-13


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> curious if your on road track will be available tuesday, 1-13


Yes but not right at 5. Mark and I are putting a new layout in. Should be ready by 5:30 or so.


----------



## 2056dennis

*rules for 12th scale*

 what are the rules for 12th scale at the vta nationals


----------



## PBRman

*New layout this week????*

Excited to race tonight! Is it a new layout this week?


----------



## big_dave_man

2056dennis said:


> what are the rules for 12th scale at the vta nationals


17.5 approved motor, 730 grams, no boost and 3mm ride height.


----------



## big_dave_man

big_dave_man said:


>


Don't forget to sign up! I've had a lot of verbal commitments but we really need everyone to sign up on the site.


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Snowbirds On Road*

We have at least 3 Indy drivers in Florida this week. Cody W and Michael J legitimately wearing shorts for the climate.

Cody representing Serpent in 17.5 TC and Mod TC
Jonesy representing XRay in Mod TC

Available on Live RC if interested.

Have to throw in Monti P as well as he is an Indy Hometown guy as well, now living in Florida, representing Awesomatix in too many classes to mention!

Good luck to all,

Competition? Yes, even Hagberg is there.


----------



## BoydS

I will be making my Debut in 17.5 TC tonight. Please do not run me over!

I would like to take this time to thank my sponsors. Dave Hart for lending me the Blistering "Novak or Nothing" Ballistic Motor. Adam Russell for lending me tires and Setup Intelligence, and Matt Meeks for lending me a body and some practice tires. You are all great sponsors and I will Represent to the best of my abillity.

The Dart body I purchased is a little to Hardcore so I will be running Matts old beater body. 

Give me some room and lets race!


----------



## Mackin

Dave, 

Who and where do I send my entry in for the Nats. I never have had much luck with RC signup.

thanks
chuck


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Getting out of 1/12 for a while.*

12R5.2 with a C&M chassis conversion and a Pro1 rear axle conversion. This C&M chassis has only been run three times. It also has the stock chassis and axles as well as stock hubs. It will come with an extra new in the package set of Pro1 hubs. 19 pairs of new PRO1 tires, extra complete front end and two sets of spare lower arms, extra rear pivot block and axle and front ride height shims. Pro1 arbor that fits all pancar wheels and is needed for Pro1 tires. The tires are: 3 pair uncut green rears, 5 pair of blue fronts cut1.65", 4 pair of blue rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut1.65", 2 pair of green rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut 1.58", 2 pair blue fronts cut 1.58" and some old CRC tires that I had laying around. I will be removing the transponder and receiver. Futaba 9650. The Pace esc has a programming box and the instructions as well. I might have forgot a few items but the pictures are of what it comes with other than the receiver and transponder. My price is firm and I don't want to split it up. Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator. $350


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> 12R5.2 with a C&M chassis conversion and a Pro1 rear axle conversion. This C&M chassis has only been run three times. It also has the stock chassis and axles as well as stock hubs. It will come with an extra new in the package set of Pro1 hubs. 19 pairs of new PRO1 tires, extra complete front end and two sets of spare lower arms, extra rear pivot block and axle and front ride height shims. Pro1 arbor that fits all pancar wheels and is needed for Pro1 tires. The tires are: 3 pair uncut green rears, 5 pair of blue fronts cut1.65", 4 pair of blue rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut1.65", 2 pair of green rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut 1.58", 2 pair blue fronts cut 1.58" and some old CRC tires that I had laying around. I will be removing the transponder and receiver. Futaba 9650. The Pace esc has a programming box and the instructions as well. I might have forgot a few items but the pictures are of what it comes with other than the receiver and transponder. My price is firm and I don't want to split it up. Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator. $350


I will sell the car as a roller with the C&M conversion, Stock axle, extra front end and the like new factory chassis, CRC used tires. 
Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator.
Pics are in the onroad for sale section.

$150 Shipped


----------



## regets ama

will the track be open for on road practice tonight


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> will the track be open for on road practice tonight


Yep! :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

For those of you who have signed up for the USVTA Indoor Carpet Nats - I'm going to put together a seating chart. Let me know if you would like to sit with your buddies. 

(Send me an email at [email protected])


----------



## big_dave_man

I had a question about touring car tires - Jaco Blues, Sweep 32's or Solaris Medium only.

(Jaco Blues and Sweep 32's in stock)


----------



## regets ama

will sxt be in plentiful supply

i see you have vta tires covered.


----------



## nate.wagner

I'm a sad panda that there's no F1.

But count me in for USGT and TC.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> will sxt be in plentiful supply
> 
> i see you have vta tires covered.


We'll have plenty of SXT as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

Do you guys have a rough schedule setup yet?

I'm not coming up until Saturday morning and since I might be driving through 3-5" of snow, I need to know how much time to allot...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I need to know if I can just come up Saturday and sign up still? Still don't know if my traveling buddy is going to make it yet.


----------



## jonesy112

Crispy

According to RC signups, practice is from 8-12 on sat with Quals starting at one. Hopefully the weather isnt too bad, as it sounds like there will be quite a few heading up from indy on sat

Jeremiah

I am sure Dave will let you sign up on sat, (im also sure he will correct me if I am mistaken on that lol) Who is your traveling partner, Rego?


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Crispy
> 
> According to RC signups, practice is from 8-12 on sat with Quals starting at one. Hopefully the weather isnt too bad, as it sounds like there will be quite a few heading up from indy on sat
> 
> Jeremiah
> 
> I am sure Dave will let you sign up on sat, (im also sure he will correct me if I am mistaken on that lol) Who is your traveling partner, Rego?


Yep. Waiting on some stuff too.


----------



## big_dave_man

You can sign up Saturday, no problem. I know of a couple of others from Indy who won't make it until Saturday as well. (Crispy and Scott Black)


----------



## crispy

Yeah, we're waiting for the 8-12".

Getting there should be okay. Getting home is a different matter.


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> Getting there should be okay. Getting home is a different matter.


You got the important part covered. What's the problem? :thumbsup:


----------



## big_dave_man

FINAL CALL FOR SEATING ARRANGEMENTS - Email [email protected] if you have a preference who you sit by.


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> Yeah, we're waiting for the 8-12".
> 
> Getting there should be okay. Getting home is a different matter.


According to the local weather guy - "Off hour (6z) run cuts moisture for weekend snow in half. Not convinced that this storm will be a factor for us."


----------



## crispy

They have upped the temperature forecast for Indy such that we may be in the rain (or ice) band.

So guess where the heaviest band of snow is going to be...? Fort Wayne!

Doesn't matter to me, I'll be inside racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Reminds me of the time I got snowed in at my girlfriend's house in high school (Blizzard of 77 in Buffalo, NY). She didn't mind, my parents didn't mind, and of course I thought it was GREAT! Her Dad was not too happy about it however.


----------



## crispy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Reminds me of the time I got snowed in at my girlfriend's house in high school (Blizzard of 77 in Buffalo, NY). She didn't mind, my parents didn't mind, and of course I thought it was GREAT! Her Dad was not too happy about it however.


Are you saying Dave is your girlfriend?


----------



## crispy

Latest from my favorite weather guy.

Looks like snow from I-70 up. I'll have to get an early start just in case.










Half of these totals comes in a second wave that will hit Saturday afternoon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

crispy said:


> Are you saying Dave is your girlfriend?


No, if I follow your line of logic, that would mean he is your girlfriend, but I don't want to be mean to Dave.


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies.com said:


> No, if I follow your line of logic, that would mean he is your girlfriend, but I don't want to be mean to Dave.


I have no clue how or why this forum got weird.


----------



## crispy

I'm pretty sure the Indy guys are going to get blamed.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Updated Saturday: Disappointed that I didn't make it to the USVTA event today. Roads were too bad when it was time for me to leave at the crack this morning. I wasn't able to stay over for Sunday due to family duties. Today was it. Rats.

Hope you guys have a great weekend of racing!


----------



## big_dave_man

Shop/track will be closed on Monday 2/23 and Sunday 3/1. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## big_dave_man

The 2015 Indoor Carpet Nationals at Summit RC Raceway has officially wrapped up! Great people, great times and great racing! A HUGE THANKS to our sponsors: RockStar Paint, Team Associated, Tekin, McAllister, Gravity RC, Novak and Hella Graffix. Another HUGE THANKS to: Kevin Kane, Michael Larson, Scott Heath, Michael Jones and Jack Braden. Last but not least, THANK YOU to all who attended and made this event special!

Pics here - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## Mackin

I had a great time. Thanks go out to the whole crew at Summit. 

chuck


----------



## 2056dennis

*congrates to summit crew*

Thankyou to all the Summit Crew for such a great event things ran very smoooooth and not to mention great food aswell . cant wait for the next big race :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme

Next big USVTA race April 11-12 up at "The Track" Harbor hobbies.


----------



## Mackin

Don't forget about the next round of The Midwest Grand Slam at Summit the weekend of March14 and 15. 

chuck


----------



## big_dave_man

Midwest Grand Slam!!


----------



## Mackin

I plan on being there!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Did you guys have a Concours Contest last weekend at the USVTA event? Was curious to see the cars that won. I know some were taking all new bodies.


----------



## xtreme

Scott if you check Summits FB pg Dave had posted the the cars on the backstretch along with the concourse winners.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

will do Sam. Thanks!


----------



## old_dude

To anyone at Summit. Mr. Mackin and myself will be there this Friday and through the weekend for the MWGS race. Do any of you race F1? We were thinking about bringing ours along.


----------



## edonsohc

I know Mr. Bailey just bought one. I also have purchased one. I think I will have mine up and running by this weekend. we probably won't be much competition for you guys though. well, I won't, can't speak for Sam.


----------



## old_dude

Since we have been running them for well over a year, if you have questions please feel free to ask. Mr Wise is willing to add them to the MWGS race date if enough are there.
I should add that I plan on racing USGT and WGT. I will only run the F1 if there isn't a WGT class. So far that class has run at the Michigan and Ohio events. I just can't handle running three classes because I am old.


----------



## [email protected]

I might have one ready for UF1 Series Race at Summit in April. Of course you guys will smoke me, but I really like how the class is set up. Good luck to all this weekend and hope you all have a splendid time!!! :wave:

*SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY - WHERE THE COMPETITION IS!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## lessthanfive

Where can I locate the details for this weekend's on road event?


----------



## Adam B

https://www.facebook.com/events/1579930025578224/


----------



## lessthanfive

Good start, appreciate the link.

What is the pricing for entry fee, are there specific tires for TC or handouts tires only. ROAR approved only items? VTA driver figure required? 

Thanks,

For us traveling I just need to know investments and preparation.


----------



## lessthanfive

No reply from FRP or website so the 4 of us wont be traveling from Ky to participate. Class fees of $50/$30/$20 is too pricey anyway unless handout tires were included.


----------



## big_dave_man

Road Course is still down from this weekends Mid-West Grand Slam. No oval tonight but shop/track will be open for Road Course.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Big Thanks to Dave, and Summit RC Raceway For Hosting the Grand Slam Series!
Great track and 2 great days of racing! Can't wait to come back next year! Thanks again for having one of the best tracks in the region!


----------



## Mike Peterson

lessthanfive said:


> No reply from FRP or website so the 4 of us wont be traveling from Ky to participate. Class fees of $50/$30/$20 is too pricey anyway unless handout tires were included.


So sorry your questions were not answered in the link provided. I had not seen this, nor had any posted questions or messages on the company email, or facebook accounts, as well as the Slam home page, or event page. In the future be sure you can always contact us directly at:

[email protected]
:wave:


----------



## Adam B

Thank you Dave and others for being a great host. My first time there and look forward to coming back in the future. Bummer you got shafted on the carpet, but it really wasn't much issue overall. 

As far as the event prices, I think they are fine. Figure 4 hours of practice Saturday morning, 3 qualifiers saturday, 3 hours of practice after, an hour of practice Sunday morning, qualifier, and main. Seems like $25/day for that much track time isn't bad.


----------



## big_dave_man

Thank you all for allowing us to host! I had a great time running VTA. In hindsight, I should have broke out the TC as well. It was nice to have someone else call the races so I could spend some time in the "pits" for a change.


----------



## Mackin

I had a great time and look forward to coming back. Once again thanks.

chuck


----------



## Chaz955i

Mike Peterson said:


> So sorry your questions were not answered in the link provided. I had not seen this, nor had any posted questions or messages on the company email, or facebook accounts, as well as the Slam home page, or event page. In the future be sure you can always contact us directly at:
> 
> [email protected]
> :wave:


No worries. We all know you are too busy rolling around in a bathtub full of $100 bills you made running the series. Perhaps next time you should post the number to your money phone? :tongue:

Sorry I couldn't make it. Sounds like a great race at a great facility.


----------



## regets ama

havent seen any web site results posted lately, just wondering if tuesday night program is racing. i'd make the trip up.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> havent seen any web site results posted lately, just wondering if tuesday night program is racing. i'd make the trip up.


Rick is updating the results tonight. Also, we really haven't had much interest in Tuesday racing this season. Sorry!


----------



## BadSign

Is the weekend of April 18th and 19th still UF1 Midwest? My wife and kids will be out of town that weekend, I'd like to make the trip up.

Thanks!


----------



## big_dave_man

BadSign said:


> Is the weekend of April 18th and 19th still UF1 Midwest? My wife and kids will be out of town that weekend, I'd like to make the trip up.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it is.


----------



## big_dave_man

Stop out Saturday night and see the area's best oval racers compete for over $1200!

BRL Finals/Summit RC Raceway - Once again, Team Novak and the Brushless Racing League are teaming together for the richest weekend in Carpet Oval racing. In addition to the points money that gets paid out at the Novak National Finals, The Novak All-Star Challenge is a $500 to win invitation only race held during the course of the weekend. The total purse will again exceed $1200 for the ten drivers good enough to start the Challenge on Saturday night.


----------



## PBRman

What time do the mains start on Sat? Approximately.


----------



## big_dave_man

PBRman said:


> What time do the mains start on Sat? Approximately.


8:30 PM Novak All-Star Challenge ($50 to Start; $500 to Win)
(Mains are on Sunday)


*Happy Birthday by the way!


----------



## BadSign

big_dave_man said:


> Yes it is.


Great. Will MRT transponders work at your track? Is not, do you have house transponders?


----------



## microed

Do you have a tire rule in 17.5 for regular club races?


----------



## big_dave_man

BadSign said:


> Great. Will MRT transponders work at your track? Is not, do you have house transponders?


I think so. If not, we do have house transponders.


----------



## big_dave_man

microed said:


> Do you have a tire rule in 17.5 for regular club races?


Most guys use Jaco Blues.


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## big_dave_man

Big Congrats to Scott Windsor (1st), Mark Miller (3rd), Adam Russell (4th) and Sam Bailey (8th) at the 2015 USVTA Scale Nats! Way to represent Summit!


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> Big Congrats to Scott Windsor (1st), Mark Miller (3rd), Adam Russell (4th) and Sam Bailey (8th) at the 2015 USVTA Scale Nats! Way to represent Summit!


Super job by the whole Summit crew including yourself Dave, nice showing by Mitchell too and how about Sam B, really impressive.

Scott W., really great event, Congratulations, thanks for keeping the title in Indiana after Jonesy's Indy title last year!

Two for Two


----------



## BadSign

What time will you open Sunday for uf1?


----------



## big_dave_man

Final weekend of the carpet season! Bring em out and see if you got what it takes to win some hardware!


----------



## regets ama

*On Road Carpet Racing*

Great wrap up of a season for in door on road last friday, I always enjoy the company there.

If any of you are looking for a place to race on road on Saturdays, there is a great carpet track in Columbus, In hosted by CICR, they have a forum as well. This weekend they are hosting their big event with a great selection of prizes, see attatched.

This track is similar in size to Summit for gearing. I would say medium high grip. Same classes we ran this year at Summit. Within their latest post is their flyer. I know A Russell has been there and may be a point person for details as well.

Hobby Talk : CICR (Columbus Indiana Carpet Racers) onroad 2014/2015


----------



## Mackin

The Gate will be hosting the USVTA/USGT Summer Slam July 17-19 in Cleveland if you want a little more onroad action. Going to be a lot of fun and a great race.

chuck


----------



## sportpak

F1 car is officially ready for paint.:hat:


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> F1 car is officially ready for paint.:hat:


Nice! Should have a healthy F1 class this fall!


----------



## Mackin

We'll be running F1 at The USVTA/USGT Summer Slam at The Gate July 17-19 as one of the classes.

chuck


----------



## regets ama

*Announcement*

*BREAKING NEWS*

Local Indy driver from Fort Wayne gets factory sponsorship from Serpent.

Congratulations to Adam Russell. 

Both On Road and Off Road talent recognized for consistent quality podium finishes in the Midwest.

Nice work Adam!


----------



## sportpak

Put a head on this guy and he's ready to go race. This Renault will have plenty of pace....


----------



## Hustler

I love the cat's paw photo bombing your F1 debut, Ben. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hustler said:


> I love the cat's paw photo bombing your F1 debut, Ben. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


This was the first shot. Lu's wondering..."why is a grown man is playing with toy cars?" Dinner was also 5 minutes late.


----------



## big_dave_man

F1 will now be part of the annual points series! I see Ben is ready! I know Larry is ready! Anyone else running F1 this fall?


----------



## edonsohc

big_dave_man said:


> F1 will now be part of the annual points series! I see Ben is ready! I know Larry is ready! Anyone else running F1 this fall?


car is almost ready. need to rebuild the ball diff. is the driver ready, well I'm sure there will be lots of board carnage.


----------



## Mackin

big_dave_man said:


> F1 will now be part of the annual points series! I see Ben is ready! I know Larry is ready! Anyone else running F1 this fall?


I know Larry is more than ready as he ran The Summer Slam at The Gate last weekend!

chuck


----------



## big_dave_man

Summit RC Raceway is upgrading to the new RC4 Decoder Box. (We can now use the 3 wire transponders)


----------



## big_dave_man

More changes taking place at Summit.......

We're getting new carpet. The plan is to have it down and be running laps in September. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So a guy has to ask. What happened to the old carpet, hmm?


----------



## big_dave_man

The old carpet had some fuzzing issues and traction never really came up.


----------



## Mackin

Glad to hear that!


----------



## big_dave_man

F1 Class - What should the rules be on this class? Is everyone planning on running 25.5?


----------



## sportpak

Some guys that travel to races could clarify, but I believe the UF1 rules are most commonly used.
http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/
A ROAR 25.5 motor rule might not be a bad idea though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

big_dave_man said:


> The old carpet had some fuzzing issues and traction never really came up.


Is there a second choice, or is Ozite the only way to go for tracks? That's got to be a hit for you guys unless the manufacturer covered it. Sorry to hear that if so.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry, wrong entry.


----------



## Mackin

big_dave_man said:


> F1 Class - What should the rules be on this class? Is everyone planning on running 25.5?


We are going to follow UF1 rules. I'm pretty sure they are going to switch to a 25.5 motor and stay with the TCS tires. I ran a 25.5 motor last weekend and was just as fast as I was with the 21.5 and the car was easier to drive.

chuck


----------



## big_dave_man

It's settled. UF1 rules it is.


----------



## edonsohc

Mackin said:


> We are going to follow UF1 rules. I'm pretty sure they are going to switch to a 25.5 motor and stay with the TCS tires. I ran a 25.5 motor last weekend and was just as fast as I was with the 21.5 and the car was easier to drive.
> 
> chuck


is the 25.5 motor change set in stone? or when is it going to happen? I don't want to buy another motor to replace the 21.5 I have and then the switch not happen.


----------



## sportpak

I think a lot of guys have 21.5s, so I would think we would start with that and see where it goes. 
I'm not hip on Tamiya tires yet either. I would like to get the new carpet working and see what tires match up best. I have a set of Shimizu tires that are pretty available, fair $$, and available in a few compounds. Resources I've been reading make the tires sound good enough to consider. I imagine after some running a clear choice tire will present itself.


----------



## rjvk

sportpak said:


> I think a lot of guys have 21.5s, so I would think we would start with that and see where it goes.
> I'm not hip on Tamiya tires yet either. I would like to get the new carpet working and see what tires match up best. I have a set of Shimizu tires that are pretty available, fair $$, and available in a few compounds. Resources I've been reading make the tires sound good enough to consider. I imagine after some running a clear choice tire will present itself.


If you want to have everybody run the same tire, the Tamiya TCS are re badged Pit shimizu 0571 and 0572 tires, and generally work fine on carpet. Pit shimizu's regular tire line up has no logo or number molded into the tire, so you basically are forced to run open tire if you choose to go with the Pit branded tires. In which case 0574 and 0575 are probably going to be the tires that are fastest anyway. 

GRP has introduced a premounted F1 tire that is supposed to be under $30 a set. Brad Palmer of Rcf1lab/UF1 Midwest has tested the tire and liked it. It's supposed to be a little slower than the pit tire, but less prone to traction roll. You may want to contact him on his thoughts if you want a spec tire.


----------



## Mackin

I don't think that Brad has made the announcement about the motor yet, but I believe it's going to happen. I tested the tires Brad had at The Gate and was just as fast as the TCS tires. The problem was the wheel was smaller. It fit on my X-ray, but you needed to put on 1/12th kingpins for a CRC. I'm not sure about the other brands of cars. To my understanding he is going to stick with the TCS tires. I did like the fact the tires were pre mounted though.

chuck


----------



## sportpak

Mackin said:


> I don't think that Brad has made the announcement about the motor yet, but I believe it's going to happen. I tested the tires Brad had at The Gate and was just as fast as the TCS tires. The problem was the wheel was smaller. It fit on my X-ray, but you needed to put on 1/12th kingpins for a CRC. I'm not sure about the other brands of cars. To my understanding he is going to stick with the TCS tires. I did like the fact the tires were pre mounted though.
> 
> chuck


I like the pre-mount tire idea too. I guess we see what happens, who shows up, and how the carpet turns out.


----------



## Mackin

sportpak said:


> I like the pre-mount tire idea too. I guess we see what happens, who shows up, and how the carpet turns out.


CRC is supposed to be coming out with F1 tires which I believe are going to be available pre mounted.


----------



## sportpak

Mackin said:


> CRC is supposed to be coming out with F1 tires which I believe are going to be available pre mounted.


I think a readily available pre-mounted tire makes the best sense as a house tire. Hopefully "big picture" rules can help support and grow local racing. I guess we have a month or so for things to pan out. 
I'm ready to race either way.:hat:


----------



## Waltss2k

If anyone is interested I am selling my Serpent Eryx 411 3.0 touring car. It only has 5 races on it and it will come with extra parts still in original packing, brand new never been used Serpent pit towel, original box and manual. $375 plus shipping.


----------



## Mackin

sportpak said:


> I think a readily available pre-mounted tire makes the best sense as a house tire. Hopefully "big picture" rules can help support and grow local racing. I guess we have a month or so for things to pan out.
> I'm ready to race either way.:hat:


These are supposed to be the TCS tires with no markings on them pre-mounted and ready to go.


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## big_dave_man

BREAKING NEWS - New carpet is being shipped next week!


----------



## Waltss2k

Awesome, I can't wait to make it up there this season.


----------



## Mackin

big_dave_man said:


> BREAKING NEWS - New carpet is being shipped next week!




Cool! Looking forward on coming back to Ft Wayne.


chuck


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Always worth the drive when I can go. You guys got da track!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Looking forward to and change of scene at your track on Friday night when I can make the trip. My VTA will be ready for tech inspection, I hear you all do a great job of handling that sort of thing.

Should I bring my Slash? That might be fun...


----------



## jtsbell

Cody Woods call me Captnjack 7654740865


----------



## clarkwhoracing

when does your indoor season start?


----------



## xtreme

New carpet is going down soon! Summit is shooting for friday October 2nd to kick off the indoor season.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Cool.

Be sure to snap a pic!

Like to come out there to run a couple times.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have some friends coming down from Chicago and maybe a fellow from Louisville to run at Columbus this coming Sunday. Alot of guys are going to the Halloween Classic but for those of you that can race on Sunday I would appreciate it if you would come down to Columbus Sunday and show them some great Hoosier hospitality and good racing you all show.:thumbsup:

Thanks
Jeremiah


----------



## RCmiller

First race of the season this Friday. Doors open at 4pm. Racing starts at 7pm. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## regets ama

RCmiller said:


> First race of the season this Friday. Doors open at 4pm. Racing starts at 7pm. Hope to see you all there!


Let us know when your *new carpet is race ready*, looking forward to making some trips your direction.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm not looking forward to the trips. But I am looking forward to the racing! 

(sorry John, had to be a smarts--)


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## big_dave_man

What have we here.........


----------



## sportpak

Will there be racing on that sweet new carpet this Friday?


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> Will there be racing on that sweet new carpet this Friday?


You bet you're sweet........ butt there will be! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Sweet


----------



## xtreme

So I'm hearing the new carpet has incredible traction.


----------



## jonesy112

I have heard the same thing. I will be up there friday to check it out!


----------



## anr211

We ran 700 laps between 3 of us and the bite was getting way up there. I'm excited to see what happens with a full race program ran on it.


----------



## sportpak

The new carpet is great! Summit is back and better then ever. Good job guys!
F1 was a lot more fun with traction too.


----------



## xtreme

Wow! The new carpet was awesome. If you're on the fence for the black Friday race you need to change your mind. By far one of the best racing Surfaces I've been on in a while. F1 went well, 17.5 was great! Two heats of VTA and two heats of Slash on foam tires. Things are picking up and heading the right direction at Summit. Definitely the place to be on Friday nights.


----------



## regets ama

let us know if the on road is avail for practice on tuesday evening for black friday prep. thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would have liked to race Black Friday, but have decided to opt out since the racing won't start until 7pm. Since it is a special race, I assume that there would be 3 heats of racing? If that is the case, by the time the mains are finished, I would be heading back to Indianapolis later than I would prefer. If there is only 2 heats and a main, the cost of the entry and gas to get there really doesn't fit into my budget.

Was there any discussion of starting the racing earlier for this event?


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> let us know if the on road is avail for practice on tuesday evening for black friday prep. thanks


No road course on Tuesday. Sorry.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would have liked to race Black Friday, but have decided to opt out since the racing won't start until 7pm. Since it is a special race, I assume that there would be 3 heats of racing? If that is the case, by the time the mains are finished, I would be heading back to Indianapolis later than I would prefer. If there is only 2 heats and a main, the cost of the entry and gas to get there really doesn't fit into my budget.
> 
> Was there any discussion of starting the racing earlier for this event?


We can't really change the start time at this point. Wish you could make it though! (Yes, we do 3 heats plus 1 main)

Sorry!


----------



## edonsohc

any practice on Wednesday? what time do the doors open on Friday?

edit: I see the flyer says 4pm for Friday. my bad.


----------



## big_dave_man

edonsohc said:


> any practice on Wednesday? what time do the doors open on Friday?
> 
> edit: I see the flyer says 4pm for Friday. my bad.



Road Course on Wednesday. Hours will be 5-10pm.

The flyer states 4:00 but I may get there earlier. Depends on how much Turkey I eat the day before. 

*I will post on Facebook if we open early.


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## xtreme

Last Friday night racing was pretty good IMO. A lot of the original VTA crowd has moved on to other classes. This move has opened up and allowing a few slash guys to venture into VTA and mix it up with guys that have just started a previous season. Great to see new faces making the A main sorts. 12th scale is alive and well of course and F1 is growing in popularity! 
The big attraction is the growing 17.5 sedan crowd! Due to the seasoned Trans-am guys moving forward with their racing programs. Another attraction is touring car MOD is season. These guys are fun to watch! The new carpet Summit has installed is allowing everyone to take it to the next step


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## lessthanfive

*Price*

SUMMIT SLAM

$45.00 For two classes?
$60.00 for three?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Awesome Graphics you guys! One of the coolest event posters I've seen. Hope to come!


----------



## big_dave_man

lessthanfive said:


> SUMMIT SLAM
> 
> $45.00 For two classes?
> $60.00 for three?


Correct.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Awesome Graphics you guys! One of the coolest event posters I've seen. Hope to come!


hellagraffix (Anthony Searls) is the man!


----------



## Bigcracing

*Summit slam*

No 12th scale classes? 

Thanks Chris


----------



## big_dave_man

Bigcracing said:


> No 12th scale classes?
> 
> Thanks Chris


12th scale is hit or miss on Fridays. We didn't want to spend money on awards and not have anyone race that class. It sounds like we will have enough though. I'll know for sure Friday.


----------



## Bigcracing

big_dave_man said:


> 12th scale is hit or miss on Fridays. We didn't want to spend money on awards and not have anyone race that class. It sounds like we will have enough though. I'll know for sure Friday.


Let me know i there will be three of us running either 17.5 or 13.5 what ever you decide i might get more plus we will run TC also 
Thanks Chris


----------



## big_dave_man

Bigcracing said:


> Let me know i there will be three of us running either 17.5 or 13.5 what ever you decide i might get more plus we will run TC also
> Thanks Chris


Perfect! We'll add 13.5 12th scale to the classes/awards then.


----------



## BadSign

How many F1 cars do you expectt? I'd like to come up for that reason alone!


----------



## anr211

We've been getting 5 or 6 every friday night, so I would expect at least that many.


----------



## Miller Time

Good night of racing, great to see a packed house on a club night.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

For the on-road Slash class on January 2nd, is it stock Slash? Anything special we need to know about if we come up to run?


----------



## xtreme

Racer's from all over Indiana came out to run Summit last night. Plus couple guys from the Toledo area and a racer from Kentucky! A full house indeed! Show went non stop with no issues. We even got resorts each round. Awesome racing for sure!


----------



## sportpak

I would love to see a field of at least (8) F1 cars for the Summit Slam race.:thumbsup:


----------



## edonsohc

sportpak said:


> I would love to see a field of at least (8) F1 cars for the Summit Slam race.:thumbsup:


I just ordered my new secret f1 weapon. hopefully I'll have it in time and put together.


----------



## sportpak

edonsohc said:


> I just ordered my new secret f1 weapon. hopefully I'll have it in time and put together.


Sounds good! 
We have Xrays, Tamiyas, and CRCs. Everything so far as been competitive.

Will Summit Slam F1 be 21.5 or 25.5?


----------



## Miller Time

sportpak said:


> Sounds good!
> We have Xrays, Tamiyas, and CRCs. Everything so far as been competitive.
> 
> Will Summit Slam F1 be 21.5 or 25.5?


I'm in if we can run 4.5 :dude:


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> For the on-road Slash class on January 2nd, is it stock Slash? Anything special we need to know about if we come up to run?


Any radio
Aluminum Shock Caps
RPM Rear Bearing Carriers
Any Short Course Body
*Must run foams (which are available in the hobby shop)


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> Will Summit Slam F1 be 21.5 or 25.5?


F1 will be 25.5


----------



## big_dave_man

Holiday Schedule:

Dec. 23rd - Open 5-9pm
Dec. 24th - Closed
Dec. 25th - Closed
Dec. 26th - Closed
Dec. 27th - Closed
Dec. 28th - Closed
Dec. 29th - Open 5-9pm (Road Course Practice)
Dec. 30th - Open 5-9pm (Oval Practice/Slot Car)
Dec. 31st - Closed
Jan. 1st - Hangover 500 Oval Race (Doors at 10am)
Jan. 2nd - Summit Slam Road Course Race (Doors at 10am)


----------



## xtreme

Should have a awesome turn out for Saturday's trophy race. Guys from Indy,Toledo, and even Chicago will be attending.


----------



## big_dave_man

Great time with great friends at a great facility! Get your entries in early!


----------



## Lanracer

This Saturday, if we have enough people wanting to run USGT, will you run them? Thanks Lanny


----------



## regets ama

Lanracer said:


> This Saturday, if we have enough people wanting to run USGT, will you run them? Thanks Lanny


good question, i'm in for usgt as well if available


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> good question, i'm in for usgt as well if available


Yes. Having awards for top 3 in USGT. (Also added 13.5 12th scale as well)

See you guys Saturday!


----------



## AquaRacer

A question about the Summit Slam for VTA: Will the driver figure be required?

Thanks!!


----------



## big_dave_man

AquaRacer said:


> A question about the Summit Slam for VTA: Will the driver figure be required?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes. Doesn't have to be anything "official" but there should be some sort of driver figure.


----------



## AquaRacer

Thank you for the quick response!! Off to find a figure head of something I am.. Maybe a Minion or Something similar..Definitely something comical in nature..


----------



## big_dave_man

AquaRacer said:


> Thank you for the quick response!! Off to find a figure head of something I am.. Maybe a Minion or Something similar..Definitely something comical in nature..


This was oval - We had a guy with a Barbie head. Her hair was flowing out of the side of the car. It was hilarious!


----------



## sportpak

big_dave_man said:


> This was oval - We had a guy with a Barbie head. Her hair was flowing out of the side of the car. It was hilarious!


Are you saying oval racers play with Barbies?


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> Are you saying oval racers play with Barbies?


Oval guys are a strange bunch.


----------



## Ovalracer21

Ok, we are a little strange but a few years back everyone laughed at me for racing my wife's hot pink sprint car in the world of outlaws at summit but I still took 3rd on 3 wheels when my front left wheel broke in the last 4 laps.


----------



## sportpak

Apparently race lab operations have been suspended until 9am.


----------



## BadSign

Great program today. I love the new carpet, the Racing was tight and clean, and the whole show was smooth. I'll definately be back again for F1, VTA, or both!


----------



## Brian McGreevy

Agreed! Great Racing and the new carpet is excellent. Grip was consistent all day.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Woke up at 5:30am Saturday and went to bed at 3:30am Sunday! Totally worth the trip!  

Cleanest 10 car 12th scale main ever! My only regrets are not taking more time to check out all the cool rides in the pits and pummeling Cody in the hiney in the main. 

I'm already scheming on how to make it down for a Friday night club race and the VTA Nats. 

What time does Friday night club racing usually finish up?

Thanks again to everyone that made it happen!

Mike


----------



## big_dave_man

Mike Slaughter said:


> Woke up at 5:30am Saturday and went to bed at 3:30am Sunday! Totally worth the trip!
> 
> Cleanest 10 car 12th scale main ever! My only regrets are not taking more time to check out all the cool rides in the pits and pummeling Cody in the hiney in the main.
> 
> I'm already scheming on how to make it down for a Friday night club race and the VTA Nats.
> 
> What time does Friday night club racing usually finish up?
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that made it happen!
> 
> Mike


That 12th scale race was a thing of beauty for sure! 

Doors usually open around 4 on Friday. Racing starts at 7. We usually finish up around 11:30 +/-.


----------



## big_dave_man

This year is expected to be our biggest event ever with the new carpet! Everyone who pays ahead will get reserved seating!

Signup here - http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=4778


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Awesomatix 700 EVO*

I am selling my Awesomatix 700EVO VTA set-up. The car will come as it has been ran less the receiver and transponder. All other electronics are included as well as battery. It has two sets of tires and a new unopened unmounted set. All of my Awesomatix parts go with it. Extra GD2 diff, extra spool, top decks, L conversion, extra arms, drive shafts, axles, extra carbon chassis, bearing set.
It has a savox servo, Novak Havoc ProSC and Stong Novak Boss 25.5. Same car that I won the Cleveland Indoor Nats with.
$450 shipped CONUS

PM me if interested. I will do my best to get pics up soon but having trouble with my PC after I disliked windows 10 and went back to 7.

Thanks
Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> I am selling my Awesomatix 700EVO VTA set-up. The car will come as it has been ran less the receiver and transponder. All other electronics are included as well as battery. It has two sets of tires and a new unopened unmounted set. All of my Awesomatix parts go with it. Extra GD2 diff, extra spool, top decks, L conversion, extra arms, drive shafts, axles, extra carbon chassis, bearing set.
> It has a savox servo, Novak Havoc ProSC and Stong Novak Boss 25.5. Same car that I won the Cleveland Indoor Nats with.
> $450 shipped CONUS
> 
> PM me if interested. I will do my best to get pics up soon but having trouble with my PC after I disliked windows 10 and went back to 7.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremiah Ward


PICS are up in the For Sale section.


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Yokomo BD7*

For Sale, *SOLD*

My 2015 BD7 which qualified P2 and finished P3 in the Summit Slam race last month, USGT. Not many miles on this chassis. 
Includes 
-the short shock & tower option (currently installed) and the original long shock items. 
-the motor forward top deck and belts conversion (not installed).
- Savox low profile servo

Tremendous VTA or USGT car, already proven!
$150.00 as stated above.

Or I can include all above and Hobby Wing Just Stock ESC and lap transponder, just throw in your reciever and motor - you're ready for racing at only $250.00

J Steger


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> For Sale,
> 
> My 2015 BD7 which qualified P2 and finished P3 in the Summit Slam race last month, USGT. Not many miles on this chassis.


Great deal! I sent out a text. I know someone looking for a VTA.


----------



## BoydS

PM Sent John


----------



## big_dave_man

big_dave_man said:


> Great deal! I sent out a text. I know someone looking for a VTA.


He wants it and should be contacting you. I'll take my commission in small bills please. :tongue:


----------



## regets ama

BoydS said:


> PM Sent John


PM back to you Boyd


----------



## regets ama

big_dave_man said:


> He wants it and should be contacting you. I'll take my commission in small bills please. :tongue:


very small at that!

Thanks Dave.


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> very small at that!
> 
> Thanks Dave.



That's what she said!


----------



## Dyonisis

WOW!!! 126 pages of Fort Wayne racing talk?! I don't believe it!!!! I've tried to give someone here my number (through P.M.) to get together with the local racing circuit and I got the cold shoulder! That's Fort Waste for you! Everyone here drives like they have five seconds to live, and want to take you with them! Here yellow traffic lights mean go FAST, red - go FASTER, and geen means what?! RUDE ASS MOTHERF%&#ers! I hate this town, and I grew up here! And DON'T get me started about the lack of morality that has swept its' perverse way across my state, and my city as well as across the country now reflected in T.V. commercials!!! 

I live between the Ben Geyer middle school, and the Thunderbowl bowling alley that used to be Little Turtle lanes, and before that used to be Hillcrest bowling alley named after the school down the street (Hanna). I know that there's a HUGE RC community here, and Phil's Hobby shop has people coming in all the time (when I go in) looking for a higher, faster, better beast to make their little car into. I make models, and sometimes musical instruments, and I get all my tools, and supplies locally when I can. I've been doing this for over twenty five years, and racing cars, and playing music for over thirty years. I gave up on the circuit thing although I have 1/6th scale RC vehicles. I'm turned off to the whole thing - NOW! 

I'm sorry but I HAVE to rant about a town (much less a nation) that doesn't care about its' citizens, and coming here to see people asking about racing here just pisses me off when I ask a question I'm treated like the scum of the earth even though I live as decently as I can, and treat everyone here, and in life outside the internet the most respect I can even when they don't respect me back (IGNORED). I live on the TRUE historic south side of town (for now) until I can get the money to move - that will be my next objective. Why can't get the people who live in my town to even acknowledge me? I mean here on hobby talk. Just because I'm not with the "in crowd", and I don't have a lot of posts about this subject, but I guess that I'll never be "in" with the Fort Wayne people here! I read all the posts,(FOR YEARS) and leave not saying a single word, but what do you have to do for anyone to even to recognise you for who you are and not just what you say?! I just don't get it........

~ Chris ​


----------



## big_dave_man

Maybe you've been looking/asking in the wrong places? I've never seen you post on this thread?

I think a lot of people migrated to Facebook and the "other" rc site.

If you're interested in racing, stop over at Summit Raceway and we'll get you set up.


----------



## big_dave_man

*USVTA INDOOR CARPET NATS*

One other item to mention ........ To keep things fair and eliminate doubt, we *are* doing motor and esc tech this year for VTA, USGT and F1. We have a neutral individual (not running those classes) performing tech. Our hope is to get the majority of the motor/esc tech done on Friday. 

*All classes will be subject to standard tech (voltage, weight, ride height, etc.).

We are using an Instek Milliohm Meter (resistance of the stator) and the Reilley Motorsports Blinky Buster (shows boost in the esc). 

We're still fine tuning the details but wanted everyone to be aware. We want a level playing field and some good/clean racing.


----------



## cwoods34

Southside REPRESENT!


----------



## BATTMAN

hey Chris sorry about this and if I may say...Im not sure whom you been speaking with, but Im a lot more outsider than you(TN) and Ive been to Ft Wayne several times as well as Indy to race...and Ive always have been made to feel welcome...the guys up there are very easy and cool to be around. Me and my family like coming to race and enjoy the weekend.

I hope you dont let one person turn you off of the Ft Wayne crew and racers...for one bad apple...there are a ton of other fruits that are ready to be eaten 

Myron...


----------



## Dyonisis

I'm sorry for the abrasiveness of that last post - I had to vent! I've lived in this area on, and off for the last twenty plus years since I was born here (unfortunately) I've been between here, and there since 1988. Any way, I won't go into semantics about why I'm turned off to racing, but when I sent one of the other members here my personal info I was ignored as if I wasn't even in existence! That alone left a bad taste in my mouth, and I didn't want that again. It might not have been in this very thread, but I have joined in the conversation about it here earlier in my tenure as a member. After that I've been a little bit bitter. I don't know who to talk to, or where to go since there are so many venues for this, and little advertising about it. I will keep my eyes peeled for a thread like this, and follow along to get an idea of who, and what to watch. Thank you guys for reading. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## sportpak

http://www.motorsport.com/f1/video/main-gallery/2016-ferrari-sf16-h-stickering-42701/


----------



## big_dave_man

Schedule for this week -
Tuesday - Closed
Wednesday - Track setup and seat assignments
Thursday - Closed
Friday - Doors open at noon
Saturday - Doors open at 8
Sunday - Doors open at 8


----------



## regets ama

*Usvta event*

Kudos to M Miller, D Hart and S Heath for hosting the USVTA series. Very well organized, nice facilities to accommodate all and wonderful hosts. 

Thanks for taking the initiative of complete tech for the classes. Great way for ensuring a solid level playing field. And super Kudos to Michael "ROCKSTAR PAINTS" Jones for completing all the high tech TECH-ING all weekend long, professionally executed!

And thanks for the always entertaining race director narrators of Cody Woods and Michael Larson.

Had to miss Sunday (I've got to retire, work is getting in the way) but sure it was as good as Friday/Saturday.


----------



## mikel33

what's the schedule for racing these days? A few of us are thinking of coming down and partaking of ft wayne's elegant ambiance for a race evening.


----------



## big_dave_man

We race road course on Fridays. Doors at 4 and Racing at 7.

We are having a special Saturday on road race - 4/23/16.


----------



## AquaRacer

big_dave_man said:


> We race road course on Fridays. Doors at 4 and Racing at 7.
> 
> We are having a special Saturday on road race - 4/23/16.


Why such a late start time for the race?

The people that may travel from out of town may not want to come with that late of a start. Racing may go until 1-2 am depending on the number of attendee's?

Great facility and place to race but the prospect of leaving there at 1-2 am and getting home at 4-5 am is deterring me from attending. Just my 2 cents from an outsiders point of view.


----------



## starrx

AquaRacer said:


> Why such a late start time for the race?
> 
> The people that may travel from out of town may not want to come with that late of a start. Racing may go until 1-2 am depending on the number of attendee's?
> 
> Great facility and place to race but the prospect of leaving there at 1-2 am and getting home at 4-5 am is deterring me from attending. Just my 2 cents from an outsiders point of view.


I was thinking the same thing...kinda of a late start


----------



## big_dave_man

Start time at 2pm. You figure 1.5 hours per round plus an hour for resorts/awards, etc. That puts us ending at 9pm?


----------



## jonesy112

big_dave_man said:


> Start time at 2pm. You figure 1.5 hours per round plus an hour for resorts/awards, etc. That puts us ending at 9pm?


Maybe they were thinking of the last race that had an unexpected 90 entries that ran a little late. I was still back home in Indy by 2am though, which I don't think is unreasonable given the circumstances. 

Maybe it's just because I'm not a morning person, but I prefer the little later of a start. I can wake up at 7 and still be at the track for doors open. I prefer getting home around midnight than having to wake up at 5am and head to the track. 

I'll be there!


----------



## big_dave_man

We can always get rid of a qualifier if we end up with a packed house. 

I truly believe we'll be wrapped up by 9pm or so though.


----------



## BoydS

Keep as is. Remember, you cant make everyone happy. The fact your running a Saturday Race to accommodate those who have asked is huge. Some people will just keep asking for stuff even if they have no real plans on coming. Its nice for them to have an excuse.

IE...Cant make it on Fridays, I work too late, or Don't want to stay too late. 

If people want to race, they will come regardless. Some of the guys coming from Chicago or Louisville, or Cincinnati have not said much but look how far they are driving.

I will step off the ol Soap box now.


----------



## big_dave_man

Coming up THIS SATURDAY! (FYI - 12th scale is 13.5, not 17.5)




big_dave_man said:


>


----------



## regets ama

*2015-16 Season*

A very fitting last Main for the last race of the season exemplifying all the great action at Summit Raceway On Road.

As always, thanks to Dave, Mark and Scott for a super season. Always well run with emphasis on the participants. Top notch carpet-driver stand-climate control-pits-shop and friendly group.

Looking forward to the 2016-17 season.

J Steger
Old Milwaukee Sponsored


----------



## big_dave_man

regets ama said:


> A very fitting last Main for the last race of the season exemplifying all the great action at Summit Raceway On Road.
> 
> As always, thanks to Dave, Mark and Scott for a super season. Always well run with emphasis on the participants. Top notch carpet-driver stand-climate control-pits-shop and friendly group.
> 
> Looking forward to the 2016-17 season.
> 
> J Steger
> Old Milwaukee Sponsored



Thanks John! As always, it's a pleasure rubbing fenders with ya!


----------



## sportpak

How is everyone doing? I miss F1 racing.


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> How is everyone doing? I miss F1 racing.


All is well here! To be honest, I miss the carpet as well.

A few of us (Myself, Larry, Scott Windsor and possible Mark Miller) are headed to The Gate for their big race at the end of July. I know F1 is one of the classes. You're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## sportpak

big_dave_man said:


> All is well here! To be honest, I miss the carpet as well.
> 
> A few of us (Myself, Larry, Scott Windsor and possible Mark Miller) are headed to The Gate for their big race at the end of July. I know F1 is one of the classes. You're more than welcome to join us.


Sounds like a lot of fun. I am currently getting re-tooled for fall. I am not sure I would be ready. I will have to stop in one of these days. I need to get some race stuff ordered.


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. I am currently getting re-tooled for fall. I am not sure I would be ready. I will have to stop in one of these days. I need to get some race stuff ordered.


Either stop in or shoot us an email - [email protected]. We place orders every week.


----------



## big_dave_man

Anyone interested in another Slash 500?


----------



## sportpak

I could be available to drive if someone needed to hire a STIG.


----------



## big_dave_man

I know Scott Windsor and Jack Braden are interested but don't have a team. 

I think we definitely have enough interest to make this official. I'll get with Mark and we'll choose a date. I'll update this thread and Facebook with details.


----------



## OgoPogo

sportpak said:


> I could be available to drive if someone needed to hire a STIG.


Are you going to wear the white suit and Helmet? Sweet!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is the carpet track open now or if not when will it be available? Would be great to get some laps on the black stuff before the trip down to Nashville.


----------



## big_dave_man

ThrottleKing said:


> Is the carpet track open now or if not when will it be available? Would be great to get some laps on the black stuff before the trip down to Nashville.


It is open during normal business hours and the road course is down. 

*We do use the oval so you might give us a heads up and we'll make sure the road course is down. 

We're also having the Gravity/Motiv race the weekend before Nashville if you're interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

big_dave_man said:


> It is open during normal business hours and the road course is down.
> 
> *We do use the oval so you might give us a heads up and we'll make sure the road course is down.
> 
> We're also having the Gravity/Motiv race the weekend before Nashville if you're interested.


Sounds good. We will for sure come up and get some time in soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

With the news of Harbor closing who is picking up the two Midwest races that they were to host?


----------



## big_dave_man

ThrottleKing said:


> With the news of Harbor closing who is picking up the two Midwest races that they were to host?


I'm not 100% but I've heard Windy City RC in Chicago - https://www.facebook.com/windycityrc/


----------



## big_dave_man

Slash 500 - Just over a week away! We still have 4 openings if anyone is interested. Teams so far:

1. Scott Windsor/Lindsay Windsor/Mark Miller
2. Boyd Foulk/Mike Foulk/Sam Bailey
3. Mike Mitchell/Merril Mitchell/Unknown
4. Brent Walter/Richie Finnicum/Allan Scott
5. Brian Hartman/Unknown/Unknown
6. Michael Jones/Cody Woods/John Steger


----------



## crispy

Can you point me to the rules for this? I know it says Spec rules, but what is that exactly? 

Also what date?

I'm going to try and round up a couple ringers.


----------



## big_dave_man

crispy said:


> Can you point me to the rules for this? I know it says Spec rules, but what is that exactly?
> 
> Also what date?
> 
> I'm going to try and round up a couple ringers.


The date is 9/9/16 - Next Friday. The rules are pretty simple:

*Must use Traxxas 2wd Slash
*RPM Bearing Carriers are permitted
*Any Short Course body is acceptable
*Any Radio/Receiver
*Any 2s battery (No mah limit. Mandatory pit stops negate any high capacity battery advantage.)
*Must use new motor and tires (incl. with entry fee)

Let me know if you're interested. There are three spots left.

We have awards for the top three teams!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't make it that day but I have a very lightly used set of Jacos for the Slash. No chunks or tears and have been kept sealed. I might have ran them 4 times about 5-6 mins each time. $35 shipped or if you get from me locally $30.

Jeremiah


----------



## jtsbell

Somebody posted that you were thinking about running on some Saturday nights this fall is that true?


----------



## big_dave_man




----------



## sportpak

Hello Summit racers! 
I have been stuck working 7 days, 65+ hrs a week. In a time crunch on some projects and department upgrades. New machining center is coming on the 21st. 
I really hope to make the Black Friday race. See you soon....I hope.
Ben


----------



## big_dave_man

sportpak said:


> Hello Summit racers!
> I have been stuck working 7 days, 65+ hrs a week. In a time crunch on some projects and department upgrades. New machining center is coming on the 21st.
> I really hope to make the Black Friday race. See you soon....I hope.
> Ben


Hey Ben! We've missed you around the track. 65 hours a week? Can the hobby shop interest you in a new Xray 17? lol

We're starting a new points series this Friday. Info is attached. Hope you can make at least 6 out of the 8!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

USVTA Indoor Nationals still happening at Summit? I wrote on my calendar February 17-19. That still the case? Trying to grab time on the family calendar.


----------



## big_dave_man

IndyHobbies.com said:


> USVTA Indoor Nationals still happening at Summit? I wrote on my calendar February 17-19. That still the case? Trying to grab time on the family calendar.


Yes sir! Hope to see you there!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Signed up.


----------

